# Live Action DBZ Movie



## superbatman86 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn. Was hoping they forgot about it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope they do a good casting job.


----------



## SENTINEL (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't wait until I see those huge hair...LOL
...I can see it..now...

p.s. wrong section man.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol CG hair.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 2, 2007)

Super Saiya-jin 3...lol.


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 2, 2007)

I think this movie will be delivering epic lulz to us all when it comes out.


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 2, 2007)

I predict FAILURE for this movie.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 2, 2007)

Samuel L. Jackson for Piccolo!


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 2, 2007)

Minime for Krillin


----------



## goku262002 (Sep 2, 2007)

No way this is a joke right? This LA DBZ movie has been rumored for years (since 2001) but never was going anywhere a.k.a devlopment hell. what the hell happend?! when did it suddleny finish!?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 2, 2007)

He's just missing the antennas.
Someone add them


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2007)

Finally got the rights eh.  It's about damn time, been waiting almost 6 years.


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ Rofl.

It's bound to suck.

Hope it doesn't though..


----------



## Iruka (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol. I hope it turns out good.

Anyone seen the Live-Action Dragonball one? Goodness, I can still remember that movie. It was so long ago. Really different from the original Dragonball, but it is still Dragonball nonetheless.


----------



## stewiexo (Sep 2, 2007)

You fail at life.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 2, 2007)

No human could live up to Kid Buu, he was too much of a badass.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 2, 2007)

I love DBZ more than most, but a live action version? I don't think that'll be a good thing. The way the characters looked was great in anime form, but the translation would only make things look weird.


----------



## Slips (Sep 2, 2007)

Cant do any worse than the animated version of shitness


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet, can't wait to watch it in 2027.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 2, 2007)

You can just tell already how bad it's gonna be.


----------



## shizuru (Sep 2, 2007)

like all live adoptions they're gonna suck T_T and i hate to say it but dbz has had its days now


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2007)

How many more series is the world going to have to humiliate...?


----------



## shizuru (Sep 2, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> How many more series is the world going to have to humiliate...?


 as many as japan will pull out


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:


> like all live adoptions they're gonna suck T_T and i hate to say it but dbz has had its days now



hey now, death note was a good live adoption


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2007)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:


> as many as japan will pull out


Damn them......


full_metal_ninja said:


> hey now, death note was a good adoption



This is *DBZ* think about it. CG Super Saiyan shit obese bitches saying "omg he saved me". God help us if we see Kamehameha wave...>_< Or Hercule....


----------



## Slam (Sep 2, 2007)

[anon-RAW] Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann - 23

I suppose I should have been less subtle with my topic title.


----------



## chilipepper135 (Sep 2, 2007)

NOOO WAYYY
that is going to be the weirdest movie ever...loved the anime but i can't even begin to think about the casting and the HAIR


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 2, 2007)

full_metal_ninja said:


> hey now, death note was a good live adoption



I didn't like it  

It lacked.. canon


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2007)

Well they could make an exception & decide to let them have regular hair. But idk they probably wont, & will make them have CGI hair.

But im still excited as hell & will be right behind Bateman in 2027.


----------



## shikiro (Sep 2, 2007)

death note live action movies where amaze ended so much better than the anime the anime was only good till L died ¬¬


----------



## Red (Sep 2, 2007)

Well piccolo should be played by samuel L jackson. But the most important part. whos gonna play vegeta?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2007)

This is years too late. The fanbase for Dragonball Z isn't anywhere near what is use to be. I too predict this movie will fail to meet the standards of a decent production.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn.. thanks man


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 2, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> How many more series is the world going to have to humiliate...?



This is DBZ. Anime fans themselves have been doing a good enough job of humiliating it and its fanbase. I just see this as another chapter.

Besides, Toei beat everyone to it with GT.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 2, 2007)

well i hope it turns out good. i hold DBZ to the highest of standards. they better not f*ck this up!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2007)

This movie is going to be Epic Lulz.


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

i predict horrible failure


----------



## Shade (Sep 2, 2007)

For pplz who didn't read the article, it's coming out next July. ROFLMAOCOPT4R.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 2, 2007)

Shade said:


> For pplz who didn't read the article, it's coming out next July. ROFLMAOCOPT4R.



They can still very well spend a year in post production.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL turn dbz into a live action movie?

may-as-well do bible black too >.<


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

I expect bulging neck muscles, massive pecks, and spiky-haired blondes with blue eyes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2007)

dilbot said:


> LOL turn dbz into a live action movie?
> 
> *may-as-well do bible black too >.<*


I would soooo pay for that.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope it turns out to be well-made, just to shut up all the haters out there (and the use of this smiley is long overdue...) .


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 3, 2007)

Why must all things good from childhood be anally raped?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> God, a sequel to Night at the Museum, who the fuck thought that was a funny movie?
> 
> And, and....no.....it....can't ....be......
> Canada, even if you have milk in a bag,



My response from another topic about this.


----------



## Superior (Sep 3, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> My response from another topic about this.


Im sure this movie wont be tha bad im sure


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh-uh this won't be a good movie. If they want to make a DBZ movie (beside the 13 animated), they should make CG movie like FFVII Advent Children.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Sep 3, 2007)

True, this is gonna be weird


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 3, 2007)

Why does everyone think this movie will go up to the frezia saga at the most it ill end up at the sayian saga. But it will most definite suck ass (if it is in fact being made) unless they got a decent director. I swear if this movie is gonna be given a PG rating i wont even seee it.


----------



## Dabura (Sep 3, 2007)

strangly enough I do want this to happen.  I'm quite curious at the result. Transformers was done very well.

I do find it strange that it will be out next july. we havent heard something for a long time and suddenly this official announcement. I hope we will get posters cast details or something soon.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 3, 2007)

I pray this movie is good...


----------



## Birkin (Sep 3, 2007)

Let's hope it follows the canon to an extent. To Frieza Saga imo and then make sequals.

And a 100 million budget, that might do wonders.


----------



## Emery (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh God.  


No.


Please, no.


Please don't ruin my Dragonball, Hollywood.  Please don't.  :[


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

This better be good. After all those rumors.



Mycaelis said:


> He's just missing the antennas.
> Someone add them



LMAO.

PICCOLO?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a big time DBZ fan, but a live action movie would more than likely suck.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 3, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> I would soooo pay for that.



CGI dicks FTW!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Kyouya said:


> I predict FAILURE for this movie.



all the other forums I goto been saying that


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Samuel L. Jackson for Piccolo!



*co-signs*

honestly if they make this then no one else can play him!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

oh good lord


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

500 million for budget and I'd watch it. 



dilbot said:


> CGI dicks FTW!


CGI pussy's FTW!


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 4, 2007)

I think DBZ could turn out well, I mean look at Transformers, everyone was expecting that to be an epic suck feast, and it turned out to be pretty entertaining. I don't think they had us wait for DBZ this long for no reason, they must of worked out the kinks. Then again I could be wrong and it could turn out to be like Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 4, 2007)

The chinese DB movie looked badass


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I think DBZ could turn out well, I mean look at Transformers, everyone was expecting that to be an epic suck feast, and it turned out to be pretty entertaining. I don't think they had us wait for DBZ this long for no reason, they must of worked out the kinks. Then again I could be wrong and it could turn out to be like Mortal Kombat.



This is gonna be terrible. Well atleast now we can hope for a Naruto movie


----------



## jebara (Sep 4, 2007)

Uber-Pwnage said:


> I love DMZ more than most, but a live action version? I don't think that'll be a good thing. The way the characters looked was great in anime form, but the translation would only make things look weird.



u mean dbz becuased if ur not what the hell is dmz


----------



## jebara (Sep 4, 2007)

i have 2 say i have a feeling that this is gonna suck because when the americans take an anime they riuned it like naruto when they dubbed it but dont get me wrong dragon ball z was the only anime that got dubbed and didnt suck but i have a feeling there gonna riun it with the movie and i believe the japanease made it they should also make the movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, absolute fucking trash



Superrazien said:


> I think DBZ could turn out well, I mean look at Transformers, everyone was expecting that to be an epic suck feast, and it turned out to be pretty entertaining. I don't think they had us wait for DBZ this long for no reason, they must of worked out the kinks. Then again I could be wrong and it could turn out to be like Mortal Kombat.



it was epic suck fest

waits for a mortal kombat version of DBZ with constipated characters shitting in their pants and kamehameahing at the end.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 4, 2007)

100 million dollar budget eh? Might be something worth looking forward to. But we can all tell what it is gonna be like once you see the first teaser or trailer if it is released. Who the fuck would play the characters, dont even know. (other than Samuel L Jackson). Nicole Kidman for Bulma?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This is gonna be terrible. Well atleast now we can hope for a Naruto movie



Who in their right mind want to see a retard run around in a yellow jumpsuit?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Lol. I hope it turns out good.
> 
> Anyone seen the Live-Action Dragonball one? Goodness, I can still remember that movie. It was so long ago. Really different from the original Dragonball, but it is still Dragonball nonetheless.



don't think it was meant to be a DB live action but a movie about the monkey boy legend


----------



## Hio (Sep 4, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> Who in their right mind want to see a retard run around in a yellow jumpsuit?



The same people who want to see retards flying around screaming over 9,000


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The same people who want to see retards flying around screaming over 9,000



I can see Narutosimpson doing that,rofl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I can see Narutosimpson doing that,rofl



everybody knows ur in love with me :\

anyway i thought 300 sucked too


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> everybody knows ur in love with me :\
> 
> anyway i thought 300 sucked too



no, it's that you have the crappiest taste in film reviews

you bashed the crap out of transformers, and even though majority of the people who posted in the transformers movie thread pwned your butt, the movie skyrocketed at the box office


----------



## Catterix (Sep 4, 2007)

Am I one of the few people who are really looking forward to this?

It's not as if DBZ has a reputation that could be shattered by a *bad* piece of media...


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

the project was scrapped a fews years ago, so it will suck


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 4, 2007)

To bad i cant be Goku cos im black. Oh well i can just be painted green then ill be PICCOLO


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> no, it's that you have the crappiest taste in film reviews
> 
> you bashed the crap out of transformers, and even though majority of the people who posted in the transformers movie thread pwned your butt, the movie skyrocketed at the box office



nah, most people who posted in that thread only liked the CGI.  It's not possible to like that vacant plot


----------



## naruto_bruin (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it'll be really wierd maybe downright awful.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2007)

put it simply: you'd be embarrased to call urself a dbz fan afterwards...:S


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 4, 2007)

Crazyness. I just read this on Superhero hype. just as long as they don't use Paul Walker for Goku we won't have any problems.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> put it simply: you'd be embarrased to call urself a dbz fan afterwards...:S



we all know your a brokeback mountain fan


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2007)

you love that movie, ur favorite part is the anal penetration


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> I love that movie, my favorite part is the anal penetration



we already knew that


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> Crazyness. I just read this on Superhero hype. just as long as they don't use Paul Walker for Goku we won't have any problems.


I did too, which really makes this legit! 

gee willikers I was under the impression this was just a joke thread.


----------



## pal2002 (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't wait


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> you love that movie, ur favorite part is the anal penetration



Shit, I must have watched the censored version:amazed
I want my anal penetration


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh crap you have to be kidding me, I predict failure and cheessy goofy looking characters.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shit, I must have watched the censored version:amazed
> I want my anal penetration



your looking for the fan version he did with his father that was posted all over youtube


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 5, 2007)

Casting Call:
I was bored at work and was wondering who could play who. So I fiddle a bit with paint and here is what I came up with.

Danny Devito as YAJIROBE

Vin Diesel as Tien


Any more suggestions?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

Jason Statham as Goku


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 5, 2007)

Tom Welling as Gohan


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 5, 2007)

how the fuck theyr gonna do the hair in that movie??


----------



## Itachi133ui (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool...DBZ Movie.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 5, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> how the fuck theyr gonna do the hair in that movie??



CGI? They could make'em all look like Human Torch when they power up


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 5, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> CGI? They could make'em all look like Human Torch when they power up



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Slam (Sep 5, 2007)

Link

Now, imagine that with a $100 million budget.

This might end up pretty good.


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet! Finally !


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 5, 2007)

whats toriyama thinking about this??


----------



## Nexas (Sep 5, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> whats toriyama thinking about this??



1. They make movie 
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 5, 2007)

May be a chick but they could probably do that for Goku, just make it smaller.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

just like on Newgrounds.com Goku will demonstrate his Kame Hame Dump move, Vegeta will go SSJ while sitting on the John, blowing the earth up in the process, man I gotta find those links


----------



## DemonRyan (Sep 5, 2007)

you know what they say about a saying of this never judge a book by it's covered and i do preperred the animated one better than the live one in any thing lol


----------



## Kakashlee (Sep 6, 2007)

Ohh.. They better now screw this up. 

@Slam - That vid was great.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not write this just be clear a user at kotaku did but i like it so im posting it here


> Well... 1) I'll believe it when I see the trailers start to come out.
> 
> 2) I sure hope they're filming in Montreal because it has some good soundstages, because there's NOWHERE in Dragon World that looks like Montreal. There's a few locations that look like the classic Wild West, but most of it's Japan or China or somewhere tropical, and the cities are WIERD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goom (Sep 8, 2007)

hehe... i would be embarrassed when buying a ticket for this movie in the theater.  Imagine the audience type when the movie comes out LOL.  a whole bunch of dbz tards packed together.  I'll watch it because it may be good who knows its 100 mill budget and transformers was a lot better then i thought it would be.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

Gonna see it the day it comes out. It will either be incredibly bad so I'll get tons of laughs or surprisingly good which will result in a geekgasm.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow didn't see this coming.


----------



## Kai (Sep 8, 2007)

full_metal_ninja said:


> hey now, death note was a good live adoption



Because it was fully do-able. This is DBZ, where people have to pop their lungs powering up and fly at supersonic speeds.

They better pick one badass Vegeta.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm shocked, Narutosimpson hasn't posted in this thread yet

most animes that have been turned into live action films never work out, I heard there was a live action sailor moon series, I watched an episode and I just about died from laughing so hard


----------



## JayG (Sep 8, 2007)

shikiro said:


> death note live action movies where amaze ended so much better than the anime the anime was only good till L died ??



OMG MASSIVE SPOILER!!!! DAMN YOU SHIKIRO!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2007)

he the cast 

Yamcha: should be Thailandese  since yamcha is a Thailand  name
Tien(tenchinhan):should be chinese since tenshinhan is a chinese name
Krillinhinese i tink the dots in the forehead is from chinese culture
Chichihinese because she dress like a chinese woman 
Goku:?????
Piccolo:wo care he will be green
Gohan:half asian
Nappa:a bald wreseler
Yajirobe:a sumo wreseler from japan
Roshi:chinese or japanese
Bulma:i dunno but asian dont suit her

the cast should be unknows


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> he the cast
> 
> Yamcha: should be Thailandese  since yamcha is a Thailand  name
> Tien(tenchinhan):should be chinese since tenshinhan is a chinese name
> ...




Nappa- Sniztsky


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2007)

The film is gonna be cosplay gone bad.


----------



## Goom (Sep 8, 2007)

they should put that dbz live action guy who made that youtube vid on the animation team.  He's really awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Nappa- Sniztsky



i did post in here bonehead, i called it crap


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i did post in here bonehead, i called it crap



that's what your mother said about you last night


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 9, 2007)

oh man, u amuse me


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

and sean connery is outtaaaaaa here like any baseball that meets derek jeters bat.

oh btw with the right director and the right effects  this movie could at least be better than the two fantastic fours.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 18, 2007)

this film must not happen, why is an animation set in an alternate reality that reflects both modern and feudal japan and china being filmed in fucking CANADA?
why cant they just do a fucking cool animation film with a 100 million dollars or yen or whatever?
i love the way holywood doesnt take art an animation as a good enough to pull in cinema-goers, but they sure as dont hesitate to borrow and ruin their ideas.
this film will be disgusting i can see it now.
keanu reeves-goku
danny de vito-krillen
ving rhames- piccollo
the kid that plays harry potter as gohan
etc etc
just please let this film not happen, the series did perfectly fine without live action it doesnt need it now, some things work by making them 'real' DBZ
IS NOT ONE OF THEM.


----------



## Hio (Sep 18, 2007)

That sounds cool,


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

if it does come out afrika  no one say u have to watch it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

So they still plan on making this? Well, I don't know how good it will be but I will probably watch it anyway.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

I predict fail on this one


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope to God this doesn't pull through. If it does, it better be damn well good. I'm talkin' kick you in the crotch good. Wait...Yes.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

hopefully it would be rated r so there could be violence and blood and nudity.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 20, 2007)

carnage said:


> hopefully it would be rated r so there could be violence and blood and nudity.



nudity in Dragon Ball *Z* ????????


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2007)

it had nudity in DB, Bulma's bewbs and butt FTW!


----------



## JusDaMan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Live Action Hollywood Dragonball confirmed!*

*Haruhi 2nd Season News*

O.o I can not believe that hahahah.


*EDIT:* 11/21/2007

Link removed


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe this is happening...this is going to ruin one of the best manga/anime by Akira Toriyama...


----------



## Suzie (Oct 5, 2007)

............

...........

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## spaZ (Oct 5, 2007)

weren't they going to make this like 3 years ago?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 5, 2007)

Mai....wtf?

Ugh, I can only hope this is dubious.


----------



## Noah (Oct 6, 2007)

That is so beyond awesome that I can't even begin to describe how awesome it is.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 6, 2007)

Every year this rumor comes around, and every year it is proven to be false.  I suspect this is the same.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL.This marks the end of dbz fanboyism.All we cna do now is wait and lol @ the results.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 6, 2007)

The thing about this is that a month before this came out the Montreal newspaper listed 3 big movies filming there at the end of this year into next year and one of the 3 was an adaptation of the Japanese manga Dragonball Z. (Montreal Gazette)

I do think this chud article is a fake spin off of that news.  Especially since too much story is given away in those "character descriptions"


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't use the search function.

Seems like Chee beat us to the Fanart portion.

Actually, you didn't even need to use the search function, seeing as how it was on the second page.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Oct 7, 2007)

Woah. How many years has there been rumours of a DBZ live movie?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2007)

i hope the movie start whit bardock like an intro sequesence


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2007)

i thought they bought the rights to DBZ years ago im glad they are finaly doing it 
its going to be sweet


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 11, 2007)

Awww, this is going to ruin the show for us now......leave it in the cartoons please


----------



## piccun? (Oct 11, 2007)

Old 


[YOUTUBE]6ULDpg0t3cM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]_0hT4BmNwWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

piccun said:


> Old
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6ULDpg0t3cM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



That's a old one, new one is being made.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 12, 2007)

goku, 18,  going to school and being uncool? just that first sentence in the character introductions seems like this story is going to be fr different than the DBZ we all know and love.

still... i'd like to see how it pans out. i think directors all want to take the spider-man approach since it made well over 400 million dollars in each of its installments


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2007)

lol Hope it actually happens this time.  It's been around 7 years since they first tried, I remember the original cast in beckettdbz, good times...


----------



## conceptz (Oct 12, 2007)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, PLEASE NO!!!!!



and if this does go through, they better have asians playing the roles. I will not have Jake Gyllenhaal playing Goku.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2007)

I've heard about shit like this for forever and a half.

But there is an imdb page for Dragon Ball coming in 2010. Its empty though.


----------



## Noah (Oct 12, 2007)

I still fail to see that even the idea of this can be anything but awesome. The pure concept  of turning DB into this is pure win.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2007)

Well the 80s one looks like shit. Or rather like Power Rangers. A new one, now that they have CGI and enhanced sfx, it has good potential.

What I wonder is how they would be able to do the hair


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 12, 2007)

They might just make an exception on the hair & leave it alone. Let the actors keep their natural hair.


----------



## Noah (Oct 12, 2007)

But really, what would you rather have? A movie that brings DBZ to life and kicks your ass all over the place? Or a flaming piece of shit that pisses all over your (and my) dreams and makes you want to punch the nearest baby in the face?

Personally, I'd rather have the Mario and SF movies shitting on me.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 12, 2007)

^ I don't like having my dreams pissed on, that sux I rather have my ass kicked all over the place. lol. So much potential however it can go both ways like Jenna Jameson does, it can 
suck hard or be kick ass. Lets hope they go the epic route this time.


----------



## stardust (Oct 12, 2007)

_Why does this remind me of that lol-some Jesus manga that's allegedly coming out?  _


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> But really, what would you rather have? A movie that brings DBZ to life and kicks your ass all over the place? Or a flaming piece of shit that pisses all over your (and my) dreams and makes you want to punch the nearest baby in the face?
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have the Mario and SF movies shitting on me.


I rewatched the Super Mario Bros. film last week. I liked it. 

They need to make another one of em. 

Seriously, more live action Nintendo movies are seriously needed.

But most of these shonen animes just don't convert well into live action. I mean Desu Noto did a good job because the only thing that seemed particularly other worldly is Ryuk. But most of these things, Naruto, OP, those would probably end up looking like crap.

I hope they can do good with this but I seriously doubt it. In all honesty, if they can get the hair to be convincing, thats what would sell it for me.

Lol. Vegeta.


----------



## Noah (Oct 13, 2007)

Peter said:


> I rewatched the Super Mario Bros. film last week. I liked it.
> 
> They need to make another one of em.
> 
> ...



Exactly! No Shonen book would translate into live action well, so why try to make it a good adaptation? DBZ should be assigned to Uwe Boll just so America decides never to mess with anything like that again.

....wait. Did you actually type out Desu Noto?
....and just when I was about to forgive the whole 'gay for Peter' thing, you go and ruin it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Exactly! No Shonen book would translate into live action well, so why try to make it a good adaptation? DBZ should be assigned to Uwe Boll just so America decides never to mess with anything like that again.
> 
> ....wait. Did you actually type out Desu Noto?
> ....and just when I was about to forgive the whole 'gay for Peter' thing, you go and ruin it.


Bah, thats what I call Death Note 

I'm always gay for nametwins. Except Peter Griffin. And Peter Pettigrew. And Peter Pan (robin williams one was win though). And Pete (stupid fat cat) from Disney. Actually most Peters in media (fuck you media) suck except Peter Parker and Peter Petrelli....

Now that I think about it FMA could translate well but it would need a lot of money for special effects. But it would look fucking awesome


----------



## Denji (Oct 13, 2007)

This can't end well.


----------



## Gene (Nov 11, 2007)

AnimeNewsNetwork said:
			
		

> *
> Heroes' Lee Auditions for Dragon Ball Z Movie*
> 
> During his November 11 panel at Pacific Media Expo, Jason Kyson Lee (Heroes' Ando) said that he is trying out for the role of Yamcha in 20th Century Fox's live-action adaptation of 's Dragon Ball manga. He says that the movie is planned for a 2010 release and that he approved of the script so far. He also said that he was a childhood fan of manga such as Dragon Ball and 's Slam Dunk -- of which he had read the entire run.



............​


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2007)

so did he read the entire run of slam dunk or db?


----------



## Noah (Nov 11, 2007)

Does it really matter? It's not like you really need to understand the character to play the part of a DBZ character.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

Well at least it will be better than the Superman movies


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 11, 2007)

2010? Damn that long? either way I really don't want to see them ruin DBZ.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2007)

Ando doing Wolf Fang punch?! I don't care how fail it may end up, just the lulz that will come from that would so be worth it 

He'd need to bulk up a lot though...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

This stinks of failure.

Movies that require high class special effects to pull off the story, suck balls when they are under funded.


This movie will be under budgeted, because Fox doesn't respect the need to fund an unproven movie project, in regards to CGI and other special effects. They weren't even willing to stick with the Halo project, and that was a guaranteed hit, if the production team they had at first had the necessary funds.


----------



## Dabura (Nov 14, 2007)

check on animenewsnetwork.com

Justin Chatwin is Goku
James Marsters is Piccolo

aug 15 2008 release

OMG!


----------



## Regner (Nov 14, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _Why does this remind me of that lol-some Jesus manga that's allegedly coming out?  _



a JC MANGA??? hahahahaha.  Now that's funny.


----------



## Xell (Nov 14, 2007)

This movie is going to be so bad.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

Dabura said:


> check on animenewsnetwork.com
> 
> Justin Chatwin is Goku
> James Marsters is Piccolo
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 14, 2007)

Dabura said:


> check on animenewsnetwork.com
> 
> Justin Chatwin is Goku
> James Marsters is Piccolo
> ...



I See. 

*Caulks Shotgun*

Well NF, it was fun while it lasted. Goodbye.

*Blows brains out*


----------



## Cochise (Nov 14, 2007)

This isn't real...No one would be stupid enough to make a live action DBZ movie...Wait it is real OH NO I'M HAVING A HEART ATTACK


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

^ I don't get your sense of humour. 

Anyway, this isn't really Dragonball Z is it?

It's more like a shit Karate Kid version of Dragonball.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dragonball 'U.S.' Movie*





> Twentieth Century Fox is finally moving forward with a live-action adaptation of the hugely popular manga "Dragonball," casting the stars of the movie and setting a release date of next summer.
> 
> Justin Chatwin is starring as the hero while James Marsters will play the villain in the sci-fi adventure, which will be directed by James Wong. The movie has been penciled in for a worldwide release date of Aug. 15, 2008. Stephen Chow, the filmmaker behind "Kung Fu Hustle" and "Shaolin Soccer," is producing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2007)

Wrong section I think...

And this could either be a really bad idea, or with the success of other movies I thought would fail, this could be a good idea. Although I think they should do it CG like Beowulf is.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 14, 2007)

American do very movie from their comics but for mangas....


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

this will fail so hard it will certainly be epic XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2007)

"Marsters is playing the villainous Piccolo."....Ok, that is enough to make me want to watch the movie. I just cannot picture him green. I had such a thing for Spike. >.>;


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2007)

this is old it was posted in the konoha theater  a while back.
[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=278507[/DLMURL]


----------



## Paper Tiger (Nov 14, 2007)

I read about this when I woke up, and the only thing I could think is, "This will make a brilliant stoner movie". It'll join every DVD collection, nestled in between _Half Baked_ and _Harold and Kumar go to White Castle_.

I mean, if the guy doing _Shaolin Soccer_ is involved...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2007)

I looked on IMDB and there is a listing...as well as a listing for "Devil May Cry" and "I,Robot2"


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 14, 2007)

_Old news and i'm really mad because it will put a stain on the good DB name._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> _Old news and i'm really mad because it will put a stain on the good DB name._



I don't think DB had a good name. I was never fond of it in the first place. I think that most DB fans will bitch regardless of how good the movie is though.


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 14, 2007)

anime live adaptations are horrible but i'm optimistic since this is a big budget hollywood production


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 14, 2007)

Huh, i thought that this was confirmed to be a fake(or was that another case) Either way, i don't really have high expectations for this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2007)

⅔ said:


> anime live adaptations are horrible but i'm optimistic since this is a big budget hollywood production



Most of them aren't well made either, this one actually is. On top of which too many were made when technology was too bad to do it right.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG FINALLY! im so excited. can anyone post pics of thse actors?


----------



## Kira (Nov 14, 2007)

The saga of a live action DB movie has been going on for years. I hope that they finally make it and that it is good.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I looked on IMDB and there is a listing...as well as a listing for "Devil May Cry" and "I,Robot2"



The first I, Robot movie was mediocre, but the sequel will probably make it look like utter shit. I am interested in the Devil May Cry movie, though..


----------



## gobberpooper (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah the news has been around for years. They had a cast and they started filming but then they stopped and canceled it. Then a couple years ago they said that it was gonna happen again. And now they're starting it again.


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2007)

Paper Tiger said:


> I read about this when I woke up, and the only thing I could think is, "This will make a brilliant stoner movie". It'll join every DVD collection, nestled in between _Half Baked_ and _Harold and Kumar go to White Castle_.
> 
> I mean, if the guy doing _Shaolin Soccer_ is involved...



Hey hey. Don't lump DB in with them. Despite the subject matter of those movies, they are unbelievably intelligent movies. Seriously. It would astound people if they knew how intelligently those were written.

DBZ on the other hand... People keep crying about it ruining DBZ, but you gotta have a good source material before a property can be 'ruined'.


----------



## Gene (Nov 14, 2007)

The guy who plays Piccolo isn't black? This movie fails already.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 14, 2007)

I didn't have much hope for the movie.  Very very very little.  But you have STEPHEN CHOW as the PRODUCER.  That gives me more confidence in a more faithful adaptation.  Either that some kickass scenes.  I don't know much about the director, but I did see The One (which sorta sucked).  But Chow is producer and hence has more power.   Considering their backgrounds, they know the original mythology as well that DB was based off of.  Plus Chow is a huge fan of the DB series has been for a very long time.  There might be a glimmer of hope here, people!

As for the actors.  I don't know much about Just Chatwin.  Only saw him in a preview for a movie.  Other than that, nothing.  Looks wise we'll see.  Hollywood magic might help.  

But James Marsters <3 Spike is back!  I haven't seen him since the show Angel (though I know he was in Smallville too).  I'd never thought he would participate in a DBZ movie of all things, but he is weirdly!  And a villain <3 Can't wait to see him green XD  Glad they don't got those bad popular actors as main cast  At least so far.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

*lol at Noah*; he knows nothing about Manga


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2007)

What the hell does "knowing nothing about manga" have to do with making a Hollywood adaptation of DB? At this point, what I know about manga has very little relevance.

Anyway. Really, the only highlight of making a live action DB movie is that Stephen Chow is involved in it. He's about the only thing that could make it moderately tolerable.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

like everyone else has said

I predict Epic Fail


----------



## LayZ (Nov 14, 2007)

Gene said:


> The guy who plays Piccolo isn't black? This movie fails already.



QFT.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

more epic fail


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2007)

I very highly doubt this is real. This rumor has been floating around for years.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> I very highly doubt this is real. This rumor has been floating around for years.



I remeber back in 99 people were arguing about Dragonball AF calling it real, when in fact it wasn't


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> I very highly doubt this is real. This rumor has been floating around for years.



The movie you mean?  Dude, _now _it is.  This news has been on big hollywood news sites like The  and .  Not to mention, the actor who was casted as Piccolo--James Marsters even has the news posted on his personal official website.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> The movie you mean?  Dude, _now _it is.  This news has been on big hollywood news sites like The  and .  Not to mention, the actor who was casted as Piccolo--James Marsters even has the news posted on his personal official website.



ok I want the official movie website link, cause I smell alot of BS


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, I just found about this movie's existance just now. I'll be looking forward to this to his how this movie will end up. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I just wanted to see how they will make this into a movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Wow, I just found about this movie's existance just now. I'll be looking forward to this to his how this movie will end up. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I just wanted to see how they will make this into a movie.



don't get your hopes up


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Even if the movie is trash unfortunately were all gonna watch it, just like the resi movies. And seriously James Masters as Piccolo and that twat from War of the Worlds as Goku? What shitty casting.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of the dudes playing Piccolo and Goku...That movie is going to suck


----------



## Hio (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it will fail


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Justin Chatwin (Goku):


James Masters(Piccolo):

I guess Goku could work but I don't see how Piccolo could work at all.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Justin Chatwin (Goku):
> 
> 
> James Masters(Piccolo):
> ...



after seeing these 2 pics, it's gonna crash and burn big time


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 15, 2007)

> Its over already for the DBZ movie.
> The guy from war of the worlds who played Tom Cruise's son is GOKU and even sadder the dude from smallview who plays brainiac is Piccolo. Whatever happen to just keeping it ASIAN. Damn americans



When my friend told me of this news I just turned my head and walked away from him... forever. lol

Why must movies be made this way.


----------



## Sparky1012 (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder how they're going to make the hair stand up. That would be funny to look at.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2007)

Not really necessary, IMO.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> When my friend told me of this news I just turned my head and walked away from him... forever. lol
> 
> Why must movies be made this way.



I think it's time to Get Jay and Silent Bob to strike back against the making of this film


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 15, 2007)

^ I agree.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

I will lol if this is being made by miramax


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I will lol if this is being made by miramax



I will probably cry

Anyway Fox are known for making mediocre comic book movies but how bad could it get.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 15, 2007)

Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck. Please don't suck.



> I will lol if this is being made by miramax


If this sucks, crashes and burns, this folly will surely be shitted on by Randal in Clerks III whenever it comes out.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 16, 2007)

James Wong does have Dragonballs indeed, and big ones because the plot is based entirely on some teen drama made in the 90s or something, other than Dragonball.

Mai?  That's a rather good reference to an accurate character, I was surprised because the plot seemed to have been written by a guy that thinks the characters in this anime only live to find the dragonballs.  Didn't Mai work for Emperor Pilaf?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

I need to go look for that live action DBZ movie that was made in japan back in the 90's I bet I will get a good lol from watching that


----------



## Noah (Nov 16, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I think it's time to Get Jay and Silent Bob to strike back against the making of this film



Don't you mean Get Jay and Silent Bob _into_ this film? Quality improves 1000x!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2007)

_This movie will make me lulz. _


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

Noah said:


> Don't you mean Get Jay and Silent Bob _into_ this film? Quality improves 1000x!



heres what I meant

Have them destroy this film before it's made


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> The movie you mean?  Dude, _now _it is.  This news has been on big hollywood news sites like The  and .  Not to mention, the actor who was casted as Piccolo--James Marsters even has the news posted on his personal official website.





CrimemasterGogo said:


> Justin Chatwin (Goku):
> 
> 
> James Masters(Piccolo):
> ...


O SHI- SPIKE IS PICCOLO 

But him with green skin and bald....noooooo.....you need a fucking black guy to do piccolo right  And Spike is way too damn short.

And ew, the dude playing Goku is the idiot douche bag from war of the worlds?!  what the fuck!?!

Hmmm...well his face...yeah I can kinda see him as Goku...this is teen goku right, not fucking Super Saiyan raping Frieza goku right....>_____>


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 16, 2007)

Great...I just don't hope to God that they don't ruin Naruto.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2007)

I think if they actually did a live Gurren Lagann and did good casting it could actually win hard

They really ought to do an English version Death Note.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> I think if they actually did a live Gurren Lagann and did good casting it could actually win hard
> 
> They really ought to do an English version Death Note.



now death note would be a better idea


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow.  This news actually surprised me.   I didn't think this movie would actually ever get made.  I have a really, really hard time imagining it though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Wow.  This news actually surprised me.   I didn't think this movie would actually ever get made.  I have a really, really hard time imagining it though.



well for the last 3 years it's been in development Hell


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

ill wait and reserve my finally judgement when i see it, the fact that its dragonball is enough to make me go see it even it sucks
with the hair thing they prolly do something like advent children, theyll compromise, the wont make it like the anime, but it wont just be flat


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

so is this gonna be cgi then


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

no thats not what i meant, i think it will be live action , im just saying that clouds hair style in advent children is possible to style in real life, even though its not the style he has in the game, its kind of a go in between


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

like I have stated in the previous pages, I predict epic fail to the max


----------



## Ulquiorra (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think the plot summary on that site is right. It just sucks soooo hard.

But I will not deny the fact that I will see this movie every day from release to ending, no matter the plot.

Oh, but how I crave Super Saiya-Jin...


----------



## natwel (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm actually looking forward to it, a live action one was gonna be made years ago but they cancelled it


----------



## ss4gogeta19 (Nov 18, 2007)

*i doubt this will be worthy of the dragonball name*

As a die-hard Dragonball and Naruto fan, i cant see how this movie will be any good.  Animes like Dragonball and Naruto l think should stay as anime, don't get me wrong when rumors about a live action dragonball movie surfaced years ago i was kinda excited to hear that but when a popular game, book or even anime gets turned into a movie they always find a way to screw it up whether is be a bad cast or changing the storyline so it didnt even resemble the original.  If anything i would like to see Dragonball made into a CGI movie like Final Fantasy7 or Beowulf and if possible to use the same voice cast as the American and Japanese show.  With the supposed actors they are thinking for Piccolo and Goku i think are a BAD choice, i cant stand that Justin Chatwin his voice alone is annoying, although i do admit with makeup he could have a resemblance to the younger goku. But that Spike guy is totally wrong, piccolo was really tall in the show and had a deep voice, i've never seen this guy act but i doubt he'd be able to pull this off, i agree they'd need a black actor to do that roll.  If and when this comes out though i will still see it because i'm a devoted fan.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

omg, wtf


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> omg, wtf



fake I believe....doesn't it say 2003 at bottom right.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

I know, but I was still horrified


----------



## Felt (Nov 18, 2007)

No don't do it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

Izuko said:


> No don't do it.



I agree 100 %


----------



## Catterix (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL I remember those pics.

Anyway, I'll support this movie so long as it has epic fights.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 18, 2007)

This movie is going to suck worse than House of Wax.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> This movie is going to suck worse than House of Wax.



at least we got to see paris hiltons character die in it


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 20, 2007)

I shall now live the rest of my life in fear after seeing that... 
It is pretty much like a bunch of writers get together and ask each other how can we $@^& up another awesome story.


----------



## Disastorm (Nov 20, 2007)

*Live Action Hollywood Dragonball confirmed!*

A live action hollywood Dragonball movie has been confirmed.  The director is James Wong and Producer is Stephen Chow!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 21, 2007)

lol, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 21, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> I shall now live the rest of my life in fear after seeing that...
> It is pretty much like a bunch of writers get together and ask each other how can we $@^& up another awesome story.



Producer: Damn, Micheal Bay and Uwe Boll are busy. Who's going to direct the movie.
Producer 2: Well, what about Troy Duffy?
Producer: Nah, fuck that asshole.
Producer 3: I got it, Richard Kelly!
Producer 1: Perfect!

(So what if that was just a thinly veiled attack on a bunch of directors >_>)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 29, 2007)

the characters and plot of this movie wouldve been better suited as a late DB movie or ova.


----------



## Charizard (Dec 1, 2007)

this could be good if they do it right. too bad i kno hollywood will fuck it up somehow....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2007)

Hopefully this'll lead to more Shonen movies.not


----------



## crono220 (Dec 2, 2007)

I pray that this is not a trend to come...anime to live action, like their is videogames to live action...and we all know how the majority of movies based off games were garbage...Pity dbz isn't being directed by uwe boll...that's oscar material!!!


----------



## Shade (Dec 2, 2007)

Hopefully this will be the bridge to more anime-inspired movies and live-action remakes.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 3, 2007)

crono220 said:


> I pray that this is not a trend to come...anime to live action, like their is videogames to live action...and we all know how the majority of movies based off games were garbage...Pity dbz isn't being directed by uwe boll...that's oscar material!!!



just like dead or alive


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hopefully this'll lead to more Shonen movies.not





Shade said:


> Hopefully this will be the bridge to more anime-inspired movies and live-action remakes.


Hopefully this film will fail so hard that Hollywood would never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever fornever EVER! Adapt Shonen/manga into live-action.


----------



## Cel (Dec 3, 2007)

^ Fan boy alert ;[

Most fans will just bash the movie because it will have something different than the series.    I have faith for the movie though, and if they have some japs on the producing team, it could end up being pretty good.


----------



## carnage (Dec 3, 2007)

DEATHNOTE LIVE ACTION MOVIES FTW


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2007)

They should fight Broli thats the only filler char that was popular and cool enought.

I wonder ho its going to be Vegeta? 

I hope they get new actors and failure its very very possible.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 4, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> They should fight Broli thats the only filler char that was popular and cool enought.
> 
> I wonder ho its going to be Vegeta?
> 
> I hope they get new actors and failure its very very possible.



we all know it's gonna fail


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 4, 2007)

This film fails harder than Yamcha.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> This film fails harder than Yamcha.



I fell out of my chair after reading that, was that yamcha when he tried see if he could withstand 300g's and fail


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, that was him.


----------



## carnage (Dec 4, 2007)

Isnt 300g more than vegeta and goku did


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 4, 2007)

carnage said:


> Isnt 300g more than vegeta and goku did



the only time we saw Goku using the gravity machine was in the namek saga on his way to namek, he was using 100g

Vegeta was using it at Capsule Corp Training at 300g during the android saga


----------



## Shade (Dec 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Hopefully this film will fail so hard that Hollywood would never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever fornever EVER! Adapt Shonen/manga into live-action.



If they make more live-action movies, there's bound to be a few good ones, right? I'd rather that they make some crap movies so we can have some awesome ones. Plus, they'll be big in Japan anyway.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

I was hoping that this project was forgotten >> but no, they had to make a movie...so far the only ones that I've knowledge of being confirmed in the cast are Justin Chatwin as Goku better know for the role of Robbie, the son of Tom Cruise character in War of the Worlds and James Marsters as Piccolo which we all know as Spike from the series Buffy...supposdly Camilla Sodi is going to be Bulma and James Kyson will be Yamcha

I love DBZ but I really don't want to see it on the big screen >>


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 4, 2007)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> I was hoping that this project was forgotten >> but no, they had to make a movie...so far the only ones that I've knowledge of being confirmed in the cast are Justin Chatwin as Goku better know for the role of Robbie, the son of Tom Cruise character in War of the Worlds and James Marsters as Piccolo which we all know as Spike from the series Buffy...supposdly Camilla Sodi is going to be Bulma and James Kyson will be Yamcha
> 
> I love DBZ but I really don't want to see it on the big screen >>



Actually, it was only said that James Kyson Lee had _auditioned _for Yamcha.  _Not _that he is being Yamcha.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> Actually, it was only said that James Kyson Lee had _auditioned _for Yamcha.  _Not _that he is being Yamcha.



That's what I said supposdly, I wasn't saying he was in the movie, he was only a tentative choice just like Camilla Sodi


----------



## TargaryenX (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't see why this couldn't be good. I really doubt a lot of the stuff DBZ is infamous for, like the consipated powering-up, the bad dialog, and the gravity-defying hair will make it into the movie, I mean, since when has hollywood not seen fit to change things around however they like to make the most profit. They know what movie audiences like, they're making their own movie, not cutting and pasting live actors into the anime cels.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh dear Lord.

What has science done.


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Dec 5, 2007)

SIEG HEIL!!!!


----------



## isanon (Dec 5, 2007)

they are doing ANOTHER db live action movie ?? 

the first one was utter crap !! why do another one


----------



## Catterix (Dec 5, 2007)

Because the first one was chinese.

This will be American, who obviously always make good movies


----------



## Splyte (Dec 6, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Because the first one was chinese.
> 
> This will be American, who obviously always make good movies


 OTL


----------



## isanon (Dec 6, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Because the first one was chinese.
> 
> This will be American, who obviously always make good movies


star ship troopers *2*


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

isanon said:


> star ship troopers *2*



Don't remind me and as for the DBZ movie, i'll be going to see it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2007)

those that think that american live action fails....yeah you smoking. Japanese people are the worse at making live action, hell they already made a live action film for DBZ and that failed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> those that think that american live action fails....yeah you smoking. Japanese people are the worse at making live action, hell they already made a live action film for DBZ and that failed.


1. That was a Chinese production.
2. That was more than a decade or so.

Yeah, smoking = getting facts right


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 7, 2007)

Die KWGOD Die said:


> Dont know why anyone hasnt posted it yet:
> "In March 2002, 20th Century Fox acquired feature film rights to the Dragon Ball franchise.[1] In June 2004, screenwriter *Ben Ramsey* was paid $500,000 to adapt a screenplay for Dragonball Z.[2] In 2007, *James Wong and Stephen Chow* signed on as director and producer respectively, and the project was retitled Dragonball.[3] Wong rewrote the script.[3] J*ustin Chatwin* will star as Goku, and *James Marsters* will play Piccolo, who is the antagonist in the film.[3] Shooting will begin in January 2008, and last through March at locations in Durango. The crew will move to Estado de M?xico for some shots at Nevado de Toluca.[4] The motion picture will be released on August 15, 2008.[3]"
> 
> Here is what Goku and Picollo will look like:
> ...



Stephen Chow? Isn't that the guy that did Kung Fu Hustle?


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 7, 2007)

Luckyday said:


> Stephen Chow? Isn't that the guy that did Kung Fu Hustle?



yes he was in Kung Fu HUstle


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

IF DEATHNOTE CAN DO IT DBZ CAN DO IT


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2007)

Why DBZ? It's my favorite anime but to translate that into a live action movie? Such a franchise doesn't need to be brought down by crappy acting, poorly executed fight scenes and terrible casting. Petition the making of this move. Act now!


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

so godlike u didnt like the deathnote live action movies?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Dudes. Ok, I just realized where I saw the name James Wong before.

Final Destination! Seriously, this can't fail now!


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 8, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Dudes. Ok, I just realized where I saw the name James Wong before.
> 
> Final Destination! Seriously, this can't fail now!



it'll fail                 .


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 8, 2007)

I so badly want this movie not to suck, but it's like there trying so hard to make me not want to see this movie. The actors thus far are...passable I guess, but once I started reading parts of the plot and character descriptions that's when I got worried. I don't see why that had to write in a high school storyline and make Goku into some misfit kid who get's into fights with bullies, honestly, the fact that it's non-canon aside that whole premesis wreaks of cliche. I heard that they're merging the king piccolo and the emperor pilaf character, to that I say "whatever" emperor pilaf was a stupid character anyway, but the origin story for king piccolo is stupid and more cliche than goku being a misfit. ::sigh:: wanna make a bad movie? Fine whatever possibly even redefine what a bad movie is altogether, but if there's one thing I hate most it's incredibly generic cliche movies and slamming DBZ in front title isn't going to prompt me to throw away $7 to see in the theaters, but seriously I hope the storyline get's rewritten or the information I read was wrong cause I'm not against seeing a good DBZ live action movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 8, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> I so badly want this movie not to suck, but it's like there trying so hard to make me not want to see this movie. The actors thus far are...passable I guess, but once I started reading parts of the plot and character descriptions that's when I got worried. I don't see why that had to write in a high school storyline and make Goku into some misfit kid who get's into fights with bullies, honestly, the fact that it's non-canon aside that whole premesis wreaks of cliche. I heard that they're merging the king piccolo and the emperor pilaf character, to that I say "whatever" emperor pilaf was a stupid character anyway, but the origin story for king piccolo is stupid and more cliche than goku being a misfit. ::sigh:: wanna make a bad movie? Fine whatever possibly even redefine what a bad movie is altogether, but if there's one thing I hate most it's incredibly generic cliche movies and slamming DBZ in front title isn't going to prompt me to throw away $7 to see in the theaters, but seriously I hope the storyline get's rewritten or the information I read was wrong cause I'm not against seeing a good DBZ live action movie.



your wasting your breath


----------



## Blink (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope it turns out good.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 8, 2007)

Picollo as the antagonist...?

Meh, should have been Vegeta or Freeza.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

If it doesn't follow the DBZ storyline it could be good by just using characters/moves. I think it can anyway, just don't follow DBZ storyline, just to different to reality.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 9, 2007)

solution = this film will fail


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> Picollo as the antagonist...?
> 
> Meh, should have been Vegeta or Freeza.



Piccolo was the original antagonist in Dragon Ball.

Who knows, there may be sequals.


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 9, 2007)

This soo looks like it's going to be bad, but I REALLY hope they prove me wrong.
Otherwise I don't think I will be able to look at DBZ the same way again.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> your wasting your breath



am I, do tell


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh I don't have really high hopes for this movie.


----------



## crono220 (Dec 9, 2007)

They will defently have to make some major changes to the storyline to condense it to a 2 1/2 hrs movie... I don't see how this can actually work, but it will be interesting...


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

I need a hit from my bong


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2007)

Well they've casted an actress for the role of Chi-Chi (Goku's wife), her name is Jamie Chung:


If I remember Chi Chi was ugly, well not anymore.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well they've casted an actress for the role of Chi-Chi (Goku's wife), her name is Jamie Chung:
> 
> 
> If I remember Chi Chi was ugly, well not anymore.



god damn, I'd Garfunkel that anyday of the week


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well they've casted an actress for the role of Chi-Chi (Goku's wife), her name is Jamie Chung:
> 
> 
> If I remember Chi Chi was ugly, well not anymore.


......................................


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Hibino (Dec 10, 2007)

Please make the "over 9000" scene!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

Hibino said:


> Please make the "over 9000" scene!!!!



and have it done by Leonidis from 300


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah thats the one


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Dec 11, 2007)

Wesley Snipes  is not in it     fail already


----------



## carnage (Dec 11, 2007)

Wesley pipes is a better actor than wesley snipes


----------



## The Question (Dec 12, 2007)

I really have no high hopes for this movie.  If anything else, I think it's going to give a bad name/reputation to the anime and manga for people who _haven't_ seen the originals.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackops NINJA said:


> Wesley Snipes  is not in it     fail already



what, no Charlie Murphy or Donnell Rowlings


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2007)

> *Live Action DBZ Movie *


Thats one of the worse ideas ever, its going to suck more than street fighter


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 12, 2007)

Seriously though, I wanna see how it is. No-one knows, it may be actually good.


Hopefully some action between Goku and Chi-chi will liven up the movie.


----------



## carnage (Dec 12, 2007)

I hope its an hour and a half of sex and 10 minutes of fighting


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 12, 2007)

Lolz Death Note live action film horribly sucked to me.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

Death Note movies were amazingly awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 12, 2007)

If youre high.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

Dude, L won. What could possibly be better?


----------



## Slips (Dec 12, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Dude, L won. What could possibly be better?



Him dieing 

Never liked Death note in any form


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

Too intelligent for a Boro fan


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 12, 2007)

Mostly everyone in Death Note was emo......


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, you got the right definition of emo there.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2007)

If this article has been posted before, I apologize.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Dude, L won. What could possibly be better?



gee thanks for giving away the ending


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 17, 2007)

Hollywood Reporter and  have just announced three new castings in the Dragonball live-action.  Pictures of actors under the spoiler tags.

ERIKO TAMURA (NBC Heroes's Yaeko) is casted as villainess MAI (Pilaf's lackey).


JOON PARK (Former member of Korean group, G.O.D. and an actor in the upcoming Speed Racers live-action NOT Rain, people) is casted as YAMCHA.


And EMILY ROSSUM (Phantom of the Opera's female lead, Christine) is casted as BULMA BRIEFS.


EDIT:



Link above is to pictures of the set of Dragonball.  As comfirmed above, Goku does go to school


----------



## taku (Dec 17, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> As comfirmed above, *Goku does go to school*



Which is so, so wrong.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 17, 2007)

As I read before, its like a Smallville version of Dragonball 8D LOLOL

Goku+School is weird.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

I kinda dislike the whole going to school bit as it defeats the whole good natured wild child impression you get from the first couple of volumes of Dragon Ball. But if executed well, it could work.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> I kinda dislike the whole going to school bit as it defeats the whole good natured wild child impression you get from the first couple of volumes of Dragon Ball. But if executed well, it could work.



I agree.  I know a lot of people are hatin' the high school thing.  I'm not a fan of it either.  But Goku originally grow up in the mountains and totally naive to the world and a lot of things in general.  He didn't know what a car was and thought it was a monster originally.  That part of him still carried on and it is part of his character.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2007)

Goku goes to school? Major fail. Ugh they're not gonna turn in to a teen movie are they


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 17, 2007)

> Goku does go to school


*MOTHERFUCKING FAIL!!!*


----------



## Emery (Dec 17, 2007)

STOP SHITTING ON DRAGONBALL, HOLLYWEIRD.  >:|


----------



## Catterix (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> I kinda dislike the whole going to school bit as it defeats the whole good natured wild child impression you get from the first couple of volumes of Dragon Ball. But if executed well, it could work.



Thank you. I fully agree with this.

I'm not big on the idea of Goku going to school... Because then he's just not... Goku. However, that should be clear from the get go. This is an American film, made to attract American audiences. A teenage sweetheart is far more amiable than a jungle weirdo. And if this new approach is, in turn, approached with skill, I don't think it will matter too much.

What I'm really worried about is the mood.

I want a happy, upbeat, good-willed nature to the film. That is what the show was about, everything was in good humour. Then the dub came and did the only thing I really don't like about the dub, which was the techno music and "American Rock Bands", suddenly turning Dragonball into a hardcore rock and grunge TV show. No. Nopey, nope, nope.

I want to imagine things like Goku getting bored of a lesson, so he just leaves and flies through the sky, skimming the clouds, scaring some birds, like a kid. And this is from the get go. I don't want any "discovering new powers" crud


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 18, 2007)

What 
the 
fuck 
is 
that 
shit?!
Huh?!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2007)

WTF!? Is 4kids behind this movie or something!?


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2007)

this movie is going to suck so much ass its unbelievable


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 18, 2007)

vault023 said:


> this movie is going to suck so much ass its unbelievable



so it's gonna suck more ass than Richard Simmons sucking on ding dongs


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 18, 2007)

Any movie should be given the benefit of the doubt. But with today's CG technology it ought to be semi-decent at least.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 18, 2007)

admit it, it's gonna fail worse than Joan Rivers Botched face lift job


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 18, 2007)

.

_Dragon Ball producer said to have been unable to add more Chinese stars
The Japanese news website Searchina picked up on Chinese newspaper reports on December 17 that Stephen Chow, the director of Shaolin Soccer and a producer on Twentieth Century Fox's live-action Dragon Ball movie, unsuccessfully tried to bring more Chinese actors into the cast of Dragon Ball. The reports name Edison Chen (Infernal Affairs, Initial D, The Grudge 2) and Kitty Zhang Yuqi (Chow's upcoming CJ7) among the actors and actresses that Chow attempted to hire for the production. The movie is an adaptation of Akira Toriyama's Dragon Ball manga. The announced cast includes Justin Chatwin (Son Goku), James Marsters (Piccolo), Jamie Chung (Chi Chi), Emmy Rossum (Bulma), Eriko Tamura (Mai), and Joon Park (Yamcha)._

It's a shame he wasn't able to get Chinese actors, but thank fuckin goodness that he didn't get Edison Chen.  I don't like him and he's a terrible actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

> It's a shame he wasn't able to get Chinese actors, but thank fuckin goodness that he didn't get Edison Chen. I don't like him and he's a terrible actor.



The film has Justin Chatwin so one more couldn't hurt, anyway both those actors look decent enough, what about some Japanese actors?


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 18, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The film has Justin Chatwin so one more couldn't hurt, anyway both those actors look decent enough, what about some Japanese actors?



I'll make no comment about Justin, cause I've never seen him act.  They have only one Japanese actress so far and that is Eriko Tamura as Mai.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope it turns out 2 b 3d like Beowulf


----------



## Catterix (Dec 18, 2007)

What I find interesting (the whole thing about chinese actors reminds me) is that this project is moving the story further and further away from Journey To The West.

This plot now has, like, no bearing on that story whatsoever.


----------



## taku (Dec 18, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> .
> 
> _Dragon Ball producer said to have been unable to add more Chinese stars
> The Japanese news website Searchina picked up on Chinese newspaper reports on December 17 that Stephen Chow, the director of Shaolin Soccer and a producer on Twentieth Century Fox's live-action Dragon Ball movie, unsuccessfully tried to bring more Chinese actors into the cast of Dragon Ball. The reports name Edison Chen (Infernal Affairs, Initial D, The Grudge 2) and Kitty Zhang Yuqi (Chow's upcoming CJ7) among the actors and actresses that Chow attempted to hire for the production. The movie is an adaptation of Akira Toriyama's Dragon Ball manga. The announced cast includes Justin Chatwin (Son Goku), James Marsters (Piccolo), Jamie Chung (Chi Chi), Emmy Rossum (Bulma), Eriko Tamura (Mai), and Joon Park (Yamcha)._
> ...



At least he made an effort.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2007)

They should just scrap the project. This seems like it's going to a bigger fiasco than the DoA and SF live-action movies.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 18, 2007)

These are supposedly the first set stills of Goku, and I warn you...they are not pretty.

EDIT: I see now that I am not the firt to post these...also, happy 6k to me


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 18, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> These are supposedly the first set stills of Goku, and I warn you...they are not pretty.
> 
> EDIT: I see now that I am not the firt to post these...also, happy 6k to me



ok wheres my gun


----------



## The Captain (Dec 18, 2007)

This movie will fail so hard,it will be a hit.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 19, 2007)

ahh. the site is down. does anyone know if the pictures are anywhere else?

EDIT: wow. this is gonna be worse than i thought


----------



## taku (Dec 19, 2007)

> Chow rolls to Fox for 'Dragonball'
> By Leslie Simmons
> 
> Dec 19, 2007
> ...



I wonder if Stephen Chow will take a role?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 19, 2007)

Chow Yun-Fat must be desperate.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Chow Yun-Fat must be desperate.



But if he shows up, there's at least some hope right? Maybe they'll find someone else to play Goku...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay...Chow Yun Fat doing the Kamehameha to put out the fire and in the Tenkaichi Budokai...I can see it. But he has too many teeth and not enough wrinkles


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

I predict this movie to be epic... fail.

I would love a live action DBZ movie, but it just won't work....

I feel like I do not have to explain myself...


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I predict this movie to be epic... fail.
> 
> I would love a live action DBZ movie, but it just won't work....
> 
> I feel like I do not have to explain myself...



didn't they already do a live action version, I remeber how gay the live action version of Sailor Moon was, it was even funnier after a few beers


----------



## The Question (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Chow Yun-Fat as an actor, but I still feel that this movie will fail.  I honestly can't figure out why he'd choose to do this movie.

I wonder if he'll be able to pull off the pervertedness of Roshi?


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I like Chow Yun-Fat as an actor, but I still feel that this movie will fail.  I honestly can't figure out why he'd choose to do this movie.
> 
> I wonder if he'll be able to pull off the pervertedness of Roshi?



meth's a hell of a drug, ain't it


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Let's just hope this movie isn't as bad as DB: The Magic Begins...though that movie was so bad it made it quite hilarious.


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2007)

lmao this movie just seems like a comedy


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> lmao this movie just seems like a comedy



If you want to see something funny go watch the unofficial DB movie called DB:The Magic Begins....that movie is so bad it's hilarious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I like Chow Yun-Fat as an actor, but I still feel that this movie will fail.  I honestly can't figure out why he'd choose to do this movie.
> 
> I wonder if he'll be able to pull off the pervertedness of Roshi?


Perhaps he was a fan of it when he was younger or his kids were fans?

But yeah...I'm planning not to see it expecting greatness but entirely for the lulz. At this rate, it probably won't disappoint.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2007)

Some series just don't work in live-action, and DB is one of them IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll watch it just because its based on an Anime.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 20, 2007)

Emmy Rossum as Bulma?.... I'd hit it


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 20, 2007)

A recent article states that they are keeping Bulma's blue hair lolol


----------



## Dabura (Dec 21, 2007)

Chow apparently is making a decision of wether to take the role, after reading the script. He has yet to read the original manga he says.

Other news; Krillin might get dumped and replaced by a guy called Teto...


check dragonballmovieblog.com


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2007)

LMAO.  That nerd wearing the backpack with no muscles is supposed to be Goku?  My god...this movie is going to be awful.  I think it might even have a chance to replace House of the Dead and Leprechaun in the Hood as the worst film ever.  Look for it to sweep the Razzie's.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 22, 2007)

Rukia said:


> LMAO.  That nerd wearing the backpack with no muscles is supposed to be Goku?  My god...this movie is going to be awful.  I think it might even have a chance to replace House of the Dead and Leprechaun in the Hood as the worst film ever.  Look for it to sweep the Razzie's.



you forgot to mention Street Fighter The Movie, another one to add to the list of gay ass films ever made


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Movie can still be entertaining. Just cause it doesn't follow the series doesn't mean it'll make the movie bad. yeah it could be BAD when you COMPARE it to the SERIES but by itself, big blast, fighting movie? It could be well done and look cool. There sticking the Dragonball Z name to make more money.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 22, 2007)

this is a lie I've been reading about this for so long


----------



## Dabura (Dec 22, 2007)

no lies anymore my friend. this movie is filming


----------



## carnage (Dec 22, 2007)

Rukia said:


> LMAO.  That nerd wearing the backpack with no muscles is supposed to be Goku?  My god...this movie is going to be awful.  I think it might even have a chance to replace House of the Dead and Leprechaun in the Hood as the worst film ever.  Look for it to sweep the Razzie's.



House of the dead had Erica Durance naked and some nasty looking zombies it was not fail for those reasons.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2007)

*DBZ movie (NEW news)*





> Dragon Ball is due out in theaters on August 18, 2008



After 5/6 years, can you dig it?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 27, 2007)

Chow Yun-Fat must be desperate for cash.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 27, 2007)

No, he wants to be the first man to blow up the moon.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2007)

Somebody asked was his mother dying.


----------



## Xell (Dec 27, 2007)

This is going to be so shitty. 

Didn't they only just start filming?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I'm sure the majority of you would've said "This is gonna be great!" 5 years ago.  Why the change of heart?


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 27, 2007)

Never had a change of heart. I said it would suck then and will keep saying it. I of course will take it back if they do a good job. 

But honestly I just can't see them pulling it off and making it a good film.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, why not?


----------



## ViЯaL (Dec 27, 2007)

5 years ago I was a 8 year old shota 

I didnt know how to internet
But I did know to Mario


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 27, 2007)

Im not sure if its going to suck or not. I dont think it is going to be great either. Regardless I will go see it. I have a feeling Ill end up laughing at the attempt to make a live DBZ.


----------



## jacker (Dec 27, 2007)

Google who guku is.


I've seen pvc pipes bigger then the guys arm.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm sure the majority of you would've said "This is gonna be great!" 5 years ago.  Why the change of heart?



they were 5 years younger


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 27, 2007)

We are all doomed
That's it
The End of civilization is near.
Anime should never be live action


----------



## Kieuseru (Dec 27, 2007)

How are they going to make DBZ live action?  That's just stupid.  This movie is going to suck.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Dec 27, 2007)

Xell said:


> This is going to be so shitty.
> 
> Didn't they only just start filming?



Im sure there will be plenty of hyperbole in the movie for you to ENJOY!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

*moves to appropriate section*


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 27, 2007)

Got stomp there. Maybe it?s because I just can?t see them doing a good job of transferring what we know and some of us love from the manga/anime into this movie. 

Any who, if they stick to what the plotline is they could do a good job. But in personally taste if they go all Kamehamehand and chi energy blast happy in the movie along with the long power ups and charging, along with the screaming that comes with it, just won?t seem to make it a very interesting movie. Actually I would be laughing if Justin Chatwin is sitting here powering up and doing the little yell. 

The King Piccolo Saga was not too terrible. 

Stephen Chow is not bad. Not to sure about James Wong. Though he probably can do a good job. Though that?s more of a wait and see.  As for the acting cast? That?s up in the air. 

Maybe saying it will suck is a little harsh, though I still think it won?t be a hit or that great.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm sure the majority of you would've said "This is gonna be great!" 5 years ago.  Why the change of heart?



I never had a change of heart either. Some series aren't meant to be in live-action, and I feel Dragonball is one of them. 



> Any who, if they stick to what the plotline is they could do a good job.



They're not. Goku is a high school student apparently.


----------



## /root (Dec 27, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm sure the majority of you would've said "This is gonna be great!" 5 years ago.  Why the change of heart?



Because it isn't traditional Dragonball.

It is set in a high school.

Piccolo is not an alien.

There will probably not be ki blasts at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2007)

There's probably going to be teen angst and vibes you'd get from watching the OC...


----------



## Believe It! (Dec 27, 2007)

Shouldn't be too hard to write the script...

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!"

"Uhrrrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!"

The only way this would work as live action is if it was non-stop action and violence.


----------



## /root (Dec 27, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There's probably going to be teen angst and vibes you'd get from watching the OC...



That's the gist of it.

It has that hot japanese chick that was recently in _Heroes_ in it though.

Which i suppose is a plus.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 27, 2007)

it's not DBZ live action yet it's Dragonball.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Dec 27, 2007)

I still think that the dude who played Liu-Kang in Mortal Kombat should've been Goku.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

Even if this movie absolutely sucks I will see it. I've always wanted a Dragonball movie.

If this movie does good in the box office I'm sure we'll some kind of Dragonball Z movie then I'll be even happier.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 27, 2007)

This movie is gonna kick ass!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 27, 2007)

There's already one mega-thread, three medium threads and (now) two mini-threads on this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, if they stuck to the original story, would you watch?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2007)

Movies gonna be pure garbage. Still Gonna watch it though.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 28, 2007)

For all the latest news and cast and yatta yatta yatta go here:







Anyways, yeah this doesn't look too good. Only good choice in the cast imo is the person they chose for Bulma, Emma Rossum.


----------



## Hio (Dec 28, 2007)

It will be awesome or it sucks ass Dbz with Chow Yun-Fat as Master Roshi,, interesting


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2007)

well the director is james wong, who also did "the one" for jet li.

and it's not dbz but just DB at least that's the premise of the movie from what I understand.

around the time of the junior picolo saga. 

so it may actually turn out alright


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a feeling that this movie will be less than shit. 

Of course I said the same with the Transformers movie but that did a U-turn after I saw it. Also when I saw the last fight of the matrix series I once again thought it was possible to make a good DBZ movie (the fight scenes at least). 

But the trailer to Speed Racer movie sent all my hopes to Hell after I saw it. If its anything like the trailer, it'll be shit spinkled with rainbow colored peanuts. Speed Racer seems like a better movie to make but if thats bad, DBZ will have no chance.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 24, 2008)

Pyrodogg said:


> I have a feeling that this movie will be less than shit.
> 
> Of course I said the same with the Transformers movie but that did a U-turn after I saw it. Also when I saw the last fight of the matrix series I once again thought it was possible to make a good DBZ movie (the fight scenes at least).
> 
> But the trailer to Speed Racer movie sent all my hopes to Hell after I saw it. If its anything like the trailer, it'll be shit spinkled with rainbow colored peanuts. Speed Racer seems like a better movie to make but if thats bad, DBZ will have no chance.



thanks for reviving a thread for a film that will fail


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 24, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> thanks for reviving a thread for a film that will fail


What I do best


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

ssj2yugi said:


> Emmy Rossum as Bulma?.... I'd hit it



I already did 

Seriously though as much I hate to say this the movie will probably come out horrible but being the DBZ fan I am I will watch it.


----------



## Homura (Jan 26, 2008)

Despite all the skepticism, I actually want this movie to be good and I'll pass final judgment upon it once the movie is actally released. Even though I have my doubts, alot of you are just thinking it's already epic fail because it's a live action depiction of the series, but I actually think it can work out pretty well in the long run. I'm just excited to see that an american film studio is actually taking interest in a popular Japanese manga/anime series and taking the time to actually make a live action movie about it. 

Won't be long now till we see a live action movie about Naruto.


----------



## Emery (Jan 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Despite all the skepticism, I actually want this movie to be good and I'll pass final judgment upon it once the movie is actally released. Even though I have my doubts, alot of you are just thinking it's already epic fail because it's a live action depiction of the series, but I actually think it can work out pretty well in the long run. I'm just excited to see that an american film studio is actually taking interest in a popular Japanese manga/anime series and taking the time to actually make a live action movie about it.
> 
> Won't be long now till we see a live action movie about Naruto.



Ahem...


----------



## Loki (Jan 27, 2008)

so is the movie really gonna come out? or is this fake ..


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 27, 2008)

It's real. It'll come out this August.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 27, 2008)

omg....looks like shit


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking foward to seeing the movie.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 28, 2008)

This movie better be good or else.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 28, 2008)

Emery said:


> Ahem...



is it me or is the guy on the right of the picture looking down at his own croch


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess he got a hard on looking at those two women finger sucking.


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Uhh... As much as I'd like to see DBZ in movie, this doesn't seem to go well IMO. I'll give it a try if they release a trailer that is epic, not to make it out to be a fail movie...


----------



## taku (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## dwabn (Feb 20, 2008)

idk, i no im definitley gonna watch it but im just as skeptical as every1 else. it has fail written all over it, but i do hope it suprises us and ends up being really good


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 20, 2008)

From the set pics I have no hope for this movie at the moment.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

White guys in a LA DBZ? I kinda have to LOL. There's gonna be massive CGI. Might as well be animated.


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 6, 2008)

all hope is lost.... 
My soul is in fear of being hurt again after watching Dragonwars well I should half of Dragonwars b/c I could not finish it.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 6, 2008)

Something tells me that this movie is going to suck.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 6, 2008)

This is definitely wrong. Under no circumstances should there be a live action DBZ movie. Live action anything, aside from a few comics, usually ends up being crap.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2008)

ssj2yugi said:


> Emmy Rossum as Bulma?.... I'd hit it



woot? no way she is not enought hot to play as bulma.

so they give the direction to a chinese director just because its very near from japan huh?

oh well they are the ones that are gona have an epic fail.


besides no VEGETA?


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 7, 2008)

Vegeta wasn't in Dragonball.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 7, 2008)

ugh i wish they didnt do this arc i rather have the saiyan arc


----------



## Dabura (Mar 7, 2008)

its being delayed --> april 3 2009

First I thought this is good news; maybe its for the better end result.
But than some people say that fox puts it on the side until its released. Which could mean that they see it as a B-movie to gain a little cash.

Don't know which one is true.
What is true, is the +1 year delay.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 7, 2008)

NOT A DBZ MOVIE, ITS A DB MOVIE.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kubisa said:


> I think this movie will be delivering epic lulz to us all when it comes out.



Seriously. It's just gonna be weird.


----------



## Slayz (Mar 7, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Seriously. It's just gonna be weird.



Hilariously weird


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 7, 2008)

Kubisa said:


> I think this movie will be delivering epic lulz to us all when it comes out.



It might even become an internet meme.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2008)

this probably will go to the same list as Catwoman and Son of the Mask


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 7, 2008)

One year delay makes me wish death upon Fox.  I was so looking forward to this movie, for better or worse.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pancaekmanz said:


> Hilariously weird



True that.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 7, 2008)

it will own


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2008)

Fuck the delay, I really wanted to see this. I haven't wanted to go see any movies in over a year and when we finally get something interesting it gets pushed back a year.


----------



## venomx316x (Mar 8, 2008)

aww man....delayed for a year?...dammit this was goin to be my 'movie event of the year' even if it did turn out to be horrible.......o well there is also Iron-man and Incredible Hulk to look forward to....not to mention The Dark Knight' tho its gon be wierd watching it after ledger's death and all....


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 8, 2008)

and yet it will fail


----------



## crono220 (Mar 8, 2008)

I can wait... I personally thought it was going to be rushed, hopefully they will do the special effects, justice... I like how that piccolo may have some demon henchman...


----------



## Slam (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## BlackSpire (Mar 9, 2008)

I hardly think that they can pull it off but we'll see.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Mar 13, 2008)

you guys remember Guyver?
...
heres the live action movie version:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TOMS5GqHUZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2008)

LOLDBZMOVIE


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

It probably would look very weird and the characters may not look entirely the same, but it could be a good movie


----------



## Capacity (Mar 14, 2008)

Dabura said:


> its being delayed --> april 3 2009
> 
> First I thought this is good news; maybe its for the better end result.
> But than some people say that fox puts it on the side until its released. Which could mean that they see it as a B-movie to gain a little cash.
> ...


hope this 1 year delay will be worth it


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 14, 2008)

Blaze said:


> hope this 1 year delay will be worth it



highly doubtful


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 15, 2008)

they're gna ruin my image of dbz


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> they're gna ruin my image of dbz



how about learning to spell


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2008)

Blaze said:


> ugh i wish they didnt do this arc i rather have the saiyan arc



I agree, now that would had been much better.



> Vegeta wasn't in Dragonball.



No vegeta equals fail......


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 28, 2008)

Read this thread

Teaser poster is confirmed.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

hey, who knows? They might just pull this off. Granted, its 1 in a 1000.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

we still talking about this fail project


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2008)

Then leave SC, damn.  You don't have to be here.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Then leave SC, damn.  You don't have to be here.



I am entitled to rant about this, so blow me


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2008)

Why are you entitled?  And why do you think this movie will suck?  DBZ was past epic, it was legend.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why are you entitled?  And why do you think this movie will suck?  DBZ was past epic, it was legend.



stfu


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you going to explain?  or are you just trolling?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

DBZ WAS epic now its a piece of shit compared to new stuff.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 28, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DBZ WAS epic now its a piece of shit compared to new stuff.



Truth.

Me at 10 : "YAY !! SUPAH SAYANS !!! KICK HIS ASS GOKU !! KAMEHAMEHAAAAAAAA !!!! YAY !!!!!!"

Then me at 20, rewatching DBZ "...... What the hell ? Did I really liked a show that is about screaming and powering up for whole episodes and where a planet takes several episodes to explode ? (lol "3 minutes")" 

And I prefered the manga. Didn't have the nonsensical length of episodes where nothing happens. You know, like what's happening to Shippuuden.

And for the lulz, me at 26 : "GURREN LAGANN !! WOOHOO !!! WHO THE FUCK (etc...) !!!!!"


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 28, 2008)

Look at my sig for pics.


----------



## Shade (Apr 28, 2008)

Why does this Sean Connery guy even have green rep? 

Check out this fan pic:


----------



## Kyubimon (Apr 29, 2008)

I am so scared of this movie... No offense to the fans, but I don't think this'll turn out good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 29, 2008)

Kyubimon said:
			
		

> No offense to the fans, but I don't think this'll turn out good.


Don't worry about it, no one is going to take offence to the truth... unless they're in denial.



HumanWine said:


> Look at my sig for pics.


There is much fail and faggotry in your sig my son.


----------



## Superrazien (May 11, 2008)

*First picture of Goku from DB LAM*



Got to say the hairs not to bad.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2008)

Fucking horrible
They are destroying it


----------



## brighadyl (May 11, 2008)

What's with the hair?  It needs to be more spiky.  They couldn't have made this guy wear a wig?  And he's way too thin.  Goku was a lot more muscular.  

I have a feeling this is going to fail, big time among the Dragonball fans.


----------



## Catterix (May 11, 2008)

brighadyl said:


> What's with the hair?  It needs to be more spiky.  They couldn't have made this guy wear a wig?  And he's way too thin.  Goku was a lot more muscular.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to fail, big time among the Dragonball fans.



I think you need to watch Dragonball again. Goku didn't get obviously muscular until around late Saiyan Saga.

I quite like the hair, it's quirky and weird, but not unbelievable or particularly distracting.

I love the immature fans thinking something is going to fail purely because it looks weird. But failing among Dragonball fans? Ooh, wouldn't that be a shame...


----------



## Graham Aker (May 11, 2008)

Wow, its emo already.


----------



## QuePasa (May 11, 2008)

I'll give it more time but I ain't expecting anything good.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I think you need to watch Dragonball again. Goku didn't get obviously muscular until around late Saiyan Saga.
> 
> I quite like the hair, it's quirky and weird, but not unbelievable or particularly distracting.
> 
> I love the immature fans thinking something is going to fail purely because it looks weird. But failing among Dragonball fans? Ooh, wouldn't that be a shame...



it looks horrible already.  Super mario bros anybody?


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Actually it is not as bad as I expected. You have to realize they cannot make it exactly like the anime, so this is there spin on it. Even Cloud's hair in Advent Children, is only a nice attempt to accurately depict his video game hair style.
Plus the girls playing Chi Chi and Bulma are not bad; although I am curious if the girl playing Bulma will have her hair dyed cyan and wear blue contacts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I love the immature fans thinking something is going to fail purely because it looks weird. But failing among Dragonball fans? Ooh, wouldn't that be a shame...



Nothing immature about it. Dragonball just isn't the type of series that can be made into a well made live-action movie. Also, the premise of the movie is even worse. The misgivings are more than just about the character appearances.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2008)

It's going to be the worst movie of all time.


----------



## batanga (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Snow (May 11, 2008)

And so it begins.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 11, 2008)

lol, the director said the actor playing goku had hair "almost like" goku's. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. horrible, it looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## OniTasku (May 11, 2008)

Oh good lord.


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2008)

We've seen one picture, and it's already being crucified. LOL


----------



## Shade (May 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's going to be the worst movie of all time.




I'd like to take you up on that.


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2008)

OMG....what the hell....give him a fucking goku wig...please?
hes the right guy for the job, its just the fucked up gokus look


----------



## Toad Hermit (May 11, 2008)

rofl its gonna suck major ballsack LMAO


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 11, 2008)

Oh god no


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 11, 2008)

This movie has no hope whatsoever. They better do a good job on the story and the action scenes. I am expecting the worst.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 11, 2008)

Yup, they raped DBZ... ESPECIALLY since that one dude from Smallville is gonna play Goku. Also, Goku turned into a dam HIGH SCHOOL STUDENT.


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2008)

The Fail of this movie demands blood of the producers


----------



## Rock Lee (May 11, 2008)

Pure freakin garbage,this movie is gonna bomb so hard.


----------



## Splyte (May 12, 2008)

While I really dont want to defend this movie, i have to say this... Would you really have wanted Goku's hair to look like it does in the anime/manga? that would make this whole thing worse and even more ridiculous.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 12, 2008)

AAAAAH!

ha?

Considering Speed Racer just bombed, badly, this can't go well...
Just cause Transformers (sort of) worked, doesn't mean we should adapt all the old shows.


----------



## delirium (May 12, 2008)

This is most definitely going to be watched. At the very least it should be unintenionally hilarious. If it turns out decent then it's a plus.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2008)

holy shit, hope they make this a softcore-hardcore porn, forget about it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2008)

holy shit, hope they make this a softcore-hardcore porn, forget about it.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2008)

lol, wut.**


----------



## Halo (May 12, 2008)

Why does the girl on the bottom right corner look so much like Jamie from Real World San Diego?

Holy shit, I just checked on Wiki, it is her!

I really wish Stephen Chow did not get involved in this!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2008)

cwebb greatest of all time?  what?


----------



## Halo (May 12, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> cwebb greatest of all time?  what?


Yes, believe it! 

This film blows because they casted a freaking reality tv star and she's not even a popular one.


----------



## PATRON (May 12, 2008)

there killing my child hood, wheres a terrorist when you need one?


----------



## delirium (May 12, 2008)

Halo said:


> Why does the girl on the bottom right corner look so much like *Jamie from Real World San Diego?
> 
> Holy shit, I just checked on Wiki, it is her!*
> 
> I really wish Stephen Chow did not get involved in this!



loooooooooooooooooool

I remember reading some article in Maxim or some other too-young-for-porn magazines and she was in there and they asked her about her experience and she talked about how they smoked a bunch of weed on the show. The had a spot that they would crawl into that the cameras couldn't catch and the'd smoke in there. xD


----------



## Halo (May 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> loooooooooooooooooool
> 
> I remember reading some article in Maxim or some other too-young-for-porn magazines and she was in there and they asked her about her experience and she talked about how they smoked a bunch of weed on the show. The had a spot that they would crawl into that the cameras couldn't catch and the'd smoke in there. xD


 I'm not surprised by that all, that was probably the spot they hooked up too. ewww....all the diseases.  I wonder if they could do it in the bathrooms too since no camera crews are allowed in there. Then again, that was where the alleged rape occurred. 

I still love the episode where Robin and Brad got arrested on the same night, in the same place, but were too drunk to realize they had both been arrested. 

Okay, I'm glad I'm not the only person who recognized Jamie instantly. I felt so dorky for a moment. XD


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

look, a lot of shows would be good as LA. DB is not one of them. The hair for one looks silly in LA. The constant beams flying everywhere would just look awkward. Picollo with be near impossible even with massive CGI. Krillin would look so weird in LA. Bulma's blue hair would look awful. And Goku's a white dude. I mean, this is isn't gonna have a high success rate.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 12, 2008)

My expectations couldn't be worse so it does have some small chance to be decent I guess. Don't know fuck all about the film so far though, and the writers are likely to be halfwits catering to adolescent Yanks.


----------



## Zeroo (May 12, 2008)

actually Goku is a saiyan, so they can cast him as any color or race 'cept black (don't mean to sound racist or anything but he just ain't black in the anime)...
and also if people are willing to accept a hulk movie (not once, but twice) then why not piccolo...

also it was said that Bulma in the movie would just have a streak/s of blue hair..and not completely blue..

and also the same pple complaining about the hair not being true to the anime will be the same pple complaining if goku was actually given the exact hair from the anime.. like Splite said it would look ridiculous and turn people off from watching it...
I actually like the hair mainly becuz they didn't overdo it...looks believable..

having said all this, my expectations for this movie are just as low as everyone else's around here...tho it would be a nice surprise if it could pull an 'Iron Man'...highly doubtful but still a fan can dream...


----------



## Ziko (May 12, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it anyway, and I'm hoping it'll be above average.
But he looks too evil :S


----------



## Si Style (May 12, 2008)

You can piss and moan all you want, you'll still go and see it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 12, 2008)

^You damn right. Deep down inside, we all know that we're gonna be there on opening day...well at least _you_ guys will.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2008)

Boy, this really looks terrible.  A shame since tons of Americans are familiar with Dragonball.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2008)

actually guys

what would you prefer? a guy wearing a horrible yellow wig with impossible spikes that just looks horrible or a guy with spiky hair that doesn't look abnormal on him, what did you expect? unrealistic huge muscles with a crappy wig?

Anyway, just because its a LAM doesn't mean it has to be a COPY of the anime, I mean dragonball is a legend anyway, I even think there was a LAM based on the dragonball legend before the manga


----------



## Graham Aker (May 13, 2008)

I would prefer them not making a Dragonball LAM. 

And of course, despite my saying it's sucks shit ever since it was announced, I'll go and watch it. Just so I can feel good about myself for being right about how epicly bad it is. And to bash it some more. 
BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 13, 2008)

So Saiyans are Caucasians? Cool.


----------



## Saphira (May 13, 2008)

I still hope this is a joke


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 13, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So Saiyans are Caucasians? Cool.


This aspect needs re-evaluation.


----------



## Snow (May 13, 2008)

saphira said:


> I still hope this is a joke



There's still hope.

Is the release date on April first, by any chance?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So Saiyans are Caucasians? Cool.


um there also black saiyans did you saw the bardock special, the fat one seems asian too.

and by the way there black kryptonias too.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 13, 2008)

Emo Caucasian Saiyans.


----------



## Saphira (May 13, 2008)

This movie will be a disgrace to the dragon ball series 

the guy who plays goku seems kinda gay to me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2008)

I didn't even like DBZ as a show but Jesus people give shit a chance. You've got barely any info on a movie and you're already down on it. We don't have any idea of what the story will compose of or anything. And I think using a wig would be gay, for a realistic take its pretty good.


----------



## Hellion (May 13, 2008)

I don't see why people are complaining already.  We haven't seen trailers or anything, just a black and white picture.

And I have to ask, did people really expect the LAM to be an exact photocopy of the anime, because if you did...


----------



## Amuro (May 13, 2008)

The fact that there is no Oolong or Puar makes me sad.


----------



## Ashiya (May 13, 2008)

I'll just have to wait for its live trailer. In the meantime I am just crossing my fingers.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 13, 2008)

I'm downing it already cause the cast sucks. period.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 13, 2008)

Si Style said:


> You can piss and moan all you want, you'll still go and see it.





Rated R Superstar said:


> ^You damn right. Deep down inside, we all know that we're gonna be there on opening day...well at least _you_ guys will.



The fuck yall talkin about? I know I aint wastin my money on this shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't even like DBZ as a show but Jesus people give shit a chance. You've got barely any info on a movie and you're already down on it. We don't have any idea of what the story will compose of or anything. And I think using a wig would be gay, for a realistic take its pretty good.



They've already released basic details of the story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2008)

I need to go find them then...at least see whats up.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 13, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> The fuck yall talkin about? I know I aint wastin my money on this shit.



Ditto,its looks like shit why would i even waste my money on shit.


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

Dunno why people are crying about this ruining DBZ. Gotta have good source material to ruin first, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> Dunno why people are crying about this ruining DBZ. Gotta have good source material to ruin first, right?



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2008)

lol@noah XDDD

ill probably end up seeing it though >,<


----------



## OmegaTrooper (May 13, 2008)

eeeer....white sayains is it? hurm...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 13, 2008)

OmegaTrooper said:


> eeeer....white sayains is it? hurm...



Kinda what I was feeling...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 14, 2008)

OmegaTrooper said:


> eeeer....white sayains is it? hurm...



It only makes sense. How else would a Saiyan be able to transform into a godly blond man with green eyes, and are so prone to violence and rage and over-eating?


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2008)

I think people in this thread are taking one picture way overboard. At least wait and see the trailer b4 claiming that it's going to ruin anything.


Oh wait. 


This is the internet. . My bad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 14, 2008)

um is this some kind of DB live action movie?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't even like DBZ as a show but Jesus people give shit a chance. You've got barely any info on a movie and you're already down on it. We don't have any idea of what the story will compose of or anything. And I think using a wig would be gay, for a realistic take its pretty good.



The main story details leaked. From what it sounds like it's making too many changes to the source material.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2008)

Changes? It might be for the best. 



IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 14, 2008)

Well this should be interesting.


----------



## Zeroo (May 14, 2008)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?



no, it's pokemon......

I will actually waste money on this 'shit' becuz DBZ brought me into anime...and hey how bad could it be?....you all can bet you asses it'll do huge at the box office, atleast here in the US cuz the series was a big hit here.

well anyways.. is this like the first anime live action movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> no, it's pokemon......
> 
> I will actually waste money on this 'shit' becuz DBZ brought me into anime...and hey how bad could it be?....you all can bet you asses it'll do huge at the box office, atleast here in the US cuz the series was a big hit here.
> 
> well anyways.. is this like the first anime live action movie?



There have been plenty of live action anime movies...this is the just the next one. Hell Speed Racer most recently, not to mention the movie for Blood and the movies for Sailor Moon and the supposed one for Evangelion.


----------



## Zeroo (May 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There have been plenty of live action anime movies...this is the just the next one. Hell Speed Racer most recently, not to mention the movie for Blood and the movies for Sailor Moon and the supposed one for Evangelion.



speed racer was an anime? thought it was more of a traditional american saturday morning cartoon...

so we've had sailormoon and Blood so far... not many good live action movies for anime huh? ....
maybe this Dragonball movie can be the one to start the trend...like how spiderman did for marvel...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> speed racer was an anime? thought it was more of a traditional american saturday morning cartoon...
> 
> so we've had sailormoon and Blood so far... not many good live action movies for anime huh? ....
> maybe this Dragonball movie can be the one to start the trend...like how spiderman did for marvel...



I think too often we pick the most fantastical animes to be live action, if they went with something that was more realistic it would work out better. Something like Cowboy Bebop or Ghost in the Shell. 

And I am pretty sure Speed Racer is Japanese, the bad dubbing gives it away.


----------



## Adachi (May 14, 2008)

Fuking hell


----------



## Zeroo (May 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think too often we pick the most fantastical animes to be live action, if they went with something that was more realistic it would work out better. Something like Cowboy Bebop or Ghost in the Shell.



yeah a cowboy Bebop live action would make a nice sci-fi flick...or they could also do FMA which would be real badass... ....these i guess are more believable...
but I guess the moviemakers go with the shows popular among american public...and DBZ was huuge in the US....heck i wouldn't be surprised if they came out with a pokemon live action movie... gives me the chills just thinking about it...


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Boy, this really looks terrible.  A shame since tons of Americans are familiar with Dragonball.


that why they doing it and most American fan's don't want a live movie.

if there should be anime live movie it should be western culture based like FMA and Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that why they doing it and most American fan's don't want a live movie.
> 
> if there should be anime live movie it should be western culture based like FMA and Cowboy Bebop.



didn't they make a live action movie in japan or china, and besides it phailed hard


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 14, 2008)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?



NO        WAI


----------



## Boocock (May 14, 2008)

If they want a trend-setting live action movie for anime, I'd go with something like Ghost in the Shell, Lupin the 3rd, or Naruto Land of Waves Arc (Easy story to do. Anything past that gets REALLY hard though).

Keep in mind, though, that with any anime featuring young kids, they would have to be teenagers for like good actor and good story reasons.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 15, 2008)

ok Lupin the 3rd might be do able for a live action, but hell no on ghost in the shell and naruto


----------



## HumanWine (May 15, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> ok Lupin the 3rd might be do able for a live action, but hell no on ghost in the shell and naruto



Two years ago, ppl said doing Transformers was impossible. Ghost in the Shell is way more practical than Transformers can ever be.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 15, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Two years ago, ppl said doing Transformers was impossible. Ghost in the Shell is way more practical than Transformers can ever be.



well gee, who's gonna play the major ??

Angelina Jolie,lol


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2008)

Actually it wouldn't be a bad choice to cast her, just as long as she doesn't give a god-awful Tomb-Raider like performance.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2008)

Funny people should mention Ghost in the Shell, since they're planning to make a live action version (Spielberg probably directing). Akira as well.


Unless reviews are overwhelming positive, Dragonball is gonna bomb big, seriously. The fanbase in the US is big, but it's not big enough to guarantee success.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

And Transformers was faithful in what way? They pretty much took out everything from the actual anime and made it in to some patriotic America crap. The only genre of Anime that suits film would be Sci-fi, so Akira, Ghost in the Shell and even Eva would probably make great movies. DB on the other hand will fail hard, a cgi movie possibly but live action? Expect some DOA kind of shit.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 15, 2008)

> Funny people should mention Ghost in the Shell, since they're planning to make a live action version (Spielberg probably directing).



I think it's gonna be a CGI movie, not live action. But I'd love a future live action GITS.

They are making a Hellsing live action movie though. There was a teaser trailer that leaked but may have been removed from the internet by now.

Oh and they've got clearer shots of Goku/Bulma out:

[Genesis Takeover – Day 3] Pain; The Role in the Shadows



You have to admit, he really looks like Goku in the face at least.


----------



## batanga (May 15, 2008)

GitS is one of those series that could work in live action, definately do want.

Also, those pics look much better maffy.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, people have been judging the movie based on some shitty ass pics. I'm sure once better pics like these and trailers emerge people may change their mind.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> Oh and they've got clearer shots of Goku/Bulma out:
> 
> [Genesis Takeover – Day 3] Pain; The Role in the Shadows
> 
> ...



Wow, they actually look alright..

(Rossum is hot)


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

I wonder if he has a tail?

Bulma looks too hot tho, I want some pussy tapping in the movie.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2008)

Blue pubes?


----------



## Amuro (May 15, 2008)

Sure that's Bulma, thought she was supposed to be rocking a blue wig for this?

Personally that's more what i thought Chi Chi would look like.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2008)

I doubt Goku has tail, Kami pulled it out by the roots before the 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai so it couldn't grow back.  We never see adult Goku with a tail except as a SS4.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And Transformers was faithful in what way? They pretty much took out everything from the actual anime and made it in to some patriotic America crap. The only genre of Anime that suits film would be Sci-fi, so Akira, Ghost in the Shell and even Eva would probably make great movies. DB on the other hand will fail hard, a cgi movie possibly but live action? Expect some DOA kind of shit.



Who would have gone to see that movie had it been true to the anime, lets be honest not everyone is nerdy as you. Hell I wouldn't have gone more than likely. But that movie impressed more people than it let down and most of the fans who weren't impressed can't let the old show go. 

We haven't even seen a moving preview of this movie yet and you're already judging it. Oh and by your logic Transformers would have been fine since it fits into Sci-Fi.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> I think it's gonna be a CGI movie, not live action. But I'd love a future live action GITS.
> 
> They are making a Hellsing live action movie though. There was a teaser trailer that leaked but may have been removed from the internet by now.
> 
> ...



he don't look like goku, he looks like a ass muncher:rofl  I hope this is a softcore porn, or better yet hardcore creampie movie.

Transformers was so bad, i bought the dvd , opened it , and returned it cause i couldn't believe i bought that shit.  And returning open dvds isn't easy :S


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 15, 2008)

lol, if it stayed true to the anime tons of people would watch dbz. are you crazy? do you know the fan base dbz has? seriously? but i'm not surprised they will butcher dbz, i mean if they can manage to screw up spiderman 3 so badly, then anything is possible. I hope the retard who thought "hey, peter parker should dance up and down the street shooting finger pistols at all the pretty women" got canned and badly.


----------



## Ashiya (May 15, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> I hope the retard who thought "hey, peter parker should dance up and down the street shooting finger pistols at all the pretty women" got canned and badly.



I agree this part of the movie was most cringeworthy to me. 

Well, I just hope DBZ doesn't get overly cheesy and powe-rangerish


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2008)

I dunno, the audience found it amusing.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 15, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> I think it's gonna be a CGI movie, not live action. But I'd love a future live action GITS.
> 
> They are making a Hellsing live action movie though. There was a teaser trailer that leaked but may have been removed from the internet by now.
> 
> ...



Hm, they actually look pretty good. To be honest, I'm glad they're not trying to make the dudes hair look *exactly* like it did in the anime. To me, I think it would look pretty silly in real life. However, I am a little bummed that the chick playing Bulma won't be sporting blue hair.

Anyways, I think they chose the right people to play Goku and Bulma. I just pray to god that the acting and dialogue isn't horrible. So until I see an official trailer, I'm stil keeping an open mind about this.


----------



## Heran (May 15, 2008)

Its an awful shame, Bulma doesn't have green hair. -.-


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

> Who would have gone to see that movie had it been true to the anime, lets be honest not everyone is nerdy as you.



Im not nerdy And I never liked the Transformers anime, I hardly even remember it but the film was fail, it was like bad fanfic at best. 



> But that movie impressed more people than it let down and most of the fans who weren't impressed can't let the old show go.



I guess some people enjoyed it, some even claimed it was the best movie of the year. But imo it sucked balls, the best part of the movie was the mother talking about masturbation.



> We haven't even seen a moving preview of this movie yet and you're already judging it. Oh and by your logic Transformers would have been fine since it fits into Sci-Fi.



But it wasn't sci-fi, theres wasn't one ounce of common sense in that movie.


----------



## Superrazien (May 15, 2008)

Bulma looks sexy.


----------



## T4R0K (May 15, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Wow, they actually look alright..
> 
> (Rossum is hot)



"Good, Goku. You look kinda cool"

My laugh is laughing


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I doubt Goku has tail, Kami pulled it out by the roots before the 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai so it couldn't grow back.  We never see adult Goku with a tail except as a SS4.



Except this is set before then.

Just a reminder, this is a _Dragonball_ live action movie, not a Dragonball Z live action movie.

So Goku isn't overly muscular, and it's also possible for him to have a tail. However, I don't think they will since that wouldn't conform with American High School standards.


----------



## konohakartel (May 15, 2008)

Well this is supposed to be a more realistic dragonball in modern times. So there will be no canine humans as deputies of police. Actualy Goku hair would be stupid. The hair they have on now is kool but could be a lil longer and shaggier. Its King Piccolo so im sure that they could do good by him. I trust James Marsters to do good and i have seen pix of some1 dressed up like Piccolo and it looked good except it didnt have antennas. Just give it a chance. Wait for thr trailers to see what kind of editing and CGI they add in.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2008)

23rd Tenkaichi Budokai is in Dragonball.


----------



## konohakartel (May 15, 2008)

well the tournament is pretty central in Dragonball. A lot of things happen around it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> "Good, Goku. You look kinda cool"
> 
> My laugh is laughing



kame hame hahahahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

I can't wait for this movie simply due to the hilarious failure it's going to be.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't wait for this movie simply due to the hilarious failure it's going to be.



lol, you might like this one

tsukuyomi-moon-phase


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 17, 2008)

I'm a very big fan of Dragon ball and i realy don't like what they doing.


----------



## Purge (May 17, 2008)

> Dragonball Z is adapted from the manga created by Akira Toriyama; the work was also turned into a Japanese anime series that played all over the world. It tells the story of an alien sent to destroy Earth, who has a change of heart and decides to join the humans in their fight against various aliens and bad guys.



Very Informative. Hopefully its not as bad as Speed Racer.


----------



## Amanz (May 17, 2008)

Check it out a much more clear image.


----------



## Shade (May 17, 2008)

And


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

I actually doesn't looks too awful, lets just see the trailer to see the production values.


----------



## HumanWine (May 17, 2008)

Amanz said:


> Check it out a much more clear image.





Shade said:


> And



:amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (May 17, 2008)

Amanz said:


> Check it out a much more clear image.



oh god,my eyes


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2008)

hope there's some jail bait in the theatre to make the 10$ ticket worthwhile :S


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2008)

Amanz said:


> Check it out a much more clear image.



His hair reminds me of a dinosaur.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2008)

^ his hair reminds me of there's something about mary


----------



## Sean Connery (May 18, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ his hair reminds me of there's something about mary



need free hair gel, fap to cameron diaz and presto


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2008)

Amanz said:


> Check it out a much more clear image.



He looks like a fucking greaser boy


----------



## Sean Connery (May 18, 2008)

looked like someone took a cleavland steamer on his head


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 18, 2008)

And on this pic he have a dragon ball is his hands. I heared that the date of the movie was changed.
For the movie in the other country, i wonder if they'll respect the local adaptation of the anime our if they translate from the US version. For Exemple, in France we never say Goku but Sangoku (pronunced Songoku) or it's not Tien but Tenshinhan.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 18, 2008)

like I said before, I predict epic fail


----------



## Amanz (May 18, 2008)

I hope everyone understand this is the Goku Chatwin is playing:


The Goku from Dragonball

Not the Goku from DragonBall Z:


The Goku From DragonBall Z


As you can see Chatwin is playing Teen Goku not Adult Goku. And as you can see the Goku Chatwin is playing isn't very muscular.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Still, far more muscular than a human stick figure.


----------



## konohakartel (May 18, 2008)

wow after looking at the pix i realized that theyre going for the goku hair but just shorter. It has the spikes off to the right with a few tufts sticking up in the back..its subtle and noticeable from just the side.


----------



## Amanz (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still, far more muscular than a human stick figure.



Chatwin might not have a lot of muscle but I don't think I'd call him a human stick figure. Plus from the way Marsters was talking they are planning on doing a DBZ movie next and he even said he would have plenty of time to buff up to play the younger Piccolo in DBZ. So I'm sure if they make another one will see a much more muscular Chatwin.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2008)

fail thats all i gotta say massive massive amounts of failure


----------



## Amanz (May 18, 2008)

vault023 said:


> fail thats all i gotta say massive massive amounts of failure



LOL nothing like judging something before it's even finished with post production  and before anyone has even seen a trailer. Way to go man. 

Me I have no idea how it will turn out but I'm at least giving it a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

I'd still say he's a human stick figure. And as for Marsters, even in his Spike glory days, he's nowhere near buff enough for Piccolo.


----------



## Amanz (May 18, 2008)

Have you seen any of the Marster Videos about him playing Piccolo? He is so exited to be playing the part because he is a huge DB/DBZ fan. I’m more glad they picked someone who actually likes the show then some super muscular guy that doesn’t know anything about the part or care about it. They can make someone look more muscular then they really are in a movie. Especially in Piccolos case.


----------



## konohakartel (May 18, 2008)

Amanz said:


> Have you seen any of the Marster Videos about him playing Piccolo? He is so exited to be playing the part because he is a huge DB/DBZ fan. I?m more glad they picked someone who actually likes the show then some super muscular guy that doesn?t know anything about the part or care about it. They can make someone look more muscular then they really are in a movie. Especially in Piccolos case.



Its true. They add at least 3/4 of an inch with the padding for the purple abs and biceps.


----------



## Grendel (May 18, 2008)

I'm planning on giving the movie a shot...of course I am scared of what Hollywood could do to one of my favorite manga/anime's but I'm gonna give it a chance...


----------



## HumanWine (May 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ke6FqQKp2Pw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

He's a vid with a bunch of pics if you havent seen it.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2008)

^

LOL

I am going to laugh so fucking hard at this movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 19, 2008)

MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

They got the black dude from Ghostbusters in ths.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 19, 2008)

Amanz said:


> I hope everyone understand this is the Goku Chatwin is playing:
> 
> 
> The Goku from Dragonball
> ...



Isn't very muscular? Looks to me that DB Goku has decent sized muscles and is pretty damn cut.


----------



## T4R0K (May 19, 2008)

Seen the new pictures. 

Lol fail.


----------



## HumanWine (May 19, 2008)

Stop laffing, it aint funny. My childhood is gonna be raeped with no lube


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

Oh no....this might actually outsuckr the House of the Dead film.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 19, 2008)

If i wasn't a big fan it would be funny for me, but i'm a big fans and these pics make me feel sick.


----------



## T4R0K (May 19, 2008)

Le Male said:


> If i wasn't a big fan it would be funny for me, but i'm a big fans and these pics make me feel sick.



"Mario Bros The Movie"-sick or "Street Fighter The Movie"-sick ? 

I'm personnally "Mortal Kombat Movie"-sick about it...

I smell sum direct-2-video somehow.

Hollywood : "Raping your childhood memories is fun !!!"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 19, 2008)

It's good to know that Saint Seiya is not popular in the US, Holywood will not touch this....but a european can try it, a french producer wanted to adapt Captain Harlock in movie but was cancelled because the mangaka asked excessive authour rights...but i could be good, the producer choose a japanese actor to be the hero. Now the korean will adapt this anime in movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2008)

So, how many of you guys are going to go see it at the theatre?

Me, I'm planning on dressing up in full Piccolo gear, strapping my mom's 5 pound leg weights on for some authentic DBZ training while I wait, and camping out at least 3 days prior to the opening to get me some good seats. 

If all goes well, I'll increse my Ki level by 100 before the day of. I'll show this earth of yours NO MERCY.


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2008)

I probably will go to the theater even though I expect it to be bad.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 19, 2008)

No i don't want to help in the succes of this. Because if all fans go in theater for this movie, that's mean, even if the movie is a big failure, people watch it because it's called Dragon ball.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 19, 2008)

I must do 1000 push up and crunches before I am even ready to get a ticket on that day. Then I must eat 10 lbs. of rice.

Only then, maybe I will be ready.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2008)

I'm so glad I never got that much into DB/Z.  This way I'm not pissed about how much fail this movie's gonna be.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I'm so glad I never got that much into DB/Z.  This way I'm not pissed about how much fail this movie's gonna be.



I still can't belive they're gonna make this


----------



## Zeroo (May 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I still can't belive they're gonna make this



They already did...it's set for release April 10th, 2009 according to 

I, myself don't care how crappy or shitty (whichever u prefer) the movie will turn out to be, but I just can't wait for it to be released....
face it, deep down inside, you all are curious to know how it will look on the bigscreen,...


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 20, 2008)

Curious yes.
Going to see it no.


Maybe.............


----------



## Amanz (May 20, 2008)

I have no idea how it will turn out but I'm willing to give it a chance and not judge it before it comes out. Either way I'm going to go see it. 

Also in order to even get a ticket to see this movie you have to have a power lever...OVER 9000!!!


----------



## son_michael (May 20, 2008)

Guys Wikepedia says there are 2 sequels planned and james masters has already signed up for both of them


If this is true then they have big plans for this franchise

1st movie=King piccolo and discovering dragonballs

2nd movie= World tournament and marriage to chi chi?

3rd movie= Sayain invasion?



im very curious


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

I probably won't even get to see it in Cinema, I had to force my friends to even go watch Transformers with me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2008)

I like Masters, I think that out of the whole Buffy Cast, he, Trachetenburg, Hannighan and Green were the only real talent.


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 20, 2008)

this movie makes me wanna pee blood. the actor playing goku is a no name piece of shit who looks like he couldnt curl 5 pounds. 

its gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, how many of you guys are going to go see it at the theatre?
> 
> Me, I'm planning on dressing up in full Piccolo gear, strapping my mom's 5 pound leg weights on for some authentic DBZ training while I wait, and camping out at least 3 days prior to the opening to get me some good seats.
> 
> If all goes well, I'll increse my Ki level by 100 before the day of. I'll show this earth of yours NO MERCY.



ok I want to see pics


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Guys Wikepedia says there are 2 sequels planned and james masters has already signed up for both of them
> 
> 
> If this is true then they have big plans for this franchise
> ...



No the Tourment will be in this movie. The second movie will probably be the Saiyan invasion, and the 3rd will probably be Frieza.

My guess is the only reason they started off with Piccolo as the bad guy is so when he joins there team in the second movie it will have more on an impact.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

lol I remember when I wstarted wearing 20 pound leg weights after watching the Gaara/Lee fight


----------



## narutorulez (May 20, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> this movie makes me wanna pee blood. the actor playing goku is a no name piece of shit who looks like he couldnt curl 5 pounds.
> 
> its gonna be a disaster.



The guy was actually really good in the movie The Chumscrubber, I would rather have someone like him to do it actually than some idiot who cant act like Tom Cruise.


----------



## son_michael (May 20, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> No the Tourment will be in this movie. The second movie will probably be the Saiyan invasion, and the 3rd will probably be Frieza.
> 
> My guess is the only reason they started off with Piccolo as the bad guy is so when he joins there team in the second movie it will have more on an impact.



yea I guess that makes more sense



I wonder how there gonna make school kids find out about an alien trying to take over the world with dragonballs...hell goku's participation in school is gonna be really wierd...maybe they will copy off of the great sayaman saga and have goku fly to school everyday from the mountains?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2008)

kame hame bwahahahah


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> kame hame bwahahahah



now that was lame, never expected seeing that from you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> now that was lame, never expected seeing that from you



kame hame blah!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> kame hame blah!



oh good lord


----------



## Superrazien (May 21, 2008)

Some newer scans showing some more of the hot Bulma and the first ever picture of Roshi.


----------



## The Question (May 21, 2008)

Hmm...I'm still really skeptical about this movie.  However, I may see it just for Chow Yun Fat as Roshi.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 21, 2008)

bulmas hair is sposed to be blue


----------



## The Question (May 21, 2008)

Is Piccolo even in this movie?  If he is, I'm shuddering a little bit at how bad he may look in the movie.


----------



## illusion (May 21, 2008)

Wow, Goku looks like Frodo.

Like others have said though, DB was my first anime and I'm gonna see it, no matter how crappy it looks.


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2008)

The pictures that I'd seen on some blog were horrible.

But from these three scans they posted, I'm actually liking where they're taking this.


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2008)

The Question said:


> Is Piccolo even in this movie?  If he is, I'm shuddering a little bit at how bad he may look in the movie.



yup he is and he's gonna be green so we know he's deffinetley gonna be the alien weve all grown to love


remember spike from buffy the vampire slayer? or have you been watching smallville on tv and seen braniac?



thats piccolo


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 21, 2008)

Chow Yun Fat


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

Chow Yun Fat looks terrible, tho aslong as I get to see Bulma's Knickers I'll be fine


----------



## fghj (May 21, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> bulmas hair is sposed to be blue



Though in manga they're purple


----------



## DominusDeus (May 21, 2008)

People need to remember that this movie has a $100,000,000 budget. The awesomeness that was The Forbidden Kingdom was only a $55,000,000 budget.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2008)

Goku looks like he's about to cry.... cry at how shitty this film is going to be.

And bigger budget doesn't automatically make a film, "awesome".


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

Spiderman 3 had a budget of like $250 million and look at the piece of crap that was.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 21, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Goku looks like he's about to cry.... cry at how shitty this film is going to be.
> 
> And bigger budget doesn't automatically make a film, "awesome".



I didn't say that it did, so please don't make it sound as if I did. This movie has twice the money to work with than The Forbidden Kingdom, which is essentially a re-telling of Journey to the West, which is what Dragonball is about. So I imagine the eyecandy and action for the Dragonball movie is going to be quite spectacular. 

A movie does not have to have a plot as thick as War and Piece to be _entertaining_

If you can't be entertained by shit blowing up and kick-ass fight scenes, you have no business worrying about the Dragonball movie. It's a live action version of a manga based on _shit blowing up and kick-ass fight scenes._


----------



## Superrazien (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Spiderman 3 had a budget of like $250 million and look at the piece of crap that was.



 HERES TO AN EMO GOKU DANCE SCENE!


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

This is will probably blow


----------



## T4R0K (May 21, 2008)

Master Roshi... what have they done...?


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> I didn't say that it did, so please don't make it sound as if I did. This movie has twice the money to work with than The Forbidden Kingdom, which is essentially a re-telling of Journey to the West, which is what Dragonball is about. So I imagine the eyecandy and action for the Dragonball movie is going to be quite spectacular.
> 
> A movie does not have to have a plot as thick as War and Piece to be _entertaining_
> 
> If you can't be entertained by shit blowing up and kick-ass fight scenes, you have no business worrying about the Dragonball movie. It's a live action version of a manga based on _shit blowing up and kick-ass fight scenes._




thats not what dragonball is about


----------



## fghj (May 21, 2008)

Is there anyone who will give the movie a chance?


----------



## T4R0K (May 21, 2008)

fghj said:


> Is there anyone who will give the movie a chance?



All the guys that said they will see it despite knowing it sucks. 

They'll be giving it money !! GODDAM MONEY FOR A SHITTY FLICK !! 

You guys don't value money, how dare you...?


----------



## DominusDeus (May 21, 2008)

son_michael said:


> thats not what dragonball is about



It is if you're not watching it for the plot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2008)

I can smell the cliche high school-related tropes already...


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> It is if you're not watching it for the plot.



maybe you can say that about dbz but dragonball is different,in Dragon ball there isn't any realy dbz style fighting until the very end



and yes I know the Manga is called dragonball and there is no dbz


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2008)

Another new picture of Goku


----------



## Sean Connery (May 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Another new picture of Goku



*PHAIL*


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2008)

maybe the kid is forced to go to school and he's really stupid and dosen't know how to fit into society...and he came from the mountains.....


I have hope


----------



## Graham Aker (May 22, 2008)

> If you can't be entertained by shit blowing up and kick-ass fight scenes, you have no business worrying about the Dragonball movie.


I envy your simple mindedness.

Eyecandy does not make a film good, hence this will fail.



Superrazien said:


> Another new picture of Goku


----------



## batanga (May 22, 2008)

These posted already?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2008)

Get rid of the blond highlights and the actor potraying Yamcha is spot on. A little bit of makeup could make Chow Yun Fat spot on for Master Roshi too. Don't have any issues with the actresses for Chichi or Bulma.

It's just...Goku...I don't think I've seen Piccolo yet.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

.......that is NOT Goku^^^

That's one random son of a bitch picked up off the street......


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2008)

oh man that terrible. 

they should just have named the movie DragonBall S whit new characters whit the DB like setting.


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> .......that is NOT Goku^^^
> 
> That's one random son of a bitch picked up off the street......



meh...if they died his hair totally black and the hair was a little longer....


could be passible but yes I agree...I dont like how Goku looks


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2008)

I still don't think DB should ever be live-action.


----------



## Koi (May 22, 2008)

Man.. Chow Yun Fat.. I like you a lot, but.. meh.  :\


----------



## fghj (May 22, 2008)

The actors look very unanimeish so far. How do they want to fit a 3 eyed mutant or a green arab monster into this? And why are the 2 leads played by the only non-asian actors?


----------



## Koi (May 22, 2008)

^Excellent question.


I think they should just give up now before they have to.


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2008)

james masters shoudl make a great piccolo but yeah goku...goku needs work or just a completley new actor


I wonder how the hell this kid got chosen


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2008)

fghj said:


> The actors look very unanimeish so far. How do they want to fit a 3 eyed mutant or a green arab monster into this? And why are the 2 leads played by the only non-asian actors?


names Yamcha,Rochi,Chichi are asian names Bulma *Brief* is not a asian name,Kakarot is saiyan and aliens hummanoid can be played by any one


if Tien/Tenchinhan is in the movie he will be asian to because his name is chinese well at least i saw a chinese actor in the credits whit that name on a old chinese movie,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2008)

fghj said:


> The actors look very unanimeish so far. How do they want to fit a 3 eyed mutant or a green arab monster into this? And why are the 2 leads played by the only non-asian actors?



Good question. Personally, I feel that Goku should be played by an Asian-American actor. I mean, it's kinda apparent in Hollywood, although it has been fading a bit. It's this whole thing with the messiah figure having to be white, even if the movie takes place in an otherwise culturally and ethnically different setting. It's quite a common trope. Although "Big Trouble in Little China", and Chris Farley's "Ninja" did a good job of lampooning that. 

For comparison, did you hear about the news of who they chose for the lead role in the 'Prince of Persia' live-action movie?


----------



## HumanWine (May 22, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 
This shit is no longer funny.

The Yamacha looks right but everyone else is meh. My main problem is Roshi and Failku. This is gonnabe just like that Monkey King movie. If Marsters looks horrible, Im given up on this film.


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2008)

I don't get there logic on making this movie, it almost seems like they want to piss fans off. I mean I can understand toneing stuff down like Gokus wild hair, and Bulmas crazy hair colors. But to not have Roshi be bald with any kind of beard, not even a 5 oClock shadow. Theres just no excuse for that.

I also heard that Gohans Dragonball is the 3 star ball instead of 4. Like WTF man. Oh and they couldn't have Goku wear a sleevless orange shirt, he has to wear something that I would see at Kohls.


----------



## konohakartel (May 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I don't get there logic on making this movie, it almost seems like they want to piss fans off. I mean I can understand toneing stuff down like Gokus wild hair, and Bulmas crazy hair colors. But to not have Roshi be bald with any kind of beard, not even a 5 oClock shadow. Theres just no excuse for that.
> 
> I also heard that Gohans Dragonball is the 3 star ball instead of 4. Like WTF man. Oh and they couldn't have Goku wear a sleevless orange shirt, he has to wear something that I would see at Kohls.



ive seen pictures and he does wear something resembling the orange and black clothes from Dragonball. Its a little more embellished and im not sure about the boots yet. As for his hair if you look closer you can see that it is slightly shaped like Gokus just at a dif angle and shortened. I am pissed about the Roshi thing tho. I am confident about King Piccolo since ive seen a regular guy do it spot on(minus the antennas) so a freakin hollywood budget movie with professional make up cant screw up too badly with it.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 23, 2008)

Chi Chi looks like a cock slut.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Chi Chi looks like a cock slut.



lol, you mean like this


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Chi Chi looks like a cock slut.



lol, she also looks so Party Teen. I really can't picture her being a bitchy, conseritive mom to Gohan.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> lol, she also looks so Party Teen. I really can't picture her being a bitchy, conseritive mom to Gohan.



she wasn't like that before gohan was born


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> she wasn't like that before gohan was born



Well she wasn't a conservitive mom but she was a bitch.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well she wasn't a conservitive mom but she was a bitch.



she won't be for long, not after Sean Connery has his way with her, lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2008)

i'm just hoping there's tits in the movie


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

lol @ "Goku's" hair.


----------



## nanni (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe you got this information from a Canadian site


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> she won't be for long, not after Sean Connery has his way with her, lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FgMLROTqJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Another new picture of Goku



Omg wtf! 

This movie is 100% fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2008)

Not even Christian Bale could save this movie now.

Wait, no, he could totally save it, what am I saying?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Another new picture of Goku



looks like he's about to seriously get down on some dick, no homo


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 23, 2008)

........this movie could be good...if you forget that it's supose to be Dragon ball.


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2008)

This movie looks like it'd be really campy.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> This movie looks like it'd be really campy.



more like crappy


----------



## kakoishii (May 23, 2008)

I don't even know what to say anymore. Why must they totally neglect the fact that there are however many volumes of manga that tell the story verbatim that they want to emulate on the screen? Why must they try so hard to leave as little as possible from the original story intact? Who the hell do they think they're marketing this movie to? Anyone who hasn't seen or doesn't like DB won't even give this movie the time a day, and those who do like DB are already completely disgusted with how unfaithful this movie is to the anime they loved so much, so who again is going to see this?


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I don't even know what to say anymore. Why must they totally neglect the fact that there are however many volumes of manga that tell the story verbatim that they want to emulate on the screen? Why must they try so hard to leave as little as possible from the original story intact? Who the hell do they think they're marketing this movie to? Anyone who hasn't seen or doesn't like DB won't even give this movie the time a day, and those who do like DB are already completely disgusted with how unfaithful this movie is to the anime they loved so much, so who again is going to see this?



Dumb shit people like the people who are making this movie.


----------



## Angelus (May 23, 2008)

oh Chow Yun-Fat, you where my hero back then, when I first saw Hard Boiled and now you're part of the epic fail that is this shitty DB movie...


----------



## konohakartel (May 23, 2008)

on a generous side i say this movie has 5% non-failure possibility.


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> more like crappy



campy and crappy, what a combination.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> campy and crappy, what a combination.



ain't it though


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Le Male said:


> ........this movie could be good...if you forget that it's supose to be Dragon ball.



If you enjoy movie like Street Fighter, Double Dragon, Mortal Combat, and D.O.A

Then DB will probably be one of the best movies ever.

If your tastes tend to lean more toward the GOOD side then I doubt anyone DBZ fan or not will like this.


----------



## son_michael (May 23, 2008)

Mk was a great movie and I actually liked DD...never saw doa but yes I can 100% agree street fighter was shit

anyway I suggest we give hollywood a chance before we pass judgement...Goku may be the only bad thing about the movie


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> If you enjoy movie like Street Fighter, Double Dragon, Mortal Combat, and D.O.A
> 
> Then DB will probably be one of the best movies ever.
> 
> If your tastes tend to lean more toward the GOOD side then I doubt anyone DBZ fan or not will like this.



oh god street fighter with van dame sucked ass


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Mk was a great movie and I actually liked DD...never saw doa but yes I can 100% agree street fighter was shit
> 
> anyway I suggest we give hollywood a chance before we pass judgement...*Goku may be the only bad thing about the movie*



But isn't that what matters most?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

I think I am gonna pound a few beers before seeing this


----------



## son_michael (May 24, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But isn't that what matters most?




well I dont know about you but for me Goku was not the sole reason I watched dragonball{although he was a big part} I greatly enjoyed the other characters as well


right now what im most worried about is the movie's plot and how far they are gonna deviate from the actual storyline



im praying movie Goku becomes a likeable character and as the same foolishness and child like innocence of the Goku we all know and love...even if he dosen't look like him at all


----------



## Superrazien (May 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well I dont know about you but for me Goku was not the sole reason I watched dragonball{although he was a big part} *I greatly enjoyed the other characters as well*
> 
> 
> right now what im most worried about is the movie's plot and how far they are gonna deviate from the actual storyline
> ...



Well I hope you didn't like Krillin much, because you wont be seeing him.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 24, 2008)

Justin Chatwin as Goku still fucking annoys me.


----------



## kakoishii (May 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well I hope you didn't like Krillin much, because you wont be seeing him.



and why again is krillin _not_ in this movie? I mean the guy was goku's best friend, hell he trained with him under master Roshi. Fine, shit all over the source material, merge characters into one, but leave out characters that weren't complete fodder. , the guy who said "hey let's make a live action DB movie" should be shot and killed right now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, why is Yamcha in the movie but not Krillin?


----------



## Perseverance (May 24, 2008)

NEW PICTURES RELEASED!

I don't know about you guys, but these pictures are kind of cool in my opinion. Maybe Dragonball might be better than we thought?

First picture looks really really good.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









^^LMAO @ Master Roshi!

Forgive me if these have been posted before.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> If you enjoy movie like Street Fighter, Double Dragon, Mortal Combat, and D.O.A
> 
> Then DB will probably be one of the best movies ever.
> 
> If your tastes tend to lean more toward the GOOD side then I doubt anyone DBZ fan or not will like this.



I didn't like Street fighter because i know the game, i know people thta like the film but they know nothing about the game.


----------



## Ziko (May 24, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I didn't like Street fighter because i know the game, i know people thta like the film but they know nothing about the game.



I've never heard the words "like", "film" and "street fighter" in the same sentence before :S

No but seriously..that movie sucked ass! I would hate it even if I didn't know what Street Fighter was!


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2008)

holy crap thats right!!! i totally forgot about krillin!!! damn....


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2008)

so wo give the licese Toie or Funimation(i dont think they have the power to do that)?

and Master Roshi don't have his glasses, is not bald or have facial hair.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait for this movie to come out so I can laugh out loud at it


----------



## son_michael (May 24, 2008)

the thing is there planning on making a trilogy....so they have to make the first movie really good or the other 2 will never see the light of day


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so wo give the licese Toie or Funimation(i dont think they have the power to do that)?
> 
> and Master Roshi don't have his glasses, is not bald or have facial hair.



I think the owner of the licence is the publisher of the manga dragon ball in Japan ( i think it's shueisha). Funimation is the licencer of the anime in the US and other english speaker country (exept UK), the european licencer is AB distribution (and maybe Toei animation europe).


----------



## T4R0K (May 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> the thing is there planning on making a trilogy....so they have to make the first movie really good or the other 2 will never see the light of day



Now we know why we MUST boycott the 1st movie !!!

Unless they find a cast that makes sense and that they do the Freezer arc for the second movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2008)

the only one i like so far are Chichi,Bulma and maybe Yamcha.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't wait for this movie to come out so I can laugh out loud at it



I think myself and a few buddies from work are gonna pull a mst3k  on this movie


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> If you enjoy movie like Street Fighter, Double Dragon, *Mortal Combat*, and D.O.A
> 
> Then DB will probably be one of the best movies ever.
> 
> If your tastes tend to lean more toward the GOOD side then I doubt anyone DBZ fan or not will like this.



Dont put Mortal Kombat in that list together with those crappy movies, the first Mortal Kombat movie is great, probably the best movie based in a game ever!


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2008)

yea MK was good... now super mario bros.....


----------



## Sean Connery (May 24, 2008)

never bash the first MK film


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2008)

the first MK was  really good


----------



## Superrazien (May 25, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Dont put Mortal Kombat in that list together with those crappy movies, the first Mortal Kombat movie is great, probably the best movie based in a game ever!



Na MK wasn't that great and seemed kind of campy like those others., I think Tomb Raider was better. At the very least we had sexy Angelina.


----------



## Noah (May 25, 2008)

Mortal Kombat. Paul W.S. Ander's shining achievement in filmmaking.
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation however....that movie is pure hilarity.

But Tomb Raider....trying to tell me that it is better than the first MK is like trying to put a nutty turd in a wrapper and convince me that it's a Snickers.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> Mortal Kombat. Paul W.S. Ander's shining achievement in filmmaking.
> Mortal Kombat: Annihilation however....that movie is pure hilarity.
> 
> But Tomb Raider....trying to tell me that it is better than the first MK is like trying to put a nutty turd in a wrapper and convince me that it's a Snickers.



lol tomb raider sucked ass


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 25, 2008)

Don't foret Hokuto no Ken. You know that the chinese made a dragon ball movie ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I didn't like Street fighter because i know the game, i know people thta like the film but they know nothing about the game.



Everyone I knew thought the movie sucked, despite not knowing SF's actual storyline. I hate them for what the did to Ken and Ryu! Also like the U.S. cartoon, they made Guile the main character, just because he represents a gung-ho American...my country sometimes....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Na MK wasn't that great and seemed kind of campy like those others., I think Tomb Raider was better. At the very least we had sexy Angelina.



I like the first Tomb Raider too, Silent Hill is also great and i have somekind of sympathy for the first Resident Evil movie, but overall i still think MK to be the better one, although these three, MK, TR and SH, compete for the place of best movie based on a videogame!

strangely enough all sequels suck:
Tomb Raider 2: makes no sense and seems rushed
Resident Evil 2 and 3: WTF?
Mortal Kombat 2: why god? why?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 25, 2008)

> You know that the chinese made a dragon ball movie ?


That film was hilarious. Especially that part where Master Roshi asked to see Bulma' tits for the Dragon Ball. Oolong was enjoyed his time as Bulma.

That film at least, followed the storyline to a degree and didn't have Goku going to high school. 

And first MK was OSM![/childhood] 
Johnny Cage busting Goro' nuts = made of much win.


----------



## T4R0K (May 25, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Don't forget Hokuto no Ken.



OMG... I've seen that piece of shit live action on german TV some years ago... The SFX for the body explosion was LOL ! And I can't talk about the storyline, I was too busy laughing to concentrate !


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> That film was hilarious. Especially that part where Master Roshi asked to see Bulma' tits for the Dragon Ball. Oolong was enjoyed his time as Bulma.
> 
> That film at least, followed the storyline to a degree and didn't have Goku going to high school.
> 
> ...



the Johnny Cage scene was good


----------



## Cair (May 25, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> He's just missing the antennas.
> Someone add them



That's it? 


Eh, oh well. I'll see it for the lulz.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> the Johnny Cage scene was good



"*those where 500 dollar sunglasses asshole*" 

that scene will forever be in my heart johnny cage was win in the movie


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Mortal Kombat 2 was such shit, I remember my friend loved the movie simply because of that mud wrestling scene. The first one was good, atleast the Subzero and Scorpion fights were decent.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 25, 2008)

This the french cover of the chinese dragon ball


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

I knew they would make one.
I won't end up watching it. Death Note live action was my one and only fav live action anime movie.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2008)

Ten bucks says you will
Twenty bucks says you'll post your review about how much it sucks
Thirty bucks says you'll like it regardless


----------



## Ƶero (May 25, 2008)

Well one of the first things i ever watched was dragonball..Lol i was one of the obsessive DBZ fan Boys

Still am kinda.. Anyway im optimistic and ill give it a chance..i realise its an ADAPTION therefore changes dont bother me much..heck anything dragonball has my support.

What im truly anticipating is a Live action DBZ...now that will be the 
OTT CGI PARTY..AS long as it makes me like a kid watching DBZ again i couldnt care less about the appearance as long as the acting is right.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

Le Male said:


> This the french cover of the chinese dragon ball



i think goku here looked more fail


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i think goku here looked more fail



oh good lord man


----------



## son_michael (May 25, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Well one of the first things i ever watched was dragonball..Lol i was one of the obsessive DBZ fan Boys
> 
> Still am kinda.. Anyway im optimistic and ill give it a chance..i realise its an ADAPTION therefore changes dont bother me much..heck anything dragonball has my support.
> 
> ...




there planning on making 2 sequels so if this first movie does well you probably will get your dbz live action movie


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

I think one is bad enough


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I think one is bad enough



Thats what everyone said about Batman yet they went on making them


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats what everyone said about Batman yet they went on making them



I know, and I puked everytime


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> oh good lord man



not that both are win dont get me wrong, but come on man  

goku with fluffy hair < gelled goku


----------



## Ƶero (May 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> not that both are win dont get me wrong, but come on man
> 
> goku with fluffy hair < gelled goku



QFT

GEL FTFW


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Ten bucks says you will
> Twenty bucks says you'll post your review about how much it sucks
> Thirty bucks says you'll like it regardless



You're gonna owe alot of money.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're gonna owe alot of money.



40 bucks + my DB box set episodes 1-13 says it's gonna be the other way around.


----------



## limatt (May 26, 2008)

their going to ruin the greatest anime of all time why can't they just leave it alone


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

I,ll be sure to bring some beer when I go see this movie

I'm going to need to be either drunk or wasted when I see this film or both 

Or tired


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I,ll be sure to bring some beer when I go see this movie
> 
> I'm going to need to be either drunk or wasted when I see this film or both
> 
> Or tired



well let's drink til we can't fell felling anymore


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 28, 2008)

I think, Holywood don't take Dragon ball seriously...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2008)

I'm stoked to see the special effects in the movie... Maybe that can save it, although if Bale can't do it, I doubt anything can.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2008)

I have a feeling this movie is going to suck beyond normal suckage. And this is coming from a guy who plans on getting a DBZ tattoo. I just don't see how this can be a good movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I think, Holywood don't take Dragon ball seriously...


not only that they rape child hood memories

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w2KzfkBkZw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

oh the memories


----------



## Catterix (May 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> not only that they rape child hood memories
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w2KzfkBkZw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> oh the memories



That isn't Dragonball Z though.

That's Saban/FUNimation's "Let's make this anime a rock and grunge series coz that'll be too cool for school with the kids".

Dragonball/Z was a gag series that had a great air of wonderment and fantasy. It was a story about adventure, fun. You fight the villain so then you can go home and have a naked bath with your 9 year old son. FUNimation made it into a techno-rock series about "Hard core" bad boys who make puns whilst battling unmoral badass villains, involving lots of blood and violence in this super hardcore cartoon.

Not hating the dub mind. I actually quite like it  

But it makes me worried about which motive the film makers are going for? The story about the boy in the middle of a wonderful fantasy world full of cruel villains and fart jokes (When applicable), or the story about the awesome teenager who everyone wishes they was who can get the girl and save the world whilst remaining cool throughout?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That isn't Dragonball Z though.
> 
> That's Saban/FUNimation's "Let's make this anime a rock and grunge series coz that'll be too cool for school with the kids".
> 
> ...




Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but are you suggesting that DBZ became _more_ violent and _less_ comicalwhen it was dubbed to English? That makes zero sense to me.


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but are you suggesting that DBZ became _more_ violent and _less_ comicalwhen it was dubbed to English? That makes zero sense to me.



well deffinetley less comical but also deffinetley LESS violent. The original dbz is completley different then the original ocean dub eps


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well deffinetley less comical but also deffinetley LESS violent. The original dbz is completley different then the original ocean dub eps



Clearly they were less violent, but it seemed to me like they were equally comical to me. Now Dragonball, I can see. It seemed like they tryed to make it more......serious to fit DBZ. But DBZ it's self? Didn't see much a difference.


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2008)

So what do you guys think could actually save this movie?


I say it'd be really super cereal if they just scrapped it right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So what do you guys think could actually save this movie?
> 
> 
> I say it'd be really super cereal if they just scrapped it right now.



Agreed. This whole thing has dynamic failure written all over it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That isn't Dragonball Z though.
> 
> That's Saban/FUNimation's "Let's make this anime a rock and grunge series coz that'll be too cool for school with the kids".


are you talking about the first dub ever the one whit the sucky voices,  vegeta mentioned that goku father was a scientis and tien mentioned that his arm was gonna grow back  because that sucked. until Funi took over in the later part of namek.


----------



## Noah (May 30, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That isn't Dragonball Z though.
> 
> That's Saban/FUNimation's "Let's make this anime a rock and grunge series coz that'll be too cool for school with the kids".



Any one who doesn't like Rock The Dragon just don't know from fun.

And I just have to mention how hilarious it is that SSJ Vegeta and Trunks are shown in the last few seconds of that opening. I remember when I first started to watch it, I expected Vegeta to go SSJ and for Trunks to appear in the next episode, every episode. Silly me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 30, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So what do you guys think could actually save this movie?
> 
> 
> I say it'd be really super cereal if they just scrapped it right now.



I didn't and still don't think DB was meant to be in live-action, so I think this movie will fail regardless of what they do. Wit that said,  the very least they could do is change the actor for Goku.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

This movie is gonna suck beyond all recognition...

This will actually make cloverfield look GOOD.


----------



## Si Style (May 30, 2008)

Can I ask how all of you can judge this film based on practically nothing?

We havn't seen;
- any special effects footage
- any fight scenes
- A good shot of Goku in his proper Gi
- A good shot of Piccolo
- a trailer

Infact we've seen about 7 official FILM screens or promotional shots and yet you're all convinced this will fail.



"Shion" said:


> This will actually make cloverfield look GOOD.



I can't even begin to comment on this. Do you just hate film? Or do you just enjoy complaining about anything?


----------



## Superrazien (May 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This movie is gonna suck beyond all recognition...
> 
> *This will actually make cloverfield look GOOD*.



Ouch, I dont think the film will be that bad.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This movie is gonna suck beyond all recognition...
> 
> This will actually make cloverfield look GOOD.



Cloverfield >>> You.


----------



## Zeroo (May 30, 2008)

If this movie does turn out to be 'alright' or even 'good' you all will end up looking like uh what's that word..oh yeah ...DUMBASSES!...sheez people give 'em a break...judging a movie by onset pics is like judging the taste of a cake by tasting the egg that will go in it...hope that made sense...
...of course this movie won't be completely faithful to the DB series cuz then they would have to go all out fantasy and japanese fantasy stories don't seem do too well on the big screen (i.e. the recent Forbidden Kingdom)...from what i can see they tryin to keep it as real as possible and that could be a good thing....
just wait and see...at least until a trailer comes out...


----------



## T4R0K (May 30, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Can I ask how all of you can judge this film based on practically nothing?
> 
> We havn't seen;
> - any special effects footage
> ...



Well, look, if we think it will fail and keep that in mind, and that the movie actually is good, it's be a good surprise. And if it sucked, then we wouldn't have been disappointed since we expected failure. It's a win/win situation !

... kinda....


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

as for the Gi comment i seen a pic of him in it. Its basically the same from what i saw except for some "Dragonish" thing on the shoulder..its one of those skinny ones you find on a lot of asian things. havent seen the boots yet tho


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 31, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That isn't Dragonball Z though.
> 
> That's Saban/FUNimation's "Let's make this anime a rock and grunge series coz that'll be too cool for school with the kids".
> 
> ...



I agree, i see few amercan episodes of Dragon ball Z, even if the pics are the same (exept the edit), everything is different because of the soundtrack, that's what i feel, i prefer the orginal sound track. You know i fear and adaptation of Dragon ball by hollywood because of this difference but hen i see the firstes picture of the movie, i fear more.

for me dragon ball and Dragon ball Z, it's that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwI8Poo7ToQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rtQbpwmG8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2008)

*Belch* Excuse me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Can I ask how all of you can judge this film based on practically nothing?
> 
> We havn't seen;
> - any special effects footage
> ...





Scar_x said:


> If this movie does turn out to be 'alright' or even 'good' you all will end up looking like uh what's that word..oh yeah ...DUMBASSES!...sheez people give 'em a break...judging a movie by onset pics is like judging the taste of a cake by tasting the egg that will go in it...hope that made sense...
> ...of course this movie won't be completely faithful to the DB series cuz then they would have to go all out fantasy and japanese fantasy stories don't seem do too well on the big screen (i.e. the recent Forbidden Kingdom)...from what i can see they tryin to keep it as real as possible and that could be a good thing....
> just wait and see...at least until a trailer comes out...




THEY. HAVE. RELEASED. THE. PLOT. AS. WELL. AS. SHOTS. OF. ALL. CHARACTERS. EXCEPT. PICCOLO!

And being wary of the actors is a valid reason as well. The actor for Goku well, he just doesn't look the part.

If you've kept up, you'd already know what the movie is basically going to be about, and it's waaaay different from Dragonball. Probably even so much so that the movie is Dragonball in name only, the movie characters the same. I mean, they've taken so many liberties with it that they might as well have just made an original movie. It just seems the Dragonball name is there for popularity.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 31, 2008)

Live action Hokuto no ken movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llNJJ-zbin8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 31, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Live action Hokuto no ken movie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llNJJ-zbin8[/YOUTUBE]



OMFG His head.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2008)

well the movie most likely be as corny as the teenage mutant ninja turtles movies.




Catterix said:


> That isn't Dragonball Z though.


you are not very bright are you?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 4, 2008)

More scans on the site.

Definately looks like the production have put their own twist on the characters.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 4, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> If this movie does turn out to be 'alright' or even 'good' you all will end up looking like uh what's that word..oh yeah ...DUMBASSES!



Well it's a good thing that it's gonna suck then.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 4, 2008)

phail on a epic scale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to wait until we have a video or a gif of Goku shooting a Kamehameha before calling it fail. 

Otherwise he might instant transmission my ass into the sun!


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 5, 2008)

I've read the plot synopsis... seen the cast listings... saw the movie poster...

I don't care if this thing has a 2 billion dollar special effects budget and a Pulitzer Prize winning author writing the screenplay, this thing has "Fail" written all over it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

What if they bring in Dustin Hoffman to play Roshi instead?


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 5, 2008)

Then I might have to reconsider my verdict.


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2008)

So no more new images yet?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2008)

no Jutsu said:


> I've read the plot synopsis... seen the cast listings... saw the movie poster...
> 
> I don't care if this thing has a 2 billion dollar special effects budget and a Pulitzer Prize winning author writing the screenplay, this thing has "Fail" written all over it.



So basically you're biased and determined to hate it regardless of what it is like most of the people here...sorry I thought we were adult enough to accept when something was good even if it was, maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So basically you're biased and determined to hate it regardless of what it is like most of the people here...sorry I thought we were adult enough to accept when something was good even if it was, maybe I was wrong.



Everyone is biased one way or another. Don't make blanket generalizations. With Speed Racer being a box-office bomb despite being written and directed by prominent figures such as the Wachowski Bros., doubt is naturally going to occur regarding this movie's success regardless of what staff it has. What's more is that many people already know the story, and most of the info regarding the actors have been released and what roles they will play is reason enough to form an opinion on the movie and decide whether it's worth seeing or not.


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So basically you're biased and determined to hate it regardless of what it is like most of the people here...sorry I thought we were adult enough to accept when something was good even if it was, maybe I was wrong.



I wouldn't call myself "determined to hate it" I'm just saying I know a bad idea when I see it. I know that crap is going to taste bad without actually eating it.

Who knows? Maybe this movie will be good?





...but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## HumanWine (Jun 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if they bring in Dustin Hoffman to play Roshi instead?





no Jutsu said:


> Then I might have to reconsider my verdict.



quoted for the truth


----------



## Truekakarot (Jun 6, 2008)

An DB live action is a cool idea, but sadly I don't think the movie is going to turn out that good from what I've read and seen so far.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 6, 2008)

I still smell a epic phail


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2008)

Time for you change you pants then.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm getting more used to Goku, but still not convinced


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> I'm getting more used to Goku, but still not convinced



exactly, I can never get over Vegeta though


----------



## son_michael (Jun 7, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> exactly, I can never get over Vegeta though



 vegeta's not in the movie


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 8, 2008)

This movie is gonna be terrible


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm I think if they were going to make a live-action remake, it should have been when Goku was still a little kid.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> vegeta's not in the movie



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2008)

vegeta's going to be in the next movie


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

If popular demand calls for one that is


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> If popular demand calls for one that is



they already have 2 more movies planned,picollo's actor is signed to do 2 more movies


----------



## Broleta (Jun 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> they already have 2 more movies planned



Yes but they won't go through with the 2nd if the 1st one flops badly.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2008)

I fap everytime I enter this thread


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yes but they won't go through with the 2nd if the 1st one flops badly.



this might be a stupid question but in such a situation would the actors signed to do the movie still get paid?


kinda like how Goldberg kept getting paid by Time Warner even though WCW went out of buisness


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 8, 2008)

The movie is going to be ass it never should have been written in the first place.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> they already have 2 more movies planned,picollo's actor is signed to do 2 more movies



hopefully theyll bring in a more buff guy to play Goku. Piccolo is the only one who really doesnt noticeably change


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> hopefully theyll bring in a more buff guy to play Goku. Piccolo is the only one who really doesnt noticeably change



he could always pull a tobi maguire


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 8, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I fap everytime I enter this thread



you have issues my friend


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok my friends, here is the rumored Dragonball Scripit. I sure hope its not real, but it seems like sounds like it is.



For the Lazy, yes they messed up Goku's character, he plays card games, and is way to into girls, and hes a school nerd.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds like a fake to me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 8, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> sounds like a fake to me



It could be. Regardless, it sounds absolutely terrible.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 8, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ok my friends, here is the rumored Dragonball Scripit. I sure hope its not real, but it seems like sounds like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Lazy, yes they messed up Goku's character, he plays card games, and is way to into girls, and hes a school nerd.



Wow... I really do hope it's fake... It's so bad.

But it just seems too long and elaborate of a prank to be fake...

That must be one sad person to write all that...

Oh, the script is actually titled "Dragonball Z" which  takes awya the chances of it being real. Unless it's like a first draft or something. But this script is hilariously bad...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 8, 2008)

I knows it's fake, plus I am gonna use it for toilet paper


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ok my friends, here is the rumored Dragonball Scripit. I sure hope its not real, but it seems like sounds like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Lazy, yes they messed up Goku's character, he plays card games, and is way to into girls, and hes a school nerd.



I just read like 6 Paragraphs and I can tell that it is not a proffesional script....or do hollywood script writers usually write wap!paf!oop!aff!pow!boof!




its deffinetley fake but someone put alot of work into it


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 8, 2008)

the only thing that fake script is good for is wiping my butt after taking a huge dump


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 8, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> the only thing that fake script is good for is wiping my butt after taking a huge dump



constipated much??


----------



## Noah (Jun 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I just read like 6 Paragraphs and I can tell that it is not a proffesional script....or do hollywood script writers usually write wap!paf!oop!aff!pow!boof!



Yeah, sometimes we do. It's not the descriptive sound effects that makes it blatantly fake. Stuff like that is included (and often encouraged) in scripts a lot. You are right though, it definitely took less than a whole page.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> FADE IN:
> 
> EXT. MOUNT PAOZU - MORNING
> 
> ...


.




No script writer in their right mind would ever do something like that. Capitalizing descriptions is right, but "HAIR'D"? Wow.

A grammatical or spelling error can be the difference between a script being read and fresh new toilet paper. Granted, some retard financed this movie, so  maybe it's not impossible that someone looked over that. But still...stuff like that never happens.

I will give this guy credit for using Final Draft well enough to format a script correctly though.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I just read like 6 Paragraphs and I can tell that it is not a proffesional script....or do hollywood script writers usually write wap!paf!oop!aff!pow!boof!



Yeah, film scripts usually do that. It's a way of adding character and setting a dynamic that can't be said otherwise, by having "Wap! Paf! oop! Aff! Pow! Boof!" it kind of sets the scene of this being a light hearted fight, the fights aren't hard hitting and emotional, they're just a crazy set of exposition exchanges.

It's like later on in the script, the directions say; "The wind is whipping their hair like crazy!" Though I usually wouldn't write it exactly like that, it sets a precedent for how the scene would look and the intensity of it.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jun 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So basically you're biased and determined to hate it regardless of what it is like most of the people here...sorry I thought we were adult enough to accept when something was good even if it was, maybe I was wrong.



What kind of crack have you been smoking?  The movie looks freaking terrible so far, the casting is wtf horrible and it looks so gimmiky and cheezy.  This is fail of epic proportions.


----------



## Penance (Jun 9, 2008)

Still...I have to watch it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> constipated much??


That would mean he couldn't shit at all. Then what would he need the script for?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

We all know who needs to show up in this movie...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

All the people who say it is stupid and is going to fail will more than likely check it out.  

That is simply the nature of the beast.  I mean how long have people been praying for this LAM and when you get it you are upset at the choices.

I have to ask what actors/actresses would you want to be in it?  What storyline would you do?  How would you have handled the hair etc?  

These are the questions that the director had to answer. And if people didn't know real world physics are way different than anime physic.  

Also teh person that brought up speed racer flopping; When did that show originally air in America.  All the peopel I know that remember speed racer are in their late 40's.  Dragonball, while old, is still relatively new.

Also the studio cannot just gear towards the anime crowd because they also have to make it appealing to the larger crowd, and admit it or not DBZ is not necessarily something that appeals to the public at large in and of itself.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> All the people who say it is stupid and is going to fail will more than likely check it out.



I will, but only so that I can go at it MST3K-style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

I never said I wouldn't watch it. I will totally watch it. Just to watch, in terror, the raping of my teenage wonderment.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 9, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I will, but only so that I can go at it MST3K-style.



I'll second that one


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> All the people who say it is stupid and is going to fail will more than likely check it out.



I'm one of the many who say it is stupid, and I'm definitely not wasting money on watching it.



> That is simply the nature of the beast.  I mean how long have people been praying for this LAM and when you get it you are upset at the choices.



I myself don't like the idea of a live-action DB movie, but for those that did, I'm sure they had a thing called "standards". I mean, DoA and SF were a crap live-action movies, but live-action movies nonetheless, that doesn't mean they people be satisfied with just that fact.



> I have to ask what actors/actresses would you want to be in it?  What storyline would you do?  How would you have handled the hair etc?



I wouldn't have made it live-action. Period.



> These are the questions that the director had to answer. And if people didn't know real world physics are way different than anime physic.



No kidding? 



> Also teh person that brought up speed racer flopping; When did that show originally air in America.  All the peopel I know that remember speed racer are in their late 40's.  Dragonball, while old, is still relatively new.



People in their mid-20s, 30s, and 40s are familiar with Speed Racer. It's an iconic anime series. The fact that Speed Racer had existed for so long should be an advantage in that it had more time to gain notoriety, and appeal to a wider range of people. Almost anyone born in the 80s or earlier should know at least a little about Speed Racer.  



> Also the studio cannot just gear towards the anime crowd because they also have to make it appealing to the larger crowd, and admit it or not DBZ is not necessarily something that appeals to the public at large in and of itself.



If they cannot/will not gear towards the anime crowd, then they shouldn't have bothered to make the movie in the first place. It's the anime crowd that would've been their almost guaranteed audience, it'd be the anime crowd that 'd go to the theaters to watch the movie, and pay for whatever promotional merchandise is associated with it. DBZ is popular, but I wouldn't say it appeals to the mainstream audience to such a degree that the anime/manga audience would be a secondary concern.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the belief that certain things are are not meant for certain mediums. I agree that animes/ video games should not be made into LAM.

With that said I would have to disagree that Speed Racer is as popular as you say.  Most of my co-workers and 30-40 and they had no interest in speed racer.  Most said if it would have out earlier then they would have checked it out.  People in my group 20-30 said that the didn't care because speed racer is nothing but a fleeting memory to us.  I honestly did not see the point of making a LAM of a 20+ year old franchise that is not fresh in people's mind.  It is more of a cult favorite than a iconic fave like DBZ

You may say "No Kidding" to the physics question, but half of the people here are talking about trivial things such as the look of a character.

Also yes to some extent the Studio has to gear towards the Anime fans, but there job is to get the outsiders, and kids to see it.  We are guaranteed money.  they have to make it so that peopel besides use get it.  Kids probable have played that games and seen the show, which by the way still comes on, and make their parents take them.  Remember how much you were psyched for the street fighter movie as a kid, it sucked but dam it was street fighter.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have the belief that certain things are are not meant for certain mediums. I agree that animes/ video games should not be made into LAM.



Monster
GITS
MGS

EDIT:  thought of more

Golden Boy
GTO (I personally thought the LA version was better than the anime)
Blue Sub No.06


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Monster
> GITS
> MGS
> 
> ...



Those movies where made into live action movies

Also you ar egoing to have to unabreviate the GITS and MGS because if those are Ghost in the Shell and Metal Gear Solid I will need a link to said movies


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Those movies where made into live action movies
> 
> Also you ar egoing to have to unabreviate the GITS and MGS because if those are Ghost in the Shell and Metal Gear Solid I will need a link to said movies



I know, I'm just saying they worked.

As for GITS and MGS, no, there aren't movies, I'm just saying that, once again, they can work.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL.  Don't use sound reasoning to break down my arguements 

The main reason those could work is because the visuals are not that far outside the realm of reality.  You could easily get the guy that made the Bourne series, and have him go MGS, or GitS


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have to ask what actors/actresses would you want to be in it?



Dustin Hoffman as Roshi would be a nice start 

Other than that I would like this movie to be something other than a cliched piece of adapted crap.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I never said I wouldn't watch it. I will totally watch it. Just to watch, in terror, the raping of my teenage wonderment.



QFT It's like a train wreck.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 9, 2008)

and it will be a train wreck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd say it'd be more like one of those oil tanker catastrophes. Complete with oil-covered ducks, dead babies, and the rotting carcasses of a half billion Internet nerds.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd say it'd be more like one of those oil tanker catastrophes. Complete with oil-covered ducks, dead babies, and the rotting carcasses of a half billion Internet nerds.



Will Hollywood celebrities be there at ground zero, telling you to donate to save the poor, poor writers who are trapped under their own inadequacy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

Nah, we'll have another race to fix it. Race for the Dragon Balls, wish everyone back to life!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd say it'd be more like one of those oil tanker catastrophes. Complete with oil-covered ducks, dead babies, and the rotting carcasses of a half billion Internet nerds.



that or George W Bush


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah dont expect much from this movie
its so far off cannon its not even funny
._.
Goku is a highschool kid that gets picked on 
Chichi is just some girl that likes goku 
Bulma pretty much seems the same 
Yamcha looks like deuch 
Roshi doenst look anything like his comic counter part

the story is roughly nerd gets picked on untill he meets up with bulma then gets trained by roshi finds out hes a alien then fights piccilo at the end who reveas goku's desteny was to work along side of him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Heh, highschool kid that gets picked on.


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Ah dont expect much from this movie
> its so far off cannon its not even funny
> ._.
> Goku is a highschool kid that gets picked on
> ...





Complete with shitty acting from unknown actors and horrible graphics?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2008)

just to let everybody know, that script was confirmed a fake


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks so awkward...


----------



## son_michael (Jun 20, 2008)

I saw a good picture on youtube,in the picture justin chatwin actually looked good as goku

ill see if I can get everyone a link




*edit:* alright I found the pic Youtube


the pic is at 7:32 in the vid, personally I think he looks ALOT better than the picture where he holds the dragonball...at elast IMO this pic make shim look BEARABLE as goku where as before I totally didn't like what I saw


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2008)

Sean Connery lol b& finally....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

This movie is going to be so epic. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2008)

WTF, what happened while I was gone?  Went from fail to epic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Epic fail, that is.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2008)

Le Male said:


> .....



lol, wtf!?


----------



## Ziko (Jun 20, 2008)

Why... IN GODS HOLY NAME is the dragonball flying like that!
Its just a stupid ball that summons a dragon when all 7 are collected..not some damn power source!


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha, what the hell is he looking at?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

He's looking at Bulma's boobies.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 21, 2008)

well I know its gonna more than likely suck, but I was thinking, they are planning on 3 of these things right? So what stories are they gonna do? Obviously Piccolo is this one's villain, so at the end of this is Piccolo Junior gonna come? I mean the way I see it could go like this.
End of Dragoball - Piccolo spits out Piccolo jr. setting up sequel
2nd one - Just skip to where Piccolo jr is already grown up, and have tourny about halfway through movie. At the end have Raditz come, and Goku + Piccolo take him down although we all know Goku dies.
3rd one - Pretty much Nappa and Vegeta, leave it open for more like saying something at the end of "well there are dragonballs on Namek".

Overall I think its going to be horrible, heck I could be totally wrong on everything I have said, but I sorta hope it goes like this really.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

I would think the 3rd 1 would be about Namek and freeza{it would make sense since then they can go with the super sayain hair that most likely every dbz fan will want to see}



btw did anybody check my youtube link on previous page?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 21, 2008)

Well theres a first draft of the script out on the net
for any one wanting to read it lol
I'll look for a link if it hasnt already been posted


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I would think the 3rd 1 would be about Namek and freeza{it would make sense since then they can go with the super sayain hair that most likely every dbz fan will want to see}
> 
> 
> 
> btw did anybody check my youtube link on previous page?



thats true, but they would have to fit a hell of alot in the first two movies.


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

Gene said:


> Damn. Was hoping they forgot about it.



Yeah man, me too.

This has been around for what? 4-5 years now..


Hopeless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well I know its gonna more than likely suck, but I was thinking, they are planning on 3 of these things right? So what stories are they gonna do? Obviously Piccolo is this one's villain, so at the end of this is Piccolo Junior gonna come? I mean the way I see it could go like this.
> End of Dragoball - Piccolo spits out Piccolo jr. setting up sequel
> 2nd one - Just skip to where Piccolo jr is already grown up, and have tourny about halfway through movie. At the end have Raditz come, and Goku + Piccolo take him down although we all know Goku dies.
> 3rd one - Pretty much Nappa and Vegeta, leave it open for more like saying something at the end of "well there are dragonballs on Namek".
> ...


A decent movie timeline, I'd say. I could see it working. Too bad this movie will fail so bad, there will never be a sequel. :amazed


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

That image , already shows they have no idea what they are doing.

We, members of this forum.. Could do a better job than whoever the director of this is.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 24, 2008)

here are a couple of short videos (20 secs) caught on cell phone while shooting...very hard to make out anything cept two females fighting ..one of them seems to be Chi-Chi while the other is said to be Mai (Piccolo's henchman) ...this fight apparently takes place in the tournament...
_SOURCE_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8cigTSiR-g&e[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x2kiOrqOCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 26, 2008)

ha one bitch just got beat down


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is the official movie poster 


Other than Bulma looking fucking sexy, nothing about it is really good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

Must-see movie of a lifetime!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2008)

lol chatwin looks like a monkey in that poster


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

this movie :rofl :rofl


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Well theres a first draft of the script out on the net
> for any one wanting to read it lol
> I'll look for a link if it hasnt already been posted



This it?




*Spoiler*: _ending spoilers_ 



The ending is corny, by the way.

They (Goku and Chi-Chi) fucking kiss and ride off into the sunset. Can't get lamer then that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

son_michael said:


> lol chatwin looks like a monkey in that poster


I believe that is what they want for a guy who plays Goku.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> This it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That script has been proven false.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 26, 2008)

at least they used the 4 star ball in the poster....


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 26, 2008)

It's going to suck. I know it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 26, 2008)

o god...the poster...I like Bulma though haha. anyway man I'm just hoping it doesnt suck too bad..but its not looking good


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2008)

Well...at least the girls are hot.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 26, 2008)

Hahahahaha, oh man. This movie is a _must-see_. It's going to be epic levels of horrendous fail never seen before.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL A LIVE DBZ?
Hm...Imagine....Adam Sandler as Goku flying around with his stupid looking wig.
[SIZE=-1]Verne Troyer as Gohan 
lol I am going to stop now
[/SIZE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't believe they would even produce this crap.


----------



## Mori (Jun 28, 2008)

I almost sorry for this movie. Wonder how many people will actually go see it.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 28, 2008)

Mori said:


> I almost sorry for this movie. Wonder how many people will actually go see it.



I will


im a dbz fan for life


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.


----------



## Mori (Jun 28, 2008)

^lol! Reminds me of those random monsters from the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.



son_michael said:


> I will
> 
> 
> im a dbz fan for life



I am too, but I'm still having doubts about this movie.

Well, tell us how it goes when you do see it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

I am certainly going to watch this but mainly for nostalgic reasons


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.



WTF!!!!!!! Thats so dam stupid.


----------



## HumanWine (Jun 28, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.


plz tell me thats a lie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2008)

At first i was like this



But then 



I loled.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

Movie is gonna fail feel sorry for DBZ


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.





Looks like a fucking power ranger monster!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 28, 2008)

wow I am going to see it, I have to I love DBZ, but it might be painful


----------



## Wasabi! (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG

Instant fail >__>


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2008)

New chi chi vs mai video


not bad...preety realistic for ch chi to fight mai at that speed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet all of the fights will be normal speed, with some FX speed bursts here and there for "effect". Maybe a yellow ball of energy here and there, superimposed onto the film.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet all of the fights will be normal speed, with some FX speed bursts here and there for "effect". Maybe a yellow ball of energy here and there, superimposed onto the film.



not Goku vs Piccolo i betcha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

It might look like Smith vs Neo, but with less speed and more yellow ki blasts super imposed onto the film. 70s style.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

I just have a really bad feeling about this movie.
To essentially strip down Toriyama's work just because isn't realistic would be a crime. That said, the director seems to have a less than stellar track record. (I thought The One was terrible.)
I'll take monkey boys any day. They were the heart of the work.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.



PUTTIES?!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Hey, check out one of piccolo's demons.




Great, Hollywood has essentially killed my childhood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Piccolo's demons are supposed to be cool.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 2, 2008)

^yea they are...but they wont be..


----------



## LuCas (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow this movie is gonna be weird... lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

It's going to have some killer special effects though!  Think 90s Power Rangers FX, then multiply that by 100, but divide it by 200.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

What a waste of time to produce this crap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Not really. It will make the top #1 spot on the worst films of all time list, guaranteed. Quite an accomplishment in cinema, I say.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 2, 2008)

It's crazy how it's finally happening now after it was rumored for YEARS.

Now it finally happens after people don't care as much anymore.

I won't be seeing it and if I do, it will be for the lulz. :S I don't think I'd be able to take it seriously at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, how many of us can truthfully say we won't watch this movie?


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ Not watching it. Not even gonna rent it, I'll probably loose half my brain cells by just picking up the case.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Not really. It will make the top #1 spot on the worst films of all time list, guaranteed. Quite an accomplishment in cinema, I say.



It will be so bad, not even the worst films list would wanna take it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

I dare you not to watch it.

I bet you my DS agaisnt your *insert equal or greater value item of yours* that you at least watch it if you get the chance to watch it for free, on TV, the Internet, or looking over a fence at a drive in.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll probably look at it for a couple of minutes when it airs on TV, but I won't watch the whole thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Back it up.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't need to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

That's just as good as admitting you will watch it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Fine then I'll back it up. 


I won't be watching it because of this ugly thing:


Nuff said.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

My God the movie is going to suck big time, this is going to be worst than DBGT


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 2, 2008)

^it just might....heck it really will


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> My God the movie is going to suck big time, this is going to be worst than DBGT



My god, could such a feat be possible?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Fine then I'll back it up.
> 
> 
> I won't be watching it because of this ugly thing:
> ...



Tears are coming to my eyes and they're not tears of joy WTF, is it possible that it will be worse than I thought?


----------



## GsG (Jul 2, 2008)

Behold, for I shall sacrifice myself and actually pay money to purchase a ticket to see this movie myself so that others won't have to.  If I don't post again after it's debut, then that means I wasn't able to survive.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

GsG said:


> Behold, for I shall sacrifice myself and actually pay money to purchase a ticket to see this movie myself so that others won't have to.  If I don't post again after it's debut, then that means I wasn't able to survive.



You, sir, are a brave man. 

And you won't return...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

GsG said:


> Behold, for I shall sacrifice myself and actually pay money to purchase a ticket to see this movie myself so that others won't have to.  If I don't post again after it's debut, then that means I wasn't able to survive.



Don't do it! You're too young!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2008)

the movie is going to be an EPIC block buster


I speak life with my toungue,if I speak positive about the movie it will be good


positive thinking=positive results


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 3, 2008)

son_michael said:


> the movie is going to be an EPIC block buster
> 
> 
> I speak life with my toungue,if I speak positive about the movie it will be good
> ...



positive thinking = high hopes => bad movie = crushed heart


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

^ Well that's why nobody listens to the pessimists like you on this forum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

It's true, nobody listens to me.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^ Well that's why nobody listens to the pessimists like you on this forum.



But it's better to be pleasantry surprised than utterly disappointed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

You can be pleasantly surprised by the disappointment



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's true, nobody listens to me.



I'm sorry what?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You can be pleasantly surprised by the disappointment



I wish we could all be as positively negative as you are.
...Or is it negetively postive?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

That's a double negative


----------



## Shadow (Jul 3, 2008)

i saw Justin Chatwin today at Union Square the guy playing Goku


----------



## Nakor (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not really. It will make the top #1 spot on the worst films of all time list, guaranteed. Quite an accomplishment in cinema, I say.



maybe if it was only a list of worst major blockbuster films. This movie will likely be entertaining in how bad it is. 

watch a movie called manos the hands of fate, where there is a 20 minute scene of someone driving a car in the desert with no dialogue, and you will be begging to watch live action dbz.

when is this movie going to be coming out?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

This movie won't be worse than House of the Dead though, or anything else directed by that fail Scandanvian dude.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> This movie won't be worse than House of the Dead though, or anything else directed by that fail Scandanvian dude.



Dude, the only way that could happen is if they rip off actual images from the anime and put them on screen. Then *that'd* be terrible.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 6, 2008)

I think a lot of you are being a little too OTT.

The film may very well suck, yes, but to already starting assuming it will be the "zomg worst film evar" based soley off of a couple of images then that is quite sensationally stupid.

On another note, new images:







^ They don't actually look that bad, infact quite good i'd say.


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2008)

If I could sit through the wanted movie (which wasn't bad for what it was), I can certainly check this movie out...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 6, 2008)

There's also apparently rumours that a teaser trailer may be shown by the end of the month, perhaps during The Dark Knight or X-Files premieres.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2008)

Remember this at the bottom of page 27?



IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 7, 2008)

I kind of like his Gi. But it will take more than a cool Gi to make a good movie.

Also Goku's a happy guy, how come every picture of this dude as Goku, he is way to serious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Also Goku's a happy guy, how come every picture of this dude as Goku, he is way to serious.



To me it looks like he is contemplating, "Oh dear god...Why am I doing this?!"


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

He's trying to look badass.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2008)

makes me wanna shoot nails thru my dick


----------



## son_michael (Jul 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> To me it looks like he is contemplating, "Oh dear god...Why am I doing this?!"



who wouldn't wanna be everyones favorite hero goku?!




dude id kill to be in his position,who cares if the movie sucks


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd rather be Piccolo.

I'll take anyone over Yamcha though, that fucking failure.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 7, 2008)

No Krillin...


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd rather be the guy in charge of the studio and pull the plug on this project.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 7, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> makes me wanna shoot nails thru my dick



Ouch man, that almost made me cry thinking about that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2008)

Lotta painful metaphors in here.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I kind of like his Gi. But it will take more than a cool Gi to make a good movie.
> 
> Also Goku's a happy guy, how come every picture of this dude as Goku, he is way to serious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2008)

Why is the Joker's makeup messed up in every pic I see of him?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I kind of like his Gi. But it will take more than a cool Gi to make a good movie.
> 
> Also Goku's a happy guy, how come every picture of this dude as Goku, he is way to serious.



He looks like a dil hole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Those new pictures are awful, just like this entire film. Man, this is going to be the biggest failure ever made. I'm going to enjoy it. Thoroughly.


----------



## Noah (Jul 7, 2008)

Best part about this film: The kid from The Forbidden Kingdom looked more like Goku than the kid actually playing Goku.


----------



## GsG (Jul 7, 2008)

Have they shown pictures of who is going to play as the Budokai announcer yet?




Shoot I'd even take this guy if need be:




They better not screw up the Budokai tournaments. 


...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet the tournaments will be like MMA/UFC fights. Complete with fenced-in octagon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ouch man, that almost made me cry thinking about that.





Mider T said:


> Lotta painful metaphors in here.



that's how i'm feeling, but with nails thru my previously pleasureful organs.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 7, 2008)

Shadow said:


> i saw Justin Chatwin today at Union Square the guy playing Goku



You should've just pissed in his face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> You should've just pissed in his face.


That's just a distasteful thing to do.

You should've punched him in the face. Much more proper and fully appropriate.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting update today. Seems, from their comments at least, that the cast and crew are very satisfied with how it is turning out.

Need. Trailer. NAO.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2008)

this movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Interesting update today. Seems, from their comments at least, that the cast and crew are very satisfied with how it is turning out.



conflict of interest, they get paid if we watch this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Interesting update today. Seems, from their comments at least, that the cast and crew are very satisfied with how it is turning out.
> 
> Need. Trailer. NAO.



Oh course they're praising it, they need us to watch the film so they get money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I've ever heard a cast and crew say "this movie is looking like it's going to be the shittiest, most awful adaptation to film that has ever been" before the movie was released.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 8, 2008)

ive read all those interviews with the cast and I must say....all of them sound like fans and want to give there very best performance of there characters


some have even been giving the director suggetsions to make the film more true to the manga


James masters seems to be a big fan




I have big hopes for this movie especially since cary fueler said that there's gonna be* sequels and a trilogy* and *they want to make this big*



Dragonball 4life!  go anime into movies!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I remember Jackie Chan praising Rush Hour(and Rush Hour 2) a few times around the movies release. His more recent interviews shows he actually hates them. Its funny how he didnt really bother much with Rush Hour 3. He never seemed that enthusiastic about it to begin with.

So what is the point? Dont trust the actors.

lol, I should review the old live action dragonball movie.......if the new movie goes down the same route(trying to make real actors act like anime characters), it will suck.....


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I kind of like his Gi. But it will take more than a cool Gi to make a good movie.
> 
> Also Goku's a happy guy, how come every picture of this dude as Goku, he is way to serious.



Just Chatwin: *thinking* God I look like such a fucking idiot.....  I'm supposed to be Goku, but I feel like a Power Ranger...


----------



## Penance (Jul 8, 2008)

I won't give up until I've watched it...a couple of times...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2008)

oh god acording to wikipedia this guy will do Master Mutaito  since wend did mutaito was black and mutaito is a japanese name i think



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just a distasteful thing to do.
> 
> You should've punched him in the face. Much more proper and fully appropriate.


bad idea he would shoot a kamehameha on his face


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

If theyt think I'm going to enjoy this movie they got another thing coming I'm gonna get high as fuck before I even tink bout stepping in da movie theatre


----------



## GsG (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to go to the dentist earlier that day and ask them to let me breathe some Nitrous oxide (laughing gas) so when I go to see the movie, everything will be funny and it should help make the movie more enjoyable.


----------



## Cero (Jul 11, 2008)

God, only in america


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Why didn't they get an Asian dude for this? 

DBZ = Japanese.


----------



## Cero (Jul 11, 2008)

Goku isnt 16 D:


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 12, 2008)

I really want a trailer


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2008)

Sean Connery is back


----------



## Vyse (Jul 13, 2008)

This movie can make Dragonball big again. I?ll help them. There are even gonna be two sequels, it?s gonna be awesome 

The movie deals with other stuff than the manga right? I mean it?s about King Piccolo and there?s a Vegeta? He looks like a Pizza..


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> This movie can make Dragonball big again. I?ll help them. There are even gonna be two sequels, it?s gonna be awesome
> 
> The movie deals with other stuff than the manga right? I mean it?s about King Piccolo and there?s a Vegeta? He looks like a Pizza..



Please don't help them. Just please don't give them $9. Please don't.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Please don't help them. Just please don't give them $9. Please don't.



I definitely will. Like most of you, though you don?t admit.
I mean come on, if this movie won?t be a success it?ll ruin the whole DB-image. But if it?s gonna be a some really HUGE win, it?ll mage anime and manga even bigger in the western world, than it is now.

So let?s do our part and support them, damnit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I definitely will. Like most of you, though you don´t admit.
> I mean come on, if this movie won´t be a success it´ll ruin the whole DB-image. But if it´s gonna be a some really HUGE win, it´ll mage anime and manga even bigger in the western world, than it is now.
> 
> So let´s do our part and support them, damnit.



First, I don't give a shit about DB, never liked it never will.
Second, movies that fail will always get picked up again. I mean look at the original Batman back in the 60s and look at it now.
Third, I'm not wasting my valueble $9 on this epic fail. I could buy a little drop of gas with that $9 bucks instead.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I definitely will. Like most of you, though you don?t admit.
> I mean come on, if this movie won?t be a success it?ll ruin the whole DB-image. But if it?s gonna be a some really HUGE win, it?ll mage anime and manga even bigger in the western world, than it is now.
> 
> So let?s do our part and support them, damnit.



i'll piss on the db image at any moment.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 13, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I definitely will. Like most of you, though you don?t admit.
> I mean come on, if this movie won?t be a success it?ll ruin the whole DB-image. But if it?s gonna be a some really HUGE win, it?ll mage anime and manga even bigger in the western world, than it is now.
> 
> So let?s do our part and support them, damnit.



This movie is pissing on the DB image just by existing.

If you are true DB fan, there's something wrong with you if you are willing to support this. The series is already one of, if not the, most well known anime/manga series in the world. Let it RIP for god's sakes.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 13, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> This movie is pissing on the DB image just by existing.
> 
> If you are true DB fan, there's something wrong with you if you are willing to support this. The series is already one of, if not the, most well known anime/manga series in the world. Let it RIP for god's sakes.



rip?

dude its still selling in japan,GT is still on tv and gets high ratings,the dragon dvd box set is doing great


dragonball z burst limit is sellling like hotcakes over there{like top 3 games being sold}




dbz is still huge in japan today


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> This movie is pissing on the DB image just by existing.
> 
> If you are true DB fan, there's something wrong with you if you are willing to support this. The series is already one of, if not the, most well known anime/manga series in the world. Let it RIP for god's sakes.



QFT

This movie will be the worst thing to happen to Dragonball since...well..
Dragonball GT


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2008)

Cero said:


> Goku isnt 16 D:



He's around 15-16 when he fights Piccolo Daimou, and 19 when he fights Piccolo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 13, 2008)

movies cost 9 dollars??

mmm, here they cost around 5 in exchange and I thought they were expensive


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 13, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> movies cost 9 dollars??
> 
> mmm, here they cost around 5 in exchange and I thought they were expensive


In some parts of Jersey, they cost up to 12$. Snacks can go any wear from 6-10$. 

BitTorrent is the future.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> movies cost 9 dollars??
> 
> mmm, here they cost around 5 in exchange and I thought they were expensive



Sadly, yes. 
Matinee is around 8 dollars. 

I sneak in my own food cause they like to jack up the prices in the lobby.

Fuck, I need a job at the theatre. Free fucking movies.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah man. I must confess Emmy Rossum has lovely fucking DSL.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

... I really hope I'm able to find the right weed to smoke while watching/before this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ... I really hope I'm able to find the right weed to smoke while watching/before this movie.



Even high people will find this movie bad.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 13, 2008)

son_michael said:


> rip?
> 
> dude its still selling in japan,GT is still on tv and gets high ratings,the dragon dvd box set is doing great
> 
> ...



By RIP I mean quit making material with it's name on it. Video games can go either way. But new movies, TV, manga (unless it's a crossover like the one with One Piece)...fuck that shit.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Even high people will find this movie bad.



It,ll probaly knock me out of my funk if 

A. I see the GAYEST Kamehameha 

B. They cheesify Master Roshi 

C. Piccolo's demons act like some putties from Power Ranger


D. Something else... SOMETHING  AWFUL

I had a premonition O_O

 I see myself screaming and running out of the theater


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> see myself screaming and running out of the theater



Scream "Fire" when you do that, so that everyone would run too.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 14, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Scream "Fire" when you do that, so that everyone would run too.



That's illegal


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

It's not illegal unless someone dime you out, homeboy.


----------



## Hio (Jul 14, 2008)

I definately want to see it bad or good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

We all know it's gonna be bad. I want to see it just to see how bad it is!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 14, 2008)

^yea i know its not gonna be any good. but I just want to see how this goes really


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We all know it's gonna be bad. I want to see it just to see how bad it is!



Chop your dick off, that's what the movie will feel like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Do I get to rub it beforehand? As long as I get that, the movie may be worth it... Then again, losing ones dick forever is quite undesirable.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not illegal unless someone dime you out, homeboy.



UC? Dat u?

I just wanna see hard core porn, is it in this movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, all of those old rumors about me being UtahCrip are actually true!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Comments like that aren't allowed here.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 14, 2008)

With all the hate thats being spewed out in this thread, I will laugh my ass off if the film turns out alright.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd watch GT all over if we were wrong and this movie was good


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm contemplating on whether or not I will claim that I will fap off to gay porn is this movie doesn't totally blow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm contemplating on whether or not I will claim that I will fap off to gay porn is this movie doesn't totally blow


I'm holding you to that.

What would you do if DBZ movie is actually good? I think it's time for a new thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2008)

What if it's one of those "so bad it's good" movies?


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 15, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> I think a lot of you are being a little too OTT.
> 
> The film may very well suck, yes, but to already starting assuming it will be the "zomg worst film evar" based soley off of a couple of images then that is quite sensationally stupid.
> 
> ...




How images look like as it were advertise for japan/china.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That's illegal



It's not illegal if you start the fire first...


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> It's not illegal if you start the fire first...



Ah yes, but then you have the slight problem of the fire setting being illegal.

I'm actually looking forward to this movie, just watched The Forbidden Kingdom, and that was only so-so. Meaning that this film really doesn't have much of a chance. But at least the action should be fun.

The film lacks Oolong


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

New Goku picture. Looks pretty good.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 19, 2008)

I see no picture


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Click the link, for some reason the Image wont show up.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 19, 2008)

ok I see the image now

are we sure thats really him?  anyway its only a picture from behind...but still looks preety cool{from behind}


----------



## Ziko (Jul 19, 2008)

That was actually a pretty cool image!
I don't care what you others guys think, I think this movie might be decent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2008)

i'M gonna hit my BalLss with `  a frying pan


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 19, 2008)

Seen the new pic for the Japanese teaser campaign... I think Toriyama is crying in anger.


----------



## Munak (Jul 19, 2008)

Didn't the Indians made a DBZ movie 10 years ago?

Well, since I'm the fan of neither the manga nor the anime, I only wish this movie would do justice to the fans, otherwise... .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2008)

THings I don't like about the 'creative lisences' Hollywood has done with the DB movie if the leaked screenplay is at least 60% correct:

1. Goku is in high school

2. Goku isn't happy go lucky kid

3. Goku has a crush on like every girl in the movie

4. Goku looks way too serious/ borderline emo

5. Ooolong turning out to be a dangerous demon

6. We'll only see piccolo for the last 15-20 minutes


----------



## GsG (Jul 19, 2008)

March 13, 2009?  You got 9 or so months to start packing on the muscle or else you won't truly be "Goku".


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 19, 2008)

GsG said:


> March 13, 2009?  You got 9 or so months to start packing on the muscle or else you won't truly be "Goku".



Filming ended in Feburary.

They have a loooooooong time to "touch up" in post production.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 19, 2008)

W00T DB will be the best movie ever, you'll see..you will all see

:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2008)

goku is gonna be fruitcake, so it doesn't matter


----------



## Penance (Jul 19, 2008)

9 months, huh?  I wonder when the trailer's coming out...


----------



## Angelus (Jul 19, 2008)

the poster doesn't look so bad actually...

I really want to see a trailer soon ^^


----------



## Catterix (Jul 19, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Seen the new pic for the Japanese teaser campaign... I think Toriyama is crying in anger.



Toriyama won't care. He'll be getting some money off this anyway. And given that he couldn't remember half his characters names by the end of the series, I doubt he'll be concerned.

And in that pic, Goku actually has about as much muscle as he did when he fought Lord Piccolo in DB, so yeah.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 19, 2008)

GsG said:


> March 13, 2009?  You got 9 or so months to start packing on the muscle or else you won't truly be "Goku".




Goku is not supposed to have muscles yet,he gets all that when he starts training with North Kaio{King Kai}


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 19, 2008)

> 18 years old, Goku is considered uncool and unpopular at school,
> ...



lolwat 

Hopefully it'll be so bad it's good


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

That poster looks lame.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 19, 2008)

It's better but not enough for me.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 19, 2008)

its alot better, maybe it will be ok...just maybe


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh shat it you nitpickers 

I know your all going to watch it anyway


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 20, 2008)

GsG said:


> March 13, 2009?  You got 9 or so months to start packing on the muscle or else you won't truly be "Goku".



That uniform suck, why couldnt they keep the simple yet cool kame uniform they use in the manga/anime, why do they have to complicate things always damm it!


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That uniform suck, why couldnt they keep the simple yet cool kame uniform they use in the manga/anime, why do they have to complicate things always damm it!



Well, the only thing I don't like about that uniform has to be the pants..they are too big! Tighter! We need tighter pants!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2008)

Goku


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Oh shat it you nitpickers
> 
> I know your all going to watch it anyway



Shat it yourself. They're taking a great franchise and butchering it for the sake of money. They know it'll do great, so they don't really care about fans wishes. And their 'artistic libreties' they take based on their assumption that some things don't translate well to a different medium may be true, but they've basically made up some dumbass story and put the characters from Dragonball in it. If we had the internet around when they made the Super Mario Brothers movie, people would be going crazy like this then. Of course people will see it. This is America. Where 'Meet The Spartans' made 45million in the box office. If people line up to see that, the DB movie should rake in at least 170million.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Well, the only thing I don't like about that uniform has to be the pants..they are too big! Tighter! We need tighter pants!



Have you seen martial arts uniforms? The pants are pretty big.

But I somewhat agree, it needs to be a bit more slimmer. Even considering the uniforms, those pants are pretty wide.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Shat it yourself. They're taking a great franchise and butchering it for the sake of money. They know it'll do great, so they don't really care about fans wishes. And their 'artistic libreties' they take based on their assumption that some things don't translate well to a different medium may be true, but they've basically made up some dumbass story and put the characters from Dragonball in it. If we had the internet around when they made the Super Mario Brothers movie, people would be going crazy like this then. Of course people will see it. This is America. Where 'Meet The Spartans' made 45million in the box office. If people line up to see that, the DB movie should rake in at least 170million.




 *sigh* alright OK. This movie WILL NOT effect the anime series in anyway.I will still view it as a great series even if the movie sucks. I admit im a bit nervous as well if they screw it up bad.. but your premature judgement is premature..If i think this movie sucks then i will admit it WHEN it comes out but right now bashing it is useless due to the fact that none of us has seen it.
The changes were inevitable..do you seriously believe they would translate it exactly as the anime..its an Adaption. look it up.

I have always wanted to see a live action DB movie.so IMO its better than them not making it at all.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 20, 2008)

^I see what ur saying, I'm going to see the movie no matter how bad I honestly think it will be, and maybe it just might be alright. Either way its gonna make a ton of money


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh brother! I...I just don't understand why these filmmakers can't just stick with the original story instead hiring stupid writers & designers to mess things up. After seeing that poster, I just don't know. Next summer I'm expecting to be entertain since this summer the movies (except for The Dark Knight & Iron Man) aren't that great.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, They gave him leather cuffs. :S


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup leather cuffs isnt a good sign....


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 20, 2008)

OH NO LEATHER CUFFS....this movie is going to suck 
























/SARCASM


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> OH NO LEATHER CUFFS....this movie is going to suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL


everyone really is acting rediculous arent they?


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 20, 2008)

son_michael said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> everyone really is acting rediculous arent they?



Unfortunately yep 

You should see what other small things they complain about in other forums...quite pathetic IMO but it is lulz worthy

Theres actually a dragonball protest site where a guy is getting signatures for a petition to boycott this movie screaming death to hollywood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

With the flop of Speed Racer, Im sure they dont "know for sure" it will make money. Its being produced by Stephen Chow, so it cant be "That bad".

I still need to watch and review that old dragonball movie....


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2008)

GsG said:


> March 13, 2009?  You got 9 or so months to start packing on the muscle or else you won't truly be "Goku".


*FAAAAAAIL* FAIL FAIL FAIL _FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL_ FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL *FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL* FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

What was the point of that?  Promotional posters don't always = movie.


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> With the flop of Speed Racer, Im sure they dont "know for sure" it will make money. Its being produced by Stephen Chow, so it cant be "That bad".
> 
> I still need to watch and review that old dragonball movie....



See, the problem is that Stephen Chow wasn't just allowed to do his own thing with it. If a studio had handed him the rights to the movie and allowed him to make it his own, it'd be awesome. Just look at Kung Fu Hustle or Shaolin Soccer.

Unfortunately, he gets lol US DB


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *FAAAAAAIL* FAIL FAIL FAIL _FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL_ FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL *FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL* FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL



so much fail.......is it possible? but come on the leather cuffs aint that bad


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I the only one that likes the leather cuffs? ?


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2008)

I do, if it comes with a bowtie.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

I smell fail in this movie.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Am I the only one that likes the leather cuffs? ?



lol probably but i dont care really


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Am I the only one that likes the leather cuffs? ?



No ya not...you seem like a sensible person 

Oh god please let the epic trailer be epic...Im really looking forward to this movie


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> No ya not...you seem like a sensible person
> 
> Oh god please let the epic trailer be epic...Im really looking forward to this movie



yea the trailer will probably influence alot of opinions. As of now I doubt the movie will be good, but I'm hoping that I am wrong and I'm not gonna be picky about every little detail..


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Right now, it looks stupid. But I agree, I'm waiting for the trailer to make my final judgement.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god, they are actually making a live action Db movie. This will fail extremly hard if they aren't carefull. I wonder what point in time the movie will focus on though. Obviously nothing too far, as it would just be bad, and negate possible sequel potential. 
Hmm, but if they start at the begging...

They need a magnificent cast for this thing to stand a chance at being good. I love Jackie Chan, but I really hope he isn't in this movie. 

Samuel Jackson= Goku........


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 21, 2008)

If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS

All Four Walls

If its anything like this...
Aw hell this movie is going to rock


----------



## son_michael (Jul 21, 2008)

lol the movie will deffinetley not be like that


also that fan made video is wrong,great saiyaman would own android 17 and 18 by just turning regular super saiyan


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS
> 
> trailer
> 
> ...



that video was better than this movie will be


----------



## Ziko (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS
> 
> trailer
> 
> ...



Dude, that was actually god damn impressive. I saw that they used After Effects mostly, and since I actually know alot about AE, I know that they had to do alot of work to create that! Thumbs up to the creators!


I actually think the movie might be good, the only thing I don't like is the script! I mean, Goku as a normal (not ultra-nice little boy) and going to school? That's not DBZ!


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> that video was better than this movie will be



My money on it ! (1€)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS
> 
> this is one of mine
> 
> ...



French fan made this ? wow, it's really become popular to create sentai movies in France, but this one is based on Dragon ball Z.


----------



## DETHTROLL (Jul 21, 2008)

you are correct sir


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 22, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> My money on it ! (1?)



yea mine is on it too


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS
> 
> Shugo Chara- I Will Not Bow
> 
> ...



Man, Dragon Ball Z is ridiculous.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 22, 2008)

After reading about it & seeing the poster, I can tell that the movie is going to fail plotwise & designwise. Let's just hope that the fights don't fail as well.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope the fights are good, that will make up a little bit at least


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2008)

To put it simply, it's impossible to make a truly faithful live action adaptation of Dragonball and for it to be really good.

I don't think even the original Japanese anime creators along with Toriyama (If he could be assed to do something) could make a good film.

So it's just easier to chill out and just enjoy what we're given, it's not like it's going to cost us anything other than about $6 lol which is nothing really.

And it's not like this movie could tarnish the series anymore than it already is in the public eye.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea, the only way to make a good DB movie is to keep it unfaithful to the series.


----------



## Bushin (Jul 23, 2008)

Score another one for the Hollywood-machine ruining a good series! 
This is getting really old, really fast!


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Score another one for the Hollywood-machine ruining a good series!
> This is getting really old, really fast!



I know! Sucks that M. Night Shamadouche is gonna do the Avatar movie, doesn't it?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

^are u serious that is horrible


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> I know! Sucks that M. Night Shamadouche is gonna do the Avatar movie, doesn't it?



That will either suck or be good. I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

well any idea when a trailer might come out


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well any idea when a trailer might come out



Probably around winter.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 23, 2008)

We thought the trailer would come out with X-files but thats pure speculation

Most likely X-files 2 or Babylon AD both fox movies around the corner.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

x files would be a smart move I guess


----------



## GsG (Jul 23, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> If a fan can make this...seriously WATCH THIS
> 
> this song
> 
> ...



Wow... I'd rather watch this instead of the official movie. Lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, that crazy youtube shit, as shitty as it was, will be better than this movie.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that crazy youtube shit, as shitty as it was, will be better than this movie.



lol yea it just might be...but it wasnt shitty for a fanmade thing dude


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Mah gawd.

This might surpass the shit known the Mario Bros. movie.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 24, 2008)

Noah said:


> I know! Sucks that M. Night Shamadouche is gonna do the Avatar movie, doesn't it?



Really?!


----------



## Noah (Jul 24, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Really?!



...I get the feeling it went right over everyone's head and you're just hating on Avatar.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd check it out...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 24, 2008)

lots of people will check it out


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Mah gawd.
> 
> This might surpass the shit known the Mario Bros. movie.



Ah, fuck, its real!?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ah, fuck, its real!?



r u a girl


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

I've seen it on tv before, I almost cried it was the worst thing I've ever seen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

If only they showed that chick flashing Roshi, the movie would've been good.


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

lol i wonder how theyre ganna transform to ss


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2008)

Its dragonball, not DBZ. So I doubt that will happen......


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 26, 2008)

yea no SS this movie. and anyone seen x-files? is the trailer in it


----------



## son_michael (Jul 26, 2008)

Super Saiyajin  will be in the 3rd movie


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 26, 2008)

^more than likely


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If only they showed that chick flashing Roshi, the movie would've been good.



Oh it was much more than flashing.

Much, much more.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 29, 2008)

any new pics or videos on the movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Oh it was much more than flashing.
> 
> Much, much more.


Pics.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I've seen it on tv before, I almost cried it was the worst thing I've ever seen


My friend told me it was one of the best drinking games he's ever had.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted already?


----------



## GsG (Jul 29, 2008)

I think so.

Has this been posted?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-JhGmbe2sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (Jul 29, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Super Saiyajin  will be in the 3rd movie



I doubt that, if the first movie sucks and it doesn't bring that much money there won't be any sequals, and frankly I don't think this movie would be as good as the manga.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2008)

they shoulda made goku black, piss people off worse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder how many Kamehamehas Goku will shoot in the movie, if any? There better be at least one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 29, 2008)

Doragon Boru


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how many Kamehamehas Goku will shoot in the movie, if any? There better be at least one.



I highly doubt they will be that retarded not have the most famous move Goku has not in the movie.


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I highly doubt they will be that retarded not have the most famous move Goku has not in the movie.



I heard that it was definitely going to be in there...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 29, 2008)

according to the 1st screenplay 2. One from master Roshi, and 1 from Goku.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yea no SS this movie. and anyone seen x-files? is the trailer in it


No shit, really?  Did you see it?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Score another one for the Hollywood-machine ruining a good series!
> This is getting really old, really fast!



Can't blame Hollywood, blame the fanboys.  People for some reason have always wanted to see cartoon franchises into LAM, why, I don't know.  I can remember when I started watching DBZ people wanted it to go to the big screen.  Well this is what you get 

The worst part about it all is that even if it is bad, this movie will make a decent amount of cash.  Because people will go see it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 30, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> No shit, really?  Did you see it?



yea really someone asked me and i answered......and no I have not seen X-files


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> according to the 1st screenplay 2. One from master Roshi, and 1 from Goku.


Well, at least we'll get to see Roshi in action. I'm just not sold on Chow Yun Fat as Roshi. He isn't old enough, isn't perverted enough, isn't bald enough, isn't short enough, and isn't cool enough to be Roshi.

I wonder if he will have a buff form.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2008)

I can actually see him as Roshi, the problem is that the Roshi I'm seeing is very cartoonish........


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I also can't see Chow Yun Fat as a suitable Master Roshi. Too bad they couldn't get Jackie Chan to play him since Master Roshi was model after Jackie's older movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, I'll just be expecting Roshi to just pull out two guns, start blasting people left and right, rolling around, jumping through the air, doing backflips, jumping behind tables--all while shooting his two guns and killing everything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yeah, I also can't see Chow Yun Fat as a suitable Master Roshi. Too bad they couldn't get Jackie Chan to play him since Master Roshi was model after Jackie's older movies.



er how? Jackie Chan was always young. Do you mean the old master who appeared in a few of his older films?

Actually, Jackie could make a good Roshi just based on his role in "Forbidden Kingdom".

Either way, I know I've seen Chou in a comedic role, I just don't remember what it was....


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope they dont mess Roshi up


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 30, 2008)

^Chow Yun-Fat is playing him, no way he'll mess up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

Remember that Heath Ledger seemed like a bad idea as the Joker when that was first announced...........

so I think we should just wait for the movie to come out.

I do like the gal whose playing Bulma, however. She=hotness.


----------



## Penance (Jul 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember that Heath Ledger seemed like a bad idea as the Joker when that was first announced...........
> 
> so I think we should just wait for the movie to come out.
> 
> I do like the gal whose playing Bulma, however. She=hotness.



...True enough...


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Emmy Rossum looks the part for bulma.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 31, 2008)

I like Bulma as well lol. Anyway I really wanna see what Piccolo looks like...


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 31, 2008)

Piccolo will look awesome we have already seen a tease of piccolo..just the eyes but looked good....
And seriously guys Chow yun fat is a legend and there is no way in hell he would mess up..acting is serious business
Emmy rossum is hot yo
Chatwin looks it..yet to see if he can act it but the guy seems childish in a way like goku..cant put my finger on it.

Though i think those texas battle guy and other new characters suck


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

The issue isn't with Chou Fat's acting.......its the fact he's relying on a 2nd language that worries me.......Jet Li, Jackie Chan, and even Chou Yun Fat don't really work that well in American productions.

If this was a chinese production, a younger Jackie chan or Jet Li would be good as Goku.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Sean Connery should just come out of retirement. Roshi = solved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

HELL NO! THAT WOULD BE SO AWKWARD TO WATCH!

Anyway, he didn't like the scripts for "The Matrix" Or "Lord of the Rings", because he didn't get them. Do you honestly think he would get "Dragonball"?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> HELL NO! THAT WOULD BE SO AWKWARD TO WATCH!
> 
> Anyway, he didn't like the scripts for "The Matrix" Or "Lord of the Rings", because he didn't get them. Do you honestly think he would get "Dragonball"?



lol I can see him now looknig confused as hell


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2008)

New pics


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 2, 2008)

The only person I have faith in in this movie is James Marsters as Piccolo, simply because he claims he's a devout fan of the Dragonball franchise.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHA..hahah.ha.. LOL!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> er how? Jackie Chan was always young. Do you mean the old master who appeared in a few of his older films?
> 
> Actually, Jackie could make a good Roshi just based on his role in "Forbidden Kingdom".
> 
> Either way, I know I've seen Chou in a comedic role, I just don't remember what it was....



Last role I remember Chow as a 'mentor' type role was 'Bulletproof Monk'

I have nothing else to add


----------



## Duffy (Aug 3, 2008)

i just can't see Dragonball Z as a real movie for spme reason.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Last role I remember Chow as a 'mentor' type role was 'Bulletproof Monk'
> 
> I have nothing else to add



that movie sucked big time


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 3, 2008)

I dunno if anyone has already posted this or not, but there was interview done with Jamie Chung (Chi Chi) at comicon in which she gives her two cents about the upcoming movie:
Link removed
 I feel like the more I see and hear from this movie the more my worst fears will come to pass, that this movie will suck and be awful in the worse possible way. The way she described her character she might as well be one of the plastics from mean girls.  haven't we already had enough of all that teen movie drivel?


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 3, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I dunno if anyone has already posted this or not, but there was interview done with Jamie Chung (Chi Chi) at comicon in which she gives her two cents about the upcoming movie:
> Link removed
> I feel like the more I see and hear from this movie the more my worst fears will come to pass, that this movie will suck and be awful in the worse possible way. The way she described her character she might as well be one of the plastics from mean girls.  haven't we already had enough of all that teen movie drivel?



High school? It girl? Jocks? Trying to fit in? Goku and Chi Chi fall in love due to "the love of fighting"? 

What gods name gave these ppl the idea to develop this movie? There are countless mangas you could make into a movie without completely raping the plot/characters. The movie better have "inspired by the manga" under the title.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 3, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I dunno if anyone has already posted this or not, but there was interview done with Jamie Chung (Chi Chi) at comicon in which she gives her two cents about the upcoming movie:
> Greed
> I feel like the more I see and hear from this movie the more my worst fears will come to pass, that this movie will suck and be awful in the worse possible way. The way she described her character she might as well be one of the plastics from mean girls.  haven't we already had enough of all that teen movie drivel?




My shotgun is placed firmly in my mouth. If I see another interview like that, I might just pull the trigger.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2008)

Live action animes almost always suck


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2008)

what? jamie chung goku's love interest?  White boys aren't into white girls no more?


----------



## Ziko (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh god..they took DBZ and mixed it with High School Musical :S
I had hope for this movie, and I really hated the guys who complained about it..but now...This movie will be a disgrace to the whole Dragonball Universe!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2008)

they should have gotten that lame korean from disturbia to play goku, wtf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds epic.

Goku, the kid they teased for years, could never get a date. Until one day... In a world when football jocks pick on you for having a tail, in a time when girls are named after tits, one boy stands up against all odds and becomes... AN HERO.

I'm anticipating this movie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> what? jamie chung goku's love interest?  White boys aren't into white girls no more?



There's nothing wrong with racial diversity?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds epic.
> 
> Goku, the kid they teased for years, could never get a date. Until one day... In a world when football jocks pick on you for having a tail, in a time when girls are named after tits, one boy stands up against all odds and becomes... AN HERO.
> 
> I'm anticipating this movie.



this made me laugh


----------



## Noah (Aug 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds epic.
> 
> Goku, the kid they teased for years, could never get a date. Until one day... In a world when football jocks pick on you for having a tail, in a time when girls are named after tits, one boy stands up against all odds and becomes... *AN HERO.*
> 
> I'm anticipating this movie.



I really, really hope that was intentional.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

Blender throwback.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2008)

^lol I noticed that too.

*edit*

I hate when people post at the same time as I do and fuck up my use of "^". >_<


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 6, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> ^lol I noticed that too.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I hate when people post at the same time as I do and fuck up my use of "^". >_<



i hate when that happens too lol and this movie is looking more and more like its gonna fail


----------



## GsG (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, what the heck kind of plot...

I'd much rather they just project the Dragonball manga scans onto the screen and watch a slide show instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I think this movie will be kind of a pure martial arts film with some wire work in it to show off super strength and enhanced agility. Don't expect ki blasts and flight, kamehamhehas, superspeed, or anything remotely awesome.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds epic.
> 
> Goku, the kid they teased for years, could never get a date. Until one day... In a world when football jocks pick on you for having a tail, in a time when girls are named after tits, one boy stands up against all odds and becomes... AN HERO.
> 
> I'm anticipating this movie.



I think i will facepalm myself to death if during the movie Goku goes from a normal human to a guy with super human strengh out of nothing!


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think this movie will be kind of a pure martial arts film with some wire work in it to show off super strength and enhanced agility. Don't expect ki blasts and flight, kamehamhehas, superspeed, or anything remotely awesome.



It?s Dragonball after all. They won?t be that stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, that's my bet, anyway. We'll see what happens in 5 years or whenever this piece of shit is done.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

It already _is _done. They finished it early this year and just want it to release it in 2009 because there´s too much competition this year that attracts vaguely the same audience (Dark Knight, Hulk, Hancock etc. )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds stupid. I hate hollywood and I hate everyone involved in this movie.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wait and see ... I guess it´ll really suck as an anime adaption, but will be quite decent as a movie as such. Around the same scale as Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer - I really love these


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I really don't see this movie coming anywhere close to being as good as those two movies. For some reason, I'm thinking 90s Power Rangers-level of special effects and fighting scenes.


----------



## Shade (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think this movie will be kind of a pure martial arts film with some wire work in it to show off super strength and enhanced agility. Don't expect ki blasts and flight, kamehamhehas, superspeed, or anything remotely awesome.


No only does it have kamehamehas but also energy blasts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm still skeptical. 

Very skeptical.

I bet the KameHameHa is going to be Goku shooting water out of his mouth like a fucking Pokemon.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I really don't see this movie coming anywhere close to being as good as those two movies. For some reason, I'm thinking 90s Power Rangers-level of special effects and fighting scenes.



It has the same director - am I the freakin only one who?s at least a bit optimistic?



Shade said:


> No only does it have kamehamehas but also energy blasts.




Huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you might be one of the very, very few people thinking this could be remotely decent. 

I mean, it _could _be, but it's not going to be. Did you see those awful screenshots? Highschool? I can live with Goku not being an alien with a monkey tail who transforms into a giant ape, really I can, but highschool?!?!


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

So when does this travesty come out?


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think you might be one of the very, very few people thinking this could be remotely decent.
> 
> I mean, it _could _be, but it's not going to be. Did you see those awful screenshots? Highschool? I can live with Goku not being an alien with a monkey tail who transforms into a giant ape, really I can, but highschool?!?!



Well yeah I?ve seen them, and I really feel you, but ... you have to admit that there are some things that just doesn?t _fit _on a movie screen, it?s a given that facts of the anime have to be changed when it?s adapted into a live action movie, I mean, we?re talking about Dragonball, it?s probably the most unrealistic manga of all ages.

You also have to consider the target audience - obviously that?s high-school kids. I don?t really like this either, but they want to make money so it definitely makes sense to let Goku go to High School. They want to make money after all, try to see it from their point of view

And if they made it _exactly _like the anime plot-wise, it would be boring imo.

There?s no Krillin, that really SUCKS, but oh well ... 

I?m no fanboy or anything, I just try to stay neutral



Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So when does this travesty come out?



Presumably April 2009


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Well yeah I´ve seen them, and I really feel you, but ... you have to admit that there are some things that just doesn´t _fit _on a movie screen, it´s a given that facts of the anime have to be changed when it´s adapted into a live action movie, I mean, we´re talking about Dragonball, it´s probably the most unrealistic manga of all ages.
> 
> You also have to consider the target audience - obviously that´s high-school kids. I don´t really like this either, but they want to make money so it definitely makes sense to let Goku go to High School. They want to make money after all, try to see it from their point of view
> 
> ...


I'm not worried about how close it sticks to the source material. What I'm worried about is how shitty this movie will be.

Think about it; Goku is a highschool kid that is bullied and learns martial arts from Roshi. Chi Chi is the hot, popular girl that Goku secretly pines for, but he is a wimpy nerd and cannot get her. Goku learns the martial arts, enters an after-school karate competition, and Chi Chi is also fighting in this karate competition. They meet eachother, fall in love. Chi Chi gets captured by Piccolo, who is just a head guy in the Karate competition. Unless Goku throws his fight against Piccolo, Chi Chi DIES! 

Think about that. You think about that.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not worried about how close it sticks to the source material. What I'm worried about is how shitty this movie will be.
> 
> Think about it; Goku is a highschool kid that is bullied and learns martial arts from Roshi. Chi Chi is the hot, popular girl that Goku secretly pines for, but he is a wimpy nerd and cannot get her. Goku learns the martial arts, enters an after-school karate competition, and Chi Chi is also fighting in this karate competition. They meet eachother, fall in love. Chi Chi gets captured by Piccolo, who is just a head guy in the Karate competition. Unless Goku throws his fight against Piccolo, Chi Chi DIES!
> 
> Think about that. You think about that.



That really is an overused clichee - Ya I agree the world doesn?t need another movie like this. If that truly is the story line, well - then just the actual battles can save this production, but Karate =/= Super Sonic Energy Blast Fight

You really got me worried there, are u sure that?s the main plot?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm just saying what I think it could possibly be. I mean, it's already set in highschool, the actress playing Chi Chi has already stated her character is the super-popular hot girl, and Goku's actor looks like the nerdy wimp turned hero type.

On the other hand, the screenshots did show Piccolo as having monsters, some monks and such, so maybe there is hope that I'm wrong. I will assume Chi Chi still gets kidnapped though, and it maintains the epic cheesyness levels of the classic 80s movies I was alluding to.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Presumably April 2009



We still have a while to enjy our lifes then.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

If?that?s the case I?m not worried at all - one or two clich?s won?t hurt that movie, if I think about the whole Dragonball series actually _is _a clich? itself in Shonen. 

Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccel were quite forseeable as well, but were/are still awesome. 

I have faith in the director, he?s good in story telling AND in fighting scenes (the name just slipped my mind).

They already announced two sequels - I bet Goku will transform into a giant ape in one of these.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> If?that?s the case I?m not worried at all - one or two clich?s won?t hurt that movie, if I think about the whole Dragonball series actually _is _a clich? itself in Shonen.
> 
> Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccel were quite forseeable as well, but were/are still awesome.
> 
> ...


You're a better man than me. I can't see anything good from this movie.

Imagine if he doesn't turn into a _giant_ ape, but a slightly bigger, muscular ape-like man instead? Now imagine it's just a guy in a cheap monkey suit. Failure.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 6, 2008)

I can see this movie being a bit like an updated Mortal Kombat film; Visually anyway.
I'd go with Van Helsing calibre special effects too.

It's not going to be wonderful, but it should be entertaining. If you came into this film with expectations of Peter Jackson CGI, Frank Darabont writing and Darren Aronofski direction, you were always going to be disappointed.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a better man than me. I can't see anything good from this movie.
> 
> Imagine if he doesn't turn into a _giant_ ape, but a slightly bigger, muscular ape-like man instead? Now imagine it's just a guy in a cheap monkey suit. Failure.



You won´t give an inch, right?

Actually I´m quite sure that he won´t transform into a giant ape - that would be too similar with King Kong, that´s either expressed in some contract or would just create an image that would hurt the movie (s).

I get your point, though. People like you and me who know the manga/anime will definitely think that it sucks or, at least, that it´s not as good as the original.

But I bet it will be quite good for people without knowledge of Dragonball and prejudices.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I can usually suspend my bias carryover when it comes to live-action adaptations (except the Juggernaut in X-Men 3), so I'm not really worried about that aspect. I'm more worried about the movie as a movie. I guess in this new world of CGI, seeing screenshots before post editing means nothing, but those pictures just didn't look that promising.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been switching back and forth on this one. There aren't too many live action anime/manga movies made so it's hard for me to judge. I'll see it and see how it is. If it does well we may see more live action movies like this soon.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2008)

Aren't many?  Are you kidding me?

Comments like that aren't allowed here.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't really mind that the setting is in high school (could be much better but whatever), the thing that just makes me wanna  for eternity is, at least in Goku/Chi-Chi's case, from what we've heard they didn't even come CLOSE to the original characters. Chi-chi is some hot popular girl who dates jocks but secretly loves fighting? NO! In DB she freakin wore ugly ass bikinis everyday and openly loved fighting, then as she grows up she turns into a bossy bitch. Goku is a loser nerd who secretly pines for Chi-Chi? FUCK NO! Goku is a purehearted retarded moron who's a genius at fighting and thought marriage was a FOOD!

It's like they said "hey, let's slap the DB name on this franchise and the character's names on these random ass people and let's make some money!" It doesn't help that one of Piccolo's henchmen looks like a fucking putty monster from Power Rangers.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 6, 2008)

this is starting to touch my dragonballs


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 6, 2008)

I cant even begin to explain how disapointed I am.

I once had a conversation with a group of friends about Star Wars fans that died between the second and third movie. Imagine the sheer amount of unfilled blackhole left in their hearts and souls. To live to see five of the movies then die in a car accident befor the last one came out. 

I think it will be on that same level as a DragonBall fan. I Lived long enough to see something so completely .................. SOULLESS.    The very heart ripped from it. I dont care how good the acting is, how well the script is written, how hot Bulma and Chichi are. I dont even care how good an actor Chow yun Fat is. 

Keep in mind that AFTER this movie is made...ANY attempts at a sequel will be doomed to this garbage of a backstory. 

Wow, I want to start a movement to boycott this movie. Any one with me? I will stand in front of my local theatre with signs and protestors. Signs that read "Toriyama doesnt speak english, dont buy a ticket" 

Anybody wanna get in the line? Please sign here.

Here I threw this in at the last minute to make the true DBZ feel better.

Nurahiyon


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

Neoreobeem said:


> I've been switching back and forth on this one. There aren't too many live action anime/manga movies made so it's hard for me to judge. I'll see it and see how it is. If it does well we may see more live action movies like this soon.



WTF....agreed with the banana, comment like *THAT* arent allowed here


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I cant even begin to explain how disapointed I am.
> 
> I once had a conversation with a group of friends about Star Wars fans that died between the second and third movie. Imagine the sheer amount of unfilled blackhole left in their hearts and souls. To live to see five of the movies then die in a car accident befor the last one came out.
> 
> ...



The next time you go on a trip send me some of that blunt too, you didn't even touch the ground once.  Must be some good shit.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The next time you go on a trip send me some of that blunt too, you didn't even touch the ground once.  Must be some good shit.



Basically you think Im high because I think this movie is all around bad? 

Let me put it another way. 

Transformers. I was skeptical about the Transformer movie myself. But you know what I went to the box office and purchased a ticket and popcorn on opening weekend. Why? Because I went in not expecting much. I figured that over the top special effects were the selling point. I new that the story would be complete garbage. But there was a few things that I was confident about. 

1) Optimus Prime was a Large Robot that changed into a Diesel Truck.
2) All the Robots were really large and they came from outer space.
3) Autobots vs Decepticons.
4) They were redesigned to be edgy and new, but not at the cost of losing the original character's purpose.
5) The history and origins of the Transformers was identical to the original 80's cartoon. 

Dragon LA Movie

1)Goku was a teenager once...but when he was a teenager he was not in high school, he was not a nerdy kid, he was not secretly in love with any girls and he did not resemble ANY teenage boy that cares about anything society has told him to. 
2)They may give Goku some sort of story that he is from outter space. But Im sure they will not touch on it much. Goku's whole origin is being tampered with.
3)Its true that in the Manga Goku did in fact fight vs Piccollo. That would place the story around Manga 12-14. If they wanted to start here and be even remotely close to the original DragonBall story we better not see him turn Super Saiyajin. To retain ANY resemblance to the ORIGINAL Goku vs Piccolo arc there would have to be ALOT of disapointments as to what most fans concieve in their minds for a DB movie. 
4) Getting some white kid to act Goku is a crime in itself but I have gotten over that fact. I know that no matter what I think, producers of this movie HAVE to cater to an audiance of some type. They will attempt to kater to 12-18 Year Old males. Even though most of those kids who watched the show in high school are in the early 20s now and the fans who watched it when it was airing in Japan are nearing the 30s. They will try to push this movie on kids that dont really care about the integrity of the original works. IE: the true fans dont matter. At least with the transformers movie...enough time had passed that the majority of the audiance had never seen the original show. The people that loved the original Transformers were taking their CHILDREN to watch it.   Most of the original true fans of DB dont have children or the children are still to young to even care about movies.
5) The history that has been revealed to us by the girl acting Chi Chi is dissheartening at best. 

Im still in the position of boycotting this movie. I hope something will happen that will change my mind. Until then, the Current, last Dragon Ball production was The 14th Movie. Which was a beautiful Movie that did justice to the Dragon Ball origins. Once this Live Action Movie is released it will be a blemish that tarnishes the great story known as Dragon Ball.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 7, 2008)

I advise you all to get high before viewing the film.

Thats what i'll be doing.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just had a thought...you think when the movie is dubbed in Japanese for Japan...that they might use Goku's original Japanese voice actress? 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Noah (Aug 7, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Basically you think Im high because I think this movie is all around bad?



No. He thinks you're high because you're so outrageously offended by this. Everything you're fond of will be ruined by the corporate monster. The sooner you accept it, the easier things will be.

Besides, you gotta have good source material before it can even get ruined.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

I noticed how the only people *not* bashing on it, hate the original. 

As long as that is the case, I dont care about your opinion.


----------



## Noah (Aug 7, 2008)

Didn't say I hated it. I said you need good source material.

SJ, in general, is not good source material. Especially when it comes to an American adaptation. I've bashed this thing plenty, but I don't get upset because it wasn't that spectacular to begin with.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not bashing, and I loved the original.  Was classic.  If you were expecting a flawless masterpiece though that's about realistic as Chaotzu x Buu.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

I wasnt expecting a masterpiece. I wasnt expecting it to be anything. I was hoping that it would never be made in the first place. The simple fact that this movie is being made is what the problem is. The fact that Hollywood is making it turns my stomach. When I heard way back in 2001 that they were trying to make a movie my eyes rolled to the top of my head. I knew once DBZ started getting popular in America that this was always a possability. When time went on and we didnt hear anything about it.. I was GLAD. Get it? The Movie Not existing at all made me happy. Americans/Canadians/Europeans always think that for some reason they can improve on the existing product. For some reason we always take creative liscense and try to "improve" it shrowded behind the lie of "translation" I'm not even going to begin with the whole censorship thing. DBZ translated into English was one of the biggest examples of the English adaption vs Original arguement. (ask me about the DVD test) I personally feel if the Japanese thought it was plausable to make into a live action movie, they would have done it long ago. They never did. 

Now that this movie is reality we get to see how a western mind can take an artistic  masterpiece and try to redraw it with crayons.


----------



## Noah (Aug 7, 2008)

^ But Watchmen looks fantastic!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Regardless of how close this movie will stick to the story, I think we can all see that this movie has a good chance at being a total failure.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 7, 2008)

I wouldve been better to make a live action Pokemon movie. It'd be like Dragonwars but with pokemon attacking cities. I'd give up my laptop to see that movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Who'd catch 'em all? :amazed


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

JUST SAY NO.




Goku: Liek OMG Chichi is liek teh hawtess chick in school! I totally wanna roxxorz her xoxxorz

ChiChi: Liek OMG Goku is like teh Nerdiest boy inda schoolz!! 

GOKU: awwwxzzz Y So SRS CHICHI?????????

ChiChi: Aww teh poor Goku!! Too bad I secretly love teh fighting cuz I am teh asianz!!! Now I will fallz for him cuz we have something in common!! OMG!


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

IM Yamcha! Where is my floating,  blue,  shapshifting,  talking cat?
Oh right, that is one of the outlandish things in DB that wouldnt translate well to the big screen. So instead Yamcha is a suave asian guy. IE: Fuck the original world known as Dragon Ball.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

IM PUAR........



I am one of the outlandish things created by Akira Toriyama that made Dragon Ball unique. Characters like me made its viewers feel like they were visiting a special place. And gave the Japanese kids a place to fondly remember.

IE: IM GETTING HOSED.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 7, 2008)

IM SOOOOOOoooooooooooo Bulma!!!



Im so Bulma its liek Super. This Movie is gonna be so Super that liek all the special effects are goona be Super. Im Super Hawt so liek everyone will forget my that my hair is supposed to be liek super BLUE. Who Cares if the only distinguishing characteristic of Bulma was that her hair is Super Blue! im liek the only NON-Asian chick in the Movie!!! Thats totally enough!!!   SUPER!!!

BUT ITS SOOOOOooooo SUPER because if you look liek really close I have Super Blue streaks in my hair!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

^Mandatory/Obligatory/Toy Story neg


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 7, 2008)

i agree with ura renge, i'm gonna jack off to girls tits in the theatre and that's about all the joy i'll get from this movie


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who'd catch 'em all? :amazed


The US National guard with machine guns and grenades.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2008)

If you guys hate this so much, why don't you......I dunno, not see the movie?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

Exactly.



HumanWine said:


> The US National guard with machine guns and grenades.



They lack the pokeballz.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

i just have a few things that u naysayers might agree with:

Joon Park is ugly enough for yamcha (come on, he looks like he had a run in with  , just like yamcha does)

it would be totally sweet if  made an appearance at the end credits of this movie as a spoiler for a sequel

the chick they got playin chi chi is GORGEOUS 


and i hope they rot in hell if this movie is terrible. :WOW


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> JUST SAY NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Urarenge2005 said:


> IM Yamcha! Where is my floating,  blue,  shapshifting,  talking cat?
> Oh right, that is one of the outlandish things in DB that wouldnt translate well to the big screen. So instead Yamcha is a suave asian guy. IE: Fuck the original world known as Dragon Ball.





Urarenge2005 said:


> IM PUAR........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Urarenge2005 said:


> IM SOOOOOOoooooooooooo Bulma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please bear my children


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 8, 2008)

well I've been gone a while and I see nothing has changed. damn i want a trailer just to either laugh or get my hopes up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope they have the DBZ american themesong included in the opening of this movie!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2008)

Could they really not fit Krillin in the movie? I know he's a midget and all, but so was Goku until he became 19.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe Krillin will make an appearance, but just briefly as Goku's obscure chess-nerd friend.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

So Yamcha, Tien, and Chaotzu as well?  And just for the hell of it, let's throw Korin in there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they have the DBZ american themesong included in the opening of this movie!



DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z

DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z

DEN NURR NUR NER, DEN NUR NUR NER, DEN NUR NUR NUR, DEN NUR NUR NER

DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought it was "DRAGON DRAGON FIGHT THE DRAGON"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So Yamcha, Tien, and Chaotzu as well? And just for the hell of it, let's throw Korin in there.


Tien will just be a buff guy in the gym who wears glasses.

Chaotzu will be in special ed, and be played by Verne Troyer.

Korin will just be Goku's pet cat. Nothing special about the cat at all.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z
> 
> DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z
> 
> ...


I'm going to have this song stuck in my head all day now!


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was "DRAGON DRAGON FIGHT THE DRAGON"



Isn't it "DRAGON DRAGON ROCK THE DRAGON"?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

I dunno, I never really listened to the theme song anyway


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

The 'something' was a placeholder verb, not what was really meant to be there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, duh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 8, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> IM SOOOOOOoooooooooooo Bulma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually in the manga her hair is purple, but the anime team change it to blue for some unknow reason!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

It was purple in that Decade special


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z
> 
> DRAGON DRAGON SOMETHING TO THE DRAGON, DRAGON BALL Z
> 
> ...




HAHA!!! Priceless,

My friends and I do the exact same thing.

But we say:

Dragon Dragon, shitty Dragon, Dragon Ball Z.
Dragon Dragon, Shitty Dragon come and shit on me!


----------



## Noah (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone who hates Rock the Dragon obviously has no soul. That thing is so awesome it hurts my teeth. 

Also: using a character who won't appear for 100 episodes after that intro stops being used is hilarious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, what I wouldn't give to extend my power poll in Bulma's dragon radar.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

WE GOTTA POWER


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

WE GOTTA PLOW HER!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

CHA LA, HEAD CHA LA

/postcount


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Hol-la, gimme head, hol-la! something in japanese suggesting sex acts!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, duh.



Some people in the thread didn't


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw the posters... this is going to be akward...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

I did get it, I was just saying what I thought it was.


----------



## Shade (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys, I think we should turn our attention from this to the upcoming DBZ special that'll air in fall.

I mean, c'mon, the epic win of DBZ in the awesome animation quality of today. XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2008)

Who are those guys above Vegeta/Piccolo and King Kai?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

Filler and stuff.


----------



## GsG (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so pumped that I'm going to go run to the movie theater to get the best seats just like how I used to run home to watch afternoon DBZ on Toonami after getting dropped off by the school bus in elementary school.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2008)

GsG said:


> I'm so pumped that I'm going to go run to the movie theater to get the best seats just like how I used to run home to watch afternoon DBZ on Toonami after getting dropped off by the school bus in elementary school.



i think its gonna be funny seeing all the fanboys  and fangirls in their creepily accurate DBZ cosplay. im gonna laugh at everyone i see thats wearing a costume at the theater on opening day (definitely gonna c it opening day, no doubt about it).
LOL a guy  in a bulma costume XD


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2008)

This here is a live action fanmade fight between Saiyanman and #17 & #18
(it's in French )

this

Sadly, the movie probably won't be half as good as this.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9L__-uEbTI4[/YOUTUBE]

^ Pretty awsome for fan-made work.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shade said:


> Guys, I think we should turn our attention from this to the upcoming DBZ special that'll air in fall.
> 
> I mean, c'mon, the epic win of DBZ in the awesome animation quality of today. XD



More info 
PLZ


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh so that new anime thing is real? 

I wonder how that will turn out...


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> This here is a live action fanmade fight between Saiyanman and #17 & #18
> (it's in French )
> 
> *here*
> ...



i lol'd


----------



## Shade (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, it's real and will be airing this fall. Think of it as an OVA.

Remember that One Piece/DBZ crossover from a few years back? It'll be a lot like that except DBZ alone. I hope someone gets a good rip.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2008)

whoa, there was a dbz/one piece crossover? vid plz?


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 11, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> whoa, there was a dbz/one piece crossover? vid plz?


Listen to some music while reading if you want


----------



## KnifeShapedPain94 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was obssessed with this show when i was little...first anime I ever saw. I think anything will be a let down for me...the two actors the one from war of the worlds and emmy rossum are hot but I don't wanna see them in a movie as my favorite show ever.


----------



## GsG (Aug 11, 2008)

They should ask Toonami to make commercials for the movie on TV since they have experience in hyping up DBZ. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJdHrN01wG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 11, 2008)

Another kittend died after entering again here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

That crossover thing looked really gay. I didn't finish watching it. 

Kittens dying?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That crossover thing looked really gay. I didn't finish watching it.
> 
> Kittens dying?


Cross Epoch was better. It was made by Toriyama and Oda together and the designs were fantastic. Vegeta had the best design.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

What's a Cross Epoch?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Cross Epoch?


Cross Epoch is a manga crossover between Dragon Ball and One Piece created by both Akira Toriyama and Eiichiro Oda. The characters that are in this are all in groups that are mostly pairs.

Krillin and Chopper
Bulma and Nami
Roshi and Sanji
Vegeta, Robin, Trunks and Usopp
Piccolo and Zoro
Goku and Luffy
Pilaf and Buggy
And two extra Dragon Ball characters Mr Satan and Shenlong.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw that shit raw on youtube, is there a subbed version?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 12, 2008)

is there still not a damn trailer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe there will be a trailer in Fall 2009.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 12, 2008)

That movie gives me desires to insert some dragonballs into the producer's asses


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 12, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> That movie gives me desires to insert some dragonballs into the producer's asses



that would be painful, almost as painful as watching this movie is going to be


----------



## Shade (Aug 12, 2008)

Trailer is rumoured to come out with Babylon AD, end of August. A teaser at least.


----------



## anime_master2005 (Aug 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L__-uEbTI4[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know if this has been posted before, anyone see this fan made piece of beauty?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah it was already posted, but it dont hurt, because this is EPIC on the fan made scale


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

new pics much


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Why isn't his hair black?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 13, 2008)

cuz they r killing Dragonball Z.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Well maybe it might do good for people who don't know about DBZ and just like action.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2008)

*looks at the images*



MY EYESS!!! They are bleeeding!! Im blind!!! 


Dear God, someone needs to kill them!! I mean, even Gackt in this video looks more Goku than that moron... He looks like Frodo!!  The lord of the Balls?


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

the dude does look like frodo


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2008)

For Fuck Sake, have you read the poll in the main page??


Polls Archive

*Spoiler*: __ 




What's your opinion on Goku *attending high school?
*
    * Bad decision but it won't ruin the movie (38%, 769 Votes)
    * It'll ruin the movie! (31%, 625 Votes)
    * I don't really care (19%, 384 Votes)
    * I'm all for it! (13%, 269 Votes)

For the love of GOD, Goku never went to school!! 




And this is from the Cast page:

*Spoiler*: __ 



18 years old, Goku is considered uncool and unpopular at school, but he is in fact an extremely talented martial arts fighter who gets rigorous training from his grandfather, Gohan. After the death of his grandfather by the evil Lord Piccolo, Goku finds his destiny in his grandfather's dying request that he find Master Roshi and gather all seven Dragon Balls (of which he has one) in order to prevent Piccolo from succeeding in his desire to use the dragonballs to take over the world.




I stoped reading right there. This movie isnt even worth of disc space. 
I cant believe James Marsters is the more accurate character of them all. 
Ack... my pooor mind....


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> new pics much



[YOUTUBE]aRn5-LQCg2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2008)

You know, it doesn't look that bad. I can see myself enjoying this movie. 

You really can't go into this movie expecting alot. You just can't capture the intensity the manga/anime had in a live action film.

The trailer will decide if I watch it in theatres or not.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 14, 2008)

THIS IS GOING RULE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why isn't his hair black?


Well in some artwork Saiya-Jin have been shown with very dark brown hair. Usually its Vegeta though. The thing I noticed about those images is the outfit "Goku" is wearing makes him look more like Zack from FF7 than Son Goku.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh I know about Vegeta and his father's hair, my point was Goku's *isn't*.



Kitty Litter said:


> [YOUTUBE]aRn5-LQCg2s[/YOUTUBE]



That just came on Adult Swim tonight.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2008)

Well if you want to nitpick that much...

If he was a redhead I would start complaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, man, this movie is gonna be awesome! 

Anyone else stoked? I'm stoked. YEAH! DBZ! DBZ! DBZ! Unpopular highschool kid angst! DBZ! Purple shirt over a sweater! YES! DBZ DBZ DBZ!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't think this movie could sound more horrible but...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

The purple shirt over the sweater is the clincher for me.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, man, this movie is gonna be awesome!
> 
> Anyone else stoked? I'm stoked. YEAH! DBZ! DBZ! DBZ! Unpopular highschool kid angst! DBZ! Purple shirt over a sweater! YES! DBZ DBZ DBZ!!!



the sarcasm meter is off the roof on this 1


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 14, 2008)

I still hate this movie and hope it bleeds money and everyone that appears in it has their career ruined.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> new pics much



OMG THE SHIRT ! THE SHIRT  !!!!! This movie is in for so much epicness of fail !! 

Like, if you don't see it, you're missing something ! Some terrible movies HAVE to be seen for the lulz !

I recommend waiting for the DVD, getting a few pals and beers, and watch it drunk !!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, definitely a rental, pirate, free-pass, or drive-in from across the street movie here. Anyone who goes to see this in the theatres is mentally deficient.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, definitely a rental, pirate, free-pass, or drive-in from across the street movie here. Anyone who goes to see this in the theatres is *mentally deficient*.



Or already drunk or under drugs. Only passable excuses to go see in the theatre.

Eat a spacecake, watch DB at teh movies, scary bad trip.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

im watching this online


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 14, 2008)

even if this sucks...It will still be a top grossing movie no doubt..seriously you shouldnt underestimate how big dragonball well DBZ is..Ive seen a grandma who had a rock the dragon Ringtone


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 14, 2008)

Where are the dinosaurs and the giant fishes??


----------



## son_michael (Aug 14, 2008)

Dragonball is STILL big in japan and were talking about a series that debuted in japan in 1985


----------



## Micku (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm going to see it for the lulz. 

Seriously....I can't see any good from a live action DBZ. And what's up with mah Bulma? And that's Goku??? lol, I wonder how are they going to do Piccolo?  

Anyway, if it turns it to be a good movie, through all the doubt....kudos.


Edit: 

Y'know what, Bulma doesn't look that bad. Best that they could do without the whole blue hair thing. I still don't like the plot, but I need to stop thinking of the original dragonball in order to like it. I need to think of this movie like a alternate universe or something, it reminds me of some of the fanfics that tried to redo the storyline everything by putting the characters in school.

If I think of it like that, then maybe the movie wouldn't be that bad. However, I still don't like that Goku...

Anyone has a picture of Goku in the old Dragonball movie that came out in japan or something?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pirating for teh lulz


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> even if this sucks...It will still be a top grossing movie no doubt..seriously you shouldnt underestimate how big dragonball well DBZ is..Ive seen a grandma who had a rock the dragon Ringtone



indeed. it is still extremely popular all around the world.
also, a grandma that had Rock the Dragon....as a ringtone? OMG LOL


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm still shaking my fucking head at this. THAT'S Goku. REALLY?!! Wow.

If I ever meet anybody who's actually gonna use their money to see this in theaters, I will give a fierce slap/punch across the face.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2008)

I am paying 10 dollars to see this movie. I want them to make a sequel just to spite everyone.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 15, 2008)

ill be there on opening day


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll prob see it in theaters just for the hell of it.


----------



## Felt (Aug 15, 2008)

these pics aren't filling me with confidence


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 15, 2008)

Hollie said:


> these pics aren't filling me with confidence



we can only hope Piccolo ends up ok.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 16, 2008)

I read somewhere this shiet its gonna cost 100 million dollars??


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 16, 2008)

^I coulda made a better one with that much.


----------



## GsG (Aug 16, 2008)

Even with 300 million it wouldn't be enough.  They need at least several billion if they want to have realistic Kamehameha's, fighting scenes, earth shaking blasts and power ups, and realistic Cell and Majin Buu regeneration needed for DBZ.   However I keep remembering that this is only DB without all the insane explosions and stuff and so I get a bit sad.  Then I look at the movie and get more sad.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 16, 2008)

GsG said:


> Even with 300 million it wouldn't be enough.  They need at least several billion if they want to have realistic Kamehameha's, fighting scenes, earth shaking blasts and power ups, and realistic Cell and Majin Buu regeneration needed for DBZ.   However I keep remembering that this is only DB without all the insane explosions and stuff and so I get a bit sad.  Then I look at the movie and get more sad.



u should get sad, let me go pop in the real DBZ.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Will probably fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

100,000,000 for what? Certainly not the cast, script, costumes, or marketing. This movie suks.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 18, 2008)

if all that is cheap visual effects should be decent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

I assume they could cover all that sub 10,000,000, unless the actors think they're worth more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2008)

Meh, Im sure the Kamehameha will look fine.........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

What if it's not a beam, but a ball of blue energy? Would you kill yourself then? I would.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 18, 2008)

They have turn my Goku in to some metrosexual wannabe, seriously i will never forgive them!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

He's a straight-up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), right?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 18, 2008)

if they make the sayain saga in a future movie they have to put in

"vegeta what does the scouter say about his power level?"


"Its over 9000!!!"


they should spend months working on that scene alone


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> if they make the sayain saga in a future movie they have to put in
> 
> "vegeta what does the scouter say about his power level?"
> 
> ...



if done right would be the most epic scene in movie history


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if it's not a beam, but a ball of blue energy? Would you kill yourself then? I would.


I'd slit my wrists(the wrong way cuz dying hurts) and do pushups in salt water.


----------



## anime_master2005 (Aug 19, 2008)

This poster pretty much says everything about how bad the movie will most likely be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

son_michael said:


> if they make the sayain saga in a future movie they have to put in
> 
> "vegeta what does the scouter say about his power level?"
> 
> ...


They'd have to spend 100,000,000 on that scene alone! :amazed They'd pull in at least a dozen Oscars. 


HumanWine said:


> I'd slit my wrists(the wrong way cuz dying hurts) and do pushups in salt water.


Good man.


----------



## fghj (Aug 19, 2008)

Bulma is pretty hot. I hope she gets a nude scene or two. Or a whole movie. Or two.

edit: march 2009?


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2008)

So, what's up?  Any less fail coming out of this yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

You need more failure? 

Don't worry, as soon as more information is available for this movie, failure you shall get.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 19, 2008)

You want info on this go to this web site and enjoy


----------



## Shade (Aug 19, 2008)

gets all the news first, terrible as it may be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

I remember, not long ago, when the rumblings of a live-action DBZ was sending a shockwave through the Internet and everyone scoffed at the idea and said it would *never happen.*

How foolish they must feel.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 19, 2008)

yea alot of people have to feel stupid right now but thats ok, it probably woulda been better had it never happen


----------



## Zerowind (Aug 21, 2008)

In March 2002, 20th Century Fox acquired feature film rights to the Dragon Ball franchise and began production on an American live action film entitled Dragonball. Ben Ramsey was tapped to create a screenplay based on Dragon Ball Z Directed by James Wong and produced by Stephen Chow, the film is scheduled to be released in the United States on April 8, 2009.


Its done already and its made by stepen chow its delayed it must be show in august 2008 but its moved in april 2009 here are the characthers


	Justin Chatwin	... 	Goku
other cast:

	James Marsters	... 	Lord Piccolo

	Emmy Rossum	... 	Bulma

	Jamie Chung	... 	Chi Chi

	Yun-Fat Chow	... 	Master Roshi

	Randall Duk Kim	... 	Grandpa Gohan

	Ernie Hudson	... 	Master Mutaito

	Joon Park	... 	Yamcha

	Eriko Tamura	... 	Mai

	Texas Battle	... 	Carey Fuller

	Shavon Kirksey	... 	Emi

	Luis Arrieta	... 	Weaver

	Richard Blake	... 	Agundas
	Julian Sedgwick	... 	Mr. Kingery


THIS WILL NOT BE GOOD AS THE ANIME BECAUSE THEY MADE GOKU A TEENAGER HIGHSCHOOL THEY RUINED DBZ


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 21, 2008)

Stephen chow produces so maybe it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 21, 2008)

Master Roshi has hair in the film = fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I have a feeling Roshi will be the worst part of the movie. Complain as you might about Goku being in Highschool, wearing sweaters and pink shirts, being picked on and nerdy, secretly pining for Chi Chi, and being an overall douche; as bad as all that will be, Roshi will be *worse*!

Can you imagine?


----------



## Zerowind (Aug 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling Roshi will be the worst part of the movie. Complain as you might about Goku being in Highschool, wearing sweaters and pink shirts, being picked on and nerdy, secretly pining for Chi Chi, and being an overall douche; as bad as all that will be, Roshi will be *worse*!
> 
> Can you imagine?



yeah this movie will suck for good and they said there will be no kamehameha or chiblast just kung-fu thats bullshit mad


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

*sigh* i wish the teaser trailer would come out already..


----------



## son_michael (Aug 22, 2008)

Zerowind said:


> yeah this movie will suck for good and they said there will be no kamehameha or chiblast just kung-fu thats bullshit mad



who said that?


----------



## ss5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think it is possible to make a *good* and *accurate *live ation movie of DBZ. The way Goku looks in that pic is just messed up.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh dear..


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

^ Seems like it's false. For a minute there i thought all fans would be saved from humiliation.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

They will never be able to make this right. I bet you this will crash and burn.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Stephen chow produces so maybe it wouldn't be too bad.



thats a massive + for me too 

but i doubt even chow's brillance can save this movie


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> They will never be able to make this right. I bet you this will crash and burn.



Sadly it will probably still pull in lots of money even if it is horrible shit, thanks to curious people or blinded fans. Then there will be sequels. >_<


----------



## ss5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Sadly it will probably still pull in lots of money even if it is horrible shit, thanks to curious people or blinded fans. Then there will be sequels. >_<



Hah, if  they could make one with Broly or Bojack I might see it. That is probably never going to happen though.

But if they can make movies like the Incredible hulk and Transformers you would think that it would be possible.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah i'm hoping it works out.


----------



## Shade (Aug 22, 2008)

First of all, THIS IS A DRAGONBALL MOVIE, NOT DRAGONBALL Z. GEEZ.

Secondly, hope-inducing interview:



			
				DBMB said:
			
		

> Justin Chatwin and stunt team 87Eleven were interviewed for the October issue of Roadshow. DBthemovie has your translation!
> 
> Here are the highlights:
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

The interview makes it sound like it _could _be good. But it also makes it sound like it _could_ be as awful as we all fear. 

Interesting at any rate.


----------



## SPN (Aug 22, 2008)

Chow Yun-Fat = Win
This movie = Potential
Me = So horny

I may end up seeing it just for "the lulz"... as kids say these days.


----------



## Zerowind (Aug 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> who said that?



stephen chow him self said that there will be no kamehameha or chi blast in their presscon


----------



## son_michael (Aug 23, 2008)

well here's some good news


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 23, 2008)

Zerowind said:


> stephen chow him self said that there will be no kamehameha or chi blast in their presscon



WTF are you talking about Justin chatwin already confirmed he does a Kamehameha and hes excited to see it....

And to the post above..
Yes..My hope for Dragonball Remains


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well here's some good news



Wow... more good press.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 23, 2008)

If the producers like it, it doesn't mean the public will ! 

I wonder how I'd feel if the movie is a success...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 24, 2008)

well things are looking up, man if I could just see a trailer I mean come on


----------



## Shade (Aug 25, 2008)

People think a trailer is due with Babylon AD which comes out soon.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 25, 2008)

yea thats possible, seems really late we havent had anything but pictures


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a trailer for the Watchmen, which is a solid year away when it aired; why not DB?


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We have a trailer for the Watchmen, which is a solid year away when it aired; why not DB?



Cause DB isn't awesome like Watchmen.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 25, 2008)

DB>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Watchmen

My inner Fan is screaming "FUCK YEAH" 

The actual movie..I might say different :/
Though i hope not


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 26, 2008)

Watchmen looks weird to me man


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 26, 2008)

HEY GUYS DB TRAILER HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED FINALLY!!


October 17.....With max payne

Source: 

Max payne does look pretty badass

Watch the trailer Here: "You'll Rebel to Anything" 

Oh and chow yun fat recently said in an interview that the script was really good and he joined because of that therefore i trust him and hope the movie turns out good

Justin chatwin also apparently read all of the DB Manga to get goku right so im not as worried anymore...Awesome news :WOW


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

Silly Ryuzaki, Justin Chatwin can't read.  Only skim:WOW


----------



## Aeon (Aug 27, 2008)

So we finally have a date for a trailer. ?


----------



## Penance (Aug 27, 2008)

Link83 said:


> So we finally have a date for a trailer. ?



Sweet-I guess I'm going to see Max Payne...


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 27, 2008)

Guess im skipping school that day 
My stomach will be in awful pain.....

@MiderT: But....we can atleast Hope .......Its a fad nowadays :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

October? I've officially lost interest.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 27, 2008)

I so cant wait for this....Im fo sho going to be first in line


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 28, 2008)

October while thats what a few weeks now right? What's today the 28? ah man thats pretty far it seems


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Watchmen looks weird to me man



And DB doesn't?


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

Mmm can't wait for the trailer. Still i'm annoyed Krillin won't be in this movie D: considering Krillin is suppost to have known Goku for a long time and is his best friend. They've kinda fucked that up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2008)

this movie looks kinda cool to me now, after the marketing


----------



## Micku (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Mmm can't wait for the trailer. Still i'm annoyed Krillin won't be in this movie D: considering Krillin is suppost to have known Goku for a long time and is his best friend. They've kinda fucked that up.



He's not in the movie?!

Yeah...y'know....I gott'a remind myself that they are not really going with the original plot here. 

I still think the movie is going to suck, but everyone is going to see it anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Mmm can't wait for the trailer. Still i'm annoyed Krillin won't be in this movie D: considering Krillin is suppost to have known Goku for a long time and is his best friend. *They've kinda fucked that up*.


Just like everything else. I know to some it doesn't seem like much but putting Goku in school destroys his entire character. Goku as a character is uneducated, its who he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Imagine your delight when we learn Goku is a model student, straight As, nerd.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine your delight when we learn Goku is a model student, straight As, nerd.



they better make him the dumbest kid in school who can barley get a passing grade


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

He'll be a genius!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2008)

Guess the "Goku shouldn't be an idiot" complainers got their wish...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol I'm expecting this movie to be shit, but im still anticipating the trailer. I wanna see the shit so bad. But I'm still pissed that they cut Krillin out of this one. It's a huge love/hate relationship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, how can they cut out Goku's best friend? It's bullshit! 

Plus, Krillin was cool.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 28, 2008)

I think its hard to justify Krillin as small as he was in a live action film.
It's like how Bay won't put Dinobots in his Transformers film because they just can't be justified to the concpet.


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

But it's bullshit! they need Krillin in eventually anyway for the whole super saiyan thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see the big deal about his size. He's just a midget!  There are plenty of midgets to choose from!

They could even just make him really short. Not even midget-short. I doubt anyone would really care at this point. Get some 4' 9" guy play him for all we care.


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

Nah they can just do what they did with the hobbits in Tlotr


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, they could do that as well. Fairly convincing it was.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see the big deal about his size. He's just a midget!  There are plenty of midgets to choose from!
> 
> They could even just make him really short. Not even midget-short. I doubt anyone would really care at this point. Get some 4' 9" guy play him for all we care.



I think the main problem is that kuririn has no nose


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> And DB doesn't?



well all we have seen is pictures, and DB does look weird from what I've seen


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think the main problem is that kuririn has no nose



CGI it out.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Si Style said:


> I think its hard to justify Krillin as small as he was in a live action film.
> It's like how Bay won't put Dinobots in his Transformers film because they just can't be justified to the concpet.


I really doubt thats the issue. If they can mess around with other important parts of the characters they don't seem like the type that would care how tall they make Krillin.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually they just kinda fused the characters together...so Yamcha is Yamcha +Kuririn...Thats what i heard...and kuririn could also star in the next movie...ya never know :/



Chee said:


> And DB doesn't?


Looks awesome to me


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Er........from a pick I saw, they are making Goku wear normal clothing.....Hence, they are basically rewriting the story..............yay............(sarcasm)


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 28, 2008)

Height shouldnt be an issue..hell Hugh JAckman is Wolverine and Wolverine is traditionally short.


----------



## dwabn (Aug 28, 2008)

the screens dont look so hot if u ask me

*cringe*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Er........from a pick I saw, they are making Goku wear normal clothing.....Hence, they are basically rewriting the story..............yay............(sarcasm)



I think Goku did canonically were normal clothing in the series, although rarely. That one pic with him in what looks like a lavender sweater and basically "nerdy clothing" though...I shuddered when I saw it...


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 29, 2008)

Cons = goku wearing nerdy crap

Pros= an alternate reality of the DB universe...TBH i dont want to see everything copy and pasted from the manga...well i have the manga for that and it'll be predictable for the DB fans...so im actually glad they changed bits...

But they didnt have to go with the highschool kid cliche. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

I would like to see new stories and such for DB-related things myself. Especially the video games already. 

However, I don't think that this movie will provide us with that while maintaining the integrity of what makes the show actually work: retarded powers and huge explosions.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> But they didnt have to go with the highschool kid cliche. D:



America  .


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh man I dont know if I am happy they changed things alot or not, a new leaf could be nice but I want my Dragonball.


----------



## Shade (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't wait for Dragonball The Movie: The Game.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2008)

It'll be like that Superman game for the N64!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 29, 2008)

Shade said:


> Can't wait for Dragonball The Movie: The Game.



o dear Lord...


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 29, 2008)

Ill only buy if you can do special moves when playing with Bulma and Mai


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 29, 2008)

^interesting way to look at it lol


----------



## Shade (Aug 29, 2008)

If they use the Budokai Tenkaichi engine but with new character models and environments, then it could be a decent game. But instead, they're gonna make it a crappy HP-movie-to-game style action-adventure.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2008)

Shade said:


> Can't wait for Dragonball The Movie: The Game.



Don't forget the promotional action figures, Fast food tie-ins, and promotional clothing!


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Promotional clothing?  Does that mean that the Gap will be donating clothes?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm, no Krillin? Blasphemy...


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

Wait wait.  No Krillin?  That's.. retarded. D:

God, he might have been the only reason I would have wanted to see this.   Oh well.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 29, 2008)

Wait, you mean this isn't a joke?  It's for real?  It's actually being made? 

I might check it out from the library in a few years.  Once.  Because I'm a masochist.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2008)

The screenshots look kind of emo...like "this is a serious business action film", which really doesn't suit DB at all. I really hope they can capture that tongue-in-cheek feeling that the anime has.


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait, see.. I still don't understand how this



= 

Master Roshi.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm going to be really disappointed I believe


----------



## Kamina (Aug 30, 2008)

I Already know the story of the film.. it's a teenage life problem film with minor fight scenes..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 30, 2008)

^sadly it could be....but with evil green aliens attacking


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 30, 2008)

Koi said:


> Wait, see.. I still don't understand how this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tiki hut stoner/loser/failure Roshi


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> ^sadly it could be....but with evil green aliens attacking



If it's anything like Poweranger fight scenes i'm going to shoot myself..


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2008)

Koi said:


> Wait, see.. I still don't understand how this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I see it.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 31, 2008)

Kamina said:


> If it's anything like Poweranger fight scenes i'm going to shoot myself..


Those fight scenes are epic in their own special way


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 31, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Those fight scenes are epic in their own special way



I'd rather get sat on by a fat chick than watch my DBZ turn into Power Ranger fighting


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2008)

Kamina said:


> If it's anything like Poweranger fight scenes i'm going to shoot myself..



SEEK-EYAH!!! Anyone remember that?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 31, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> SEEK-EYAH!!! Anyone remember that?



thats tommy


remember this?     AI YA!! AI YA!!!


----------



## Noah (Sep 1, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Now I see it.



So what's everyone complaining about then? Looks just like Roshi 




son_michael said:


> thats tommy
> remember this?     AI YA!! AI YA!!!



Ai yai yai, rangers!" you mean, surely.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ai yai yai, rangers!" you mean, surely.




nope but Alpha was awsome too


----------



## Kamina (Sep 1, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Those fight scenes are epic in their own special way



Are you crazy?!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 1, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Those fight scenes are epic in their own special way



Not when they're plaguing my DBZ.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2008)

Special, as in, retarded? Yes, verily so.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

Everyone knows the power rangers are awesome. Dont hate.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Everyone knows the power rangers are awesome. Dont hate.



I'm hatin....I have bad flashbacks of "meeting" the Power Rangers


----------



## hauntedtony (Sep 2, 2008)

They ruined the story so I have no idea whats gonna happen


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know how I feel about the movie now...


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 3, 2008)

Have those pics been shown yet?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a sweetheart movie to me


----------



## Kreig (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh dear god. 
What in the hell did they do to Piccolo?!?!


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't they do anything right ?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Sep 3, 2008)

P...Piccolo

Wow.

This will be funny after a dosage of Mary Jane


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't Piccolo supposed to be really old at first, then get younger? Perhaps that's the old Piccolo, and he'll look like he should when he gets younger?


At any rate, I shall be buying a replica dragonball whenever they come out... It looks cool.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2008)

that's the piccolo in the movie, at least if they didn't change it

the piccolo everyone is thinking of is his son

now that i think about it, he doesn't look all that bad actually they look alike


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 3, 2008)

escamoh said:


> that's the piccolo in the movie, at least if they didn't change it
> 
> the piccolo everyone is thinking of is his son
> 
> now that i think about it, he doesn't look all that bad actually they look alike



Oh I know thats the Piccolo thats supposed to be up there.  But the skin color!  At least give it a hue of green for the fans.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 3, 2008)

Still missing the antenna as well...


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmz...

Well i did think of Piccolo Jr.

But they have actually done a decent job with Piccolo! My bad!
I'm still getting high before i watch it though lmao.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah the skin color and antennae are the only things missing

the clothing is pretty stupid too but i guess they wanted to make him look like a space traveler or something


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2008)

that looks like a really good *king piccolo* that Piccolo is the actual evil half of kami and the piccolo that we all know and love is actually a reincarnation of kami's evil half


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not surprised by the controversy.  Most of the people on this board are too young and only watched Dragon Ball Z.  (Dragonball was an inferior show as well...so I am not surprised.)  The World Martial Arts Tournament was entertaining though.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm not surprised by the controversy.  Most of the people on this board are too young and only watched Dragon Ball Z.  (Dragonball was an inferior show as well...so I am not surprised.)  The World Martial Arts Tournament was entertaining though.




dragonball was awsome,especially when goku started training with kami


----------



## fghj (Sep 3, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Have those pics been shown yet?



Omg...is this real...wtf??!

He looks like the vampire from game Legacy of Kain ffs -_-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

The training sequences make me think of a kung fu movie. With maybe a couple blue *fireballs*.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL what's retarded is the actress playing Bulma said in an interview something along these lines
'Piccolo looks amazing! they made him look just like the anime.'


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 3, 2008)

Why isn't Piccolo green? 



There's something wrong with the background, looks off.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like a plastic background.

What the hell is Piccolo wearing in that second shot? a red bathrobe?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Why isn't Piccolo green?
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with the background, looks off.



Looks like it's cgi background and Chatwin was cut and pasted over it.

That or it's from that one scene in Power Rangers: The Movie. 



escamoh said:


> yeah the skin color and antennae are the only things missing
> 
> the clothing is pretty stupid too but i guess they wanted to make him look like a space traveler or something



I can give some leeway about not including the antennae, those would look akward and hard to manage to boot. Disappointed but, for Piccolo's case, I can understand the possible limitations.

It's weird someone said he looks like a vampire from Legacy of Kain, because the first thing that popped in my mind when I saw him was "vampire".


----------



## batanga (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm reading the script right now.


__________________________________
__________________________________





It's worse than I'd thought...


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

What the fucking hell? Piccolo summoning Oozarus? Goku a nerd?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

The skin is still going to be green btw


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

> The skin is still going to be green btw


Thank the heavens


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 3, 2008)

That's... a really retarded script. 

EPIC ! I tell you !!


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this real?


Then it's official, they ruined Goku.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2008)

isn't that the early draft of the script?



im preety sure thats not the script the movie will be using


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> Then it's official, they ruined Goku.


Whats left of him anyway. Honestly appart from his name I can't find anything that is Goku about this guy. Why are these film makers trying to ruin Dragon Ball?

As for Piccolo I respect James Masters and think he is a really talented actor, especially with his role in the second season of Torchwood, but that is the worst Piccolo I've ever seen. All I can say is he'd better play the part right, I'm definatly not going to the cinema to see this but after seeing the nightmare that was Meet The Spartans I'm not so cirtain about buying a movie I have a feeling will be bad.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2008)

just wait for the trailer before you condemm the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

The script produced massive lulz from myself. I knew it was going to turn into that. I KNEW IT. 

I warned you guys.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 3, 2008)

I absolutely refuse to believe thats the script or the final images of Piccolo. Marsters isnt a liar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

What if it is though? 

Piccolo is tinted slightly green, afterall. Ever so slightly. Like pale, puke green.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Another attractive girl in rather tight leather clothing.

I know what audience they're targeting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, obviously not the Japanese. Otherwise she'd be 12.


----------



## Noah (Sep 3, 2008)

lol @ the space clothes trying to replicate Namekian skin.

Oh man. This thing is so beyond awesome I can't stand it.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 3, 2008)

i like how they did piccolo

imo a green character with antennas would've been really corny. alright for a cartoon, but too corny for a live movie. i prefer it this way because it seems more believable ^^

and that script was proven fake btw


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 3, 2008)

^They probably said the same about the overall DB franchise when making this movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

You know maybe the Red Ribbon Army should've been the main villains in the first movie...


----------



## Yaakov (Sep 3, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Have those pics been shown yet?



this is so gay........mortal kombat spin-off


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel so much hatred, it hurts.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 3, 2008)

this is gonna fuckin suck


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 3, 2008)

well damn the trailer might just put me into a coma


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

Please tell me that isn't the script.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm paying money just to see Chatwin produce a Kamehameha. The effects. The way he says it.

Jackpot bitches


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I'm paying money just to see Chatwin produce a Kamehameha. The effects. The way he says it.
> 
> Jackpot bitches



jackpot my ass.....i might cry


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 4, 2008)

I wonder if Kami will look the same as the Piccolo in the movie, unless they're not going to use him either.




Hylian said:


> i like how they did piccolo
> 
> imo a green character with antennas would've been really corny. alright for a cartoon, but too corny for a live movie. i prefer it this way because it seems more believable ^^



This might be just me, but if a good amount of the material for a series doesn't translate well to live action then maybe they shouldn't make it live action?



Seto Kaiba said:


> You know maybe the Red Ribbon Army should've been the main villains in the first movie...



no no no, that'd make too much fucking sense.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 4, 2008)

i remember it being said that there were two versions of piccolo....The albino one that we see now and the proper picolo in the last 10-15 mins of the movie in the final fight against goku...So dont give up yet

and please dont commit suicide


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2008)

........

I....

I just...

I just...

I just don't think I,ll be able to make it through this movie.... Y_Y


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

To be fair, I cant imagine a green picollo without it looking like a power rangers reject.

So I'm not that annoyed. Personally, the fact that some pics look like Goku is a normal kid bother me more. I'm more interested in how the actors will pull off their performances above all.

Once again, Watch the old live action dragonball movie just so you can say "It can't be that bad"


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 4, 2008)

The trailer better be good.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 4, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> The trailer better be good.


Based on the previous level of phail shown from this movie, the trailer better be somewhere btwn win and epic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Another attractive girl in rather tight leather clothing.
> 
> I know what audience they're targeting.



Best damn thing I've seen about this movie.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess I'll hold out some hope still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 5, 2008)

Kami? There's not going to be a Kami. This movie is trying to be somewhat rooted in reality. That means no green alien protecting the planet on a tower stuck on a pole 100 miles in the sky with what seems to be a 1920's black caricature.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

^

No talking cats?


----------



## fghj (Sep 5, 2008)

No Mr Popo?  Say it ain't so!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2008)

fghj said:


> No Mr Popo?  Say it ain't so!


On the bright side they can't ruin his design if hes absent.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 5, 2008)

well I had heard that Piccolo would somehow transform into the Piccolo we all know, but still that just seems weird


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 5, 2008)

If they included Popo in this movie, there would be literally *no way* around a lawsuit.

Think about it.

1. They stick to his character design: sued for racism to the MAX. The only thing Popo is missing is a fucking watermelon wedge.

2. They just get a black man to play him: sued for racism to a lesser extent. What? Just because he looks like that, mean's he's black? RACISM!

3. They us a white guy or other race: sued for racism again. The character was obviously originally black; HATE CRIMES!!


Popo not being in the movie might even get a minor lawsuit.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If they included Popo in this movie, there would be literally *no way* around a lawsuit.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...



Other than the fact you apparently don't understand hate crime legislature and it progressively devolves into "race card" hyperbole, very astute prediction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 5, 2008)

I use hate crimes as a generic term for racism. I blame the Simpsons.


----------



## fghj (Sep 5, 2008)

But but...the lulz!


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 5, 2008)

Im watching that AZN chick thats supposed to play Chi-Chi in . Im smelling fail


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 5, 2008)

Im still holding out hope until i see some footage


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Im watching that AZN chick thats supposed to play Chi-Chi in . Im smelling fail



Heh. It's too bad she's got such a crappy start to her career. My cousin and I met her in San Diego while she was on the Real World. I'd like to actually have some sort of pride in saying I've met her. But so far....nothing. 

She's still really friggin' hot though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 5, 2008)

footage would be nice, it would give a better feel to the fail of this movie, or maybe it will be a shocker lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If they included Popo in this movie, there would be literally *no way* around a lawsuit.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...



Well, you know, Mutaito is played by a black guy.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm surprised he made it into the movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2008)

How is it that Master Roshi's master (who's supposed to be DEAD) made it, and not Krillin?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Dead about 300 years before the story even began


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 6, 2008)

I hear theres going to be time travelling.Like goku does in the Dragonball anime where he meets master roshi's master :S


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 6, 2008)

lol Master Roshi's master just sounds funny


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Turtle Hermit AND Crane Hermit's master, one of the best arcs in Dragonball


----------



## Talon. (Sep 6, 2008)

feel free to give (very little) neg reps to me fer saying this, but I am nt farmiar with that arc. The only ep i remember is the one where they first introduce the shape shifting pig-guy, and he was trying to marry (correct me if im wrong) Chi-Chi. That was probably the funniest episode i saw of The original DB


----------



## batanga (Sep 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Turtle Hermit AND Crane Hermit's master, one of the best arcs in Dragonball


True.

Also, DB >>>>>>> DBZ


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2008)

moar trailer pics





did roshi ever use that 'power-pull extend' stick in DB? b/c it looks like he's using it in the movie


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol WTF? No. The powerpole was given to Goku by Grandpa Gohan. Roshi having it doesn't even make sense unless Roshi gave it to Gohan.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol WTF? No. The powerpole was given to Goku by Grandpa Gohan. Roshi having it doesn't even make sense unless Roshi gave it to Gohan.



Bingo.  I'm thinking Kami -> Korin -> Roshi -> Gohan -> Goku


----------



## fghj (Sep 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Bingo.  I'm thinking Kami -> Korin -> Roshi -> Gohan -> Goku



*Checks manga*
Yep, the cat says he gave it to Roshi a long time ago.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

It took 3 years for Roshi to beat Korin (what a waste) and 3 days for Goku.

His ears must've went through hell when he left


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 6, 2008)

poor Roshi, Goku just makes him look bad. and the trailer pics why is Goku wearing all black...


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 7, 2008)

^Teenage angst


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a strange feeling this movie will be good

Maybe its the fanboy or maybe its some uber power of telekinesis scientifically unexplained...


........Maybe its the Fanboy


----------



## Starrk (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw the first pics of James Marsters as Piccolo, and I have to say, 

Good show.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks to young for Piccolo..


----------



## Starrk (Sep 7, 2008)

It is supposed to be at the end of the Dragonball story, right before DBZ starts...


----------



## fghj (Sep 7, 2008)

^huh? I thought it's old Piccolo in this movie.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 7, 2008)

It is...but then the new piccolo comes....thats why ive been saying all this time...Lord piccolo spends 500 years in prison...this drains his colour and shiz...then at the end he coffs up piccolo junior which will be more GREEN and probably has the cape and turban.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 7, 2008)

^I wouldn't expect to see Piccolo with a cape in this movie...maybe a part 2 is the tournament, and leads into Raditz with Goku dying...cliffhanger being Raditz says 2 stronger ones are coming. 3 would be Vegeta vs Goku now that if done right, could have a great story and be badass but its just a dream...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 7, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> poor Roshi, Goku just makes him look bad. and the trailer pics why is Goku wearing all black...



its his blue gi, goku wore that in the beginning of DB i believe


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 7, 2008)

Please don't flame me for this but most fans of DB, DBZ, and DBGT know how when charaters when attacked badly loose their shirts and the rest of them gets cut up. Do you think the studio would go that far or are they not going to do the whole fanservice thing?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 7, 2008)

I doubt we will see a shirtless Chatwin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure we will. He's been workin' out.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 8, 2008)

^really???


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2008)

piccolos backside



i like the pants. it has the same baggy style from the anime


----------



## fghj (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't remember that guy on the left in manga


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2008)

fghj said:


> I don't remember that guy on the left in manga



he's just some guy that works for the movie. not a real movie character


----------



## Garfield (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this movie ever gonna come out?


----------



## Noah (Sep 8, 2008)

Hrm....if I trick myself into believing it, the suit _almost_ looks like it could be Piccolo's skin.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 8, 2008)

Piccolo's pants don't look bad.


----------



## gabrielzero (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really excited for this movie.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

fghj said:


> I don't remember that guy on the left in manga



That's Gohan.


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 9, 2008)

Waspinator cannot wait to see this film. It will be awesome....

stoned that is.


----------



## Koi (Sep 9, 2008)

Piccolo's pants are the kind Goku should have.   It looks like the latter's wearing pajmas.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 10, 2008)

well I don't mind Piccolo's pants but seeing the trailer could change my opinion of course


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL, I think its funny how everyone is waiting for the trailer. What? They'll Make Goku NOT a Nerd in the Trailer? They will NOT make Chichi the most popular girl in school in the trailer? They will CG in a Kuririn for the Trailer? They will CG a bald head, a long white beard and sunglasses on Chow yun fat? They will add a CG of Yamucha with a non-ugly ass face in the trailer? They will change Piccolo's skin to green and Bulma's hair to purple/blue in the after editing? They will make this NOT a kung fu hustle type action movie with exagerated switches between fast and slow motion? They will NOT have a shit ton of overhead camera angles like he has in ALL of his movies? 

Suddenly the trailer will use any of the source material? 

Psshhhhh I think not.


Member that Star Trek Movie where they cloned Picard?
that Shinzon dude?


yeah ...this dude ...


LOL


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 10, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> LOL, I think its funny how everyone is waiting for the trailer. What? They'll Make Goku NOT a Nerd in the Trailer? They will NOT make Chichi the most popular girl in school in the trailer? They will CG in a Kuririn for the Trailer? They will CG a bald head, a long white beard and sunglasses on Chow yun fat? They will add a CG of Yamucha with a non-ugly ass face in the trailer? They will change Piccolo's skin to green and Bulma's hair to purple/blue in the after editing? They will make this NOT a kung fu hustle type action movie with exagerated switches between fast and slow motion? They will NOT have a shit ton of overhead camera angles like he has in ALL of his movies?
> 
> Suddenly the trailer will use any of the source material?
> 
> ...


 Why make it worse?

My childhood is already dying.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 10, 2008)

At Urarenge, well pics are nice, but seeing it in motion is usually better, and who said that it wasn't going to be bad? I just want to see a little bit of how its going to be. Everyone on here has said it is going to fail, and it probably is, but a trailer to check the failure rating would be nice....better than pictures


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> That's Gohan.



No, that's Tambourine!


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

My eyes went straight to the crotch.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2008)

^ sadly there's nothing much to see :/


and where're the super saiya hair wigs..


----------



## son_michael (Sep 10, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ sadly there's nothing much to see :/
> 
> 
> and where're the super saiya hair wigs..



this is DRAGONBALL not dbz


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know how many times that will have to be said.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> LOL, I think its funny how everyone is waiting for the trailer. What? They'll Make Goku NOT a Nerd in the Trailer? They will NOT make Chichi the most popular girl in school in the trailer? They will CG in a Kuririn for the Trailer? They will CG a bald head, a long white beard and sunglasses on Chow yun fat? They will add a CG of Yamucha with a non-ugly ass face in the trailer? They will change Piccolo's skin to green and Bulma's hair to purple/blue in the after editing? They will make this NOT a kung fu hustle type action movie with exagerated switches between fast and slow motion? They will NOT have a shit ton of overhead camera angles like he has in ALL of his movies?
> 
> Suddenly the trailer will use any of the source material?
> 
> ...



Wow, there is quite the resemblance here. 

Anyway, its a pity that they did not include Krillin or Oolong in the story.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2008)

son_michael said:


> this is DRAGONBALL not dbz


Although in the manga the whole thing is Dragon Ball.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 11, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Although in the manga the whole thing is Dragon Ball.



but people associate the whole super sayain hair with dbz and dragonball as when goku was a kid


so therefore I say its dragonball even though technically the whole thing is just dragonball


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Anyway, its a pity that they did not include Krillin or Oolong in the story.



A pig would look fucking ridiculous in a live action movie, even when done in CG


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A pig would look fucking ridiculous in a live action movie, even when done in CG



never seen Babe? Charlottes Web ?

sweeet.


----------



## fghj (Sep 11, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Although in the manga the whole thing is Dragon Ball.



From volume 17 onwards it has a different logo.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm yea no super saiyan, to whoever said that.....and Krillin not being in it is a big disappointment


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2008)

fghj said:


> From volume 17 onwards it has a different logo.


Really? Here are volumes 13 to 20

Wheres this different logo you speak of?
All 42 volumes


----------



## fghj (Sep 11, 2008)

Hm I guess my edition is strange then:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (Sep 11, 2008)

America changed part of the manga title to DBZ.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2008)

fghj said:


> Hm I guess my edition is strange then:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Not strange, just not the Japanese release. It says on your volumes that it's the Polish version, I imagine its similar to when Viz renamed that part of the series to Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2008)

Because it aired first and there would be much more confusion.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2008)

the only dbz mangas i own are DBZ 1, 2, and 10.
it would be so much cooler if steven speildberg was producing this movie and George Lucas was directing. THEY study their source material, not the clown thats directing.
btw, who the hell is directing this movie anyway?


----------



## fghj (Sep 11, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> the only dbz mangas i own are DBZ 1, 2, and 10.
> it would be so much cooler if steven speildberg was producing this movie and George Lucas was directing. THEY study their source material, not the clown thats directing.
> btw, who the hell is directing this movie anyway?


Some guy called James Wong. He also directed Final Destination, Final Destination 3 and The One with Jet Li.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

I still expect this to be a kung fu movie with superimposed fireballs.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 12, 2008)

^me too.....


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 12, 2008)

fghj said:


> Some guy called James Wong. He also directed Final Destination, Final Destination 3 and The One with Jet Li.



Uggh. The One with Jet Li was one of the worst movies I've seen. It was basically a bunch of guys beating the crap out of each other with a bunch sci-fi elements told really badly and had one of the _worst_ endings I've ever seen.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 13, 2008)

So any more news at all?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 18, 2008)

according to james marsters (the actor for piccolo):



> I've been told I'm working for people who will just flay me alive if I give too much information, but what I can tell you is the character is *green*, bald and has pointed ears. Heroic wouldn't be the wrong term by the end, but it's a long journey."



so either he's lying, they're cgi'ing the green into him, or the lighting was off in those pictures


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

James Marsters, lying? How dare you.

I'm sure it was the lighting or something.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking he will be green when its all said and done, they can't be that stupid


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2008)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?



Why, yes it is


----------



## son_michael (Sep 18, 2008)

apparently saint seiya is getting a live action movie too




anime is going to the big screen


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2008)

Wasn't popular enough in the west.

Will fail.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wasn't popular enough in the west.
> 
> Will fail.



I hope not



I love saint seiya and I hope the movie will be something special especally since kurumada will be involved


----------



## Koi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hylian said:


> according to james marsters (the actor for piccolo):
> 
> 
> 
> so either he's lying, they're cgi'ing the green into him, or the lighting was off in those pictures


That quote actually sounds to me like he's referring to the character he's playing-- as if someone at a con or something asked, last year or so, when we weren't sure who was playing who.

IMO he won't be green unless they're adjusting it via computer effects (messing around with the tint or somthing), because with a costume like that, and all the makeup he's got on, if he was going to be green, he'd be green in the costume.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 19, 2008)

son_michael said:


> apparently saint seiya is getting a live action movie too
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mider T said:


> Wasn't popular enough in the west.
> 
> Will fail.



Not enough popular in anglosaxon countries, very popular in the rest of western countries and south America. As Popular as Dragon ball. But Saint Seiya fan will protest, there're really crazy about Saint Seiya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I tried to watch the Saint Seiya anime. I didn't really like it.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried to watch the Saint Seiya anime. I didn't really like it.



SHHHHHH ! If any french Saint Seiya heard you, they'd cook you alive ! As LeMale said, they will be very pissed if ("when", actually) it will be butchered.

Hollywood should stay out of animes and mangas. Or, chose stuff that are REALLY adaptable? I don't know, like... Monster or something !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Remind me not to go to France.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 19, 2008)

Saint Seiya fans are more crazy than Dragon ball fans. They create a saga and made an anime with this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqFXbIh59r4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsV65XkR2b8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

in France, a guy sang the japanese opening of Saint Seiya in the french version of American idol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nn3X-u1ZeI[/YOUTUBE]

a french guy came in Japan to anime a french trailer of Saint Seiya Hades

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10OnD4eraAs[/YOUTUBE]

so if holywood don't want riot, the shouldn't touch Saint Seiya.


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 20, 2008)

My biggest problem is the actor playing Goku. Goku is straight personality all the time. This guy acts with no emtion an anything I've seen him in. He's a pretty nonchalant, boring person. He hasn't smiled in any of the movie stills. Goku has a cheese smile on all the time. WTF?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> SHHHHHH ! If any french Saint Seiya heard you, they'd cook you alive ! As LeMale said, they will be very pissed if ("when", actually) it will be butchered.
> 
> Hollywood should stay out of animes and mangas. Or, chose stuff that are REALLY adaptable? I don't know, like... Monster or something !



Monster is getting a Hollywood movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2008)

QuePasa said:


> My biggest problem is the actor playing Goku. Goku is straight personality all the time. This guy acts with no emtion an anything I've seen him in. He's a pretty nonchalant, boring person. He hasn't smiled in any of the movie stills. Goku has a cheese smile on all the time. WTF?


The problem with the movie is Goku full stop. The other changes I can almost let slide but there is no excuse for how much they changed Goku.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 21, 2008)

I know I'm gonna be dissapointed in this movie, I saw some pics of it and... I dunno what to say


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> hmmm yea no super saiyan, to whoever said that.....and Krillin not being in it is a big disappointment



No* Krillin?!?*

No Super Sayian i understand, but no Krillin?.....WTF?! He's like....Goku's fucking best friend and they don't include him because they couldn't find a bald midget?! I don't even want to see this shit anymore. Whats the point of having it be based off DBZ when they're missing key characters like Krillin?! 

I wonder if they'll have teen goku face piccolo in the world tourney and throw in teen gohan just for lulz?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 21, 2008)

^yea no Krillin = big disappointment


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2008)

Plus if this is a high school movie wouldn't it make sense for Goku to have a best friend, and for that friend to be Krillin. Oh wait *nothing* about Goku in high school makes sense!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

as long as the actions good, and piccolo is bad ass i ll be happy


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 22, 2008)

Anything we can do to like stop them from making this movie?

Honest to god I dont want this movie to come out


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 22, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> Anything we can do to like stop them from making this movie?
> 
> Honest to god I dont want this movie to come out



If you stop them from releasing the movie, they won't make any money from you.

Likewise, if you simply *not go see the movie*, they won't make any money from you either.

Don't bitch about it, just don't go see it; problem solved.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 22, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> No* Krillin?!?*
> 
> No Super Sayian i understand, but no Krillin?.....WTF?! He's like....Goku's fucking best friend and they don't include him because they couldn't find a bald midget?! I don't even want to see this shit anymore. Whats the point of having it be based off DBZ when they're missing key characters like Krillin?!
> 
> I wonder if they'll have teen goku face piccolo in the world tourney and throw in teen gohan just for lulz?



They could've included Krillin. I mean, they've already made so many changes, I didn't see why they just cast an asian actor to play a bald monk. I don't think it would've been that hard. Goku has monk ties in the movie through Roshi and Gohan apparently, just make Krillin the best friend he sees every summer at a temple or something...

Then again, apparently one of the makers of the movie said they didn't need Krillin because Yamcha is good enough...


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 22, 2008)

Woohoo lots of flying is confirmed by Marsters in the latest news.
The reason piccolo is pale is hes old later on he becomes young and a healthy green 



> Anything we can do to like stop them from making this movie?
> 
> Honest to god I dont want this movie to come out



That would be stupid...maybe you should not see it


----------



## Kamina (Sep 22, 2008)

This film keeps sounding worse and worse.. as the days go on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

ok the high school thing is iffy but iam loving every thing else iam seeing Piccolo looks great!

and he will be green at the ned of the movie so the fan boys can chill



Hell iam even starting to think Chatwin's looking pretty good


[
Kahmehameha mabey?


Spiritbomb mabey?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

You have to be mentally ill if you think this movie is looking promising in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there any conformation on whether or not Goku will be one of those "smart" geeks because it'll be easier to bear if he was a loner or social outcast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You have to be mentally ill if you think this movie is looking promising in any way, shape, or form.



this movie is gonna bomb, but i knew that before fox even started  doing any thing , on the simple fact is a Dragon Ball movie, and its going to bomb because the source material is sooooo out their, but hopefully the action will be good, and  piccolo will still be cool [consider who's playing him this ones a given]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no doubt that Marsters will own the role given to him. However, I doubt the role given to him will live up to Piccolo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no doubt that Marsters will own the role given to him. However, I doubt the role given to him will live up to Piccolo.



people said that about Brainiac


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 22, 2008)

whoever said that is spirit bomb, why the hell would Goku know spirit bomb right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> people said that about Brainiac


 I'm not extremely familiar with Braniac, but I am almost convinced it wasn't accurate to the Superman comics. He was good in the role, but that's not really the point.


Spencer_Gator said:


> whoever said that is spirit bomb, why the hell would Goku know spirit bomb right now


 The same way he would be a teenager during his initial training with Roshi, I guess.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> whoever said that is spirit bomb, why the hell would Goku know spirit bomb right now



maby in the movie roshi teaches him it [shrugs]

i just called it how i saw it, it looked like the spirit bomb motion




he was great  as braniac, different but still the same character deep down, some times u just gotta change some shit [ some times its a stupid change thogh]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw it more of a "I'm practicing Tai-Chi" move.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2008)

To me it looks like he's getting ready to jump.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 23, 2008)

he's doing something its just weird...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

I wonder if any of the other regulars will be in this. I thought I heard Ox King won't make it in, which is gay, and Krillin's already out. What about Tien? Kami? Master Crane? Tao Pai Pai's General Tso's chicken?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if any of the other regulars will be in this. I thought I heard Ox King won't make it in, which is gay, and Krillin's already out. What about Tien? Kami? Master Crane? Tao Pai Pai's General Tso's chicken?



u can only do so much in one movie man, u try to shove to many characters in, u get a Cluster F**k


----------



## Saiko (Sep 24, 2008)

Weeman = Krillin ( Kurririn )


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, someone claims to have seen the movie, over at the DB board at IMDB. Sounds pretty trustworthy so check it out.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm still curious about watching it.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 25, 2008)

it continues to get nothing but praise form the actors and we keep hearing how the actors are huge fans of DB,they read the manga and everything



I hope they can back up there claims


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

I checked out that IMDB thing and if true, it sounds somewhat interesting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I checked out that IMDB thing and if true, it sounds somewhat interesting.



I've learned not to rely too much on IMDB when it comes to spoilers...


----------



## Seany (Sep 25, 2008)

Teaser trailer is out in 3 weeks


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 25, 2008)

^that seems too far away


----------



## Koi (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Teaser trailer is out in 3 weeks



Sweet!  That gives me just enough time to slit my wrists!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2008)

fghj said:


> Some guy called James Wong. He also directed Final Destination, Final Destination 3 and The One with Jet Li.


 no not this bastard.
the one was horrible
final destination was ok, FD3 sucked ass
at least hes better than Uwe Boll


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've learned not to rely too much on IMDB when it comes to spoilers...



I'm keeping an open mind both ways.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> no not this bastard.
> the one was horrible
> final destination was ok, FD3 sucked ass
> at least hes better than Uwe Boll



the one was cool the action kicked ass


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the one was cool the action kicked ass



wait.......o i was thinkin of a different movie. The one was ok, i guess
but this dude cant direct for shit.
i say Lucas/Speildberg. the combo never fails


----------



## Shade (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my god.



			
				DBMB said:
			
		

> According to DBthemovie Fox will preview Dragonball at Brand Licensing Europe (Official Site Here). The Expo takes place in London from October 1-2.
> 
> Also, a forum member over at the site claims that the following information was revealed in Fox’s 2009 slate (keep in mind this is just a rumor):
> 
> The film is in final stages, 90 minutes long, likely PG-13, first in an on-going series. Major video game adaptation out next year, leading comic book company publishing new manga series based on movie. New animated television series in development.



If I see a crappy new cartoon version of the show I'm gonna have to choke a bitch.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!! they are raping dbz D:


----------



## Ziko (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh god. They are actually making a new anime with the new story!
So now they can go all like: We DID stick to the story, the NEW one! Where Goku is a geek at school, and krillin doesn't exist...


----------



## Angelus (Sep 26, 2008)

Shade said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Originally Posted by DBMB
> According to DBthemovie Fox will preview Dragonball at Brand Licensing Europe (Official Site Here). The Expo takes place in London from October 1-2.
> ...



They wouldn't fucking dare to do this to Dragonball.



...or would they?


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2008)

Lololololol 

Oh my.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2008)

Likelihood of there being a movie: 100%
Likelihood of there being a video game based on the movie: 90%
Likelihood of there being a manga: 0.01%
Likelihood of there being a cartoon: 10%%
Likelhood of any of the above being good: 0%


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see Goku in high school.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't wait to die.


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2008)

We are good at sarcasm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2008)

We are watching FOX.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2008)

American Comic? Has potential
New Cartoon? Fail


----------



## Altron (Sep 26, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!! they are raping dbz D:



I would be pissed if i was Akira Toriyama


----------



## kashininja (Sep 26, 2008)

They have urinated on the corpse of our hopes..and Dragonball..


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 26, 2008)

All I can really say after reading this page is NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

American dragonball comic = wTF?
New anime = FUCK NO!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2008)

Childhood:
You gonna get raped. Three times.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 26, 2008)

^Anally. With no vaseline.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 26, 2008)

Bob Sapp is phail CMX, Bob Sapp is fail.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 27, 2008)

^LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
american comic:
Here's

you know it will


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 28, 2008)

Altron said:


> I would be pissed if i was Akira Toriyama



I think he was already pissed by Dragon ball GT


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I think he was already pissed by Dragon ball GT



actually GT got his consent{to make it anyway},it was his personal team that created it too...they worked with him since dragonball


----------



## Shade (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a synopsis of the special that aired. Keep in mind this was written by Toriyama himself.


> It has been two years since Majin Buu was defeated and Satan has become a hero for defeating him. However, Videl remembers the truth of those events, and seems to be embarrassed about her father. A gigantic hotel is being built in Satan’s honor. Upon completion, Satan decides to throw a party for Goku and the others who fought with him. Meanwhile, Goku, Chi Chi, Gohan, and Goten have been making their living growing radishes. Videl soon arrives and asks Gohan to bring his family to the party. At first Goku doesn’t want to go, but he changes his mind once he hears there will be rare foods there.
> 
> Kame-sennin, No. 18, Krillin, etc, take off for the hotel and give Goku’s family a lift. Piccolo descides to not ride along, but rather flies after them on his own. The group from Capsule Corp. arrives at the hotel first, and when Vegeta and Goku see each other, they begin to fight. Goku realizes the party is starting, and heads off to the assembly hall. Apart from Goku’s family, Vegeta’s family, and Kame-sennin’s group, the crowd includes Dende, Mr. Popo, Karin-sama, Yajirobe, Yamcha, Oolong, Gyuumao, Kaio-sama, Bubbles, Gregory, Kibito-shin, and Elder Kaioshin.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> All 42 volumes



So epic, so epic!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I think he was already pissed by Dragon ball GT


Actually he liked GT and even helped with things like character designs.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Actually he liked GT and even helped with things like character designs.



Toriyama is truly forgiving and open minded. He also never bothered with anime fillers, he actually enjoyed them, even though most weren't his ideas (he gave total freedom to the anime team). Really really humble and all.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2008)

Shade said:


> Here's a synopsis of the special that aired. Keep in mind this was written by Toriyama himself.



it sounds awesome! now lets just hope it looks awesome as well....


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 28, 2008)

I hear that he was not master of his own story and was forced to accept to continue Dragon ball Z into Dragon Ball GT. Akira wanted to finish Dragon ball after Freezer saga.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _new interview _ 



    DragonballMovieBlog: Can you describe Piccolo in detail to the best of your ability?

    lovely_raindrops-1: Of course for anyone who has seen the leaked trailer images of Piccolo they will realize that it is a strong departure from the original anime/manga. In a way this was a bit of a disappointment because he lacks the usual white turban/cloak and purple gi. He now wears a full body suit that looks very similar to something that Batman would wear and has a white/pink face. Just to settle something that has been long disputed though, Piccolo does turn green. Obviously I can’t say too much on this but he does.

    James Marsters is the epitome of Piccolo though. He fits into the role perfectly and in my opinion is one of the best cast actors in the movie.

    DBMB: How close to the source material was the film?

    LR: All the characters are there but anyone that has been closely following the progress of this film will realize that quite a few aspects have been severely changed. Goku is still the oblivious, child-like character, especially in his relationship with Chichi. Yet this is thrown into the inevitable, Hollywood, High School situation cliche.

    The characters still have their special moves so everyone will get to see Goku release his Kamehameha and Piccolo, his Special Beam Cannon. Yet for realism based issues the idea of Capsule Corp has been severely dumbed down. The company still exists within the movie and the whole concept is there, yet the capsules don’t have to ability to hold houses etc.

    With this all said and done I am still convinced that the majority of changes have been for the better. Who really wants to see a film when they know exactly what is going to happen & one that looks exactly like a comic book to boot? If they were going to stick exactly to the source material they may as well have just reanimated everything and stuck it into a feature length movie!

    DBMB: Which actor best represented their character’s manga counterpart? (You mention Jamie Chung, Emmy Rossum and James Marsters before; can you elaborate a bit more on this?)

    LR: As I said previously, James Marsters is fantastic as Piccolo. Although the makeup (as good as it is) doesn’t look like his anime counter-part I think that he just feels so right in the role.

    Emmy Rossum is great as Bulma. She has clearly studied the character in which she has set out to play and conveys Bulma very well.

    People were very skeptical about Justin Chatwin, me included, but I think that he does a very good job in the shoes of Goku. Just remember hardcore fans; these people were cast for a reason and in my opinion you have nothing to worry about as far as this goes.

    DBMB: Have you read Ben Ramsey’s leaked first draft? If so were there elements of that script still in tact?

    LR: If I’m honest, no I haven’t read Ben Ramsey’s leaked first draft. Ben Ramsey is a fantastic writer though and I personally think he did a good job with the final script. He managed to convey the world of Dragonball in a short space of time (93 Minutes), this alone deserves to be commended!

    DBMB: How was master Roshi’s sense of humor?

    LR: As you can imagine Yun-Fat Chow doesn’t really look very much like the anime Master Roshi. The character has been greatly changed within this picture and as everyone knows, the idea of him being an old pervert has been completely erased. Then again, who wants to see some old man asking a young girl to show him her pants? It wouldn’t look right on film.

    Master Roshi still has his sense of humor intact and is quite similar to Mr Miyagi from the Karate Kid in the way that he acts. There are subtle hints to his other personality as well in the way that he openly flirts with Bulma.

    DBMB: Who has the most screen time, and is there any character who you felt was underused?

    LR: Obviously Goku has the most screen time within the film, followed by Bulma and Master Roshi. In all honesty I think that the character of Mai was slightly underused. Although she is explained as an ally of Piccolo’s there is not really much story behind all that like where she has come from etc etc.

    DBMB: Does the film rely heavily on special effects? And were there any filters used to give the film a stylistic look (I.E 300, Underworld)?

    LR: Around the first quarter of the film doesn’t feature many special effects but towards the end when energy balls are firing back and forth everything is very CGIed.

    Around halfway through the film when Bulma and Goku are searching through temples etc, everything is given a very gritty, yellow appearance and looks rather stylistic. Other than filters the landscapes look very stylistic as well with huge brown boulders and fluffy cloud filled sky’s. Everything suits the whole style of Dragonball very well.

    DBMB: Are the fights anything groundbreaking?

    LR: Not exactly, when you watch them you can see elements of other films thrown in which is evidenced by a fight that features bullet time. Obviously this was bound to happen because the same fight coordinators worked on The Matrix! Other than that though the fights look very cool. Scenery gets completely demolished and some of the characters get battered about like ragdolls… PG-13 style.

    DBMB: Describe the chemistry (if any) between Chatwin and Chung as well as Bulma and Yamcha.

    LR: Chatwin and Chung, or should I say Goku and Chichi, work very well together. Goku is completely oblivious to the way that Chichi feels about him which leads to some hilarious exploits.

    I wasn’t feeling it as much with Emmy Rossum and Joon Park though. Some of the lovey-dovey stuff seemed very comic, like in the anime/manga, but also quite forced. This is obviously just my personal preference but that sums up how I felt about their character’s relationship.

    DBMB: Without giving any (more) spoilers, are there any surprises that us fans don’t now about yet?

    LR: Oh yes, there are definitely a few surprises. Without saying to much, there are a few characters people did not expect to see who make small appearances. Also, there are clear references to the original manga/anime only the fans will pick up.

    Overall, the film isn’t exactly a masterpiece and is flawed but the majority of fans that didn’t want to see the manga replicated in live-action will be more than happy. There will more than likely be a sequel because although all the loose ends are put together at the end of the film there are loads of hints that the story will obviously continue. The Dragonball saga of movies is just beginning and to be quite honest, I can’t wait to see the next one!




she claims she saw an early screening of the movie, but it sounds pretty legit..

anyway, it says that piccolo starts off pale, but changes to green later in the movie (possibly by transformation or it's piccolo jr). it also hints the possibility of krillin in the movie, but it might just end up being puar or something


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2008)

This might be the DBZ fanboy inside of me who's just searching for an excuse to like this film, but this lil interview has gotten my hopes up.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 29, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I hear that he was not master of his own story and was forced to accept to continue Dragon ball Z into Dragon Ball GT. Akira wanted to finish Dragon ball after Freezer saga.


He also wanted to end it after the 7 Dragon Balls were first gathered. People overreact to this "he wanted to end it after Freezer", while it happened several times.

Also, get through your minds no mangaka is master of his own story.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> He also wanted to end it after the 7 Dragon Balls were first gathered. People overreact to this "he wanted to end it after Freezer", while it happened several times.
> 
> Also, get through your minds no mangaka is master of his own story.


True. Plus there are several different times he tried to end it in the Buu arc.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 29, 2008)

superbatman86 said:


> NaruSaku: Sleep
> Sweet.



OMG!That is gong to suck badly.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 29, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> He also wanted to end it after the 7 Dragon Balls were first gathered. People overreact to this "he wanted to end it after Freezer", while it happened several times.
> 
> Also, get through your minds no mangaka is master of his own story.



Yeah, i know how it's working, it's the same for naruto.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 29, 2008)

well no news huh


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2008)

Shade said:


> Here's a synopsis of the special that aired. Keep in mind this was written by Toriyama himself.


is there a ddl link to the sub?


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 30, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Yeah, i know how it's working, it's the same for naruto.



No it isn't, Toriyama managed to develop Dragon Ball nicely till the end and didn't go all "zomg teh serious business let's make DB teh dark and mature" like Kishimoto.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2008)

Le Male's right, it's pretty much the same.  The only way you can argue Naruto changing tones was how light it started out (pranks, and fart jokes) aside from how "real" DB started out (death and losing the ability to fight)


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 30, 2008)

Hylian said:


> *Spoiler*: _new interview _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds interesting, I'm kinda fired up to see how Bulma will be like onscreen  Good goody.


----------



## Smok3d (Sep 30, 2008)

fail movie is fail. this will be the worst movie ever....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2008)

Jaws V: Cruel Jaws is the worst movie ever. This could be second worst though.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 30, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Le Male's right, it's pretty much the same.  The only way you can argue Naruto changing tones was how light it started out (pranks, and fart jokes) aside from how "real" DB started out (death and losing the ability to fight)



Comparisons go a fucking lot further than that, and it takes half a brain to know DB is a godly greater achievement than Naruto can hope to be now that it's reached the "no return" point.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jaws V: Cruel Jaws is the worst movie ever. This could be second worst though.



damm cmx, is that u in ur sig? ur buff.


----------



## Koi (Sep 30, 2008)

So when're we getting the teaser?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 30, 2008)

^idk they said a couple of weeks


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jaws V: Cruel Jaws is the worst movie ever. This could be second worst though.



Worst than Super Mario Bros. movie?


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 1, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Worst than Super Mario Bros. movie?



That would be quite impossible. Impossible I say. I can completely see James Marsters as Piccolo. He's had at least some experience displaying some choreographed fighting skills over the years. As for the guy playing Goku...I don't know... Hell, does anybody know who this guy is? I have a feeling we're going to get the sort of treatment Superman got when the director brought in some nobody soap opera star to play the man of steel. It's a shame Stephen Chow himself is too old to play the part. I highly doubt this will be a complete disappointment considering the great talent rumored to be involved. Wishful thinking, I know, but it's all I've got. The release date makes me cringe since it's so close to April 1st, but I'll keep my fingers toes and shoelaces crossed as well as knock on plenty of wood.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF @ Special Beam Cannon.
That's Piccolo Jr's move. . . . .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> WTF @ Special Beam Cannon.
> That's Piccolo Jr's move. . . . .



Well this Piccolo is supposedly a combination of the two.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 1, 2008)

^thats just weird


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 1, 2008)

looking forward to this movie


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a cam cersion of the teaser trailer out, no sound and terrible quality. I'd wait for the HD version if I were you.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 1, 2008)

lol @ the trailer. this movie looks like another boring copy of the Matrix movies. no thanks.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I just hope thay don't make a live action movie of Naruto. Seriously, I think it would be really hard to pull off.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 1, 2008)

idk if anyone saw the leaked trailer but here it is
I don't believeeeeeeeeeee it!
Looks bloody awful.


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 1, 2008)

Shade said:


> There's a cam cersion of the teaser trailer out, no sound and terrible quality. I'd wait for the HD version if I were you.



I wouldn't. Any link?

EDIT: Never mind. Just sad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]JRLoyjcK2zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2008)

Doesn't look _that_ bad. Still, it's nothing like the original story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> damm cmx, is that u in ur sig? ur buff.


Yeah, didn't you know I was black? 

I'm at work and can't watch this trailer. How bad is it?


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2008)

Well it's very..hmm hollywood like. Kissing, explosions blah blah blah. 
Not really a good trailer tbh, but i did like the beginning when Goku held the dragonball


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2008)

Kissing, eh? Anything DBZish?


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess you could call the fighting and locations Dragonballish


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2008)

It's what you would expect from a FOX trailer. It doesn't seem that bad actually. Oh, and you can catch a glimpse of green Piccolo.


----------



## Penance (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm still going to watch it-but, damn.  I-I'm scared...


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 1, 2008)

_*childhood looks at bottle of lube and frowns knowing it'll have to break into its piggybank because moar funds for moar lube is needed*

*brb*_


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2008)

I do love the handstand part


----------



## DJ-Kun (Oct 1, 2008)

......my inner kid just ran into an emo corner =_=

it's so......so......USA action moviefid!!!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 1, 2008)

I just saw the teaser on this website



Mon dieu....i feel bad 


EDIT: I saw that the french director Chris Nahon work on the adaptation of Blood: the last vampire, but he work with asian actor and in Hong kong. 

pictures of the movie


coming in june 2009


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 1, 2008)

I personally dont think the teaser looks that bad..


----------



## Amuro (Oct 1, 2008)

wow that was full of more fail than i imagined possible.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

I forgot what I was going so say while watching the trailer, so just imagine a negative comment. Kay?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 1, 2008)

man, man, man

no words


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 1, 2008)

I still can't understand why they didn't make Piccolo at least a little green.


----------



## mootz (Oct 1, 2008)

that made me sick inside


----------



## Koi (Oct 1, 2008)

Por QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!


----------



## son_michael (Oct 2, 2008)

that looked really boring.....


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 2, 2008)

If I don't see a green Piccolo by the time this movie is released, I will burn down Fox's Hollywood studios.

This is an actual threat.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Fox has been rolling out the crap recently, haven't they? Max Payne better be good or I've lost hope in them _completely_.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Fox has been rolling out the crap recently, haven't they? Max Payne better be good or I've lost hope in them _completely_.



Max Payne?

Good?

You're funny.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

If I see this movie I'm afraid I,ll burn down the theater 

Swear to god no lie


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Max Payne?
> 
> Good?
> 
> You're funny.



Eh', either will fail hard or be good. Who knows until the film is released. Max Payne's trailers actually looks good compared to DBZ afterall, a little harder to tell.


----------



## Major (Oct 2, 2008)

The idea of this movie scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 2, 2008)

What a load of cock.
This movie s going to fail so motherfucking hard its unreal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2008)

Just watched the trailer. It looks hideous!  Goku is gonna be fighting street-level punks and probably getting his ass kicked a lot in the movie.

Reminds me of a new-age kung-fu movie with some string work. It may be alright for a stand-alone movie, but Dragonball it is not.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

Due to overwhelmingly low expectation, this might actually turn out to be better then expected.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Due to overwhelmingly low expectation, this might actually turn out to be better then expected.



I was thinking the same.



> Just watched the trailer. It looks hideous!  Goku is gonna be fighting street-level punks and probably getting his ass kicked a lot in the movie.
> 
> Reminds me of a new-age kung-fu movie with some string work. It may be alright for a stand-alone movie, but Dragonball it is not.



Basically, yeah

Trailer looked decent


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe someone should send this video to holywood, just to remind them what is dragonball....but i tink it's too late now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No3ZPkJl0qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 2, 2008)

wow that looks like total shit, i feel like evacuating my bowels and bladder!


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 2, 2008)

*click me*

Check it out Full HQ TRAILER WITH SOUND
GET IT WHILE ITS HOT

oh and BTW at 56 seconds Piccolo is final full green though we only see him from behind.... I actually think it was a little awesome .__.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd like them to try replicating a giant spirit bomb.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

after seeing the trailer, iam a little bit more optimistic 

looks like a ok family movie

as long as the fightings cool


----------



## bURN (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah looks a movie straight for the little ones


----------



## dwabn (Oct 2, 2008)

thats all i have to say


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2008)

Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life, couldn't get a date to save his life; the super-genius math prodigy. 

Roshi: master of Kung-fu, lives in a small shop selling antiques, one day gets robbed and Goku saves the money. Roshi decides to teach Goku kung-fu.

ChiChi: the most popular girl in school, lusted after by all, sought out by many, had by none. She secretly likes and practices karate.

Piccolo: master of kung-fu, a warlord sealed away in a magic lamp for thousands of years by the great chinese emporer. Finally freed and searching for the Dragon Balls to make himself young again. Green because of acient chinese secrets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life, couldn't get a date to save his life; the super-genius math prodigy. *
> 
> Roshi: master of Kung-fu, lives in a small shop selling antiques, one day gets robbed and Goku saves the money. Roshi decides to teach Goku kung-fu.
> 
> ...



Better not be


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2008)

Imagine if the movie is just like that.


----------



## damnhot (Oct 2, 2008)

Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life, couldn't get a date to save his life; the super-genius math prodigy. 


just wow...............   SHIT!!!!


----------



## Hylian (Oct 2, 2008)

piccolo's definitely *green*. pic from the trailer



he looks pretty creepy here


----------



## Penance (Oct 2, 2008)

stills look nice...


----------



## Splyte (Oct 3, 2008)

Right now I'm not sure what to think about this movie but it would kick so much ass if this movie gets dubbed into Japanese with the original cast. That would definitely make up for this movie if it turns out to be a giant.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life, couldn't get a date to save his life; the super-genius math prodigy.

If this movie was about TEEN GOHAN, maybe it would work.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

damnhot said:


> Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life, couldn't get a date to save his life; the super-genius math prodigy.
> 
> 
> just wow...............   SHIT!!!!



Don't forget the first girl he kisses is a hawt babe that "loves him for who he is".


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Don't forget the first girl he kisses is a hawt babe that "loves him for who he is".



 Urge to kill raising!!! 
WHAT THE FUCK? 
MATH GENIUS!? 
FUCKING KISSING!??
GOKU!?? 

Goku had at TOP 3 kisses in all the fucking serie. One when he got married (and if I remember correctly, he did -bleargh- ) and one just before he went to train for the Cell Tournament. Seriously, WTF!??

And Piccoro doesnt have antennas!!


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 3, 2008)

words cannot describe how bad this movie will be. It might of worked if it wasn't called DB and had Jet Li in it.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2008)

honestly WHAT THE FUCK?!!

I had no idea they'd fuck goku over so tremendously!!  Who do these fucking twits think they are?; saying "we care about the fans and are trying to make the series as similar as possible to the manga"?

they are turning a real money maker into absolute shit.

They should have let wachowskis do it or something.  at least they like anime : \


----------



## son_michael (Oct 3, 2008)

soulnova said:


> Urge to kill raising!!!
> WHAT THE FUCK?
> MATH GENIUS!?
> FUCKING KISSING!??
> ...




all nameks have antena's.....


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 3, 2008)

trailer looks ok....coulda been worse people...
just really gon miss krillin...they couldn't have possibly gone wrong with him if they had him in there...i mean c'mon a baldy with six dots on his forehead...how hard could that be?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are not interested in preserving the story.  they just want money they know they will make from this when all kids beg their parents to go.

D:

playgrounds are going to be a depressing place after this comes out.  Instead of playing "kamehameha" the kids will use their "super DBZ math powers" to save the day : /

E=mcsquared-meha!! Quadratic-FLARE!! : P


----------



## son_michael (Oct 3, 2008)

there is no math genius crap




stop taking a posters joke as canon material from the movie


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2008)

son_michael don't act like you didn't see it coming, they did set themselves up for that one.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 3, 2008)

Go Hitler, cut his balls off! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IpOdL80HRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2008)

wow the trailer made it look nothing like dragonball. they just took the names and made it their own


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 4, 2008)

I just found about this for the first time from the Spill website..

I..I have no words..

Well..maybe a few..


*WHAT THE FUCK HAVE THEY DONE!?!?!?!?!?! *


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2008)

damnhot said:


> Goku: the teenaged boy always getting picked on for all his life


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 4, 2008)

Link removed

Trailer in all its horrible failness


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2008)

well, there was only a small chance that they wouldn't fuck it up, anyway. It doesn't just look like a bad movie in general, but it seems they don't even try to capture the feeling of the Dragonball Manga or Anime.

This looks more like the trailer for the next Vin Diesel movie...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

That trailer was awful.  This movie will be worse than Street Fighter with Jean Claude Van-Dam.  This movie will be worse than Super Mario Bros.

lol, the movie is a disaster already.  But it will be fun to watch just to see how bad it actually is.  I can't wait till it comes out because I want to come onto this forum and I want to read all of the outrageous 1 star reviews that will follow.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 4, 2008)

ill still pay 10 bucks to see it


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2008)

> That trailer was awful. This movie will be worse than Street Fighter with Jean Claude Van-Dam. This movie will be worse than Super Mario Bros.


Geez it's not that bad.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't want to pay for this.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, it looked better than I imagined, still prob won't be any good, but eh hopefully it won't completely suck


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2008)

the trailer and the movie don't look bad at all...when you complain so pasionately about wateva random thing you do just seem like losers you know. 

ppl are upset cos it's not exactly the same as the manga...i'd rather it wasn't really. otherwise there would be no real point to the movie. just re-release the anime in realistic 3d or wateva...


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2008)

tari101190 said:


> the trailer and the movie don't look bad at all...when you complain so pasionately about wateva random thing you do just seem like losers you know.
> 
> ppl are upset cos it's not exactly the same as the manga...i'd rather it wasn't really. otherwise there would be no real point to the movie. just re-release the anime in realistic 3d or wateva...



I'm not a fan of DB at all, but it still looks like shit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not to late to just completely change the title of DBZ to something else and add "Any resemblance to other fictional characters is purely coincidental"


----------



## son_michael (Oct 4, 2008)

ive been mostly optomistic about the movie but even I gotta say that trailer looked like shit


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, Piccolo is the only hope for this movie I think


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 5, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Due to overwhelmingly low expectation, this might actually turn out to be better then expected.



......I might have to take back what I said.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if this movie will end the glorious age of midnight film line-ups.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just worried about the story line. 

It will probably just be a bland plot jacked up with fight scenes and no character development.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 6, 2008)

am i the only one who thought that piccolo looked alot like the monster from jeepers creepers


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 6, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Well, Piccolo is the only hope for this movie I think



If you seen the screenshots of him from the movie, you'll be worried.



I do think James Marsters will do a good job in the personality part tho'


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought it was DOA part II


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Rukia said:


> That trailer was awful.  This movie will be worse than Street Fighter with Jean Claude Van-Dam.  This movie will be worse than Super Mario Bros.


Super Mario Bros was at least kind of a fun movie, if strictly for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 6, 2008)

*i can't find a "real" trailer.

i keep getting these bootleg fan-made crappy trailers on youtube.*


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude, don't worry.  They're better than the real one anyway.


----------



## Penance (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm just worried about the story line.
> 
> It will probably just be a bland plot jacked up with fight scenes and no character development.



If done well, that would be okay with me...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

The plot will probably closely ripoff another movie......sort of like how DOA was a ripoff of Mortal Kombat....which was a ripoff of Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> The plot will probably closely ripoff another movie......sort of like how DOA was a ripoff of Mortal Kombat....which was a ripoff of Enter the Dragon.



Sweet, a rip-off of a rip-off of a ripoff of a ripoff.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

If they hadn't based it off Dragonball and changed a little it might not be too bad..


----------



## Shade (Oct 6, 2008)

The trailer you all saw was an incomplete version not meant to be shown to the fans.



			
				DBMB said:
			
		

> We Haven’t Seen The Theatrical Trailer Yet, And We Won’t See It With ‘Max Payne’
> 
> DB Legends had the opportunity to talk with Twentieth Century Fox about the leaked promotional footage, believed by some to be the theatrical trailer, as well as the trailer we’d see with Max Payne. This is what they had to say:
> 
> ...



Posting in all DB movie threads to get the word out.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

^again, that sucks..


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 8, 2008)

if it *wasn't* supposed to be dragon ball z, I thought the movie would actually look kind of cool. 

I might watch it with the mindset that the movie is completely serparate from the series. I was never that big on dragon ball z (i was more of a sailor moon girl) though so I guess im not as bothered by this as others.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 8, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> if it *wasn't* supposed to be dragon ball z, I thought the movie would actually look kind of cool.
> 
> I might watch it with the mindset that the movie is completely serparate from the series. I was never that big on dragon ball z (i was more of a sailor moon girl) though so I guess im not as bothered by this as others.



its not dbz...its dragonball


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> its not dbz...its dragonball



you know what I meant.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to just imagine that this is an alternate reality of Dragonball


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'm going to just imagine that this is an alternate reality of Dragonball



Same here ._.

A very very alternate reality of dragonball, where anthropomorphic animals do not exist.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2008)

This movie should have never been, to begin with. I wonder what Toriyama's done after seeing the trailer. Probably


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2008)

Proxy said:


> This movie should have never been, to begin with. I wonder what Toriyama's done after seeing the trailer. Probably



no more likely he is doing this


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

Proxy said:


> This movie should have never been, to begin with. I wonder what Toriyama's done after seeing the trailer. Probably





Zen-aku said:


> no more likely he is doing this



Most likely. 

Or if not doing that, then going; "What's that? Dragonball? I think I've heard of that." Given that the man never bothered to remember his characters names after about 5 years 

If the movie's shit, Toriyama won't mind too much, he was never obsessed about his creation, but just had fun writing it. He's not one of the absolutist type of writers, he just doesn't care whatsoever lol, he's too laid back.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 9, 2008)

He is quite laid back, I wonder what he really is thinking though


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'm going to just imagine that this is an alternate reality of Dragonball



no thats stupid, because alternate reality dragonball>>> this movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3lHsu9fMug&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 10, 2008)

^lol yea well another alternate reality


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2008)

I can already imagine the plot for Dragonball Z...the sequel to Dragonball.  Goku graduates High School and enrolls in college.  Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta are the leaders of a fraternity and Goku is a pledge.

Bwhahahahahahahahaha.  

This movie is so fucking stupid and it's a slap in the face to anyone that ever liked the franchise.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I can already imagine the plot for Dragonball Z...the sequel to Dragonball.  Goku graduates High School and enrolls in college.  Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta are the leaders of a fraternity and Goku is a pledge.
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> This movie is so fucking stupid and it's a slap in the face to anyone that ever liked the franchise.



no that would be Awsome


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 11, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I can already imagine the plot for Dragonball Z...the sequel to Dragonball.  Goku graduates High School and enrolls in college.  Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta are the leaders of a fraternity and Goku is a pledge.
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> This movie is so fucking stupid and it's a slap in the face to anyone that ever liked the franchise.



Honestly, I'd would pay to see that but by that time my childhood wouldve died already.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 11, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I can already imagine the plot for Dragonball Z...the sequel to Dragonball.  Goku graduates High School and enrolls in college.  Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta are the leaders of a fraternity and Goku is a pledge.
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> This movie is so fucking stupid and it's a slap in the face to anyone that ever liked the franchise.



And Freezer will be the Boss of his Officejob ?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 11, 2008)

well i wonder how the romance will go


----------



## gtw1983 (Oct 11, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Honestly, I'd would pay to see that but by that time my childhood wouldve died already.



Oh..

You actually have a childhood left? Hollywood and Rule 34 killed mine off a long time ago 



> well i wonder how the romance will go?



filled with hollywood cheesyness I'm sure 

But I can't really see what everyone is so mad about here. 
Back in the day I was a total DB/DBZ freak and still am a big fan to this day.

But why should we take this movie seriously? If it actually turns out to be a good movie we can be happy that we were finally able to see it in live action.

But if it sucks we can just laugh at it like it's a shitty parody made in Fanfiction. 

Toriyama didn't make this movie so as far as I'm concerned Dragonball will be great even if this movie does turn out to be a bomb.

How many of us loved Mortal kombat,Street fighter, or Super Mario brothers yet hated the movies based on them?

but of course it didn't affect the way I felt about the series in the least.The DB movie will be the same way for me.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

gtw1983 said:


> but of course it didn't affect the way I felt about the series in the least.The DB movie will be the same way for me.


Yup that?s exactly the way I feel about it.

The trailer is out right? Where can I watch it?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Yup that?s exactly the way I feel about it.
> 
> The trailer is out right? Where can I watch it?



its somewere in this thread


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> its somewere in this thread



Thanks for this awesome precise description.


I found it anyway-could be worse. I?m looking forward to it.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Yup that´s exactly the way I feel about it.
> 
> The trailer is out right? Where can I watch it?



that wasn't the real trailer. it was just some leaked teaser meant to be shown only for a licensing expo


btw, new interview about upcoming promotion for the movie



> 1. When will promotion for the film Dragonball officially begin and what can we expect?
> Promotion will truly begin when we launch the official trailer. Expect to see plenty of TV spots and action closer to the release. This is typical with any campaign. The fans will really feel the promotion of the movie to begin by the end of the year and will be promoted at many targeted events in 2009.
> 
> 2. A Junior Novel and Video Game have been confirmed. Any other possible merchandise? Maybe a TV spin off or new comic series?
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

The game will probably do worse than Sagas.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 12, 2008)

^it wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The game will probably do worse than Sagas.



hey ... I enjoyed 'sagas' ...what ...I have a thing for dbz rpg's...even though it's not really a rpg..but yeah still it was fun


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a bad feeling about this


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 13, 2008)

mia said:


> i have a bad feeling about this



hmm..where have i heard this before ...o rite ...like on every single page on this thread...


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The game will probably do worse than Sagas.


I dont think you can get worse than that


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The game will probably do worse than Sagas.



Oh god, that game _sucked!_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm getting tired of these white boy/asian girl romances in movies.  Asian dudes need to flip the script on that one.


----------



## Heran (Oct 13, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh god, that game _sucked!_



I picked that up for ?5 once.

I got my money back though.


----------



## Penance (Oct 13, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> hmm..where have i heard this before ...o rite ...like on every single page on this thread...



I was going to say Star Wars...


----------



## Shade (Oct 13, 2008)

They need to make it like the Legacy Of Goku games for the GBA rather than Sagas.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm just relieved that the trailer that was posted a few weeks back wasn't the actual finished product.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 13, 2008)

^yea thats a small beacon of hope.....lol this is going to be funny


----------



## Kamina (Oct 14, 2008)

Piccilo is still not green..


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2008)

Why can't Hollywood stop bastardizing my childhood?
I mean, really, is there really any need for this movie? 
Everyone knows about Dragonball now and every knows 
it's legacy. So why the hell thought producing some sort 
of generic crap would be acceptable?

*Sighs* Just can't win. Just can't win.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 14, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm getting tired of these white boy/asian girl romances in movies.  Asian dudes need to flip the script on that one.


I know what you mean and Im not even Asian. This shit is getting annoying.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm getting tired of these white boy/asian girl romances in movies.  Asian dudes need to flip the script on that one.



Hollywood. About as original as a Jackie Chan romance. 
God, this is just the countdown for doomsday, isn't it?!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 14, 2008)

ah, well what other good movies are going to be out around Dragonball?


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 14, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Thanks for this awesome precise description.
> 
> 
> I found it anyway-could be worse. I?m looking forward to it.



Mind linking me to it ?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 15, 2008)

I betcha we are all going to hate Goku and like Piccolo


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 15, 2008)

> I betcha we are all going to hate Goku and like Piccolo



That was already established when they made Goku a high school student and Piccollo not green.


----------



## Mashiro (Oct 15, 2008)

This movie looks accurate and great


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I betcha we are all going to hate Goku and like Piccolo



I actually like how Goku is in this.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 15, 2008)

And so Piccolo is not green


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> This movie looks accurate and great



Comments like that aren't allowed here.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> ah, well what other good movies are going to be out around Dragonball?



Terminator         .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

It's what the T in my name stands for


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen the trailer and it looks...generic.
They've got the tone all wrong. Now it looks like a regular
action movie.

Way to go, Fox.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ Blame the director. 



Mider T said:


> It's what the T in my name stands for



I love you. <3


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> That was already established when they made Goku a high school student and *Piccollo not green*.




he is green


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 15, 2008)

Piccolo is green, and I trust his actor, so I think I'm going to like him


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> he is green



Really? Then I must have gone colorblind.



*How is this green?*
He looks like the color of flesh, or yellow perhaps...
But green?



This green? I don't think so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Really? Then I must have gone colorblind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok for those who haven't herd

Piccolo will first appear after having been trapped for 2000 years he will be pale and ugly and  not at full power, he is looking for the dragon balls so he can regain his youth, by the end of the movie he will be GREEN, we even have a screen cap of him green floating around on the web so please stop bitching

if u want to complain about some thing complain about TETO, that right their is a legitmite complaint


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 15, 2008)

> Ok for those who haven't herd
> 
> Piccolo will first appear after having been trapped for 2000 years he will be pale and ugly and not at full power, he is looking for the dragon balls so he can regain his youth, by the end of the movie he will be GREEN, we even have a screen cap of him green floating around on the web so please stop bitching
> 
> if u want to complain about some thing complain about TETO, that right their is a legitmite complaint



Whatever, I'm not going spend my good money watching this crap.
The original will always have my heart. To me, this will always be the rip-off.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 16, 2008)

watched the trailer. I want my childhood back!!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2008)

Too late          .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> watched the trailer. I want my childhood back!!!



*pats back* There, there. It'll be okay.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 16, 2008)

crap or not...I'm definitely gon watch this... I and millions around the world have been waiting too long for this...
plus if they were 100% faithful to the anime/manga then the result would be similar to what we got with 'Speed Racer' which, might i remind u, bombed at the box office and reviews weren't very pleasant from either critics or even fanboys.....

so yeah at this point we don't know what to expect from this movie (.tho it looks as if most of u have warped to the future and checked the movie out and know for a fact that it will suck...) ...but I know I'll leave my judgment until after I've actually watched it ...now good day to you sirs!...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 16, 2008)

I should be able to sue them for rape just like on the south park ep last week when George Lucas and Steven Spielberg got arrested for Raping Indiana Jones


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> crap or not...I'm definitely gon watch this... I and millions around the world have been waiting too long for this...
> plus if they were 100% faithful to the anime/manga then the result would be similar to what we got with 'Speed Racer' which, might i remind u, bombed at the box office and reviews weren't very pleasant from either critics or even fanboys.....
> 
> so yeah at this point we don't know what to expect from this movie (.tho it looks as if most of u have warped to the future and checked the movie out and know for a fact that it will suck...) ...but I know I'll leave my judgment until after I've actually watched it ...now good day to you sirs!...



That's very mature for you. However, some of us want to keep the image of Dragonball as it was in our heads as well as our sanity.
I'm glad you've resolved to watch this. As for me, I'm staying as far away as I can.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

What would an Persian Messenger now say ?


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

THIS IS MADNESS!!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> THIS IS MADNESS!!!



*THIS. IS. FOX!*


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 16, 2008)

What the Fu*k..i cant watch the anime again cause of shame..


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

4 problems:

1. It appears the story has been flushed down the toilet. I honestly am in pain trying to figure out just how much they changed.

2. A serious Muten Roshi? Come on!

3. What happened to Krillen? He was my favourite character!

4. WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO KRILLEN! In his place we have another stereotypical action girl!


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 16, 2008)

I watched the trailer, DragonBall fans, our dearest friend got raped 
DAMN YOU James Wong! damn you fox! you Rapist!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

Robot-Overlord said:


> I watched the trailer, DragonBall fans, our dearest friend got raped
> DAMN YOU James Wong! damn you fox! you Rapist!!



It's official. Fox fails.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

Krillin will make a short cameo appearance.

But, he'll have HAIR.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Krillin will make a short cameo appearance.
> 
> But, he'll have HAIR.



No, no, no! The Cast for Krillin has already been selected:


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2008)

Danny DeVito.


----------



## Demitrix (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks hollywood, get the fuck off my mangas!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 17, 2008)

This is awesome.  A live action movie like this will disappoint so many DBZ fans we'll never hear from them again.  There will be mass suicides all over Japan, the world economy will collapse, and Hitler will invade Poland.   All because someone thought that stories that work when they're anime could be divorced from the medium and bastardized into blockbusters.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> This is awesome.  A live action movie like this will disappoint so many DBZ fans we'll never hear from them again.  There will be mass suicides all over Japan, the world economy will collapse, and Hitler will invade Poland.   All because someone thought that stories that work when they're anime could be divorced from the medium and bastardized into blockbusters.



Sad, isn't it? Hollywood shouldn't adapt manga. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Federer (Oct 17, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Sad, isn't it? Hollywood shouldn't adapt manga. It just doesn't work.



Agreed, the trailer looks horrible. They should have asked Steven Seagal for the role of Goku, Chuck Norris for Roshi and Mel Gibson for Yamcha, I'm serious to say the movie should have been better, but still would suck.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank God I am not a Dragonball fan. When I see it, I'll have no expectations, and no childhood to bemoan the loss of. I personally think it looks like any typical kung fu movie with special effects and harness and CGI aided martial arts action. 

Seriously... did you think a _live action _movie was going to look _just like _the anime? XD


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2008)

ButterflyGod said:


> Thank God I am not a Dragonball fan. When I see it, I'll have no expectations, and no childhood to bemoan the loss of. I personally think it looks like any typical kung fu movie with special effects and harness and CGI aided martial arts action.
> 
> Seriously... did you think a _live action _movie was going to look _just like _the anime? XD



What about Speed Racer?
While I don't expect everything to be perfect to the original manga, I do expect the spirit of the manga to be carried out to the adaptations. Otherwise, it'll be crap.


----------



## Masda (Oct 17, 2008)

Watched the trailer.. And I'm extremely dissapointed, I didn't even recognise any character at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What about Speed Racer?
> While I don't expect everything to be perfect to the original manga, I do expect the spirit of the manga to be carried out to the adaptations. Otherwise, it'll be crap.



speed racer was crap BECAUSE it was exactly like the Cartoon


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> speed racer was crap BECAUSE it was exactly like the Cartoon



Well, would you rather have crap resembling the original source or crap that's different from the original source?


----------



## Noah (Oct 17, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, would you rather have crap resembling the original source or crap that's different from the original source?



I choose 'none at all'

I'm still totally paying to see this heap though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2008)

This will win so many oscars...


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2008)

ButterflyGod said:


> Thank God I am not a Dragonball fan. When I see it, I'll have no expectations, and no childhood to bemoan the loss of. I personally think it looks like any typical kung fu movie with special effects and harness and CGI aided martial arts action.
> 
> Seriously... did you think a _live action _movie was going to look _just like _the anime? XD



Thank god I'm not a Hitman fan. Doesn't change the fact that the movie sucked.

I'm feeling the same way with this movie to, doesn't help that FOX is behind this mess.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2008)

Chee, why don't you enlighten us about other adaptations and predict what will happen with this adaptation?


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Oct 18, 2008)

This movie is wrong in so many ways....

1. Who is Mai?

2. Dragonball. Prophecy?

3. No Krillin.

4. Piccolo looks like a villian from Stargate.

and so on.

Looks like Transformers but without robots but Dragonballs...Hell they even promote the same car (Mustang Shelby GT500)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 18, 2008)

Why couldn't they have named Mai "Launch"? Yeah, she'd be totally different from her animated counterpart, but at least throw a bone to some fanboys.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 18, 2008)

wasn't mai that terrible unimportant character along with that little dog guy that always tried to stop Son Goku? Why the fuck not take out mai, and replace her with launch, Kuririn, and Pilaf? Pilaf helped release King Piccolo so why not? I bet a bunch of collaborations of fanmade scenes would be better than this movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2008)

ButterflyGod said:


> Seriously... did you think a _live action _movie was going to look _just like _the anime? XD


No but I at least expected there to be something closer to the source material. For example Goku's entire character is that hes uneducated, putting him in a high school destroys that. It didn't need to look the same but the characters should have at least been faithful to Toriyama's work.

It's like when America remade Godzilla, the biggest problem was all the important traits of the character of Godzilla were not there.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 18, 2008)

Why Mai? Why not Launch, she's a pretty decent character.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, would you rather have crap resembling the original source or crap that's different from the original source?



an attempt to modernize speed racer would have been nice


----------



## son_michael (Oct 18, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> wasn't mai that terrible unimportant character along with that little dog guy that always tried to stop Son Goku? Why the fuck not take out mai, and replace her with launch, Kuririn, and Pilaf? Pilaf helped release King Piccolo so why not? I bet a bunch of collaborations of fanmade scenes would be better than this movie.



Mai was pilafs henchman,makes more sense for mai to be the villain than Launch.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Mai was *pilafs henchman*,makes more sense for mai to be the villain than Launch.



Then get someone called Pilaf for crying out loud!
Seriously, the more this movie is discussed in detail, the more horrible it sounds.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 18, 2008)

Dragon ball has alot of characters and the story would take too long with pilaf in the movie


They had a choice,either do piccolo as the villain or pilaf...Pilaf was dragonballs original villain and then piccolo became the villain later on..so what do they do? they take pilafs number 1 henchman and turn her into piccolo's assasin and create there own stroyline



makes perfect sense for a movie adaption and kinda caters to pilaf fans as well...and it makes more sense for piccolo to be the main villain so that when they get into dbz they have a backstory to work with whereas pilaf dissapears in dbz


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Mai was pilafs henchman,makes more sense for mai to be the villain than Launch.



I know that, but I never said Launch would have to be a villain. Apparently the whole main villain is Piccolo, so why not add more good guys? In both the manga and anime, King Piccolo ( old) was insanely strong, at first goku was actually kicking his ass, but the moment he got serious, King Piccolo WTF raped kid goku with ease. Yajirobi was like "holy fucking shit wtf", and before this yajirobe and goku were actually just around fighting equals ( in dragonball Z, yajirobe is insanely weak however, sucks how much importance he lacks).

Later, goku travels to find pretty much a super holy divine water, water so pure and powerful, it grants the drinker insane strength by the word of Korin, who says this is the only way to get strong enough to fight king piccolo ( who has wished for eternal youth, granting him even greater strength). After a rigorous, grueling test to get the water, goku returns to the tower, and "senses piccolo's power level" ( he feels the energy piccolo emits, and using a new nimbus cloud, flies to where he is).

At this time, Tienshinhan ( guy with three eyes) is fighting an extremely powerful henchman of King Piccolo, and he attempts to use a sort of "evil sealing" technique on king piccolo ( who is watching the fight), however the henchman gets in the way, and the technique fails. Goku arrives on the scene, and Tienshinhan warns goku thsi henchman is extremely fast, however goku kills this henchman insanely fast, in a single hit, amazing both Tien AND King Piccolo. Eventually of course, Piccolo and GOku fight, and at the end, goku charges up energy into his fist and launches himself at piccolo, he goes straight through piccolo, leaving an enormous hole, before dying, King Piccolo launches an egg from his mouth far away, and then explodes.

That egg hatches into the Piccolo most people know from Dragonball Z.

Basically, this is the plot the movie SHOULD follow, however it doesn't look like it does, mostly because the very beginning of the King Piccolo Saga starts with the death of Kuririn ( krillin in englsih) by one of piccolo's henchman ( named Tambourine). Goku goes after tambourine, but tambourine is way way too strong, so strong that he even kills the flying nimbus cloud goku rides ( later its discovered that unlike when it was "killed" by a rocket launcher, it was truly dead this time). Eventually Goku meets yajirobe, and we get to see Old King Piccolo, freed from his containment in a sealed container By "Emperor" Pilaf ( which ties in with Mai and shuu, the woman and the little dog wolf dude) Pilaf freed him in hopes that when King Piccolo conquered the world, he would give some rule to Pilaf. Eventually this leads up to the already mentioned confrontation between kid goku and Old King Piccolo.

Basically, this is half of the Piccolo saga, the other half would continue with another tenkaichi budokai ( world martial arts tournament) and Piccolo Junior and goku as an adult.

But as you can see, the trailer looks nothing like the plot I just described, mainly because goku NEVER NEVER EVER went to school.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 18, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> I know that, but I never said Launch would have to be a villain. Apparently the whole main villain is Piccolo, so why not add more good guys? In both the manga and anime, King Piccolo ( old) was insanely strong, at first goku was actually kicking his ass, but the moment he got serious, King Piccolo WTF raped kid goku with ease. Yajirobi was like "holy fucking shit wtf", and before this yajirobe and goku were actually just around fighting equals ( in dragonball Z, yajirobe is insanely weak however, sucks how much importance he lacks).
> 
> Later, goku travels to find pretty much a super holy divine water, water so pure and powerful, it grants the drinker insane strength by the word of Korin, who says this is the only way to get strong enough to fight king piccolo ( who has wished for eternal youth, granting him even greater strength). After a rigorous, grueling test to get the water, goku returns to the tower, and "senses piccolo's power level" ( he feels the energy piccolo emits, and using a new nimbus cloud, flies to where he is).
> 
> ...




the trailers not out yet



and yes this is not Dragonball from the manga,ths is an alternate story based on Akira toriyama's characters,If dragonball the manga was made into a Live action film then it would take at least 3 movies with 3 hour timelimits to cover it all....goku meeting chi chi alone would take up 2 films....hell fighting the red ribbon army would be an entire film


we should be happy with what were getting though I can completley understand the anger over krillin as he is an intregal main character of dragonball


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't believe I have been dreaming about this for years now.....................


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 18, 2008)

I understand adaptations have to deviate from the original source a bit in order to manage time constraints and what not. But why change what it is at heart: a story based on Journey of the West about a simple boy against the forces of evil? They just seemed to dumbed down the content to make it more accesible. If so, then why did the original source sell so well?

As for the Mai debate, it was a mistake to bring her into the movie in the first place.


----------



## Franckie (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahahahaahaha 

Never in my life would I have expected so much fail from a single trailer. 
Wow...my sympathies to Dragon Ball fans.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 19, 2008)

> Never in my life would I have expected so much fail from a single trailer.
> Wow...my sympathies to Dragon Ball fans.



Uhh...Thanks I guess?


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 19, 2008)

son_michael said:


> we should be happy with what were getting


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 19, 2008)

> we should be happy with what were getting



I reject your lies.


----------



## Batman (Oct 19, 2008)

Why does this remind me of when I went to see the Mario Brothers Movie when I was a little kid?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 19, 2008)

> Why does this remind me of when I went to see the Mario Brothers Movie when I was a little kid?



Because bad adaptations begat other bad adaptations and so on and so forth.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 19, 2008)

I see epic YouTube Poops coming from this...
And did anyone post the vid of Hitler's reaction yet?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 19, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I see epic YouTube Poops coming from this...
> And did anyone post the vid of Hitler's reaction yet?



I believe someone did, but in case not:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYltu4usfXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 19, 2008)

has the official trailer been released yet?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 19, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> has the official trailer been released yet?



nope not yet


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Long time for a teaser trailer. =\


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 19, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> has the official trailer been released yet?



there was an unofficial trailer released, and if it portrays anything of the real product, the movie will still fail epicly. Obviously they couldn't cover the entire king piccolo saga, but they should have stayed true to the manga in terms of how everything was setup. Similar to the Godzilla movie in 1998, it realyl wasn't Godzilla, but it was still a pretty good movie.

For what its worth, I think the movie will disappoint everyone who knows dragonball, and even some who don't. I don't see how they didn't learn the first time that trying to remake something from japan without really staying true to the source = bad idea.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 19, 2008)

> Long time for a teaser trailer. =\



Explains the amount of fail this movie will be.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Long time for a teaser trailer. =\



they are rethinking releasing it 

they realised just how garbage it is


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 20, 2008)

So I LOLed alot at the Hitler Reaction. Good post.


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 20, 2008)

Live DBZ Movie - Fail.

That is all 

Hitler reaction = :rofl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2008)

they should execute the actors


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 20, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> they should execute the actors



kill everyone having any part in this movie


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 20, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> they should execute the directors for being such idiots and trying to ruin Dragonball for easy money



Fixed. Why execute teh actors? they are just doing their job, its the directors and producers faults.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 20, 2008)

Actors are a part of the screenplay. They act out the characters and make up a significant part of the movie. They also interpret and change the lines to their making.


----------



## kisamedemonfish8599qwerty (Oct 20, 2008)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*

Awww it ganna be sooo bad like how are they going to pull off the hair and the effects i think it will be a disaster.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with the names of people on this page?


----------



## Waspinator (Oct 20, 2008)

Waspinator looks at the names with pain.

But then Waspinator realizes that Waspinator is always in pain.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 20, 2008)

Waspinator said:


> Waspinator looks at the names with pain.
> 
> But then Waspinator realizes that Waspinator is always in pain.



lol I actually think of waspinator saying this





I have to rep you


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 21, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> Fixed. Why execute teh actors? they are just doing their job, its the directors and producers faults.



Seconded. 

When you are being to placed into cheesy production sets and given corny outfits, coupled with a b-grade movie script. It's gonna be tough, even for oscar winning actors.


----------



## Waspinator (Oct 21, 2008)

son_michael said:


> lol I actually think of waspinator saying this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?

Waspinator gets repped...but not slagged?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Seconded.
> 
> When you are being to placed into cheesy production sets and given corny outfits, coupled with a b-grade movie script. It's gonna be tough, even for oscar winning actors.



Nothing's tough for Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 21, 2008)

well weird, so late to have no even seen an official trailer this late


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 21, 2008)

> well weird, so late to have no even seen an official trailer this late



No one's ever seen this movie with this much negitive hype.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2008)

Wanted to share this with you guys.



Meaning: Bunch of good Cosplayers >>>>>> 100K budget Movie

This fucking FANFIC movie needs to be stopped....


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 22, 2008)

> Meaning: Bunch of good Cosplayers >>>>>> 100K budget Movie
> 
> This fucking FANFIC movie needs to be stopped....



Most DBZ fanfiction needs to be stopped in general, let alone this movie.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 22, 2008)

Not a lot of simple names on this page.


----------



## GsG (Oct 22, 2008)

Well I'm just glad this movie is going back for a reshoot.  Maybe they'll actually review the movie they are making since I don't think they did.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

i want to say this on the topic of Bulma's Hair ,a pure blue wig would have looked awful, it looks much better with the blue streak [it feels morel like her that way]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2008)

> looks much better with the blue streak [it feels morel like her that way]



 Her hair is BLUE... for all the freaking serie. BLUE. Not just a blue streak. They could have put her any kind of hair cut because Bulma is that versatile.... but NO. They had to change her hair color. 

Not the best but at least not a wig:
ceiling was breaking up!

ceiling was breaking up!

Keiichianimeforever.com


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

soulnova said:


> Her hair is BLUE... for all the freaking serie. BLUE. Not just a blue streak. They could have put her any kind of hair cut because Bulma is that versatile.... but NO. They had to change her hair color.
> 
> Not the best but at least not a wig:
> ceiling was breaking up!
> ...



none of that is pure blue hair ether thogh, her hair pure blue would have looked to ridiculous, srry thats just the way that is


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 22, 2008)

man ive been hearing about this thing for years im not realy intersested however i am intersested in the new Dragonball Z ova coming out in November in Japan.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> none of that is pure blue hair ether thogh, her hair pure blue would have looked to ridiculous, srry thats just the way that is



'Ridiculous' pretty much describes DB in a nutshell. If things needed to be changed so much to be believable, it's probably best to leave it alone. 

But this is Hollywood, and whatever they think will make them money they will put out with fierce resolve, despite how shitty the product actually is.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 22, 2008)

not 100k

100M... Yes 

Meaning: Good Cosplay> 100M hollywood film. And I dont give a shit what people say.. Blue hair can be both cool looking and sexy, even in a film.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 22, 2008)

blue hair woulda been nice


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2008)

Blue hair woulda been fucking garbage. She shoulda just had highlights.


----------



## Carly (Oct 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Nothing's tough for Samuel L. Jackson



Samuel L Jackson should be Piccolo.

"I'm tired of these motherfucking sayians on my motherfucking planet!"

Or something to that accord.


Whens the movie coming out? I can't wait to poke fun at it and laugh my ass off at the cheesy fight scenes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 22, 2008)

> Whens the movie coming out? I can't wait to poke fun at it and laugh my ass off at the cheesy fight scenes.



Way too soon. This will be the death to who see it, like those who gazed inside the Ark or the Covenant.


----------



## Chee (Oct 22, 2008)

I sure won't be seeing this film. Didn't like the anime, and I sure ain't gonna like the film.
Gonna be fun to make fun of though.



Carly said:


> "I'm tired of these motherfucking sayians on my motherfucking planet!"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 22, 2008)

> I sure won't be seeing this film. Didn't like the anime, and I sure ain't gonna like the film.



Wow, people who like Dragonball won't see the film.
People who don't like Dragonball won't see the film.
Who *exactly* will see this anyway?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 23, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Wow, people who like Dragonball won't see the film.
> People who don't like Dragonball won't see the film.
> Who *exactly* will see this anyway?



I will and about 2 or 3 others in this thread will as well




Everyones really being stupid about how much they hate this movie,at least wait until the official trailer before you condem it to hell


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll give this movie a chance, if they make it nc-17 or better.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'll give this movie a chance, if they make it nc-17 or better.



*snicker* Like that'll ever happen


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 23, 2008)

On the subject of Bulma's hair a good colour choice could have been violet to match the original purple from the manga while still looking natural.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm. So now we're discussing hair?
In my opinion they should at least tried to replicate the color.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 23, 2008)

how many people do you know of in the united states that walk around with blue hair?



They wanted to make it realistic and made blue highlights instead which quite frankly is a much better idea for a mainstream American audience


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> how many people do you know of in the united states that walk around with blue hair?
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted to make it realistic and made blue highlights instead which quite frankly is a much better idea for a mainstream American audience



i'm almost a mainstream american, so dont' tell me what's better for me :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope this movie has at least one chick with a dick. I don't know why, but it really makes sense.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> I hope this movie has at least one chick with a dick. I don't know why, but it really makes sense.



For some reason, that actually would be better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this movie has at least one chick with a dick. I don't know why, but it really makes sense.





Shippingr4losers said:


> For some reason, that actually would be better.



i'm not usually into that shit, but i think i could go for it in this scenario.  Bulma whips out a dick , rapes goku, he turns super saiyan.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 23, 2008)

They shouldn't try to do a realistic movie. A movie with a cartoon style would be better like we done in France with Lucky luke, the movie was not very good but the cartoon/comics spirit was in the movie.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are they really in a re-filming stage?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Nothing's tough for Samuel L. Jackson



I don't even think a combined cast of Samuel L. Jackson, Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris, Al Pacino, Bruce Willis, and Bruce Campbell could save this movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Everyones really being stupid about how much they hate this movie,at least wait until the official trailer before you condem it to hell



Do you really think a single trailer is going to just negate all the information we've received thus far about the movie? Get real dude.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm not usually into that shit, but i think i could go for it in this scenario.  Bulma whips out a dick , rapes goku, he turns super saiyan.



Sadly, there will be no Super Saiyans in this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2008)

I say wait until the actual movie comes out........Who knows, it could be great. I thought Forbidden Kingdom looked like shit from the trailers and promotional material...but it turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I say wait until the actual movie comes out........Who knows, it could be great. I thought Forbidden Kingdom looked like shit from the trailers and promotional material...but it turned out to be pretty good.



we can only hope


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I say wait until the actual movie comes out........Who knows, it could be great. I thought Forbidden Kingdom looked like shit from the trailers and promotional material...but it turned out to be pretty good.



That's what I've been saying all this time ...thank God I'm not the only open-minded person out there...
it's good to get some positive comments once in a while cuz this thread is full of hate man...


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2008)

And hate it what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> I say wait until the actual movie comes out........Who knows, it could be great. I thought Forbidden Kingdom looked like shit from the trailers and promotional material...but it turned out to be pretty good.



It'd take nothing less than the second coming of Kami to fix that. And then some.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 24, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> That's what I've been saying all this time ...thank God I'm not the only open-minded person out there...
> it's good to get some positive comments once in a while cuz this thread is full of *COLD HARD TRUTH* man...



Fixed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It'd take nothing less than the second coming of Kami to fix that. And then some.



Some good movies came from what appeared to be shit......few examples

Cry Wolf, The Descent, Forbidden Kingdom, Fearless, The Ring.....all I can think of at the moment.(lol, notice I can only think of films from two different genres?)

My lack of faith in the film mainly comes from the fact I dont think an anime can be adapted for one movie.....you'd have to do it in a planned trilogy...or more. It's just too much material.

It can be done, but they obviously have to change alot. I dont mind changes, I just wonder if it will be good.

Example, I dont mind if Goku is white. But from the promotional material, he just seems like a normal guy.....just like the dude from "Invisible"(its the same actor)....part of what makes Goku cool is that he's a dolt....

Of course, he might act this way in the movie and might do it well. Jackie Chan seemed to be a straight foward teacher in Forbidden Kingdom from the trailers, but he turned out to be an awesome eccentric. 

So we have to see.....its too early to judge it. Also, the released promotional stuff usually does suck........for any movie.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2008)

> They wanted to make it realistic



I think you missed the theme of the movie... this is DRAGON FUCKING BALLS! In DragonBall we had anthropomorphic people, flying talking cats, martial artist killing with their TONGES and flying on top of freaking LOGS while kids travel around with clouds and shooting energy beams out of their hands...


... but they couldn't at least give her blue hair. 

You know... I have come to the conclusion that a DB Live Action movie was never meant to happen. Is like dividing by 0... it will only screw the universe over.  (Same thing for a Naruto Live Action Movie, we need to make sure it NEVER happens. The thing stays in TV, Games and Manga... THAT'S IT!)


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Sadly, there will be no Super Saiyans in this movie.



Because it's Dragonball, not Z


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2008)

have you heard the news that they are reshooting it and this time looking for taiwanese actors  oh lord at least they realised just how fail the production was


----------



## son_michael (Oct 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> have you heard the news that they are reshooting it and this time looking for taiwanese actors  oh lord at least they realised just how fail the production was




there not reshooting the whole movie,just certain scenes and there adding scenes as welll


@soulnova


all of that apparently is not what the mainstream media would like,you cant make a movie just for its fans,a good movie has to make EVERYONE like it and putting in all that would make the movie only for dbz fans and such a movie would not be popular and make no money


fox wants money so they will make it as marketable as possible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm not usually into that shit, but i think i could go for it in this scenario. Bulma whips out a dick , rapes goku, he turns super saiyan.


 I think it would make more sense with ChiChi admistering the rape, but I'm down with that as well. 

I can just picture Goku screaming, bent over, while charging up to Super Saiyan, getting it forced up his cornhole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2008)

he shoots kamehamaha from his ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

We'll finally learn if his pubes turn gold as well.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

i think that ancient chinese rip off that was made back in the 80's 90's was far better at doing it's job right then this american fuck load of crap.

i mean the special effects are crap and all, but at least they got the costume right, for the budget they had.

THIS

or this:
THIS


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Because it's Dragonball, not Z



I know that; I was making a witty reply to the situation.

Taiwanese actors? That's a bit extreme...and late. I really don't know how this whole fiasco is going to work. They should already be post production by now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I know that; I was making a witty reply to the situation.



Sadly, after almost 100 pages, some still don't.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 25, 2008)

yea some idiots will still be wanting super saiyan while going to the damn movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2008)

alright, my new condition: if this movie has  titties, i'll watch it.


----------



## gtw1983 (Oct 26, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> alright, my new condition: if this movie has  titties, i'll watch it.



I don't believe the movie is rated R so you might be severely disappointed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

> I don't believe the movie is rated R so you might be severely disappointed.



I believe it was already confirmed to be rated R by Zack Snyder and leaked posters.


----------



## gtw1983 (Oct 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I believe it was already confirmed to be rated R by Zack Snyder and leaked posters.



oh... well in that case I guess titties are fair game.

this pleases me


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 26, 2008)

Who the hell said its going to be rated R? I'm thinking PG-13


----------



## illusion (Oct 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I believe it was already confirmed to be rated R by Zack Snyder and leaked posters.



I still, seriously, doubt those rumors are true.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you guys wondering if this will be R?

Pretty stupid, as its obviously geared towards kids........Im guessing PG-13.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you guys wondering if this will be R?
> 
> Pretty stupid, as its obviously geared towards kids........Im guessing PG-13.



Dude, no. Snyder said it himself that this would be rated R. And the film's filled with blood, nudity, cold war references and death. It has to be 'R', otherwise it wouldn't be true to the comic.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Dude, no. Snyder said it himself that this would be rated R. And the film's filled with blood, nudity, cold war references and death. It has to be 'R', otherwise it wouldn't be true to the comic.



It's not going to be true to the manga anyway 

I have no idea about the rating though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Dude, no. Snyder said it himself that this would be rated R. And the film's filled with blood, nudity, cold war references and death. It has to be 'R', otherwise it wouldn't be true to the comic.



Are you talking about Watchman or Dragonball?

Because why would Snyder know anything about Dragonball?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you talking about Watchman or Dragonball?
> 
> Because why would Snyder know anything about Dragonball?



Crap! I switched the two threads! Dammit! 

Oh, definately PG-13. This is trash only aimed to teenagers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

motherfuck, so no titties in DB?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yea some idiots will still be wanting super saiyan while going to the damn movie



Super Saiyan in live action...who would honestly want to see that? It'd be horrendous. I mean, a simple aura would probably be awkward enough...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

who would wanna see this shit period. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Si Style (Oct 27, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> who would wanna see this shit period. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



You're an angry man


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers_ 






> *
> Positives*
> • Action - I wasn't expecting the action scenes to be as awesome as they were. Simply put the best thing about this movie. The last action scene of Goku vs. Picollo are simply amazing... This fight scene was around 13-15 minutes long. There are other small action scenes that are fun and entertaining with slo mo but nowhere as good as the picollo vs. goku scene.
> 
> ...





I have to say my hopes might look up in some areas and the story isn't as bad as I thought it'd be but it could be worse.Meh well atleast we get green Piccolo and awesome fighting.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

They messed up Shen Long? No! They do not just screw with said titular dragon in this movie! God, freakin' Hollywood!

But Chris Sabat playing him?


----------



## Dabura (Oct 27, 2008)

that review could possibly be fake

but check out this cool clip from japanese NHK
Three Pieces of an Annoyingly Difficult Puzzle

The dragonball looks really good (>>4 star ball from grandpa gohan), so does the gi.
The db is probable dark because its not near others.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 27, 2008)

Do we have a confirmed release date yet?


----------



## Seany (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohhh i'm liking that review and clip!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, goku is super serious :S


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 27, 2008)

Need acrylic dragonball replicas NAO.

The dragonball looked amazing.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

The Dragonball is fine, the Turtle uniform seems okay, but Goku looks all wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

If this movie was rated R it would be from the obscene, vulgar amounts of bullshit  and horse weiner stuffed into it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

> If this movie was rated R it would be from the obscene, vulgar amounts of bullshit and horse weiner stuffed into it.



Not to mention the crappy writing.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 27, 2008)

ah, I had a nightmare about this movie the other day


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 27, 2008)

Just the news of Chris Sabat voicing the Dragon has started to get my hopes up. The positive review was just more fuel added to the fire.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

> ah, I had a nightmare about this movie the other day



It's not a nightmare. It's actually being made.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2008)

/wompf

Joke was lamer than this movie


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 27, 2008)

oh did you hear that Mr. T is going to be playing Mr. PoPo?

at least that's one good thing that's coming out of this.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> /wompf
> 
> Joke was lamer than this movie



I try with what they give me. Still, this movie's gonna be pretty bad.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> oh did you hear that Mr. T is going to be playing Mr. PoPo?
> 
> at least that's one good thing that's coming out of this.



Hey that's me, but I don't wanna play a fatass racial caricature


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> oh did you hear that Mr. T is going to be playing Mr. PoPo?
> 
> at least that's one good thing that's coming out of this.



Oh, Mr. T. Why did you have to sign on for something like that?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh, Mr. T. Why did you have to sign on for something like that?



I mean, what do I have to lose?  It's good pay and I could use one last stand in the spotlight, good or bad.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> I mean, what do I have to lose? It's good pay and I could use one last stand in the spotlight, good or bad.



But you're a legend! You should be doing quality titles or making reality shows based on your catchphrase! What ever happened to your show when you go around teaching fools to think straight?

In all seriousness, I'm still discouraged about this movie. It...just seems like something I wouldn't enjoy.

I'll read some reviews, but I'm not sure I'll be happy about it. So far, adaptations have been kind of hit and miss. Speed Racer was bad, and Transformers...well, actually that turned out okay. But with Dragonball? I'm not sure.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> But you're a legend! You should be doing quality titles or making reality shows based on your catchphrase! What ever happened to your show when you go around teaching fools to think straight?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm still discouraged about this movie. It...just seems like something I wouldn't enjoy.
> 
> I'll read some reviews, but I'm not sure I'll be happy about it. So far, adaptations have been kind of hit and miss. Speed Racer was bad, and Transformers...well, actually that turned out okay. But with Dragonball? I'm not sure.




speed Racer was bad? 



 that had to be the coolest and most inovative shit ive seen in a long time and it was totally faithful to the anime...they even had speeds old dub voice actor in there!



and shit that techno remix at the end was INSANE,it should win movie of the friggen year next to Dark Knight,all my friends were like"I heard speed racer sucks" then we all watched it and found ourselves praying for sequels, which I heard they might actually make


in fact I cant find 1 thing wrong with the movie not 1 friggen thing,it had old shcool music and then new remixes,it had revolutionary mario kart battle style racing with buzsaws and jumping action,the story was completley faithful to the anime,the world looked innovative and amazing and there was good comedy in there too


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

son_michael said:


> speed Racer was bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On accuracy and faithfulness to the original work, it was okay. But on the merits as a feature-length film? It had a lot of flaws. For one thing, there was a lot of inconsistency on who the targeted audience is for. Is it for Speed Racer who are familiar with all the subplots, kids who wouldn't understand all the business backstabbing, parents who'd be confused by all the gadgetry?

The visual looked really false and artificial. I doubt any part of the movie would've worked without the Wachowski's brother's visuals.

The story itself was really cliche, formulaic and unoriginal. It's the classic, "underdog takes on big business" scheme and we've all seen it before. Even at the end, you knew the ending, all the twists and who wins at the end. It's completely unoriginal as a story and veteren movie goers have seen it all before. The only difference are the visuals.

Movies are their own form of medium and need a story tailored to that medium. A lot of adaptations fail because they can't produce a good story in the alloted time frame or they have to sacrifice story accuracy to fit it. 

All in all, I want an adaptation that knows the spirit of Dragonball and is, in itself, a good movie.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 28, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> They messed up Shen Long? No! They do not just screw with said titular dragon in this movie! God, freakin' Hollywood!
> 
> But Chris Sabat playing him?



Chris Sabat is the voice. 

Although CGI could have made Shenron awesome any time of a day. Pity why they didn't depict him in his grandness. =/


----------



## Hylian (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the complete review (kotaku's was just a portion of it)



> I am a huge fan of your site and constantly visit here but this will be my first time emailing you about something. I love geek movies because there is nothing better than a well made geek movie. Well after watching the 95-100 minutes (excluding credits) of the movie i say this movie was solid. Ya you heard that right. I simply love the anime but I was very very nervous about it being made by fox. After all the studio has been making nothing but shit lately. Another reason why I was worried about this movie is that the director is James Wong who made final destination 1 & 3 and The one starring Jet Li. What I watched had unfinished sfx and with no scoring done yet. Also? they will be adding one or two scenes which will be shot sometime end of october.
> 
> *Positives*
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty positive review for an imcomplete movie 

Oozaru and green piccolo FTW but wat the heck are fullum assassins? 

and chow yun fat as a negative? an old man being perverted with younger girls would've not been taken so well with the american audience, but he's still a great actor nonetheless


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hm... more pros than I thought there would be.

But they could've done so much better.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 28, 2008)

Hylian said:


> and chow yun fat as a negative? an old man being perverted with younger girls would've not been taken so well with the american audience



I don't get this.

So it's all right to show a animated Roshi perving on young women during an afternoon timeslot targeted towards adolescents, but it's not okay to do it for a PG-13 movie?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2008)

yes the movie is gonna be good!  I knew it!!


there's deffinetley gonna be a sequel and its gonna be all about the sayains with vegeta arriving and gohan training with piccolo



cant wait


----------



## Seany (Oct 28, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> So it's all right to show a animated Roshi perving on young women during an afternoon timeslot targeted towards adolescents, but it's not okay to do it for a PG-13 movie?



Hmm i guess it just isn't family friendly. The rules in movies are more stricter too aren't they? 


and yeah since the Oozaru is in this one, then i can already see a sequel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2008)

Oozaru in this movie will be akin to the flying monkies in the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 28, 2008)

o god.....oozaru....


----------



## Seany (Oct 28, 2008)

^What's wrong with that?


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 28, 2008)

Still excited for this movie. :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm excited, too. This will prove to be the #1 comedy of the year hands down.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2008)

why does goku looks so serious in the movie? he's not the type to be serious, he's got a light heart go happy attitude, not serious

bahh fuck the movie


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

its gonna be a complete laugh filled comedy lol... just laugh at how silly it looks from start of movie, to finish


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

I really think the whole "Dragon behind the clouds" thing is a real disappointment. It reminds me of that crappy Silver Surfer movie where Galactus was a cloud. C'mon!


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2008)

Muk said:


> why does goku looks so serious in the movie? he's not the type to be serious, he's got a light heart go happy attitude, not serious
> 
> bahh fuck the movie




goku is serious alot but its only when he fights,I hope chatwin is goofy in the movie 

apparently there's a scene of him eatin g a whole turkey fast or something so maybe he will be the goofy goku we know


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

> apparently there's a scene of him eatin g a whole turkey fast or something so maybe he will be the goofy goku we know



I dunno. Sounds a bit too good to be true, if you ask me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2008)

Why? Its how he acted in the entire dragonball series? Most likely the reason why he is acting serious in the released footage is because trailers sell better on intensity.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm keeping one eye open on this project. It sounds okay, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It sounds okay, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Noah (Nov 6, 2008)

That's it. I'm paying for 20 tickets when I go to see this heaping turd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

WTF is the story behind this Goku monster?  Oozaru form?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 6, 2008)

Now im am totally convinced they are just making this movie to mock the fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe it's Ginyu coming from the future and taking over Goku's body. Remember the scene where Ginyu was dressed up as Goku riding on the cloud with Gohan? That was awesome.

Then again, it looks nothing like Captain Milk.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2008)

wtf is that a new villain

if it is that goku oozaru form then wtf is that it kinda look lke that fake SSJ10 picture.


----------



## Hio (Nov 6, 2008)

It's Goku SSJ1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Just the news of Chris Sabat voicing the Dragon has started to get my hopes up. The positive review was just more fuel added to the fire.


well i kinda was not wishing not having FUNI or the VA involve they too good for a trash of a movie.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 6, 2008)

if they CGI hair and a tail that could look good,just need to hide the alien head....the eye's and fangs look good



keep in mind this is simply the beggining of the transformation to Ozaru


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

The eys are okay, the teeth are alright, but.... ape fur?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2008)

looks like one of those alien-looking fulum assassins created for the movie. 

except this one's wearing goku's clothes?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2008)

this is a gay porn


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks pretty dorky but this is usually the case when you see the special effects in their raw stages.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2008)

if they wanted a oozaru form they could used CG to created it like  King Kong only brown and elf like ears.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2008)

Great. I can't see the picture.
Can somebody send me a link that still has the Oozaru picture on it?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2008)

Time to take the DB name off of the project.


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 6, 2008)

Never got to see the picture. Did anyone save it?

[edit] Nevermind, saw it. Looks like mid-transformation to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 








[/edit]


----------



## Shade (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. That's pretty close.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2008)

The bottom picture is him only half-transformed though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Never got to see the picture. Did anyone save it?
> 
> [edit] Nevermind, saw it. Looks like mid-transformation to me.
> 
> ...



Oh great. I don't know whether to be shocked at the fact they tried to make it close to the manga or horrified by its appearence. 

Honestly...I really think I'll skip this movie. I-I just can't see anything from my childhood be diminished in such a way that I'll forget why I liked it in the first place.

I'll just read the reviews.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh great. I don't know whether to be shocked at the fact they tried to make it close to the manga or horrified by its appearence.
> 
> Honestly...I really think I'll skip this movie. I-I just can't see anything from my childhood be diminished in such a way that I'll forget why I liked it in the first place.
> 
> I'll just read the reviews.



thats no fun it'll be worth the 10 bucks on the comedy factor alone


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 7, 2008)

O God.....the oozaru pic looks weird...idk if I can take this


----------



## Masurao (Nov 7, 2008)

This movie is going to be some hilarious shit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 7, 2008)

Noooooooo !!! WHY WHY ??!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYY

Answer me people why ?!!!!!!

they can have all these kung fu moves but miss out gokus tail...miss out bulma blue hair, miss out master roshi pervetness.....miss out yamcha desert bandit style


HOLLYWOOD you ruined my childhood memories, thank you


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 7, 2008)

R.I.P dragonball


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2008)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 7, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> What the hell is that?



I believe that is a cross between a human and a shaved ape.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 8, 2008)

Come to think of it... I guess it _is_ possible that it's just a mid-transformation state. Certainly seems feasible anyway.


----------



## Fay (Nov 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> What the hell is that?



It's supposed to be Goku's oozaru form.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 8, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> It's supposed to be Goku's oozaru form.



anybody with a brain can tell that its not the finished transformation state


----------



## Shade (Nov 8, 2008)

I still think it's fake. I mean, just because it was submitted on a fansite doesn't make it any more credible. Someone with a high degree of skill in Photoshop could have crafted that based on a similar image. I'm not sold.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 8, 2008)

> I still think it's fake. I mean, just because it was submitted on a fansite doesn't make it any more credible. Someone with a high degree of skill in Photoshop could have crafted that based on a similar image. I'm not sold.



If it is real, I'm not going to watch this movie.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 8, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> If it is real, I'm not going to watch this movie.



you wouldn't watch this movie if they offered you a part in it


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2008)

a pic of goku actually acting like goku!!

this has dragonball written all over it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2008)

son_michael said:


> you wouldn't watch this movie if they offered you a part in it



Why don't you stop getting so defensive?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 8, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why don't you stop getting so defensive?



there just posting the same thing page after page

"I will never watch this movie,this movie sucks bla bla bla bla" dont you guys have anything better to do than to constantly hate on a movie?




its rediculious


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2008)

New pic is awesome! I see a glimpse of Goku in there.

Bulma's bike also looks pretty badass/fturistic.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> you wouldn't watch this movie if they offered you a part in it



Well of course not. The reason I'm so critical of this movie is because they're destroying a popular series that had a lot of heart and spirit in it. This is just a generic remake. We hate on it because it's a fun way to pass the time as well as predict bombs in the making. Making lemons out of lemonade.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 9, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well of course not. The reason I'm so critical of this movie is because they're destroying a popular series that had a lot of heart and spirit in it. This is just a generic remake. We hate on it because it's a fun way to pass the time as well as predict bombs in the making. Making lemons out of lemonade.



I bet you the movie becomes a big success,enough of a success to warrant sequels


everyone will be posting"you know it was actually preety good"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I bet you the movie becomes a big success,enough of a success to warrant sequels
> 
> 
> everyone will be posting"you know it was actually preety good"



There's a difference between a financial sucess which offers no depth and a sucess which tells people a good story. Me? I want a good story, not a generic kung-fu picture. There was so much charm in the original manga that I doubt will be translated correctly on the big screen.

son_michael, we seem to have a difference in opinion. Let us settle this matter when the movie premieres and await the results. Until then, we can only predict on what this movie will become. 

On a side note, do you misspell words and make grammatical errors on purpose or are you in such a haste to give a rebuttal that you forget to check your sentences?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 9, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> There's a difference between a financial sucess which offers no depth and a sucess which tells people a good story. Me? I want a good story, not a generic kung-fu picture. There was so much charm in the original manga that I doubt will be translated correctly on the big screen.



yes and you have the all seeing knowledge to know this is just another kung fu flick


n/m the fact that we know it has ki,flying,energy blast,ape transformations ect ect that make up the core things dragonball fans love 


you dont have any reason to predict this movie will suck other than"oh noes I dont like those pictures"




> son_michael, we seem to have a difference in opinion. Let us settle this matter when the movie premieres and await the results. Until then, we can only predict on what this movie will become.



yes your right we do have a difference of oppinion,I dont talk trash about something until i actually see it and you do...also I tend to think positively because speaking positive things produces positive results 





> On a side note, do you misspell words and make grammatical errors on purpose or are you in such a haste to give a rebuttal that you forget to check your sentences?




im a fast typer...but where exactly did I make any gramatical errors in that last post?

if your talking about sentence structure I dont really care that much when posting on forums...spelling wise I should be good


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

> im a fast typer...but where exactly did I make any gramatical errors in that last post?





> I bet you the movie becomes a big success,enough of a success to warrant sequels
> 
> 
> everyone will be posting"you know it was actually preety good"



This sentence has a lack of spacing, 'pretty' is misspelled, and there's a lack of punctuations.

Okay, I don't want this to be a flame war. I'm sorry I made fun of you, and I'm sorry I've been nothing but a wet blanket. It's just that I have strong feelings toward the franchise and I don't want to see people take hits on the series I grew up with, and this movie seems to be the perfect target for Otaku-bashing. So, I'm just worried something so dear and near to my heart will be bashed because of ignorant movie-goers. With the lack of thought in this script, I'm worried. Since I'm worried, I dismiss this movie so I can forget about it.

Look, I'm sorry I said those things to you. Can we just move on?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 9, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> This sentence has a lack of spacing, 'pretty' is misspelled, and there's a lack of punctuations.



like I said, I dont usually care about those kind of things on forums...as long as it dosen't look atrocious and people can read it...its fine with me 


although im generally surprised if ive been mispelling pretty for the longest time....are you sure its not"preety"?



> Okay, I don't want this to be a flame war. I'm sorry I made fun of you, and I'm sorry I've been nothing but a wet blanket. It's just that I have strong feelings toward the franchise and I don't want to see people take hits on the series I grew up with, and this movie seems to be the perfect target for Otaku-bashing. So, I'm just worried something so dear and near to my heart will be bashed because of ignorant movie-goers. With the lack of thought in this script, I'm worried. Since I'm worried, I dismiss this movie so I can forget about it.
> 
> Look, I'm sorry I said those things to you. Can we just move on?




im gonna+rep you for this because I like when people do there best to avoid flamewars and act polite


You have every right to be critical of something, its just that repeating it over and over again turns into bashing and when someone bashes something with no real basis for the argument it annoys me because its just plain stupid...its like you want the movie to fail. 



For what its worth, I apologize as well if I was nasty to you. Its just after reading the same post's over and over again form different users I finally had to let out my rant


----------



## Si Style (Nov 9, 2008)

Can someone get these guys a tape measure so this can stop?


----------



## Federer (Nov 9, 2008)

They should have skipped the old Piccolo and made the movie with the younger one, like this:


[YOUTUBE]this[/YOUTUBE]


I'm Picollo mothafukka.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice...Very nice..My excitement for this movie remains.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 9, 2008)

i love the dragonball universe to death.  i used to pretend throw fireballs around my house and get cracked over my head by my brother (it was either a kamehameha or hadouken, cause lets face it goku and ryu are both equally badass) or wish that there really were 7 magic orbs around and monkey people running around.  that you really could train yourself to fly and shoot lazers and shit using ki alone.  i'm sure a lot of you have the exact same feelings towards the series as i do.

which is why, no matter how bad its looking, i'm going to hand over my 10 bucks to watch this, purely for nostalgic reasons, if it's good then hey that's cool and if it's bad then hey that was half-expected.  and i'm sure many of you feel the same way.

to me and i'm positive 99% of the people posting in this thread, there will never be anything else in terms of pure enjoyment it gave that comes close to dragonball.  (sex is a close second but sometimes stank pussy is a real turnoff and db never failed to please).

edit: oh yeah for the point of my post.  to all the negative nancys out here, just shut the fuck up and go watch the movie, you know youre going to anyway.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> i love the dragonball universe to death.  i used to pretend throw fireballs around my house and get cracked over my head by my brother (it was either a kamehameha or hadouken, cause lets face it goku and ryu are both equally badass) or wish that there really were 7 magic orbs around and monkey people running around.  that you really could train yourself to fly and shoot lazers and shit using ki alone.  i'm sure a lot of you have the exact same feelings towards the series as i do.
> 
> which is why, no matter how bad its looking, i'm going to hand over my 10 bucks to watch this, purely for nostalgic reasons, if it's good then hey that's cool and if it's bad then hey that was half-expected.  and i'm sure many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...



I enjoy your insight and wisdom in your analysis of the movie, but don't tell me how to spend my money. I can choose whether or not I want to see this movie, and just because I'm a "negitive nancy", doesn't mean I'm a hypocrite. If I choose to see this movie, it will be by my own hand not by someone's lectures.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Can someone get these guys a tape measure so this can stop?



Screw that-I only carry rulers...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, when is the real trailer coming out?


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 9, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Well, when is the real trailer coming out?



Mid December.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 10, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Mid December.



yeah...the REAL trailer's coming out around that time...or so I heard..


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> edit: oh yeah for the point of my post.  to all the negative nancys out here, just shut the fuck up and go watch the movie, you know youre going to anyway.



I love when people say this stupid crap when they have no basis for it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> yeah...the REAL trailer's coming out around that time...or so I heard..



What are the chances of people bitching about it once it leaks onto the internet?


----------



## Penance (Nov 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What are the chances of people bitching about it once it leaks onto the internet?



About 70%...if people have a good Thanksgiving...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

This movie is going to be awful and I hate everyone.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 10, 2008)

Kame Hame Haa !

This Movie will be the best one in this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

More like Kame Hame HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

Right?


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

are there any dinosaurs and godzillas in this movie???


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

Rod said:


> are there any dinosaurs and godzillas in this movie???



You know something? I wouldn't be surprised if they did appear.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 10, 2008)

that would certaintly make the movie more faithful to the manga


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I love when people say this stupid crap when they have no basis for it.



Oh the irony..


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

This guy. white fucking ranger, he should be the fucken vegeta in a next opportunity, look:




lol


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2008)

Rod said:


> This guy. white fucking ranger, he should be the fucken vegeta in a next opportunity, look:



I see it... but I don't exactly hear it.  If you catch my drift.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

^ 


btw everytime I look at this Gokou i remember too much from Majin-Boo saga Gohan (Mystic Gohan if you don't remember) kinda same hair style ( like it would be normal to use the others heh)



son_michael said:


> that would certaintly make the movie more faithful to the manga





Shippingr4losers said:


> You know something? I wouldn't be surprised if they did appear.



heh yeah, at least this part ppl can say was manga canon based


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 10, 2008)

This movie looks horrible. :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2008)

brokeback dragonballs, i wanna see some hot gay sex


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I love when people say this stupid crap when they have no basis for it.




my basis for what i said is the fact that if someone has enough of an interest in the movie to be reading a thread about it and posting in it, either negative or positive, there's a decent chance they'll be seeing it. 

 you can argue this to the death that no matter what you're not going to see it because you think its gonna turn out shit or w.e, i don't really care, that's your opinion and your choice and you're more than welcome to do so.  but that's you, and specifically you, do you actually mean to tell me that every single person who's posted in this thread that movie looks like shit isn't going to see it?  EVERY SINGLE PERSON? maybe some will go see it, maybe all of you won't.  i don't know and neither do you.

tons of people on here bitch and moan when spoilers come out for the naruto manga and say the next chapter is going to be shit, etc but i don't think that stops them from continually reading the manga every chapter.  maybe it does, i don't know because i'm not them.

so yeah, all of the above is my basis for my "stupid crap".

EDIT:
but i digress, this thread is about the super awesome dragonball movie.

btw, piccolo looks like a wrinkled testicle.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

what are ya guys saying,  this gonna be historical oscar hit  (all-time low :B)

 remember the debut day moment cuz it gonna enter for the eternity 
movies will be divided in two classes: before and after dragonball

to be total win it just needs this guy's music for theme then we can say it gonna be epic subsequently:


----------



## son_michael (Nov 10, 2008)

Rod said:


> This guy. white fucking ranger, he should be the fucken vegeta in a next opportunity, look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol never thought of tommy as Vegeta but he could certaintly pull it off! his evil green ranger voice could be perfect for vegeta


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

Rod said:


> This guy. white fucking ranger, he should be the fucken vegeta in a next opportunity, look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh, I dunno. He just doesn't seem right for the role.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh my god... My eyes bleed again with the sight of "oozaru".

This movie has giving me nothing else than massive blood loose. Every time I see more info... a part of me dies inside.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

Muk said:


> why does goku looks so serious in the movie? he's not the type to be serious, he's got a light heart go happy attitude, not serious
> 
> bahh fuck the movie



blasphemy.

this is a serious movie about serious business.



btw how many potential oscars are you guys predicting? 

I'd hit can see easily 12 -13


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

> blasphemy.
> 
> this is a serious movie about serious business.
> 
> ...



You mean Razzies? I can see this getting 12 Razzies.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

hei, we have to persevere guys...you know, just like the x-files dudes.  

I want to believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to believe that this movie will be horrifyingly funny.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

> hei, we have to persevere guys...you know, just like the x-files dudes.
> 
> I want to believe.



Wasn't that another bad movie?


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

hei it was just by the moral lesson of perseverance point of view (everybody knew the movie was going to be hopeless too)

not always it'll suceed but take the example


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd listen to him: it's Peirce Brosnan.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd listen to him: it's Peirce Brosnan.



I'm sorry. I didn't quite hear you. All I heard you say was 'not Daniel Craig'.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't quite hear you. All I heard you say was 'not Daniel Craig'.



pierce brosnan, daniel craig

did you mean this guy?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I'm still gonna see it


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 10, 2008)

Rod said:


> pierce brosnan, daniel craig
> 
> did you mean this guy?


WIN                                         .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 10, 2008)

> Well, I'm still gonna see it



You do that. I'll wait until I hear some results.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 11, 2008)

So, Yesterday I went out and bought some X-box360 games. (The Holiday lineup is awsome Fable 2, CODWaW, Gears of War 2, WWE2009, Fallout 3 and even Mirriors Edge) 
My friend invited me to his house to play games. I recently purchased a NEW Visio 37" 1080i Television. 

My friend doesnt own an HD TV and mine is light enough to transport once in awhile. So I packed up my games and my TV and headed to his house. Once settled in I hooked up my TV to find that I had cracked the LCD inside the Television. Needless to say I was heart broken. Not only did I just lose my only TV. I had just bought a bunch of new games to play them on.

For 2 days I have thought about nothing other than how broke I am. I dont have a job and I only collect unemployment. I see no time anywhere in the near future I can buy a TV. For two days my Brain has been fixiated on somehow replacing my television. I stayed at his house overnight not wanting to go home to my Television-less home. MY BRAIN WAS FILLED only with thoughts about my bad luck and my TV. 

Right before I left my friends house he says "Hey Rob, take a look at this!"


He showed me the picture of the "Oozaru" 



........................................................... I think for the first time in my life I thought about ending my life. Well, I'm not nearly that dramatic........ but, that picture was capable of pulling me out of complete depression and feeling a newer emotion of hatred.


----------



## seastone (Nov 11, 2008)

God that "Oozaru" looks weird, looks more like a reptile then a monkey. Also even if it were mid-transformation why should the hair on his head go away?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

> .................................................. ......... I think for the first time in my life I thought about ending my life. Well, I'm not nearly that dramatic........ but, that picture was capable of pulling me out of complete depression and feeling a newer emotion of hatred.



There, there, urarenge2005. We all lose faith one time or another.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 11, 2008)

DBZ Live Action Movie = Best Comedy Movie that ever created.

Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

> DBZ Live Action Movie = Best Comedy Movie that ever created.
> 
> Anyone agree with me?



Not nearly as hilarious as Battlefield: Earth.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Not nearly as hilarious as Battlefield: Earth.



I saw that movie! Mortal Kombat:Armageddon too...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

Omg


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 11, 2008)

"Hey ladies, wanna go feel my Dragonballs?  My ATV cycle thing has three eyes!"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

"Nothing says top opening weekend like bad hair and banged up ATV's."


----------



## Seany (Nov 11, 2008)

The turkey leg 

It looks fine to me. Stop being so harsh on the movie


----------



## son_michael (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> The turkey leg
> 
> It looks fine to me. Stop being so harsh on the movie



thats like asking them to stop breathing


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

son_michael said:


> thats like asking them to stop breathing



Or eating a Dragonball.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> The turkey leg
> 
> It looks fine to me. Stop being so harsh on the movie



Can you really say that with a straight face after seeing "*Oozaru*" form in this movie:


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2008)

Pre-green-turnage Piccolo, plus new pics:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

lol Bulma looks like a housewife of domestic violence.  Just drop the Dragonball off of the name already.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 11, 2008)

At least Piccolo will eventually be green....


----------



## Hylian (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.dragonballmovieblog.net/ said:
			
		

> Dragonball Movies tells us that Fox says the leaked Oozaru image are just a ?test? and not the final design that will be seen in theaters on April 8th, 2009.



good to hear, that wierd alien looking goku is not the real thing


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by THE FUCK?
> Dragonball Movies tells us that Fox says the leaked Oozaru image are just a ‘test’ and not the final design that will be seen in theaters on April 8th, 2009.



Those bastards at Fox HQ have a sick way of testing thier audience


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

Hylian said:


> good to hear, that wierd alien looking goku is not the real thing



Your sig fits the situation


----------



## son_michael (Nov 11, 2008)

well we knew that wasn't his official ape transformation anyway{at least we smart people did..}


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 11, 2008)

the turkey leg...

you know what fox, dropping dragonball off the name would almost be enough to forgive you for this abomination, but no, in the end it's just sad that you're _still_ trying to convince people that this is their childhood cartoon come to life.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

> well we knew that wasn't his official ape transformation anyway{at least we smart people did..}



Oh, go on son_michael. You pretty much joined along with this charade.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 12, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh, go on son_michael. You pretty much joined along with this charade.



I was saying all along how it wasn't the final transformation and it was just the beginning process of turning into an ape


turns out the whole things fake?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I was saying all along how it wasn't the final transformation and it was just the beginning process of turning into an ape
> 
> 
> turns out the whole things fake?



Might be. No, make that god-willing.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 12, 2008)

Badass!...piccolo's doesn't look all that  now...yeah he's not green but he will be by the end of the movie  
and that cheekbone outline work they did on him gives it a somewhat of a dbz feel to it...or is Marsters face really like that?


----------



## Federer (Nov 12, 2008)

Marsters looks awful, my god. As Spike he would have been a better Piccolo than now, I mean c'mmon, the goddamn Piccolo is green, *GREEN*


----------



## son_michael (Nov 12, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Marsters looks awful, my god. As Spike he would have been a better Piccolo than now, I mean c'mmon, the goddamn Piccolo is green, *GREEN*



he will be green in time for the second movie,Im really digging those cheek bones,Masters looks like a great piccolo


----------



## Cronos (Nov 12, 2008)

have you seen the trailer it is going downnnnnn...i now realize this is a bad idea..you just can make all the sci-fi thingis in a movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, negitive hype has increased 10 fold. People might not see this movie at all.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 12, 2008)

Cronos said:


> have you seen the trailer it is going downnnnnn...i now realize this is a bad idea..you just can make all the sci-fi thingis in a movie.



no one has seen the trailer yet


----------



## Penance (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't the official trailer-so we'll see....


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

They should call this movie Dragonball. I hope this movie will fail cause i really don't like what i see (pictures and teaser). Piccolo yellow or even green don't look like the piccolo in the manga or the anime. No krilin, Bulma look like a bad girl with guns. The universe of Dragonball is not respected, they decided to make this movie realistic. 
The people who take Dragon Ball licence don't like or care about Dragon Ball, they just want to make more money with this licence.

EDIT:
Oh damn


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2008)

Piccolo looks like a crazy warlock or something...


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 12, 2008)

Even said:


> Piccolo looks like a crazy warlock or something...



True that, something that would come from Dungeons and dragons or something! 

A part of me wants to see the movie to see how bad it will turn out to be and another part of me doesnt because of how horrible it will be... Oh well can always download it!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

This Piccolo if he was green, i just made a fast photoshop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 12, 2008)

^Use a different tone of green, like forest or pine green, and then a shade or tint of either one of those.



kakoishii said:


> the turkey leg...
> 
> you know what fox, dropping dragonball off the name would almost be enough to forgive you for this abomination, but no, in the end it's just sad that you're _still_ trying to convince people that this is their childhood cartoon come to life.



I don't see what's wrong with the turkey leg. Yeah, it looks weird in that setting but it's no big deal; although I would've used a box of Chinese food instead.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

Le Male said:


> This Piccolo if he was green, i just made a fast photoshop.



I dunno. He still looks...wrong.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh please, God, burn this movie before the end of the year. 
Or at least drop the tittle... is just.... wrong...


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 13, 2008)

soulnova said:


> Oh please, God, burn this movie before the end of the year.
> Or at least drop the tittle... is just.... wrong...



sheesh...it's not thaaat bad  ... due to it's immense popularity, we all knew it would become Hollywood's target sooner or later...there was no stopping that..
yes the movie's not all that faithful to the anime but then again what other anime-adapted movie has had success doing that...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 13, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> sheesh...it's not thaaat bad  ... due to it's immense popularity, we all knew it would become Hollywood's target sooner or later...there was no stopping that..
> yes the movie's not all that faithful to the anime but then again what other anime-adapted movie has had success doing that...



Speed Racer was pretty faithful to the original work. It just wasn't that good a movie.


----------



## vervex (Nov 13, 2008)

Any better? Spent 5 minutes in photoshop working with skin color, blurring all those ugly skin pores and softening his cheeks. I think that would be MUCH better!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 13, 2008)

that looks much better


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Can you really say that with a straight face after seeing "*Oozaru*" form in this movie:



WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Woow are you fuckin' kidding me?!
Words cannot describe how hard I'm laughing right now..:rofl
He looks like a bad Power Rangers Villain rip-off!LOL
They can't be serious...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys, I've hit a new low. I actually had a dream about this movie last night.

Me and my brother and nephew went to see it on release day. EVERYONE in the theatre, including us, walked out about 10 minutes into the movie after Goku started saying his mission was to die and cursing or something.

Weird dream or prediction of the future?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 13, 2008)

> Guys, I've hit a new low. I actually had a dream about this movie last night.
> 
> Me and my brother and nephew went to see it on release day. EVERYONE in the theatre, including us, walked out about 10 minutes into the movie after Goku started saying his mission was to die and cursing or something.
> 
> Weird dream or prediction of the future?



That's a freaky dream. Maybe this is Fox giving us nightmares by releasing screencaps of this monstrosity.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 13, 2008)

vervex said:


> Any better? Spent 5 minutes in photoshop working with skin color, blurring all those ugly skin pores and softening his cheeks. I think that would be MUCH better!



Looks pretty good. I like it.

That's probably what he'll look like by the end of the movie. Remember, his skin is all faded and yellowed because he's about 1,000 years old by the time of this movie. 

Once he uses the Dragon to grant him eternal youth, he'll look better. And remember this is the Piccolo from Dragonball, not Piccolo Jr. from Dragonball Z, this guy looks quite a bit different from his son.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 13, 2008)

...i won't post a photoshop picture anymore......(gone to kill myself...)


----------



## vervex (Nov 13, 2008)

Le Male said:


> ...i won't post a photoshop picture anymore......(gone to kill myself...)



Ahahahah c'mon XD It wasn't that bad. The green you used was just weird XD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 13, 2008)

haha don't kill urself that won't help anything


----------



## Shade (Nov 13, 2008)

vervex said:


> Any better? Spent 5 minutes in photoshop working with skin color, blurring all those ugly skin pores and softening his cheeks. I think that would be MUCH better!



To be honest, that's way better than the fake from a few years ago.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 13, 2008)

what fake?


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Nov 13, 2008)

I assume he meant this one?


----------



## Shade (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, that one.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Harukoxchan said:


> I assume he meant this one?



gee.. I wonder if all you critics out there would've been happier with this piccolo?...faithful to the anime rite?


----------



## vervex (Nov 14, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> gee.. I wonder if all you critics out there would've been happier with this piccolo?...faithful to the anime rite?



What about something... in between?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 14, 2008)

clothing wise the movie piccolo is more faithful to the manga since its the first original piccolo


----------



## vervex (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope the young Piccolo will be sexier :3


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

vervex said:


> I hope the young Piccolo will be sexier :3



Until he turns 3 your a pedo.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 14, 2008)

wow that old pic looked funny. But yea that is more of a DBZ thing dude this is Dragonball so I'm ok with it. Like I've said I think Piccolo will be good in this movie


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry guys but the picture of this movie don't even look to Piccolo Daimaô.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't be sorry, you're telling the truth.


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2008)

Y'all can hate all you want, but Fox is still getting your munnies. (well, most of you)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 14, 2008)

Shade said:


> Y'all can hate all you want, but Fox is still getting your munnies. (well, most of you)



That's the sad part about this. Luckily, I won't be going.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, 

Luckily, I have friends that work at a movie theatre. I wont pay a dime to see it. 
After I watch it Im going to do a 180, go to the ticket booth and purchase a full price ticket for some random Teen/drama/musical/pregnant movie... then not actually go and see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

They won't be getting my monies. 

I'm watching it on the Internet.


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Nope,
> 
> Luckily, I have friends that work at a movie theatre. I wont pay a dime to see it.
> After I watch it Im going to do a 180, go to the ticket booth and purchase a full price ticket for some random Teen/drama/musical/pregnant movie... then not actually go and see it.



That is one of the most ridiculous passive-aggressive plots I've ever heard of. You're still wasting your money and the other movie is still going to be #1 that weekend anyway.

If you really want to stick it to Fox that bad, download the stupid thing. Or wait until there is a DVDrip online and download that. Most theaters keep track of employee comp seats, and video stores keep track of their rentals. The only real way to see it and not be put on the books is to either sneak into the movie or steal it. Any other way and you're still on the list for them to compare and contrast when it comes time to discuss a sequel or other adaptations.

I, on the other hand, am totally paying to see this flaming turd of a movie. Yay for ruination of things!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 14, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be easier to protest the movie? I'm sure defication of art counts for something..


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2008)

^nope. Akira Toryama would have to protest against it in order for it to have any legal value whatsoever


this movie will make me say
KAAAAAAAMEEEEEEHAAAAMEEEEEEEEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
all the way to the theater and back.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 14, 2008)

I was planning to suicide bomb the theater...but then I wouldn't be able to make fun of the movie after I see it. Or defend it blindly to piss people off.


----------



## vervex (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm probably gonna pay to see that cinematographic disaster too. At worst, it will be so bad I'll have a good laugh


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

They should've signed Uwe Boll on as director, just to complete it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 15, 2008)

> They should've signed Uwe Boll on as director, just to complete it.



Nah, they needed to make money too.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 15, 2008)

If a DBZ live action movie is making you all go  ..wait till Fox gets rights to a Naruto movie..a live action one .. you know it's coming but you just don't want to think about it....

I can see the cast already....
starring Chuck Norris as Naruto..
           Chuck Norris (with black hair) as Gai
           Chuck Norris (with mask) as Kakashi


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 15, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> If a DBZ live action movie is making you all go  ..wait till Fox gets rights to a Naruto movie..a live action one .. you know it's coming but you just don't want to think about it....
> 
> I can see the cast already....
> starring Chuck Norris as Naruto..
> ...



Actually, the fact that movie has Chuck Norris in it makes me want to see it more than the Dragonball movie.


----------



## Fin (Nov 15, 2008)

Im going to see it anyways.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 15, 2008)

I will not, i don't pay to see my childhood destoyed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 15, 2008)

> I will not, i don't pay to see my childhood destoyed.



Amen to that!


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2008)

Ill pay just to piss you guys off.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 15, 2008)

I will pay. Well maybe....I might just sneak in


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 15, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> If a DBZ live action movie is making you all go  ..wait till Fox gets rights to a Naruto movie..a live action one .. you know it's coming but you just don't want to think about it....
> 
> I can see the cast already....
> starring Chuck Norris as Naruto..
> ...



I dont think that will Happen, Viz media has there own or is getting there own movie studio so if anyone makes a Naruto LAM ( and I believe its only a matter a time before it happens) it will be them.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 15, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Ill pay just to piss you guys off.



Amen to that!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 15, 2008)

> Ill pay just to piss you guys off.



You would do that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2008)

Indeed...

NOW LOOK AT IT



LOOK AT IT!...Hes Yawning ....see chatwin is completely faithful to goku.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 15, 2008)

This movie will be a blockbuster in Japan.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This movie will be a blockbuster in Japan.



its gonna be a hit everywhere,this will be the first time we see ki,flying,Ozaru transformations...and its got the dragonball name


instant hit I say


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 15, 2008)

> This movie will be a blockbuster in Japan.



Doesn't necessarily mean it will be good.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

God that looks so retarded.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This movie will be a blockbuster in Japan.



Probably. Japan slurps up everything Dragonball and I'm sure they love white people so it's got the makings of a hit movie.

In somewhere like the US, I'll say it makes about just slightly more than the typical martial arts film. Reason being is that this movie is a couple of years too late to truly capitalize on the Dragonball franchise in the US and I doubt the 18 year old+ people who grew up on DB on Toonami will waste their money on this. Maybe bootleg.

But who knows. People wasted their money on fucking*EPIC MOVIE*, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 16, 2008)

> But who knows. People wasted their money on fucking EPIC MOVIE, so I could be completely wrong.



Again, don't rely on the box office numbers to tell you whether a movie is good or not. Epic Movie is an example of a popular movie without any value.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 16, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Again, don't rely on the box office numbers to tell you whether a movie is good or not. Epic Movie is an example of a popular movie without any value.



Oh I agree with you, hence me citing Epic Movie as evidence people will pay for anything. I fully expect the DB movie to be mediocre at best.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean it will be good.



I was just stating it, I'll lol if a sub of the Japanese versions gets loved like every other bad live action anime movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 16, 2008)

> Oh I agree with you, hence me citing Epic Movie as evidence people will pay for anything. I fully expect the DB movie to be mediocre at best.



Is anyone expecting a 'it's so bad, it's good' quality? No? I guess that'd be expecting too much.



> I was just stating it, I'll lol if a sub of the Japanese versions gets loved like every other bad live action anime movie.



You know, I wouldn't be surprised. Did anyone see that Bleach Musical? I heard it was really awful.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 16, 2008)

Know what? I heard that Japan gets the movie one month before the U.S. and every other nation, in theatres. So.....NONE of us actually have to go watch this pile. 2 days after it is in the Japanese theatre somebody will have it on available for download. Hmmmmmmmmmm.......... I wonder if I'll be able to watch it all in one sitting?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll see it still


----------



## Penance (Nov 16, 2008)

Me, too....


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised. Did anyone see that Bleach Musical? I heard it was really awful.



There's a Bleach Musical? I don't know why but I want to see it.


----------



## Tomasso (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know what to say to this. I guess I'll see it...


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't stand the idea of a white Goku and a yellow Piccolo.


----------



## S (Nov 17, 2008)

Nobody cares for trash anymore


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 17, 2008)

> I can't stand the idea of a white Goku and a yellow Piccolo.



Oh, god. And a Serious Muten Roshi to boot.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2008)

He's........... Yawning.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> There's a Bleach Musical? I don't know why but I want to see it.



Not to get off topic, but _that_ had a "so bad, it's good" quality!

If this Dragonball movie were a musical and they were using big, fake-looking wigs instead of tons of gel, then it would have the same quality.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 17, 2008)

ugh, bleach musical.....


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 17, 2008)

lawl                        .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 17, 2008)

> ugh, bleach musical.....



I say two words and it becomes the topic of discussion 
Anyhow, I think the Japanese have enough sense to see a bad film when they see one. Not sure how they're going to react to a Caucasian Son Goku, but they'll make their judgement.

Seriously, why couldn't Fox just release this mess onto DVD and not theatres so the whole world can see how messy it's become.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 18, 2008)

this

Nice...Im liking the new picture 

Users below
Begin complaining in

3
2
1
....

Go


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 18, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> this is a good fan-recreation
> 
> Nice...Im liking the new picture
> 
> ...



The words "Matrix Rip-off" don't accurately describe the scene enough.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 18, 2008)

And it begins.....


----------



## Noah (Nov 18, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The words "Matrix Rip-off" don't accurately describe the scene enough.



Or at all.

Man. Bulma is busted.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh crap, Pic is also a white dude. I completely forgot. Notice only the minor characters are Asian. Coincidence?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2008)

Can Goku dodge bullets?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2008)

and catch them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2008)

WOAH.

In time he won't even need to dodge them.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 18, 2008)

Is Goku still able to be cursbstomped to the ground by Superman/Supergirl?


----------



## Shade (Nov 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh crap, Pic is also a white dude. I completely forgot. Notice only the minor characters are Asian. Coincidence?



And why would he not be white? -_-


----------



## Jimin (Nov 18, 2008)

Cause hes green. Goku isn't white. You really think he was meant to be white? Goku's Asian.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 18, 2008)

Shouldn't Goku be doing like 3 flips backward in response to that one punch like in the real manga?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Cause hes green. Goku isn't white. You really think he was meant to be white? Goku's Asian.



Goku dosen't look asian....in fact hardly any anime characters look asian....


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 18, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Is Goku still able to be cursbstomped to the ground by Superman/Supergirl?



BLASPHEMY!

tbh though on a power scale, the dbz-verse pretty much takes the cake save for the couple of Marvel's demi-gods and representations of "god".  even then though, ssj4 gogeta >>>>*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 18, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> tbh though on a power scale, the dbz-verse pretty much takes the cake save for the couple of Marvel's demi-gods and representations of "god".  even then though, ssj4 gogeta >>>>*



Well, duh! But somehow I think Movieverse Goku is less powerful than mangaverse Goku. Why does Hollywood insist on making their characters wusses?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 18, 2008)

movie verse goku hasn't progressed yet..its still DRAGONBALL,lets wait till movie goku gets into the freeza saga before we classify him weaker than the manga version


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont want to see this movie their going to kill dbz and i cant stand to watch that happen.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 18, 2008)

lol @ Master Roshi. 

yeah he definitely looks old.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 18, 2008)

Piccolo will be the only good thing I think


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 18, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> tbh though on a power scale, the dbz-verse pretty much takes the cake save for the couple of Marvel's demi-gods and representations of "god". even then though, ssj4 gogeta >>>>*


Ah ! Good old fashioned sarcasm ! How refreshing. 

Now let us bask in the fact that there are an awful lot of people in the Marvel/DC verse that can utterly wreck those constipated monkeys known as saiyans and hope for the lesser of the evils while talking about the movie.

Such a fine night


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> movie verse goku hasn't progressed yet..its still DRAGONBALL,lets wait till movie goku gets into the freeza saga before we classify him weaker than the manga version



Assuming the movie will get to the Freezer saga at all.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Assuming the movie will get to the Freezer saga at all.



well they are planning on making 3


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 19, 2008)

son_michael said:


> well they are planning on making 3



Now, now, son_michael. Don't count your franchises before they make money.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, duh! But somehow I think Movieverse Goku is less powerful than mangaverse Goku. Why does Hollywood insist on making their characters wusses?



cause hollywood is run by the gays and jews.









funny, but true.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2008)

XD


 
indeed, god sir.

i think hollywood does hat cuz they are scared that the actors might shoot a kamehameha at their face


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 19, 2008)

> i think hollywood does hat cuz they are scared that the actors might shoot a kamehameha at their face



Oh that's just silly! The only one who could do that is Chuck Norris and he hasn't been on screen for ages.

On a more serious note, I'm afraid of how this will turn out considering Son Goku's yawning and he's dodging punches like the Matrix.


----------



## Koi (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, this'll be the afternoon movie on the Sci-Fi channel in a matter of months.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 20, 2008)

yes it will...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 20, 2008)

Koi said:


> Man, this'll be the afternoon movie on the Sci-Fi channel in a matter of months.



And on DVD the week after it hits theatres.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 21, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> And on DVD the week after it hits theatres.



I'll give it a month.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 22, 2008)

^yea no Krillin = big disappointment


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 22, 2008)

For Holywood, Dragonball he just a licence to make more money, they don't care about fans, they just want to make more money with this licence.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the Goku Piccolo shot.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 22, 2008)

Le Male said:


> *Spoiler*: __




My childhood's over.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Nothing wrong with the Goku Piccolo shot.



No i desagree, there are problems like how Goku is dress or how they made Piccolo.
This is how is piccolo daimao in the anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIIUmKZD3R4[/YOUTUBE]

There are also problems like goku transformation, he look more like Kisame than an monkey. And even if the transformation is good, in the anime he doesn't transform face to piccolo. He don't even transform as an adult.


----------



## S (Nov 22, 2008)

I look forward


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

What Street Fighter: Live Action achieved, Dragon Ball will probably surpass. . .

In the worst ways possible.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 22, 2008)

> There are also problems like goku transformation, he look more like Kisame than an monkey. And even if the transformation is good, in the anime he doesn't transform face to piccolo. He don't even transform as an adult.



Really? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Le Male said:


> No i desagree, there are problems like how Goku is dress or how they made Piccolo.
> This is how is piccolo daimao in the anime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIIUmKZD3R4[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Yes but this is not the anime and of course it never will be. 

and that transformation wasn't even the end result..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Yes but this is not the anime and of course it never will be.
> 
> and that transformation wasn't even the end result..



They could easly made a movie that's look the anime. About the transformation, even if it's not the end result, when you see this transformation, you wonder how he would look like at the end.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What Street Fighter: Live Action achieved, Dragon Ball will probably surpass. . .
> 
> In the worst ways possible.



The image of M.Bison's cheesy outfit is still etched in my memory :S

Well, I do hope that the story makes up for it =/


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 22, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> The image of M.Bison's cheesy outfit is still etched in my memory :S
> 
> Well, I do hope that the story makes up for it =/



Goku as a High school student who gets picked on.  Some promises cannot be fuffilled.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2008)

haha, corny ass rocks in the back ground of piccolo vs goku

and look at the no-tits on that asian chick, shit i know there are asian chicks with tits, i watch them in my porn, why couldn't they choose one of them instead of the 12 yr old one.


----------



## batanga (Nov 22, 2008)

Le Male said:


> For Holywood, Dragonball he just a licence to make more money, they don't care about fans, they just want to make more money with this licence.


Of course they do it for the money, only a retard would make a movie that costs millions to make if they didn't want to get money from it...


Shippingr4losers said:


> My childhood's over.


Yea, because something that comes out in '09 will completely erase all the memories you have.

Apparently your childhood is not over.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 22, 2008)

batanga said:


> Yea, because something that comes out in '09 will completely erase all the memories you have.
> 
> Apparently your childhood is not over.



Wanna bet on it?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a question for all the supporters of this movie.

Do any of you realize how BADLY in the minority you are?


----------



## Penance (Nov 23, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I have a question for all the supporters of this movie.
> 
> Do any of you realize how BADLY in the minority you are?



The real question is: do YOU realize how badly in the minority I am?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 23, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I have a question for all the supporters of this movie.
> 
> Do any of you realize how BADLY in the minority you are?



I doubt they give a shit.


----------



## Noah (Nov 23, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I doubt they give a shit.



No, we really don't. We just accept things as it is and move on.

Unless it was full CGI of Kung Fu Panda or (ugh)Advent Children quality, it would be garbage regardless of how accurate to the source material it is. So we just take what we can get and move on.

Or we just write it off and only post here to actually be in the minority.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 23, 2008)

Meh. I don't care if a bad movie is made, if there's a chance that anything about it will be awesome.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 23, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I have a question for all the supporters of this movie.
> 
> Do any of you realize how BADLY in the minority you are?



The same could be said about Funimation DBZ supporters. They might realize that their version of a popular anime might be terribly flawed, but regardless, they enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 23, 2008)

If the movie is based on the funimation version, the rest of the world will be more pissed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 23, 2008)

> If the movie is based on the funimation version, the rest of the world will be more pissed.



Dude, I believe *everyone* will be pissed. Funimation fans included.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I have a question for all the supporters of this movie.
> 
> Do any of you realize how BADLY in the minority you are?



By Joe, you're right!

We should throw down our towels and conform to everyone else!

I can support whatever I fucking want to, thank you very much, does it matter if I'm in the minority or not?

Jesus Christ, get some perspective you 30-year-old nerd.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 23, 2008)

O God, those pics are horrible


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just noticed a trend. 

Haters of the movie hate the MOVIE. Haters of the movie hate the producers and the people involved with making the movie. Haters of the movie are upset that this is hurting something that they care about.

Supporters of this movie just hate the Haters. Every insult they have is aimed at the people who are fans like everyone else. Is it really so hard to conceive that this movie is upsetting alot of fans due to its lack of respect to the source material? If this movie was not labeled "Dragon Ball" I really dont think any of us would care. If this movie was just called "The Prophecy of Wukong" or something... none of us would care. Unfortunately this movie IS titled Dragon Ball. And in the haters opinion far too much of it has changed. 

This wouldnt normally be something I would pay much attention to but the backlash from the dragonball and anime community has been OVERWHELMINGLY negative. Im not so blind or "Unperceptive" enough to just say that we should all agree and conform to hate this movie. I really do wish a Dragonball Movie could be made well. 5 years ago I didnt think we had the technology to make a good one. But today after seeing The Hulk, Transformers and even 300 I believe we can. Unfortunately 20th century Fox owns the rights to make a movie and we can clearly see what they are doing to it. A Dragonball movie could be awsome! It could be made. We aren't getting it. We aren't even getting something mildly decent. We are getting this made up garbage that insults pretty much everything that Dragonball represents. bah, forget it.......... I cant do this anymore.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 23, 2008)

People, just calm down!
Don't let a crappy adaptation of a good manga upset you to the point of insulting each other. Just voice your opinions as calmly as possible.


----------



## biganubis (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see this.  Its either going to be half way decent or just plan wrong.  But I do know it want be as bad as that boot leg chinese dragonball movie that came out way back when.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 24, 2008)

Meh... you guys moan too much.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 24, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Meh... you guys moan too much.



Wait until the movie actually comes out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> By Joe, you're right!
> 
> We should throw down our towels and conform to everyone else!
> 
> ...



The personal attack wasn't necessary.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 24, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The personal attack wasn't necessary.



I think it was. He's in his 30s with a twisted perception on the world.

In many ways, I find the attempt to show me how much of a minority I am in to be even more unnecessary.

Oh, and I don't hate the haters. I don't hate anyone. This is such a minimal blip on my radar, I just give opinions, compliments and insults where necessary.

If anything, I find the hater's amusing. Yes, the film is most likely going to be shyte. But the thing is... Does it matter?

And the long, short, multi-coloured answer is; No.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I think it was. He's in his 30s with a twisted perception on the world.
> 
> In many ways, I find the attempt to show me how much of a minority I am in to be even more unnecessary.
> 
> ...



damn, if you just replace the word film, you can apply this to about 90% of the internet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

When was the release date for this epic movie again? I must reserve tickets for the fuckin' premiere.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 25, 2008)

I want a real trailer


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2008)

This movie is going to kill careers.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

> I want a real trailer



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 25, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> This movie is going to kill careers.



There are people involved in this with careers?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I want a real trailer



Then go see The Day The Earth Stood Still when that comes out.

That's when you'll get one.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 25, 2008)

Hopefully when this goes to japan it gets dubbed by the voice actors. That would make one plus.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

Splyte said:


> Hopefully when this goes to japan it gets dubbed by the voice actors. That would make one plus.



Which Voice Actors?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2008)

Catterix said:


> There are people involved in this with careers?



Chow Yun Fat is a faking G.. the only G in this movie.. but after this fail..  ...... why Chow why.. 

And who the fuck is Teto!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Then go see The Day The Earth Stood Still when that comes out.
> 
> That's when you'll get one.


 I might just do that. 

That is, of course, if my dad wants to see that around his birthday.


I'll let you know my findings.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Be careful what you wish for.



true....it might kill me


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 26, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Chow Yun Fat is a faking G.. the only G in this movie.. but after this fail..  ...... why Chow why..
> 
> And who the fuck is Teto!!!



What is he faking? I don't know what you're saying here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 26, 2008)

> And who the fuck is Teto!!!



Supposedly a mix between Krillin and an original character.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 26, 2008)

> Supposedly a mix between Krillin and an original character.



You're kidding right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You're kidding right?



No**


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2008)

It's no mix.  It's just an OC.  We gotta have 100% canon Krillin or none.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

I kinda went Hitler when they first announced this. (Reference to the Downfall sub of Hitler raging)


----------



## Splyte (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## DELAHK (Nov 28, 2008)

Toriyama must be cutting his wrists right now...


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 28, 2008)

Toriyama isnt cutting anything. He has already stated that he no longer cares about DragonBall. It was a huge portion of his career that he felt he was forced into doing twice longer than he originally wanted too. He constantly criticizes his own art for DBZ and in the 7 Encyclopedias he regularly states how he wanted to move on to other ideas he had swirling in his head. Even in Neko Majin and Neko Majin Z he takes shots at Dragon Ball. 

For this movie he is just getting a Single fat check in the mail. Which is pretty much what everyone involved with the movie will be getting. Not only that its the only Fox cares about.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 28, 2008)

I should get a fat check for having to go see this movie


----------



## Seany (Nov 28, 2008)

Priceless


----------



## Kamina (Nov 28, 2008)

The role of Goku’s school friend Teto is being played by Mexican actor Luis Arrieta.  A relatively minor role, but important because he is rumored to be a replacement for Krillin who has not yet been mentioned in anything relating to the movie.  Teto is picked on by Carey Fuller and Aguandas until Goku steps in and helps his friend.



Source - Why is everyone believing Tsunade to die?
*
They could have just called him Krillin..*


----------



## redlei (Nov 28, 2008)

The Goku hair looks like a failed cosplay hair.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 29, 2008)

ugh, they should have just made Dragonball AF lol jk


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 30, 2008)

haha I will get a good kick out of this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

Teto? More like Tito. Amirite guys? Am I?


----------



## S (Dec 1, 2008)

Who is Teto?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Teto? More like Tito. Amirite guys? Am I?



I feel a slightly racist joke coming...


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 1, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I feel a slightly racist joke coming...



Meh, that character can't even compare with how GAR Great Comrade Tito was...  

I didn't know Croato-Slovenians were a race...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 1, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> At least Piccolo will eventually be green....



he was born green damn this movie


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 1, 2008)

raykage said:


> he was born green damn this movie



Well said. Let's just pray that this movie slowly dies after opening weekend.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2008)

The no krillin thing is kind of killing me. Seriously. Not really but still.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh come now.  You all are just using this as a good excuse to complain, how many of you would've stuck up for Krillin had this movie not been failed?  The guy died 6 times.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 2, 2008)

i have no idea whether this movie will be good or bad, as I havn't seen the trailer yet, but i really hope it does well so dragonball could keep the good name that it deserves.

it looks like they are straying for the source material a bit, trying to pull off a more realistic version of dragonball. but in the end, this might help keep the story interesting i guess (at least for the people who are tired of the same old story or that want something new)

at least i believe the movie is in good hands: the stunts are handled by the people who worked on the matrix and 300, and the special effects are handled by the same people who handled the spiderman trilogy. the producer is amazing too, but still, i'm worried about how the director will pull this movie off.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 2, 2008)

> at least i believe the movie is in good hands: the stunts are handled by the people who worked on the matrix and 300, and the special effects are handled by the same people who handled the spiderman trilogy. the producer is amazing too, but still, i'm worried about how the director will pull this movie off.



CGI and special effects are nothing without a powerful story.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Oh come now.  You all are just using this as a good excuse to complain, how many of you would've stuck up for Krillin had this movie not been failed?  The guy died 6 times.



The Krillin thing was brought up a good while ago. It's just being resurfaced now. Krillin was a major character in Dragonball, and only died once in that series. His other deaths were all in DBZ.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2008)

they could have easily put krillin in this....in fact it woulda made it alot better. him dying would make this shit greatness. and then have em use the dragonballs to wish him back. after beating piccolo. 

common sense. my gawd. make the crowd fall in love with him. Let him be a rival. a friend. ugh....i dunno about this thing man.


----------



## Noah (Dec 2, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> CGI and special effects are nothing without a powerful story.



Transformers was a fantastic movie, and that story was absolute shit.

EDIT: And at which point in DB/Z/GT was there *ever* a powerful story?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2008)

Noah said:


> Transformers was a fantastic movie, and that story was absolute shit.
> 
> EDIT: And at which point in DB/Z/GT was there *ever* a powerful story?



Dragonball/Z were at least good stories. I'd call few stories powerful.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

Stephen Chow is credited as a Producer on this and Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer were great films, so I'm holding out hope that the film will be decent at the very least. Though the purist in me wishes they wouldn't have dropped so many elements from the manga.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 2, 2008)

Noah said:


> Transformers was a fantastic movie, and that story was absolute shit.
> 
> EDIT: And at which point in DB/Z/GT was there *ever* a powerful story?



I agree with the first comment.

And I liked Trunks' story a lot!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome, i can't wait!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2008)

^ oh.... my gay, yes you can. 

Hollywood fails.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 2, 2008)

> Hollywood fails.



No duh. Care to add anything new to the argument?


----------



## Splyte (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Oh come now.  You all are just using this as a good excuse to complain, how many of you would've stuck up for Krillin had this movie not been failed?  The guy died 6 times.



3 deaths. 4 if you count his death in trunks time line.



Noah said:


> Transformers was a fantastic movie, and that story was absolute shit.
> 
> EDIT: And at which point in DB/Z/GT was there *ever* a powerful story?



^ never, this is the king of shounen fighting, obviously it can't! but that doesn't make it any less awesome. Dragonball just isn't the kind of thing suited to be a live action movie.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Splyte said:


> 3 deaths. 4 if you count his death in trunks time line.



No.

1. Dragonball, killed by Tambourine.
2. Dragonball Z, killed by Frieza.
3. Dragonball Z, killed by the Androids (Trunks' timeline)
4. Dragonball Z, turned into chocolate and eaten by Buu.
5. Dragonball GT, killed by Super 17.
6. Post-Dragonball GT, died of old age/natural causes.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm blinded by filler; therefor I won't recognize GT ever.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 2, 2008)

Splyte said:


> I'm blinded by filler; therefor I won't recognize GT ever.



Amen to that!


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 3, 2008)

Splyte said:


> I'm blinded by filler; therefor I won't recognize GT ever.



Good job.

GT is fanfiction.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, 

The GT ones and the Trunks timeline death dont count IMO.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 3, 2008)

^trunk's timeline is cannon


----------



## Splyte (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO the events of the movies count slightly more, only because they exist during a time frame which we know is canon. Obviously most of the movies contradict things in the main canon which is why they aren't part of the time line. Same reason GT counts even less, it's just one giant plothole. Even the black star dragonballs should not exist due the kami and piccolo returning to their original form and having to choose a new god of the earth, thus rendering any dragonballs prior to then useless. This is why Kuririn's death in GT shouldn't count. and the fact that most of the DB community pretends to ignore GT.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Good job.
> 
> GT is *extremely bad* fanfiction.



Fixed


----------



## Splyte (Dec 3, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Fixed



The sentence should just say "GT is fanfiction" because fanfiction is a synonym for failure.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2008)

Splyte said:


> The sentence should just say "GT is fanfiction" because fanfiction is a synonym for failure.



But sadly there are fanfiction better then GT out there!


----------



## Kamina (Dec 3, 2008)

Splyte said:


> The sentence should just say "GT is fanfiction" because fanfiction is a synonym for failure.



Am I seriously the only person who liked GT?

it wasn't that bad was it?


----------



## Noah (Dec 3, 2008)

Oddly enough, that fanfiction had better pacing* than the entire run of the DBZ anime.


*First arc excluded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2008)

GT wasn't *that* bad. I got some amusement from it. It didn't make any sense and the power levels were kind of idiotically inconsistent, but it was entertaining.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Am I seriously the only person who liked GT?
> 
> it wasn't that bad was it?



GT is not 100% bad but for the most part doesnt make any sense!




Noah said:


> Oddly enough, that fanfiction had better pacing* than the entire run of the DBZ anime.
> 
> 
> *First arc excluded.



Because with GT they didnt have to wait for the manga!


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Am I seriously the only person who liked GT?
> 
> it wasn't that bad was it?



No, and no. Have some rep.


----------



## Shade (Dec 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> GT wasn't *that* bad. I got some amusement from it. It didn't make any sense and the power levels were kind of idiotically inconsistent, but it was entertaining.



So like Bleach then.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 3, 2008)

I loved the whole evil earth/evil sons against Goku,it was new and refreshing..especially when dende used the dragonballs to give beibi a planet after they spent like 40 episodes collecting the evil planet destroying balls



LOVED 18 and krillins scene in GT,loved Dan dan opening....gotta say I have alot of good memories with GT


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't care about GT, because by the time Goku hit SSJ4, I lost interest.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2008)

GT was shit. It was my first encounter of studio greed in the face of a successful manga series...certainly not my last if you know what I'm getting at...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 3, 2008)

I kinda liked GT. Bebi taking over people was pretty cool I thought. Made things interesting.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 4, 2008)

vegeta's brother wtf?


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 4, 2008)

Yah i know his brother is a pussy (for a sayian), could not even defend himself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2Ppadsycg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2008)

^With a horrible taste in women to boot.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 4, 2008)

although this has not been confirmed yet, sources are now saying that Fox has changed the movie title to _Dragonball Evolution_

and dragonballevolutionmovie.com now redirects you to the official 20th Century Fox website.

DB, DBZ, DBGT, now DBE 

also, it seems they postponed the trailer until january now


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 5, 2008)

Hylian said:


> although this has not been confirmed yet, sources are now saying that Fox has changed the movie title to _Dragonball Evolution_
> 
> also, dragonballevolutionmovie.com now redirects you to the official 20th Century Fox website.
> 
> ...



Dragonball: Evolution? What kind of perverted name is that?


----------



## son_michael (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess that signifies there desire to remake dragonball into there own franchise


its a risky move


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh god... they keep taking steps backward.

I'll never trust Fox again.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 5, 2008)

DB does not need to be evolved. someone, HOLD B TO STOP IT FROM EVOLVING!


----------



## son_michael (Dec 5, 2008)

Splyte said:


> DB does not need to be evolved. someone, HOLD B TO STOP IT FROM EVOLVING!



lol pokemon


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 5, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Oh god... they keep taking steps backward.
> 
> I'll never trust Fox again.



I stopped trusting them when they removed Family guy from the air and put it back _several years later!_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Dragonball: Evolution? What kind of perverted name is that?



Don't you know? Putting "evolution" at the end of a series title is supposed to make it sound like something new, dynamic, and exciting!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 5, 2008)

evolution? hell no.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> evolution? hell no.



Followed bei Dragonball: Revolutions of course.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 5, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't you know? Putting "evolution" at the end of a series title is supposed to make it sound like something new, dynamic, and exciting!



Don't they do that for movies that aren't good or of low quality?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope that Goku "evolves" into a green alien monster with spikes instead of hair and red eyes. Like Pokemon.


OH WAIT HE DOES.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 5, 2008)

^haha thats good. Well he wasn't green was he?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope that Goku "evolves" into a green alien monster with spikes instead of hair and red eyes. Like Pokemon.
> 
> 
> OH WAIT HE DOES.



Damn you and your black heart, 20th Century Fox!


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 5, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Am I seriously the only person who liked GT?
> 
> it wasn't that bad was it?



This is the only gem that emerged from that abyss known as GT.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Super #17 pek


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 6, 2008)

Now why they don't remove Dragonball from their title and keep evolution ?


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> This is the only gem that emerged from that abyss known as GT.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That and seeing old enemies again.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 6, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> This is the only gem that emerged from that abyss known as GT.
> 
> Dan Dan Kokoro Hikareteku and the end of GT with all the credits was great. Everything else was shit.



FiX'd.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 7, 2008)

ugh, I'm almost tired of waiting, just show me the movie and give me a laugh


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 7, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> ugh, I'm almost tired of waiting, just show me the movie and give me a laugh



 Don't rock the boat!


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Don't rock the boat!



yeah, dont tip tha boat over k?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

What if, through the course of the movie, Goku evolved into his anime version. I think the theater would explode.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> What if, through the course of the movie, Goku evolved into his anime version. I think the theater would explode.



lol. that would ruin the movie.

I?m so gonna watch this movie a couple of times. I?m working in the theatre, so free access for me and my girlfriend


----------



## Si Style (Dec 9, 2008)

[CLIKY]

Ohhh yeah


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

Si Style said:


> [CLIKY]
> 
> Ohhh yeah



I'm becoming more and more accepting of this movie.

They're trying to make a live-action Dragonball movie.  That is, in no way, an easy thing to do unless you do some major tweaking.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 9, 2008)

ha ha in your face everyone!


powerups,kii shooting,action scenes



now this is dragonball


----------



## Si Style (Dec 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> ha ha in your face everyone!
> 
> 
> powerups,kii shooting,action scenes
> ...



I'm also going to take this opportunity to say how happy I am that I stayed optimistic.
Now, lets sit back and watch the nay-sayers writhe around trying to justify their loss of pride.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> ha ha in your face everyone!
> 
> 
> powerups,kii shooting,action scenes
> ...



I think everyone pretty much expected fighting...

I'm still holding my reservations.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 9, 2008)

need a high quality vid 

i like how they kept the red and blue colors for ki, i though they were gonna go with some gay like white holy light type of shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 9, 2008)

FAGGOTY LOOKING MOVIE


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 9, 2008)

Si Style said:


> this
> 
> Ohhh yeah



Ehh...God, this movie seems to keep embarrasing the fanbase more and more. I'm really not sold on the idea of this.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 9, 2008)

Uh, there is nothing new here. We already knew there was going to be fireball special effects. There is no "IN YOUR FACE" to be claimed. 

This movie is still based on lies.
It still has Justin Chatwin who has never taken a Karate lesson in his life. 
It still has Chow Yun fat playing a character he looks nothing like. 
It still has Jamie Cheung's horrible acting. 
It still has EXACTLY the same kind of slow-transition-to -fast special effects, EXACTLY like Shoalin Soccer and Kung Fu hustle. EXACTLY what we figured they would be. 

No wins here supporters. Nothing new. Nothing changed.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 9, 2008)

you gotta be kidding me.....they made it look like the anime!  the kii effects look amazing with assorted colors and everything!  so yeah we can say there is something new and hell yeah in your face


so the acting might be a little bad boo fricken hoo, so some things are changed from the canon manga story boo fricken hoo


its still gonna be a great movie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

> so the acting might be a little bad boo fricken hoo, so some things are changed from the canon manga story boo fricken hoo



Like no Krillin...or the backstory that pretty much defined who Goku is...


----------



## son_michael (Dec 9, 2008)

goku's backstory is still there and yeah no krillin sucks but life goes on and the movie will be fine


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> goku's backstory is still there and yeah no krillin sucks but life goes on and the movie will be fine



No it's not. His backstory is pretty much done away with.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

Or you could just stop posting and not watch it.  I've honestly never seen people talk about a topic for 117 PAGES that they don't like.:\


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not going to watch it. At least not in theaters, if it comes On Demand one day I may wind up watching. Also, I'm allowed to post my opinion. It'd make a pretty boring discussion if everyone held the same view.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Or you could just stop posting and not watch it.  I've honestly never seen people talk about a topic for 117 PAGES that they don't like.:\



You'd be surprise how fucking dumb people are


----------



## son_michael (Dec 9, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No it's not. His backstory is pretty much done away with.



what? he transforms and everything,there deffinetley keeping his sayain back story intact


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

son_michael said:


> what? he transforms and everything,there deffinetley keeping his sayain back story intact



I wasn't even talking about that. Mainly his upbringing, his naivete and innocence regarding the world beyond his mountain home. Things regarding that.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm not going to watch it. At least not in theaters, if it comes On Demand one day I may wind up watching. Also, I'm allowed to post my opinion. It'd make a pretty boring discussion if everyone held the same view.



Nobody said you couldn't, it just seems like you're wasting your time.  Not to mention when it comes ON DEMAND you pay for it...


----------



## Shade (Dec 9, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Uh, there is nothing new here. We already knew there was going to be fireball special effects. There is no "IN YOUR FACE" to be claimed.
> 
> This movie is still based on lies.
> It still has Justin Chatwin who has never taken a Karate lesson in his life.
> ...



You've officially crossed the line and are now hating this movie for the sake of hating this movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

Cautiously optimistic


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

You don't even have to be that, being apathetic is just fine.  Just don't bash for over 100 pages of something you know next to nothing about.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Nobody said you couldn't, it just seems like you're wasting your time.  Not to mention when it comes ON DEMAND you pay for it...



I'll be the judge if something is a waste of my time. Besides, I show up here sporadically, and a lot of times I don't even talk about the movie. I like the original Dragonball series, that's enough reason for me or anyone who is a fan of it to be here regardless of how they feel on the movie. 

Not after a while you don't.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

Your life, like I said.  I just wouldn't waste time arguing about something I considered trash and then end up watching to bash anymore, better things to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Your life, like I said.  I just wouldn't waste time arguing about something I considered trash and then end up watching to bash anymore, better things to do.



Well, like I said, I don't even talk about the movie everytime I'm here. Even when I do it's short comments at most. That's not really a huge consumption of my time you know? I also gave no guarantee on watching it.

Isn't this complaining about complaining a waste of time? Not to mention a little counterproductive to the thread as a whole.



> You don't even have to be that, being apathetic is just fine. Just don't bash for over 100 pages of something you know next to nothing about.



Well, I've been talking about stuff I mainly do know. Also, if you missed it the first time, I usually show up here sporadically. This is oddly enough the longest discussion I've been in this thread to my recent knowledge.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You don't even have to be that, being apathetic is just fine.  Just don't bash for over 100 pages of something you know next to nothing about.



Yeah, I'm also apathetic... because Dragonball was not a huge part of my childhood.  DBZ... that's another story.  But just because they make a live-action movie that _may_ be bad... that won't ruin my childhood!  I still have the original series.  And shouldn't that be enough?

Apparently not for you folk.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm just interested on how this movie does critically and finacially.
Other than that, I'm detatched from this project.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wasn't even talking about that. Mainly his upbringing, his naivete and innocence regarding the world beyond his mountain home. Things regarding that.




there being preety faithful to his character with the exception of knowing about things like sex or w/e big whoop it has to happen since he goes to public school which goku never went to...he's still gonna be a goofy idiot and courages hero who loves to fight and wants to save everyone


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2008)

Man. After seeing that trailer, it feels like I was just raped by the female cast (sans Bulma) of that movie:

AWESOME.    

I don't care how awful it turns out to be. I will squeal like a 15 year old girl at a Fall Out Boy concert the whole time I'm watching it.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 10, 2008)

Si Style said:


> [Clicky]
> 
> Ohhh yeah



*watches trailer*

OK.

Am I suppose to feel nothing after watching that?

The most interesting part of that video was the girl that was shown at the end lol.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

> I don't care how awful it turns out to be. I will squeal like a 15 year old girl at a Fall Out Boy concert the whole time I'm watching it.



You do that.


----------



## Federer (Dec 10, 2008)

Trailer in better quality:

yes


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 10, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Trailer in better quality:
> 
> yes



Finally, a better quality trailer. Thank you. 

The only thing that attracted me in the trailer was Bulma.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmmm i seen the  new trailer, the only positive side is ACTUALLY piccolo and grandpa gohan and Mai....the rest of the actors were 'meh'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

This movie is going to make a lot of fanboys cry.

The physical fight scenes looked pretty lame.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks like shit.

Yeah, the special effects look nice, I don't give a flying fuck. I can understand a LITTLE tweaking, but this is just not DB anymore?

7 Mystics created the Dragonballs? What?


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2008)

kinda obvious they wouldn't have gods of the earth when they got rid of nameks,I see no big problem with mystic monks creating the dragonballs

as long as the sayain storyline isn't ruined im fine with this


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

> I can understand a LITTLE tweaking, but this is just not DB anymore?
> 
> 7 Mystics created the Dragonballs? What?



 Lies, I tell you. Lies!


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2008)

New link clears things up a bit. Looks awful.

Don't care, still squealing.

"Dude! Roshi doesn't have hair!" 
"SQUEEEEEEEEEEEROSHISQUEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

son_michael said:


> kinda obvious they wouldn't have gods of the earth when they got rid of nameks,I see no big problem with mystic monks creating the dragonballs
> 
> as long as the sayain storyline isn't ruined im fine with this


 You honestly think Goku will be an alien? He'll be the "CHOSEN ONE" with special abilities. No more, no less. Regular human.


----------



## Federer (Dec 10, 2008)

The only good things in the movie are the looks of Bulma and Mai. The whole fighting scen?s are not even better than a B-film like the Power Rangers, god this is terrible. 

And did Goku actually fired a Kamehameha? How .................:amazed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone think this could be worst than the SF live-action movie?


----------



## Seany (Dec 10, 2008)

^ No. Come on, it isn't that shit.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 10, 2008)

trailer looked better than I expected it to be...the tweaking of the storyline is understandable...i mean would non-db fans know what a namek is.? so they went with 'seven mystics'....which of course could be clarified as them being nameks later on...

and the chatwin dude actually pulled off the 'kamehameha' line pretty darn good...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

Would many non-DB fans really care, or be that interested in this?

Story change is lame.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Would many non-DB fans really care, or be that interested in this?



hey it's a big budget film about the world ending w/ super cool special effects...who could say no to that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

If that's what they are watching it for what do they care about some Namekians?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> hey it's a big budget film about the world ending w/ super cool special effects...who could say no to that?



Those who devoted part of their childhood to it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> trailer looked better than I expected it to be...the tweaking of the storyline is understandable...i mean would non-db fans know what a namek is.? so they went with 'seven mystics'....which of course could be clarified as them being nameks...
> 
> and the chatwin dude actually pulled off the 'kamehameha' line pretty darn good...



also keep in mind during the first half of dragon ball they claimed monks made the dragon balls.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 10, 2008)

> Ayumi Hamasaki, 30, will sing the theme song for Hollywood film “Dragonball Evolution” which is based on Japan’s popular manga “Dragonball” series. Hamasaki will release an original song, “Rule,” for the live-action version film which will be released in Japan on March 13. The release date for the song will be announced later.
> 
> Hamasaki will perform the song in Japanese and it will be used in every local version of the film in more than 60 countries. In an official comment, Hamasaki said, “I hope both old and new fans of ‘Dragonball’ throughout the world will enjoy the film.”



 i hope this isn't only going to be in the japanese version of the movie

edit: oh wait, i just read it again. it looks like it will be in the english version too (probably translated)


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hylian said:


> i hope this isn't only going to be in the japanese version of the movie



That'll be a big surprise if it isn't.  Maybe they'll make her sing a different version of the song in English, like with the girl who did the theme song for Kingdom Hearts.

EDIT:  I just watched the trailer.  It's defnitely something.  Chatwin yelling "KA-ME-HA-MEEEEEEE" really was reminiscent of Goku.  So... props.

Bulma is convincing... I just wish she had blue hair.  The capsule vehicle's effects really needs some work, but it's the first trailer, and nothing is perfect in the first trailer.

Chi-Chi is okay, I guess.

Roshi is still the biggest disappointment for me.

Grandpa Gohan seems to be silly, and that's a good thing.

Piccolo's green still needs some work.

I'm impressed, for sure!

Oh and... the eclipse?  Really?  Is this Heroes now?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watched the trailer and I think it might turned out passable and I think I'll enjoy it more than DB GT(which I completly hated) since this is not suppose to be based on the th original content unlike GT. 
Though I still feel irritated about how they raped the original storyline a little bit by the looks of it.  i think i'm still going to watch it a little drunk so that I won't care about the changes (or care less) as I originally planned.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 10, 2008)

I gotta say...Most fox movies are crap but they make amazing trailers

A few tweaks on the CGI and its just WOW

I so cant wait to watch this.....
 my inner fan boy is screaming right now 




lol at this comment from SHH



> You know what's sad?? You're all adults talking about how crappy a children's anime looks as a live action movie... Grow up Peter pan.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

> I gotta say...Most fox movies are crap but they make amazing trailers.



Exactly. They know how to attract an audience, but they don't know the basics of story structure.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Exactly. They know how to attract an audience, but they don't know the basics of story structure.



They're not supposed to.  They're a production company... not writers.


----------



## Shade (Dec 10, 2008)

HQ high definition streaming trailer:


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

> I gotta say...Most fox movies are crap but they make amazing trailers



If TDTESS is crap, then DB will be crap.

Fox has been pushing shit out lately, I don't recall any good film they released this year.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> I gotta say...Most fox movies are crap but they make amazing trailers
> 
> A few tweaks on the CGI and its just WOW
> 
> ...



i don't appreciate that peter pan comment.  Why call it DB if they don't wanna stick to the story? just adopt db, pay toriyama some royalties, and alter the shit to your hearts desire.

DB and DBZ aren't classics like romeo and juliet or super succesful adult thrillers like Departed that have substantial stories in any form they are done.  

There's no need to change it except to it make it more palpable to western audiences.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't appreciate that peter pan comment.  Why call it DB if they don't wanna stick to the story? just adopt db, pay toriyama some royalties, and alter the shit to your hearts desire.
> 
> DB and DBZ aren't classics like romeo and juliet or super succesful adult thrillers like Departed that have substantial stories in any form they are done.
> 
> There's no need to change it except to it make it more palpable to western audiences.



It may not be necessary, but they're doing it.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, Everyone knows where I stand on this movie. I feel like 20th Century fox just took a huge, runny, shit on my head and didn't apologize. 

This movie cannot hurt my feelings anymore because I have decided to just not see it entirely. I thought about asking my friends to let me into the theatre on a random weekday for free.  I also thought about downloading it after someone pirates it. But I just cant do it. One thing is for certain. I will never give 20th Century Fox another cent for the rest of my life. 

To all the people who will go see the movie, I hope it is a good movie for you. Ive come to realize that no matter what happens now I can't stomach the thought of seeing this.
Many of the people who dont care and will see it do not have sentimental memories of Dragon Ball. I have many. 

Please enjoy your Kung-fu movie with high budget special effects, that is unjustly titled "Dragon Ball" in April. After you enjoy the movie, during the credits, please take a moment of silence to remember all the true Dragonball fans that this movie backstabbed. 

For those people that are Dragon Ball fans I offer some form of relief. Here:

The Shonen Jump 40th Anniversary Posting on Youtube. It made my day. Actually it made my year. It was almost enough to make me forgive 20th Century Fox and move on with life. Thank you Toei, Thank you Bird Studio. Thank you Akira Toriyama for all the memories. Thank you to all the true fans who see this "Dragonball Evolution" movie for what it really is. 



Opening
AMV

Part 1
AMV

Part 2
AMV

Part 3
AMV


Also I thought you would all enjoy this. Its made of pure LOLWin. These two Dragonball nerds had the ability to make a Dragonball film that has 400% more vision than 20th Century Fox. Sure the costumes suck. But these kids didnt have a 100 Million dollar budget and they managed to get a "wow" out of me. 



With that I leave you all a wonderful farewell. I will no longer post in this particular forum. I will pop in regularly to laugh at the simpletons who are accepting this crap. I know you guys wont miss me. With that, there is an eternal middle finger pointed at you.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 10, 2008)

^ What a load of whiney crap that was..


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2008)

oh for the love of god      good riddance to retarted rubbish


now then I just remembered they want to make a cartoon series out fo this movie so thats probably why they went with the evolution name and changes in story.....I mean they cant remake the same story for a television series


----------



## Adonis (Dec 10, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ What a load of whiney crap that was..



Second'd

Otaku outrage is always a pathetic sight.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ What a load of whiney crap that was..



Indeed, I'm just disappointed I didn't say it first.

Seriously... that's just sad.  But if you put it that way, I will take it into account.  I will savor the thought of paying money to the people who are "stabbing you in the back".


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Well, Everyone knows where I stand on this movie. I feel like 20th Century fox just took a huge, runny, shit on my head and didn't apologize.
> 
> This movie cannot hurt my feelings anymore because I have decided to just not see it entirely. I thought about asking my friends to let me into the theatre on a random weekday for free.  I also thought about downloading it after someone pirates it. But I just cant do it. One thing is for certain. I will never give 20th Century Fox another cent for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...



Wow. Someone decided to pour his soul out.

Well, to each his own.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 10, 2008)

I mean, fuck..

I honestly don't think it will be _that_ bad anyway. At the end of the day it's Wong and Chow's adaptation of a popular action manga with a few of the original details altered. It isn't exactly the end of the world.

As a fan, im just fully looking forward to how it turns out overall, whether its good _or_ bad. It isn't going to kill my spirit either way.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 10, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I bet you didn't have an OUNCE of love for dragonball like I did



Please read my essay. Unlike you I actually wrote in mine.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Please read my essay. Unlike you I actually wrote in mine.




what are you still doing on these forums?  hurry up and GTFO


nobody wants you here


----------



## Hylian (Dec 10, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Well, Everyone knows where I stand on this movie. I feel like 20th Century fox just took a huge, runny, shit on my head and didn't apologize.
> 
> This movie cannot hurt my feelings anymore because I have decided to just not see it entirely. I thought about asking my friends to let me into the theatre on a random weekday for free.  I also thought about downloading it after someone pirates it. But I just cant do it. One thing is for certain. I will never give 20th Century Fox another cent for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...



seriously, just leave.  one less otaku whiner 

anyway, i thought piccolo sounded really cool..“With this Dragonball, I take my vengence..UPON THE EARTH!!” :risu and he's definitely green now. (i guess they added the color with special effects)

the film is now rated PG-13 according to the BBFC

btw


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

Hylian said:


> seriously, just leave.  one less otaku whiner
> 
> anyway, i thought piccolo sounded really cool..?With this Dragonball, I take my vengence..UPON THE EARTH!!? :risu and he's definitely green now. (i guess they added the color with special effects)
> 
> ...



Where's the island?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 10, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Where's the island?



i dont know, but it's only a guess. it is a really awkward place to put a house don't u think?


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2008)

Kame House looks ridiculous. Awesome. Can't wait to see this goddamn thing.


Pseudo-rant is spoilered for anyone that just wants to nut all over this movie and not complain like me. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



When I first got into DBZ, I had the exact same experience as son_michael. I spent a goddamn fortune on this series, so I don't want to hear people bitching about me not being a true fan. I spent every dime I got from scooping ice cream at an Abbott's for this show, so anyone who thinks I hate on it for the sake of hating can eat my nut.

For the record, DB/Z isn't even that great of a series when pitted up against a lot of things that came after it. Much like the original TMNT run, it's fanbase is built on pure nostalgia. And, while I'm at it; wow, that old TMNT is *awful* when compared to the new stuff(Fast Forward excluded).


Anyway.

The thought never once occurred to me that a LA DB movie would be anything above mediocre and I've come to accept it as it is. If you can't just accept that it's not going to meet your expectations (and it never will, that was already decided before the movie was even pitched), then stfu and gtfo. Boo-frickin-hoo. Both my Street Fighter movies are garbage and I'm not crying about that.

And yes, I'm talking directly to you, Urarenge. You said you were done. Why can I still see you lurking?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> *What the fuck is this, a nerd war?
> *
> The things that you crazy asses did in regards to DB, pretty much every DB fan did the same.



hahahahahahahahahahaha

awesome.

seriously, every fan of DB has gone to some crazy lengths but there's a lot of you who seem like you'd rather take your own life than to go see this movie.

you know what you can do? not see it.  it's that simple, just don't go to the theaters for the month or so that DB is out.  just ignore it.

it's a fucking movie for christ sake, it will be remembered by those who want to remember it and that'll be it.  this isn't the next citizen kane or gone with the wind or something, it's a live-action adaptation of a manga.

do you see people bleeding about the shitty ass animated hobbit movie that was released 40 years ago?  no because it was a crappy movie and no one cares.  did the hobbit and LOTR franchise lose any of its worth because of its name being used in a crappy (purely subjective btw) movie?  no because people still had an appreciation for the source material.

i swear to god, half of you make it seem like this movie is actually going to destroy the entire DB franchise and erase all memories of the show and manga.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Geez... you guys went all out.  I kept up with the show from the Frieza to the Buu saga.  And I bought a good bunch of action figures.  That was about it though... plus a few VHS's.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2008)

I just relive my memories through the power of Youtube!



> i dont know, but it's only a guess. it is a really awkward place to put a house don't u think?



Not really. It's in the middle of the city, that's all.


----------



## iander (Dec 11, 2008)

What did anyone expect from the director of Final Destination? Honestly, we are lucky it might be mildly interesting from a kung-fu movie standpoint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

It's gonna have so many cool Matrix-style kung fu effects!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

> It's gonna have so many cool Matrix-style kung fu effects!



You use the word "cool" way too loosely


----------



## TargaryenX (Dec 11, 2008)

I just saw the trailer, and while "impressed" may not be the best word to describe it, I'm at least going to see it. I has high production values, and if nothing else, it should be good as far as action movies/kung fu flicks go.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 11, 2008)

go see ong bak thats a real martial arts movie


----------



## Vyse (Dec 11, 2008)

That excerpt looks okay, I guess..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> You use the word "cool" way too loosely


 But it looks so _cool_!! 

This guy threw a punch, he's normal, SLOW MOTION DODGE BITCH, un-slow motion kick you in the head! YEAH!! COOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2008)

"7 great warrior created the dragon balls"

oh god... This must be a freaking joke. Kami-sama just got obliverated, along with Mr.Popo and the Piccolo-Kamisama plot. Just great.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 11, 2008)

its not classic dragonball



its dragonball re written and modified for a new audience and a new story so they can make a franchise out of it


----------



## Shade (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't see why the 'hardcore' fans are so disappointed with the changes. It's a goddamn adaptation.

If they were to make a movie just for the fans, it would have everything you want, but the movie you will see is for their fans and for wider audiences. You can't expect everything exactly as you imagined it. People other than DB fans (which, incidentally, is the rest of the fucking world) wouldn't be able to get into such astern concepts at all and ultimately, it woudl fail.

Look at Speed Racer for example, it was the most perfect anime-to-live-action transition possible and fans of the show were thrilled and awed. The rest of the audience? Couldn't get into it at all. That movie didn't too well with critics nor sales because of that fact.

What Fox is doing here is creating a movie for 'us', but also for 'them'. It's a movie for a much wider audience than just the fans, and as fans, we must learn to accept that and move on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

soulnova said:


> "7 great warrior created the dragon balls"
> 
> oh god... This must be a freaking joke. Kami-sama just got obliverated, along with Mr.Popo and the Piccolo-Kamisama plot. Just great.



Again
*
the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them

the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them

the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them

the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them*

Every body Read it that time?


----------



## Ulquiorra (Dec 11, 2008)

Interesting....

After seeing that preview, I'm excited as hell.  Don't get me wrong, I love Dragonball (except for GT >.>), I love it with every fiber of my being.  Just got a new SSJ Vegeta figure last week as a matter of fact.  And I'm excited! It's live-action Dragonball! If you want old-skool dragonball film goodness, watch one of the first 13 movies.  This is now, and I'm just glad to see that Dragonball lives on, and a new generation will be given the pleasure of experiencing it, ableit in a slightly....mangled form.  Nothing wrong with the Xmen or Transfomers movies, right? Aside from the complaints of the militant fans.  

I've been waiting a long time for this, so I'll take what I can get.  The music could use some work tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

I really don't know why people are acting like DBZ plot was a masterpiece, its pretty awful if you think about it, the movie didn't have much of a chance to begin with.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Again
> *
> the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them
> 
> ...




Hmm...So what you're saying is that in the first season the Dragon Balls were created by 7 monks?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 11, 2008)

well, I have to admit, the trailer didn't look too bad. Maybe I'm just realizing this is not the Dragonball I'm used to, hell I'm almost excited


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Hmm...So what you're saying is that in the first season the Dragon Balls were created by 7 monks?



no what iam saying is thats the origin that was given till the Kami plot point was introduced


when knowing this


 its not a big deal if thats what they say in the trailer



> I really don't know why people are acting like DBZ plot was a masterpiece, its pretty awful if you think about it, the movie didn't have much of a chance to begin with.


 This


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, the trailer looked both cool and cheesy.

I still don't know about the casting of the main guy. He's a fine actor, but I'm not sensing enough "Goku" from him. Love Bulmas casting, and Picollo is looking cooler as well.


----------



## TSC (Dec 11, 2008)

Officially canon :xzaru


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 11, 2008)

TSC said:


> Officially canon :xzaru



Noooo! Damns you! Damns you all to Hell!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 11, 2008)

Most people who will watch this movie would've likely known about Dragonball beforehand. IMO, it's a bit too late to try and start a whole new movie franchise, at least a profitable one. I mean, it's obvious FOX is trying to make a quick buck of the franchise, but personally I think they're a bit late to the party. Regarding the mainstream audience, I don't think this movie will do well. History only gives me more reason to hold this belief. As for the DB familiars, those who haven't been or have only been casually following its progress will probably be expecting an adaptation that reminds them of the original series and in not getting it will likely pan the movie. 



Zen-aku said:


> Again
> *
> the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them
> 
> ...



Their origins have been long since established in the original series, so I don't see how that is a valid argument.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Most people who will watch this movie would've likely known about Dragonball beforehand. IMO, it's a bit too late to try and start a whole new movie franchise, at least a profitable one. I mean, it's obvious FOX is trying to make a quick buck of the franchise, but personally I think they're a bit late to the party. Regarding the mainstream audience, I don't think this movie will do well. History only gives me more reason to hold this belief. As for the DB familiars, those who haven't been or have only been casually following its progress will probably be expecting an adaptation that reminds them of the original series and in not getting it will likely pan the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Their origins have been long since established in the original series, so I don't see how that is a valid argument.



the sheer fact that in  *the first season of dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them* means thats its nothing to bitch about that thats what their using in the trailer for the movie


----------



## Red (Dec 11, 2008)

This is going to be a horrible horrible adaptation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Red said:


> This is going to be a horrible horrible adaptation.



its dragon ball of course it is


----------



## Red (Dec 11, 2008)

Shade said:


> I don't see why the 'hardcore' fans are so disappointed with the changes. It's a goddamn adaptation.
> 
> If they were to make a movie just for the fans, it would have everything you want, but the movie you will see is for their fans and for wider audiences. You can't expect everything exactly as you imagined it. People other than DB fans (which, incidentally, is the rest of the fucking world) wouldn't be able to get into such astern concepts at all and ultimately, it woudl fail.
> 
> ...


Don't give me this load of cow dung. Look at the new watchman movie. It's staying close to the core material and it's fan are completely ecstatic. Alienating the fan base, and throwing a shitty adaptation for the sake of the "masses" who couldn't careless is stupid.

Fox is a shit studio and I expected better. Wanna appeal to the kids? Make it Kid goku set in the original dragonball. The cutting of core characters was stupid, and having the piccolo and ozaruu raped had absolutely no reason other than "we want to look cool and edgy".

Watchmen fans are rejoicing while we're having shit shoved down our throats.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Don't give me this load of cow dung. Look at the new watchman movie. It's staying close to the core material and it's fan are completely ecstatic. Alienating the fan base, and throwing a shitty adaptation for the sake of the "masses" who couldn't careless is stupid.
> 
> Fox is a shit studio and I expected better. Wanna appeal to the kids? Make it Kid goku set in the original dragonball. The cutting of core characters was stupid, and having the piccolo and ozaruu raped had absolutely no reason other than "we want to look cool and edgy".
> 
> Watchmen fans are rejoicing while we're having shit shoved down our throats.



no ones forcing you to watch
also ur not comparing Watchmen to Dragon Ball Z are you?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol the difference is that Watchemn can be adapted scene to scene and not look retarded, and unlike DBZ its lenght is good enough to fit in one movie, not to mention its not aimed at kids, unlike DB.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> no ones forcing you to watch
> *also ur not comparing Watchmen to Dragon Ball Z are you?*


Is their a problem with that?



Ennoea said:


> Lol the difference is that Watchemn can be adapted scene to scene and not look retarded, and unlike DBZ its lenght is good enough to fit in one movie, not to mention its not aimed at kids, unlike DB.


1) Get an arc
2) Adapt
3) Cut out all the bullshit
4) ??????
5) Profit

We're not talking rocket science here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Is their a problem with that?



its like comparing a hamburger to  a gourmet steak 




> 1) Get an arc
> 2) Adapt
> 3) Cut out all the bullshit
> 4) ??????
> ...


 DB/DBZ is not some thing u should be doing a direct adaption to


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2008)

Red, I bow to you.



> DB/DBZ is not some thing u should be doing a direct adaption to


Yes, indeed. In the first place, they should not be doing one *AT ALL.* 


If the DB american/japanese version said about 7 monks creating the Dragon Balls, Im sorry I got mistaken. The spanish version never gave a full explanation on who created them in the first place, until Kami-sama appeared.  ...Or Im missing something here?


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> its like comparing a hamburger to  a gourmet steak


Lol no. 


> DB/DBZ is not some thing u should be doing a direct adaption to


A direct adaptation of a couple arcs isn't too hard.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

soulnova said:


> Red, I bow to you.
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed. In the first place, they should not be doing one *AT ALL.*
> ...




kami created the dragonballs before he split into kami and evil king piccolo


and you call yourself a dragonball fan?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Lol no.
> 
> .



iam srry last time i checked DB isnt as respected as watchmen, and isn't considered a literary master piece




> A direct adaptation of a couple arcs isn't too hard




yeah sept , for all of dragon balls stupid shit...do u really want it turning out like Speed racer?


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

Red the fact of the matter is its IMPOSSIBLE to fit Akira toriyama's dragonball into 1 movie
youd need at least 3 to get all the content,characters,story arcs ect into it


another thing is fox wants to make there own franchise with dragonball so there keeping some things and changing others....they cant make there own franchise if they use a direct adaption


another thing....who cares? seriously we have our dragonball manga/anime that we all love so whats wrong with something new and different? 


Akira toriyama's dragonball is over,now fox wants to show us what they can do based on Akira's work


just go with it





and I dont see why watchmen is more respected than dragonball, Dragonball came out in 1985 and is STILL being sold in japan in box setr dvd's,hell GT is still shown and dbz video games are on the best seller list's...and a brand new special was just released

despite how old it is dragonball remains popular even after its been long finished!  Watchmen is just some comic book and dosen't even have an ounce of cred compared to dragonball


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Red the fact of the matter is its IMPOSSIBLE to fit Akira toriyama's dragonball into 1 movie
> youd need at least 3 to get all the content,characters,story arcs ect into it
> 
> 
> ...



Don't compare Watchmen to Dragonball. They appeal to different audiences and are famous for different reasons.

Honestly, I wouldn't care if it was a direct adaptation or not, I just want the movie to be enjoyable on a basic story-telling level.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

and whats your basis for thinking its not going to be enjoyable?  because all youve said to me is that everythings changed and so the movie is shit


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2008)

son_michael said:


> and whats your basis for thinking its not going to be enjoyable?  because all youve said to me is that everythings changed and so the movie is shit



I dunno. I'm just some sort of insight on human life, a reference to Chinese/Japanese mythology or the sort of fun Toriyama drew into his characters. It can be enjoyable, regardless of one person's opinion.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> iam srry last time i checked DB isnt as respected as watchmen, and isn't considered a literary master piece


 When was the last time you checked and where did you check ?



> yeah sept , for all of dragon balls stupid shit...do u really want it turning out like Speed racer?


Speed racer was a good movie. Whatcutalkinboutwllis?


----------



## Dabura (Dec 12, 2008)

first I agree; don't compare watchmen with db. Its a different genre.

I'm a dragonball fan, not as big as I used to be. But that's when I discovered Naruto, One Piece, etc. 

Just when the teaser of watchmen was out, plus all the pictures in forum sigs, it got me curious about what it was. At first glance I though; "just some stupid super hero flick with bad rip off designs". Digging deeper I found out it was well respected in the comic book world and was considered a great piece of fiction. This was the first American comic I've ever read btw.

I enjoy shounen just as much and seinen. But I'm a big fan of seinen (Urasawa's works in my sig ), because it shows how powerfull comics can be. With that in mind I picked up watchmen. I was absolutely stunned at its great storytelling and true words which cut deep and make you think about the story long after you finished it.

If you talk about respect; dragonball and watchmen both deserve respect.
- Dragonball set the first milestones for shounen manga. Many manga we read to day have influences of Toriyama's work.
- Watchmen showed the great impact comics can have through innovating storytelling, realistic characters (dealing with real life problems), and panel positioning.

Both are quite old. Dragonball debuted in shonen in 84. Watchmen ran in 86-87.

Don't let that hold you back from reading it!


*So far the watchmen movie seems great, but its a little bit sad that an element in the ending is replaced by something else. Doesn't hurt the movie though.

*Dragonball movie; I'm quite pleased with the look of the characters. I think they are a great real life adaption. The trailer was not bad. I do think visually speaking that the ki-blast need some more work. This could change; throughout the watchmen trailers, fx have been polished. My biggest concern are the characters personalities. The trailer didn't quite convince me, exception is piccolo who is awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Speed racer was a good movie. Whatcutalkinboutwllis?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

So I saw the new trailer.

Oh boy. . .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I saw the new trailer.
> 
> Oh boy. . .



Are you using that in the positive or negative additude, sir?


----------



## Splyte (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Again
> *
> the first season of  dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them
> 
> ...



Thats fillllllllllllllllllllllllllller, and not even what was said. Kame-sennin said originally there was 1 ball which was a gift from the gods. Eventually people started fighting over it, which caused the gods to separate it into 7 balls.


----------



## vervex (Dec 12, 2008)

This movie is gonna be even more of a disaster now that I've seen the trailer...

I think the only character who will truly be "cool" is the Demon Piccolo, and maybe Sangohan (old)... although he's supposed to be freaking dead. D:

and the balls made by monks?! What is this faggotery? ;_;


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> What is this faggotery? ;_;




says the guy with a gay dbz avatar


----------



## vervex (Dec 12, 2008)

son_michael said:


> says the guy with a gay dbz avatar



The girl my dear, the girl 

Piccolo x Gohan is canon


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> This movie is gonna be even more of a disaster now that I've seen the trailer...
> 
> I think the only character who will truly be "cool" is the Demon Piccolo, and maybe Sangohan (old)... although he's supposed to be freaking dead. D:
> 
> *and the balls made by monks?! What is this faggotery?* ;_;





*the first season of dragon ball the origin of the Dragon balls were that 7 monks created them
*


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> The girl my dear, the girl
> 
> Piccolo x Gohan is canon



I sense a closet yaoi fangirl


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

Splyte said:


> Thats fillllllllllllllllllllllllllller, and not even what was said. Kame-sennin said originally there was 1 ball which was a gift from the gods. Eventually people started fighting over it, which caused the gods to separate it into 7 balls.


That's what Roshi was told, but the Dragon Balls were actually created by Kami-sama.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

RodMack said:


> That's what Roshi was told, but the Dragon Balls were actually created by Kami-sama.



Exactly dose it really matter if thats what their saying in the trailer

for all we know at the end of the movie Kami will descend form on hi , to tell the true origin of the balls


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Exactly dose it really matter if thats what their saying in the trailer
> 
> for all we know at the end of the movie Kami will descend form on hi , to tell the true origin of the balls


We don't know for sure. All I know is that people are gonna go see Americanized bullshit, that's what gets DB fans upset.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

RodMack said:


> That's what Roshi was told, but the Dragon Balls were actually created by Kami-sama.



lol early recon =/= canon.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> The girl my dear, the girl
> 
> Piccolo x Gohan is canon



 Say that again?


----------



## vervex (Dec 12, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Say that again?



Stare the avatar 


Piccolo sacrificed his life for Gohan and would do it again any time. He goes all soft around him and clearly demonstrates like and love. Gohan adores Piccolo and admires him enough to fight with his costume on Namek and against Cell. What makes him become SSJ in the Room of Spirit and Time is the thought of his Piccolo getting killed. Piccolo sculpted the warrior Gohan is and Gohan made Piccolo the good hearted person he is. They are clearly having a crush on each other. They are MADE for each other 

Damn I should write an essay


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, but they never made eyes at each other... so I call bullshit canon shipping.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 12, 2008)

why did they do that


----------



## son_michael (Dec 12, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Yeah, but they never made eyes at each other... so I call bullshit canon shipping.



lol dont take it seriously,Gohans married to Videl


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, that trailer was painful....


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> Stare the avatar
> 
> 
> Piccolo sacrificed his life for Gohan and would do it again any time. He goes all soft around him and clearly demonstrates like and love. Gohan adores Piccolo and admires him enough to fight with his costume on Namek and against Cell. What makes him become SSJ in the Room of Spirit and Time is the thought of his Piccolo getting killed. Piccolo sculpted the warrior Gohan is and Gohan made Piccolo the good hearted person he is. They are clearly having a crush on each other. They are MADE for each other
> ...



Very disturbing.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> Stare the avatar
> 
> 
> Piccolo sacrificed his life for Gohan and would do it again any time. He goes all soft around him and clearly demonstrates like and love. Gohan adores Piccolo and admires him enough to fight with his costume on Namek and against Cell. What makes him become SSJ in the Room of Spirit and Time is the thought of his Piccolo getting killed. Piccolo sculpted the warrior Gohan is and Gohan made Piccolo the good hearted person he is. They are clearly having a crush on each other. They are MADE for each other
> ...



I tend to feel that Piccolo is a surrogate father to Gohan for all the times Goku wasn't around. I feel it's more an apprentice/master relationship than a romantic one.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

Never underestimate the imagination of a Moe

DBZ shit all over the original story of DB, so yeah Toriyama changed alot of stuff, but where balls come from should be the least of our worries, Bulma's apparently a kickass chick wearing leather.....


----------



## TSC (Dec 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Bulma's apparently a kickass chick wearing leather.....



You're saying that like that's a bad thing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, the Bulma thing is a bit ridiculous. Bulma doesn't even know martial arts!  She's an idiot! 

She does have a gun, I'll give her that much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

Bulma is there to show her panties to Roshi, nothing else. She's no Neo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

Seriously that looks like cosplay.


----------



## batanga (Dec 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously that looks like cosplay.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 12, 2008)

Jesus Christ, Piccolo looks horrible, is that armor really necessary? why couldnt they keep the simple clothes he uses in the manga? this way he looks like a Power Rangers enemy!


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

lol, that looks horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

Cosplay, or cosmoplay as it's known in some regions of Canada, is better than Piccolo's wardrobe? 

What tom-foolery is Hollywood up to?


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2008)

so shit.
The guy on the right looks like Vin Diesel


----------



## Noah (Dec 12, 2008)

Give that man a turban and cape, and I won't have a complaint.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 12, 2008)

Holy crap thats horrible.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not THAT bad, but I don't see the need for an anatomically correct chestplate.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 12, 2008)

May I ask what it will take to please everybody here. First it was that they were making the movie, then it was Piccolo not being green (they made him green), what more do you want. FYI if they made it a direct adaption it would be an even bigger disaster because of how childish the first part of the series was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

you know what piccolo looks pretty damn cool TBH


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

Neoreobeem said:


> May I ask what it will take to please everybody here. First it was that they were making the movie, then it was Piccolo not being green (they made him green), what more do you want. FYI if they made it a direct adaption it would be an even bigger disaster because of how childish the first part of the series was.



Cause it looks to plastic-ish in the sunlight. They need to fix the lighting with a kind of suit like that...or change the material. They are trying to make him look serious/real, but it looks too cartoony.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 12, 2008)

Neoreobeem said:


> May I ask what it will take to please everybody here. First it was that they were making the movie, then it was Piccolo not being green (they made him green), what more do you want. FYI if they made it a direct adaption it would be an even bigger disaster because of how childish the first part of the series was.



Childish=/=bad...But if you think like that, why do you have a Naruto avatar.

And do you wanna know what they want, a decent movie. And so far, there is exactly zero sign of it being one.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 12, 2008)

ahhh well finally a real trailer


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Durr hurr


Someone who's defending this train wreck of a movie shouldn't be commenting on others


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 12, 2008)

Neoreobeem said:


> May I ask what it will take to please everybody here. First it was that they were making the movie, then it was Piccolo not being green (they made him green), what more do you want. FYI if they made it a direct adaption it would be an even bigger disaster because of how childish the first part of the series was.



What will it take to please people? The cancellation of this movie since Dragonball isn't really a movie that can't be done well in live action...but that's not happening so...



Vonocourt said:


> Childish=/=bad...But if you think like that, why do you have a Naruto avatar.



As depressing as it sounds, there are a lot of people on this damn forum that actually think Naruto has true maturity and complex character depth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Someone who's defending this train wreck of a movie shouldn't be commenting on others



hey ifu  wanna bitch about it fine, just bitch about valid points [LIKE FUCKING TETO!]

also considering u think DBZ is a a brilliant piece of Literature ur really the last person to be making noise and expecting ur opinion to be taken seriously


----------



## Hylian (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







grandpa gohan looks pretty awesome with the power pole..i wonder if it extends 

btw, wasn't grandpa gohan dead by the time goku was grown up? i guess he's the reason why goku is in high school now. 

but at least he high school part doesn't seem to be a big part of the movie at all. (hopefully he'll play it off like gohan did, except without that ghey saiyaman thing)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

Grampa Gohan isn't supposed to be or even look older than Roshi


----------



## Hylian (Dec 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Grampa Gohan isn't supposed to be or even look older than Roshi



roshi was still living in GT. HE DOESNT DIE 

i think they explained it in DB, that he got immortality through a phoenix. he was even going to give Goku that power but the phoenix fell sick, so he gave him a cloud instead


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

lol no.  He drink the Holy Water of the Fountain of Youth (not the Korin or Kami ones) thinking it would turn him back into a young man to impress all the ladies.  It just kept him alive and made it impossible for him to die of natural causes.  Shit, he was 385 at the start of *Dragonball*


----------



## Red (Dec 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> hey ifu  wanna bitch about it fine, just bitch about valid points [LIKE FUCKING TETO!]


 I'm pretty sure I made valid points and it's only you who has trouble seeing how fox has shat this up and expect us to stomach it, yo on the other hand hseem to want to lap up any morsal that falls from their ass. Keep lapping it up 



> also considering u think DBZ is a a brilliant piece of Literature ur really the last person to be making noise and expecting ur opinion to be taken seriously


Now this is where you start spouting bullshit, I don't recall every saying DBZ was a literary master piece. But you on the other hand want to down play DBZ's significance on shounen manga. Somebody said this and I'll echo it since you need things to be repeated to you a lot: DBZ has been going on for 23 years, thats a little over two decades. It has spawned countless merchandise and has sold millions of volumes in japan alone. Every fighting shounen manga after it has borrowed various elements from it, the manga that this very forum is based on has paid homages to DBZ right down to the character archetypes and desigins. Just because it's not some social commentary it doesn't make it any less siginifcant or any of impact any less real. Your arguments seems to imply that since Watchmen is considered a master piece in comics it should be taken more seriously than DBZ. That's shitty comic geek elitism just as bad as the fat sweaty weeaboos you're mirroring. Good job


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Red said:


> I'm pretty sure I made valid points and it's only you who has trouble seeing how fox has shat this up and expect us to stomach it, yo on the other hand hseem to want to lap up any morsal that falls from their ass. Keep lapping it up
> 
> 
> Now this is where you start spouting bullshit, I don't recall every saying DBZ was a literary master piece. But you on the other hand want to down play DBZ's significance on shounen manga. Somebody said this and I'll echo it since you need things to be repeated to you a lot: DBZ has been going on for 23 years, thats a little over two decades. It has spawned countless merchandise and has sold millions of volumes in japan alone. Every fighting shounen manga after it has borrowed various elements from it, the manga that this very forum is based on has paid homages to DBZ right down to the character archetypes and desigins. Just because it's not some social commentary it doesn't make it any less siginifcant or any of impact any less real. Your arguments seems to imply that since Watchmen is considered a master piece in comics it should be taken more seriously than DBZ. That's shitty comic geek elitism just as bad as the fat sweaty weeaboos you're mirroring. Good job



watchman is considered a masterpiece buy people that dont read comics..soo yeah

as for the rest of that noise, all i have to say is its dragon ball, its not  akira, its not Deathnote, hell its not even Gundam, its not deep, its not complex its ,a simpple action ad venture series who's target demographic were kids, just like an American comic book 

ur acting surprised that when adapting a manga as ridiculous as dragon ball, that their going to change things, and cut out some shit and update it, get the fuck over it.

it would be imposable to do a 100% faithful adaption and if they tried it would come out  like speed racer , now while u may have liked that movie, a the sane mind saw it as what it was Cheesy shit

i love Dragon ball, but i accept its faults [and it has *A lot* of them] u apparently do not, if u did u wouldn't be so butt hurt Fox is attempting to cut out some of the shit and make it more accessible , to people who aren't fans


----------



## Red (Dec 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> watchman is considered a masterpiece buy people that dont read comics..soo yeah


Reading comprehension is a bitch right? I never once said Watchmen wasn't good. 



> as for the rest of that noise, all i have to say is its dragon ball, its not  akira, *its not Deathnote*, hell its not even Gundam, its not deep, its not complex its ,a simpple action ad venture series who's target demographic were kids, just like an American comic book


Manga doesn't have to be complex to be good dipshit. If you want to read Nietzsche and Freud, then read their books. Not some watered down version in panel form . Also lol at thinking Death note has the same influence that DBZ has 

Somone like you who can't capitlize their letters shouldn't be looking for more "complex" stories anway 



> ur acting surprised that when adapting a manga as ridiculous as dragon ball, that their going to change things, and cut out some shit and update it, get the fuck over it.


ah ha ha ha. "Updating" is butchering ozaruu and turning a dragon into "mystical cloud" and cutting out "shit" is removing krillin? Are you a moron? :rofl



> it would be imposable to do a 100% faithful adaption


Yeah, adding a dragon and making a giant monkey is oh so difficult. It's absolutely "imposable" to pull that off amirite?



> i love Dragon ball, but i accept its faults [and it has *A lot* of them] u apparently do not, if u did u wouldn't be so butt hurt Fox is attempting to cut out some of the shit and make it more accessible , to people who aren't fans


Spoilers: Fox isn't cutting what made DBZ bad, they're just watering it down for no apparent reason. And your reason of making it more accessible is bullshit. DBZ is MAINSTREAM and a gateway for many into anime. Only a complete and utter retard would complain that it's inaccessible. In comparison the watchmen are made up of obscure heroes. DBZ has the fan base, almost any kid who's tuned into CN would know who goku is. Accessibility isn't an issue at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

> Reading comprehension is a bitch right? I never once said Watchmen wasn't good.


 no but ur the one passing it of as just another comic book


*Spoiler*: __ 



Manga doesn't have to be complex to be good dipshit. If you want to read Nietzsche and Freud, then read their books. Not some watered down version in panel form . Also lol at thinking Death note has the same influence that DBZ has 


 iam not talking about influence Jack ass




*Spoiler*: __ 




ah ha ha ha. "Updating" is butchering ozaruu and turning a dragon into "mystical cloud" and cutting out "shit" is removing krillin? Are you a moron? :rofl

Yeah, adding a dragon and making a giant monkey is oh so difficult. It's absolutely "imposable" to pull that off amirite?




 ok i didnt see ether in the fucking trailer, so u cant really take alll the rumors at face value, but for the record the ozaruu is a stupid idea that they probably should have left out in genral thats the ridiculous shit iam talking about, as for krillin iam more pissed that they made some one up to take his place then iam that their leaving him out [theirs always the sequal]




> Spoilers: Fox isn't cutting what made DBZ bad, they're just watering it down for no apparent reason. And your reason of making it more accessible is bullshit. DBZ is MAINSTREAM and a gateway for many into anime. Only a complete and utter retard would complain that it's inaccessible. In comparison the watchmen are made up of obscure heroes. DBZ has the fan base, almost any kid who's tuned into CN would know who goku is. Accessibility isn't an issue at all.


 yes DBZ is  the gate way, but so is spiderman, and like spider man certain shit should be removed, and simplified so that a broader audience will like it, i am glad they removed the talking animals,

Keep in mind that DB can me summarized as this " A  Monkey from space, who flies and shoots lazers from his hands and glows Gold, that fights green aliens, Evil Overlords, Pink demon & androids "

iam not gonna blame fox for changing shit

the sheer fact that its dragon ball means a live action adaption was doomed to failure, fox is just tryign to make it a profitable failure

but ill still see it, ill probably like it [it is dragon ball of course] and in the end all that matters is if the actions good

piccolo dose look awesome by the way, and iam digging the Kamehameha in the trailer


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2008)

fuck this bullshit!


----------



## Noah (Dec 13, 2008)

Holy shit. If you take Zen and add 6 years of study in literature and film, proper spelling, grammar, and lose the disregard for the English language, you have my exact stance on DB and this movie.

Goddammit. I'm pretty sure that's a bad thing.

And can someone make a DB movie complaint thread, so this circular argument doesn't pop up EVERY TIME there is ANY sort of news on the movie?

Either that or take it to PM.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> Holy shit. If you take Zen and add 6 years of study in literature and film, proper spelling, grammar, and lose the disregard for the English language, you have my exact stance on DB and this movie.
> 
> Goddammit. I'm pretty sure that's a bad thing.
> 
> ...



uhh..thanks?

and iam with u on the complaint thread


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2008)

Watchmen deserves more respect because its source material is much better, influence doesn't matter.  Any changes you make to Watchmen makes it worse, there is plenty you can change in DBZ to improve it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

I disagree, people are gonna complain regardless.  They don't like their classics tampered with.


----------



## TSC (Dec 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Grampa Gohan isn't supposed to be or even look older than Roshi



Yea he should of played Master Roshi instead of Chow.

And wait...when did they say the dragon is a mystic cloud? I never heard this.


----------



## Noah (Dec 13, 2008)

TSC said:


> Yea he should of played Master Roshi instead of Chow.
> 
> And wait...when did they say the dragon is a mystic cloud? I never heard this.



It's a rumor or something from a supposed pre-screening (I think). Apparently when the dragon is summoned, you see the silhouette in the clouds, but you can't see the dragon itself.

I'm going with the belief that this is a comment made by someone who assumed they would go the same route as Galactus in the second Fantastic Four movie.

My opinion is that if I don't see the dragon, oh well. If I do, well then isn't that just fancy?

Side note on Watchment since someone brought it back up: There are two graphic novels that were released in the 80's that were called literary masterpeices - Watchmen and The Dark Knight Returns. Oddly enough, both were required reading materials in graduate level literature courses at my university. Dragonball may have a lot of influence on shonen comics today, and may even be taught in art course, but it will never be graduate level literary material. THAT is the difference between DB and WM.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> And can someone make a DB movie complaint thread, so this circular argument doesn't pop up EVERY TIME there is ANY sort of news on the movie?
> 
> Either that or take it to PM.



Why? This thread shouldn't be limited to a single opinion on the matter. Might as well create a DB movie praise thread too.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks sooooo bad


----------



## Shade (Dec 13, 2008)

So we have an outstanding classic comic made in the West for Western audiences adapted faithfully versus a good shounen action manga with very Eastern roots (Journey To The West) with many Eastern influences adapted into movie form not very faithfully to the manga.

It's obvious that Dragonball has many flaws (many many more than Watchmen), and thus can be improved on. It's Eastern influences make it less accessible for our audiences. Why are these changes so hard to accept?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Shade said:


> So we have an outstanding classic comic made in the West for Western audiences adapted faithfully versus a good shounen action manga with very Eastern roots (Journey To The West) with many Eastern influences adapted into movie form not very faithfully to the manga.
> 
> It's obvious that Dragonball has many flaws (many many more than Watchmen), and thus can be improved on. It's Eastern influences make it less accessible for our audiences. Why are these changes so hard to accept?



because change is  scary


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2008)

Shade said:


> So we have an outstanding classic comic made in the West for Western audiences adapted faithfully versus a good shounen action manga with very Eastern roots (Journey To The West) with many Eastern influences adapted into movie form not very faithfully to the manga.
> 
> It's obvious that Dragonball has many flaws (many many more than Watchmen), and thus can be improved on. It's Eastern influences make it less accessible for our audiences. Why are these changes so hard to accept?



It's purely subjective whether these changes can be considered improvements or not. Often times with adaptations like these, it's the director's, writers' or whomever needs that changes need to be made that cause the movie to fail to begin with. I don't think DB does well with live action anyways, but I'm putting that out there. It's often these changes they think as improvements that wind up being detrimental.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 13, 2008)

man yamcha looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....wheres his scar and nice black long hair, i hope puar and oolong are in this, they are my fave characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

raykage said:


> man yamcha looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....wheres his scar and nice black long hair, i hope puar and oolong are in this, they are my fave characters.



man are you gonna be disappointed


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 13, 2008)

I guess I'll have to bootleg this one......


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's purely subjective whether these changes can be considered improvements or not. Often times with adaptations like these, it's the director's, writers' or whomever needs that changes need to be made that cause the movie to fail to begin with. I don't think DB does well with live action anyways, but I'm putting that out there. It's often these changes they think as improvements that wind up being detrimental.



This is way I call this movie a Fanfic. A high production FANFIC.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

> i hope puar and oolong are in this



Yeah right, I'd be first in line if Oolong was in it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 14, 2008)

well, yea....don't get your hopes up on Oolong


----------



## son_michael (Dec 14, 2008)

my friends saw the trailer and there beyond excited,cant wait to go see it with them



were all in our 20's btw.....also dont see the day the world stood still or w/e its called cause it sucks...just saw it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah right, I'd be first in line if Oolong was in it.



I bet they made some kind of cheap version of Oolong, like a Babe rip-off.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

> I bet they made some kind of cheap version of Oolong, *like a Babe rip-off.*



I think I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol no.  He drink the Holy Water of the Fountain of Youth (not the Korin or Kami ones) thinking it would turn him back into a young man to impress all the ladies.  It just kept him alive and made it impossible for him to die of natural causes.  Shit, he was 385 at the start of *Dragonball*



Actually it was the Immortal Phoenix (who can grant immortality and who died...) he first intended to call to reward Goku making him immortal as well.



Zen-aku said:


> you know what piccolo looks pretty damn cool TBH



Too bad he doesn't look like Piccolo. And his original martial uniform >>> Muscle armor.


----------



## CHEH (Dec 16, 2008)

Weeeeeird.. it reminds me of power rangers, bleh. Call me a hater i do not care ~_~


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 16, 2008)

This movie spells nothing but disaster and failure.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2008)

toxicPanda said:


> This movie spells nothing but disaster and failure.



I concur, dear sister.


----------



## Drama (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok i know this movie is going to suck major donkey balls. but im a dragon ball z fan as a kid. is that a good reason to still watch this film? 

I don't want to watch it because its not worth the money, i mean just from the trailers, looks like it will suck so much my eyes and ears will probably bleed from the film. But at the same time i want to support the Series. Its like street fighter all over again, that was pretty horrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

~Brrpp~ said:


> Ok i know this movie is going to suck major donkey balls. but im a dragon ball z fan as a kid. is that a good reason to still watch this film?
> 
> I don't want to watch it because its not worth the money, i mean just from the trailers, looks like it will suck so much my eyes and ears will probably bleed from the film. But at the same time i want to support the Series. Its like street fighter all over again, that was pretty horrible.



well street fighter was  a case of "so bad its Good"


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 18, 2008)

You know, the new trailer isn't half bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2008)

breakbeat oratory said:


> You know, the new trailer isn't half bad.



Indeed, because it's completely bad. 



> Its like *street fighter *all over again, that was pretty horrible.





> well *street fighter *was a case of "so bad its Good"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZv-bzaerBE[/YOUTUBE]

 .................................


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Indeed, because it's completely bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dood that's like the most bad ass villian line ever


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2008)

Red said:


> Your arguments seems to imply that since Watchmen is considered a master piece in comics it should be taken more seriously than DBZ. That's shitty comic geek elitism just as bad as the fat sweaty weeaboos you're mirroring. Good job



It should be, it's considered a masterpiece in literary circles as well as comics. A comparison to it from the East would be something like Tezuka's Buddha or Phoenix series  which would also be given the same amount of respect as Watchmen. Dragon Ball is just the Superman of manga.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It should be, it's considered a masterpiece in literary circles as well as comics. A comparison to it from the East would be something like Tezuka's Buddha or Phoenix series  which would also be given the same amount of respect as Watchmen. Dragon Ball is just the Superman of manga.



"Just", huh? Superman had gazillion times more impact in american culture than Watchmen, more than enough to be taken as, if not more, seriously than Watchmen.



~Brrpp~ said:


> Ok i know this movie is going to suck major donkey balls. but im a dragon ball z fan as a kid. is that a good reason to still watch this film?
> 
> I don't want to watch it because its not worth the money, i mean just from the trailers, looks like it will suck so much my eyes and ears will probably bleed from the film. But at the same time i want to support the Series. Its like street fighter all over again, that was pretty horrible.



Why support something Toriyama isn't even involved with?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2008)

Any new information that will rape our dreams?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> "Just", huh? Superman had gazillion times more impact in american culture than Watchmen, more than enough to be taken as, if not more, seriously than Watchmen.



The popularity of both is what makes them fall victim to bad representations. Superman is known throughout the world, you could put that "S" on a roll of toilet paper and make a small fortune. Dragon Ball is my favorite manga of all time but even I'm not going to deny it's easy to make a quick dollar off the series. If Superman could handle Superman 3 & 4 Dragon Ball can handle "Evolution"


Plus you get into the whole "Intellectual Elite" mysticism that surrounds Watchmen and other "serious" comics/manga. Which is just a way for older people to say they like stories about guys in flashy suits slugging it out without having to say they like "Kids Stuff" It's bullshit but that's how it is.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







The DBE poster in Jump Festa lists Akira Toriyama, as well as Tim Van Rellim, as executive producers for the movie. AKIRA TORIYAMA


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 20, 2008)

weird.......


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2008)

Toriyama did it for the lulz.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 20, 2008)

that proves it Toriyama sensei has given his full approval!


----------



## Noah (Dec 20, 2008)

Well. It is his intellectual property. Is it really that surprising? Whether he gave it his approval or not isn't the question. He gets royalties, therefore he gets an EP credit.

Kinda like how any movie that labels Duane Johnson as "The Rock" or Duane "The Rock" Johnson gets a Vince McMahon EP credit.


----------



## Shade (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like some of the haters have passed. Thankfully.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Dec 20, 2008)

i want to see the movie, just to see what the people did with it, it may be better than i think, but so far, I'm not really sure what to think of it....i just want to see it because it reminds me of the 90s!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope this doesnt suck


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 21, 2008)

Hylian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"An executive producer of a motion picture is typically a producer who is sometimes involved with a property that has since been optioned into a film, *even if there was no direct input into the creative process of the film itself.e.g. authors of optioned literary works,* a person who has previously owned or currently owns a property's movie rights or someone who has produced or been involved in the production of a past version of the film.

Not hard to see which Toriyama falls under.

Either way, he doesn't give a shit. He's making money either way, he's got nothing to lose.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 21, 2008)

^ ^ yea Akira probably didnt contribute much to the actual movie then...but at least he gives it his full approval 



			
				jump festa said:
			
		

> Toriyama left a message to the cast and crew of the movie: He felt surprised when he saw everything but after meeting the cast and crew, he felt they were splendid. He hopes that it will become a new Dragon Ball to be enjoyed and confirms that he is very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2008)

huh.......im surprised that Mr.Toriyama-san actually had a place in the production of this movie.
maybe it wont be a total suck fest after all......


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 22, 2008)

Talon. said:


> huh.......im surprised that Mr.Toriyama-san actually had a place in the production of this movie.
> maybe it wont be a total suck fest after all......



Don't count on it, friend-o.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm still hoping it isn't pathetic....


----------



## son_michael (Dec 22, 2008)

jump festa said:
			
		

> Toriyama left a message to the cast and crew of the movie: He felt surprised when he saw everything but after meeting the cast and crew, he felt they were splendid. He hopes that it will become a new Dragon Ball to be enjoyed and confirms that he is very much looking forward to it.




read the quote people, Akira likes the way this is turning out and has faith in the people to pull off a new dragonballl


so drop the damm negativity already....*THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL IS BEHIND THIS*


THEREFORE.....*ALL WHO ARE AGAINST THIS MOVIE OR DRAGONBALL EVOLUTION ITSELF ARE AGAINST AKIRA TORIYAMA THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL AND THUS HAVE BETRAYED DB*


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 22, 2008)

I just hope Fox doesn't get thier filthy hands on DBZ, now that would be a travesty.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Dec 23, 2008)

We need to go ahead with plans for a Goku Vs Superman movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2008)

Goku would win!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> read the quote people, Akira likes the way this is turning out and has faith in the people to pull off a new dragonballl
> 
> 
> so drop the damm negativity already....*THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL IS BEHIND THIS*
> ...



Just because some don't like it doesn't mean they are betraying DB. I think it might end up being alright, but as of now I still think its going to be pretty cheesy. It probably would have been better had it not been made. But only time will tell. I'm happy its not being called Dragonball. Adding Evolution makes me feel a little better because I know its not supposed to be just like Dragonball. Something new could be nice. Anyway I don't understand where Krilling is....and Goku would beat Superman yea


----------



## Catterix (Dec 23, 2008)

Akira Toriyama was behind Dragonball GT.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 23, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Akira Toriyama was behind Dragonball GT.



no he wasn't, his team were the ones who wrote it,drew it and produced it. Akira simply gave them his blessing to do so


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 23, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> We need to go ahead with plans for a Goku Vs Superman movie.



Nah, Superman is too powerful for Goku.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 23, 2008)

son_michael said:


> read the quote people, Akira likes the way this is turning out and has faith in the people to pull off a new dragonballl
> 
> 
> so drop the damm negativity already....*THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL IS BEHIND THIS*
> ...



Toriyama also approved Dragon Ball GT and even gave some ideas for the evil dragons arc, so Toriyama seal of approval is not exactly something to trust that much!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 23, 2008)

lol I didn't mind GT, it gave me something to watch.....but yea it was nothing like Dragonball or DBZ


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Dec 23, 2008)

Goku can power up to SSJ4 to beat Superman. Hell I bet he can match him at SSJ1 if he powers up to his max at that level. And another thing: Goku is far faster than Superman in pure speed.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Dec 23, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> Goku can power up to SSJ4 to beat Superman. Hell I bet he can match him at SSJ1 if he powers up to his max at that level. And another thing: Goku is far faster than Superman in pure speed.



agree! I mean the only thing that harm Goku is his stomach.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 23, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> We need to go ahead with plans for a Goku Vs Superman movie.



No, then fanboys would endlessly argue about who's stronger rather than anticipate a compelling story.

Seriously, they're both strong. Get over it.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2008)

^ damn right.
I want DBZ movie now. this time, truy and make it a little more anime/manga accurate, please?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> no he wasn't, his team were the ones who wrote it,drew it and produced it. Akira simply gave them his blessing to do so



That means he's behind it. As in he supports it.

He's supporting this film too, he's not writing it or helping it's production.

He's no more involved in this movie than he was in GT, and look how that turned out.


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 24, 2008)

While it was filler in the DBZ anime, in SSJ1 Goku could easily manage 10 tons of weight on each of his limbs (totaling 40 tons). However, he was on a planet with 10x Earth's gravity. So, 100 tons on each limb.

However, while non-canonical, in the DC vs Marvel series, Superman beat Hulk. This is a heck of a feat, because in Marvel Super Heroes: Secret War #4, the Hulk actually manages to be pissed off to the point that he is able to sustain a weight of 150,000,000,000 tons on his shoulders to protect Iron Man, Captain America, Spider-Man and several others from being crushed by an entire fucking MOUNTAIN. I doubt Hulk was anywhere near as pissed off in the DC vs Marvel series...



I don't think that even SSJ4 Goku has shit on Hulk being that enraged, nor do I believe Superman would, either.

In the movie Superman Returns, Soupe manages to (catch and) hold a Boeing 777-200, in free fall, which has a maximum take-off weight of about 272.5 tons (545,000 lbs) with the 777-200ER having a MTOW of about 43 extra tons. A Boeing 747-100 and 747-100SR have both been modified to carry the Space Shuttle and have an even higher MTOW.

I would also assume Soupe was being ginger with the plane as not to kill the people inside. So it would stand to reason that Soupes could easily manage a 400 ton dead weight.

With Goku moving about in SSJ1 with 400 tons of weight being hardly a burden, I'd have to place my bet on SSJ1 Goku being able to beat Superman, easily being able to throw punches that would far exceed 100 tons in force (as he was able to have lighting fast reflexes with 100 tons on each limb). 



But all that is BS guess work. Though it would be fun if Toriyama and a modern DC writer could get together and iron out their strengths and DC make a comic of it. Would be interesting to see what BS situation they could cook up to get two Super_heroes_ to whoop each others asses.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 24, 2008)

there's alot of debate about Goku vs superman...personally I think even if by some miracle superman was stronger than goku......the speed difference and the power to blow up planets with his little finger make goku a God compared to super man





Catterix said:


> That means he's behind it. As in he supports it.
> 
> He's supporting this film too, he's not writing it or helping it's production.
> 
> He's no more involved in this movie than he was in GT, and look how that turned out.



I liked alot of things about GT so I guess ill like alot of things about Dragonball Evolution as well


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 24, 2008)

Seriously, there's already a Goku vs. Superman thread in Outskirts Battledomes.
If there isn't, create one and discuss it there. We're getting off topic.

As for Toriyama's involvement, somebody already stated he doesn't care about Dragonball, right? So maybe he's just doing it to service his fans.


----------



## seastone (Dec 24, 2008)

You know after watching the trailer, I cant help but feel combination of disappointment and excitement. 

These are the things I did not like. 

Roshi looks way too young, has no sunglasses, no beard, has hair and has no turtle shell. I mean why bother calling him Roshi if you are going to take everything that makes him Roshi, why not change his name as well?

Also Goku would never say "I am not ready for this" when facing a challenge and needing encouragement from Roshi.Goku never gave up once not even when he had all fours limbs damaged. Then putting him in highschool ruins his charater since he will have none of the naivety he has in DB. Now he is just a typical American superhero. 

Also WTF is there no krillin? He is a major character in DB series, he is Goku's sidekick.  Instead we get "Weaver" Goku's classmate, why could they not put krillin instead of this guy?

Things I liked. 

Piccolo looked a lot more green in the trailer. I am glad they fixed that. 

The special effects look cool. I like how the city blew up and how the energy was being shown. 



son_michael said:


> so drop the damm negativity already....*THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL IS BEHIND THIS*



Sorry for wishing that the live action movie would not become a bastardized version of the original. Toroyama was also behind the creation of SSJ4 and GT. GT was okay, I did not like nearly as much as the manga but it had entertaining parts.




> THEREFORE.....*ALL WHO ARE AGAINST THIS MOVIE OR DRAGONBALL EVOLUTION ITSELF ARE AGAINST AKIRA TORIYAMA THE CREATOR OF DRAGONBALL AND THUS HAVE BETRAYED DB*



Yes I have betrayed dragonball because I dislike this movie, what stupid logic is that? I bought all 42 volumes, bought a few DBZ movie to support the franchise, now I am a traitor?  I am probably going to watch the movie as well but it still pisses me off how they bastardized the characters. I care so much because DB is of one my fav mangas and I hate to see the characters because butchered americanized versions of themselves. 

For being a long time DB fan, I am entitled to my opinion. So far this movie looks like bastardized version of the original with flashy effects.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nah, Superman is too powerful for Goku.



I go with this. Didn't superman take a blast that could destroy a solar system and just shrugged it off? I mean Son Goku was afraid of being killed by buu's planet destroying pink ball of death so..... superman indeed is probably stronger.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 24, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Yes I have betrayed dragonball because I dislike this movie, what stupid logic is that? I bought all 42 volumes, bought a few DBZ movie to support the franchise, now I am a traitor?  I am probably going to watch the movie as well but it still pisses me off how they bastardized the characters. I care so much because DB is of one my fav mangas and I hate to see the characters because butchered americanized versions of themselves.
> 
> For being a long time DB fan, I am entitled to my opinion. So far this movie looks like bastardized version of the original with flashy effects.





did you not see the smiley?



anyway this isn't dragonball its a new franchise based off the original dragonball


----------



## seastone (Dec 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> anyway this isn't dragonball its a new franchise based off the original dragonball



I would assume something with *dragonball * in its name would be part of the draonball franchise. That is like saying the anime movies are not part of the draonball franchise due to it having different characters and circumstances in the movie.


----------



## vervex (Dec 24, 2008)

Information about Toriyama's involvement:



			
				Dbthemovie.com said:
			
		

> Also, a few people have noted that in the flyer for the movie, Akira Toriyama (the creator of Dragonball) is listed as an executive producer along with Tim Van Rellim. We aren’t sure how reliable this information is, but even if it’s accurate we doubt he had much involvement.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



_Site_




In the end, Akira Toriyama didn't participate to the creation of the movie. Apparently he wasn't even aware of the cast and crew... that gives you an idea of how much he cared. His name is there because he's still the creator of DragonBall. He probably gave entire freedom to the team who made the movie though.


----------



## Kai (Dec 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That means he's behind it. As in he supports it.
> 
> He's supporting this film too, he's not writing it or helping it's production.
> 
> He's no more involved in this movie than he was in GT, and look how that turned out.


Toriyama was an art consultant and did some basic character designs for GT.  The guy you quoted is lying when he says Toriyama's team "produced" GT. 

Fans would feel a different drive if Toriyama had any major contribution to this film, but he doesn't. He's just like any person who has high expectations for it, but the movie's success is dependent on James Wong and Stephen Chow's directing and production skills, not Toriyama.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 24, 2008)

Kai said:


> Toriyama was an art consultant and did some basic character designs for GT.  The guy you quoted is lying when he says Toriyama's team "produced" GT.
> 
> Fans would feel a different drive if Toriyama had any major contribution to this film, but he doesn't. He's just like any person who has high expectations for it, but the movie's success is dependent on James Wong and Stephen Chow's directing and production skills, not Toriyama.



im not lying,thats just what I read on the internet....and how the hell do you know what you just said is the truth? 


I bet your info comes from the internet too, dont call people liars


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2008)

vervex said:


> Information about Toriyama's involvement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear a lot that he isn't really all that passionate about Dragonball anymore. He gives his blessings to those who want to dabble in the franchise, but he's more fixed on his newer projects. 



Juggernaut1985 said:


> Goku can power up to SSJ4 to beat Superman. Hell I bet he can match him at SSJ1 if he powers up to his max at that level. And another thing: Goku is far faster than Superman in pure speed.



Superman can attain speeds faster than light and at his full strength can move planets.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I hear a lot that he isn't really all that passionate about Dragonball anymore. He gives his blessings to those who want to dabble in the franchise, but he's more fixed on his newer projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman can attain speeds faster than light and at his full strength can move planets.



So can Sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

I hate the Goku vs Superman debates. Goku could instant transmit to get a piece of Kryptonite and its over hahahaha. anyway I'm looking forward to this movie more and more. I want to see what people's reaction who aren't big fans of DB are.


----------



## Squabler Gr (Dec 27, 2008)

just looking at the promotional material for this makes me feel sick, however i will past real judgement after watching the movie, gotta give it a fair shake no matter how bad the posters and trailers make it look.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 28, 2008)

well I think Piccolo will be the only thing interesting in this movie


----------



## Rod (Jan 7, 2009)

Evolution.

Because this movie will surpass the previous generations.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 7, 2009)

Rod said:


> Evolution.
> 
> Because this movie will surpass the previous generations.



 I respectfully disagree. Mainly because the original version is usually the best version.


----------



## Rod (Jan 7, 2009)

oh noes 

you see but that would of destroy the cycle. 



Kakashi must of be one of the illuded, maybe he even bought the ticket already cuz he wanna see super saiyan.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Like in the words of Ando, Kakashi is _shit_.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

son_michael said:


> *im not lying,thats just what I read on the internet*....and how the hell do you know what you just said is the truth?
> 
> 
> I bet your info comes from the internet too, dont call people liars



BWAAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA..........

*takes a deep breath*

AHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## son_michael (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> BWAAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA..........
> 
> *takes a deep breath*
> 
> AHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHA



and what exactly is so funny about that?


----------



## Kreig (Jan 8, 2009)

son_michael said:


> and what exactly is so funny about that?



You can't believe everything on the internet.
HAHAHAHA


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

son_michael said:


> and what exactly is so funny about that?



Oh my friend, my dear poor friend

Stay the same and please don't change


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2009)

Goku's Highschool Adventures

3





also Party
NeoBux






this is going to be *fantastic*


----------



## son_michael (Jan 8, 2009)

Kreig said:


> You can't believe everything on the internet.
> HAHAHAHA




who said I believe everything on the internet?  I just said I got the info from the internet a long time ago and assumed it was true


so what that makes me an idiot?  then every single person that ever looks at a website is an idiot in your deffinition


and again...I said where did so and so get the information from that says I was wrong?


I mean come on the Internet is the information super highway,to say everything you read on the internet is a lie is retarted


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> BWAAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA..........
> 
> *takes a deep breath*
> 
> AHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHA



I don't know the context for this post, but that's exactly what I did when I saw the trailer...


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Like in the words of Ando, Kakashi is _shit_.



but buut buuuut.... 


Anyways GT didn't surpass shit, so yeah, in thesis the cycle was dead a long ago.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 8, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Goku's Highschool Adventures
> 
> 3
> 
> ...





this is obviously gonna be in the very beginning and last for a couple of scenes,this is no reason to say the movie's going to suck


----------



## Kreig (Jan 8, 2009)

son_michael said:


> who said I believe everything on the internet?  I just said I got the info from the internet a long time ago and assumed it was true
> 
> 
> so what that makes me an idiot?  then every single person that ever looks at a website is an idiot in your deffinition
> ...



I never said everything was a lie. I'm just saying people put up false information sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2009)

This movie looks better and better the more I see of it.


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie looks better and better the more I see of it.



You have to be kidding me, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2009)

Kidding you? NO WAY. Awesome dance parties, make-up on men, pretty-boy Goku, super ninja Bulma; what more could you ask for from a Dragonball movie?


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kidding you? NO WAY. Awesome dance parties, make-up on men, pretty-boy Goku, super ninja Bulma; *what more could you ask for from a Dragonball movie?*



Jee, that's a good question.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 8, 2009)

seriously... who the fuck is chuck norris? 

Anyways, movie doesn't look as good as expected... =/


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll probably watch the movie now just for that random black chick.


I won't pay for it, but it's looking bootleg worthy.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ I'm not even gonna bother to rent it.



Makaaveli said:


> seriously... who the fuck is chuck norris?



Are you serious?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kidding you? NO WAY. Awesome dance parties, make-up on men, pretty-boy Goku, super ninja Bulma; what more could you ask for from a Dragonball movie?



An homage to Chinese Mythology? The coming of age tale? A Comedic Muten Roshi? Am I missing something?


----------



## Noah (Jan 8, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> An homage to Chinese Mythology? The coming of age tale? A Comedic Muten Roshi? Am I missing something?



Pfft. Those are just semantics. This movie is perfect as is. Dance parties ftw.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait

Do you hear that?

That's the sound of CMX's sarcasm flying RIGHT OVER YOUR HEAD


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wait
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That's the sound of CMX's sarcasm flying RIGHT OVER YOUR HEAD



Yes, yes, yes. I'm a square. But then again, I really don't care what people say about me.

Besides, couldn't you tell _I_ was being sarcastic?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 9, 2009)

The movie is a horrible idea. The actor that plays goku looks nothing like him. Piccolo looks gay.


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 9, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> The movie is a horrible idea. The actor that plays goku looks nothing like him. Piccolo looks gay.



this post x 100000 is what this thread is pretty much made of...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 9, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> this post x 100000 is what this thread is pretty much made of...



Nah. It's also made up of positive reviews, though it's a very small minority.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2009)

Any new media confirming that it actualy got worse than level of hell's hell it already is?


----------



## eD (Jan 10, 2009)

omg this will FLOP so hard.... -_-


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2009)

Prepare yourself for some Naruto, Bleach, Negima and One Piece live movies


----------



## Catterix (Jan 10, 2009)

How long do you think it will take before this movie is completely forgotten?

I like how at first, FUNimation were peddling the idea, and trying to leap on the Live Action DBZ bandwagon, but after screens and trailers have been released, they're like ignoring it's even existing.

And if FUNIMATION try to ignore you, you know you're doing something wrong!


----------



## Shade (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a feeling that, even if a lot more cartoony, a One Piece movie woudl be tons more faithful to the original content than this. That's cause there isn't much they woudl have to change all that much. Sure, DF powers would look a little too cartoony but they could make it believable.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> *seriously... who the fuck is chuck norris? *
> 
> Anyways, movie doesn't look as good as expected... =/



That made me chuckle.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 10, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> seriously... who the fuck is chuck norris?
> 
> Anyways, movie doesn't look as good as expected... =/



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_nNyhnx81A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW1tIpE95kc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

THAT is Chuck Norris. No, not the black guy


----------



## Doom Katon (Jan 10, 2009)

Palin: The Perceived Whine -- video.newsweek.com

SOMEONE KILL ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 10, 2009)

Doom Katon said:


> Palin: The Perceived Whine -- video.newsweek.com
> 
> SOMEONE KILL ME!!!!!!!



Oh god, it burns!


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 11, 2009)

from the look of it, its not going to be a good movie but im still going to watch it..


----------



## Slacker (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to watch this abomination.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh god, it burns!



looks stupid.  goku doesn't seem like goku at all, he's all "that's cool, i'm goku , i'm a cool kid"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate it. That trailer makes me want to kill myself now.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 12, 2009)

Woohoo.Best movie ever. :WOW



*gets shot*


....fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

I should clarify that I am still going to watch it. 

It's just going to be the worst movie I will ever watch. 

Other than Austin Powers: Gold Member, I mean.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 12, 2009)

goodness this is going to be bad...


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 12, 2009)

i retract my original position from however many pages ago, this shit is gonna suck ass and there's no way around it.

now i will still be watching it, albeit very high and possibly drunk just to cope with it


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2009)

I think this might be the only movie that won't be better if you watch it whilst high 

I was originally supporting this film, but it's just been getting worse here. Most of my blame, however, lies with Chatwin. I had hope after seeing him in War of the Worlds, but his performance in the trailers, with the exact same expression for every line has killed that hope. 

It's a combination of him not being an amazing actor, who's then being led the wrong way with bad direction, the Kamehameha is completely wrong and I want to stab someone everytime I see that; "...Cool." line.

Steven Spielberg is a great director, and so Chatwin was pretty good. Wong is a very average director, so it's understandable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I just don't understand how they can take a winning story, characters, fighting, dialogue, humor, and an overall interesting source and turn it into this drivel. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just don't understand how they can take a winning story, characters, fighting, dialogue, humor, and an overall interesting source and turn it into this drivel. I just don't understand it.



Hmm. They must have gotten inspiration from 4kids!
*rim shot*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I think even a 4Kids dub of Dragonball would be more appealing. And that's saying something.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just don't understand how they can take a winning story, characters, fighting, dialogue, humor, and an overall interesting source and turn it into this drivel. I just don't understand it.



If they can do that to Street Fighter, they can do it to Dragonball 

Add a huge dose of cheese and campy college scenes and there we go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

True, but at least with Dragonball they have two sources: manga and anime. In Street Fighter, although there were various other media sources Hollywood would be ignorant to those, they only had a video game.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm guessing that they are trying to accomodate the script to the times, with all that modifications to the outfits, and character designs/setting.

I still can't get used though to the fact though that Master Roshi would appear sans beard, gaudy glasses, and bald pate.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

After watching Speed Racer, I hope they changed this one even more.

Anime/manga simply can't translate well to the big screen. "Death Note" is an exception because it was meant to be realistic(the only weak point of the movie was the most anime-ish aspect, Ryuk). But otherwise, it will be a stupid cheese fest.

So I'm actually fine that they've changed alot. This time, I won't be annoyed at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be fine if they changed everything as long as the end result wasn't a cliche martial arts flick with lame Matrix-ish slow motion fight scenes and generic, over-used characters.

This is just your typical shitfest teen film with martial arts and special effects thrown in. Even if it had nothing to do with Dragonball it would still be a shitty movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you know? 

The trailers usually don't represent the movie well. I expected "Gran Torino" to be more of an action flick. I expected "The Spirit" to be much more epic, instead of being almost a damn parody. 

So the trailer for Dragonball might simply be trying to snag the younger viewers. This is why I stress that the best thing to do with wait till the damn thing comes out.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 13, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I think this might be the only movie that won't be better if you watch it whilst high
> 
> I was originally supporting this film, but it's just been getting worse here. Most of my blame, however, lies with Chatwin. I had hope after seeing him in War of the Worlds, but his performance in the trailers, with the exact same expression for every line has killed that hope.
> 
> ...




if your talking about  kamehameha  being 1 handed......it wont be


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't seen The Spirit yet, but from the trailer I expected it to be a parody. It just looked hilarious.

The movie's trailer should usually highlight its high-points. If this movie is straying from that for some reason it is very baffling. It looks atrocious. Like they took every action and kung-fu movie as well as every teen movie cliche and slapped them all into one.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 24, 2009)

This video deserves to be posted here

*Victory dance*


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't seen The Spirit yet, but from the trailer I expected it to be a parody. It just looked hilarious.
> 
> The movie's trailer should usually highlight its high-points. If this movie is straying from that for some reason it is very baffling. It looks atrocious. Like they took every action and kung-fu movie as well as every teen movie cliche and slapped them all into one.



the trailer highlighted goku's ungokuness, roshi's lack of turtle shell, and chichi's bad acting. The only character that I've seen from screenshots and the trailer that doesn't look like a total disapointment is Bulma and that's because they made her an action chick, but if she isn't a brain too then I will be disappointed again. Bottom line is I refuse to pay $10 to see this in theaters, Fox has alienated me as a fan of the series and putting my fangirlness aside, if DB wasn't attached to the name I still wouldn't see it because it'd just look like a lame action movie to me. I just don't know what to say anymore 


Agitation said:


> This video deserves to be posted here


oh Hitler


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2009)

New content on 

59 secs of the theme song by Ayumi Hamasaki has been posted (which sounds pretty good actually), and also a couple of lengthy articles about the pressbooks.


----------



## Shade (Jan 31, 2009)

The pressbooks make the disappointment go down a little, because I can sympathize with the hardships a bit more now.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm pretty disappointed with the whole thing.

I actually really like that theme though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2009)

Id actually find this whole movie awesome if the trailers shown isnt what its really about and it turns out awesome

but alas


----------



## Tyger (Feb 1, 2009)

i hope this isnt a movie where the trailer looks so awesome and then the movie itself is crap..


----------



## son_michael (Feb 1, 2009)

man those 3 huge summaries just make the film sound amazing....im excited now!


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

TygerDiago said:


> i hope this isnt a movie where the trailer looks so awesome and then the movie itself is crap..



The movie is produced by Fox, so yes, it probably is that kind of movie.


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's the movie's theme song, if anyone is interested:

[YOUTUBE]4Ts72bwiCeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Feb 1, 2009)

son_michael said:


> man those 3 huge summaries just make the film sound amazing....im excited now!



That may be sarcasm on your part, but it's not on mine. Fist cams sound terrible and awesome. This movie is going to sex me up something.....well, sexy.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 1, 2009)

Noah said:


> That may be sarcasm on your part, but it's not on mine. Fist cams sound terrible and awesome. This movie is going to sex me up something.....well, sexy.



its not sarcasim,im really excited for this movie after reading all of that stuff on dragonball move.com


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 1, 2009)

I was excited to read that Ayumi would be doing the theme for the movie. Unfortunetely, "Rule" fails to impress me that much, but for what it is it works- she made it have that Dragon Ball feel. I'm just a little miffed since it sounds a lot like her past works such as Mirrorcle World and talkin' 2 myself mashed together. She hasn't been too original lately, and I think she's doing a lot of things rushed. That or she just needs to take a long hard break. /tangent

I vowed to see this movie in the theator if only to hear Ayumi's song. Yes, I'll feel that accomplished to know who's singing it, just like I knew who Rain was in Speed Racer. Plus hearing Ayumi Hamasaki in an American movie theator is just beast on it's own anyways. :3


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 1, 2009)

Link removed

^ Thats the teaser trailer that they've been showing in Japan. It's actually better than the full international trailer lol.


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 1, 2009)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> I was excited to read that Ayumi would be doing the theme for the movie. Unfortunetely, "Rule" fails to impress me that much, but for what it is it works- she made it have that Dragon Ball feel. I'm just a little miffed since it sounds a lot like her past works such as Mirrorcle World and talkin' 2 myself mashed together. She hasn't been too original lately, and I think she's doing a lot of things rushed. That or she just needs to take a long hard break. /tangent



Well, she doesn't have any (that much) control over the composition/arrangement of the music, since others do that. But the lyrics are nice.


----------



## Shade (Feb 1, 2009)

The song is great for a DB song.

Fistcams sound cheesy and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the movie is going to blow harder than Heather Brooke on her wedding day. But they must be doing something right because my nephews who are around 5 and 9 and even my mom wants to see it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 2, 2009)

^ Pretty cool TV spot, even though it's in French.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 2, 2009)

^ correct me if I'm wrong but it said the movie is to be released on April 1st in France...
so the U.S gets it a week later huh?...weird...it's usually the other way around..

and yeah the trailer doesn't look half bad w/ the theme song added to it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Fuckin' Frenchies, that can't be right.


----------



## GsG (Feb 2, 2009)

I still can't stop laughing at the kamehameha.  Also, why does it look at the end that the Goku impersonator is shooting it with one hand and not both like the real Goku usually does it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamehameha is just a powerful, blue generic-looking ki blast. One hand is all that's needed.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 2, 2009)

^ actually the kamehameha didn't look all too bad....well seeing how I expected something much worse...so yeah I think he pulled it off without making it look too cheesy...
only gripe I have is him doing it with only one hand...


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 2, 2009)

Question..

Why do people seem to think that he's only using one hand for the Kamehameha??

Pause at the 00:47 mark in the French spot, he's clearly using both hands. The very last shot, where you see him firing off a ki blast with his right hand, _isn't_ the Kamehameha..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, it isn't? I don't remember. I only watched the craptacular trailer once a few weeks ago.

I'm watching this movie no matter what though.


----------



## Noah (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. 

On its own, the theme song sucks.

On it's own, the movie looks awful.

But combined?! Skwirting in mah shorties! ohyeah! 

I think I feel some sort of slightly genuine excitement just because of that. Not even the "lolgunsux" excitement I've had since it was announced. I actually...kinda sorta....want to see this and enjoy it.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Question..
> 
> Why do people seem to think that he's only using one hand for the Kamehameha??
> 
> Pause at the 00:47 mark in the French spot, he's clearly using both hands. The very last shot, where you see him firing off a ki blast with his right hand, _isn't_ the Kamehameha..



that's cuz he says *'kame'* while he has both hands together then while showing other scenes you can still hear him saying *'haame'* then all of a sudden you see him again going *'haaa'* while using only one hand....what would you expect people to think other than that he's obviously doin' the 'kamehameha'...
hope that made sense...


----------



## Shade (Feb 2, 2009)

The French trailer makes it hard not to be hyped.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> that's cuz he says *'kame'* while he has both hands together then while showing other scenes you can still hear him saying *'haame'* then all of a sudden you see him again going *'haaa'* while using only one hand....what would you expect people to think other than that he's obviously doin' the 'kamehameha'...
> hope that made sense...




they take the soundbite of hims aying "haaaaa" and add it to a scene where he's just shooting energy through 1 hand


its called a tease so you actually watch the movie to see the real thing


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 2, 2009)

son_michael said:


> they take the soundbite of hims aying "haaaaa" and add it to a scene where he's just shooting energy through 1 hand
> 
> 
> its called a tease so you actually watch the movie to see the real thing



I hope that is the case becuz it's pissing off fans more than hyping it up...


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Feb 2, 2009)

Japanese Dub Cast Revealed


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2009)

As you have seen above, I have highlighted a few of the more famous seiyuus which includes:

    * Kappei Yamaguchi (seiyuu for L and Inuyasha) to voice Sun Goku
    * Hōchū Ōtsuka (seiyuu for Akira Sendō, Jiraya, Imagin Deneb) to voice Picolo
    * Aya Hirano (seiyuu for Haruhi and Konata) to voice Buma
    * Ami Koshimizu (seiyuu for Kallen Stadtfeld, Horo, and Tenma Tsukamoto) to voice Chichi
    * Yūko Kaida (seiyuu for Shimei Ryomo and Amane Ootori) to voice Mai



wow:amazed


----------



## KitCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Picolo is white?!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew having the normal seiyuu for Goku would be impossible.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 2, 2009)

Gohan beat Cell with a 1 handed Kamehameha...


but yeah, all i have to say about this movie is "Oscar Worthy"


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I knew having the normal seiyuu for Goku would be impossible.



the voice would completley mismatch the the american actor...they made a good call


----------



## Hylian (Feb 3, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Pretty cool TV spot, even though it's in French.



is that Ozaaru on 0:10??


----------



## Dabura (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I do believe that is the oozaru, looks pretty goood so far. And the blue eyes must be part of the transformation.

BTW, the visual fx supervisor Ariel Velasco Shaw, has confirmed that the last shot "HA" is NOT the kamehameha. It is just a shadow crane strike, as he calls it. So a normal blast, ofcourse they wouldn't spoil his biggest technique in the trailer.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 3, 2009)

_Image courtesy of Sankei Sports_

*Popular manga-ka Toriyama Akira has been commissioned to draw an illustration of J-pop queen Hamasaki Ayumi (30, profile) for her latest single.*

The connection of course is that "Rule" is the theme song for the global release of "_Dragonball_," the Hollywood adaptation of Toriyama's mega-popular manga. 

The first pressing of the single will be printed with the image of Hamasaki as the character Goku on both the CD and an accompanying DVD. It is the first time for Toriyama to create an original illustration for a recording artist. He said, "Actually I'm really not good at caricatures, and for a while I regretted taking on this job. 

_"Hamasaki-san has so many fans and I hope they don't get angry that the image doesn't resemble her!" _

Called "Dragonball Evolution" for its Japan release, the movie opens in Japan on March 13. The double-A side single "Rule/Sparkle" goes on sale February 25.

_Source: Japan Zone Entertainment News_
----------------------------------------------------------------

*Akira Toriyama draws Ayumi Hamasaki*
_Tue, February 3, 2009 (2:15am EST)_

Pop star Ayumi Hamasaki is teaming up with mangaka Akira Toriyama for her upcoming single "Rule / Sparkle." Toriyama has drawn a likeness of Hamasaki that will be printed on the first press CDs and DVDs of the single. This is his first time doing an illustration for a music artist, as well as his first time drawing a real person for a commercial product.

The collaboration is a result of Hamasaki's "Rule" being used as the theme song for the worldwide release of the live-action "Dragonball" movie, which is based on Toriyama's popular manga. "Rule / Sparkle" goes on sale on February 25, ahead of the movie's March 13 release date.

"Rule" PV preview:


----------



## son_michael (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how japan is treating this movie,even after all the years upon years upon years of no dragonball they still worship the franchise 


this is great


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG OMG SHENRON!!!

Link removed


----------



## Dabura (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the fighting scenes
The dragon temple rising reminds me of mortal kombat, little bit cheesy

Shenron look good CGI wise,  but I am a bit let down that it isn't a chinese dragon design..
Why change such a trademark dragon, which the legend of the dragonballs finds it roots.
This one looks more like a godzilla lizzard.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 3, 2009)

Ugh it's going to be gross if I actually like this movie

willnotbefooledbythespecialeffectsmustnotbefooledbythespecialeffects

Ayu makes it more likeable as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Shenron is ruined. 

I guess the other scenes are fairly revealing. It's starting to look less sucky. Still sucky, but on a slightly lesser scale.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shenron is ruined.



Why? whats wrong with him.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow..

The action scenes actually look really impressive. The quality of the CGI seems to have improved from earlier clips as well. Jury is still out on the Shenron though..


----------



## Shade (Feb 3, 2009)

Only Shenron's head is changed to the more Western type of dragon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Shenron should be about 1000000 miles long, green, and have tree-branch antlers.

That's a 30-ft long flying dinosaur.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 3, 2009)

eh w/e. Im not really bothered :/

I just keep getting more and more hyped to see this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess it's not that big of a deal, but... still really lame. At least he could've looked like a cool dragon. Not a generic flying dinosaur.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

Technically, its possible that we aren't seeing the full length of the dragon(his tail might be in the cloads or whatever). 

I really dont care how much they change everything. Once again, if you want a more faithful adaptation, then watch the Chinese dragonball movie......


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 3, 2009)

this seems to be getting better. Not as bad as I originally thought


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 3, 2009)

^ obviously ...you'll enjoy a book if you read it and not judge it by it's cover...which most people have been doing...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baj76W8nDhk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

In the french trailer we don't see the name of characters like in the american one. It's a problem because i wonder if they would keep american names for characters or french names ( Goku = Sangoku , Roshi = Tortue Genial )


----------



## son_michael (Feb 4, 2009)

Le Male said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baj76W8nDhk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> In the french trailer we don't see the name of characters like in the american one. It's a problem because i wonder if they would keep american names for characters or french names ( Goku = Sangoku , Roshi = Tortue Genial )





roshi means old master and he's known as the Kame senin=turtle sage


----------



## Catterix (Feb 4, 2009)

son_michael said:


> roshi means old master and he's known as the Kame senin=turtle sage



He's talking about in French, you moron.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you know what's been bothering me the most? Piccolo personality, he seems too calm and serious, its true Piccolo Junior in the second part of the manga(DBZ) is a serious guy, but the original Piccolo Daimao was a crazy psychopat always laughing and screaming, i hate how they are making him the typical serious dark hollywood villain, atleast thats what i cant get from the trailers!


----------



## son_michael (Feb 4, 2009)

Catterix said:


> He's talking about in French, you moron.





that was uncalled for


asshole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

Calm down. Can't we all bask in the glorious moment that is DBZ live action and embrace eachother as brothers at the sight of its canon greatness?


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha.. my friends changed their minds.

They said it would suck now they're all like "wow that was pretty cool..Its going to be awesome  "


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 4, 2009)

I think it will certainly have it's weak parts, but im still looking forward to it's release.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

No Krillen = utter fail 

Although ill accept it...but only if they show the live action of that dude who threw logs and rode on them, that was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

Tao Pai Pai? Yeah, that'd be cool. It'll never happen, but that'd be cool. 

I admit that thanks to the new trailer I have regained just a microbe of faith for this movie.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tao Pai Pai? Yeah, that'd be cool. It'll never happen, but that'd be cool.
> 
> I admit that thanks to the new trailer I have regained just a microbe of faith for this movie.



be honest its because everyone else is starting to like it


you follower you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

I just liked the CGI effects. They seem to be giving the movie some flavor.

That said, the shit-ass generic Matrix kung-fu fighting sequences are still a painful memory. Bulma being a generic badass gun-weilding ninja girl is appalling, and Shenron is downright ridiculous. 

Don't even get me started on Roshi.

The movie is still awful, I am just saying maybe it won't bas as awful as I thought (super-imposed yellow energy balls 70s movie style).


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Krillin and all, but I don't think he's really necessary. The movie seems to be the Pilaf saga except its Picollo instead of Pilaf(which is a smart move). We have Yamcha, and I think that's enough for now.

But if a sequel is made, then Krillin should be in it....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

But a sequal WONT be made, lol. Or if it is itll be straight to DVD.

Tao pai pai, thats it. That guy needs to be in the movie, i just realized it, but travelling around by throwing logs, and then riding them is beyond awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

A poor mans flying.

Easily more badass than just flying though.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 4, 2009)

Krillin needs to be in it for Goku going super sayain.....maybe they can introduce him in the next movie and then when freeza movie comes there best friends


bassically make the next movie the rocky friendship they had in dragonball and then at the end they become good friends




Windwaker said:


> But a sequal WONT be made, lol. Or if it is itll be straight to DVD.
> 
> Tao pai pai, thats it. That guy needs to be in the movie, i just realized it, but travelling around by throwing logs, and then riding them is beyond awesome.



there planning on making 3 if this movie does well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

There shouldn't be any question about sequel plans. Every single movie that comes out these days has plans to be a trilogy. Damn trilogies.

I bet if they do have a Frieza movie it will be him coming to Earth. No way would they include space travel in these movies. No way in hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

If it makes money, there will be a sequel.

Anyway, if you think Krillin should be in this one, then you're asking for the movie to be convoluted.

You guys need to learn that movies are a completely different format than anime. They're changing so many things simply so it can fit into a movie structure. 

If you don't, you get crap like "Speed Racer" or the Chinese Dragonball movie....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> If it makes money, there will be a sequel.
> 
> Anyway, if you think Krillin should be in this one, then you're asking for the movie to be convoluted.
> 
> ...



He could've been in this one, but they apparently didn't think he mattered enough while Yamucha did...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 4, 2009)

son_michael said:


> roshi means old master and he's known as the Kame senin=turtle sage



I mean in the french dub of Dragon ball Kame Senin was called Tortue Genial (great Turlte if i translate in english). Piccolo were also called "*Satan* Petit Coeur" that's why Satan was called Hercule in the french dub. I wonder why the called him Hercule in the english dub too.

It's funny that's they choose 1st April for the french release....it's the April Fools' Day


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I mean in the french dub of Dragon ball Kame Senin was called Tortue Genial (great Turlte if i translate in english). Piccolo were also called "*Satan* Petit Coeur" that's why Satan was called Hercule in the french dub. I wonder why the called him Hercule in the english dub too.



People are wary of religious connotations in this country (U.S.), especially in programming that is targeted towards younger audiences. That's why a lot of religious references in anime and such get edited.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> .
> 
> That said, the shit-ass generic Matrix kung-fu fighting sequences are still a painful memory. Bulma being a generic badass gun-weilding ninja girl is appalling, and Shenron is downright ridiculous.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Roshi.



What's the worst though, it the fact that they're going to put Goku in f***ing high school...HIGH SCHOOL!!! Didn't we had enough of High school musical shit, now they have to include typical hollywood high school nonsense in Dragon Ball too...oh...and I forgot to mention the filler characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually forgot about the nerd Goku in highschool thing. 


Why did you have to remind me?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmYmWgEHnNQ[/YOUTUBE]

Just to remind to some people what is Dragon ball.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually forgot about the nerd Goku in highschool thing.
> 
> 
> Why did you have to remind me?



sorry, but this is a cruel world we live in  and 20 century fox only makes it worse 

If there will be a sequel...I wonder if Vegeta is going to be in it?...then again, they'll probably cast someone stupid


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 4, 2009)

Well so far from what I've seen the movie sucks.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2009)

saphira said:


> sorry, but this is a cruel world we live in  and 20 century fox only makes it worse
> 
> If there will be a sequel...I wonder if Vegeta is going to be in it?...then again, they'll probably cast someone stupid



I'm sure Vegeta would be in it, in America Vegeta is the most popular DBZ character. I bet they will make Vegeta Gokus brother though, and just write Radditz out.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 4, 2009)

And, in spite of knowing how awful this movie will be, most of us will still watch it anyway. Hey, it worked for Transformers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He could've been in this one, but they apparently didn't think he mattered enough while Yamucha did...



But remember that Yamcha tied more into Bulma, who was the 2nd main character in the first season of dragonball.

Krillin actually had no important role in Dragonball, other than being Goku's rival/ally. The only time he was important in the story was when he was killed......

Otherwise,

 Yamcha was Goku's first rival/friend who directly tied into the Pilaf saga. He was also the obvious love interest of Bulma.

However, after that he was reduced to a filler friend, who often helped out but lakced importance. The only time Krillin was really important was when he.....well, died. Every time. 

Tien was important because he was a villain, same with Picollo, Vegeta and most of the other cast. Krillin was never really a villain.

Simply put, the first story didn't need Krillin, and I'm actulaly glad he wasn't in it. Movies NEED to get to the point of things. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a reference to him at the end of the movie. While I doubt Vegeta will appear in it(otherwise there would have been some advertisement or tease), he might get referenced too. 

Whoever suggested that he might replace Raditz as Goku's brother is possibly right. Raditz being Goku's brother was sort of pointless in itself, as Raditz is killed(partially by Goku) and is never really brought up again.....


----------



## Saphira (Feb 4, 2009)

Transformers was watchable ....and it probably won't be the same about Dragon ball.



> Tien was important because he was a villain, same with Picollo, Vegeta and most of the other cast. Krillin was never really a villain.



Yeah...but Tien won't be in the movie either...There will be some random filler villain chick


----------



## Hylian (Feb 4, 2009)

saphira said:


> Transformers was watchable ....and it probably won't be the same about Dragon ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but Tien won't be in the movie either...There will be some random filler villain chick



u mean mai? she isn't filler..


----------



## Saphira (Feb 4, 2009)

Hylian said:


> u mean mai? she isn't filler..



Oh, she's Mai? Mai, as in Pilaf's subordinate? Well, I didn't read about her name anywhere, so I thought she was just a random villain...

Anyway...we still have: 



> Movie Only Characters
> 
> Carey Fuller (Texas Battle)
> 
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Except Tien is a completely different arc. Remember this is the Pilaf saga except Picollo is there instead of Pilaf(which I think we can all say is a good thing).

For the record, I didn't like Transformers. It had too much going on. Remember that movies are subjective. Every movie has its fans and detractors.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> But remember that Yamcha tied more into Bulma, who was the 2nd main character in the first season of dragonball



That was the only thing tying him in. He had already fallen behind the others excluding Chaozu, even in the original DB. 



> Krillin actually had no important role in Dragonball, other than being Goku's rival/ally. The only time he was important in the story was when he was killed......



He was Goku's virtual equal up to the 22nd tournament, a fellow student and his closest friend. How is that not important?



> Otherwise,
> 
> Yamcha was Goku's first rival/friend who directly tied into the Pilaf saga. He was also the obvious love interest of Bulma.



Yamucha was mostly in the background right until the end of that "saga". Krillin had more time around Goku from their training period to the 22nd Budokai, after which Tien took the role of rival.



> However, after that he was reduced to a filler friend, who often helped out but lakced importance.



Yamucha was too. Very early on. 



> The only time Krillin was really important was when he.....well, died. Every time.



The only time Yamcha was important was at the end of the Pilaf Saga. He was reduced to a smaller role after that.



> Tien was important because he was a villain, same with Picollo, Vegeta and most of the other cast. Krillin was never really a villain.



But he was one of Goku's first true rivals, and his best friend.



> Simply put, the first story didn't need Krillin, and I'm actulaly glad he wasn't in it. Movies NEED to get to the point of things.



The story needed Krillin more than Yamcha. It's Krillin's death that really motivated Goku to pursue Piccolo Daimou and made it possible for him to defeat Frieza. What importance did Yamcha really have after fighting Tien? None.

I don't see how you're going to claim Yamcha's more important because of his relationship with Bulma, yet say Krillin is not despite being the main character's closest friend.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2009)

The Goku in High School thing isn't TOTALLY out there because it greatly reminds me of Gohan in High School in DBZ which was one of my favourite arcs. It doesn't feel like a drastic change if you think of it like that. Sure, Goku's story was nothing like that but at least it isn't something entirely new in the live-action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

But Goku never even went to school. 

Gohan's a nerd.

Goku's a fighter.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> But remember that Yamcha tied more into Bulma, who was the 2nd main character in the first season of dragonball.
> 
> Krillin actually had no important role in Dragonball, other than being Goku's rival/ally. The only time he was important in the story was when he was killed......
> 
> ...



and I would buy all this if they didn't create a filler friend that pretty much took up the empty space that was Krillin . Why the hell would you leave a canon character out and then replace him with filler fodder? Because somehow fox convinced themselves that it would be better? Please, say what you want about thinking Krillin was basically canon fodder (which in a lot of cases he was), I'd rather have canon fodder rather than stupid movie filler fodder which is bound to suck even more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That was the only thing tying him in. He had already fallen behind the others excluding Chaozu, even in the original DB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) But it was enough TO tie him in the first arc.

2) Oy, must I explain what a plot is? Krillin does not fit into the plot. 

3) Gah, what part of the "This movie is basically the first arc of Dragonball" don't you understand? They replace Pilaf with Picollo so they could have a REAL villain.

Once again, this is "the Pilaf saga except with Picollo". You guys are complaining about how much it is detracting from the original story but you want it to detract even more by having characters WHO DO NOT APPEAR IN THE ARC show up and become important.

Also, what movie fodder replaced Krillin?


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2009)

Shade said:


> The Goku in High School thing isn't TOTALLY out there because it greatly reminds me of Gohan in High School in DBZ which was one of my favourite arcs. It doesn't feel like a drastic change if you think of it like that. Sure, Goku's story was nothing like that but at least it isn't something entirely new in the live-action.



It totally changes Gokus character. Shit proof of that is in the trailer where Bulma throws a Dinocap Gokus like"...duaahh COOL!" wtf Goku doesnt say shit like that, infact I think when he first saw what I Dinocap does he thought Bulma was a witch.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) But it was enough TO tie him in the first arc.



And Krillin ties to the original Piccolo Daimou arc.



> 2) Oy, must I explain what a plot is? Krillin does not fit into the plot.



I think you're the one failing to understand things. Yamcha's ties to the plot just as weak Krillin's are. Actually, even moreso. Your claim is ridiculous.



> 3) Gah, what part of the "This movie is basically the first arc of Dragonball" don't you understand? They replace Pilaf with Picollo so they could have a REAL villain.



The fact that they have Piccolo makes your point moot. If they could include him for whatever reason, they could've have included Krillin too. They've already taken liberties, what more would really matter that would make this movie better or worse?



> Once again, this is "the Pilaf saga except with Picollo". You guys are complaining about how much it is detracting from the original story but you want it to detract even more by having characters WHO DO NOT APPEAR IN THE ARC show up and become important.



Krillin did appear in the original Piccolo Daimou arc though. Did you not even watch the series? His death was a huge motivating factor for Goku. Also, like I stated before, if they included Piccolo this early, they definitely could've put in Krillin.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

I am terrified of watching this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And Krillin ties to the original Piccolo Daimou arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) Is this Picollo or Picollo Damio? And all Krillin did to tie into the PD arc was have Goku chase Tambourine. Guess what? Tambourine would've went after him anyway. 

2) Actually, you forget that Yamcha had a dragonball. This movie will probably focus on them getting the dragonballs. I guess they COULD tie Krillin in if they had him have a dragonball, but I dont think that would do him justice.

3) Tell me how they could include Krillin. Tell me why they'd need him. I don't know for sure, but most likely Goku has a dragonball and that will tie him directly into Picollo. Where does Krillin fit in? 

4) Dude, I even said that Krillins death was his only importance for the Picollo Damio arc in the last posts. Are even reading my posts? Picollo is the main villain, making him a necessity. Krillin is not.

Now I want you to think of Dragonball, Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT. Try to think how many hours all the series must've been. Now think about this. Whenever a new character was introduced, the others lost alittle bit of importance.

Yamcha, Krillin, Tien, etc were all awesome in Dragonball, then they became fodder in DBZ, and then they barely even made appearences in GT. So all those hrs of the show and they STILL couldn't have given the old heroes an ample amount of screentime. 

So in 2 hrs(tops) footage, if Krillin was there, he wouldn't be given much to do, taking away from Goku, Yamcha and Bulma's screentime.

Learn the structure of film and THEN try to argue that Krillin would be important for the first movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Is this Picollo or Picollo Damio? And all Krillin did to tie into the PD arc was have Goku chase Tambourine. Guess what? Tambourine would've went after him anyway.



Krillin's death gave Goku an emotional incentive to seek HIM out. 



> 2) Actually, you forget that Yamcha had a dragonball. This movie will probably focus on them getting the dragonballs. I guess they COULD tie Krillin in if they had him have a dragonball, but I dont think that would do him justice.



That and obviously fighting, the latter which is the staple of the series. I don't see why he'd have to have a Dragonball to be in the movie, Mai didn't yet she somehow got in. Mutaito too.



> 3) Tell me how they could include Krillin. Tell me why they'd need him. I don't know for sure, but most likely Goku has a dragonball and that will tie him directly into Picollo. Where does Krillin fit in?



A monk-in-training, old friend, etc. He is the main character's best friend, I don't see why he wouldn't be included. Also, not all the characters in the movie possess a Dragonball. I don't see why not possessing a dragon ball would disqualify him from having a role in the film.



> 4) Dude, I even said that Krillins death was his only importance for the Picollo Damio arc in the last posts. Are even reading my posts? Picollo is the main villain, making him a necessity. Krillin is not.



His death doesn't matter? It's of emotional importance to the main character, it motivates him. That isn't enough? Also, Yamcha is somehow more essential? Like you said they were mixing a bit of the Pilaf and Piccolo Daimou arcs. If that truly were the case, they could have done whatever with the whereabouts of the Dragonballs, since like I stated they've already taken liberties with the story. 



> Now I want you to think of Dragonball, Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT. Try to think how many hours all the series must've been. Now think about this. Whenever a new character was introduced, the others lost alittle bit of importance.



Yeah, I know that...



> Yamcha, Krillin, Tien, etc were all awesome in Dragonball, then they became fodder in DBZ, and then they barely even made appearences in GT. So all those hrs of the show and they STILL couldn't have given the old heroes an ample amount of screentime.



I'm not talking about all the heroes, just Krillin. 



> So in 2 hrs(tops) footage, if Krillin was there, he wouldn't be given much to do, taking away from Goku, Yamcha and Bulma's screentime



There's really no guarantee on exactly how much the latter two will do. I mean, they've fit quite a few characters that had even smaller roles than Krillin in this movie, and you're trying to get me to believe there couldn't be made a little time for him?



> Learn the structure of film and THEN try to argue that Krillin would be important for the first movie.



Like you should be telling me that.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone saw this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly843iFcKjI[/YOUTUBE]
Dreams of an Absolution

Is that the Oozaru we see in the first seconds? 

The way Goku yells Kame-hame-ha is kinda ridiculous


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

By Oozaru I assume you mean Goku as a retpilian alien monster? 

Looks like.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah....They stole it from Alien vs Predator


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeez. I never knew people could get bothered so much by a freakin movie!

Its just a damn movie after all...It will not kill you.
Now stop overreacting its quite pathetic.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I loved the series and at first thought this was the worst idea ever..and the preview does look cheesy but I am actually pretty excited to see this.


----------



## Kieh (Feb 5, 2009)

Well it's pretty obvious that the movie is going to be a failure as Dragon Ball. Which doesn't necessary mean that the movie itself is going to be that bad, as long as you don't think it as a DB movie. Sadly I doubt that too.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 5, 2009)

That trailer took any signs of a possible story and threw it out the window.  But that's what most trailers do.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 5, 2009)

This movie looks good. I am gonna go see it.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

While I wouldn't say it looks good really, I would definitely watch it just for nostalgia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

saphira said:


> Yeah....They stole it from Alien vs Predator


I still can't get that one image out of my mind where he is the alien thing in his costume. Or, at least, it certainly looked like it. I guess I will reserve judgement on that until we find out if that's him first, and second if that's supposed to be Oozaru at all.

Maybe it's just a shitty Picollo minion. That would still be lame, but better than the alternative.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Krillin's death gave Goku an emotional incentive to seek HIM out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) So in other words, you want Krillin to show up for the first 10-30 minutes(tops) so he can die and make a small appearence near the end? Now imagine what all the non-fans of dragonball would think: Typical revenge cliche that always has a parent, friend or lover getting killed by the villain so the lead can have a revenge motif. You really think that would please fans or do Krillin justice? Now, if he's introduced in the next movie as a main character, then in a third movie is killed off in the beginning.....that would be different. We'd know the villain must be super badass and that anyone can die.

2) lol, just "fighting" usually doesn't qualify as the plot, unless it's a tournament movie and even then, there is some thread that connects everyone together. In the first arc of the Dragonball, all the good guys(and bad guys) were connected by the dragonballs. Of course, you could get away with just "fighting" if your movie is "Master of the Flying Guillotine", which is like 60% of random characters fighting in a tournament. But I doubt the studios don't want to simply make a bad kung fu film.

3) Because otherwise the role would be pointless. According to wikipedia, Goku has a movie-only friend in school. Most likely he won't be in the movie all that much. Imagine if they made a Bleach movie. Then most of Ichigo's schoolmates would probably either be cut out or have very small roles. Saying he's Goku's friend, etc won't make him a main character unless he has direct purpose in the plot.

4) So first you complain how much they're diverting from the manga/anime, now you want them to change it even more? Yamcha is essential because
-He's probably after the dragonballs
- More popular kind of chemistry with Goku. If you're leads a clutz, then the rival must be suave. If you're lead is dumb, then the rival must be cunning. If you're lead is loud, then the rival must be more serious. If you're lead is inexperienced(which even in the first arc of the manga, he sort of was), then the rival must be...well, more experienced. Think about it: Naruto-Sasuke, Ichigo-Ishida, Speed Racer-Racer X, Ed-Mustang and even Goku-Vegeta later on. It's the easiest kind of chemistry and because almost every (shounen) anime does it, it's apparently the most popular. Goku and Krillin have a different kind of chemistry, but it loses alot of effect as Goku was always>>>>Krillin. Remember that Yamcha was either equal or greater than Goku when they first fought.

5) Because even if they included Krillin in a small role, fans would still be bitching at his lack of screentime. It's like the fact that Asuka isn't in the first "Rebuild of Evangelion" movie. They want to pace out the storyline evenly, not rushing it and keeping it as full as possible. I'm sure this movie will end with Goku becoming a full time student of Roshi, then Krillin would have a big role in the sequel(if its made). 

I'd much rather have a good movie than a movie that tries too hard to cater to fans who are most likely too young to know what good storytelling(much less a good movie) is.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

saphira said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly843iFcKjI[/YOUTUBE]
> Link removed
> 
> The way Goku yells Kame-hame-ha is kinda ridiculous



They should have chosen somebody else to play Goku


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 5, 2009)

It will be weird without Krillin though


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, the first arc got along fine without him......so did most of GT.......


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still can't get that one image out of my mind where he is the alien thing in his costume. Or, at least, it certainly looked like it. I guess I will reserve judgement on that until we find out if that's him first, and second if that's supposed to be Oozaru at all.
> 
> Maybe it's just a shitty Picollo minion. That would still be lame, but better than the alternative.



Yeah, I still hope to see a giant ape 

Shenlon's face looks pretty funny too, and Picollo doesn't have antennas


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 5, 2009)

was that shenron ? i thought it was piccolo minion


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) So in other words, you want Krillin to show up for the first 10-30 minutes(tops) so he can die and make a small appearence near the end? Now imagine what all the non-fans of dragonball would think: Typical revenge cliche that always has a parent, friend or lover getting killed by the villain so the lead can have a revenge motif. You really think that would please fans or do Krillin justice? Now, if he's introduced in the next movie as a main character, then in a third movie is killed off in the beginning.....that would be different. We'd know the villain must be super badass and that anyone can die.



This movie is already a cliche to start. I don't see why anyone would come into the theater expecting originality. It's an adaptation of an already existing series. Also, sometimes, those characters are killed in the beginning other times right before the big fight. Either way, most fans of Krillin consider being death-prone as a part of his character. 



> 2) lol, just "fighting" usually doesn't qualify as the plot, unless it's a tournament movie and even then, there is some thread that connects everyone together. In the first arc of the Dragonball, all the good guys(and bad guys) were connected by the dragonballs. Of course, you could get away with just "fighting" if your movie is "Master of the Flying Guillotine", which is like 60% of random characters fighting in a tournament. But I doubt the studios don't want to simply make a bad kung fu film.



I didn't say just fighting. I said fighting was one of the staples. You talk about a thread that connects everyone together yet you keep ignoring that Krillin was Goku's closest friend, again, that is not good enough?



> 3) Because otherwise the role would be pointless. According to wikipedia, Goku has a movie-only friend in school. Most likely he won't be in the movie all that much. Imagine if they made a Bleach movie. Then most of Ichigo's schoolmates would probably either be cut out or have very small roles. Saying he's Goku's friend, etc won't make him a main character unless he has direct purpose in the plot.



I don't see how not having a dragon ball makes him pointless. Not every character in this movie will have a dragon ball yet they made the cut. They've managed to fit character with even smaller roles than Krillin had, so once again, I don't buy that they couldn't have made time for him.



> 4) So first you complain how much they're diverting from the manga/anime, now you want them to change it even more? Yamcha is essential because
> -He's probably after the dragonballs



I said they've already taken liberties with the story in your response to your claim that the movie is mixing the Pilaf and Piccolo Daimou sagas. If they've already mixed stuff around I see no reason why Krillin couldn't have been included in the movie.



> - More popular kind of chemistry with Goku. If you're leads a clutz, then the rival must be suave. If you're lead is dumb, then the rival must be cunning. If you're lead is loud, then the rival must be more serious. If you're lead is inexperienced(which even in the first arc of the manga, he sort of was), then the rival must be...well, more experienced.
> 
> Think about it: Naruto-Sasuke, Ichigo-Ishida, Speed Racer-Racer X, Ed-Mustang and even Goku-Vegeta later on.




That's related to one of my problems with this movie, but that is a different matter altogether.



> It's the easiest kind of chemistry and because almost every (shounen) anime does it, it's apparently the most popular. Goku and Krillin have a different kind of chemistry, but it loses alot of effect as Goku was always>>>>Krillin. Remember that Yamcha was either equal or greater than Goku when they first fought.



No he wasn't. The only reason that fight lasted as long as it did is because Goku was hungry. From their training to the 22nd Budokai, Goku and Krillin were stated as being near-equals, and both stronger than Yamcha. 



> 5) Because even if they included Krillin in a small role, fans would still be bitching at his lack of screentime.



Well considering the characters they have managed to fit in the film, I wouldn't say it's not justified.



> It's like the fact that Asuka isn't in the first "Rebuild of Evangelion" movie.



Haven't seen the movie, but sounds pretty stupid, unless it was a prequel or something.



> They want to pace out the storyline evenly, not rushing it and keeping it as full as possible.I'm sure this movie will end with Goku becoming a full time student of Roshi, then Krillin would have a big role in the sequel(if its made).



I don't see how Krillin would throw all that off balance. It's not like I'm saying add Tien, Chaozu, Tao and whomever all at once in the film. 



> I'd much rather have a good movie than a movie that tries too hard to cater to fans who are most likely too young to know what good storytelling(much less a good movie) is.



This film is just cashing in on a popular franchise, a bit too late for that. What the hell is up with that snotty tone? How young is too young exactly? Age isn't necessarily a determining factor in taste.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> was that shenron ? i thought it was piccolo minion



Alot of people are putting their hopes in Nagato!!!!

That's what it says here


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 5, 2009)

saphira said:


> Alot of people are putting their hopes in Nagato!!!!
> 
> That's what it says here



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....damn you fox


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree with what MartialHorror has to say....no Krillin in the movie is ok cuz either way fans would bitch about the movie and how it's no true adaptation unless of course if it was animated or CGI....initially I was ultra-pissed when I heard there would be no Krillin but I realized it made sense plot-wise, having Krillin in this movie would just cause an over flow of main characters and just turn out to be a big mess a la X-men 3 & Spidey 3...

in this movie they need to flesh out Goku's character along with few others (Master Roshi, Piccolo, Bulma, ChiChi, Yamcha, etc) and put him in the spotlight...then in the second movie they could add krillin as Goku's friend/rival focusing on their evolving friendship...remember they are planning on a trilogy so they probly want to to offer more than just 'goku to the rescue' scenario in all three of them...tho that is the case in most of the manga/anime...

I dunno, just an idea...but yeah if they instead choose to deny Krillin's existence throughout the proposed 'trilogy' then that would be just major suckage...


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

If they just put Krillin in that Teto filler guy's place everything would have been just fine...I don't really see the point in replacing Krillin with a filler


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This movie is already a cliche to start. I don't see why anyone would come into the theater expecting originality. It's an adaptation of an already existing series. Also, sometimes, those characters are killed in the beginning other times right before the big fight. Either way, most fans of Krillin consider being death-prone as a part of his character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Fans don't care its cliched because its based on an older anime/manga, which helped even start them. But people who aren't fans would be turned off.

2) Goku isn't the plot. He is the main character that drives the plot. Krillin doesn't tie into it.

3) Picollo is after them, Goku probably has one. Roshi has one. Yamcha has one, Bulma has one and I wouldn't be surprised if Chichi has one. Who else is there that isn't a henchman or probably a minor character.

4) Because either his role would be fluff or he wouldn't be in it enough.

5) Both surpass Yamcha(although to what extent is debatable, because Toriyama's exposition sequences on who>who often make little sense. I mean, an expositional scene has Napa being ranked among the greatest fighters in the Universe), but this is obviously before then. Either way, I think Yamcha and Krillin tend to surpass eachother at various points, and are close to equal for the most part in DBZ(In the anime I think Yamcha surpasses Krillin by far at one point), but then Yamcha retires.

6) Rebuild of Evangelion is an anime remake of Neon Genesis Evangelion. They're changing some stuff, keeping some stuff in. Asuka is one of the more popular characters, but she doesn't come until the sequel(or so I hear). Her being there would be cool, but would muck up the story. 

6) You'd be surprised at how much one character can throw everything off balance. Actually, age is a determining factor in taste. Don't get me wrong, I'm fond of the series and it has plenty of older fans that even have much better tastes than me(and I'm pretty snobby when it comes to movies). But most people who watch it are in there early teens. 

As someone said, if they throw in too many bones for the fans, it will be like X-men 3 or Spiderman 3. Oddly, I didn't hate either of those movies, but I didn't really love them either.

Edit: Do you really think Teto is going to be a main character? He'll probably just have a very small role.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

saphira said:


> If they just put Krillin in that Teto filler guy's place everything would have been just fine...I don't really see the point in replacing Krillin with a filler



is it actually confirmed that Krillin has been replaced by that 'Teto' guy...is Teto a monk who trains under Roshi? I don't think so...from what I make of it he's just a filler high school friend...
for a filler bit such as the 'goku going to high school' bit' I'd rather have Teto as the friend than Krillin... or would you rather have Krillin going to school too?


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> I agree with what MartialHorror has to say....no Krillin in the movie is ok cuz either way fans would bitch about the movie and how it's no true adaptation unless of course if it was animated or CGI....initially I was ultra-pissed when I heard there would be no Krillin but I realized it made sense plot-wise, having Krillin in this movie would just cause an over flow of main characters and just turn out to be a big mess a la X-men 3 & Spidey 3...
> 
> *in this movie they need to flesh out Goku's character along with few others (Master Roshi, Piccolo, Bulma, ChiChi, Yamcha, etc) *and put him in the spotlight...then in the second movie they could add krillin as Goku's friend/rival focusing on their evolving friendship...remember they are planning on a trilogy so they probly want to to offer more than just 'goku to the rescue' scenario in all three of them...tho that is the case in most of the manga/anime...
> 
> I dunno, just an idea...but yeah if they instead choose to deny Krillin's existence throughout the proposed 'trilogy' then that would be just major suckage...



Flesh out there characters. Goku's nothing like Goku, Roshi is nothing like Roshi, Bulma is alittle like Bulma, Chi Chi is nothing like Chi Chi, Yamcha is alittle like Yamcha. Considering they just pretty much made up whole knew characters anyways I don't see why squeezing Krillin in would be a problem. Or replace some Yamcha with him or something, Yamcha is moot and does shit. Hell for the Piccolo arc he just hide on some island.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Flesh out there characters. Goku's nothing like Goku, Roshi is nothing like Roshi, Bulma is alittle like Bulma, Chi Chi is nothing like Chi Chi, Yamcha is alittle like Yamcha. Considering they just pretty much made up whole knew characters anyways I don't see why squeezing Krillin in would be a problem.



oh, you've seen the movie? 

like MartialHorror said if you want a perfect adaptation of Dragonball watch the chinese version...everybody looks like themselves in that movie, I haven't seen it but from the screens I could tell it is incredibly cheesy...yes, even more than the one that's about to be released..


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

You know, you might be able to watch the Chinese dragonball movie on youtube. OR CHECK OUT MY WONDERFUL SEXY REVIEW OF IT: here

I own it on VHS.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> is it actually confirmed that Krillin has been replaced by that 'Teto' guy...is Teto a monk who trains under Roshi? I don't think so...from what I make of it he's just a filler high school friend...
> for a filler bit such as the 'goku going to high school' bit' I'd rather have Teto as the friend than Krillin



It isn't actually confirmed but that's what it looks like >_<



> ...or would you rather have Krillin going to school too?



Well, of course not, but does it really matter anymore? This whole high-school thing is crap anyways...and Goku's the last person that should be there


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

saphira said:


> It isn't actually confirmed but that's what it looks like >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course not, but does it really matter anymore? This whole high-school thing is crap anyways...and Goku's the last person that should be there



yeah but maybe they are going to go with the 'monk' krillin rather than 'High school' Krillin in the second movie (if there is one).....hopefully..

I'd take no krillin over high school krillin anyday...he's supposed to be a monk and if you put him in high school imagine all the uproar it will cause..:WOW





> You know, you might be able to watch the Chinese dragonball movie on youtube. OR CHECK OUT MY WONDERFUL SEXY REVIEW OF IT: here
> 
> I own it on VHS.



haha checked some of it out on Youtube, Goku looks like a girl...looks like a fan-made film...and also nice review..
here is a clip....check it out for the lulz .

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX5KOPUXblI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

lol, I thought Goku looked like a young Micheal Jackson. 

Anyway, I think the highschool aspect is simply being used as "normal person thrown into abnormal circumstance" trope.......I dont know why, as "The Forbidden Kingdom"(which is a prequel to the book that Dragonball is based on) already did it....

But I think that the highschool aspect will likely be dropped in future adaptations. Hell, if/when Krillin arrives, he will probably kick Goku's ass during their first fight. I actually dont care about the idea of high school Krillin if he's also training as a monk.....


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> oh, you've seen the movie?
> 
> like MartialHorror said if you want a perfect adaptation of Dragonball watch the chinese version...everybody looks like themselves in that movie, I haven't seen it but from the screens I could tell it is incredibly cheesy...yes, even more than the one that's about to be released..



No I haven't but enough info has been released to make these judgments. Also the Chinese one was far from perfect. It had extremely bad talent involved. DB to make a good adaptation would take some talent and accuracy, this new DB has some talent unfortunately not where it counts to make it faithful. They got a shit director for one. It was also a horrible choice to start from the Piccolo arc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

Where do you think it should've started? The Pilaf arc? The Red Ribbon arc?


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

> o I haven't but enough info has been released to make these judgments. Also the Chinese one was far from perfect. It had extremely bad talent involved. DB to make a good adaptation would take some talent and accuracy, this new DB has some talent unfortunately not where it counts to make it faithful. They got a shit director for one. It was also a horrible choice to start from the Piccolo arc.




 I don't see how starting from the piccolo arc was a horrible choice...in fact it is the perfect choice if a trilogy is in the works...see in the 2nd movie have goku team up w/ piccolo to take on Raditz/Vegeta/Nappa aka saiyan saga/arc... then finish off the trilogy with goku teaming up with piccolo & Vegeta to take on frieza...see, it all adds up.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> I don't see how starting from the piccolo arc was a horrible choice...in fact it is the perfect choice if a trilogy is in the works...see in the 2nd movie have goku team up w/ piccolo to take on Raditz/Vegeta/Nappa aka saiyan saga/arc... then finish off the trilogy with goku teaming up with piccolo & Vegeta to take on frieza...see, it all adds up.



Well Its a bad choice to Start off with Piccolo because by the time the Arc comes we already have an invested interest in the characters. The whole reason the Piccolo Arc was interesting was because we saw a different side of a Goku and the conflict between him and Piccolo was bad blood. Piccolos kids killed Krillin, Goku killed his Kids. The way this movie is making it out to be is just bad guy rises wants to take over earth, its Goku's destiny to stop him, and an eclipse has something to do with it (wtf?). They took probably one of the best arcs in the whole DB series and turned it into some dull destiny shit.

Would of been better if they started off with Red Ribbon and the Tournament they could of had them connect and make the RRA alittle more dark so they could be taken seriously.

Look at it this was Piccolo arc was like the last Arc of DB before the time skip, why would you start something with the last Arc. If they were to make a Naruto movie should they start with Rescue Sasuke?


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

^ they probly started with piccolo arc because they aren't going to make movies about characters whom american viewers are not familiar with...keep in mind that it was DBZ that was popular in the U.S. not Dragonball...so obviously they will involve dbz characters in their movies to draw the american viewers.... of course the fanboy in us screams that they're doing it all wrong but hey this is an american movie after all not Japanese...


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> ^ they probly started with piccolo arc because they aren't going to make movies about characters whom american viewers are not familiar with...keep in mind that it was DBZ that was popular in the U.S. not Dragonball...so obviously they will involve dbz characters in their movies to draw the american viewers.... of course the fanboy in us screams that they're doing it all wrong but hey this is an american movie after all not Japanese...



I guess you make a point. See though I actually think it would of been Smarter to make 3 or 4 DBZ first (depending on how much $ it made), then if those were successful you go back and do 2 or 3 DB films. Its really a much smarter movie if you plan on something being a cash cow. People get sick of sequels but when you do a prequel usually peeks there interest.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 5, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I guess you make a point. See though I actually think it would of been Smarter to make 3 or 4 DBZ first (depending on how much $ it made), then if those were successful you go back and do 2 or 3 DB films. Its really a much smarter movie if you plan on something being a cash cow. People get sick of sequels but when you do a prequel usually peeks there interest.



you know wat, I won't be the least bit surprised if they actually did that...if the movies make enough money to keep them happy then they'd definitely try to milk it with some prequels...tho I have a hard time believing they can actually pull off a trilogy while maintaining a decent amount of quality but then again what other trilogy has done that besides LOTR & Star wars (or so I've heard)...

but yeah they left out enough material from dragonball to make a couple of prequels like focusing on RedRibbon Army, Pilaf, and maybe even Bardock...

oh well this is waayyy in the future we're talking about...first let's see how this movie does...April 8th, my calender is marked!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you people are complaining way way way too much. I mean the movie isn't even out and it does look good it will definately be better than "the magic begins" (the chinese movie)


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2009)

The reason why they did the Picollo/Pilaf arc is

1) Oddly, in terms of plot, Pilaf had the best plot.

2) Pilaf isn;t a great villain. When DB was originally made, it was more of a comedy and you simply can;t take the guy seriously(unless you make him OOC). So replacing him with Picollo makes things more intense.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 6, 2009)

After Speed Racer and the Spirit...I'm just going to treat this movie
like a comedy. 

If the movie is better than I expected, great, if it sucks, at least I'll
have a good laugh.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2009)

Oozaru revealed:


You gotta admit that looks damn cool. That's from the PSP game, more info on it here:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2009)

I like how expectations of this movie did a 180.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 7, 2009)

Shade said:


> Oozaru revealed:
> 
> 
> You gotta admit that looks damn cool. That's from the PSP game, more info on it here:



Yeah, but he still isn't a *GIANT APE*


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2009)

saphira said:


> Yeah, but he still isn't a *GIANT APE*


Not as giant as in the anime, but pretty big.


> In the game I played at New York Comic Con he fights Roshi, and then he fights Goku in his mind. It?s also mentioned in some of the game dialog that he kicks around Yamcha and Bulma. Also, he?s about 10-12 feet tall and pounds his chest a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

In all fairness, this might be a budget problem. Its also hard to do Ozeru in Dragonball, as it would've easily trounced everyone(including Picollo) at the time. The only way it got stopped in the original is when Roshi blew up the moon.....which in a live action movie, people would be complaining that destroying the moon would (in real life), destroy the world.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 8, 2009)

yes! finally a pic of the real oozaru and damn I'm impressed...may not be king-kong size but hey u gotta admit the face is damn close to the anime...then again this is from a game so no telling how the live-action version will exactly turn out...but at least this should stop those ridiculous talks of a reptilian goku...


----------



## Noah (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus Christ. This thing just keep getting bonus points with me. Oozaru looks pretty sweet. Who gives a rat's ass if it's not 50 feet tall? It looks just fine and dandy to me.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks pretty decent. To bad the movie doesn't.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> In all fairness, this might be a budget problem. Its also hard to do Ozeru in Dragonball, as it would've easily trounced everyone(including Picollo) at the time. The only way it got stopped in the original is when Roshi blew up the moon.....which in a live action movie, people would be complaining that destroying the moon would (in real life), destroy the world.



I agree with this

More people need to think before they judge.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure, the story may be a touch...weak, but the fight scenes will be crazy.

_Crazy._


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

wise words from Akira Toriyama after having seen the promotional video for the live action movie:


> As the original creator, I had a feeling of "Huh?" upon seeing the screenplay and the character designs, but the director, all the actors, the staff, and the rest are nothing but "ultra" high-caliber people. Maybe the right way for me and all the fans to appreciate it is as a New Dragonball of a different dimension. Perhaps, this might become a great masterpiece of power! Hey, I look forward to it!!


 Toriyama should just cut the crap and straight up say it looks terrible. It's bad enough the fans don't like it, but even Toriyama's trying his best to figure how to cope with how much this movie looks nothing like the work it's based off of, _his_ work. At this point it's clear the only reason he's not taking his name off it is because he wants to get paid in the end .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2009)

Bleh, stop twisting Koriyama's words. Stephen King says basically the same thing, and he usually likes the movies based on his books(although oddly, he hated the Shining....). 

lol, I saw the trailer for this in the theaters for the first time and it didn't look as good as it did when I saw it on youtube......wierd.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my God. I just read the last 5 or 6 pages of this thread and some of you just need to stop bitching. Seriously. You haven't even SEEN the damn thing yet and you're judging away. 

If you go into the theater like that (if you even do) you're already gonna have a biased mindset and you'll end up hating it for every little thing, even if it does turn out to be a good movie.

So what if Piccolo doesn't have antennas? So what if Shenron isn't the size of Texas? I think that would look pretty damn silly in a live action movie anyways honestly.

So what if there's some changes? Look how long Dragon Ball is, there's no way you can fit all of that into a one and a half to two-hour movie. Let's be realistic. There's just no way that can be done.

Seriously, at first I was having my doubts as well, but over the last few months this movie has been looking significantly better. Just give it a chance and don't nit pick stupid little things.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to ask you all a legitamite question and I want your serious opinion on it:
Was Transformers (Michael Bay) a 'good' movie in your opinion?

Because that's probably the only positive outcome I see coming out of this movie. I mean the story itself will be weak, but it might pass off as escapist fun. I don't know; I think if there's enough action scenes and they have enough fun without delving into stupidity, or perhaps just a lot of stupid fun, they _might_ be able to pull this off when they stray so far from the source material. 

I don't know if this is possible. That's why I'm referring to Transformers, because I'm seeing a lot of similiarities. It strayed from the source material, but the general audience seemed to enjoy it, as a popcorn picture, despite being a Bay picture.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, stop twisting Koriyama's words. Stephen King says basically the same thing, and he usually likes the movies based on his books(although oddly, he hated the Shining....).
> 
> lol, I saw the trailer for this in the theaters for the first time and it didn't look as good as it did when I saw it on youtube......wierd.



I haven't twisted anything. That is what Toriyama said, and I can take that to mean anything. He personally finds little resemblance from the movie to his work, so he's made the decision to look at it as an alternate dimension of the world he created. And at the end of the day he gets paid so what does it really matter to him what they do with it. Fyi, His name is TORIyama not Koriyama.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

Oozaru is okay, I guess. Nobody really expected a giant ape, anyway, I don't think. I certainly didn't.

I'm more concerned with how shitty Shenron is.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 9, 2009)

Psyconorikan said:


> So what if Piccolo doesn't have antennas? So what if Shenron isn't the size of Texas? *I think that would look pretty damn silly in a live action movie anyways honestly*.
> 
> So what if there's some changes? Look how long Dragon Ball is, there's no way you can fit all of that into a one and a half to two-hour movie. Let's be realistic. There's just no way that can be done.



and like having a green dude who wants to find balls to make a wish isnt silly enough


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

y!!!!! .. the live action is gunna be craaaap


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> I haven't twisted anything. That is what Toriyama said, and I can take that to mean anything. He personally finds little resemblance from the movie to his work, so he's made the decision to look at it as an alternate dimension of the world he created. And at the end of the day he gets paid so what does it really matter to him what they do with it. Fyi, His name is TORIyama not Koriyama.



Technically, twisting ones words means taking the exact words and making up your own meaning from them. Or you can call it taking it out of context. 

"He personally finds little resemblance from the movie to his work, so he's made the decision to look at it as an alternate dimension of the world he created."

He's doing that so HE CAN like it. He's giving it a chance, which you aren't doing. I tend to get Toriyama and Kishimoto's names confused........but this time I combined the names. 

As for Transformers, I'd say I'd rate it a 2/4.......the story in that lacked structure. If Dragonball does it right, it will be okay.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

its gunnna be shiit lol.. im a big fan of BDZ .. my favourie anime ever


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 9, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> y!!!!! they are ruining the anime.. the live action is gunna be craaaap



even if the movie turns out to be bad which it doesn't look like at all. it is not ruining the anime at all. you people really need to stop bitching and idk why people say shenron looks bad when he doesn't. he looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh gawd. Why are there so many retards in the DB fanbase.. WHYYY?

It pisses me off?


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 9, 2009)

lol yeah...anybody else gettin tired of all these kinda posts?
 'it's gon be shit/crap ' 
'they raped my childhood' (my favorite )
'my life is over '
'I'm not goin to watch it' *then is first in line on release day*


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> even if the movie turns out to be bad which it doesn't look like at all. it is not ruining the anime at all. you people really need to stop bitching and idk why people say shenron looks bad when he doesn't. he looks perfectly fine.



how does it look good at all. im giving my opinion and i dnt really care what u think


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 9, 2009)

I remember when the trailer for transformers came out,
people were jumping on it like crazy, but when the movie finally came out, people praised it.

I'll be saying deja-vu in a few months 


DBZ = BEST ANIME EVER


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 9, 2009)

Zero x said:


> lol yeah...anybody else gettin tired of all these kinda posts?
> 'it's gon be shit/crap '
> 'they raped my childhood' (my favorite )
> 'my life is over '
> 'I'm not goin to watch it' *then is first in line on release day*



Well you got to admit the movie looks like first rate cheese all DB fandom aside. The movie will be corny thats apparent. I am going to see the movie I'm just not going to pay for it, I don't like to waste my money I'll save it for Wolverine.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Well you got to admit the movie looks like first rate cheese all DB fandom aside. The movie will be corny thats apparent. I am going to see the movie I'm just not going to pay for it, I don't like to waste my money I'll save it for Wolverine.



exactly.. it looks soo cheesy..wolverine looks good


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 9, 2009)

^ 
ok let's see u try make a dbz live action that _won't_ look cheesy...


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 9, 2009)

Zero x said:


> ^
> ok let's see u try make a dbz live action that _won't_ look cheesy...



If I had a $100,000,000 I bet I could.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Technically, twisting ones words means taking the exact words and making up your own meaning from them. Or you can call it taking it out of context.
> 
> "He personally finds little resemblance from the movie to his work, so he's made the decision to look at it as an alternate dimension of the world he created."
> 
> ...


who said I wasn't going to give it chance  I'm going to see it (no way am I paying for it though no offense but DBE isn't worth $10 to me), but the writing has been on the wall for quite a while as far as I'm concerned. I'll most likely go into it with the lowest of expectations, which won't make it better but will keep me from facepalming. I'll give it its chance, but like I've said before even with DB not in the title it wouldn't be much more than a generic action flick to me. Also, Toriyama is pretty laid back I know that he probably is being extremely optimistic about it, as far as he's concerned DB ended a long time ago and he can only reap the benefits from this endeavor.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 10, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> how does it look good at all. im giving my opinion and i dnt really care what u think



because it looks good. you tell me how it looks so bad?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 10, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Pretty cool TV spot, even though it's in French.



You say that's because you don't understand french or you don't like the language ?


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> because it looks good. you tell me how it looks so bad?



lets see. everything .. i know ull admit tht dragonball z is just not an anime to be made into a live movie..wat do u like about it then


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

As I said before, it doesn't look perfect, but it looks alot better then that Tekken movie imo. I think it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 10, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> As I said before, it doesn't look perfect, but it looks alot better then that Tekken movie imo. I think it will be interesting to watch.



Tekken movie? wha?  where? 
You are talking live-action right? in that case where did you see screens/trailer for the movie?


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

there is no tekkan live action movie
im 100%% sure


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2009)

There is an animated Tekken movie, and a live action one is in Preproduction.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> There is an animated Tekken movie, and a live action one is in Preproduction.



damn..they're still in preproduction stage? and here I'm thinking 'attackoflance' was on to something...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

u think there should be a hajime no ippo live movie?


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 10, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> u think there should be a hajime no ippo live movie?



that would be awesome ...but I think after all those 'Rocky' movies the people would just call HNI a rip-off...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

yh. i suppose but a hajime no ippo movie would be awesome i wonder who they would get to play takamaru lol


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 10, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> yh. i suppose but a hajime no ippo movie would be awesome i wonder who they would get to play takamaru lol



u mean takam*u*ra...and his casting choice is easy..Chuck Norris!


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

Zero x said:


> u mean takam*u*ra...and his casting choice is easy..Chuck Norris!



lol but chuck Norris can't play a act as a big pevert lol

takamura rules!!!!


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 11, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lol but chuck Norris *can't* play a act as a big pevert lol
> 
> takamura rules!!!!



what u mean! There's no 'can't' in Chuck Norris's dictionary...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

lool thats tru.. so u read the hajime no ippo manga??
its awsesome ..


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 12, 2009)

^ I watch the anime...tho recently (especially w/ the new series out) I'm being tempted to read the manga...

but yeah on topic... has some new stills of Bulma and Piccolo 
...not much to look at cept we see piccolo's full face (without hoodie)....and first time I noticed this but he has some kinda horn things on his forehead cept they're like flat (maybe flat antennae..?)....imo I prefer this over antennae that stick out cuz that would just make him look like a random alien (which in a way he is...but u get the point )...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^

kool.. yh u should read the manga its awesome..
BULMA frm the pics looks hot!! lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2009)

Saw the new trailer, looks much better than the shitty one we got before but still the inclusion of High School in to the story is still too much.

Atleast the fight scenes look interesting, I also got a GoW vibe from one of the scenes


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh shit!  They gave Piccolo antennas... sorta.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

They gave him notches. He's now fucking notch-headed mutant.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They gave him notches. He's now fucking notch-headed mutant.



 Lol...X-men 4  ............................ this is sad....


----------



## Shade (Feb 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They gave him notches. He's now fucking notch-headed mutant.



Not exactly, he does have the antennae, they're just glued to his head.


----------



## Agitation (Feb 12, 2009)

Even Akira Toriyama's reaction was "Eh?" haha.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 12, 2009)

^ it was more like "huh?" ...

I think James Marsters is gon take the Demon King Piccolo character to a whole new level of badassery...
in the manga/anime he was just kind of a typical villain who screams his head off every other second...no style...
Marsters seems to have given this piccolo a sort of calmness factor who keeps his cool (like Piccolo Jr.)...o and his voice is pure win!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2009)

I like James Masters Picolo voice, I think he's doing a Chritstian Bale.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 13, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lets see. everything .. i know ull admit tht dragonball z is just not an anime to be made into a live movie..wat do u like about it then



no your wrong I think that DBZ is an anime to be made into a live action movie. I think the movie looks awesome. the fights look good and so do the characters. and goku being in high school is not such a big deal as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 13, 2009)

Le Male said:


> You say that's because you don't understand french or you don't like the language ?



I don't understand French.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> no your wrong I think that DBZ is an anime to be made into a live action movie. I think the movie looks awesome. the fights look good and so do the characters. and goku being in high school is not such a big deal as people are making it out to be.



Dragonball is one of those many animated series that don't mesh well with live-action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually, I think a Dragonball movie COULD work, but only if they do......well, kind of what they're doing now, Pilaf saga with Picollo instead of Pilaf.

But I'd personally keep the DB world the same way, instead of doing the high school crap(to be fair, it's possible that Goku MIGHT be introduced the same way he was in the show, but goes to Highschool after that for whatever reason).

I think the reason why they're changing so much about that is the Forbidden Kingdom movie.....The rest of the arcs, except MAYBE the Namek arc, simply wouldn't work.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 13, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> no your wrong I think that DBZ is an anime to be made into a live action movie. I think the movie looks awesome. the fights look good and so do the characters. and goku being in high school is not such a big deal as people are making it out to be.



well thast ur opinion.. u and me dnt have to like the same thing u know lol..if u think it looks good than good for u but i dnt think its an anime that is suited for a live action movie..


Seto Kaiba said:


> Dragonball is one of those many animated series that don't mesh well with live-action.



exaclty !!!


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

Why would Saiyan armor be in this movie?


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2009)

No idea... but it's there


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't even think of a way to have Saiyan armor, more than likely it's Piccolo's outfit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe they will pretend Goku had a set of armor in his spaceship.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2009)

^ Thats a possibility. A flashback scene would be awsome.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 16, 2009)

i really wanna see this movie 

my best friend called me a dork for wanting to though


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 16, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Dragonball is one of those many animated series that don't mesh well with live-action.



I don't see how it doesn't mesh well with live-action. I think it's perfectly fine.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 17, 2009)

I still think Roshi is the biggest casualty in this t.v. to movie transition.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 17, 2009)

of course its sayain armor...there  still gonna do goku's origin and vegeta will definetley be in the sequel


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 17, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see how it doesn't mesh well with live-action. I think it's perfectly fine.



Fast paced action and over the top character design and fighting moves makes it pretty hard to replicate Dragonball without changing things.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 17, 2009)

of course the anime and live-action was never going to mesh well but the 'fans' wanted it anyway since ...o i dunno...as long as I can remember...
and here it is just a couple months away from release and now all they do is bitch about every single aspect of it...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 17, 2009)

Zero x said:


> of course the anime and live-action was never going to mesh well but the 'fans' wanted it anyway since ...o i dunno...as long as I can remember...
> and here it is just a couple months away from release and now all they do is bitch about every single aspect of it...



Speak for yourself. Not everyone thought a live-action version was a good idea.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah anime doesn't USUALLY translate well into live action and dbz is so over the top with everything, but this movie looks almost watchable so ill watch it and prolly like it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

^anime doesnt usually translate well only because the movies would require budgets on the scale of LOR or Matrix or the like, and companies are rarely willing to do that, so of course the half assed efforts end up being bad; but imo any anime can be done well in live action, well almost any


with that said, is Goku still a sayian in this movie, they almost make it look like hes just a human , but the chosen one

i see piccolo is green, but what the fuck, bulma still doesnt have blue hair

and i agree with someone from above, fat might do a serviceable job, but roshi clearly will only be a shell of his anime counterpart


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2009)

Chatwin says there's a sequel written up that's a lot more "intergalactic", if it's greenlit.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 20, 2009)

^ wow intergalactic huh? so they really are gon go all out if this movie does well ... I for one don't mind at all...

also Check this lil' interview out...
interviewer is Japanese but their responses are obviously in English..
all I kept lookin at in the video was Emmy Rossum...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhduuw2LGBM&e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2009)

Shade said:


> Chatwin says there's a sequel written up that's a lot more "intergalactic", if it's greenlit.



*SEQUEL!!* ........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

This will be a trilogy if we let it be. No doubt.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 20, 2009)

a trilogy was planned for this movie when it was still in the planning stages




this movie would have to completley bomb in order for there to be no sequel and I can tell you right now that based on japans reaction...thats not gonna happen


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 20, 2009)

^ yeah this movie is getting mega-hype in Japan....kinda like how 'The Dark Knight' did over here in the U.S...
hell I wouldn't the least bit surprised if it did better at the box-office in Japan than in the U.S....


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 20, 2009)

still looks shitty as hell


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 24, 2009)

Piccolo's gone high-tech :amazed


also some new clips...includes a very DBZesque scene where Goku is crazy punching Roshi...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEw62niiwzU&e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## son_michael (Feb 24, 2009)

cool


looks like thats some kind of suit to preserve his life


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 24, 2009)

Zero x said:


> ^ yeah this movie is getting mega-hype in Japan....kinda like how 'The Dark Knight' did over here in the U.S...
> hell I wouldn't the least bit surprised if it did better at the box-office in Japan than in the U.S....



I think that's a given. Japan loves its DB ten times more than the Americans, not to mention the Japanese are a whole lot more forgiving when it comes to adaption decay.


son_michael said:


> a trilogy was planned for this movie when it was still in the planning stages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words if this thing becomes a trilogy it'll be Japan's fault? Crap! Japan, why must you be so forgiving


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 24, 2009)

Whats wrong with being forgiving 

I still cant wait for this movie .

I cant believe its almost here...I saw the trailer on nickelodeon


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2009)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> I saw the trailer on nickelodeon





Ryuzaki™ said:


> I saw the trailer on nickelodeon





Ryuzaki™ said:


> I saw the trailer on nickelodeon



 cut, print, gay


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 24, 2009)

It was right after my daily morning dose of spongebob.

I was like :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

What a world. What a horrible world.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 24, 2009)

Holy cow this is still being made? I thought they scrapped this ages ago.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 24, 2009)

oh hush now.

Teto will save the day.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2009)

still looks way better then street fighter


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> still looks way better then street fighter



Anything at this point looks better than the Street Fighter trailer.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 26, 2009)

Heres the score for DB evolution. Finally something good besides the hot chicks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eHIDkwTNt4&eurl=http://forums.superherohype.com/showthread.php?t=299242&page=601[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade (Feb 26, 2009)

I just dropped by to say that no matter how much shit they fucked up, they fucked NAILED King Piccolo:


----------



## son_michael (Feb 26, 2009)

this movie is gonna be great ,what an awesome score and indeed they made him look just like piccolo


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2009)

Shade said:


> I just dropped by to say that no matter how much shit they fucked up, they fucked NAILED King Piccolo:





That they Did!


----------



## Hylian (Feb 26, 2009)

and here's a new pic of younger piccolo :]


----------



## Even (Feb 27, 2009)

soundtrack sounds awesome :amazed


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 27, 2009)

even though I don't like much of what I've seen of the movie so far, the score is very beautiful and epic! Brian Tyler is awesome


----------



## Saphira (Feb 27, 2009)

Even said:


> soundtrack sounds awesome :amazed



I think this is going to be the best thing about the movie ....and Piccolo still looks kinda yellowish to me


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 27, 2009)

saphira said:


> and Piccolo still looks kinda yellowish to me



Bad lighting + little to no shopping done.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 27, 2009)

Piccolo is awesome..The very little changes...actually improved him

and awesome score is awesome


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 27, 2009)

LOVE the main theme. Very grandesque.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say that I'm impressed with the score and king piccolo looks awesome. Can't wait till this comes out!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh they open a french website for the movie. I really don't like what they did to Dragon ball. It could be a good movie but it would be nice if it wasn't called Dragon ball.

hereyago


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 2, 2009)

score is good, Piccolo looks like he is going to be awesome, some new clips look alright. I'll see it, not expecting the greatest thing ever, but it will be alright.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow..the main theme is excelent..it kinda gives me hope for this movie..

It won't be Shakespeare,but at least it won't be Legend of Chun Li level either..


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

^It had better be. It is 100 percent rotten on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone see the new clips.

Some new stuff and goku is powering up


----------



## Ziko (Mar 3, 2009)

Link please?


----------



## Si Style (Mar 3, 2009)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> anyone see the new clips.
> 
> Some new stuff and goku is powering up



Your name is liar because you tell lies!!

Edit:


I don't retract my statement because there was no link.

Pride don't fail me now!!


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 3, 2009)

Your name is dope because your a dope. 

look at 00:10 

He is clearly getting ready to power up


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 3, 2009)

Those Japanese tv spots are pretty cool. It's released in theatres over there on the 13th... a full month before the west!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2009)

The Kamehameha looks So Fucking EPIC


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 3, 2009)

It's almost hard to believe this movie will open in about month now. We've been talking about it for than a year!


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to be perfectly honest.

I'm probably going to like this movie. It will probably be bad, but eh it's a Dragon Ball movie and I'm a Dragon Ball fanboy.


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2009)

^ I'm inclined to agree. I will most likely be gasming at the stuff they do keep rather than the stuff they change.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2009)

looks dumber than ever, despite the post about the oscar worthy score


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Why can't Americans pronounce "manga" correctly!?

Justin's voice annoys me.  But that's just a small gripe.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm gonna see it, not expecting much. So maybe it will surprise me


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 4, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Why can't Americans pronounce "manga" correctly!?
> 
> Justin's voice annoys me.  But that's just a small gripe.



Because "manga" isn't an American word? Nor is it a word in most American people's vocabulary?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 4, 2009)

Official running time: 89 minutes.

Waaaaaaaaay too short imo..


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Official running time: 89 minutes.
> 
> Waaaaaaaaay too short imo..



You know your movie is probably gonna suck if its only around an hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 4, 2009)

^ wha?!? 89 mins? aww man....just when I was getting hyped about seeing it I find out it's only 89 mins?! 
Damn u FOX....first 'Silver Surfer' now this...?

here's hoping they don't do the same with the 'Wolverine' movie...


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

This movie is going to be shit, i didn't want it to be but it will. Fuck Hollywood Fuck fox.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

89 minutes? 

The chances of this movie being good just went from 10% to 0.01%.

Maybe 10% was too liberal.


I can just see it now: 1 hour of boring highschool shit (this includes the house party and Goku's "back story"), garbage training scenes, couple love scenes thrown in, and whatever other cliche teen movie tripe they can fit in there; 15 minutes of garbage fighting scenes with Goku beating up street thugs; 10 minutes of Piccolo being evil; 3 minutes of a final showdown; 1 minute for wrap-up.


----------



## vervex (Mar 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 89 minutes?
> 
> The chances of this movie being good just went from 10% to 0.01%.
> 
> ...



Nah, you guys see it the wrong way. It's only 1h20 of torture


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

vervex said:


> Nah, you guys see it the wrong way. It's only 1h20 of torture



OPTIMISM FTW!


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 4, 2009)

I really don't see how this is a huge deal.

Cloverfield 84 mins
Transporter 92
Jumper 88
I am Legend 95
Men in Black 94
Madagascar 2 89
Ice Age 87
Ice Age 2 91
Saw 2 92

I could keep going on and on. This is not a huge deal. I really wish people would wait before talking so much crap. At least give it a chance people.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Psyconorikan said:


> I really don't see how this is a huge deal.
> 
> Cloverfield 84 mins *haven't seen it*
> Transporter 92 *sucked*
> ...



Mosts of the good films from that year was over the 100 minute mark.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure they will be but that's not my point. There's good and shitty movies in runtimes over 100, and below 100. The runtime doesn't define whether a movie is good or not is all I'm saying.


----------



## vervex (Mar 4, 2009)

I want a 2nd movie of DBZ already. I wanna see how they'll destroy Vegeta and how they'll picture Nappa and Raditz. I'm already expecting a good laugh!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

Moves under 120 minutes aren't great, awesome, or epic, they can only strive for good, okay, and passable; otherwise they are awful, miserable, or shitty.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a matter of opinion really.

Edit: Also, there was a pamphlet showing that DB runtime would be 100 minutes long. The pamphlet is from America. So maybe, the France version is shorter than the American one? But either way, I don't see how it matters.


----------



## Seany (Mar 5, 2009)

89? For the love of God they could have added Krillin in to fill up more time!


----------



## Grendel (Mar 5, 2009)

89 minutes just sucks...I was already disappointed with the pointless and horrible story changes and the lack of Krillin...

This type of movie has an audience...trying to make the story more main stream only alienates the original audience and almost never brings in the main stream audience and thus you end up ruining what could have been a good movie..


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 5, 2009)

Short "making of" featurette posted. Im really looking forward to seeing this movie personally.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with an 88 minute movie. Just means less time for plot, which lets be honest everyone who watches the movie will either know or not care about.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah why does the running time matter?  Its like you guys actually want to see two hours of terrible movie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> You know your movie is probably gonna suck if its only around an hour and 30 minutes.


The best movies run long and usually have several decent scenes cut out of the movie.

The Dragon Ball movie will suck.  I think the studio, everyone involved with the film, and all the fans realize this truth.  We 'might' be able to enjoy it if we walk in with rock-bottom expectations.  Personally, I expect it to be as bad as last summer's Speed Racer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The best movies run long and usually have several decent scenes cut out of the movie.
> 
> The Dragon Ball movie will suck.  I think the studio, everyone involved with the film, and all the fans realize this truth.  We 'might' be able to enjoy it if we walk in with rock-bottom expectations.  Personally, I expect it to be as bad as last summer's Speed Racer.



Speed racer was fun to watch though. So this movie will be a special effects laden, candy coated, roller coaster then?


Movies like this don't need to be long. The plot isn't important since it should just be an over the top kung-fu flick anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

No, the short running time is bad because Hollywood will never focus on what makes a movie good; they will instead try to "beef up" the plot with shitty dialogue and excessive (bad) story while cutting a lot of good ideas that would make the movie enjoyable.

They've done this numerous times and ruined awesome movie ideas.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK THIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSS MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































Is what i will say when it comes out and i waste money seeing it...


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 5, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> Yeah why does the running time matter?  Its like you guys actually want to see two hours of terrible movie.



Theyre cramming a story that could easily take up 20 episodes without filler parts and just straight from the manga, into a 1hr 29 minute film. I mean we wont get any of Piccolo's backstory or itll have to be changed significantly. If Drum, Cymbal, Tambourine etc. appear at all they'll probably be killed in the same split second. Everyones backstory/introduction will have to be shortened to shit.

With a story like DB you really need a longer film if you want to try and please fans of the original material. And for it to be a good popcorn movie you've got to have some great fights and action scenes. If it was a self contained story 90 minutes is fine, but for DBZ and an introduction to the series..90 minutes probably isnt enough for it not to fail. If this film is as good as speed racer (which was at least entertaining fun) I'll be pleased. Not expecting much though (the score and Demon King seem on point though)


----------



## raisin-gun (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm giving this movie a chance... looks good so far.
I don't think we should take it too seriously, I'll take it as a stepping stone to a more serious(and less boring) DBZ movie, kinda like harry potter 1, cause let's face it, DB was boring

DBZ WILL BE CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## son_michael (Mar 5, 2009)

raisin-gun said:


> I'm giving this movie a chance... looks good so far.
> I don't think we should take it too seriously, I'll take it as a stepping stone to a more serious(and less boring) DBZ movie, kinda like harry potter 1, cause let's face it, DB was boring
> 
> DBZ WILL BE CRAZY!!!!!



thats a good point


if this movie does moderatley good in US and is a big phenomenon in Japan then they will spend more time and effort on the second movie. Making the Vegeta and Goku fight EPIC


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, the short running time is bad because Hollywood will never focus on what makes a movie good; they will instead try to "beef up" the plot with shitty dialogue and excessive (bad) story while cutting a lot of good ideas that would make the movie enjoyable.
> 
> They've done this numerous times and ruined awesome movie ideas.



Couldn't you make an argument for the opposite? Hollywood tries to make movies overcomplicated and add artificial length instead of focusing on the fun aspects of the film?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

The reverse argument could be made, sure. But, out of all of the long movies I've seen compared to the short ones, the long ones are better 9 times out of 10.

Not saying I've never seen a good movie under 2 hours. I'm just speaking to consistency.


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 6, 2009)

I hold no expectations at all for this movie and will not be contributing any money to the franchise in any way either.

In my eyes its an insult to the manga and anime.  

I see it being as bad, if not worse than Uwe boll's take on BloodRayne, except with actual special effects.  I have prayed that one day Hollywood will stop messing up my favorite videogames.  And now that they are doing it to my anime... It further saddens me.


----------



## Akumaru13 (Mar 6, 2009)

They don't have Krillin, the talking cat, Yajirobi, or the turtle.... This movie so smells of fail...


----------



## Si Style (Mar 7, 2009)

Akumaru13 said:


> They don't have Krillin, the talking cat, Yajirobi, or the turtle.... This movie so smells of fail...



How do you smell a movie?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2009)

Si Style said:


> How do you smell a movie?



You approach the dvd to your nose and then smell it!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 7, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> You approach the dvd to your nose and then smell it!



So we're gonna have to wait untill the movie is released on DVD before we can judge if it's bad or not as bad?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> So we're gonna have to wait untill the movie is released on DVD before we can judge if it's bad or not as bad?



You can smell the cinema ticket as well!


----------



## Catterix (Mar 7, 2009)

They've posted 2 scenes from the movie in case anyone hasn't seen them.

And can I just say... I actually really enjoyed them...


----------



## Peter (Mar 7, 2009)

Saw the trailer. It's gonna suck. .-.

You put shame to Dragon Ball fans everywhere. ;-;


----------



## Catterix (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah sure. Enjoying 2 scenes that aren't dreadful. Gosh, I'm terrible.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 7, 2009)

i think they should save vegeta for movie 3.

moviw 2 should have tien as the main villain. the storyline being the world tournament.  plus introduce krillin, chiaotzu, master tao (and maybe general tao) also. with a saiyan spaceship flying in space to earth teaser at the end.

then the third movie could have raditz, nappa, and vegeta. with a frieza teaster at the end maybe too.

maybe alter the storyline saying he goes super saiyan against vegeta instead. or use kaioken if they implement it somehow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The reverse argument could be made, sure. But, out of all of the long movies I've seen compared to the short ones, the long ones are better 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Not saying I've never seen a good movie under 2 hours. I'm just speaking to consistency.



You have to look at the genre. Plenty of good kung fu films come in at under two hours.


----------



## White★Star (Mar 7, 2009)

Well thay are good that way. More kung fu happens in the movie


----------



## Vyse (Mar 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You have to look at the genre. Plenty of good kung fu films come in at under two hours.



Off topic_

Are you on PS3? I want to beat your Balrog- I hate Balrogs 

Anyway, this movie is out next month, isn?t it?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 8, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They've posted 2 scenes from the movie in case anyone hasn't seen them.
> 
> And can I just say... I actually really enjoyed them...



Lmao those scenes were corny as hell, and the acting was really bad.

"Leave it punk, you are getting your clock cleaned!" LMFAO


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welp... I think it's safe to say, after watching those two clips, I'm not going to see this movie.

I was going to see this movie just to laugh at it, but now, I can't even do that.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol it´s funny - I think this will be great. Good humour and that´s the charme of the original series. Good work Justin, good work.


----------



## Noah (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow. Those scenes are horrible. Like....beyond description horrible.

But that can only be good news! As long as I can convince myself that it's actually done on purpose, I will be able to enjoy this turd all the way through. It'll be like a self-parody.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

I couldn't even watch the full scenes cause it was so boring.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 8, 2009)

I love this movie so much


----------



## Born Runner (Mar 8, 2009)

This movie is going to be the greatest movie ever made..


about the dragonball series released in 2009 in the month of may in the UK


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 8, 2009)

Think people are overreacting.

The scenes were fine.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't get it either. The scenes looked fine to me. It's probably because there wasn't needless blood and gore and shit like there is in Watchmen.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

I just watched the 2 scenes. It looked like that one movie on the Disney channel about that Asian chick who wanted to go to Prom instead of saving the world... for got what it was called...

Chichi's acting is disgusting.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 9, 2009)

the scenes were ok...not the best but about what one would expect from a dragonball movie...

now they probably sounded much more cheesy/cornier that it was supposed to be because we really didn't hear anybody saying a full sentence or having a conversation...we just heard things like "Look out!" "Oh no!" "stop!" or something along those lines without really knowing what's going in the scenes or what led up to it....

I must say tho the soundtrack is epic! and saved some parts from coming off a lil campy...


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I just watched the 2 scenes. It looked like that one movie on the Disney channel about that Asian chick who wanted to go to Prom instead of saving the world... for got what it was called...
> 
> Chichi's acting is disgusting.



that's probably because the "actress" if we can call her that isn't a real actor. She was on a season of the Real World, can't exactly expect too much from that now can we?

as for the two clips.....Chi Chi's acting was atrocious, again not a real actor. But Goku? Oh Goku, you're weeping somewhere on someone's story board. Despite it all, and don't stone me for saying this, but I think kids will love this movie. I'm not a kid so I can't really appreciate it the same way but I'm sure a little boy around 8-10 would eat this up.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 9, 2009)

Chi Chi's acting is horrible. At least the second clip has more "natural" acting.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 9, 2009)

Fight scenes was not good, especially for an american movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't read DBZ, but is it just me or is Chi-Chi's fighting horribly bad?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2009)

Wait, the movie is already out?


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

No, a couple of scenes were released.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't read DBZ, but is it just me or is Chi-Chi's fighting horribly bad?



imo, all the fighting is really bad thus the reason they should have gotten real martial artists to do these roles. I'm sorry I simply can't look at Chatwin and think Goku, maybe in some alternate universe where up is down and down is up, but not in my reality. I still stand by my claim that little kids will love this though.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2009)

Chi Chi is an alright fighter for a human-female, she was trained by Ox King after all.  She got her ass handed to her by Goku in the 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai before he proposed to her.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea, little kids will like it. But honestly, they will probably go see Transformers instead.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Chi Chi is an alright fighter for a human-female, she was trained by Ox King after all.  She got her ass handed to her by Goku in the 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai before he proposed to her.


proposed? I think you mean _trapped_ him 
that whole scene screamed just as planned 


Chee said:


> Yea, little kids will like it. But honestly, they will probably go see Transformers instead.


they'll probably see both. It's like taking a kid to a candy story, they never want just one kind they want it all. They'll see one of them one weekend and the other the next. Both movies are pretty much offering them the same thing so they're probably salivating at the mouth at the prospect, but seeing as transformers is a sequel I can understand the view that they might be more excited for that.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> imo, all the fighting is really bad thus the reason they should have gotten real martial artists to do these roles. I'm sorry I simply can't look at Chatwin and think Goku, maybe in some alternate universe where up is down and down is up, but not in my reality. I still stand by my claim that little kids will love this though.



Most little kids may like it. But my nephew for instance is about 10, and he has been reading the Manga. When he saw the trailer he told me it didn't look like DB at all, and he was asking me if Krillin was in it cause he didn't see him in the trailer. I told him no, and hes like " Why? Thats dumb". Lol so even a 10 year old kid who likes the manga can spot the differences, which kind of proves this film is nothing like the manga.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> proposed? I think you mean _trapped_ him
> that whole scene screamed just as planned



Either way, the result was the same, he tore that ass up


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Most little kids may like it. But my nephew for instance is about 10, and he has been reading the Manga. When he saw the trailer he told me it didn't look like DB at all, and he was asking me if Krillin was in it cause he didn't see him in the trailer. I told him no, and hes like " Why? Thats dumb". Lol so even a 10 year old kid who likes the manga can spot the differences, which kind of proves this film is nothing like the manga.



let me make a correction, little kids who know next to nothing about DB will like this. Your 10 year old nephew is on par with the rest of us, we've seen the anime and or read the manga or both to the point where most of us can't overlook the changes and the lack of semblance to DB. In other words this movie isn't really for me or you or your nephew or anyone else who's experienced toriyama's world of DB. This movie is for people who dig mediocre action with possible bad dialogue and camp fare. About the only type of people I know who could stomach that is young boys, the rest of us, non-DB fans included, just wouldn't be able to overlook it.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> let me make a correction, little kids who know next to nothing about DB will like this. Your 10 year old nephew is on par with the rest of us, we've seen the anime and or read the manga or both to the point where most of us can't overlook the changes and the lack of semblance to DB. In other words this movie isn't really for me or you or your nephew or anyone else who's experienced toriyama's world of DB. This movie is for people who dig mediocre action with possible bad dialogue and camp fare. About the only type of people I know who could stomach that is young boys, the rest of us, non-DB fans included, just wouldn't be able to overlook it.


 me and my frends are going to watch it for a laugh


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> let me make a correction, little kids who know next to nothing about DB will like this. Your 10 year old nephew is on par with the rest of us, we've seen the anime and or read the manga or both to the point where most of us can't overlook the changes and the lack of semblance to DB. In other words this movie isn't really for me or you or your nephew or anyone else who's experienced toriyama's world of DB. This movie is for people who dig mediocre action with possible bad dialogue and camp fare. About the only type of people I know who could stomach that is young boys, the rest of us, non-DB fans included, just wouldn't be able to overlook it.



Ah I see, and your probably right. It's to bad to, cause I bet this film will make enough for a sequel, then they will stick with the same bad formula. God only knows how bad they will ruin Nappa and Vegeta. Rumor has it Radditz wont even be in it, which is why Piccolo reveals to Goku his heritage.


----------



## Kreig (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm gonna get really baked before I see it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Kreig said:


> I'm gonna get really baked before I see it.



I'm so glad I have a natural high. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> imo, all the fighting is really bad thus the reason they should have gotten real martial artists to do these roles. I'm sorry I simply can't look at Chatwin and think Goku, maybe in some alternate universe where up is down and down is up, but not in my reality. I still stand by my claim that little kids will love this though.



I thought the kid in "Forbidden Kingdom" did well enough, and he's not a real martial artist.

The problem with getting real martial artists is that they usually can't act.......

Luckily, my expectations are low. I think it can't be worse than the Chinese DB movie......which was 1.5/4 star(and that's me liking it somewhat for being so bad)........so a 2/4 star is expected from me. It's not very difficult for theatricals to do that......


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Who here is really gonna go out and buy a ticket?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Me! I'm an honest boy who only illegally watches movies when I can't find any other way to watch them......or if the only way to watch them costs alot of money.

Example, I want to watch Lucio Fulci's last movie called "Door to Silence". But I'm not spending $25 on a movie that I most likely won't like......


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

Shit. There goes $7 to Fox.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Who here is really gonna go out and buy a ticket?



They ain't getting shit from me. Download all the way.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 10, 2009)

please

im a huge db fan that has all the movies,specials+ the secret 2 part video game ova where clones of freeza,turles and whoever else were made by a survivng scientist from the tuffle planet. Dbz was my entry way into anime and I spent 10 bucks a week getting the episodes before they were on cartoon network and before I knew they were fansubs you could get on the internet


I spent 1000+ bucks on the amount of tapes I bought so I am up there with the biggest dragonball tards there is and I am looking foward to this movie just like the thousands of people in japan


 how dare you claim people who want to see this movie arent true db fans you sound like idiots judging an entire movie based on 2 or 3 scene's that youve seen. You ignore the fact that most of the actors read dragonball and know there characters,you ignore the fact that this movie will have dbz style fighting, you ignore that this movie spent over 100 million,you ignore the fact that if this movie proves to be successful that they will only spend more and do more for the next movies...basically you ignore everything good about the movie because your scared to death the movie will be a high school drama or the acting/story will suck.


all this negativity...and you call yourselves fans of dragonball? Since when did the series promote this kind of thinking? You would even make goku depressed with your talks of doom and gloom


/rant


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

tldr                           .


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 10, 2009)

son_michael said:


> please
> 
> im a huge db fan that has all the movies,specials+ the secret 2 part video game ova where clones of freeza,turles and whoever else were made by a survivng scientist from the tuffle planet. Dbz was my entry way into anime and I spent 10 bucks a week getting the episodes before they were on cartoon network and before I knew they were fansubs you could get on the internet
> 
> ...



agreed ...

I'm sure the couple scenes released the other day are far from what the movie has to offer seeing how they spent a considerable amount of money on making it...
and all we really saw from them were short fight scenes (probably not the most important parts of the movie) filled with a couple of one-liners...
so yeah what makes you think the whole movie will be filled with those?

I, for one, still have some hope for this movie unlike most of you pessimists out there...


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 10, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Ah I see, and your probably right. It's to bad to, cause I bet this film will make enough for a sequel, then they will stick with the same bad formula. God only knows how bad they will ruin Nappa and Vegeta. *Rumor has it Radditz wont even be in it, which is why Piccolo reveals to Goku his heritage.*


Wait...whah 


MartialHorror said:


> I thought the kid in "Forbidden Kingdom" did well enough, and he's not a real martial artist.
> 
> The problem with getting real martial artists is that they usually can't act.......
> 
> Luckily, my expectations are low. I think it can't be worse than the Chinese DB movie......which was 1.5/4 star(and that's me liking it somewhat for being so bad)........so a 2/4 star is expected from me. It's not very difficult for theatricals to do that......


He wasn't too bad, but those snippets on the live action site show that they're reinforcing what martial arts Chatwin learned with special effect wiring and shit. Unless Goku is performing some energy attack or something I honestly think less is more for regular hand to hand combat. Also I still think they should have gotten real martial artists. With such atrocities such as the "actress" who plays Chi Chi I'd rather have bad-ass action scenes with crappy acting than a little of both.



Chee said:


> tldr                           .


you didn't miss much it was pretty much blah, blah, dbz-tard, blah this will be a success, blah


Zero x said:


> agreed ...
> 
> I'm sure the couple scenes released the other day are far from what the movie has to offer seeing how they spent a considerable amount of money on making it...
> and all we really saw from them were short fight scenes (probably not the most important parts of the movie) filled with a couple of one-liners...
> ...


I love how people always like to denounce the power of inference. We've all been given enough information to give educated guesses on how this will turn out. None of us can be sure if we're guessing right or not, but ultimately our choice of whether or not we're shelling out $10 bucks for a movie ticket is based on all the information we have at out disposal. The information that's been put out for me tells me that I'd rather keep my $10 and put it towards somewhere else.

also son michael, just because a production company spends a lot of money on a move doesn't mean it will be good. Water World anyone?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

I liked "Water World".....sure, it's not really "good", but I think it's fun.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 10, 2009)

son_michael said:


> please
> 
> im a huge db fan that has all the movies,specials+ the secret 2 part video game ova where clones of freeza,turles and whoever else were made by a survivng scientist from the tuffle planet. Dbz was my entry way into anime and I spent 10 bucks a week getting the episodes before they were on cartoon network and before I knew they were fansubs you could get on the internet
> 
> ...



Who said anything about not being a true DB fan. If anything I think the people who are DB fans that go and endure this movie are some of the truest fans ever. But there has been a lot of info released on this movie, none of which sound good. The only things this movie seemed to do right, was casting hot girls, a good musical score, and decent special effects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Water World was entertaining to an extent. Not as shitty as people try to make it out to be.


That said, this movie will be as shitty as people make it out to be.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 10, 2009)

I flip-flop with this movie.  First I'm hesitant, then I'm backing it up because it's hated by everyone else, now I abhor it.



Psyconorikan said:


> I don't get it either. The scenes looked fine to me. It's probably because there wasn't needless blood and gore and shit like there is in Watchmen.



You're right, you don't need buckets of blood to make fight scenes better.  But you need something better than what I saw in those two scenes.

And whoever said (I couldn't find their post) that just those two scenes were bad and the rest of the movie will be good... no.  _One_ scene can and will ruin a movie for the audience, depending on their tolerance.  And I like to think I can tolerate a lot.  But with one fell swoop, that scene has turned me away from wasting money on that garbage.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 10, 2009)

There are two new scenes on  as well as the extended Goku-Roshi scene. I definitely like the style of the movie and I will spend my 8 bucks to see it. It´s worth it imo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Piccolo destroying Gohan´s house was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't get it. I was watching the scenes and it seems like they just randomly gave Piccolo the Force.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 10, 2009)

*DB Evo refraining from screening for critics*





> Even the original author of the manga, Akira Toriyama, does not conceal his incomprehension at the movie?s direction.
> 
> Last month, in public comments, he was quoted as saying *?As the creator, seeing what they?d done with the characters and script I was like ?what???,* and ?Perhaps it is best appreciated as ?New Dragonball?, Dragonball in an another dimension.?



 @ bold.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 10, 2009)

Piccolo came off way too much as a Sith Lord in that scene. Mind you, Sith Lords are cool, and this movie is for kids, I can see this films doing great with the 8-13 ages.

These clips have secured in my mind that this film isn't going to be anything special in any form, but it'll be a good romp. Like The Forbidden Kingdom; fairly shit film, but enjoyable enough. So far, nothing has come close to convincing me that Chatwin isn't a terrible choice for Goku, or that his hair doesn't look like shit, but other than those terrible choices, I've enjoyed what I've seen so far.

Enjoyed =/= Perceived quality.

The film was doomed anyhow. If they'd followed the manga's storyline, it would have been fucking terrible. Making it their own plot was the best choice, but it needed to be a brilliant plot for that to work.

Absolutely love Roshi by the way. He's awesome in this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2009)

Kreig said:


> I'm gonna get really baked before I see it.



i'm gonna get drunk, and sit on the highest seats in the theatre and piss on everybody.



Supa Swag said:


> *DB Evo refraining from screening for critics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's a bad sign


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm gonna get drunk, and sit on the highest seats in the theatre and piss on everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a bad sign




Tell me about it..


The last movie this year that refused to give an early screening was The Legend Of Chun Li..and we all know how that turned out..


----------



## Mojim (Mar 10, 2009)

Lulz...even the creator give nice reaction...lol "what?"


----------



## son_michael (Mar 10, 2009)

roshi is perfect, he has porn mags,tries to touch bulma's butt and he jumps around all goofy like the muten roshi we all know an dlove.


this movie is going to be great,those scenes simply reinforce it for me


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 10, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *DB Evo refraining from screening for critics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow never a good sign


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 10, 2009)

wow those scenes fuckin blow

BUT in its own right it looked ok in a PG rated movie type of way. I will see this movie but for free...whenever that may be and when theres nothing else to do.

The thing for me that makes me hate it so much is Chatwin, that kid looks nothing like Goku in any way/ shape/ form/ voice/ hair/ whatever.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked "Water World".....sure, it's not really "good", but I think it's fun.



I saw that movie when I was a little kid, made me want gills.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 10, 2009)

SINCE WHEN ARE DRAGONBALLS USED FOR FORESIGHT?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Since DB turned into a Hollywood film.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the new scenes actually. I had low expectations to begin with and im honestly suprised to see that the film has actually turned out ok. My favourite scene was Goku vs. Roshi - I was apprehensive about Chow Yun Fat and how he'd play the character, but he's actually done a really good job.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 10, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *DB Evo refraining from screening for critics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they can refuse screenings all they want, but the guys I get my movie reviews from we'll probably pay if they have to, to review this movie. After all they actually shoveled out top dollar to watch and review that shit Chung-li movie, so I have no doubt this will be different.

I posted that comment from toriyama a month ago and got flamed for lol'ing at it, I guess the general consensus towards this movie has changed in this short time.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know what you're all expecting from this movie but I'm going to the theater to see how a real live kamehameha looks like, a CGI Shenron, a CGI Oozaru and a badass fight scene between Goku and Piccolo....all that has to be seen on the big screen to be fully appreciated...
to me that's 7 bucks well spent...


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not a DBZ fan, so I'm not going in expecting anything.

This movie doesn't have much fanbase. People who haven't seen DBZ will be shut off from it and some people who are fans are shut off from it.

Very few people are going to see this, and its probably just to get a laugh.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll see it either way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm not a DBZ fan, so I'm not going in expecting anything.
> 
> This movie doesn't have much fanbase. People who haven't seen DBZ will be shut off from it and some people who are fans are shut off from it.
> 
> Very few people are going to see this, and its probably just to get a laugh.


 This movie will have a huge open, just based on its name. Can you imagine the countless amount of little kids  begging their parents to go see this? Little kids don't know the difference.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 11, 2009)

Regardless of whether this movie sucks or is awesome..It will make ALOT of money.

Dragonball has a huge fanbase. I remember this blonde chick doing a Kamehameha on me when I was discussing the DB movie in class.
Then we started arguing who was a bigger fan 
Me and atleast 5 of my friends going to go see this and more and more people are asking to come with us already.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't have high expectations for this movie, but I'll see it anyway  I loved DB back when I was a kid.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamehameha?

Also: 

Photos from the premiere in Japan.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Kamehameha?



yes, its obviously an energy fight with piccolo


----------



## Catterix (Mar 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie will have a huge open, just based on its name. Can you imagine the countless amount of little kids  begging their parents to go see this? Little kids don't know the difference.



No, I do not.

Dragonball Z hasn't been on TV for about 4 years. Most "little kids" now would have been about 2-3 when Dragonball Z was airing on TV, and about 5-6 when it finished, they wouldn't remember it.

I was 9 when Dragonball Z first aired in the UK, I'm now 19, so you could roughly say I've been a fan for 10 years. That's more years than most of the demographic you're describing have even been on this earth.

Personally, I'd imagine the biggest demographic will be teenagers aged 14-18 who remember Dragonball Z on TV but aren't crazy fans like us, so they'll just be checking it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2009)

14-18 is little kids to me.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 11, 2009)

It's funny I met a lot of fans who want to see this movie, but they don't much about the movie. They just assume its DB. Then I tell them all the stuff they changed and how corny some of the acting is. There all instantly turned off. I'm sure alot of people will go see this but I bet the second movie will suffer from this one being bad.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2009)

all my friends who are in there 20's have seen the previews, the vids and thought the movie looks good


I can tell you i'm deffinetley not going to the theaters alone


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw the poster for this when I went to see watchmen the other day.  Lame.

I will not see this at all unless reviews say otherwise (and I KNOW they won't )


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 12, 2009)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> Regardless of whether this movie sucks or is awesome..It will make ALOT of money.



Really? Outside of Japan I kind of doubt it.

Most movies are successful because of marketing and word of mouth. I've barely seen any marketing for DB (or any that suck in my head anyway) and word of mouth so far has been either nonexistent or mostly negative. The reaction in Japan on Friday will give us a clue as to how well this movie will do.

If this movie came out around 4 years ago I wold think there would be a much greater chance of success.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Regardless of whether this movie sucks or is awesome..It will make ALOT of money.



Yah liek Titanic


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Yah liek Titanic



lol, not even TDK could sink Titanic. DB sure ain't.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, not even TDK could sink Titanic. DB sure ain't.



Not even Return of the King could sink Titanic.

Although I thought Dark Knight would actually pull it off.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

TDK was so damn close. I think it was like $60 million away.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Mar 12, 2009)

man, Toriyama is gonna go all Alan Moore  on this $#/+


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh, Alan Moore's fairly arrogant. Neither From Hell or V for Vendetta were bad films, he holds his works far too highly.

Toriyama barely cares about his show, he regularly forgot characters' names and seemed fairly apathetic towards everything regarding DB. And yet, even this film managed to make him go; "What?"


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 14-18 is little kids to me.



They know the difference though.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

14-18 isn't "little kids", unless you live in some sort of degenerate society. I'm 19, I've been an adult since I was 16. And I was most definitely not a kid when I was 14. I'm a teenager.

Little kid is someone in single didgits.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

I sure don't consider myself a kid.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 12, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Meh, *Alan Moore's fairly arrogant.* Neither From Hell or V for Vendetta were bad films, *he holds his works far too highly.
> *
> Toriyama barely cares about his show, he regularly forgot characters' names and seemed fairly apathetic towards everything regarding DB. And yet, even this film managed to make him go; "What?"



Take that shit back


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

He is arrogant though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

Yet Toriyama is also kind of supporting it in many ways, something detractors are forgetting. Toriyama is doing what he should be doing, looking it not as an adaptation, but as its own movie.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd support something too if it gave me free money.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Take that shit back



How very totalitarian of you, I think V and Alan Moore would have something to say about that  David Lloyd, the other writer of V for Vendetta, loved the film, he acknowledged it's changes as necessary for a post 9/11 audience, and saw that though different from their original intention, the movie _worked_.

Moore just bitched that they'd "dumbed down the message for modern times" and made it "American". Just made him sound a bit ignorant really. He didn't quite acknowledge that if they'd stuck with his key themes of fascism... It wouldn't have _worked_.

Anyhow, it doesn't look like this movie's going to work much either  But today's the day. It's now out in Japan, should be getting some reviews in the next few days or so.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 13, 2009)

^ yup  have started coming out and so far the word has not been good :WOW....some saying it's too short while some saying it's cheesy/campy, on par with the Street Fighter movie and blah blah blah....pretty much what everyone has been saying about the trailers and pics thus far...

I don't care if it gets a 0% on rottentomatoes , I've already made up my mind to see it since last year...I gotta see it myself just how bad it is..


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 13, 2009)

It seems is worse than we thought!


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

> In the film, American high school boy named Goku (Justin Chatwin) gets a personal martial-arts training from his grandfather Gohan (Randall Duk Kim), but Goku is treated as an outsider who is timid and weak in the face of high school bullies.
> 
> Mysteriously enough, Goku decides to reveal his awesome power when he gets invited to a party held by Chi Chi (Jamie Chung), an attractive girl he has a crush on. *The film does not explain why Goku endured the humiliation at school for so long, even though he can dodge any attack with his acrobatic skills*.



        .


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 13, 2009)

^ oh wow, I've been trying to block out the actual plot of the movie ever since I originally read it almost a year ago. Reading it again makes me  but then makes me  at the plot hole of why "weak and timid" Goku chose not to fuck anyone up for making fun of him despite the fact he had the skills to do it. Anyway, epic FAIL and epic lulz are in order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

I knew it. 

I wasn't spot-on with the highschool thing, but I was pretty close. I'm not sure I even want to see this movie now. 

I'll probably watch it tonight on some streaming website.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

I heard it completely raped the universe of DB by placing it here on Earth.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 13, 2009)

Dragonball is set on earth.

???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

Goku is probably an American and Piccolo is from Russia or something.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 13, 2009)

> In the film, American high school boy named Goku (Justin Chatwin) gets a personal martial-arts training from his grandfather Gohan (Randall Duk Kim), but Goku is treated as an outsider who is timid and weak in the face of high school bullies.
> 
> Mysteriously enough, Goku decides to reveal his awesome power when he gets invited to a party held by Chi Chi (Jamie Chung), an attractive girl he has a crush on. The film does not explain why Goku endured the humiliation at school for so long, even though he can dodge any attack with his acrobatic skills.



I told you, didn't I? I told you it was going to be bad, but noooooo! You had to tune out my criticism, didn't you?


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Dragonball is set on earth.
> 
> ???



Not our Earth. 

Lord of the Rings was also set on Earth, its just an alternate universe. DB is set on an alternate universe, right? I totally didn't read the manga BTW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

It's set on our Earth.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 13, 2009)

Its a alternative Earth like in Naruto, One Piece, Hunter X Hunter, Fullmetal Alchemist, etc....


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea, that's what I thought.

Goku in highschool kinda rapes all that.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> .




I just read a review that said the reason is Goku promised his grandpa he wont fight



from reading the reviews it seems the big complaints are its not funny and its not the dragonball we know and some even say the actors sucked.



from watching those clips I thought it WAS funny seeing roshi act like a pervert and goofy,I thought it was cool seeing bulma throw down a capsule and I thought yamcha was awesome in that little scene where he says"yeah but im a jerk with a ladder"





I see alot of these reviewers compare this to speed racer...well I absolutley loved speed racer so I guess that should tell me how much these reviewers taste differ from my own. The semi positive reviews sound decent and more realistic when they say the worst thing about the movie is it goes too fast and not enough info is given.




I will see this myself and formulate an opinion myself,most of those negative reviewers dont really give smart reviews anyway when they say cow yun fat didn't act like roshi and his acting wasn't funny 





as far as im concerned if this movie gives me decent laughs and I see cool scene's with that movie magic feeling then its a decent enough movie to warrant a sequel with alot more work done on it and fill in the gaps of story they left with this movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

> I just read a review that said the reason is Goku promised his grandpa he wont fight



What a pussy. There's a difference between standing up for yourself and fighting.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> What a pussy. There's a difference between standing up for yourself and fighting.



yeah but real men stick to their promises even if it means death..


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2009)

Ew, I dont want to hear this compared to "SpeedRacer".


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

Zero x said:


> yeah but real men stick to their promises even if it means death..



...so Goku doesn't fight at all throughout this movie?

Plus, it gets rid of character conflict, which by the way character conflict is a good thing. If Goku just promises never to fight, and he doesn't then that's kinda boring. It would've been better if he fought, stood up for himself, and then promised his grandfather not to fight.

Then again, I haven't seen the movie so I can't really say cause I dunno how it was done...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2009)

SMH @ Goku stealing Gohan's highschool plot.



Chee said:


> What a pussy. There's a difference between standing up for yourself and fighting.


A vow of non-violence is a serious thing .


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 13, 2009)

so how long until a decent pirate of this pops up? Oh wait, that's right pirate's of theatrical releases are rare out of Japan, looks like we non-Japanese people are waiting until April to see with our own eyes what we've been guessing this movie will be like.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> ...so Goku doesn't fight at all throughout this movie?
> 
> Plus, it gets rid of character conflict, which by the way character conflict is a good thing. If Goku just promises never to fight, and he doesn't then that's kinda boring. It would've been better if he fought, stood up for himself, and then promised his grandfather not to fight.
> 
> Then again, I haven't seen the movie so I can't really say cause I dunno how it was done...



*sigh* No Chee it does the opposite. It creates character conflict. Goku promissed his Grandpa that he wouldn't fight. But eventually Goku eventually does fight.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Ew, I dont want to hear this compared to "SpeedRacer".



Knowing how awful this will be, will you still be reviewing this, MartialHorror?


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> *sigh* No Chee it does the opposite. It creates character conflict. Goku promissed his Grandpa that he wouldn't fight. But eventually Goku eventually does fight.



Good. That guy made it sound like he didn't fight at all.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> ...so Goku doesn't fight at all throughout this movie?
> 
> Plus, it gets rid of character conflict, which by the way character conflict is a good thing. If Goku just promises never to fight, and he doesn't then that's kinda boring. It would've been better if he fought, stood up for himself, and then promised his grandfather not to fight.
> 
> Then again, I haven't seen the movie so I can't really say cause I dunno how it was done...




its pretty easy to understand.....Goku was obviously never to use his power on innocent people and show off, but with Piccolo the fate of the world was at stake so obviously he can now fight without breaking his promise because the entire reason he was training was most likely for this exact abnormal situation


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

son_michael said:


> its pretty easy to understand.....Goku was obviously never to use his power on innocent people and show off, but with Piccolo the fate of the world was at stake so obviously he can now fight without breaking his promise because the entire reason he was training was most likely for this exact abnormal situation



Innocent people? They bullied him. He doesn't have to use his "power", he could simply punch them in the gut or something. 
Show off? He showed off at the high school party, according to a review.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Innocent people? They bullied him. He doesn't have to use his "power", he could simply punch them in the gut or something.
> Show off? He showed off at the high school party, according to a review.



There's a difference between using your martial arts skills to play beer pong and beating on chumps. When someone makes a promise not to fight it's generally taken very seriously, and is applied to nearly every possible situation.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> There's a difference between using your martial arts skills to play beer pong and beating on chumps. When someone makes a promise not to fight it's generally taken very seriously, and is applied to nearly every possible situation.



But he eventually fights. Making the promise useless, he could've fought the bullies.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Innocent people? They bullied him. He doesn't have to use his "power", he could simply punch them in the gut or something.
> Show off? He showed off at the high school party, according to a review.



people that dont posses the same power as your own cant be considered equals,you have to treat them with alot more tolerance


its like in real life if a senior citizen pisses me off...I cant hit him or even scream at him because I could kill him, the same principle applies here


and yea he shows off because chi chi finds out he can use ki and his impressed and I bet its that very reason why he's not around to help his grandpa from piccolo's attack which most likely is how the promise is even introduced...goku probably makes the promise to his grandfather when he's dead and then only later on realizes he's not breaking the promise if he uses his power to save the world


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> But he eventually fights. Making the promise useless, he could've fought the bullies.



There's a difference between fighting bullies and fighting to save the world.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

son_michael said:


> people that dont posses the same power as your own cant be considered equals,you have to treat them with alot more tolerance
> 
> 
> its like in real life if a senior citizen pisses me off...I cant hit him or even scream at him because I could kill him, the same principle applies here
> ...



I said he doesn't need to use his powers to fight the bully. Hell, he could slap the guy if he wanted to, not blast with a kamhehajam,mmmmmma.

And how is screaming at a senior citizen going to kill the person? If an old person was insulting me, I would straight up tell them to fuck off. Hell, Goku could've told those guys to fuck off as well and not fight, as long as he stands up for himself its fine. But no, he's just sitting back and letting them torture him.

What's the difference between saving your pride and saving the world? It's all the same in my eyes, one is just on a bigger scale than the other.



mystictrunks said:


> There's a difference between fighting bullies and fighting to save the world.



Again, it's the same thing to me. Someone insults me. Someone insults my world. They are gonna get it.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> I said he doesn't need to use his powers to fight the bully. Hell, he could slap the guy if he wanted to, not blast with a kamhehajam,mmmmmma.
> 
> Hell, Goku could've told those guys to fuck off as well and not fight, as long as he stands up for himself its fine. But no, he's just sitting back and letting them torture him.




is that even the Goku you know from the Manga? Cause im sure the Goku I read about would take the hits and laugh it off.....Probably Goku has problems controlling his incredible strength









> And how is screaming at a senior citizen going to kill the person? If an old person was insulting me, I would straight up tell them to fuck off.





first of all where are your manners? You have to be respectful to old people


secondly you never know if that mans heart is weak or w/e yelling at him could give him a heart attack 





> What's the difference between saving your pride and saving the world? It's all the same in my eyes, one is just on a bigger scale than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it's the same thing to me. Someone insults me. Someone insults my world. They are gonna get it.



I dont see your logic


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

son_michael said:


> is that even the Goku you know from the Manga? Cause im sure the Goku I read about would take the hits and laugh it off.....Probably Goku has problems controlling his incredible strength



I'm talking about movie Goku. Which really isn't "Goku" from the manga at all.



son_michael said:


> first of all where are your manners? You have to be respectful to old people



Umm...no? Just because they have wrinkles and are more open to heart attacks doesn't mean I'm gonna let them step all over me like a doormat.

I'm nice to old people in general, I open doors for them and I help them whenever possible. But if they insult me, I'm gonna insult back. 90 years old or not.



son_michael said:


> secondly you never know if that mans heart is weak or w/e yelling at him could give him a heart attack



He shouldn't be yelling at me if he's weak.



son_michael said:


> I dont see your logic



That sucks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Again, it's the same thing to me. Someone insults me. Someone insults my world. They are gonna get it.




There's an obvious difference between someone calling you a name and someone who can literally destroy the world. Also there's a lot of will power and courage involved in not fighting someone you can easily beat.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm talking about movie Goku. Which really isn't "Goku" from the manga at all.



but if he acted the way you said there would be complaints that he's not like Goku....





> Umm...no? Just because they have wrinkles and are more open to heart attacks doesn't mean I'm gonna let them step all over me like a doormat.
> 
> I'm nice to old people in general, I open doors for them and I help them whenever possible. But if they insult me, I'm gonna insult back. 90 years old or not.



your a better man if you take the insults and walk away





> He shouldn't be yelling at me if he's weak.





there could be many reasons for it or w/e nevertheless its the golden rule to be nice and respectful to your elders


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 13, 2009)

If you are sick of reading all the negative comments/reviews and want to see the positive side of this movie then get a load of this guy...after watching his vid I'm hyped more than ever for this movie.. ...he pretty much echoes on my view of this movie and what I've been expecting from it...


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be respectful if they are respectful. If not, its a fuck off to them too.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 13, 2009)

^ lol the subject has changed from dragonball movie to old people ...how did that happen?


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 13, 2009)

Reviews are what I expected them to be.

I'm waiting for the box office numbers for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Zero x said:


> If you are sick of reading all the negative comments/reviews and want to see the positive side of this movie then get a load of this guy...after watching his vid I'm hyped more than ever for this movie.. ...he pretty much echoes on my view of this movie and what I've been expecting from it...




I agree with that guy,see that right there is a real fan judging the movie as a dbz fan.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 13, 2009)

Zero x said:


> If you are sick of reading all the negative comments/reviews and want to see the positive side of this movie then get a load of this guy...after watching his vid I'm hyped more than ever for this movie.. ...he pretty much echoes on my view of this movie and what I've been expecting from it...



Just watched his review on youtube and I must say that I am really anxious to see that beam struggle he was talking about. Based on what he said in that clip it sounds like this movie is already better that the street fighter movie.

"goes off to search desperately for the leaked clips"


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 13, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I agree with that guy,see that right there is a real fan judging the movie as a dbz fan.



So because he's positive about this he's a 'real fan'?

So everyone who isn't positive isn't really a fan?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> So because he's positive about this he's a 'real fan'?
> 
> So everyone who isn't positive isn't really a fan?



way to take my words out of context there buddy



you could tell he's a true fan cause he's referencing the anime and the manga and comparing the specific scenes he was talking about to both sources saying they did a good job with the characters and specific scenes


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 13, 2009)

son_michael said:


> way to take my words out of context there buddy
> 
> 
> 
> you could tell he's a true fan cause he's referencing the anime and the manga and comparing the specific scenes he was talking about to both sources saying they did a good job with the characters and specific scenes



Isn't that what the majority of in-depth reviews were doing anyway?

What makes this guy so different from the others, besides saying that he actually liked what they did?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Isn't that what the majority of in-depth reviews were doing anyway?
> 
> What makes this guy so different from the others, besides saying that he actually liked what they did?



correct me if im wrong but those guys saw the movie because there professional critics no? There's no way they could have saw it otherwise since I believe it JUST came out today...unless they were all in japan or china for the release


plus most of the shit I read in those reviews I know was bull cause from the clips I saw as a true dragonball fan I marked out for some of the stuff like roshi's actions/pervy nature,yamcha's desert bandit attitude,bulma's rebuttal's to roshi ect ect and those critics didn't even think it was funny or true to the source...no way there true dragonball fans


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 13, 2009)

Trying to define what a "true" fan is bullshit. It's all subjective.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 13, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Trying to define what a "true" fan is bullshit. It's all subjective.



tell that to all the critics


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 14, 2009)

son michael you're being overly defensive aren't you? I can be a fan of an anime series and not like the live action adaption of it if I so choose and still be a "true" fan. You can be a fan of an anime series and like the live action adaption of it if you so choose and still be a "true" fan. All of that is yours and my prerogative. When a professional reviewer watches a movie they don't watch it through the eyes of a fan. They don't take into account inside jokes from the anime or manga or what have you. They pretty much are looking at it from a perspective of a normal person who's never seen DB ever in their life and the entertainment value that that person will get when they walk into the theater to watch this move. Couldn't it be that uber fans who've made up their minds that they will like this movie based on the fact that they are uber fans of DB may be looking at this live action adaption through rose colored glasses? It also might be that some reviewers are too harsh, but that's why it's good to shop around for a review from a moderate person, not an uber fan, or a butthurt reviewer. Anyway it's best we all just wait to see the movie and judge for ourselves instead of condemning people for their opinions.

Oh and also regarding the argument you were having with Chee about Goku's behavior, movie Goku and anime/manga Goku are so drastically different at this point that any arguments in justification for why he was written this way or that way as some sort of reverence to the source material are moot.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 14, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> son michael you're being overly defensive aren't you? I can be a fan of an anime series and not like the live action adaption of it if I so choose and still be a "true" fan. You can be a fan of an anime series and like the live action adaption of it if you so choose and still be a "true" fan. All of that is yours and my prerogative. When a professional reviewer watches a movie they don't watch it through the eyes of a fan. They don't take into account inside jokes from the anime or manga or what have you. They pretty much are looking at it from a perspective of a normal person who's never seen DB ever in their life and the entertainment value that that person will get when they walk into the theater to watch this move. Couldn't it be that uber fans who've made up their minds that they will like this movie based on the fact that they are uber fans of DB may be looking at this live action adaption through rose colored glasses? It also might be that some reviewers are too harsh, but that's why it's good to shop around for a review from a moderate person, not an uber fan, or a butthurt reviewer. Anyway it's best we all just wait to see the movie and judge for ourselves instead of condemning people for their opinions.






most of those reviews claim to be from db fans and those same reviews state fans of the show and manga wont like it...yet they completley miss things any real db fan should notice






> Oh and also regarding the argument you were having with Chee about Goku's behavior, movie Goku and anime/manga Goku are so drastically different at this point that any arguments in justification for why he was written this way or that way as some sort of reverence to the source material are moot.



says who? critics that dont know anything about the real goku?  yea I know there's a scene with goku eating a whole turkey or something and im sure there are others since chatwin says he is a big fan and will try his best to act like the Goku we all know and love


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 14, 2009)

son_michael said:


> says who? critics that dont know anything about the real goku?  yea I know there's a scene with goku eating a whole turkey or something and im sure there are others since chatwin says he is a big fan and will try his best to act like the Goku we all know and love



son_michael, if you don't appreciate anything the critics have to say and _insist_ that only a true fan could appreciate it, then don't listen to the critics. How about you stop complaining about other people's opinions, see the movie for yourself and give us _your_ judgement of the movie?

Personally, I'm going to take the critic's advice, because they have more film experience and knowledge than I do. As taking a film through a fan's perspective, I'll wait for Imdb to post some results AND then, make my judgement.

son_michael, it's your money, and you have the absolute freedom to spend it however you please. But, make your own opinion *after* you see the movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not a DBZ fan, so I'm gonna trust what the critics say.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 14, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> son_michael, if you don't appreciate anything the critics have to say and _insist_ that only a true fan could appreciate it, then don't listen to the critics. How about you stop complaining about other people's opinions, see the movie for yourself and give us _your_ judgement of the movie?



I plan to do just that...but your all acting like because the critics say it sucks then it obviously sucks....hence why I started explaining why I feel the critics dont know what there talking about when they supposebly speak for all dragonball fans



> Personally, I'm going to take the critic's advice, because they have more film experience and knowledge than I do. As taking a film through a fan's perspective, I'll wait for Imdb to post some results AND then, make my judgement.



from my own experience people say this sucks and that sucks yet I saw those movies and loved them...make your judgement based on the film and not someone else opinion



> son_michael, it's your money, and you have the absolute freedom to spend it however you please. But, make your own opinion *after* you see the movie.




I dont remember saying the movie was great...I would suggest to you and everybody else in this thread to take your advice and make there opinions after seeing the movie{lol ive been saying that like 10 pages ago}






Chee said:


> I'm not a DBZ fan, so I'm gonna trust what the critics say.



so just download it for free then


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2009)

son_michael said:


> so just download it for free then



If I ever feel like watching the crap, that's what I'm gonna do.

And I saw what you removed there. :ho


----------



## son_michael (Mar 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> If I ever feel like watching the crap, that's what I'm gonna do.
> 
> And I saw what you removed there. :ho




I knew what you were gonna say in rebuttal so I figured there was no point


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 14, 2009)

son_michael said:


> most of those reviews claim to be from db fans and those same reviews state fans of the show and manga wont like it...yet they completley miss things any real db fan should notice


what shipping4losers said



> says who? critics that dont know anything about the real goku?  yea I know there's a scene with goku eating a whole turkey or something and im sure there are others since chatwin says he is a big fan and will try his best to act like the Goku we all know and love


The Goku I remember was a happy go lucky, head strong, naive guy who was child like and pure of heart. Chatwin may claim he's a fan but he can only do so much with how the script writes his character which wasn't an exact replica of the anime/manga rendition.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 14, 2009)

son_michael said:


> from my own experience people say this sucks and that sucks yet I saw those movies and loved them...make your judgement based on the film and not someone else opinion
> 
> I dont remember saying the movie was great...I would suggest to you and everybody else in this thread to take your advice and make there opinions after seeing the movie{lol ive been saying that like 10 pages ago}



You make some good points there. I, however, don't think it's a fault to rely on someone else's opinion nor do I think that it's a fault to rely on a critic's opinion. Yes, a critic may not have the manga/anime experience as we do, but they have seen a lot of films and know when a film is good or bad. They've seen much more films than we have.


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 14, 2009)

The reviews so far are tearing this film a new asshole, it seems this is another flop from Fox.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2009)

SMH @ Trusting Critics

Watch every movie you're slightly interested in, fuck a critic.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 14, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You make some good points there. I, however, don't think it's a fault to rely on someone else's opinion nor do I think that it's a fault to rely on a critic's opinion. Yes, a critic may not have the manga/anime experience as we do, but they have seen a lot of films and know when a film is good or bad. They've seen much more films than we have.



well I personally don't put much stock in other people's opinions unless I know them personally


anyway we should have a nice convo about whether the critics were right or wrong once we see the movie



btw love your set,watchman movie was INSANE and I actually went on the radio and talked about it!{made a thread in the cafe if your interested and would like a link to hear my voice on the radio}


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ Trusting Critics
> 
> Watch every movie you're slightly interested in, fuck a critic.



I dont think anyone needs a critic to tell them this is a bad movie.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 14, 2009)

Just downloaded the soundtrack.

The critics may currently be slamming the movie, but there is no doubt that the score is *excellent*.

Hats off to Brian Tyler.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> The reviews so far are tearing this film a new asshole, it seems this is another flop from Fox.



 They've been pushing out shit lately.


----------



## crealk (Mar 14, 2009)

Seeing the trailers, I really dont like the movie.
I would have expected more and this is nothing like the DBZ-universe I have on my mind.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow the movie opened up No.1 in lots of countries and its making a shit load of MONEY


----------



## son_michael (Mar 15, 2009)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> Wow the movie opened up No.1 in lots of countries and its making a shit load of MONEY



are u being sarcastic?


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 15, 2009)

DBE got #2 in Japan and made around 3.3 million




> At No. 4, Fox's "Dragonball Evolution" premiered in eight Asian markets before its April 8 domestic opening. Director James Wong's live-action adaptation of the famous Japanese cartoon series created by Akira Toriyama co-stars Justin Chatwin and Chow Yun-fat and drew $10.1 million from 2,110 screens.
> 
> Following heavy prerelease promotion in the region, it premiered at No. 1 in China, Malaysia, Thailand, Hong Kong and Singapore. The China opening tally, $3.4 million from 855 locales, was Fox's fourth-highest weekend opening in the market. "Dragonball's" No. 2 Japan bow produced $3.3 million from 540 screens.



Around 10 million opening weekend:



Not bad, but not exactly great either.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, not that great...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

How much do movies usually make in Japan?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 15, 2009)

^ that's a good question. Is it normal for a movie to open at $3.3 million in asian countries such as Japan or China? Just asking cause here in the states that would be pathetically abysmal.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2009)

The biggest one last year was $165 million, domestic films make more money than US movies too...

Dunno about openings though. But if a movie makes 3 million dollars on its opening week, its not gonna do to good. As weeks go on, its plummets quickly.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 15, 2009)

wow, then that is bad. It was number 2 in Japan right, so what made number 1 and how much money did it bring in? And would it be a good guess to assume that nothing else of merit was opening in China, Malaysia or Thailand this past weekend?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragonball is actually doing well apparently


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 15, 2009)

People see the name, OH SHIT MUST SEE, come out WTF. That's my take on it doing well. :ho


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2009)

...Hellboy II was released in Japan...this year?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Dragonball is actually doing well apparently



how soon do you think it'll be before they put up the weekend box office results for this past one? I want to follow DBE's take week to week, until it opens here.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

Next Sunday I would assume.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 16, 2009)

*New Updates*

The  entire movie was leaked in Australia this week. Ive uploaded clips you guys can see. Not a bad action film at all. you may even enjoy. You just have to accept the fact that it different from the manga. Some things they left in thier were good, roshi's just as pervy as ever 


dvd burner

Oh, and japanese box offices don't work exactly the same as us. they don't all go to see the movie opening weekend.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 16, 2009)

Based on the clips alone, it looks like a very decent movie. It's nice to see that Master Roshi is in character. That was one of the things that I was worried about the most. The choreography in the fight scenes were very entertaining. And James Marsters as Piccolo is badass.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goku mistaking Bulma for Piccolo was hilarious. That definitely was a Goku moment


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 16, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ that's a good question. Is it normal for a movie to open at $3.3 million in asian countries such as Japan or China? Just asking cause here in the states that would be pathetically abysmal.



From the dbthemovie website:

    At No. 4, Fox’s “Dragonball Evolution” premiered in eight Asian markets before its April 8 domestic opening. Director James Wong’s live-action adaptation of the famous Japanese cartoon series created by Akira Toriyama co-stars Justin Chatwin and Chow Yun-fat and drew $10.1 million from 2,110 screens.

    Following heavy prerelease promotion in the region, it premiered at *No. 1 in China, Malaysia, Thailand, Hong Kong and Singapore.* The China opening tally, $3.4 million from 855 locales, was Fox’s fourth-highest weekend opening in the market. “Dragonball’s” *No. 2 Japan* bow produced $3.3 million from 540 screens.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

im still gonna wait to see it when its out in theaters but im glad that its apparently doing well.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm about to d/l the final 27 minutes of the movie. God I'm scared.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 16, 2009)

i watched it and i rate it 3.5/10.
because of the actor's lameness. 
but the effects were good.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 16, 2009)

You watched all of it? pass links if you did


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is what I don't understand with Fox's release schedule: why release the movie in the places movies get pirated from the most before its target audience? It seems a tad retarded.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here is what I don't understand with Fox's release schedule: why release the movie in the places movies get pirated from the most before its target audience? It seems a tad retarded.



the American audience was not very welcoming of this film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

And now the semi-intelligent people will just watch it online for free instead of going to the theatre, while the not-so-intelligent will by rip-off DVDs off some website.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 16, 2009)

............And the proms tomorrow!


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here is what I don't understand with Fox's release schedule: why release the movie in the places movies get pirated from the most before its target audience? It seems a tad retarded.



I have to agree. Regardless of whether or not the US fans were welcoming of the release (which if we're not, it isn't as if it's our fault they fucked it up first), there's more money to be had for an opening release in the US first than overseas. I'm sure that DBE would have at least brought int $8-10 opening weekend here in the states if it opened here first instead of making about that collectively throughout all of Asia. Now by the time it's released here, all the people who might have paid to see it the theater will have pirated it and they'll end up making a whole lot less.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Plus the reviews that came from the Asain release weren't exactly kind.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 16, 2009)

Ppl were laughing Japanese theaters ....not because of the funny scenes

A review in 5 parts:
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

fox phails again


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 16, 2009)

I just saw the last 27 minutes of the film and only one thing is going through my mind...

[YOUTUBE]Tim5nU3DwIE[/YOUTUBE]

*vomits violently*


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Ppl were laughing Japanese theaters ....not because of the funny scenes
> 
> A review in 5 parts:
> Link removed
> ...




 Awesome reviews.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2009)

Japanese critics do NOT like it when American studios take Japanese material and turn it into their own.

They didn't like Clint Eastwoods "Letters of Iwo Jima" for that reason, Roland Emmerich's "Godzilla", etc. I doubt they will like dragonball for taking a japanese comic and turning it into an American movie. 

They did like "Last Samurai", but even that was criticized for its American portrait of the samurai.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

its a shame that we cant get a majority vote on liking dragonball evolution



wait a second I know! ill use my everybody votes channel next month{Wii} and ask everybody in all countries if they liked DBE


what a great idea!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2009)

son_michael said:


> its a shame that we cant get a majority vote on liking dragonball evolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if that backfires?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2009)

That's why I say to wait until the movie comes out and THEN bash it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> That's why I say to wait until the movie comes out and THEN bash it.



But that seems to be exactly what's happening...


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Or bash it until it comes out...and bash some more. :ho


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And if that backfires?



how could it possibly backfire? I want to know what real moviegoers think of the movie


not the critics and there professional opinion


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

lol, I don't know why it bothers you so much son michael that very little people like this movie. I know you're probably about the last person left who so desperately wants to love this movie, but it's almost about time to face it. The writing is on the wall. The movie opens next month, so you'll get your chance to judge for yourself, but don't be too surprised if it's not everything you hoped it would be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2009)

son_michael said:


> how could it possibly backfire? I want to know what real moviegoers think of the movie
> 
> 
> not the critics and there professional opinion



That wasn't an answer. You seem to expect the "real moviegoers" to like this like you do. If it backfires then what will you do?


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

There are "real" movie goers on youtube posting negative reviews of this movie from Japan, michael.

Whatever qualifies as a "real" movie goer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> There are "real" movie goers on youtube posting negative reviews of this movie from Japan, michael.
> 
> Whatever qualifies as a "real" movie goer.



They don't like the movie, ergo they are not real moviegoers.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> lol, I don't know why it bothers you so much son michael that very little people like this movie. I know you're probably about the last person left who so desperately wants to love this movie, but it's almost about time to face it. The writing is on the wall. The movie opens next month, so you'll get your chance to judge for yourself, but don't be too surprised if it's not everything you hoped it would be.



it doesn't bother me at all, it bothers me that people call the movie shit or w/e when they havent even seen it


and if your reason is because of critics well that doesn't cut it with me because of reasons ive stated earlier in this thread that dont need repeating




I assure you if I think the movie sucks ill post that it sucks,likewise if we see major reports of box office going down for the movie or w/e anything indicating people hate it then ill also admit the movie failed


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm calling it fail because I've seen the trailer and I've seen pictures. Those two things alone has told me enough about this film.

Doesn't help that people who already saw the film are calling it shit. It's called "word of mouth." That helps a lot when people decide to see a film or not.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

son_michael said:


> it doesn't bother me at all, it bothers me that people call the movie shit or w/e when they havent even seen it
> 
> 
> and if your reason is because of critics well that doesn't cut it with me because of reasons ive stated earlier in this thread that dont need repeating
> ...


alright, alright take a deep breath, the world isn't ending. People are going to call shit in advance regardless if they have any credence to say anything at all. Why? Cause that's just what people do. Enough has been released regarding the movie for people to feel justified and validated by their previous claims of how the movie will come out, but if that's how you feel I'll save the "I told you so" and "BAM!" for after I've seen the movie and can have the ultimate validation or refutation of my beliefs (I'm leaning towards validation though if that isn't already obvious).


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

come on the majority of you were calling it shit before there were even any screen shots,people can let other people dictate if a movie is good or not to them if that's what they want but I can certaintly voice my opinion about that if I disagree and that's all ive been doing.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Not really, people said that they don't have a good feeling about this film, but that they would wait until they saw the trailer/pics for final judgement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

Trailers are supposed to show the best of the movie. That's saying a lot, I think. It's fair to call the movie shit.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the trailer, so right there is a different opinion from the critics...so am I rarity or were the critics right?



that's what I wanna find out and ill find out for myself, or if a large majority of people that saw the movie are against it.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Not really, people said that they don't have a good feeling about this film, but that they would wait until they saw the trailer/pics for final judgement.



That's how I was from the getgo. I was incredibly apprehensive, but I figured there was still a possibility it could turn out decent. Then the casting was announced and I discovered Chatwin would be playing Goku, then I grew more apprehensive. Then an outline of the plot was leaked, I learned Goku would be in highschool, then I crossed over the line from apprehensive to extremely bothered and hoping the plot outline was some sort of false rumor. Then it turned out to be true and I was flabberghasted. Then screen shots from the set were leaked and I thought "None of that looks anything like DB " Then I heard there would be no Krillin but there would be some made up character named Teto, and I though "could this get any worse " Then I laid off the DB news for a while and then suddenly a trailer was leaked and I watched it and I thought "my god it's everything I feared and worse "
And then the "real" trailer was released and my feelings hadn't changed. Then I learned they were changing the title to Dragonball:Evolution and I thought "great, the cherry on top right?" You see Son Michael it was a progression, my disdain for the live action movie evolved over time by them continuing to answer the question "could it get any worse?" with "yes" ever time and the worse part of it all was they most likely though alll of that was improving upon the story, the worst truth of them all


----------



## son_michael (Mar 16, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> That's how I was from the getgo. I was incredibly apprehensive, but I figured there was still a possibility it could turn out decent. Then the casting was announced and I discovered Chatwin would be playing Goku, then I grew more apprehensive. Then an outline of the plot was leaked, I learned Goku would be in highschool, then I crossed over the line from apprehensive to extremely bothered and hoping the plot outline was some sort of false rumor. Then it turned out to be true and I was flabberghasted. Then screen shots from the set were leaked and I thought "None of that looks anything like DB " Then I heard there would be no Krillin but there would be some made up character named Teto, and I though "could this get any worse " Then I laid off the DB news for a while and then suddenly a trailer was leaked and I watched it and I thought "my god it's everything I feared and worse "
> And then the "real" trailer was released and my feelings hadn't changed. Then I learned they were changing the title to Dragonball:Evolution and I thought "great, the cherry on top right?" You see Son Michael it was a progression, my disdain for the live action movie evolved over time by them continuing to answer the question "could it get any worse?" with "yes" ever time and the worse part of it all was they most likely though alll of that was improving upon the story, the worst truth of them all




well I hope you download it and let me know if you were right or not with your own personal opinion


----------



## Ziko (Mar 16, 2009)

A bad cam version of the movie has been leaked on the net. I won't bother with it though, I'll see this on the big screen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll watch the cam version. 

I'll reserve final judgement until I see the movie, of course, but I'm going expecting it to be pure garbage. That means it can only impress me.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, I'm reading some DB movie forum and people there honestly think this movie is going to _comfortably_ make 120 million domestically.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> wow, I'm reading some DB movie forum and people there honestly think this movie is going to _comfortably_ make 120 million domestically.



lol. I'm thinking $10 million opening week. Roughly $30 million all together.

And I'm being _nice_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

With all of the negative hype around this movie, I just cannot see that happening. Even with DVD sales, toys, video games, shirts, mouse pads, coffee mugs, baseball caps, spermicidal lube, edible panties, and a dildo with a dragon ball on the end.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

son_michael said:


> well I hope you download it and let me know if you were right or not with your own personal opinion



sure, I may not pay to see this but I will watch to see if there is at least something redeeming about it, I mean I heard Roshi was pretty entertaining, so we'll see.


Supa Swag said:


> wow, I'm reading some DB movie forum and people there honestly think this movie is going to _comfortably_ make 120 million domestically.


lol, wow that's generous $120 million? Now I'm speechless...
direct me to this forum so I can see this with my own eyes


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol. I'm thinking $10 million opening week. Roughly $30 million all together.
> 
> And I'm being _nice_.



ha, I'm nicer than you. I thought opening week would be around 20 million. Realistically it will probably do around 10 mil.

The good thing going for DB is that it opens on a Wednesday so opening week _should_ do decent numbers. The bad thing is that it plays the week after Fast and Furious and plays during the same week as the Hannah Montana movie.



CrazyMoronX said:


> With all of the negative hype around this movie, I just cannot see that happening. Even with DVD sales, toys, video games, shirts, mouse pads, coffee mugs, baseball caps, spermicidal lube, edible panties, and a dildo with a dragon ball on the end.



Thinking of the merchandise reminds me of the retarded ass video game. So including that might just give this movie even more bad rep 



kakoishii said:


> lol, wow that's generous $120 million? Now I'm speechless...
> direct me to this forum so I can see this with my own eyes



jimmy36273

It's a box office thread. The 120 million statement is said at around pg. 30.


----------



## geG (Mar 16, 2009)

ANN review


----------



## S (Mar 16, 2009)

Geg said:


> ANN review



Goku is at ChiChi's bangin? high school party...


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

> Here's what happened instead: a bunch of talentless hacks with studio money slapped together a big steaming pile of baffling garbage that fails utterly on every possible level and will please no one at all.



Oh my.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, this movie sounds awesome!!


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

Zac's DBE review made my morning


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

They gave the music a C. Anyone got a link to it?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, the people at this forum really are delusional: 
Sasukethetruth12
they pretty much attacked the one got who laughed at the one person who predicted DBE would be a success in the US, I mean it doesn't help that he's kind of being a blithering idiot about it with his false movie charts what not, but come on these people have to know that DBE is not going to make $120 million here on name alone.

completely offtopic: Chee how the hell did you make 12,000 posts within an hour?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> wow, the people at this forum really are delusional:
> Sasukethetruth12
> they pretty much attacked the one got who laughed at the one person who predicted DBE would be a success in the US, I mean it doesn't help that he's kind of being a blithering idiot about it with his false movie charts what not, but come on these people have to know that DBE is not going to make $120 million here on name alone.
> 
> completely offtopic: Chee how the hell did you make 12,000 posts within an hour?



She didn't, she just got back the ones she reset half a year ago.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Shit, ruin my lie there Mider. 



kakoishii said:


> completely offtopic: Chee how the hell did you make 12,000 posts within an hour?



I posted a lot of porn.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 16, 2009)

forgive me for displaying stupidity of DBE proportions


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sorry

Bad or good, this movie is going to have a strong opinion, and go down in history.  Who knows?  In a couple of years, they may do it right.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this movie is easily forgettable.

Gonna win a lot of Razzis. That's for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2009)

Not for the broken-hearted diehards


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2009)

I was hoping it would be at most tolerable if i didn't try and think of the source material while watching it(even though i knew it was going to fail as soon as i heard about it)  Thanks ANN for dashing my hopes, unfortunately for me i'll be pushed into seeing it in about a month anyway just to see my childhood crushed into tiny pieces of Big corporation greed.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 16, 2009)

So I just watched most of the movie (it was in three different parts, but they didn't really connect... basically, I didn't see the beginning).

Do honest, hardworking filmmakers a favor and DON'T see this movie, unless you download it.


----------



## Even (Mar 16, 2009)

If I ever see this movie, I'm not paying for it....
Yoho, yoho, a pirate's life for me


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 16, 2009)

How was James Masters as Piccolo?


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2009)

you fanboys sure got told.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> How was James Masters as Piccolo?



Probably the best actor in the whole movie.

That's not saying much though.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 17, 2009)

*I just watched the movie 30 minutes ago and I gotta say people please do not spend your money on this garbage even if you are a fan. This movie is just Smallville with Dragonball's name and couple characters's that all.

I'll granted it that is better than that awful Street Fighter: Chun Li movie but come on this it inexcusable. I knew the movie was going to be bad but I least thought it would be better than that 80's Dragonball. 
And 2 more these 




			How was James Masters as Piccolo?
		
Click to expand...

He was the worse one*


----------



## S (Mar 17, 2009)

Just saw the movie and it was


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 17, 2009)

> + Might be fun when you're hammered and surrounded by friends. Or suicidal, and need something to push you over the edge.
> − Basically everything.



As expected from lame Live Action movies. 




Even said:


> If I ever see this movie, I'm not paying for it....
> Yoho, yoho, a pirate's life for me


Yohohohohoho...So do I.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

So I just saw this movie, I'll put in spoilers just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



uuuuhhh.....hm 

As much crap as I've given it I wanted to try it out and see if there was anything redeemable. If there's any good news, I guess it's that it isn't the worst movie in history...

If you are a DB fan you ABSOLUTELY MUST NOT try to compare this with Dragonball in any way, because if you do chances are you will try to smash your head open with your keyboard/knife/hammer/whatever you see

While thinking of this movie separate from DB makes it a little better, it's still pretty goddamn crappy. Like I said, not the worst thing ever, but just not something you'd spend time watching again. Corny, crappy script. Mediocre acting. Mediocre fight scenes.

Random tidbits:

-Throughout the entire movie as I watched Justin Chatwin I thought "hmm, he would make a damn good Krillin or Kid/Teen Gohan. I NEVER saw Goku in this movie. At all. In fact, the only characters I thought where even close to the actual characters were Roshi and maybe Piccolo. And Gohan, but you'd have to be pretty fucked up to mess him up. That pretty much made me try to not draw comparisons to DB

-When Goku is building his "bridge" to get the dragonball, why didn't Roshi just jump over the lava? 

-Maybe I had a bad bootleg, but how the FUCK did Piccolo get out of his imprisonment? I'm sure Mai (who's name we never hear in the movie) had something to do with it, but it's never made clear. And where did he get his giant ass ship?

-Didn't know kamehameha's could heal people. Hmm.

-How the fuck did Piccolo know Goku would turn into Oozaru? And why did Oozaru Goku listen to Piccolo instead of raging all over the fucking place? The whole Oozaru fiasco is another reason why you shouldn't try to compare the movie to the actual series (Goku also controlling Oozaru and reverting back to human form, with his clothes completely intact). Oozaru looked like crap BTW. Very small and...crappy.

-The buildup to Piccolo's attack and Goku's Kamehameha actually looked pretty good. Then it happened and Goku...jumps with the Kamehameha and easily beats Piccolo. 

-They overused the slow-mo, especially when Goku is fighting those retards. Slow-mo for falling into the water fountain? Really?

-"Geeku"? REALLY? Whoever thought of that nickname needs to get a machete shoved up their asshole.

-And why was Goku so chastised? Sure he gives some weird ass answers, but nothing I saw was a reason for all the bullying.

-Nit-picky as hell here, but how does Goku pay for school? Does he have job? Does Gohan? And the high school thing was so irrelevant they may as well just made Goku home schooled.

-Best thing about the movie was its short length and the soundtrack, which is decent. 




Overall, I agree with that one review that said this movie is really "for kids and curious fans".


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay, _now_ it's out?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just watched the whole thing. 

Holy God. 

If I put aside all my Dragonball fandom and I just watch this film as an action movie...

Holy God, this movie was really really bad. 

Just... wow. Where to start?


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Okay, _now_ it's out?



You can watch it here



I don't know how long the videos will last though.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2009)

Watched 2 seconds and vomited.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys, i really want to see this movie now, just for laugh.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been quite neutral about this movie (since I'll see this is in theater eventually) but after watching the first part of it on youtube the one thing that really pissed me off is that Goku is worried about talking to girls, is presumably shy and wants to be "normal"....
Goku is supposed to be a wild dude, always laughing and talking and not giving a rat's ass if he's not normal and all that other good stuff that made Goku... Goku...
he's not supposed to be freakin Peter Parker....

damn I had at least some hope for this but from what I've seen so far it's not looking good... at all...
maybe atleast the SFX will be good...


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 17, 2009)

why was i defending this film again? i've kinda watched it now...

i thought i could acept it as a different film with the same basics as dragonball...but it's not. it's like they're trying to be the anime characters. 

every time they called him goku i would get agry and shout "that's NOT goku". 

and about yamcha and roshi. 

yamcha's acting was cringworthy. you feel embarrassed watching it.

summoning shenron was odd. 

and they air bend by the way. they use their ki to air bend. maybe that's not so bad though.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

Zero x said:


> I've been quite neutral about this movie (since I'll see this is in theater eventually) but after watching the first part of it on youtube the one thing that really pissed me off is that Goku is worried about talking to girls, is presumably shy and wants to be "normal"....
> Goku is supposed to be a wild dude, always laughing and talking and not giving a rat's ass if he's not normal and all that other good stuff that made Goku... Goku...
> he's not supposed to be freakin Peter Parker....



yeah I agree. I did not see Goku at all. Like I said in my other post, Justin Chatwin would have made a decent Krillin or Teen Gohan.



tari101190 said:


> and about yamcha and roshi.
> 
> yamcha's acting was cringworthy. you feel embarrassed watching it.



Sad thing is Roshi was probably the one character that was somewhat faithful to the series, but Chow's acting was...it seemed like he was forcing his actions, trying too hard to be Roshi, especially when he was trying to act goofy. Somebody like Jackie Chan probably would have been much better in that role.

What the fuck was the point of Yamcha being in the movie? Was he really necessary to have as Bulma's "love interest"? He easily had the worst, most irrelevant lines in the movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, that was terrible...


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I just watched *Goku The Last Airbender*(wtf is with Airbending shit) anyways its like I always knew it would be. It sucked in everyway. It also had some of the worst dialog in any movie I have seen. With lines like, " I am Goku, I am Oozaru, to become one I must be two." Or " Leave it punk you are getting your clock cleaned". Please in this economy there is no reason to spend money on this film, I promise you, you will have more enjoyment watching your money burn. 

The only good things about this film were.
- Jamie Chungs Tits
- Emmy Rossums Body.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

should i keep chamber pot handy, in case of have to shit and vomit while i watch the movie :S


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

"YOU USED KI!"

"JOO KNOWZ ABOOT KI?????"

Jesus christ... 

The Movie Fan in me Laughed his ass off. 
The Dragonnball fan in me died a little.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

The acting, especially on Chatwin's and the actor for Yamcha's part was simply atrocious. Chatwin delivered his lines (especially those clearly meant to have emotion) in such a flat and monotone way it made me cringe...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

god if this shit makes money we cann really look forward to bad adaptations of naruto and bleach.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

It apparently made about $10,000,000 USD on its opening weekend in Asia.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

^ i never wanted a dragonball z movie, what u talkin bout willis? 

Haha , can't believe i have 56 posts in this thread, all trashing this movie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

Even said:


> If I ever see this movie, I'm not paying for it....
> Yoho, yoho, a pirate's life for me



You've given me an idea...One Piece: The Live-Action Adventure! Starring Topher Grace as Monkey D. Luffy, a bored high-schooler who embarks on the wondrous of the pirate life with encouragement from his now deceased grandfather and legendary privateer Gol D. Roger! Luffy is sure to meet friends along the way like buxom Nami (played Kirsten Dunst), the lone swordsman Zoro (Dwayne Johnson), and the eccentric, cowardly but ever-so-faithful prankster Ussop (Jamie Kennedy)! But along the way he also makes enemies, like the evil Red-Haired Shanks (Kelsey Grammer) and Dracule Mihawk (Antonio Banderas)! Can Luffy and friends save the world and stop these dastardly pirates from attaining the legendary Devil's Fruit? You have to watch to find out!

NOW OFF TO FOX STUDIOS!!!

And yes...I was bored...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 17, 2009)

Well..that sucked..

Not only did it fail as a faithful adaptation of DragonBall..

It also failed as a good action-adventure movie..

The fight scenes were shitty,actors shitty,CG shitty..

At least the music was good.


It fails on almost all conceivable levels..


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> narutosimpson and Midler T,
> 
> You guys gave me all kinds of shit for trashing on this movie.
> While I agreed with you guys about giving it an opportunity by at least seeing it.
> ...



I don't think it was because you were hating on the movie.

What did you in and caused people to give you shit was the long rant topic you made about loving Dragonball growing up. 

There might have been more but I can't remember.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You've given me an idea...One Piece: The Live-Action Adventure! Starring Topher Grace as Monkey D. Luffy, a bored high-schooler who embarks on the wondrous of the pirate life with encouragement from his now deceased grandfather and legendary privateer Gol D. Roger! Luffy is sure to meet friends along the way like buxom Nami (played Kirsten Dunst), the lone swordsman Zoro (Dwayne Johnson), and the eccentric, cowardly but ever-so-faithful prankster Ussop (Jamie Kennedy)! But along the way he also makes enemies, like the evil Red-Haired Shanks (Kelsey Grammer) and Dracule Mihawk (Antonio Banderas)! Can Luffy and friends save the world and stop these dastardly pirates from attaining the legendary Devil's Fruit? You have to watch to find out!
> 
> NOW OFF TO FOX STUDIOS!!!
> 
> And yes...I was bored...



I swear if somebody even attempts to make One Piece live action I might have to commit mass murder.

OP already got raped by 4Kids, It doesn't need any more trauma.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I don't think it was because you were hating on the movie.
> 
> What did you in and caused people to give you shit was the long rant topic you made about loving Dragonball growing up.
> 
> There might have been more but I can't remember.



Yeah, its true. I did write an incredibly long rant. It was made in essay form and I titled it an "essay" but everyone who read it wanted a 3 sentence "This movie will suck..." when it was a more personal approach. 

Some people didnt like it. While the other 75 Positive Reps I got did. 

The essay wasnt about how much of an elitist I was or how much of a weabo I am like some thought. In fact the ones that came to that conclusion didnt read the entire thing. 

The essay was a chronological look at Americans wallowing in ignorance for the sake of a dollar. Its getting worse and worse. Hollywood is running out of ideas..... better yet...they RAN OUT of ideas years ago. 

It makes me sad to know that Dragonball was the first in the many anime to Hollywood conversions to come. Think your Bleach, One Piece and Naruto are safe? No, they are subject depending on the succes of a movie like this. 

Opening weekends mean nothing. Curiosity can make some cash. Word of mouth will Kill this movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

omg, what did i just watch? Dragonball you say?  Only in the most superficial sense was that a dragonball movie.  I'm not gonna insult the talent in the movie, but it just didn't do it for me.  

I kinda wonder who this movie was made for.  For most of the OG fan of db/dbz (like people who got db/dbz when it first landed in the US), they are like 30+ yr olds right now.  this movie can't possibly cut it.  Even 7 yr olds who watched the dub when it was first out are like...20+ now?  I just don't know if they would want a movie like this.  

I'm just at a loss.  This movie had asian fever, pointless characters, perverted storyline (not _that _perverted either)...


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Just finished watching this shit fest, and boy oh boy I am amazed this film was worst than I speculated it would be. 1/10 the 1 been for the soundtrack.


----------



## S (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck you grandpa, i?m going to that party


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 17, 2009)

I just saw the full movie from that Youtube link... Oh wow, that movie was just terrible... I never saw the anime or manga but the movie was so bad that it still feels like an insult to the original series.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 17, 2009)

it already aired in the USA??


----------



## Si Style (Mar 17, 2009)

I always stood by this film, staying optimistic.

Boy was I wrong...


----------



## S (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh come on now, it was not that bad


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't watch it, my brother's fucking game is so loud I can't hear the dialouge.

I guess its a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Look all you need to know is that Piccolo created Goku 2000 years ago and that Goku ditches his grandpa on his 2001st birthday to go see Chi Chi at her swinging party.

Just like in the manga.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Look all you need to know is that Piccolo created Goku 2000 years ago and that *Goku ditches his grandpa on his 2001st birthday to go see Chi Chi* at her swinging party.
> 
> Just like in the manga.



Are you serious!?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish I wasn't ............


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

*sigh*

Brother stopped playing his game. I'll watch the first part now.

Edit: OH. THAT'S GREAT. MY FUCKING OTHER BROTHER GOT ON NOW.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Look all you need to know is that in Dragonball "Ki" is used to open lockers, Light fires, and heal people. The Oozaru is Goku's real name. That everyone gets around on a hovering Jeep, Yamucha is not a martial martist. And that the one wish Goku gets from the 10 foot long Shen Ron is to bring Roshi back (Why not Grandpa Gohan?)
And that The Final KamehameHa is not a Ki Blast.... its a elevator that magicaly gets you in you opponents face.... 

Just like in the Manga.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You've given me an idea...One Piece: The Live-Action Adventure! Starring Topher Grace as Monkey D. Luffy, a bored high-schooler who embarks on the wondrous of the pirate life with encouragement from his now deceased grandfather and legendary privateer Gol D. Roger! Luffy is sure to meet friends along the way like buxom Nami (played Kirsten Dunst), the lone swordsman Zoro (Dwayne Johnson), and the eccentric, cowardly but ever-so-faithful prankster Ussop (Jamie Kennedy)! But along the way he also makes enemies, like the evil Red-Haired Shanks (Kelsey Grammer) and Dracule Mihawk (Antonio Banderas)! Can Luffy and friends save the world and stop these dastardly pirates from attaining the legendary Devil's Fruit? You have to watch to find out!
> 
> NOW OFF TO FOX STUDIOS!!!
> 
> And yes...I was bored...



Hey sounds like you got a future at Fox buddy.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Look all you need to know is that in Dragonball "Ki" is used to open lockers, Light fires, and heal people. The Oozaru is Goku's real name. That everyone gets around on a hovering Jeep, Yamucha is not a martial martist. And that the one wish Goku gets from the 10 foot long Shen Ron is to bring Roshi back (Why not Grandpa Gohan?)
> And that The Final KamehameHa is not a Ki Blast.... its a elevator that magicaly gets you in you opponents face....
> 
> Just like in the Manga.



So basically, he wastes all this time looking for the Dragonballs and Roshi ends up dying along the way. So he wastes a wish to bring him back? Shit, wouldn't it have been better if they didn't go looking for the Dragonballs _at all_?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> So basically, he wastes all this time looking for the Dragonballs and Roshi ends up dying along the way. So he wastes a wish to bring him back? Shit, wouldn't it have been better if they didn't go looking for the Dragonballs _at all_?



WOW............... I didnt even think about it that way. 

I didn't think this movie could fail any more after I saw it...

Damn, proven wrong again. I have to drop my score from a 1/10

to 

.5/10


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge I thought it was Goku's birthday not Gohans.

Oh my mistake, I reread your post, from the way it was worded it made it seem like you meant Gohan  Not Goku's 2001st b'day.


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

Worst movie ever anyone?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't know the movie was out.

Imagine I clicked on this thread to ask people ''what if the movie is actually good''? lol.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> I didn't know the movie was out.
> 
> Imagine I clicked on this thread to ask people ''what if the movie is actually good''? lol.



Its been posted before... but this guy hit the nail right on the head.

He pretty much summed up every thought I had on the movie except what Chee just pointed out.....


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Look all you need to know is that in Dragonball "Ki" is used to open lockers, Light fires, and heal people. The Oozaru is Goku's real name. That everyone gets around on a hovering Jeep, Yamucha is not a martial martist. And that the one wish Goku gets from the 10 foot long Shen Ron is to bring Roshi back (*Why not Grandpa Gohan?)*
> And that The Final KamehameHa is not a Ki Blast.... its a elevator that magicaly gets you in you opponents face....
> 
> Just like in the Manga.



You stupid noob who needs Shenron when Roshi can just Kamehameha Gohan corpse back to life.......................at least according to DBE.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

Even said:


> Worst movie ever anyone?



I've seen worse.

Well, this movie seems like it will be a bomb. It had a poor opening weekend of a measly $10.1 million USD across *Asia*, not just Japan, but the entire continent...The cost to make the film was about $100,000,000. The movie has already been leaked on the internet, so any decently intelligent person will find a way to get their hands on it. So there goes possibly a few hundred thousand that won't be going to theaters...word of mouth will discourage even more from going to the theater to see this movie. I predict at best they may make a little more than half of the money it took to make the film.


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Look all you need to know is that Piccolo created Goku 2000 years ago and that *Goku ditches his grandpa on his 2001st birthday to go see Chi Chi at her swinging party.*
> Just like in the manga.



Actually it was his 2018th birthday.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've seen worse.
> 
> Well, this movie seems like it will be a bomb. It had a poor opening weekend of a measly $10.1 million USD across *Asia*, not just Japan, but the entire continent...The cost to make the film was about $100,000,000. The movie has already been leaked on the internet, so any decently intelligent person will find a way to get their hands on it. I predict at best they may make a little more than half of the money it took to make the film.



Probably means they won't make two more? Hopefully.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> You stupid noob who needs Shenron when Roshi can just Kamehameha Gohan corpse back to life.......................at least according to DBE.



You stupid noob who needs Shenron when Goku can just Kamehameha Roshi's corpse back to life.......................at least according to DBE.

C what I did thar.

And it was his 2001st birthday, Piccolo and Oozaru was 2000 years before present day. And Goku was found as a baby 18 years before the start of the movie hence he was 1982years old when he was found by Gohan


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

"His 2018th Birthday"

You are all right. I stand corrected. 2018th birthday. 

LOL..... *long sigh* I really wanna stab someone at FOX.


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Serp said:


> You stupid noob who needs Shenron when Goku can just Kamehameha Roshi's corpse back to life.......................at least according to DBE.
> 
> C what I did thar.
> 
> And it was his 2001st birthday, Piccolo and Oozaru was 2000 years before present day. And Goku was found as a baby 18 years before the start of the movie hence he was 1982years old when he was found by Gohan



I see what you tried there but the movie only showed Roshi's Kamehameha as been the one to revive the dead. Goku's just makes him fly and knocks evil green aliens in muscle suits out. 


Oh you got me on the age thing though.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

The funny part is that I think the movie is trying to hint to us that *EXACTLY* 2000 years ago Was when Piccolo was imprisoned. Meaning that the Eclipse, Goku's birthday and the unexplained resurrection of Picollo happen all within a single anniversary date of 2000 years. Meaning Goku was turning EXACTLY *2000* years old and he was found by Gohan around 18 years ago.... but thats just stupid no matter how you look at it. 

"Hopefully they wont make more"

Sadly, we know SOMEONE will try. It will be funny seeing Vegeta being forced to call him Oozaru.... wait... they'll just scrap it and say that Piccollo stole Oozaru from The Saiyajins.... His original name was "Kakarot" and hes actually 4000 years old. Vegeta shows up cuz hes pissed at Piccollo.....who is still alive... I'd better stop.


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

Is Piccolo green, btw?


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Even said:


> Is Piccolo green, btw?



Yellowish Green.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

What I lol'd at was when he went Oozaru his Gi was open and flaring but when he turned it was closed and belted up again


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Never mind how goku got into his Gi *mid-explosion-Hovering-Jeep-Flight*


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Serp said:


> What I lol'd at was when he went Oozaru his Gi was open and flaring but when he turned it was closed and belted up again



First rule is there are no rules, apparently it applies to clothes as well.


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Never mind how goku got into his Gi *mid-explosion-Hovering-Jeep-Flight*




Its fairly obvious he changed in the rubble, even in a life and death situation the dude wanted to rock that Gi now that?s what I call dedicated.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dude, this movie has so much fail i think its reached new levels of epic fail undiscovered until recently. 

Like there was this bar at the bottom of fail..... and somehow this movie dug deeper. 

Where are the Motivational posters? I can see it now... a pic Of JusChat.. with a Dragonball and the line is. "Beyond Fail" -Unearthed 4/8/2009.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone have a version I can watch?

Youtube one was deleted.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

This film is going to be bad lol the things I've heard like Oozaru not being that tall and Roshi resseurcting people with kamehameha


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe if he cracked an emotion... did some character research... and attempted to act good I might agree with you.. but I dont. He sucked. So did everyone else in this movie. Actually, James Marsters passes probably BECAUSE of the few lines he has.


----------



## S (Mar 17, 2009)

There is a stream on Justin TV Chee.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Maybe if he cracked an emotion... did some character research... and attempted to act good I might agree with you.. but I dont. He sucked. So did everyone else in this movie. Actually, James Marsters passes probably BECAUSE of the few lines he has.



You do know the actor doesn't get to write the movie, nor pick the lines he had to work with what he had, even if he didn't like it 'fuck him' according to the director and all the other big wigs. I agree on the emotion thing though, but character research wouldn't really have helped that much IMO.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

fato said:


> There is a stream on Justin TV Chee.



Kay, thanks. :3


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> So basically, he wastes all this time looking for the Dragonballs and Roshi ends up dying along the way. So he wastes a wish to bring him back? Shit, wouldn't it have been better if they didn't go looking for the Dragonballs _at all_?



Haven't seen the movie, but im guessing the idea of finding the Dragonballs was to prevent Piccolo from finding them first? Just a theory..


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Haven't seen the movie, but im guessing the idea of finding the Dragonballs was to prevent Piccolo from finding them first? Just a theory..



Yea, that makes sense.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Haven't seen the movie, but im guessing the idea of finding the Dragonballs was to prevent Piccolo from finding them first? Just a theory..



Basically yes. And Bulma wants them as super batteries to power the world .


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 17, 2009)

I bet people are just dying to see the movie so... 

I Love Watching Barcelona Play - Valencia Striker David Villa

I'm only 8 minutes in, at the scene where he says Chichi's name is stupid and god is it awful


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, that makes sense.



I'm wondering why Goku didn't just wish Roshi *and* Gohan back...

And the way he summoned the dragon...it was cringe-worthy yet kinda funny at the same time...


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

I lol'd when he did this little angry face.



> I'm wondering why Goku didn't just wish Roshi and Gohan back...



I'm wondering why he didn't wish for everyone to have a wish. Greedy asshole.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 17, 2009)

lol flying kick slo-mo and horrible one-liners

*guy punches glass*

"that... gotta hurt"

All this cheese  it's killing me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

shen ron sucked, there was only one instance in dragonball that i remember seeing shen ron's tail end.   About 99.9% of his appearences he was infinitely long. ridiculous, it wasn't even something they had to change, they just changed it for the fuck of it.

I would say some minute parts i liked ,but i don't wanna encourage anybody to pay to watch this or possibly make a sequel.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 17, 2009)

And you people bitch about Funimation. 

And you people bitch about Funimation.

And you people have the nerve to bitch about Funimation.

You people have kept moaning and bitching about Funimation for years, saying it's strayed so far from the original anime and that Sean Schemmel will never be Son Goku. You all badmouth Chris Sabat and everyone else who worked on that show.

Well, you people should be paying your respects. Because this movie *sucks!* If anything ruins the franchise, it will be this movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin Chatwin is not Son Goku. I don't care what you people say, Justin Chatwin is not Goku. Give me Sean Schemmel's whiny screams any day over this wimp. He is boring cliched nerd turned hero without the slightest bit of originality on him. He grimaces and flexes his neck like someone who has down syndrome. People, he is not Son Goku.

The rest of the cast is easily as horrible. Chi-chi is boring, and cannot perform anything remotely realistic. Masters as Piccolo is laughable and probably the most enjoyable thing about the movie. Don't get me started on Yamcha, *do not get me started on Yamcha
!* I honestly wanted to punch the agency that casted him.

As for the story, or lack thereof, it's a complete mess. Never has there been a finer example of the words shortcut and cliche. The whole story feels so bland and sans personality that this could've been any highschool/roadtrip/martial arts movie with nothing original about it. The only thing this movie has going for it is the name Dragonball!




I've heard people bitch about countless adaptations, but this is by far the worst. It doesn't even have the nerve to be loyal to the original source material. Hell, it doesn't even try to be good. I'm sorry, but this is the last straw, Hollywood.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

Apparently, the bootleg version has around 15 minutes cut out.

Though after seeing this movie I dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

haha, the parts i did see were interminable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2009)

This sounds hilarious. Worse than Chun-Li movie? Is that possible!?!?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

I actually liked the Funimation dub...BUT I HATED OCEAN GROUP!!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I actually liked the Funimation dub...BUT I HATED OCEAN GROUP!!!



Whichever one you like, they're still better than this piece of turd!


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

This was bad I watched the movie.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 17, 2009)

It didn't bother anyone else with the whole Airbending shit? I think these people had a DVD of Avatar mixed when they researched DB for 5 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2009)

This movie rocks! It has airbending, The Force, that dude from Crouching Tiger, hot babes, a dragon, and Spike from Angel in it!

How could it not rock?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> It didn't bother anyone else with the whole Airbending shit? I think these people had a DVD of Avatar mixed when they researched DB for 5 minutes.



i'm not familiar with avatar, i don't know what it is other than that bending is the premise of that show.

I know that the terms "airbending " is not ever used in the hundreds of episodes of dragonball(z) i watched.  

It did bother me , among the other things.  It's so bizarre.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2009)

Movie isn't that bad, high school part was pretty lame though. It's just a really bleh movie.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie rocks! It has airbending, The Force, that dude from Crouching Tiger, hot babes, a dragon, and Spike from Angel in it!
> 
> How could it not rock?



hillarious


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 17, 2009)

son_michael said:


> hillarious



Well son_michael, what's your opinion on the movie?


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

It wasn't a bad movie for an average movie well actually yes it was to me and  It was horrible by DB standards.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

I still say it wasn't the worst thing ever.

As a movie itself (this means by not comparing it to Dragonball)it's probably a little better than Tyler Perry's movies. Better than MK: Annihilation (which was more of a disappointment then anything). Better than Ninja Turtles 3. Same level as Batman & Robin, but that movie clearly didn't take itself seriously. Probably on the same level as Street Fighter (JCVDamme version) and Super Mario, but not as "charming".

Just a very forgettable movie.

It's kind of like comparing bad video games. There's the "legendary bad AKA so bad it's hilarious" (Superman 64, E.T. Zelda CDI games) and then there's "not terrible but not good" (Secret of Evermore)


----------



## son_michael (Mar 17, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well son_michael, what's your opinion on the movie?



I havent watched it,ill be seeing it in the movies with good quality and good sound. 


I refuse to watch a crappy cam version that's incomplete


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I havent watched it,ill be seeing it in the movies with good quality and good sound.
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch a crappy cam version that's incomplete



The good quality is already on the internet...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I havent watched it,ill be seeing it in the movies with good quality and good sound.
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch a crappy cam version that's incomplete



haha, u think the cam will make a difference?  I've seen good movies with bad cams, believe me, it won't make a difference for this movie.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 18, 2009)

so the complete good quality version is available?




well im still gonna wait because my friends and I are supposed to go to the theaters to see it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2009)

son_michael said:


> so the complete good quality version is available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on! Use that money on a movie that's worth it man!


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Movie isn't that bad, high school part was pretty lame though. It's just a really bleh movie.





chulance said:


> It wasn't a bad movie for an average movie well actually yes it was to me and  It was horrible by DB standards.





Supa Swag said:


> I still say it wasn't the worst thing ever.
> 
> As a movie itself (this means by not comparing it to Dragonball)it's probably a little better than Tyler Perry's movies. Better than MK: Annihilation (which was more of a disappointment then anything). Better than Ninja Turtles 3. Same level as Batman & Robin, but that movie clearly didn't take itself seriously. Probably on the same level as Street Fighter (JCVDamme version) and Super Mario, but not as "charming".
> 
> ...



agreed, saw the first 20 minutes and its average movie so far, thats all. not the worse thing in the world, wont bring down the apocalypse.




narutosimpson said:


> haha, u think the cam will make a difference?  I've seen good movies with bad cams, believe me, it won't make a difference for this movie.



Well, if the only thing a movie has going for it is visual effects than yes. I saw shacky cam watchmen and didnt think it was all that great, while other people swore it was best movie ever.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 18, 2009)

if I would have seen watchmen without the ultra sound and epic quality I wouldn't think its movie of the year{which I currently do}



watchmen was epic beyond words and this is coming from someone who knew NOTHING about the comics


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Watchmen lost its "umph" for me over the past week.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 18, 2009)

DBE's high quality is one of its most positive attributes. shacky cam wont do it. It's not like dark knight, which i saw in practically black and right and still was blown away. IT depends on what youre looking for when u watch a movie. 


DBE, i knew what to expect and thats what i got. Wacthmen,  on the other hand, couldve been the next dark knight or better but it didnt live up to it's potential, that was my big grief with that. no real villian, no epic final battle or un see able plot twist. and i didnt even read the book.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

The thing about TDK is that it balanced intelligence and entertainment. Morals and explosions. Watchmen...engh. I mean Watchmen was good, but not great. TDK and Iron Man both _arguably_ stand alone as the best comic book adaptations.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> The thing about TDK is that it balanced intelligence and entertainment. Morals and explosions. Watchmen...engh. I mean Watchmen was good, but not great. TDK and Iron Man both _arguably_ stand alone as the best comic book adaptations.



I dunno. TDK is easily a stand alone movie all by itself, but I'm still trying to figure out the appeal of Iron Man. I mean, I get RDJ was a knockout for his role and that Jon Faveau is witty, but I didn't see anything extraordinary by it.

But at least they're still a lot better than this piece of garbage. I swear to god, I don't know whether to punch the director, the casting company or the hack who played Yamcha.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 18, 2009)

a positive review on dbe:amazed


even better


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2009)

This movie might make less money than I initially thought...You can find DBE on the net like it was a Naruto episode...


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I dunno. TDK is easily a stand alone movie all by itself, but I'm still trying to figure out the appeal of Iron Man. I mean, I get RDJ was a knockout for his role and that Jon Faveau is witty, but I didn't see anything extraordinary by it.



It was mostly the action scenes and the great script. RDJ sure helped it a lot. 

It was funny in the appropiate parts and its also very serious at times. It balances both of those in a smart way and that completely won everyone over.

Different from TDK in terms of moral values, but still a very smart movie.

The other two superhero movies I like are alright, its not amazing like Iron Man and TDK were. Spiderman has too many campy moments. X-Men had some lame lines of dialouge and the acting wasn't so hot at moments.
And everything else just sucks balls (and yea, I don't care that much for the Burton's Batman).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> agreed, saw the first 20 minutes and its average movie so far, thats all. not the worse thing in the world, wont bring down the apocalypse.



u didn't see the last 20 minutes then, and that's the travesty, I think i spoilered on shen long already, but he looks dismal 
*Spoiler*: __ 



like a worm or garden snake, not epic shen long summoning at all


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 18, 2009)

son_michael said:


> a positive review on dbe:amazed
> 
> 
> even better



I went to his profile page and looked at his favorites:



> Books: The twilight books


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Welp. That just lost all of his credibility.


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Spiderman has too many campy moments.



The first one was spectacular. The second one was less good; didn't see the third one, heard it was a soap-opera 



Chee said:


> X-Men had some lame lines of dialouge and the acting wasn't so hot at moments.



I agreed.




But I just don't see how Iron Man was that pleasing. It wasn't bad by any stretch, but I personally found TDK much better, and even Watchmen was more entertaining, IMO.

Those 3 + original Spiderman = best comic adaptations of my generation





On-topic; this movie looks absolutely awful. I was completely slayed when I saw trailers not only for a shitty DBZ live-action, but a cheesy Street Fighter one as well


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 18, 2009)

son_michael said:


> a positive review on dbe:amazed
> 
> 
> even better






Your example is a stormsink Youtube review? 

SERIOUSLY? 

You do know this guy is notorious for recieving hate responses right?
Pretty much every Dragon Ball fan hates this guy. 

But considering its you Son Micheal, Im not really surprised. In fact a lot of stupid things you have said in the past reminds me of him. If you told me you WERE HIM... I'd believe you. 

How is that a positive review? A complete fat ass nerd sits in his mom's basement with his Halo 3 shirt and His PSP and tell us he is going to watch it at work; is who I should be listening to? 

This review is epic fail on so many normal human standards its not even funny. The first 6 minutes and 30 seconds he talks about what he didnt like about the movie... talks about how he liked Bulma and Roshi for about 30 seconds and tells us he hated the ending for 2 minutes then finishes by telling us how to pronounce "Ka may ya mey ya". 

The Ka may ya may ya part alone is enough to write this fucking moron off. 

It is called Ka-Me-Ha-Me-Ha. It was never an arguement and this fucking fat piece of shit in this video needs to be stabbed.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

I liked the second Spiderman more than the first. Although I cringe every time that glass comes towards Doc Ock's wife. She just stands there for like five whole seconds just screaming at it. MOVE DUMB BITCH.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2009)

i hated the first spider-man it was boring


----------



## Catterix (Mar 18, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Your example is a stormsink Youtube review?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?
> 
> ...



You need... emotional help.  Harbouring such anger is unhealthy. 

If nothing else, Son_Michael was expressing shock at a positive review, he wasn't trying to use it as an argument. I'm in no way supporting Michael, in fact, he bothers me immensely, but there's no need to go on such an immature, self-wank of a tyrade.

As for me, I might check out the movie, probably won't though. It depends how bored I am. Unlike you, Urarenge, I'm a real fan who won't mind if there's some shitty movie like this out, because I still love Dragonball and nothing will change that. In a years time, no one will remember this film even existed. But Dragonball will remain.

This movie can do nothing to tarnish the series, in fact, the fact that it's so different is beneficial because it can just be seen as a shit cash-in movie that barey relates to the series at all. As opposed to, the Watchmen, which people might choose to see instead of reading the comic, and it's poor quality will just turn people off.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Catterix said:


> You need... emotional help.  Harbouring such anger is unhealthy.
> 
> If nothing else, Son_Michael was expressing shock at a positive review, he wasn't trying to use it as an argument. I'm in no way supporting Michael, in fact, he bothers me immensely, but there's no need to go on such an immature, self-wank of a tyrade.
> 
> ...



lol son and Ura have been quarreling for a while. I'm not suprised by his little rant.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 18, 2009)

Catterix said:


> You need... emotional help.  Harbouring such anger is unhealthy.



You are correct. It is harboured emotion. I sat for 150 pages of Son Micheal, Adonis and CrazyMTF insulting me and calling me childish names. I never once retaliated and sunk to their level.  I even took it upon myself to leave this thread and let the retarded assholes agree with each other and lick each others asses while they harassed anyone who thought the movie looked bad. 

Now the movie is out. Its a bad movie. As a Dragonball movie it is atrocious. As an Action Movie it is absolutly terrible. As just a movie, there have been worse such as Mortal Kombat Annhilation.. but this movie isn't far off. 

I've taken the gloves off now that there is proof. 



> If nothing else, Son_Michael was expressing shock at a positive review, he wasn't trying to use it as an argument. I'm in no way supporting Michael, in fact, he bothers me immensely, but there's no need to go on such an immature, self-wank of a tyrade.



Yeah, at first I thought he was just shocked to find one too.... then I watched the Video review he posted. It only made sense that Son Micheal searched out the one Fat bastard on youtube that I hate the most. 




> As for me, I might check out the movie, probably won't though. It depends how bored I am. Unlike you, Urarenge, I'm a real fan who won't mind if there's some shitty movie like this out, because I still love Dragonball and nothing will change that.



I Implore you to save your money and not give 20th Century fox your hard earned cash... they didnt work hard for it. Why should they get it? 

So now I'm not a true fan. I'm going to use the anti-weabo poisonous words. I am no less of a fan than you because I dislike one thing about the franchise.



> In a years time, no one will remember this film even existed. But Dragonball will remain.



I hope you are right. I really do. Hopefully there wont be a sequel to add salt to the wound. 



> This movie can do nothing to tarnish the series, in fact, the fact that it's so different is beneficial because it can just be seen as a shit cash-in movie that barey relates to the series at all. As opposed to, the Watchmen, which people might choose to see instead of reading the comic, and it's poor quality will just turn people off.



I agree with you for the most part. because of how different this movie is it may go down as some "abysmal American Hollywood attempt" 

The problem doesn't just lay with Dragon Ball though. Because of this film, more of our favorite manga/anime is going to start getting picked up by Hollywood.... because lets face it. Hollywood is out of ideas.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 18, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> You are correct. It is harboured emotion. I sat for 150 pages of Son Micheal, Adonis and CrazyMTF insulting me and calling me childish names. I never once retaliated and sunk to their level.  I even took it upon myself to leave this thread and let the retarded assholes agree with each other and lick each others asses while they harassed anyone who thought the movie looked bad.
> 
> Now the movie is out. Its a bad movie. As a Dragonball movie it is atrocious. As an Action Movie it is absolutly terrible. As just a movie, there have been worse such as Mortal Kombat Annhilation.. but this movie isn't far off.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying fairy maturely. To be honest, my "true fan" comment was just a backlash against how damn much your original "Essay" pissed me off  I kind of wanted to see if you'd use the logic you did to contradict yourself.

I don't really hold much weight on the money I spend to be honest  I earn ?100 a day being a waiter and given I live at home and am still at college, I don't have to pay taxes, so ?6 on a movie ticket to see something that I will most likely enjoy for it's pure awfulness, doesn't seem such a bad idea. I go to the cinema pretty much every week, seeing trash like Hush, or Igor to masterpieces like Gran Turino or The Reader. I appreciate quality, but I can usually enjoy crap too 

My only problem with paying for the ticket is that it in some way financially supports the company that made this abomination


----------



## son_michael (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont understand you urarenge....why are you flamming and trying to start a fight with me? 


you have anger problems and I dont even know why you have ANY sort of problem with me, I certaintly dont remember fighting with you for 150 pages,I remember negging you for insulting me{you started that} and then you sending me a message that you deserved it for your attitude and yet you keep doing exactly the same thing....



end this little spout please otherwise your going on my ignore list


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 18, 2009)

ok just watched the movie and........

I was really optimistic about this movie but damn...
did they even try to make it at least half decent...? 

cons:
-every character was under-developed, (partly due to the short runtime)
-Piccolo got all but 10-15 mins of screen time and hardly looked intimidating or like final villain material
-Goku wasn't goku, he was Peter Parker shooting a kamehameha...
-Yamcha sounded like some video game character...and had no fighting skills...at all...
-Emmy Rossum sounded like she was reading from a book...
-Oozaru should have nothing to do with Piccolo...
-air bending? in dbz?
-the Kamehameha can heal people?!...
-lol at goku summoning the dragon...oh and Shen ron looked like an eel...
-overall looked like a saturday morning kids show...even the sfx were not all that special

now for the pros:
-soundtrack (such an awesome sountrack wasted on a movie like this...)

I was thinking about going to the theaters to watch this but now it's out of the question..

good thing is we get to forget about this sorry excuse for a movie cuz we get  in April..


----------



## Noah (Mar 18, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet, and probably won't until the weekend. But you can all fully expect me to return praising it as the best movie ever.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 18, 2009)

Watched it last night. Was too short to have any feelings for it besides disgust and regret.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 18, 2009)

There's been some talk that when DB:E is released in the U.S. it will be around 100 minutes, instead of the 89 that was released in Asia. 

It's not really confirmed, but if that's true that's a retarded move on Fox's part.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't seen this yet, but I don't get _why_ they bothered to call it Dragonball. Why not just give it a different title, because It doesn't look anything like it. Im still going to see it though, even if I don't like the look of it, I may end up liking it anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> There's been some talk that when DB:E is released in the U.S. it will be around 100 minutes, instead of the 89 that was released in Asia.
> 
> It's not really confirmed, but if that's true that's a retarded move on Fox's part.


 The extra 11 minutes will be Goku charging up his ki, yelling, while in the middle of fighting Piccolo.

This will give it a "DBZ" feel that we're all so used to here in the states.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2009)

Ugh, I was going to watch the movie I downloaded yesterday, but the quality was just too poor. As crappy as everyone says this is, I hate crappy video quality most of all. Guess I'm waiting it out until a good version pops up.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2009)

please do I've got zero patience when it comes to things like this, there's some rep waiting for you in return.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The extra 11 minutes will be Goku charging up his ki, yelling, while in the middle of fighting Piccolo.
> 
> This will give it a "DBZ" feel that we're all so used to here in the states.



goku on the toilet and chi chi buying her tampons


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 18, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> goku on the toilet and chi chi buying her tampons



Maybe the 11 minutes will be the conception of Gohan. I would go pay for this movie is we got to see Jamie Chungs tits. Thats about the only thing that could notch this movie to watchable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

I implore you all not to watch this movie.


I watched it last night. It was atrocious. Even if you don't know what Dragonball is, this movie is worse than an afterschool special. It's worse than the Street Fighter movie. It's worse than Gold Member. It's worse than any movie you have ever seen.

Normally, I am not a big stickler for acting and such, but I cannot ignore how terrible Chatwin was at delivering his lines. It sounded like some asshole woke up at 4am and delivered his lines while reading the news paper, in between eating a slice of toast. It was horrible. My 13 year old nephew could do it better. Shit, my 7 year old nephew could.

The Kamehemaheha at the end was HILARIOUS. It looked like they panned out and switched to a little doll on a string rig with a little special effects. He was flying up towards Piccolo screaming "HAAAAAAAAA" accompanied by effects that look like they were made with Late Night with Conan Obrien's special effect crew.

As for the length, I think I actually  nailed it:


CrazyMoronX said:


> 89 minutes?
> 
> The chances of this movie being good just went from 10% to 0.01%.
> 
> ...


 Cut down the 1 hour to about 25 minutes of highschool shit and flip it with 35 minutes of bullshit with Bulma, take out 5 minutes of fighting, 2 minutes off of Piccolo's fight scene, and add in a plastic suit Oozaru monster, and I was spot-on.

This was awful.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2009)

Movie is just really bland, it isn't bad. Its like one of those movies you see on HBO at 4:25 AM


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

I disagree. 

The plot development is horrible. It basically dumps you into the middle of a story with very little information. Piccolo escaped from a 2,000 year imprisonment--somehow, who knows? Goku is considered a "freak" and is picked on by jocks at highschool--WHY?!? 

The movie's character development is ridiculously rushed. You don't really know why anyone is doing anything. This wouldn't be a problem if there was more action in the movie, but there are a total of like, 3 fight scenes, spanning all of 15 minutes. The rest if bullshit running around.

It was just a piece of garbage as a movie alone, and even worse as a Dragonball adaptation. 

The special effects were pretty horrid. I don't know what they were doing with their 100,000,000 dollar budget. Perhaps they put all of that into salaries for the actors, I don't know.

I've seen better acting in a Saturday primetime Sci-fi movie, honestly. If this movie came on TV and I started to watch it, I'd burn my television and shove my head into the melted pile of steamy, plastic goo and die.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't seem to find the so called "screener" out there :S All I find is a crappy cam version!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't bother. Just watch the cam version if you must.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

cmx review is spot on


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 19, 2009)

check out the official site of the movie....  
The site has better sfx than the movie...
:amazed :WOW @ what happens when u hover the mouse pointer over the dragonball Goku's holding....

well am off to get me a screensaver (from the Downloads section if ur interested )


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess that's where most of the $100,000,000 budget went to!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

Must be. That, or buying the rights to "Air Bending".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Must be. That, or buying the rights to "Air Bending".



shouldn't there be some infringement there.  that shit was just so weird.

the kamehameha game makes no sense on that site!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

At first when people were talking about air bending, I thought they were cracking a joke about Goku's use of Ki in the trailer.

Then I saw the movie and Roshi explicitly called it air bending. I was pretty blown away by that. A severe WTF moment. I wanted to stop watching the movie right then and there, but I decided to continue to the benefit of mankind.

*Do not watch this movie.*


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

lol Goku the Airbender?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

goku the avatar the airbender.  Here's a clue, I don't watch avatar cause it doesn't interest me, just like this movie.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 19, 2009)

Zero x said:


> The site has better sfx than the movie...
> :amazed :WOW @ what happens when u hover the mouse pointer over the dragonball *Justin Chatwin* is holding....
> \



*.........Fixed*


----------



## Even (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like the producers have mixed up Dragonball and Avatar


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 20, 2009)

Zero x said:


> check out the official site of the movie....
> The site has better sfx than the *pirated movie i watched for free* ...
> :amazed :WOW @ what happens when u hover the mouse pointer over the dragonball Goku's holding....
> 
> well am off to get me a screensaver (from the Downloads section if ur interested )



fixed for you


----------



## Grendel (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At first when people were talking about air bending, I thought they were cracking a joke about Goku's use of Ki in the trailer.
> 
> Then I saw the movie and Roshi explicitly called it air bending. I was pretty blown away by that. A severe WTF moment. I wanted to stop watching the movie right then and there, but I decided to continue to the benefit of mankind.
> 
> *Do not watch this movie.*



Damn...I haven't seen the movie yet and though I knew it was going to be bad I didn't know they were going to confuse Ki blast with the avatar's air bending...why the fuck doesn't Hollywood leave Japanese stories as they are if they are going to make these movies


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 20, 2009)

it'd be funny if they give Aang the ability to fire off ki blasts in the upcoming Avatar live action just to get back at 'DBE'...

for those of u who don't know 'The Last Airbender' is being directed by Shymalamadingdong (u know...the guy who did 'Sixth sense' , 'The Happening')


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Avatar is alright, but it's no Death Note. I've never seen TTGL or anything so I have no idea on that one.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 20, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Haven't seen ttgl or gtfo





Thank you for making my day.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Thank you for making my day.



lol, just noticed what I did there :sweat
I was out drinking all night and I haven't recovered much, so cut me some slack


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

that website is awful, just like the movie is going to be.

I can crap out shinier turds than that dragonball hover effect.


----------



## GsG (Mar 20, 2009)

> Can you Kamehameha?





Also, lol at Dragonball glowing when you move your mouse cursor on it.

Best part of the website are the Shonen Jump and Shueisha links that leads you away from the movie website.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Haven't seen ttgl or gtfo...



well u said "anything out of japan" so u can't say that with confidence.  I'm still holdling 'darker than black" and Code geass" eps from the past year i haven't eve watched yet, so i have only heard good things about those too.

And gtfo, best anime ever


----------



## SP (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to go and see this with my brother.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2009)

That's true that Avatar is better than any shounen action anime that has come from Japan recently. Animation, art, and pacing exceeds all.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 20, 2009)

Waiting for a better quality version before I see, I knew from the get-go I'd be DL this movie and the posts/reviews I've seen on forums confirms it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2009)

recently as in the last 1-2 even 3 years i'd agree...because they don't even have much shounen anymore anyways that weren't already there..just moe pandering crap now  it makes me sad that state of anime these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> Waiting for a better quality version before I see, I knew from the get-go I'd be DL this movie and the posts/reviews I've seen on forums confirms it.


 Why? So you can have higher quality shit shoveled down your throat?

Do yourself a favor: do not watch this movie whatsoever.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do yourself a favor: do not watch this movie whatsoever.



not even out of curiosity? c'mon isn't that why we all watched it in the first place...
it seems everywhere I go on the internet from forums, to youtube to fansites, pretty much everybody have watched this movie....now I wonder how it will do at the box office in the U.S...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Curiosity killed the cat. Or, in this case, the overweight Internet forum member.

Watching this movie is like dental torture.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why? So you can have higher quality shit shoveled down your throat?
> 
> Do yourself a favor: do not watch this movie whatsoever.





I've been waiting to see this movie since I first heard it was REALLY happening, so whether the shittiest movie of all time or the greatest i still wanna see it I just won't be paying for it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2009)

lol, movie is even worse than I was expecting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't come back here looking for sympathy after you ruined your life. I tried to warn you.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 20, 2009)

Sympathy? Nah; A Knife? Probably.....


----------



## son_michael (Mar 21, 2009)

alright so I wont be seeing this movie in the theaters,anybody have a link to a good quality file?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 21, 2009)

I also want to see the movie but not in theater. I didn't want to pay for this movie because it wasn't enough close to Akira Toriyama's Dragon ball but after the review i really want to see this movie cause it's look very bad even for someone who know nothing about Dragon Ball.
So if you guys have a link...


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I was reading current Box office results, and it seems DBE is doing well. I think it might clear 100,000,000 which means we will have to endure further raped movies. Dam now I know how my friend feels about the Resident Evil movies.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought this movie was going to be bad, but after I saw a commercial for it I think now it is going to be worse


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol i find a link to a bad quality version. I laugh when i saw goku coming at school. Parking are full or Renault, Peugeot and Toyota cars lol. Goku park is bike next to the last Renault Clio


This pic is from the movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

You know, that's called a hit and run. They can be sued for injuring Goku's bike and his body.

Cause Dragon Ball Law and Order is so much better than Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 21, 2009)

The movie is so fail it is fuckin lulz

the interwebz is king


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Well I was reading current Box office results, and it seems DBE is doing well. I think it might clear 100,000,000 which means we will have to endure further raped movies. Dam now I know how my friend feels about the Resident Evil movies.



Asia, which one would expect to be its biggest audience, they only managed to rake in 1/10th of what the spent on the movie...and for most movies, the opening weekend is the day they make the most money and it drops from there. So I'm going to go with my previous prediction and say they will barely make half of what they spent on it worldwide.

I think it's FOX trying to inflate this movie's performance to be honest...I mean Mortal Kombat Annihilation in the U.S. alone had a higher opening weekend than DBE did in Asia!


----------



## son_michael (Mar 21, 2009)

its too bad fox couldn't have kept it from being posted on the internet,the internet is going to be the sole reason why this movie didn't make them millions


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 21, 2009)

son_michael said:


> its too bad fox couldn't have kept it from being posted on the internet,the internet is going to be the sole reason why this movie didn't allow *us to waste millions to watch it.*



Fixed. 

Never mind that its a completely horrible movie.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Asia, which one would expect to be its biggest audience, they only managed to rake in 1/10th of what the spent on the movie...and for most movies, the opening weekend is the day they make the most money and it drops from there. So I'm going to go with my previous prediction and say they will barely make half of what they spent on it worldwide.
> 
> I think it's FOX trying to inflate this movie's performance to be honest...I mean Mortal Kombat Annihilation in the U.S. alone had a higher opening weekend than DBE did in Asia!



I don't think Asians are keen on watching movies on the opening weekend. To us, it doesn't mean anything. We just go watch whenever we want as long as they're still airing.

And then there's the whole piracy issue. :ho


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 21, 2009)

For a 70 minute movie I expected to absolutely suck I was actually kind of impressed with what they managed to incorporate in it.

Don't read if you want to see it without being spoiled:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously they won't have talking animals, but to have Mai from Pilaf and Shuu's group help Piccolo was interesting. Capsule corps' capsule gadgets, Goku's gi, ChiChi being a fighter, I guess that was supposed to be Korin who helped Roshi with the mafuba, the fact that they even had Muten Roshi's full name in it, Bulma Briefs, That the Oozaru made it, The fact that Goku's final attack on Piccollo had anything to do with the Oozaru and him flying through Piccollo like in the manga. Piccolo's minions though they weren't named as Piano, Tambourine, Cymbal, and Drum..and it was more like he had one that regenerated others, the fact that Nameksejin regenerate, the fact that the race name was even referenced though in the manga of course they and he thought Piccolo was a demon. Yumucha starting off as a desert bandit. Grandpa Gohan starting off with the 4 star ball, Bulma having the 5 star ball and finding the 2 star after (though in the manga she had both by the time she met him), Goku starting off with some type of bo.


 all in all there was a lot the film got right for such a short movie, though there were quite a few things I'd have preferred they did differently. If you go in expecting it to be just a 70 minute popcorn flick its entertaining in that right. Though if you didn't like what they did with speed racer you'll probably hate this, and even if you did like it you might not like this if you're expecting it to be done that well.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 21, 2009)

son_michael said:


> its too bad fox couldn't have kept it from being posted on the internet,the internet is going to be the sole reason why this movie didn't make them millions



Nah, the sole reason it won't make any money is because it's a bad movie.

Look at Taken, that was released in France on Feb. 2008 and in the US on Jan 2009, yet that movie has managed to gross 200 million worldwide on the fact that it's generally seen as a good movie. 

DB:E on the other hand was getting trashed before trailers and pictures even came out, trashed when they did, and is now getting MURDERED after the movie and bootleg release. Low quality of the movie and horrendous word of mouth is going to destroy this movie.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 21, 2009)

Woah..The American TV spot was awesome...I cant wait for the 100 mins version.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 21, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Woah..The American TV spot was awesome...I cant wait for the 100 mins version.



Don't do it! You're too young! Think about the children!


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 21, 2009)

mmm...delicious children 

but Popcorn will be better while watching the movie.

I will not hate this movie until it shows me the best its got on the big screen.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 21, 2009)

You guys know his bike was called Nimbus right!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 JK The movie does really suck!


----------



## spankdatbitch (Mar 21, 2009)

honestly Quit with tha hating 

this is the best Damn movie I've seen in a while,I give it 4/5.

I can't wait to see it on that big screen.I might see it two or three times if I keep taking friends with me ( Igotta lot of friends..LOL).

I actually like this movie version better than tha anime and manga.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 22, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> honestly Quit with tha hating
> 
> this is the best Damn movie I've seen in a while,I give it 4/5.
> 
> I actually like this movie version better than tha anime and manga.



*sigh* I guess ur one of those pple who like to stand out from the rest...kinda like how it was cool to hate TDK....either that or you actually...like it? 




> I can't wait to see it on that big screen.I might see it two or three times if I keep taking friends with me ( Igotta lot of friends..LOL).


by the time ur done taking all ur friends to this movie you won't have anymore friends....yeah...it can do that...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol pleople still want to see it. Ok guys go spend you euros or you dollars in this movie. But don't say nobody tell you about this movie....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

the chichi actress is in a movie about sororities, it actually looks way more interesting than this dbz movie is .

What a terrible adaptation.


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Mar 22, 2009)

my friend wants to see this so i'll probably go. looks decent.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm watching Matrix Revolution on TV right now and it just occurred to me that the final battle between Neo and Agent Smith was more Dragonball-ish than this movie itself... =/


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

lol when the Matrix Revolution came out, people were saying if they're going to do a DB movie, that's how the fights gonna look like.

Maybe not...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

I told my self I was gonna see either this or SF:LoCL.  At first it was SF but the trailers didn't even interest me, and the clip I saw was ridiculous.  When I saw the DB trailers I saw that it is meant to be something for teens and said, Eh might be better than I thought


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know how most of you make your way to the Naruto Forums.... but I go through Kouji Yusa like a lot of people. 

Tazmo... (The site admin) saw it in Japanese theatres.... Its LOLZ and heres his post on the Home Page. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if you know this, but once upon a time some 6 years ago, waaay back in 2003 before any Naruto websites even existed (I know *gasp*), I had myself a gloriously bad little DBZ fansite, one of the many thousands upon thousands that there was. During my reign over the site there was always persistent rumors of a pending live action DBZ movie, so it was of course, with some interest, that I looked forward to seeing Dragonball Evolution! Now, for some reason the people behind the movie thought it was a brilliant idea to open a month in advance in Japan, Korea, and China. Because it is not at all like China leads the World in piracy of pretty much everything that has ever existed, including Hollywood movies. Coincidentally, I found myself in Tokyo last week when the movie opened (it really was a coincidence, I hadn't planned it that way... I'm not that pathetic... honest... why don't you believe me?), so of course went to see the movie! In Japan the theaters allow you to pre-buy your tickets 24 hours in advance, and it is always reserved seating so you can try to reserve the best seating in the house. And with Dragonball so very loved in Japan, I knew I had to do it! Well, turns out only 2 other people had bought tickets and they were putting it in their second smallest theater in the complex. Yes, Japanese people love Dragonball, but apparently not as much as Yatterman, and Doraemon, whose movies were number 1 and 2 respectively ahead of Dragonball Evolution, which managed to take in just a smidge over $2.5 million at the Japanese box office. 

Anyways, I'll spare you my thoughts on the movie (it was perhaps the worst movie I have seen in theaters in my whole life, it has nothing at all to do with Dragonball (talk about an evolution!), other than the fact that there are characters with the same names, and they somehow managed to fit the Dragon Balls themselves in to a random bad movie about a high school student nicknamed "Geeko" by the school bully that keeps you laughing at things you shouldn't be laughing at. In fact, it was such a terrible movie that a good percentage of the normally polite Japanese people who insist on staying until the very END of the credits left about 20 minutes in, which if I hadn't been sitting in the middle of the row, would have been about 18.5 minutes longer than it would have taken me. This movie couldn't have been more unintentionally hilarious if they had cast Samuel L. Jackson as Goku), but it got me thinking... what did you guys think of it!? Surely by now a lot of you have typed in "dragonball evolution cam" in to Google or some other site and found the movie and have watched it, and most of you probably used to be Dragonball fans back in the day. What did you think of it? That's really all I wanted to know, I guess. Perhaps if I was still the 12 year old running the bad DBZ website, I would have enjoyed it. 

Afterall, at one point in my life I thoroughly enjoyed "Kindergarten Cop", "Jingle All the Way", and thought every movie Adam Sandler made was the best. So, I have created this nifty poll where you can tell me your thoughts. And by the way, I will assume anybody who votes "Terrific!" is just being a troll. I personally see this movie becoming a cult classic because it is just so awful, it's like a car crash, you just can't help but keep looking, and the people involved actually think it is something great. I feel so sorry for the actors who have to sit through this thing at premiere after premiere who have to pretend this is the best movie they have ever made (which sadly for Justin Chatwin might be true). I'd recommend you all go see it once it comes out just to share in the *shock*, but the high ticket sales might accidentally provoke them to go through with their diabolical plans to make TWO more. I know we don't normally do this kind of stuff, but hey, maybe we should start having more posts like this... unless you only like to see me twice a week... but I doubt that could be the case!




Fuckin hilarious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I'm watching Matrix Revolution on TV right now and it just occurred to me that the final battle between Neo and Agent Smith was more Dragonball-ish than this movie itself... =/



yeah, that thought ran thru my mind during the movie: "did these guys watch the matrix? cause the matrix guys watched dragonball "



Urarenge2005 said:


> I don't know how most of you make your way to the Naruto Forums.... but I go through Kouji Yusa like a lot of people.
> 
> Tazmo... (The site admin) saw it in Japanese theatres.... Its LOLZ and heres his post on the Home Page.
> 
> ...



i haven't read a tazmo post in years, haha, he's getting nasty huh?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love how he says....

"Anyways, I'll spare you my thoughts on the movie"

....but then can't resist to go on for two paragraphs about how he felt about it... LOL.
Fuckin Tazmo. That guy is my hero sometimes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

> In fact, it was such a terrible movie that a good percentage of the normally polite Japanese people who insist on staying until the very END of the credits left about 20 minutes in



That bad, eh?


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 22, 2009)

Estimated gross this weekend is 3.6 million. About a 63% drop from last weekend.

Made a total of around 16 million so far.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awsome. the more this movie fails, the happier I am.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2009)

Still made more than it's production costs, it doesn't fail in gross.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

Production Cost was 100 Million. How is that more? 
Not only that, that was the production cost BEFORE they went back and refilmed some scenes.


----------



## Mad_Hadder (Mar 22, 2009)

i have provided a link so that you may bask in the pain of which is Dragon Ball  Evolution. I simply can not believe that the creator of the manga actually let this atrocity happen. I wish i could go back and stab my eyes out before i had the misfortune of watching this abortion of a movie. There are a few movies i have regretted watching such as street fighter, the hulk, masters of the universe, mission impossible 3, all 3 X-men movies, and pretty much any movie with steven segall. You could have better entertainment by walking to your local ghetto finding 2 homeless men offering them 20 dollars to fight and say random DBZ lines such as its over 9 thousand and coincidentally is about the price this movie should bring in. well like i said here is the link to the death of live action anime.


http//www.watch-movies-links.net/movies/dragonball_evolution/


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Estimated gross this weekend is 3.6 million. About a 63% drop from last weekend.
> 
> Made a total of around 16 million so far.



My guess was correct.


----------



## Mad_Hadder (Mar 22, 2009)

they should take that 16 million and give back to the fans as reparations for the crime that is dragon ball evolution


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Production Cost was 100 Million. How is that more?
> Not only that, that was the production cost BEFORE they went back and refilmed some scenes.



I thought it was 10 Million, I stand corrected.

And broken


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, 10 million is very cheap.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

Shit, With 10 Million I could make a better film than this piece.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, 10 million is very cheap.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Shit, With 10 Million I could make a better film than this piece.



Same here. There are tons of films that are made under 10 million that are better than that shit.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, a 63% drop from opening weekend, that's a fail comparative to those stupid parody movies. To any doubters still left this is proof the movie has officially failed with zero staying power. I'd like that person at the DBmovie theaters to now eat her words, DB could easily make $200million indeed, I'm not sure what planet she's living on.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Same here. There are tons of films that are made under 10 million that are better than that shit.



some advanced youtubers could have made a arthouse dbz movie with decent effects that would have been way more entertaining than this dbz.

OMG!! somebody shoot me in the balls with a nail gun, i'm having vivid recollections of the movie!  PTSD


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 22, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> honestly Quit with tha hating
> 
> this is the best Damn movie I've seen in a while,I give it 4/5.
> 
> ...



You fucking failure!!!!
I'm not usually the type to post shit like this, but omg this movie is trash. Anime/Manga of DB shits all over this abortion of an adaption.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 22, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> some advanced youtubers could have made a arthouse dbz movie with decent effects that would have been way more entertaining than this dbz.
> 
> OMG!! somebody shoot me in the balls with a nail gun, i'm having vivid recollections of the movie!  PTSD






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8hWQ_j4_EE&feature=PlayList&p=6F8C4C8BF644D8E8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/YOUTUBE]


the person who edited this dead a superb job if i do say so *myself*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Estimated gross this weekend is 3.6 million. About a 63% drop from last weekend.
> 
> Made a total of around 16 million so far.



That's a lot steeper drop than what I was predicting...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2009)

it would help if the actors in that utube aren't laughing during the production, assholes


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 23, 2009)

Seeing the previews of the movie told me everything I needed to know. So no I will not be wasting money on it when we have so many other great movies that will be coming out(Wolverine, Transformer 2).


----------



## wolves1211 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that was amazingly bad cant belive the script was approved yet made into a movie glad i didnt waste money only my time


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

The special affects make it look like a movie that I'd watch if it didn't have DragonBall attached. If it was Evolution I'd probally watch it. But because I know it's raping the legacy of my fav anime, I'm not excited.

It's like Wanted all over again


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

lol, why is it opening on Wednesday? So it looks like its weekend box office is bigger?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The special affects make it look like a movie that I'd watch if it didn't have DragonBall attached. If it was Evolution I'd probally watch it. But because I know it's raping the legacy of my fav anime, I'm not excited.
> 
> It's like Wanted all over again



"Wanted" was awesome.

I HAAAAATTTTEEEED the GN.


----------



## Even (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, Wanted was awesome  Didn't read the comic, so I guess that helped


----------



## Bender (Mar 24, 2009)

If I see this movie then I'll have to hate myself and then kill myself


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8hWQ_j4_EE&feature=PlayList&p=6F8C4C8BF644D8E8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> the person who edited this dead a superb job if i do say so *myself*



This..this is fucking sad..

A couple of amateurs screwing around did a better job at capturing the feel of Dragonball than some so called professionals with a budget of 100 million dollars..

I don't even know what to say..

Fuck..


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8hWQ_j4_EE&feature=PlayList&p=6F8C4C8BF644D8E8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> the person who edited this dead a superb job if i do say so *myself*



ToT We should donate to this guys so they can do the full movie. It will save the name of Dragon Ball....  They are awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2009)

I donate money to NO ONE.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I donate money to NO ONE.



YES!!! Misers unite! But keep away from my money...


----------



## Hylian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> This..this is fucking sad..
> 
> A couple of amateurs screwing around did a better job at capturing the feel of *Dragonball Z* than some so called professionals with a budget of 100 million dollars..
> 
> ...



Fix'd =P

If we DO get sequals, hopefully it'll turn out like that vid. but given peoples reactions, I don't think we'll ever see the saiyan saga..


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think Fox, as stupid as they are, will make another one. The box office isn't doing very good.


----------



## Avix (Mar 24, 2009)

For those of you who care, or haven't seen, I've been making some Comics & arts on Dragonball Evolution. Firstly:






 (and he should, be in the sequel!)


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 24, 2009)

^ haha nice to know what the 'real' dbz characters think about the movie...good stuff


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't think Fox, as stupid as they are, will make another one. The box office isn't doing very good.



we can only hope, they've done quite enough already. As if it wasn't grating enough to have the actors beg the masses to go see this mess so they could be employed to ruin another chapter of this anime assuring us that "this next one would be better." Ugh...no, when you fail this bad you get one chance and one chance only. So go away and stop thinking you can attach a name to something and get people to pay for it for that reason alone. I'm sure DBE and Street Fighters will help them remember that actually developing a good script and lots of $$$ are in direct correlation with one another.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, Being as this Movie Cost 100 Million to produce and the current standings after 2 weeks in *ALL OF ASIA* is a mere 16.5 Million Its a pretty safe bet that this movie will end up *costing* 20th Century FOX money.

I'd say in week 3 they make 3 Million at the most. A 69% drop in ticket sales is an incredibly gloomy amount. 

While its true that DragonBall Evolution hasn't come to America yet, its a pretty safe bet that its not going to reach the ticket sales to get them out of the red. Why do I think that? 

Well, Probably the most anticipated movie in EARTH's history was Star Wars Episode one. Its opening weekend only drew in 64 Million (Only LOL) Of course thats not including inflation and ticket price changes.. but still. This movie has such a negative publicity surrounding it I'd be shocked if this movie even made half that much on opening weekend in the English speaking nations. 

Some of the "supporters" are crying murder because the Internet has leaked videos already.... to that I say.. I saw The Dark Night 3 days before it opened. Did that stop me from seeing it? No. Did that stop the rest of the world from seeing it? 154 Million dollars and the highest opening weekend of any movie in history says "no" as well. 

It just goes to prove if you make an awsome movie and people are genuinly interested they will buy a ticket. The word is getting out. Most of the people watching the Youtube videos now arent watching it to see the movie for free. They are watching it to see if it is as bad as everyone says it is....

They are finding out that it is. 

And I couldnt be happier. Fuck you FOX. Fuck you Chow. Fuck you all t=you stupid sub par actors trying to lie to people. Take your extra 11 minutes and shove em up your ass.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "Wanted" was awesome.
> 
> I HAAAAATTTTEEEED the GN.



WORD!

I didn't like how they cursed so much though.  And don't get my wrong, I love my curse words, but I was tired of "fuck" by the end of that movie.

And did you really think Knowing was good?  I heard baaaaaad things.


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2009)

Next eye-fucking movie by Fox 

NARUTO


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL at supporters blaming the internet for the movie not making money. The movie just sucks. There are way to many fans of Dragonballz for them to have thought they would get away with that dumb movie. They should have just gone straight to DVD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "Wanted" was awesome.
> 
> I HAAAAATTTTEEEED the GN.





excellence153 said:


> WORD!
> 
> I didn't like how they cursed so much though.  And don't get my wrong, I love my curse words, but I was tired of "fuck" by the end of that movie.
> 
> And did you really think Knowing was good?  I heard baaaaaad things.



They have to cuss like that. They're super-villians dammit


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Next eye-fucking movie by Fox
> 
> NARUTO



You joke, but them problem is that you may be right. Because of this movie Hollywood will take a note that nothing is off limits. I have been trying to warn you guys for going on a year now the relevance of making an anime into a Tinsel Town Production. 

Hollywood has been out of ideas for years now. The only thing they can do is make sequels and try to "REMAKE" stuff. They didnt try to bring DragonBall to the silver screen, they tried to "REMAKE" it hiding behind the dirtiest word that anime fans should be the most afraid of:

*ADAPTATION. *

Naruto is far from off limits.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Next eye-fucking movie by Fox
> 
> NARUTO



NO! One Piece The Live-Action Adventure! I already pitched the idea to Fox!


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 25, 2009)

Why stop there? 

Lets fuck up some other Anime while we are at it.

Lucky Star can have Jennifer Aniston play half the cast. 

Hajime no Ippo is perfect!! It just has to have boxing right? Thats the only important part! We can get Sylvester Stallone to play Ippo!! 

Soul Eater? We can just get the Entire cast of Twilight!


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> NO! One Piece The Live-Action Adventure! I already pitched the idea to Fox!



Is that for real?...


----------



## son_michael (Mar 25, 2009)

well I know saint Seiya is getting a live action movie,I think Cowboy Bebop was supposed to get 1 as well....


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I just finished watching it online.


It was pretty damn good,the funniest Dragonball Parody I've seen in a long time.  

I'm glad the director decided to go the smart route and make a comedy instead of a serious action/adventure adaptation of the manga. 

I'm sure if they had tried to other route the movie would have ended up sucking badly.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 25, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> Well I just finished watching it online.
> 
> 
> It was pretty damn good,the funniest Dragonball Parody I've seen in a long time.
> ...



ROFLCOPTER.............

I see what you did thar.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2009)

son_michael said:


> well I know saint Seiya is getting a live action movie,*I think Cowboy Bebop was supposed to get 1 as well*....



It is, Fox is the studio doing it, and I think Keanu Reeves is playing Spike.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

Fox is doing Cowboy Bebop? Welp, just lost my hope for that movie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> It is, Fox is the studio doing it, and *I think Keanu Reeves is playing Spike*.



*considers pulling trigger*


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 25, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> ROFLCOPTER.............
> 
> I see what you did thar.



Wat I Do? 


I'm serious....I never realized that Wong was such a comedy genius,he should team up with Jim Carrey in the future.

I'm sure the results would be side splitingly hilarious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Why stop there?
> 
> Lets fuck up some other Anime while we are at it.
> 
> ...



Go even further!

Jojo's Bizarre Adenture starring Mel Gibson as Jonathan Joestar and Leo DiCaprio as Dio!

Bastard! starring Brad Pitt as Dark Schneider!

Berserk starring Russell Crowe as Gutts!


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Fox is doing Cowboy Bebop? Welp, just lost my hope for that movie.



If it's any consolation the one hope and a prayer Bepop has that Dragonball never had was that the script for the live action movie must first be approved by Watanabe himself and then by sunrise. If they deem the script garbage the project is canned. It doesn't guarantee it will fail, but at least there's some quality control and not asshole executive heads making changes for no apparent reason.

On another note I keep checking back at dragonballmovieforum.com to see how long before the optimism wears off. I swear each day since it's opened in all of Asia it's gotten worse. One guy is claiming that DBE will make at least $60 million it's opening weekend, keep in mind the at *least* part. Another dumbass is claiming after DBE has made approx. $17 million overseas it's earned 30% of it's money back. Where he's getting 30% I don't know, I didn't think figuring out what percent $17 million of $100 million was that hard. In case anyone still stumped DBE has only made about 17% of its money back


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

lol $60 million on opening week. How do people compute this logic?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol $60 million on opening week. How do people compute this logic?



With denial.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't see how anybody could like this in the first place? It raped the fanbase and it raped the general public soooo....


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just saw this


worst movie ever
no im 1000% sure this is the absolute worst movie i have ever seen.

Was that even acting? "I am Goku. I am Oozaru. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blah blah OOC emo shit. KAAAAAMEHAAMEHA!" This muthafucka flys at piccolo resulting in the cheapest spontanous burst of energy ive ever seen. And that it.

Thats it.
T
h
a
t
s 
I t

hes dead.




Kamehameha is airbending
and can revive people
guns kill strong people with ease
Kamehamehas are actually sissy blue air breezes made from crossing your arms and act like your dancing and throwing an underhand softball.

Does not compute


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

I tried to warn you.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL, I went to dragonballmovieforum.com and I only loled at the stupidity.

Theres some people thinking that this movie is going to make 400 Million

Theres even one guy that says for this movie to get a sequal it will only need to make 35 Million 



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... Jesus christ...... I wanna hunt these kids down and slap em with my common sense stick. 

This shit is too funny.... Im loving this.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2009)

Previews now on television

Good god...even the previews suck.  I'm not spending my money on this or even tieing up my bandwidth with a download.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

I have yet to see one, but I heard one from downstairs.

I just want to watch them on the TV for a good laugh.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 25, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> The Super Saiyan look is going to look so goofy.  But if they can pull off a great story and have the appropriate designs, it might do well.



i agree but they didnt do good on some of the costumes and hair style...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2009)

Now I'm going to get serious...INEFFECTIVE KAMEHAMEHA!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2009)

You know, if this was made when dragonball was in its prime(Bleach and Naruto have become the new fads),then it probably would've grossed a shitload of money even if it does suck. 

But now I'm not so sure. Even Watchmen appears to be a possible tank, and I doubt DB will do better than that.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 25, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> LOL, I went to dragonballmovieforum.com and I only loled at the stupidity.
> 
> Theres some people thinking that this movie is going to make 400 Million
> 
> ...




That is going to be one very funny site to visit when the movie opens in the US on April 8th.

I saw one poster that was convinced that DB:E would easily shit on the Hannah Montana movie in the box office. Why? "Because DB's got a lotta fans!"


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2009)

They should open it on April 1st, for lulz.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

lol, Hannah Montana has a huge preteen fanbase. It will beat DBE.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, Hannah Montana has a huge preteen fanbase. It will beat DBE.



You know what makes me sad? Thinking the above statement is true. God, what a sad year for Dragonball fans.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 25, 2009)

I still can't believe they were allowed to do this. I swear everyone I talked too who saw it wanted to die afterwards. LOL.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 25, 2009)

^i wanted to self-immolate


----------



## son_michael (Mar 26, 2009)

my cousin told me that he just found out they cut a half hour of fighting footage out of the movie because of violence issues in Asia.


So supposebly they will include that in the american release, I didn't bother questioning him about it cause I really didn't care....did anybody else hear about this?


btw I cannot watch that crap cam version...I will wait till the dvd quality file comes out to download


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 26, 2009)

Now there are lot of poster in Paris for this movie. I'll post one of them  here.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 26, 2009)

son_michael said:


> btw I cannot watch that crap cam version...I will wait till the dvd quality file comes out to download



Dude don't bother.  Crap is still crap, whether is dvd quality or shitty cam quality.  Trust me, it's not going to make a difference


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 26, 2009)

son_michael said:


> my cousin told me that he just found out they cut a half hour of fighting footage out of the movie because of violence issues in Asia.
> 
> 
> So supposebly they will include that in the american release, I didn't bother questioning him about it cause I really didn't care....did anybody else hear about this?
> ...



It's a rumor. There's also a UK document that had the UK release of DB at around the same time as the Asian release.

If there is more added to the US version, it's more like 10-15 minutes rather than 30.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

To whoever said "Crap is crap", I disagree. Well, to a degree.

Watching a movie in shitty quality is going to make any movie worse. If DB sucks, then poor quality will make it unwatchable. Furthermore, with that said, I can't take any of your reviews seriously because you are watching it in poor quality(which is always the case of hand held cam shit).


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 26, 2009)

I see this "bootleg" review=useless argument popping up a lot.

I saw Wall-E, Dark Knight, Incredible Hulk, I Am Legend, and etc all on terrible bootlegs and thought all were either good, entertaining, or amazing, and they all made me want to see the movie in higher quality, whereas with DB:E I was just waiting for it to be over.

So whether it's bootleg or not doesn't really matter. A crappy movie is going to be a crappy movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree that crap is crap most of the time.  For an action/sci-fi flick like star wars 3 or TDK or watchmen, or Harry potter 4, watching the crappy cam would likely lead u to the conclusion _"I need to see this on IMAX or 3D or whatever, this cam sucks, and this movie has awesome effects/sound that i'm missing"_

However watching DBZ on crappy cam won't lead u to say that.  If all you want or great visuals and sound, you can get that in alot of places these days.  This movie won't make you think you are missing anything.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> To me, the problem with watching it in poor quality is that I have to strain myself to see what's going on. Hell, I bought a bootleg DVD of Shrek 2(a movie I enjoyed watching in theaters) because it was on sale(I was in a foreign country that has bootlegs) and I hated it just because the quality of the DVD was so bad. I can only imagine that it's worse on the computer.
> 
> Now, if you've trained yourself to get used to watching it that way, then fine. Nevertheless, I still won't take any of these reviews seriously.
> 
> ...



aww, u just missed my post on how watching the correct version of a movie can save some movies (like shrek 2) but not this DBE

Also, i may not be a good critic, but i know what i'll pay to see, *not this*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> aww, u just missed my post on how watching the correct version of a movie can save some movies (like shrek 2) but not this DBE
> 
> Also, i may not be a good critic, but i know what i'll pay to see, *not this*



Have you watched the correct version of DBE?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you watched the correct version of DBE?



what 15 minutes of any of the movies me r u mentioned could be cut and the movie would be not worth watching?  You might say "that movie was missing something" but i doubt it could change ur mind completely.  DBZ is supposed to be a popcorn movie with kick ass martial arts and powerups.  This movie doesn't have that, even if it adds 15 minutes  of martial arts and powerups, which i just dont' see fitting in the movie anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually, 15 minutes can make a difference. Sometimes it could be worse. Othertimes it could be better. I could criticize that movie as having a rushed narrative, in which an additional 15 minutes should help. Or I can complain at how slow it is, in which the 15 minutes should've cut. I don't know, I'd need to see both(and I dont intend to watch both).

Anyway, I was refering to the quality of watching bootlegs more than deleted scenes.


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

So....I'm curious about asking,


Which adaptation of the original do you think was worse, Dragonball Evolution or Dragonball GT?

Hear that faint screaming? That's your childhood being raped


----------



## GsG (Mar 26, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution isn't even Dragonball anymore.  At least Dragonball GT had the real Goku.  Well more real than Evolution one at least.


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Dragonball Evolution isn't even Dragonball anymore.  At least Dragonball GT had the real Goku.  Well more real than Evolution one at least.



You're right,

Goku's not even himself in this movie,instead he's Avatar the last Airbender.

The actually use the word airbending in this movie...I'm not making this up people 

BTW...Hot sig,did you get that off of Rule 34?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

I didnt like Dragonball GT, but it wasn't terrible filler.

As for DBE, no clue. I'll probably be open minded as I dont care to see a direct adaptation. If I want a direct adaptation, Ill watch the Chinese movie.

Speaking of which, have any of you actually seen that?


----------



## Hylian (Mar 26, 2009)

new interview IGN had with James Marsters (Piccolo). He seems like a big fan..wonder how he feels about the finished product?

*Spoiler*: __ 





> IGN: Dragonball is a property that obviously has a huge following. When you signed on to the film, did you have any idea how large the fandom was?
> 
> Marsters: Oh, I'm one of them, yeah! I've seen every episode of Dragon Ball Z, about two thirds of GT, and about half of Dragon Ball -- only because Dragon Ball, to me anyway, was hard to find. But yeah, I know it very well. In fact, I have a son who's now into Jimi Hendrix more than Dragon Ball -- he's 13. He grew up watching it and it led to many good conversations, actually, between he and I. We have all of the little toys, and I always play Piccolo whenever we play with the action figures.
> 
> ...







also it seems the US release of the movie will be 100 min. rather than 85 minutes like the Asian release. they probably had to cut away some fight scenes so that it can meet the PG criteria for Asia


----------



## Catterix (Mar 26, 2009)

Interesting. I like that interview with Marsters, shows he knows a lot.

Though I don't get where he got Goku being 7 years old from :S He was 12 at the beginning of the series (Though he thought he was 14) and was 15 when he fought Piccolo.

He _looked_ about 7, mind you. Gohan looked about twice Goku's age when he was 12, fighting Cell.

I like that the movie is 100 minutes for our release. I find it very, very unlikely, but those 15 minutes could raise the film's quality slightly. It depends.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 26, 2009)

poor guy is gonna be dissapointed when he reads everyone's reviews......


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Made a video for youtube,I try to sum up DBZ in a short clip.


Tell me what you think


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztvzaCtf-c8&feature=channel_page  [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

You know, it just occured to me that the directions filmography includes

-Final Destination: A pretty cool horror flick(prefer part 2 though).
-The One: Pretty cool Jet Li flicks.
-Final Destination 3: Pretty cool but forgettable sequel.

So it cant be THAT bad.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 26, 2009)

If I ever actually bother to watch this movie, it will just be for the lulz. :S


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You know, it just occured to me that the directions filmography includes
> 
> -Final Destination: A pretty cool horror flick(prefer part 2 though).
> -The One: Pretty cool Jet Li flicks.
> ...



Final Destination (all) = Shitastic
The One = Mildly Shitty but Jet Li makes it at least watchable
DBE = Super Shit

Ive seen them all too


----------



## Catterix (Mar 27, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> Made a video for youtube,I try to sum up DBZ in a short clip.
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think



lol I like it. But it doesn't really "sum up" the show at all. To sum up something is to explain its plot in a quick and easy fashion. If I'd gone to that clip with no knowledge of DBZ, I'd have no clue what was going on. 

There'd be someone called Raditz. He's powerful, but then got shot in the front and out the back by some other guy. Then someone called a "Seyan" is also very powerful. A bald bloke gets beaten up by someone else. The "seyan" man also gets blown up. Then some white dude shoots a laser at some blond guy...

You see what I mean?  

Pretty entertaining clip though. I got the joke, that it's nothing but battles, and that everytime a character promises to live forever, or is super powerful, they get utterly pwned. And in that respect, yeah, it's a pretty good summary of DBZ 



typhoon72 said:


> Final Destination (all) = Shitastic
> The One = Mildly Shitty but Jet Li makes it at least watchable
> DBE = Super Shit
> 
> Ive seen them all too



Erm... Kind of. I mostly agree except for Final Destination 1, I'm sorry but that film is good. A good, solid film. And Jet Li's The One, was well directed, you could tell, but was just a fairly shit film overall. But still, neither of them are exactly evidence to use saying that DBE could be good.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hylian said:


> new interview IGN had with James Marsters (Piccolo). He seems like a big fan..wonder how he feels about the finished product?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I lol'ed at the part where  he says "people that really know the material, they're going to be well pleased." 

from the looks of it Marsters is quite a fan of DBZ, so I can only wonder what was going through his mind when they gave him the script, and it read 
'kamehameha  aka 'airbending' can/will heal people" , "Oozaru is Piccolo's pet", "Goku is actually 2000 years old" .....


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 27, 2009)

I know how was Dragon ball and their movie is far from Dragon ball. But well for me even the title is different. The manga anime is called Dragon Ball and their movie is called Dragonball, it's a big difference for me.


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

It could have been brilliant if handled properly, but it was absolutely rubbish.

Hitchcock stated, "To make a great film you need three things - the script, the script and the script." 

I think it would have been more logical to have started with Dragon Ball Z, then in the future tackle Dragon Ball. I sincerely hope that there will be a remake in the future, as there is a massive possibility that he will be forced to endure a second and third installement of Dragon Ball Evolution.

I personally feel that Martin Campbell would have been the best choice Zack Synder rather than Wong. Don't get me wrong but Wong's directing skills were lacking in Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I know how was Dragon ball and their movie is far from Dragon ball. But well for me even the title is different. The manga anime is called Dragon Ball and their movie is called Dragonball, it's a big difference for me.


They could as well call it Ball Dragon.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 28, 2009)

I dissected this interview.

My thoughts in red.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



IGN: Dragonball is a property that obviously has a huge following. When you signed on to the film, did you have any idea how large the fandom was?

Marsters: Oh, I'm one of them, yeah! I've seen every episode of Dragon Ball Z, about two thirds of GT, and about half of Dragon Ball -- only because Dragon Ball, to me anyway, was hard to find. But yeah, I know it very well. In fact, I have a son who's now into Jimi Hendrix more than Dragon Ball -- he's 13. He grew up watching it and it led to many good conversations, actually, between he and I. 

Basically, without saying it Mr. Marsters was not a Fan. His son was. He admits here he only watched it with his son. He had no fandom of the shopw himself without his kid involved. 

We have all of the little toys, and I always play Piccolo whenever we play with the action figures.

Just more proof... This statement can only be taken as a joke. How can you only play with a toy of a single character you have no idea you are going to get cast for years later. I call Bullshit. 

IGN: So when this part was even a possibility, I would assume both you and your son were excited.

Marsters: Very much. It was the first role that he cared about at all. 

Proving more that his son was the fan and he was just a dad that paid attention to his interests. 

And that's normal – kids care if you're there for Christmas. They care if you're going to feed them on time. But finally, I got a role that he really was like, "Dad, that's something I want to watch!" I play villains a lot and I remember one time I was playing a time agent, and I was telling my son, "Oh, dude. I've got swords. I've got guns. I've got this wrist strap. I can travel through time." And he goes, "Dad, do you win?" And I said, "What?" He goes, "Do you win at the end? Do you win or lose?" I said, "Well, I'm the villain. I lose." He goes, "Well… OK. Whatever."

IGN: You knew Piccolo very well going in. What is the take on him like in the film versus what most people know from Dragon Ball Z and other source material?

Marsters: This character is nothing like you're going to recognize from Dragon Ball Z because this is a story that happens before Dragon Ball Z. In the actual source material that we were adapting, we were only dealing with Dragon Ball. In Dragon Ball, Lord Piccolo is a very old, kind of shriveled Namic. This green guy who has to walk with a walking stick, he's so old. And at the very end of the season, when he finally fights little Goku – and Goku in the manga is only 7 years old – he throws off his coat and it's actually kind of surprising he has a body left at all. So, my kind of template to do this Piccolo was, "Let's make him as old as possible." We don't want to make him as decrepit as the manga because he is the only villain for this part of the story of Goku, so we should make him maybe a little more powerful. But let's not give the audience the young Piccolo yet, because in the story, Lord Piccolo comes back to the Earth to get the Dragonballs to wish himself young and then take over the Earth. And if we started Piccolo being young, there would be no reason for him to get the Dragonballs in the first place.

Although there are a few indescrepencies, he read up on his original Dragonball Piccolo saga pretty well. Im just going to assume he basically crammed. James Marsters is a method actor.. It would be unprofessional in his mind to go into this character without reading up on him. I credit him as an actor... but as a Dragonball fan he is no more than a father of a fan. 

IGN: I'm very impressed talking to you about your knowledge of the source material. 

I remember everything for tests when I cram 3 hours before myself

I'd assume some of your costars might have been a lot more unfamiliar with it all. Did anyone ever come to you for some advice?

Marsters: [Laughs] I think that if any of them didn't know the source material going into the project, they certainly started reading it and watching it to prepare for the shoot

Hmmmmm ya think? Everyone of the main cast admitted to not knowing much about Dragonball before they were cast. Chatwin said he know nothing about Dragonball in an interview. (Although now he claims to know absolutly EVERYTHING) Jamie Chung said her little brother watched it all the time... and because she watched it with her brother she is an official Dragonball fan. Emmy Rossum admitted knowing absolutly nothing. Chow Yun Fat had it airing almost simultanious with Japan in China... So he knew of the show but it was a cartoon as far as he is concerned. 

 because I didn't really get the sense that anyone was behind the ball. We didn't really talk about the plotline in Dragon Ball Z. 

Uh... maybe because they didnt read up on it? 

There's enough plotline to be talking about in Dragon Ball. But I didn't start talking to them about Vegeta or Bojack and all of that – or Buu. [Laughs] I just kept my mouth shut about that because that's just too complex.

The knowledge he aquired barely watching the show with his son blew away ANYTHING that the rest of the cast knew. This just goes to prove that the whole cast are posers. I dont expect them to be fans... but shit.. this is insulting. 

IGN: Fans are always concerned when there's an adaptation that it holds true to or respects the source material. As a fan yourself, can you speak to that?

Marsters: Well, that's the thing, man. I think that we have made an artistic risk because we have decided to be very respectful of the source material.

Even Akira Toriyama himself said that these character look and act NOTHING like his original works. He told us that we should view this as a "Different Dimention and a new begining" 


 I think Akira Toriyama 

Please dont put words in his mouth

– I hope, I haven't talked to him about it – but I suspect he would be pleased that we didn't start this movie with Dragon Ball Z. 

He doesnt care. Hes already stated MANY MANY times how he is completely done and tired of DB and DBZ. 

That the first shot of our hero is not blond Goku firing a massive energy blast and wiping a mountain out. That would be very cool, but that's not the beginning of the story. The beginning of the story, for the manga, is a 7 year old kid fighting midgets.

Uh... what midgets? From what I recall Goku fought against Dinosaurs. Huge Fish. Oversized Red Ribbon Mecha and the occasional martial arts masters that were all bigger than himself.. 

If the "MIDGET" he is refering to is Kuririn.... WELL shit.... the joke is on all of us. cuz according to him this movie was written around midget fighting Goku.... and the ONE MIDGET WAS WRITTEN OUT. 

 He starts it way more on a smaller level and builds it up. And then by the time that Goku is that massive guy with the blond hair, then we're more invested in him. And so, we have decided not to do Dragon Ball Z, but to do Dragon Ball.

There is nothing wrong with this theory. A Teen Goku fighting a non-Z character is fine... No one has issues with that... It even makes sense. The problem we have is that The Character "GeeKo" was completely raped. The acting was attrocious. 1/4 of the movie has Goku in school... He has a crush on Chi Chi and Kamehamehas light lanterns and heal people. This Shen Ron was pussyfied. Fat's acting was terrible. Jamie Chungs acting was fucking ridiculous as usual (Did any of you catch her on Castle? Jesus christ she can't fucking act. He best friend shot himself in front of her and she cant act being sad.... fucking visine tears bitch.) 

Instead of having Goku as a 7 year old fighting midgets, 

Once again what midgets? 

we take him at 17, just on his 18th birthday, so thematically, we're in the same ball park, but we get to push it a little more towards Z. But still doing justice to this character of Goku and where he starts. Remember in the first Spider-Man movie, everyone was like, "Where are all the special effects? Where is all the big stuff?" 

Uh... no? I remember Green goblin flying and spiderman swinging ..that was special effects was it not? 

And Sam Raimi was like, "We've got to start this dude at the beginning. This is what we're doing." And I think it would have been easier money if we would have just blown it out with Dragon Ball Z right from the beginning. But I don't think that would have been as true to the story and to the source material. I'm kind of proud that we've taken the risk in trusting the audience and that they'll want to see the beginning of this character. In that way, when he is more massive, it'll be way cooler.

So I don't know, man. People that only know Dragon Ball Z and only want Dragon Ball Z, 

Yes, because we all only know DBZ Mr. Marsters. Thanks for insulting our knowledge when you have proven you are a hack.

they're going to have to get used to this. 

We shouldnt have to get used to anything. 

But people that really know the material, they're going to be well pleased.

I know the material in-depth. Im fucking pissed. 


IGN: You obviously have experience with makeup and prosthetics. How did this experience compare?


[/COLOR]


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you're over-analyzing that interview. You can get into something because your kid was into it. Look at how many adults got into Harry Potter. Their kids loved it, and soon they began to love it too.

Regardless, who cares if he's a fan? Really, Marsters isn't Clint Eastwood or somebody who can dictate what is in the movies he's in.

Also, some of your points are....well, pointless. Toriyama said that from "THE PREVIEWS". I felt the money didn't show as well on the screen in "Spiderman". The swinging and flying are too things that get old fast(and we've seen that kind of stuff before). 

He probably watched the show alot if he knows who Buu or Bojack are. Trust me, I used to watch shitloads of stuff with my little brother that I never got into and while I paid attention, he generally had to remind me of what they looked like because I never remembered the names. You're overspeculating now. 


The Midgets bit is a bit wierd. I think he's refering to Pilaf. So for not catching that, when Pilaf is the first arc, does that make you not a true fan?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think you're over-analyzing that interview. You can get into something because your kid was into it. Look at how many adults got into Harry Potter. Their kids loved it, and soon they began to love it too.



I never said he could not become a fan. I am fairly confident that he knows more about Dragonball than the rest of the cast. But he really doesnt ever once say he was a FAN. whenever he has been interviewed (I counted 3 times including this) He always talks about how "He watched it with his son" 



> Regardless, who cares if he's a fan? Really, Marsters isn't Clint Eastwood or somebody who can dictate what is in the movies he's in.



I care. Because everytime he gets interviewed the interviewers are always impressed with his knowledge. I guess that could say more about the interviewers knowledge than his. I just dont want all kinds of people to fall for it. If you analize his own words (Which is what I did) he proves that he merely a father of a fan... not a fan. 



> Also, some of your points are....well, pointless. Toriyama said that from "THE PREVIEWS". I felt the money didn't show as well on the screen in "Spiderman". The swinging and flying are too things that get old fast(and we've seen that kind of stuff before).



Toriyama was givin a preview screening. He also met the cast in person. He didnt just watch the trailers we have seen. 



> He probably watched the show alot if he knows who Buu or Bojack are. Trust me, I used to watch shitloads of stuff with my little brother that I never got into and while I paid attention, he generally had to remind me of what they looked like because I never remembered the names. You're overspeculating now.



No, theres no overspecualtion... just simple speculatiuon. 




> The Midgets bit is a bit wierd. I think he's refering to Pilaf. So for not catching that, when Pilaf is the first arc, does that make you not a true fan?



Well, thats where you're wrong actually. Pilaf never engages in a single hand to hand fight with Goku. Pilaf was larger than Goku. And not only that, every fight Pilaf was involved in, he was in a Mech. So you can take your accusation of not being a true fan and shove it up your ass.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 28, 2009)

Pilaf and his dog henchmen were both midgets and yes they did both fight goku in robots along with mai.


masters probably didn't mean "fight" as in literally fighting, he probably meant it as Goku vs the bad guys


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I never said he could not become a fan. I am fairly confident that he knows more about Dragonball than the rest of the cast. But he really doesnt ever once say he was a FAN. whenever he has been interviewed (I counted 3 times including this) He always talks about how "He watched it with his son"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) So to be a fan, you have to call yourself a fan. You know, I reviewed the older Chinese live action Dragonball movie on my site, and I just reread it just so I can point out that I never state "I'm a fan" or even use the word "fan" in the review. Yet I am a big fan, and being that I talk about the show as if I know it, it can be presumed. If he wasn't in some way a fan of the show, then he would watch it without really paying attention and wouldn't know any of the names.......unless he has an amazing memory or something.

2) You can't analyze someones words and take that as truth. If so, then you can't call yourself a fan as you flubbed the midget part, and based on your response to that, you don't seem to know that fighting means many things, not just kung fu battles. Hell, if we're arguing, that could mean fighting. So I can analyze your comments and say you're not very intelligent, and based on your last comment to me, kind of an asshole. Of course, you can probably throw that right back at me. The fact is, words are spontaneous, and we usually don't put lots of thought into them. In short, you're taking his words and twisting them to meet your low expectations of the movie.

3) So where does Toriyama state that after he had the screening? The only comment I heard was after he saw the trailers. I'm not saying you're wrong here. I'd just like a quote.

4) You're twisting his words like mad crazy.

5) That still doesn't take away from the fact that whether Pilaf fought Goku with a mech or not, THATS STILL FIGHTING. Hell, Pilaf could've used a gun and in the anime world, that would be still fighting. Marsters reasoning for having Picollo in it instead of Pilaf(like how the manga starts) is the exact reason I thought it was the smarter move. Pilaf is a comic relief villain whose greatest strength was that he had lots of money and equipment. Picollo is far more menacing and interesting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2009)

SMH @ Analyzing That Interview.

Dude played with Piccolo because Piccolo is THAT dude. He's as much a fan as 90% of the Dragon Ball fandom. Movie wasn't that bad, it's just the most ridiculously bland wide release film this year.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 28, 2009)

Pilaf is a midget...

and WTH they delayed it yet again by two days..


----------



## Hylian (Mar 28, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I dissected this interview.
> 
> My thoughts in red.
> 
> ...



lol @ overanalyzing

dude he's a fan, get over it


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2009)

To think that there were actually morons stupid enough to turn one of the best series of all time into one of the worst movies ever. Even the energy blasts were fucked and don't even get me started on the humor, which could only be described as sad attempts at being amusing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2009)

There are posters of Dragonball Evolution everywhere in Paris. Here in the metro


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 29, 2009)

where can i download it  ?


----------



## S (Mar 29, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> where can i download it  ?



It?s not worth it


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Mar 29, 2009)

yah know... I was waitinf for months for this movie... and know the only thought in my head is... epic failure


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) So to be a fan, you have to call yourself a fan. You know, I reviewed the older Chinese live action Dragonball movie on my site, and I just reread it just so I can point out that I never state "I'm a fan" or even use the word "fan" in the review. Yet I am a big fan, and being that FANATICALI talk about the show as if I know it, it can be presumed. If he wasn't in some way a fan of the show, then he would watch it without really paying attention and wouldn't know any of the names.......unless he has an amazing memory or something.



*FAN*- (short for Fanatical)
–noun an enthusiastic devotee, follower, or admirer of a sport, pastime, celebrity, etc.: a baseball fan; a great fan of Charlie Chaplin.

*FANATICAL-*
–adjective motivated or characterized by an extreme, *uncritical enthusiasm *or zeal, as in religion or politics.

Basically, if you are a FAN, you dont hide behind your kid if you like something unless you are embarrassed. All three interviews James Marsters did for this movie he stated that his son was a huge fan and he just watched it with him when he was younger. 



> 2) You can't analyze someones words and take that as truth.



So what are interviews for? in this case and many cases to sway the minds of mindless masses. If we are talking about a normal conversation between two people sure....you are correct. but this was an interview meant to hype up a movie. I can critique ANYTHING I choose to. Especially since this movie is so Ludicrous.



> If so, then you can't call yourself a fan as you flubbed the midget part



I didn't flub anything. James Marsters goes into this part of his interview making it sound like the only thing Goku did was fight midgets. When in fact is he alway fought MANY MANY oversized comically outweighing characters.

I know who Pilaf is. I know who SHO (The Dog Ninja) is , If you want to get Super Fanatical Technical (Which I dont) according to the Dragon Ball encyclopedias, Both Pilaf and Sho fall into the "Monster" race in DragonBall. The monster race on Dragonballs "earth" takes up a good %10 of the planets population. So they are not short birth defects. They are average size for theyre appearance. And...if you just think people are midgets because they are shorter than average... goes to show your intellegence not mine. 



> and based on your response to that, you don't seem to know that fighting means many things, not just kung fu battles. Hell, if we're arguing, that could mean fighting. So I can analyze your comments and say you're not very intelligent, and based on your last comment to me, kind of an asshole.



Yes, you are right. I am "kind" of an asshole. Normally I havent gone out of my way to be rude to people, but I already stated a few pages back that when it comes to this topic of the Dragonball Evolution movie, Ive taken the gloves off. Im making sure every supporter and evey optimistic person of this movie gets a dose of fuck you. 



> Of course, you can probably throw that right back at me. The fact is, words are spontaneous, and we usually don't put lots of thought into them. In short, you're taking his words and twisting them to meet your low expectations of the movie.



I dont have low expectations. I have a low opinion of a movie I have already seen. I saw a clean, DVD quality screening of the movie. I watched it on my high definition television and I wanted to put my hands through the screen and kick the fuck out everyone involved in making this movie. James Marsters is actually the only one I dont want to pound into a pile of bile and flesh. 



> 3) So where does Toriyama state that after he had the screening? The only comment I heard was after he saw the trailers. I'm not saying you're wrong here. I'd just like a quote.





> *As the original creator, I had a feeling of “Huh?” upon seeing the screenplay and the character designs, but the director, all the actors, the staff, and the rest are nothing but “ultra” high-caliber people. Maybe the right way for me and all the fans to appreciate it is as a New Dragonball of a different dimension. Perhaps, this might become a great masterpiece of power! Hey, I look forward to it!!*


 _Akira Toriyama- Interview by Oricon Entertianment - Pweeeeeeeeeeeeeasee vote for Hibafag in here _



> 4) You're twisting his words like mad crazy.



Nope..... theres a difference between twisting and analyzing. I never put any NEW info into his mouth. I just make a attempt at pointing out his lack of knowledge and fail of basis. 



> 5) That still doesn't take away from the fact that whether Pilaf fought Goku with a mech or not, THATS STILL FIGHTING.



I know the definition of fighting. But when the average person hears the word "Fighting" to describe Dragonball does Military warfare and missle shooting come to mind? No. 



> Hell, Pilaf could've used a gun and in the anime world, that would be still fighting.



He did use guns. 



> Marsters reasoning for having Picollo in it instead of Pilaf(like how the manga starts) is the exact reason I thought it was the smarter move. Pilaf is a comic relief villain whose greatest strength was that he had lots of money and equipment. Picollo is far more menacing and interesting.



I actually agree with you AND the idea for the movie's direction. I never said the Picollo arc was a bad choice. I actually thought it was a good choice. Its just that the execution was absolutely horrendous.


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 29, 2009)

Le Male said:


> There are posters of Dragonball Evolution everywhere in Paris. Here in the metro



This Picture is just asking for someone to make a new "Epic Fail" Demotivational poster out of it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2009)

stop over analyzing the interview and just accept the director and staff fucked up


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:
			
		

> > As the original creator, I had a feeling of “Huh?” upon seeing the screenplay and the character designs, but the director, all the actors, the staff, and the rest are nothing but “ultra” high-caliber people. Maybe the right way for me and all the fans to appreciate it is as a New Dragonball of a different dimension. Perhaps, this might become a great masterpiece of power! Hey, I look forward to it!!
> 
> 
> Akira Toriyama- Interview by Oricon Entertianment - *Kabuto-maru?*


Umm, nowhere in there does he say he has seen the film...just that he looked at the screenplay...the script.

If he has, that quote speaks nothing of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> *FAN*- (short for Fanatical)
> ?noun an enthusiastic devotee, follower, or admirer of a sport, pastime, celebrity, etc.: a baseball fan; a great fan of Charlie Chaplin.
> 
> *FANATICAL-*
> ...



1) Ugh. Think of it this way. My Dad loves kung fu/karate/samurai movies. I didn't. I started watching them. Then I became a fan of those types of movies. I became a fan because my Dad was into them and thats why I watched them, eventually growing to love them. Does that make me not a fan?

2) You can critique anything you want too, and we can laugh at you for taking it too far. You still have to remember that these interviews are not really planned out much. The reason why Robert DeNiro didn't do interviews for awhile is because he was awkard in doing them. Hell, I know I'd be terrible in an interview because I'm a bad speaker. So really, overanalyzing interviews with ACTORS only makes you look rediculous. 

3) But it mostly focused on Goku's battle with Pilaf, because Pilaf was the main villain. 

4) *Sigh* Pilaf wasn't much(if any) bigger than Goku, who was a kid. Yamcha and Bulma were teenagers, if memory serves, and they were almost twice Goku's size. Hence, Pilaf is probably a midget. Maybe not for his species, but compared to average sized people, he is. 

5) Then we'll also laugh at you for taking this movie too seriously. 

6) Then that's fine if you hated it.

7) So now you tried to stretch the truth by saying Toriyama had a private screening of it? Do you know anything about the industry and how much screenplays change? I also love your twisting of Toriyama's words as Toriyama himself seems open to the idea of it. Basically, he's saying it's not very faithful, but that everyone involved is so good at what they do, he has hopes for it. Whether it sucks or not is a completely different matter. Now we can laugh at you for lying about Toriyama "having a private screening". 

8) You dont need to put any new info. You just need to take his words out of context, which your Toriyama comments show you're very good at that. Oh wait, I guess your Toriyama comments was putting new words into Toriyama's mouth.

9) You know it's funny because I remember lots of early dragonball being "gun battles". Pilaf, Red Ribbon army, and even a few of those one shot side stories. If memory serves, it was the Picollo Damio saga that really began it as a "martial arts only battles" show(and even that had Picollo taking on armies). The tournaments, of course, are exceptions but for the most part, they were very small scale in terms of the global danger that the other enemies presented. But regardless, now you're defining what should be counted as fight scenes in dragonball. Regardless of what you think should be considered as fighting in it, remember that this was apparently how Toriyama wanted to write it. Most of the true "fighters" became allies quite quickly, and most of the enemies relied on weapons.

Also, it seems that DB began as a parody of some sort. Or at least just a simple comedy.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Damn....how stupid would you have to be to green light shit like this movie?

If the FOX executives are as dumb as this movie they probably think like this. *


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I just saw the film. 

My only advice is to forget everything you know about dragonball 
while watching the movie and accept it for what it is: a hollywood interpretation. 

However, even while viewing the film, I still have problems
with the acting (bulma, chi chi, and some others) and some of the
special effects. The pacing also felt rushed during some of the scenes.

I'll give it a D. =/


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 29, 2009)

fato said:


> It?s not worth it



i have free internet it doesnt mater


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

i think it will be ok for a live action movie...


----------



## Avix (Mar 29, 2009)

Heres a Piccolo Comparison for Y'Guys :
*







*


And also, click the Carefully, in my sig to go to my deviantArt - I've done quite a lot of DBZ comics (two or three about this film) which are getting great ratings (One's over 600!) Also - I'm starting a new Comic series, Called Happenings


----------



## TheWon (Mar 29, 2009)

I believe the reason why most fans are upset. Is because this movie could have been easily put on Cable TV or DVD. Instead of releasing at the theaters and having to pay 6 to 8 dollars to view it. When they could have just went to Blockbuster and got it for 5 days. 
If movies were like Wii Games. Watchman and others would be Nintendo made or Madworld, NMH, Etc etc titles. DBE is clearly shovel ware. Something you get for cheap and expect overall bad quality. Don't try to sell me that DBE. Is on the same level of some of the past few comic movies we seen.
Batman, IronMan, Hulk, and Watchmen. DBE is the first Hulk, Batman and Robin, FF4, and Catwoman. Only see if your really bored or just that kind of Diehard fan.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't expect much, so I shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> I believe the reason why most fans are upset. Is because this movie could have been easily put on Cable TV or DVD. Instead of releasing at the theaters and having to pay 6 to 8 dollars to view it. When they could have just went to Blockbuster and got it for 5 days.
> If movies were like Wii Games. Watchman and others would be Nintendo made or Madworld, NMH, Etc etc titles. DBE is clearly shovel ware. Something you get for cheap and expect overall bad quality. Don't try to sell me that DBE. Is on the same level of some of the past few comic movies we seen.
> Batman, IronMan, Hulk, and Watchmen. DBE is the first Hulk, Batman and Robin, FF4, and Catwoman. Only see if your really bored or just that kind of Diehard fan.



No...most people are upset because it sucks. Many people have seen it online anyways.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 30, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No...most people are upset because it sucks. Many people have seen it online anyways.



No I agree I seen it and know how bad it is. If this was a direct to DVD or SpikeTV movie. The average fan expectation would not be no where near as high. Since it's coming to theaters fans cling on to some kind of hope of it. Being a decent movie when it's a horrible movie.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats sad is this movies at like $20,000,000 worldwide, with the US release I think it will make enough for a sequel. God people are so stupid.

Edit: So new sources say that the film only had a budget of 45 Million, which is no excuse on how bad it is, but this means we will most likely see a raped version of DBZ. The DB movies will become the new Resident Evil movies.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2009)

This claims the movie was $45 million budget, but I'm not sure how reliable that newspaper is. That seems very off IMO. It'd at the very least be over 50 million. I mean, Son of the Mask cost over 80 million as did the Adventures of Pluto Nash...and they looked like crap. I guess we'll find out for sure when the movie comes here.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 31, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Whats sad is this movies at like $20,000,000 worldwide, with the US release I think it will make enough for a sequel. God people are so stupid.
> 
> Edit: So new sources say that the film only had a budget of 45 Million, which is no excuse on how bad it is, but this means we will most likely see a raped version of DBZ. The DB movies will become the new Resident Evil movies.



I heard about $100,000,000, if it's true, $20,000,000 worldwide is far to be enough even with the US, they wouldn't reach $100,000,000.

The french version come in theater tomorow and the time of the movie is 1 hours and 29 minutes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I heard about $100,000,000



I don't think we'll get any real numbers until it's released in the states, but at the least it'd be around 70 million to make I'd say.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't care how much it cost to make, it sucked ass and I want those 70 minutes of life back.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2009)

So it's already out in theaters?  Guess I'll have to sneak in.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope someone sees you.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 31, 2009)

so now that sources are saying that the budget was actually 45 million rather than a 100 million, a sequel is pretty much guaranteed. the movie has already made about half of that in Asia alone.

i guess that kinda makes sense considering 100 mil for the 1st film is A LOT, and also I've barely seen any promotion for the movie

hopefully they could use the profit to really step up their game next time and make an awesome sequel that can appeal to all the fans too


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 31, 2009)

Hylian said:


> so now that sources are saying that the budget was actually 45 million rather than a 100 million, a sequel is pretty much guaranteed. the movie has already made about half of that in Asia alone.
> 
> i guess that kinda makes sense considering 100 mil for the 1st film is A LOT, and also I've barely seen any promotion for the movie
> 
> hopefully they could use the profit to really step up their game next time and make an awesome sequel that can appeal to all the fans too



After your comment i start to think it was 100 million rather than 45 million because this movie is release in the international. It cost a lot to promote a movie in all areas. I don't know for Asia but in my country, the promotion of the movie started last week and you see posters everywhere in Paris.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, some of you actually thought this movie would be good? Ever since it was announced years ago I had the intention of watching it only to laugh at how bad it was going to be. DBZ+Live action does not mix period. There is nothing they could possibly do to make a DBZ movie good, even if they had a billion dollar budget.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 31, 2009)

BTW, the movie come in theater in my country tomorow...1st of April and for us, it's an official April fools from 20th Century Fox.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

Hylian said:


> so now that sources are saying that the budget was actually 45 million rather than a 100 million, a sequel is pretty much guaranteed. the movie has already made about half of that in Asia alone.
> 
> i guess that kinda makes sense considering 100 mil for the 1st film is A LOT, and also I've barely seen any promotion for the movie
> 
> hopefully they could use the profit to really step up their game next time and make an awesome sequel that can appeal to all the fans too



Not necessarily. Even if there is a profit, it doesnt mean there will be a sequel. Especially if it is panned by critics/fans(in which then, many of the actors might refuse to reprise their roles)


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Not necessarily. Even if there is a profit, it doesnt mean there will be a sequel. Especially if it is panned by critics/fans(in which then, many of the actors might refuse to reprise their roles)



Chatwin and Marsters have been signed up for sequels, and they seem pretty confident that they will be made regardless.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 31, 2009)

^ They seriously signed for more sequels... was it before or after the movie was released?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 31, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ They seriously signed for more sequels... was it before or after the movie was released?



before


when the first movie was just in the planing stages there was talk of a trillogy,with the way masters was excited about the franchise and chatwin probably figuring this was his big chance in Hollywood...without a doubt they immediately signed on for the sequels.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd just like to mention that after reading several of Chatwin's interviews, I think he's a very irresponsible actor for thinking of taking on such a role.  Grats on never being a respectable actor ever again.

Heh, Chatwin... more like ChatLOSE, amirite?!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 31, 2009)

^Ha. Made me giggle.

But if they just HAVE to make a fucking sequel hopefully they'll get better. I mean can it get any worse?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 31, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I'd just like to mention that after reading several of Chatwin's interviews, I think he's a very irresponsible actor for thinking of taking on such a role.  Grats on never being a respectable actor ever again.
> 
> Heh, Chatwin... more like ChatLOSE, amirite?!




really? you really think that an UNKNOWN actor shouldn't take the role of 1 of..if not THE most known anime character in history?


really?


besides unless your a big shot actor you don't turn down movie roles....cause even if the movie sucks other directors see how you act and that's how you make a name for yourself. You dont really think that every superstar actor was never in a bad movie.. do you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Sequels?

Let's just say that if someone proposed to give me a new giant hi-def TV and the only stipulation is that I watch DBE on it, I would seriously consider turning them down. The movie is that bad. 

I would watch it, of course, but I'd have a moment of hesitation. That's pretty serious.



I can't even begin to imagine the sequel.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to watch it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

If I did have a link I would cut my hand off before posting it. That's worse than pushing the red button on a village of baby kittens.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Does anyone have a link to watch it?



i'll only post to add that i have a link, but i won't give it to you, as a favor to you and anyone else that might get it  and also to add that i can be bothered to type this long ass message, but not post a simple copy pasta link to DBE


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2009)

son_michael said:


> cam corder quality can make any movie seem like shit so ill wait for the dvd rips



not really


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 31, 2009)

I can already see the sequel, Vegeta the greatest table tennis player of the Owned high school defies Goku to a martial arts competition, in the heat of the battle he discovers he is the long lost older brother of Oozaru!
Freeza, the corrupt city mayor, tricks Vegeta in to helping him on his great plan to take his vegeance upon the earth for some reason, in the mean time Vegeta starts questioning the world and starts developing feelings for Bulma in a surprise turn of events!


----------



## Psychic (Mar 31, 2009)

The movie really wasn't as bad as I thought it was, still they could use some more special effects. Props to the guy who played Yamcha, he really nailed his role down to the voice! The director suck but not nearly as bad as the guy who wrote the goddamn screenplay, now that's the guy to blame! I mean, he must not of even be a fan, how can anyone but millions of dollar in that crap of a screenplay, I think the writer should just shoot himself and say goodbye to his career!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm watching it now 
At 30:00 and it lost all the thrill and captivity that the show had.

The scenes with Chi Chi and Goku seem so forced lol.

I still can't believe there's no Krillin in this.

Edit: Omg at the first Yamcha diologue =_=


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I can already see the sequel, Vegeta the greatest table tennis player of the Owned high school defies Goku to a martial arts competition, in the heat of the battle he discovers he is the long lost older brother of Oozaru!
> Freeza, the corrupt city mayor, tricks Vegeta in to helping him on his great plan to take his vegeance upon the earth for some reason, in the mean time Vegeta starts questioning the world and starts developing feelings for Bulma in a surprise turn of events!



That sounds................AWESOME! Seriously, 

Vegeta: You're know match for me in the battle of table tennis Kakarot.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I found this on another forum site, its supposedly a brief statement about the future DBZ movie, and let me tell you I would not doubt for a second they would do this, and if you think DBE is bad if this is true they might top themselves. 



> FIRST CONFIRMATION THE SEQUEL WILL RUIN DBZ:
> 
> Props to Bura from Bulma.nl for this news;
> 
> ...


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 31, 2009)

son_michael said:


> really? you really think that an UNKNOWN actor shouldn't take the role of 1 of..if not THE most known anime character in history?
> 
> 
> really?
> ...



He should've thought long and hard about it.  If I were an actor that didn't get much work and was approached with playing the role of... I don't know, Chouji in a live-action Naruto movie, the script had better be DAMN good.  Work or not, I wouldn't give up my pride.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 31, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> He should've thought long and hard about it.  If I were an actor that didn't get much work and was approached with playing the role of... I don't know, Chouji in a live-action Naruto movie, the script had better be DAMN good.  Work or not, I wouldn't give up my pride.



As much as seeing a live action chouji would make my eyes bleed, son michael is kind of right. If you're not a big shot actor like Christian Bale or Brad Pitt or what have you, you don't have much freedom to choose your roles. Every role that comes your way, you had better be damn greatful for in order to make a name for yourself and thus increase your chances for getting a role that's worth your talent so eventually you can get to the point where you can pick and choose your roles and even have directors create projects with you in mind as the lead actor (kind of like the BurtonxDepp relationship). Chatwin is no Christian Bale so when he was approached with the part of Goku he'd have been a fool to have turned it down, after all when was the last time this guys done a big budget movie? I sure as hell can't remember, chances are he won't be working one for a long time after this bomb of a movie 


Superrazien said:


> FIRST CONFIRMATION THE SEQUEL WILL RUIN DBZ:
> 
> Props to Bura from Bulma.nl for this news;
> 
> ...


Oh lord 
It's official, fox is hopeless. Has this movie not shown them what shitting all over the source  material results in? God, why even follow Goku at all? If they're so concerned with relating with teens and mainstream why didn't they just follow Gohan's character from the getgo? That way they could've done they're high school drivel and had it be relevant and they could just follow Gohan marrying Videl and then the two of them having Pan. They're pretty much just turning Goku's story into Gohan's story anyway. I pray to God this movie fails, I don't want to see them ruin DB any further with a sequel that could actually be worse than the trash they're pedaling now.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 31, 2009)

That's bullshit. Is that article saying Dakota Fanning will play Gohan?

Anyways, it'll be lame if the next sequel will have Gohan as a teenager. I don't want to see the late part of the 3rd or the 4th.

Could they fit Frieza in the second? Or just Raditz and Vegeta?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 31, 2009)

^ no I think they were referring to Goku and ChiChi's filler daughter when suggesting Dakota Fanning not Gohan. Filler is filler though, and as fustrating as it is that they blatantly omitt characters, it's inexcusable to go as far as to make Goku and ChiChi have a filler daughter in place of Gohan "to draw in females." Let's make this clear, "NO ONE WANTS TO SEE YOUR CRAPPY MOVIE, GIRS AND BOYS ALIKE! DO NOT WANT!" This is enough to make a person cry, why the hell did Chatwin try and get people to watch DBE claiming the sequel will be better and truer to the story then come out spouting nonsense about crap that never happened in the original story that will be shoehorned into the sequel due to more executive meddling?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Krillin: Gokuuuuuuuuu!! Hurry up and come pl-
Gohan: Krillin!! That isn't dad!!!!


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 1, 2009)

^LMFAO good find.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 1, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ no I think they were referring to Goku and ChiChi's filler daughter when suggesting Dakota Fanning not Gohan. Filler is filler though, and as fustrating as it is that they blatantly omitt characters, it's inexcusable to go as far as to make Goku and ChiChi have a filler daughter in place of Gohan "to draw in females." Let's make this clear, "NO ONE WANTS TO SEE YOUR CRAPPY MOVIE, GIRS AND BOYS ALIKE! DO NOT WANT!" This is enough to make a person cry, why the hell did Chatwin try and get people to watch DBE claiming the sequel will be better and truer to the story then come out spouting nonsense about crap that never happened in the original story that will be shoehorned into the sequel due to more executive meddling?



that's bulma.nl's april fool's joke. goku and chichi are NOT having a daughter

chatwin said he read the script for the sequal already and said it's much truer to the story so this has to be a joke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't trust Chatwin. He said this movie would be good.

You don't expect the actors to say their movies would suck before they come out, of course, but who is he fooling?


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 1, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO where did you get that from?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> My first viewing of Iron Man was by a shitty cam corder, lets just say after viewing the movie on a shitty cam 2 days later I went to see it on the big screen. DBE has no redemable qualities, I am not going to hate on the actors but I think its best they just leave Dragonball alone and dont reboot or make any sequels.



Agreed. Some franchises should be left alone.


----------



## vervex (Apr 1, 2009)

That movie was terrible. Is there a superlative for terrible? Like horrifying I think would be more appropriate. 

But we all saw it coming, didn't wee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

It was actually worse than my worst expectation. :S


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 1, 2009)

Hylian said:


> that's bulma.nl's april fool's joke. goku and chichi are NOT having a daughter
> 
> chatwin said he read the script for the sequal already and said it's much truer to the story so this has to be a joke



leave it to me to fall for april fools jokes....every time


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope there isn't a sequel. I do not want Vegeta to be introduced so there can be that shitty VegetaXBulma pairing.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope there isn't a sequel period.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope there isn't a sequel. I do not want Vegeta to be introduced so there can be that shitty VegetaXBulma pairing.



I'm willing to bet Vegeta will be Gokus brother if theres a Z movie. Also it should be interesting to how much they screw up Tien and Krillin being introduced, if they plan on it. I wouldn't doubt if they mixed the Cell games with the Saiyan saga, having the Saiyans hold a world tournament then at the tournament they meet Krillin and Tien and such.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2009)

Bleh, just look at Dragonball: Evolution as a remake, not an adaptation.


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope there isn't a sequel. I do not want Vegeta to be introduced so there can be that shitty VegetaXBulma pairing.



I so want a sequel XD
I wanna see how they will justify the existence of Piccolo, and how they will destroy Vegeta and Nappa XD Maybe even Freeza?


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 2, 2009)

"Much truer to the story"? How can it be less...truer.....you know what I mean.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> "Much truer to the story"? How can it be less...truer.....you know what I mean.



This.

I want a sequel. I just hope they pull out better marketing strategies this time.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm starting to think they were given a 100 mil+ budget for the entire trilogy instead of just the first movie cuz I honestly do not see 100 mil when I see this movie.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Chatwin´s salary alone might 20 Mil


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hope there isn't a sequel period.



I agree... there should be another movie at all... EVER!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

But, if there is going to be a sequel period, how long will this period last?


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

..So I hear Shenlong is a western dragon.   What is this fuckery?
(you know, besides everything else that's blatently wrong)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 2, 2009)

Dragonball evolution was came in french teathers yesterday and i just saw a report about it on french tv news. The movie is 4th. this report show of fans are angry about the movie.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

It´s already out in France? Here in Germany it´s not out until June. Stupid Fox motherfuckers


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 2, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> It?s already out in France? Here in Germany it?s not out until June. Stupid Fox motherfuckers



Yes and it was the 1st April.....and it's not an april fool.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 2, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> I'm starting to think they were given a 100 mil+ budget for the entire *trilogy* instead of just the first movie cuz I honestly do not see 100 mil when I see this movie.


 Oh dear God, no. Just no. Forever no.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA. They release it out in France next? Is Fox stupid or something? That's more and more bootleg copies coming out now.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA. They release it out in France next? Is Fox stupid or something? That's more and more bootleg copies coming out now.


 
I guess it can?t get worse anyway.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA. They release it out in France next? Is Fox stupid or something? That's more and more bootleg copies coming out now.



Dragon ball mangas and anime are very very famous in France. In the report i saw yesterday, they talk about dragon ball as en epic story, a work of art by Akira Toriyama. I think Fox expect to make more money in France than anywhere in Europe because of the reputation of the anime and manga here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

The idea of Fox expecting to make any money on this piece of shit anywhere is laughable. 


Although probably true.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

oh my...........this movie was horrid.

I'd rather have you guys fart on my face continuously and ask me to kiss all your asses

then watch this movie again.






At first I was really optimistic and I hoped it was going to be good. I tried to avoid the people hating it, lol but I have to agree.




*IT'S SHIT


IT ISN'T DRAGON BALL*



it's like....


they should have called it

*CORN BALL EVOLUTION*








like, I'm surprised Toriyama hasn't killed someone yet. He must be smoking to much weed.......


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 3, 2009)

has anyone made a fanclub based on the hate for this movie...?
but then again why make one...we got one right here in this thread...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

people should be sued for making manga's into movies. DBZ is to great to be messed up by hollywood. what was akira thinking.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 4, 2009)

> while action fantasy Dragonball Evolution on $22.4m opens in France on April 1 followed by Russia and Ukraine a day later.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 4, 2009)

OH, NOW YOU ASSHOLES WANT A HATE FANCLUB.... LOL

I sat here for over a year, telling you word for word what is is wrong with this movie. I told you all "Please do not be optimistic.." I had a ANTI LIVE ACTION dragonball movie signature for over a year..... I got ridiculed and bashed. I got called "ANNOYING" by about 30 people... because I said this movie is unfaithful to the original. I got neg repped into the floor because I was a Dragonball fan. Now you all see the movie and you agree with me. 

Theres no justice I swear. You are all seeing what I predic...NO, _understood_ was happening a *YEAR* ago. "Blah blah UraRenges a Weeboo...." "Blah Blah You havent seen it yet.... dont judge" "Blah Blah" 

Watch it. NO, WATCH IT AGAIN. Feel that? Thats the combination of an unfaithful "adaptation" ruining something good and a horribly made movie in general eating away at your brain. 

BRAAAAHHHHHHHGHGHGHGGHGHggllllll...... 

K, Im done... Move along there is nothing to see here.


----------



## Noah (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Movie is awesome. All you people are just hating.

You can't have a bad movie if you make it intentionally bad. And this was bad. Intentionally. There is absolutely no way this movie was this awesomely bad without someone doing it on purpose.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 4, 2009)

I posted this in the OBD too but I wanted everyone's opinion here as well.

Which movie do you think is higher quality for a Dragonball movie...


Dragonball Evolution


or

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzQTrxKrq8o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

If these movies continue what you see above may well become the third movie in the trilogy that covers the cell or buu saga's


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Yes and it was the 1st April.....and it's not an april fool.



Good news, I'm not gonna see it


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

It has 2 rottens and 2 fresh on RT.com so far.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 8, 2009)

> There’s so many hoops to jump through just to get a film made. Dragonball was a $120 million film and it took two years of work by the filmmakers. I didn’t do the hard work. I was on it for four months and the challenging work comes now in getting people to come out and see what we’ve spent two years trying to make.



*120 MILLION?!*

No freakin way...


----------



## son_michael (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought they said 45 million?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know if this is true or not, but I thought I heard this movie did pretty well in Japan.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 8, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I thought they said 45 million?



yeah that's what a paper in Chile said and it seemed accurate considering the movie, but now we got Chatwin saying 120 mil (Marsters also said around 100 mil).

I dunno what's going on with the budget anymore.



ZigZag said:


> I don't know if this is true or not, but I thought I heard this movie did pretty well in Japan.



Not really. It opened 3rd and dropped off pretty quickly. 

It did all right in China though.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm hearing it was $50,000,000 now. Regardless of how much cash was put into this there was no reason to suck as bad as it does.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2009)

lol at all the dragonball fanboys that actually paid to see this shit.


----------



## Micku (Apr 8, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at all the dragonball fanboys that actually paid to see this shit.



I'm paying to see the movie, but I know it's going to be crap. I just want to look at it to laugh. I hope the movie would be so bad that it's funny. 

Anyway, I was looking at some old DBZ footage and I like this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGbfGisVZf4[/YOUTUBE]
That whole scene would be more intense than the entire Dragonball movie.

And I honestly think that they could make Dragonball a decent movie. They have more a chance to make the movie good when Goku was a little kid than Dragonball Z. Dragonball was a comedy/action/adventure. They should've focused on making Dragonball more of a comedy movie with some cool action scenes. Goku was suppose to be dumb as a nail. They could've make him naive and dumb like Forrest Gump, but a person who could fight. I could think of some funny jokes that they could've used because Goku is a fun character to mess around with because of his stupidity in the beginning. 

I wouldn't even care if they didn't have the Kamehameha if they would've got the characters right.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 8, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at all the dragonball fanboys that actually paid to see this shit.



I can't believe the pay money to see this movie


----------



## Noah (Apr 8, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I can't believe the pay money to see this movie



I'm throwing down money on this shit. Buying 5 tickets for it, just like I said I would last summer. I fully support FOX raping this franchise. They do it to everything else, so this one doesn't get a shield from it.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 8, 2009)

A sequel for the movie has been recently green-lit. watch at 4:30

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXmiMG1XVto&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdbthemovie.com%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

btw, wong confirms that the budget was $50 mil. I guess a sequal makes sense now since they had made HALF of that in asia alone


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?



I can finally answer this with a "No.  This is a CATASTROPHE!"


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 9, 2009)

Hylian said:


> A sequel for the movie has been recently green-lit. watch at 4:30
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXmiMG1XVto&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdbthemovie.com%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> btw, wong confirms that the budget was $50 mil. I guess a sequal makes sense now since they had made HALF of that in asia alone




NOOOO! a sequel? c'mon as if this coming weekend alone won't be embarrassing enough for DB fans... 

btw Marsters was the lone bright spot in the movie..


----------



## Micku (Apr 9, 2009)

Hylian said:


> A sequel for the movie has been recently green-lit. watch at 4:30
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXmiMG1XVto&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdbthemovie.com%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> btw, wong confirms that the budget was $50 mil. I guess a sequal makes sense now since they had made HALF of that in asia alone



Oh HEEEEEELLLLLLL NO!

Well, I haven't watch the movie yet, but I really doubt it's going to be good. I'll try to be unbias, but I can't help but to think of the original and what they SHOULD'VE done. Oh well...


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2009)

Hylian said:


> A sequel for the movie has been recently green-lit. watch at 4:30
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXmiMG1XVto&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdbthemovie.com%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> btw, wong confirms that the budget was $50 mil. I guess a sequal makes sense now since they had made HALF of that in asia alone



Nice a Sequel I really think a sequel could be even more badass than DBE.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

A sequel?! THEY CANNOT BE SERIOUS.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hurray! A sequel


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2009)

Hearing of a sequel is making my fever worse than it already is


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at all the dragonball fanboys that actually paid to see this shit.



Meh, I'm just sorta interested in what it will be like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

So, they're really gonna make it huh? A sequel.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyIkA6cn1UQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdragonballmovieforum.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D112465&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

ign review of the movie


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2009)

Hylian said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyIkA6cn1UQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fdragonballmovieforum.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D112465&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ign review of the movie




Dam beat me to it lol. Anyways so we should make a poll on this review.

Who thinks they were paid off, I think its pretty obvious they were.


----------



## benstevens19 (Apr 9, 2009)

Noah said:


> ^ Movie is awesome. All you people are just hating.
> 
> You can't have a bad movie if you make it intentionally bad. And this was bad. Intentionally. There is absolutely no way this movie was this awesomely bad without someone doing it on purpose.



they wanted to set the bar low with the first one *real *low.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2009)

IGN is spitting the truth. DBE wasn't a garbage movie, it's just super average.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll watch in on DVD.


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 10, 2009)

lol so far "Evolution" has a 21% on rottentomatoes...damn I was hoping for at least than 5%....

some of the reviews  on there are hilarious and yet so true
....i.e. "The special effects are rotten. Some CG landscapes even look as bad as those cardboard backdrops they used in old 'Sixties Star Trek episodes! "

my favorite one...
"Run a mile in any direction from Dragonball Evolution."


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> IGN is spitting the truth. DBE wasn't a garbage movie, it's just super average.



An average movie? That's far to kind, DBE is garbage in every sense of the way.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going to see it today, just for the heck of it and I'm bored. Should be interesting to see how it is...


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is another review:
Chapter 149


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> *Who thinks they were paid off*, I think its pretty obvious they were.



"Goku's character was spot on" 

I stopped the video as soon as they said that. Anyone who's watched a half a Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z episode would realize how much of a brainless bitch they are.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 10, 2009)

i heard this movie was so awesome that a lot of people couldnt even finish it!


----------



## Adonis (Apr 10, 2009)

Considering the source material is garbage that only weeaboos and 10 year old boys unconditionally revere as a masterpiece, does being unfaithful to it automatically qualify as a flaw?

It makes it a shitty adaptation off-the-bat but not automatically a shitty movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *Considering the source material is garbage that only weeaboos and 10 year old boys unconditionally revere as a masterpiece,* does being unfaithful to it automatically qualify as a flaw?
> 
> It makes it a shitty adaptation off-the-bat but not automatically a shitty movie.



youre being hateful, spiteful and unfair...

sure its not a masterpiece of drama or literature, its a CARTOON...but it was entertaining, and frankly that's all that matters.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 10, 2009)

The movie is terrible Only thing was chi chi was hot

I mean how is sucking a strawberry for little kids!!!!!!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 10, 2009)

My friend went so far as to buy tickets online for the first showing, so I went and saw it with him. My brain still keeps referring back to the Blue Screen of Doom, so I'm probably going to go get some sleep before work tonight...

The only thing "over 9000" about this movie was its level of mediocrity.



benstevens19 said:


> they wanted to set the bar low with the first one *real *low.



Actually, it felt more like they were trying to get it out of the way, to make way for what will probably a mediocre treatments of DBZ. Kinda like that "Lost Episodes" bullshit they did with GT. My only advice: if you enjoyed the cartoonish charm of the original, just try not to think about it while watching this.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> youre being hateful, spiteful and unfair...
> 
> sure its not a masterpiece of drama or literature, its a CARTOON...but it was entertaining, and frankly that's all that matters.



Basing it off the anime, I admittedly haven't read the manga, the show is 70% boring filler, 15% constipated yelling powering up, 10% training for the "OMG I NEVER FELT A POWER LIKE THIS BEFORE!" threat, 3% looped fighting and only 2% of anything redeemable.

This post was made possible by my sponsor *Made-up bullshit fractions/statistics®*.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Basing it off the anime, I admittedly haven't read the manga, the show is 70% boring filler, 15% constipated yelling powering up, 10% training for the "OMG I NEVER FELT A POWER LIKE THIS BEFORE!" threat, 3% looped fighting and only 2% of anything redeemable.
> 
> This post was made possible by my sponsor *Made-up bullshit fractions/statistics?*.



if u think so little of the source, why would u even acknowledge a piss poor reboot/reinterpretation/adaptation of the source.  no matter how u look at it, the original is way better than this movie.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to partially agree with Adonis that the TV shows balls. I haven't read the manga but heck, even DB doesn't deserve this shit movie.

And I think its at 19% on RT now. I love reading the rotten reviews.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2009)

RT suck ass.


----------



## Seany (Apr 10, 2009)

Movie was disgusting.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> if u think so little of the source, why would u even acknowledge a piss poor reboot/reinterpretation/adaptation of the source.  no matter how u look at it, the original is way better than this movie.



I agree and everyone knows it's a shallow attempt to cash-in on a franchise and rope in prepubescent boys BUT I'm not going to act like they raped a timeless classic, either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been reading the dragonball manga and while I enjoy it, I can't say it's very good.

It's too much of a comedy, and some of it was a bit disturbing. For example, I'm not sure if this was in the anime, but it looks like Oolong plans on raping Bulma at one point when he drugs both her and Goku. What the hell.......

My issue with the movie(and so far, I haven't seen it so....) is that it looks like it's being too anime-ish while changing the source material. What's the point? SpeedRacer sucked because it was too anime-ish, but at least the fans tend to like it for being more-or-less, loyal. So to be anime-ish will turn away nonfans, while changing the material will turn away fans. So annoying.

Yet somehow the Death Note movie is the best of them all, and I think the anime was vastly overrated. Death Note did it right by trying not to be too animeish and altering the plot to fit the movie structure, while still being loyal to it.

*sigh* when will studios learn.......I guess the answer is never, because people have been asking this for......well, as long as movies have existed.


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> RT suck ass.



Just like your avvy and siggy

That bitch looks like he's having fun playing with himself


----------



## Noah (Apr 10, 2009)

Movie was awesome.

Unbearably awesome.

So awesome that I actually felt embarrassed to be watching something so awesome.

Kamehameha was...well. I don't know. It's nice they did the call back to Goku running Piccolo through, but it was just silly.

Also: Bulma is busted.

Still. Movie was totally worth it. Apparently no one aside from Adonis seems to recognize a great parody when they see one.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 10, 2009)

average fans saying they enjoyed it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 10, 2009)

son_michael said:


> average fans saying they enjoyed it


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, I keep missing ReelzChannel movie news. 

And yea, Reelz only plays the good feedbacks only. Sometimes they have a negative one thrown in.


----------



## Yozakura` (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet. But from the commercials and trailers I've seen I can safely say that the characters look nothing like the characters from the series. =\

And using Kamehameha to light candles...


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 11, 2009)

double post I know but HOLY SHIT:



> EXCLUSIVE STEVE MASON EARLY FRIDAY ESTIMATES
> 1. NEW – Hanna Montana The Movie (Disney) - $15M, $4,811 PTA, $15M cume
> 2. Fast & Furious (Universal) - $10M, $2,880 PTA, $99.25M cume
> 3. Monsters vs. Aliens (Dreamworks/Paramount) - $8.1M, $1,958 PTA, $126.5M cume
> ...



The estimates are usually accurate.

jeez...this movie is no doubt a domestic:


----------



## son_michael (Apr 11, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Apparently box office estimates have DB:E definitely under Fast & Furious, Hannah Montana, and Monsters vs. Aliens. Observe and Report might beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dunno everybodys done a great job of talking trash about this movie that im not even excited about it anymore...so its just like...yeah ill see it when I see it



maybe ill see it in the movies or maybe I wont


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 11, 2009)

oh god  miley cyrus is hot ass jailbait, i'll pay to see her over dbe any day.  i'll even pay for a seth rogan turd film over dbe.

son micheal, dbe is in theaters, go watch it, just don't bring any weapons or devices that can harm urself :\


----------



## Rod (Apr 11, 2009)

I've just witnessed it.


Feelings after;


This movie is as great as:




double  .


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 11, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> double post I know but HOLY SHIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dammit so the movie still made the top ten.....here I was hoping it doesn't even debut in the top 10 and is forgotten in less than a week...
the less people see it, the better...


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> oh god  miley cyrus is hot ass jailbait, i'll pay to see her over dbe any day.  i'll even pay for a seth rogan turd film over dbe.
> 
> son micheal, dbe is in theaters, go watch it, just don't bring any weapons or devices that can harm urself :\



Really I don't find her all that attractive. I think Hillary Duff was more tempting jail bait when she was illegal ( shes way hotter now though). Anyways I would pay to see anything over DBE so I can understand where you are coming from


----------



## King Scoop (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyone should forget this movie even exists, and go watch The Last Dragon instead. That movie was a true classic and is WAY better than this movie could ever hope to be.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 11, 2009)

Zero x said:


> dammit so the movie still made the top ten.....here I was hoping it doesn't even debut in the top 10 and is forgotten in less than a week...
> the less people see it, the better...


There was never any doubt in my mind DBE was going to make the top ten, the one thing I was sure of though was that it wasn't going to make the top 5. Making the Top 5 is the most desirable thing to do a movie's opening weekend and the fact that DBE didn't make the top 5 is enough for me. Hell, even Street Fighters made the top 5 it's opening weekend so this is truly pathetic. If only this was enough to kill that recently green lit sequel in the womb 
Damn you Asia 

On the bright side, the optimism over at the live action dragon ball movie forums is finally dead  stupid asstards projecting a gross of $100 opening weekend only for it to garnered less than 2 million it's first day, pathetic 
Naruto Has Never Fought A Kunoichi


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAH. It only made 2 million the first day? Ah, man, that's hilarious.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2009)

Are those the official numbers?


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

It's an estimate of yesterday's box office.

Official numbers probably won't be out until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Fenton (Apr 11, 2009)

How did this movie manage to make Emmy Rossum look almost plain? This thing fails even more than I thought.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope the Dragonball evolution will be beaten by the new Miyazaki movie "Ponyo" ("Gake no ue no Ponyo")


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

When is that movie coming out by the way?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> When is that movie coming out by the way?



It was last wednesday in my country.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Aw crap. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

It's august for the UK and the US.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

August? What the fuck.

The movie was released in July of last year in Japan. What's taking so damn long to dub it?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 11, 2009)

What the fuck, that new miyazaki film was relaesed and I never heard of it? Fuck, i love spirited away.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> August? What the fuck.
> 
> The movie was released in July of last year in Japan. What's taking so damn long to dub it?



I heard that summer is a good time to release movies in the US, maybe it's the reason.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Then they should release it in July. August is so close to fall.

Maybe just in time for Oscar season?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

Japanese trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXI7x6ExPuc[/YOUTUBE]


French trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTrEECZhpL0[/YOUTUBE]

This movie receive lot of promotion on french tv and it's the first Miyazaki movie to be ranked first in french box office for it day one (now i suppose Fast and furious 4 is first)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> August? What the fuck.
> 
> The movie was released in July of last year in Japan. What's taking so damn long to dub it?



No one wants to release an animated movie right after a new Pixar film.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No one wants to release an animated movie right after a new Pixar film.



Oh yea, Up is coming out huh? Engh, I'd rather see Ponyo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw it. You guys seriously need to watch a "True bad movie" if you think that sucks. Still, it's not very good either. Review will be up in sig in an hour or so.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

I could never watch half the stuff you do, Martial. My tolerance level for shit isn't very high.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Review is up. Yikes, it's probably my longest...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 11, 2009)

As a longtime fan of the series since childhood i have to say that this movie is a travesty.

 The series manga adaption is typical shounen fair in which all current series's are based, and the anime adaption is weighed down significantly with fillers and hardly a "plot" to speak of (similar to Bleach in that regard). But barring GT, the source material is hardly enough to be used comparison to this recent film.


Its not even so much as the film in itself is bad, but in the way they present things in a way which nothing makes sense and they do not attempt to explain anything about what's happening turns off newcomers and fans of action movies alike.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Review is up. Yikes, it's probably my longest...



Wow, Martial...I was expecting you to tear this movie a new one, but a 2/4 is actually high for this movie, considering what the major critics say.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Review is up. Yikes, it's probably my longest...



I pretty much agree with most of that review and was along the lines of what I posted about a month ago, except I was thoroughly bored by the whole movie and I thought Chow Yun Fat's acting felt forced. 

This really isn't one of the most terrible movies ever...but it's so mediocre it's not even worth hating or loving.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

well, if I had heard the movie was good, I might've been more irritated at it. But I was surprised how much I enjoyed it considering I was ready to hate it.

But remember that Im easily entertained. I've yet to review a Uwe Boll film and rate it under a 2/4 star rating.......and I liked Dragon Wars.

Chou Yun Fat lost me when he started yelling right before he heard of Gohans death. Otherwise, maybe its because he was actually trying that I liked him so much?


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to this movie with pretty low expectations and an understanding that they were going to take liberties with the source material based on what I have read here and elsewhere.
I think I agree with most of what has been said by MartialHorror.  2/4 seems just about right.  There is nothing spectacular about the film, but it is not terrible either.
Chatwin does a fine job as Goku.  And Chou Yun Fat does a superb job as Roshi.  All the typical Dragonball goofy humor is there, which I was happy about.  Bulma is her technical self.  My only problem with her characterization is that she never seems to break a monotone growl when she is talking.  She has some good moments with Roshi.  Yamcha, I'm dissappointed with.  I had hoped with all the other changes they would have least kept his reason for finding the Dragonballs the same.  It would have been funny to see him nervous around Bulma.  The biggest letdown is Piccolo, who just seems totally lifeless.  They also managed to make the backstory even more confusing then in the manga.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanna see this so bad now.


----------



## cozapple (Apr 12, 2009)

This movie just failed epicly to be honest. 

The fights scenes were pitiful, it was sad to see how bad they were considering the technology we have nowadays.
The characters from the movie rarely portrayed the proper manga characters, I mean Goku is really an optimistic, goofy yet determined character whilst in the movie he lacks any of those attributes, if you understand where I'm coming from.

Ahhh i honestly can't be bothered writing more, but the movie was just crap. :|


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 12, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Wow, 4 Mil........ Holy god........ Im dying. Im dying in tears of joy. I actually predicted 20 mil opening weekend, and I am the one who probably hates this movie the most on the planet.


----------



## Noah (Apr 12, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
> 
> HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Wow, 4 Mil........ Holy god........ Im dying. Im dying in tears of joy. I actually predicted 20 mil opening weekend, and I am the one who probably hates this movie the most on the planet.



That's hardly the movie's fault. It's entirely Hannah Montana's fault. It wouldn't have gotten large numbers, but it wouldn't be 4 million either. I walked out of that theater and saw a movie line. A MOVIE LINE. I haven't seen one of those at a non-midnight showing since.....well, ever.

Movie wasn't nearly as bad as you'd like to believe it was. It only had two real faults: the acting was atrocious and the pacing was too fast.

Other than that, it was god damn entertaining and I actually hope there's a sequel.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol. I'm thinking $10 million opening week. Roughly $30 million all together.
> 
> And I'm being _nice_.



Well, I'm about $6 million over.

I'm gonna guess roughly $10 million by the time it leaves domestic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yea this week had HM: In 3D to control the powerful tween market.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 12, 2009)

Noah said:


> That's hardly the movie's fault. It's entirely Hannah Montana's fault. It wouldn't have gotten large numbers, but it wouldn't be 4 million either. I walked out of that theater and saw a movie line. A MOVIE LINE. I haven't seen one of those at a non-midnight showing since.....well, ever.
> 
> Movie wasn't nearly as bad as you'd like to believe it was. It only had two real faults: the acting was atrocious and the pacing was too fast.
> 
> Other than that, it was god damn entertaining and I actually hope there's a sequel.



It didn't have much to do with Hannah Montana. DBE failed because it's a bad movie (not among the worst ever but bad nonetheless) with bad word of mouth and very little promotion. These numbers are the fault of the movie itself and Fox for treating this movie like garbage.


The movies other faults are its terrible script and its disappointing fight scenes.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 12, 2009)

As you can tell from my set I actually enjoyed the film, as for most people saying it sucked the effects in the movie were actually good, although the storyline could have been explained more it was still a good film with bits of comedy and good fighting segments of the film, only problem is the Yamcha actor.. he does not fight once and his acting sucks which was a shame as Ando from heroes also auditioned for the film, overall a 7/10 for me on this film.


----------



## Noah (Apr 12, 2009)

Kamina said:


> As you can tell from my set I actually enjoyed the film, as for most people saying it sucked the effects in the movie were actually good, although the storyline could have been explained more it was still a good film with bits of comedy and good fighting segments of the film, only problem is the Yamcha actor.. he does not fight once and his acting sucks which was a shame as Ando from heroes also auditioned for the film, overall a 7/10 for me on this film.



wt are you talking about. Yamcha's horrible impression of dub Yamcha's voice and him being completely pussified were some of the best parts. Other awesome parts include: 'lol goku got laid' and everything involving roshi.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2009)

mie sucked, the revenue and word of mouth testifies to it.  stfu if u like this movie, u like any dressed up turd


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2009)

Link)



Where's the game thread so I can repost this?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Casino Royale)
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the game thread so I can repost this?



Oh, god. A sequel and a crappy video game? For the love of god, somebody shoot the producers before more of this high school BS is thrown at us.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2009)

btw, i was surprised to learn stephen chow is named as a producer of this movie.  And i was thinking a real good db production should have been similar to the recent stephen chow hits. 

I can't really believe he has a big hand in this movie, and frankly he should have taken his name off of it.  I've seen about 10 stephen chow movies (out of his 100) and i can't pick up his influence in this movie.


----------



## Heran (Apr 13, 2009)

Should I go watch this today? Or go for a skate instead.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> btw, i was surprised to learn stephen chow is named as a producer of this movie.  And i was thinking a real good db production should have been similar to the recent stephen chow hits.
> 
> I can't really believe he has a big hand in this movie, and frankly he should have taken his name off of it.  I've seen about 10 stephen chow movies (out of his 100) and i can't pick up his influence in this movie.



I doubt he had any influence at all during the production, and if he did, I am pretty disappointed.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 13, 2009)

Kamina said:


> As you can tell from my set I actually enjoyed the film, as for most people saying it sucked the effects in the movie were actually good, although the storyline could have been explained more it was still a good film with bits of comedy and good fighting segments of the film, only problem is the Yamcha actor.. he does not fight once and his acting sucks which was a shame as Ando from heroes also auditioned for the film, overall a 7/10 for me on this film.


I respect you opinion but the effects did suck especially the kamehameha wind and airbending also don't get me started on the great ape


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I doubt he had any influence at all during the production, and if he did, I am pretty disappointed.



he is a prolific artist, his early career had quite a few misses but his later career is full of classics.  You can tell a stephen chow movie like u can tell a ferrely brothers movie.

There might be one or 2 stephen chow type jokes in the dbe (haha, disadvantaged business enterprise), but it's pretty limited, seemingly.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everything in MartialHorror's review. This movie is nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. I, like most people went to see it with very low expectations but ended up enjoying it anyway.  (I had a free movie ticket when I saw it LOL) Most likely if you try to compare this movie to the manga/anime while watching it then you are obviously going to hate it, but if you see it for what it is (mediocre, funny, & cheesy) then you will probably end up enjoying it. I have to say one thing. If they had made this movie completely identical to the anime/manga then it would have been pointless. You might as well go watch the anime and/or manga for that. It's nice to see something different for a change. This however does not justify them from straying from the source material. Example: Goku going to high school is completely inexcusable. This movie could have been a lot better but poor marketing and the release of this movie overseas first definitely had a negative impact on it.

BTW.. did anyone who see the movie stay after the credits? If not, here's a spoiler for you:


*Spoiler*: __ 



After the credits, they show a woman gathering herbs and it appears she is making some kind of remedy for someone in bed. The person in the bed is none other than Piccolo himself!!! The scene ends with Piccolo pulling back the covers with a very evil grin on his face. This obviously sets the movie up for a sequel and my guess is its going to start at the beginning of the saiyan saga. James Marsters and Justin Chatwin will most likely reprise their roles in the next film.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 13, 2009)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



That is if they get one


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 13, 2009)

Skeletor comes splashing out of his bottomless pit at the end of the He-man movie. 

That movie never got a sequel. 

We can only pray that this movie doesnt get a sequel.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2009)

its getting a sequel,there signed up for 3 and they made enough money


----------



## Buster (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll watch this movie this week.. I think.

I may be whining but it's hard to accept that this hero:

should be the same as him:


Ohwell maybe the movie will change my mind.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 13, 2009)

I very much doubt that after the horrific results of the US box office and mediocre results around the world there will be a sequel.

If there is one it'll probably a straight to DVD movie.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 13, 2009)

Just saw the movie, and y'know what? I thought it was pretty cool. It does its own thing, but pays homage to the original material. Thoughts and points of references:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-The whole bit with Bulma and Muten Roshi traveling on the desert on her bike while Goku runs (and catches up) is almost straight out of the manga. With the exception of Roshi's presence, you can't tell me that's not from the source material.

-Speaking of Roshi, I thought it was neat that he introduced himself as "Muten Roshi" alongside "Master Roshi". Also, while Chow Yun Fat wasn't made up to look like the character, he had the spirit just fine. The ass grabbing, the "old man" humor, it's all there. Dude even sports a pair of shades.

-Yamcha was done well. The actor had the voice and the accent down. I did question his blond streaks, but it's not a big deal to me.

-Bulma was also very close. I liked the blue streak in her hair because, let's face it, the same character with a full head of blue hair would look ridiculously stupid.

-The name "Oozaru" is basically the equivalent of "Kakarotto"/"Kakarot" in the movie. I do wish they had used the latter so that if a sequel is made, it'd be referenced by Vegeta. But it's still cool. As for Oozaru itself, I have to say that they should've made him bigger since it wouldn't have hurt anything. That's not to say that he wasn't big in the movie -- he's basically the size of the Hulk. I also didn't like that they changed the transformation trigger from the full moon to an eclipse. I know I wasn't the only one who questioned why Goku didn't transform when he looked dead at the full moon at Chi Chi's party.

-I wasn't fond of Chi Chi. I liked that they kept her root as a fighter, but she should've been a country bumpkin instead of a city girl with a boyfriend. Meh. Also, I assume her father's no longer the massive Ox King -- because if the douchebag boyfriend of hers had met him, he probably would've crapped himself.

-Also, I really didn't dig the two scenes of Goku and Chi Chi kissing. It just seems wrong and very unlike Goku to embrace a woman and kiss her like he did here. Even during adulthood, the most romantic thing Goku ever said to Chi Chi was, "Hey, let's get married because I made that promise to you when I was 12 thinking it was some sort of food." Couldn't buy it.

-I heard people claiming that Piccolo wasn't in the movie much. Apparently they were watching a whole different movie, because he was in it a decent amount of time. On that note, Piccolo might not have had his antennas, but the make up looked fine. In fact, other than the leathery costume and said lack of antennas, I'd say he's fairly recognizable as Piccolo.

-The ending of the Piccolo/Goku fight is reminiscent of the manga. It's not the exact scene, because that wouldn't work since neither Goku is small enough nor is Piccolo big enough for it. But what they did is basically the same -- minus the Oozaru afterimage as Goku takes off (although he does channel Oozaru's inner strength), and replace his punch with a fist fueled by kamehameha.

-Sheng Long looked.. very underwhelming. The golden dragon they had just can't compare to a 1000 foot long, green skinned, red eyed monster that we all know and love from the original material. And it didn't speak! Personally, one of my favorite and most thrilling moments of the anime was when Sheng Long was shown to not just be sentient, but very motherfucking intimidating. DBE's sheng long just appeared, growled, heard and granted Goku's wish, and left. I mean, the whole point of the first arc of Dragonball was gathering the orbs and looking forward to this dragon god. The scene should've and could've been much more of a spectacle. Very underwhelming.

-One thing that I firmly believe they could've done was switch Goku's movie character with his son, Gohan -- because the whole high school subplot is a big nod to Gohan's high school days in the Buu saga. And Justin Chatwin looks and acts more like adult Gohan than Goku, anyway. Chatwin was nervous, somewhat shy, and had trouble mixing with the ordinary folks because of his power -- that's friggin' Gohan, to a T! I don't know. If we really need to see Goku, just have him appear for a brief moment near the end or something.

Lastly, I didn't really see any Stephen Chow influences myself, and I'm an old Chow fan with a huge library of his films. I mean, I guess you could say Yamcha making that trap in the desert and offering his victims a way out for a prize is _kinda_ Chow-esque, but that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 13, 2009)

I am going to see this movie later tonight.  After first this movie looks like a flat-out joke, but reading the comments here it could be somewhat good compared to the Dragonball anime/manga.  If they are going to make a second movie, I wonder if they are going to include Vegeta and how would play......maybe Matt Damon (With the random casting, maybe a dream could come true, eh? XD) or Zachary Quinto?  Guess we will have to wait and find out after I see it if it deserves a sequel.


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

My cousin went and saw this movie , said it was super cool!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2009)

Bleh, I used to say cast Robin Shou as Goku and Jet Li as Vegeta and BAM! perfect casting.

But now.................................Ummmmmmm, hell. I dont know who would make a good Vegeta.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

Film was a disaster at the Box Office.  Might end up as one of the biggest flops of the year.  It only managed around 4 million.  I think it's safe to say that there won't be a sequel.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Film was a disaster at the Box Office.  Might end up as one of the biggest flops of the year.  It only managed around 4 million.  I think it's safe to say that there won't be a sequel.



Lets hope so. This movie being an American made film and bombing in America, probably is a good sign that no sequel will be made.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2009)

It was a bad idea to start with, let alone letting it go into production. 

Then again its Fox, they do a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Apr 13, 2009)

they manged amazing as it is to make goku an absoulte tool


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

Martial, when I saw Dragonball...I found myself wishing that I was at home watching either Blood Rayne or Leprechaun in the Hood.  Worst movie I have seen so far for 2009.  (I've probably seen around 50-100 movies for the first time since January).


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

4.7 million for the opening weekend LMFAO. There is no way in hell these guys will be making a second movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

I know.  lol.  Even Speed Racer beat Dragonball by around 30 million.  

I don't know why I am enjoying this failure so much.  I guess it's just time to gloat since it was so obvious to most of us that this film was a terrible idea.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

MartialHorror you're asking for death man that is the worst review you've ever made. 2/4 you're asking for death man swear to god.  This movie had better not get a sequel and if so direct-to-video this is a shitty ass piece of crap.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if they will even make 10 mil, it just might make 1 or 2 million this week and probably .5 mill the following.

Either way, this movie was a failure.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

Even the power of the dragonballs can't erase this humiliation...

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  MOCKING THIS FAILURE IS SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Its made like 25-30mil worldwide right now I think.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

That number will barely increase by next weekend.  It might be up 5-8 million worldwide.  Something like that.

I think we have an early frontrunner for the Razzies.  This movie was much worse than Halle Berry's Catwoman.

The Dead or Alive movie was even better than this!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 13, 2009)

So....are they planning on making more of this crap?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2009)

They have a contract, but hopefully the studio will say no.


----------



## luvi (Apr 13, 2009)

I felt like stabbing myself when I saw that kamehameha


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know how they could say yes, it'd be a financial disaster to go through with it after opening with less than $5million dollars.


----------



## luvi (Apr 13, 2009)

imo, it would not be a financial disaster, people would be crazy about seeing live action dbz, wether it was extremely good or the worst waste of money of your entire life.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 13, 2009)

luvi said:


> imo, it would not be a financial disaster, people would be crazy about seeing live action dbz, wether it was extremely good or the worst waste of money of your entire life.



Crazy to the tune of a 5 million dollar opening weekend.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> That number will barely increase by next weekend.  It might be up 5-8 million worldwide.  Something like that.
> 
> I think we have an early frontrunner for the Razzies.  This movie was much worse than Halle Berry's Catwoman.
> 
> The Dead or Alive movie was even better than this!



No it was not worse than those movies. DBE was incredibly generic not incredibly bad. There have been worse films released this month.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I know.  lol.  Even Speed Racer beat Dragonball by around 30 million.
> 
> I don't know why I am enjoying this failure so much.  I guess it's just time to gloat since it was so obvious to most of us that this film was a terrible idea.



the schadenfreude.  it's healthy! 

Even if the revenue goes down by just 1 million a week for each week it will have only made 10 million in the US.  Why would anyone gamble 40-100 million on making a sequel with that performance?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

They need to make it like how transformers was done. The right way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> They need to make it like how transformers was done. The right way.



No.....just no.

Transformers only had good special effects........That's all.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 13, 2009)

> Dragonball Evolution 	 	$4,756,488







spaZ said:


> They need to make it like how transformers was done.


 So, the same, but with more better special effects?


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 13, 2009)

this movie was 10,000 B.C. Levels of fail.

Movie flaws taken from IMDB:


> 1) Piccolo is seen destroying knights and Medieval stereotypes "2,000 years ago." Two thousand years ago, the most advanced civilization in the world equipped its soldiers with leather body vests and bronze and perhaps some iron swords and shields, not full suits of iron armor.
> 
> 2) It took 7 ultra-powerful monks to seal away Piccolo for 2,000 years...and he just "escapes." The movie never elaborates on this major plot point by describing this escape.
> 
> ...



Pretty colors does not make up for fail. Transformers was a decent movie regardless of how cool it looked. This fails hard as fuck. When I look at it as a stand alone movie, Im puzzled as to why it was even greenlight.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

Shit an episode of Power Rangers is better than this piece of craap


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't see the movie b/c I knew it was going to wack. But anyway, I got a feeling that the same guys who made those spoof movies like Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans, & etc are going to make a movie that pokes fun of live-action japanese animation gone wrong & this movie is going to be its main material.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 13, 2009)

Humanwine,

Dude, Thank you for actually pointing out the many failures in this movie that arent directly related to the actual Manga/Anime. 

I can't understand how people can say "Its not as bad as you fan-boys say it is" when in fact *IT IS*. 

Now I get to make a list of all the things that are inconsistant with the manga. We'll Fusion-ha the two lists and we can see clearly why this movie fails on two levels of sheer fucking stupidity. 

Especially for people like Martialhorror that tell us to go watch a "Truly" bad movie. I have a message for you Martialhorror: Go watch a good movie. Go watch two. Then watch a third. There are that many good movies. There are hundreds of good movies. We are scoring this movie versus all movies in history. You score this based of the shitty ones you watched in the last few years. The scope Martialhorror watches movies is jaded. He watches shit tons of bad movies. Then when one comes along that doesn't disgust him to the point of closing his eyes, he gives it a "2/4". (Never mind that for 6 of his 9 paragraphs he bashes the movie in his review) Martialhorror wanted to give this movie a higher rating than it deserves because he was annoyed with all the fans trashing it. Ever notice that all the postive reviews talk to the "Dragonball Fan-boys"? hmmmmmmmmmm.................... hmmmm.....

Nonconformity is cool, even if it means supporting a piece of shit on a stick with the name of something you actually care about taped to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 13, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Humanwine,
> 
> Dude, Thank you for actually pointing out the many failures in this movie that arent directly related to the actual Manga/Anime.
> 
> ...



You                               ?

The movies just a slightly below average kung-fu movie with the Dragon Ball name slapped on. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This movie was much worse than Halle Berry's Catwoman.



I can honestly say that the Catwoman movie is one of the worst films I have ever seen in my entire life. There is no way in hell that DBE is worse that that piece of garbage.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You                               ?



Uh, yes. As a matter of fact I am. I think I have made it quite clear that this movie pisses me of to no extent. 

I'm here to make sure people know that there are true Dragonball fans that find this movie offensive. 

I've taken it upon myself to try and figure out a way to make sure a sequel is never made so they can't add salt to this giant ass wound. Well, at least to stop these SAME people from making one. 

A new crew, writers and EVERYTHING would get me to allow another group of people to try. (I'd still hold pessimism) As far as Fox, Chow, Wong, Chatwin, Marsters, and Chung are concerned..... They can all eat my shit.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 14, 2009)

Just came back from seeing it.  I think this movie got a "I told you so!" in that it was going to suck.  I could see the movie trying to grasp the manga but with bad actors and hardly any effort in character look, it just left a bad taste in my mouth.  Told my friends that I saw the movie with that this movie mad me feel really bad being an anime and manga movie.  Kinda makes me happy I had no clue what Dungeons and Dragons was when I saw that piece of shit movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You                               ?
> 
> The movies just a slightly below average kung-fu movie with the Dragon Ball name slapped on. Nothing more nothing less.



it is less than a below average kung-fu movie.  Who-ever wrote the screenplay should take a few years off.  As human wine notes,  so much of the story is unnecessary, superfluous, contrived, or just doesn't make sense.  I could take a kung-fu movie out of the 99 cents bin in a hong kong flea market and it would make more sense than DBE.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got finished stealing it and watching it 
It might have been my extremely low or non-existant expectations, but I honestly thought it was average...up to a point. There's really no excuse for the lack of explanation of anything, and wtf was up with the origin of oozaru? That was a head scratcher I'd rather they didn't include it at all than for them to do what they did with it. There was some mediocre to just plain terrible acting (wth, did Yamcha even have one second of good dialogue in this entire movie ). I also love how Chi Chi pretty much ignored Goku all of high school but then starts hopping on his dick the second she saw him use ki (superficial much?). As bad as I'm hounding this movie, I really do see it as lost potential. It could've been great, but there were so many missteps. Now that I've seen the movie, I'm more than positive that's its horrible box office is due to non-existent promotion. The only people who saw this thing are hardcore fans that support anything DB no matter what, and if the state of the anime industry is any indication that's not enough to carry a good weekend box office, and really that's only counting the fraction of the fan base who didn't boycott this movie altogether. I'm sure people will disagree with me, but I think had they promoted this movie correctly and well in advance they might have roped the 8-11 year old boy crowd and their dads while mom took their sisters to see Hannah Montana.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 14, 2009)

this movie was not bad it was awesome. Goku was an idiot like he's supposed to be. Master Roshi was a pervert. Bulma was smart. Yamcha was a bandit. Piccolo was evil.Mai was Mai. and Grandpa Gohan was Grandpa Gohan. they had a lot of references to the anime/manga. they gave oolong/puar's ability of shapeshifting to Mai.

and btw I was  reading the thread and someone said that in dragonball goku didn't fight midgets. well let's see I seem to remember his first enemies were mostly midgets. Emperor Pilaf, Shu, and Commander Red were all midgets. I find it kind of strange that none of you mentioned Commander Red.


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 14, 2009)

When I first heard Goku was going to be in high school I thought "wtf is this shit ?"

After convincing myself (this took months)this movie was not a DB movie, I was kind of excited this shitty plot. DB in high school seems pretty unique and almost cool. Then I wondered if there would be a sequel about Goku & Vegata but in College. I'd honestly pay good money to see that. DBE had very little to do with high school  It probably would've made for a better movie if it was centered around high school.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 14, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I find it kind of strange that none of you mentioned Commander Red.



We didn't mention Commander Red because it would have been redundant. 

Martialhorror and I were arguing the definition of "FIGHTING" in Dragonball. We did so because in an interview, I felt James Marsters made an ignorant statement that in the older Dragon Ball Goku only fought "Midgets" 

While Commander Red was truly a midget by definition. (His wish and purpose for finding the Dragonballs was to become taller) There really was no need to go there. 

MartialHorror argued the classical term of fighting. While I defined the word fighting by Dragonball standards. I fully understand that Goku "fought" Commander Red. He had a long and telling battle against the entire Red Ribbon Army, which Commander Red owned. But my arguement would have been that Goku never actually "FIGHTS" Commander Red. If you recall, Black puts a bullet in his brain before any actual fighting happens between Red and Goku. Red sends in Blue, Tao Pai Pai, Android 8 and a Mecha that Black gets into after Red's demise. ALL OF WHICH WERE NOT MIDGETS.

Heres an example:

Piccolo has been in a fight with Vegeta: *TRUE*
Piccolo actually never fights Vegeta: *TRUE*

Once again if you recall, Nappa actually kills Piccolo before he ever engages in any kind of combat with Vegeta. Later when Piccolo and Vegeta meet up in the Freeza saga they are semi-allies. Afterwards, there was never a reason for the two to fight. 

Also, MartialHorror's definition included Missles, Guns, Rockets and other forms of "Fighting" which is where the Pilaf arguement began. But my side of the arguement was the Dragonball definition of fighting. 

When I say a line like:  Raditz and the farmer got into a fight. You would say: "Uh, I'd Hardly call it a fight. The farmer shoots him with a shotgun and Raditz kills him with his own bullet." While technically that is a fight....in Dragonball terms it is not. 

As you can see, arguing about Commander Red would have been long and pointless. Much like my post now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

I understand your argument Urarenge, but most people disagree. There are actually very few fights that aren't "Goku KO's someone in one hit" in the early portions of Dragonball. It's because DB begins as an action-comedy, not a martial art manga.......then for some reason it changes after awhile.


----------



## Fenton (Apr 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Even the power of the dragonballs can't erase this humiliation...



The acting in this movie was weaker than Justin Chatwin's chin. :ho

Hey, this is fun.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 14, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this movie was not bad it was awesome. Goku was an idiot like he's supposed to be. Bulma was smart. Yamcha was a bandit. Piccolo was evil.Mai was Mai. and Grandpa Gohan was Grandpa Gohan. they had a lot of references to the anime/manga.



LMFAO at those being references to the anime/manga. "Piccolo was evil, Bulma was smart, Mai was Mai".

*REALLY?*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

my post in the last movie you saw threead



> Dragonball Evolution 0/10
> 
> Finally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this movie was not bad it was awesome. Goku was an idiot like he's supposed to be. Master Roshi was a pervert. Bulma was smart. Yamcha was a bandit. Piccolo was evil.Mai was Mai. and Grandpa Gohan was Grandpa Gohan. they had a lot of references to the anime/manga. they gave oolong/puar's ability of shapeshifting to Mai.
> 
> and btw I was  reading the thread and someone said that in dragonball goku didn't fight midgets. well let's see I seem to remember his first enemies were mostly midgets. Emperor Pilaf, Shu, and Commander Red were all midgets. I find it kind of strange that none of you mentioned Commander Red.



Go to the last page and look at Human Wine's list and you'll realize what an idiot you are for saying that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

I wonder why that in both live action DB movies, Grandpa Gohan is alive.....when he shouldnt be.

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didnt they wish "everyone who Picollo killed or was involved with killing" to life...which is generally what they do in the show....


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I understand your argument Urarenge, but most people disagree. There are actually very few fights that aren't "Goku KO's someone in one hit" in the early portions of Dragonball. It's because DB begins as an action-comedy, not a *martial art manga*.......then for some reason it changes after *awhile*.




So, MartialHorror, I officially decided you have no idea what you are talking about. 

There are 42 Volumes of Dragonball Tankoban. 

The first Tenkaichibudokai happens in Volume 4. 
The Second Takes place in Volume 10. 

How did I know that? Because I just pulled them off my bookself and looked. 

Akira Toriyama himself stated that the reason Dragonball moved from a Adventure/comedy to an Action/Martial Arts story was due to the success of the Tenkaichibudokai storyline. So in reality, if you dont include the 4th and 5th volume of the Tankoban, (WE SHOULD, BUT I WONT) Dragonball is 76% Action/Martial arts. 

If you just include the portion that is considered "Before Z" that would mean before the Raditz saga. Which would be anything before Volume 17. 

That would mean that 77% of the "Before Z" books were considered Action/Martial Arts. Please stop clinging to the first few volumes of Dragonball as your comparison. Dragonball fans dont compare anything to volume 1-4. You have decided that that is the best way. The rest of us think of Dragonball as a Martial arts/Super powered story. Try, I dare you to try and convince any Dragonball fan otherwise. 

In the Movie I thought we were going to be dealing with an *OLD* Piccolo (Like James Marsters claims over and over) who wants to be young again. This in my opinion would have been what us people who are fucking paying attention call a goddamn *plot*. Instead we are dealing with a 2000 Year old Piccolo that has no reason, drive, explanation, point, goal or purpose. On top of that he is young looking. What happened here? I'll tell you what happened here. A bunch of fucking scrubs made a movie about something a large amount of people are passionate about. YOU may not be one. Be we are.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> So, MartialHorror, I officially decided you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> There are 42 Volumes of Dragonball Tankoban.
> 
> ...



Do you try to find things that aren't there. I said it started off as more of an action-comedy. STARTED OFF. You said it yourself that it changed due to the popularity of the Tenki Budaki thing. 

You keep saying "True Dragonball fan", when most people here seem to be disagreeing you. Your analysis on Masters wasn't very well recieved.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have simply been trying to expose the bullshit that is at the heart of this whole movie. 

James Marsters has no fucking clue about Dragonball. His son was a fan. He supported his sons fandom. As time went on he became somwhat knowledgable of the Dragon ball Z story. Once he got the part he boned up on some Earlier Dragonball story line. Theres nothing taken out of context. He says all this shit himself. 

Im sick of people acting like James Marsters is special because he he knew a few things about the role he was playing. The worst part of the whole situation is that HE IS THE MOST KNOWLEDGABLE ONE! Thats fucking insulting. 

Tenki Budaki - thing?  

GTFO. 

Its called a Tenkaichibudokai for a reason. If you dont even know one of the main plot points of Dragonball in general you have proven you are clueless MartialHorror. 

Stop getting in here with your pretentious preachy ass movie reviews. Theres a reason you arent a pro movie critic. This is one of them. Telling fans of a genre to go watch a "Truly bad movie" shame on you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I wonder why that in both live action DB movies, Grandpa Gohan is alive.....when he shouldnt be.
> 
> Also,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yet another reason the movie sucked.  

I agree with spanishhofkage's review.  He hit the nail on the head in that even if there was never a manga or anime called dragonball, this movie couldn't stand alone as a good production or story.  The watcher would have so many questions it would sink no matter what.

@ ura renge, u should calm down, i don't agree with the actual rating but martial horror's review isn't bad.  I just don't think the movie deserves even one star or whatever, and i would never recommend anybody to watch it except for lulz to watch a real bad interpretation of DB.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I have simply been trying to expose the bullshit that is at the heart of this whole movie.
> 
> James Marsters has no fucking clue about Dragonball. His son was a fan. He supported his sons fandom. As time went on he became somwhat knowledgable of the Dragon ball Z story. Once he got the part he boned up on some Earlier Dragonball story line. Theres nothing taken out of context. He says all this shit himself.
> 
> ...



1) I'm not saying he's special. I am saying his "fighting with midgets" part was technically right. It's your taking the word "fight" and editing it's meaning that's causing the issue. Furthermore, Im not sticking up for him, as I didn't care for his performance in the finished movie. 

2) For one, it's been years since I watched DB. Two, when I watched DBZ, I didn't have access to the internet as well and only watched the dub whenever I'd by a tape or watch it on T.V. So I mainly know it as "The world tournament" I knew the term along time ago when I ran a DBZ RPG, but I don't memorize Japanese names. Hell, I just watched a karate movie last night and had to do research because I couldn't remember any of their names. 

3) I'm not a pro critic because I'm not a professional writer. I don't pretend I am. I'm not as articulate or intelligent as Roger Ebert, and this isn't something I don't already know. Either way, you're the one acting pretentious and preachy about the show.

Fuck, anyone who see's your over-analysis of Marsters interview will see that you're just another bitchy, whining fanboy who thinks he knows it all about everything and anyone who disagrees is an asshole.

I'd rather be a pretentious, hack, movie critic because my intentions are to break into the film industry as a script writer/director than some angry manga nerd who has nothing better to do than bitch about things and get all offended when someone contradicts you. 

Plus, you lie about it. Did I miss something or did you never respond to the fact that Toriyama never said he saw the movie?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 14, 2009)

@MartialHorror and Urarenge2005:

Calm down, children! I'm sure your opinion is just as valuable as everyone else's. There's no need to create chaos in this thread! (I'm sure you'll both agree we don't want the mods to close this down.)

Let's just both agree that the movie deviated heavily from the canon and is *at best, AT BEST * mediorce.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't mind his argument. But I don't appreciate the personal attacks when it comes to something as stupid as a kids comic book......Sheesh, I expect this kind of attitude in religion debates, but not in a Dragonball movie thread.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 14, 2009)

At best its a piece of shit. MartialHorror can have his opinion and so can I. 

There is no fighting as long as I dont sink to a level of insulting him personally. I can attack his words. He can attack mine. Thats called a debate. Thats what forums were intended for at the dawn of the internet. 

If I say his opinion is flawed because he is rating something that he has *NO* invested emotion, I can. If he says I am flawed because I *HAVE* invested emotion he can. 

You can agree or disagree. Who has more say? 

The people who know what Dragon ball is and care for it? 
Or the people who "Rate" movies and don't? 

I am the former and by getting MartialHorror to rebuttle we discover he is the latter. I hope I am providing one side of the arguement. Im am on the side of this movie is complete ass and everyone involved INCLUDING its supporters need to have their heads examined. 

Spanish Hofkage and NarutoSimpson get it. Wine gets it and Shipping4losers gets it. The majority of the people who say this movie would give it nothing close to 2/4, 5/10, or any other half-decent review. 

I feel Martialhorror's review is retaliation. He gave it one extra point, simply because he wanted to upset "The Whining Fan-boys" its so obvious its retarded..... I read his review... I nodded .... agreed... found myself accepting his review.... he bashes.. points out stupidity, bad acting, embarrasing moments, poor execution and......then in the last paragraph............. ITS NOT AS BAD AS PEOPLE SAY IT WAS... 

That was the diagnoses I gave Son_Micheal about 2 months ago. No matter how bad it was he would say "Its not that bad" 

As for the Toriyama thing. You do know a  SCREENPLAY ISNT JUST A SCRIPT in hollywood right? 
OMG.
It usually involves the script, Storyboards and Video footage. I never once said he saw the completed movie. If you had seen lots of footage. The tralier, the entire script and was given an interview... dont you think that would mean you are knowledgable as to what happens in the film? I pretty sure he was aware of what we were dealing with. 

Bah.....

*OH, one more thing I want to add, since I know Martialhorror will read this*

Dude, do you mind if I make you a new banner for your signature? Seriously that washed out color loss Dosu fanclub thing hurts my eyes. May I at least present you with a cleaner one? Il'll even add the shitty "Wavy" photoshop effects the somewhat look like sound waves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a generic movie. This is from someone with a rather large collection of Dragon Ball media. The movie wasn't good but it wasn't bad. The plot was a mess but it was never important in the first place. The reason people say "Go see a bad movie" is because DBE just falls into that bargain bin area with stuff like "Dunstin Checks In" instead of the "this movie doesn't exist" category.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> The people who know what Dragon ball is and care for it?
> Or the people who "Rate" movies and don't?
> 
> I am the former and by getting MartialHorror to rebuttle we discover he is the latter. I hope I am providing one side of the arguement. Im am on the side of this movie is complete ass and everyone involved INCLUDING its supporters need to have their heads examined.
> ...



1) I love Dragonball, but it became a money whore when it started making all those bad DB movies, made a crappy sequel(GT), and an already crappy live action movie in China. So this new, bigger budget movie, to me, isn't the worst DB has been through. You know, now that I think about it, I remember an anime DB movie that was basically a remake of the General Tao/Tien arc. So this type of thing has been done even within the context of the show.

2) I won't deny I love watching movies or Dragonball, but that doesn't mean I have to dislike the movie just because it's different from it. 

3) You need to realize that I thrive off watching bad movies. If I watched DB a few years ago, I probably would've hated it. Now that I've seen movies probably more terrible than any of you have(and I'm not really boasting on that point either...more like ashamed), DB seems like fine cinema in comparison. But it's not. I know all the problems, but to me, what gives it a generous rating(and yes, I know Im being kind to it) that with all of its problems, it entertained me. If I did things like that to spite fanboys, I wouldn't have been so enthusiastic for TDK, whose fanboys also annoyed me. To be honest, I went in expecting to give it a worse rating. Maybe because I expected it to focus more on the high school bits, but it entertained me.

How about this? If any of you watch "Ghosts of Sodom" or "Criminally Insane 2"(the 2nd can only be found in the Criminally Insane 1/Satans Black Wedding DVD), then we'll talk. If you still think DB is worse, then I won't bring it up again. You've now witnessed movies at their worst, and then I will feel that your 0/10 ratings have merit. Till then, I have every justification in the world to give it the rating I did. 

3) Yikes, I've heard about the different beliefs on the script vs the screenplay, but I've never heard anything remotely to that. Basically, "Scripts" are broad generalizations. They can refer to really anything, from radio to T.V interviews, etc. "Screenplay" only applies for films. While the screenplay is generally a more detailed version of the script, it does not contain actual footage, etc. In many ways, a screenplay can also be called the shooting script.

Edit: lol, Chee already offered to make one. But if you guys want to go ahead and try......be my guest. Best one wins.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 14, 2009)

We all know DBE sucked beyond measures. We should all be worried if they will make a sequel, I know it bombed in America but it still has to open up in a few more countries and its close to making its money back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

When a movie underperforms and everyone hates it, it's super unlikely they'll make another...unless it's DTV, but I personally doubt they'd do that with an anime-movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 14, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> its close to making its money back.


It's still about 50mil from breaking even.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL, the supporters are clinging to a black and white clipping from a Magazine in Chile saying that the budget was 45 Million. 

shikamaru do a macho dance

This gives them a ray of hope for a sequel... because if this was the amount spent on the movie it puts them closer to even........ which isnt going to happen. 

Really this is getting sad that they would sink to needing this. 

This is the only piece of info supporting that it did not get a 100 Million budget. Either way...I dont think its going to make any difference. At least I hope not.


MartialHorror 




Took like 10 minutes man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2009)

How was my statement off topic..............................................Anyway, I guess I'd believe it had a 45 million budget considering none of these guys are A-list stars(Well, Chow is in Hong Kong). Bleh, even then though, I'd say a 60million budget looks closer.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 15, 2009)

I think he was talking about your sigs, not your post, lol.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, I was pointing to the off-topic sigs I had made.


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2009)

Offtopicness: Martial, I'm gonna make you a Jaws set, kay?


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2009)

Urarenge calm down MartialHorror already kissed any if all credibility has with his fail review of Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I know.  lol.  Even Speed Racer beat Dragonball by around 30 million.
> 
> I don't know why I am enjoying this failure so much.  I guess it's just time to gloat since it was so obvious to most of us that this film was a terrible idea.



/Thread 

If it can't beat that then how the hell can you even call this film good.

Fail 

same with the idiots who says it's watchable


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 16, 2009)

not that bad of a movie. I would give it a 85/100 for a normal movie. However it's more of a 65 when seeing that it is still named dragon all. The story is almost completely unfaithful to the original. It's clear that it was a cheap attempt to make money off of the dragonball and even tho it was still a B movie at best. If the story was more true to the original then the cgi would have helped it be much better. I still say go see it to make a true judgement on the movie. Martial is right tho. It's not a HORRIBLE movie as movies like batman and robin are far worse


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Urarenge calm down MartialHorror already kissed any if all credibility has with his fail review of Dragon Ball Evolution.



I remember you. You were one of those TDK fanboys that really got on my nerves. 

As I said, in the context of movies I watch, DBE isn't all that bad. Calling people idiots just because they disagree with you isn't very mature. 

When one rates a movie, it's in the context of what it is. At least, this is the only way I can do so because otherwise, most movies I watch would be a 2 star rating at best.

When I rate a movie like DBE as a 2/4, it's in the context of what it is: A hammy action/martial arts flick. If I was rating strictly for quality, it would be a 0.5 at best(compared to Citizen Kane's 4/4 rating). However, that's not how I review movies. I always rate in the context of what they are. Therefore, once again, I am perfectly justified in my review. Either watch one of those bad movies I suggested or make a valid argument other than "It sucks", or shut the hell up.

Seriously, what is with all this fanboy tardism(is that even a word?). It's a stupid movie based on a stupid manga/anime. Yes, I said it. DB is a stupid manga/anime.

It is full of crude and stupid humor, cliched and annoying characters, redundant plots, predictable plot turns and somehow Toriyama screws up the continuity. At least Ozeru in the movie always stayed consistent in size. 

But we love the manga/anime for the charm of it all. In it's flaws there are strengths. 

The only reason you all hate this, with the exception of a few people, is because it wasn't loyal to the source material. Hence, I think any credibility most of you had went out the window because you decided this movie would suck far before it even came out. I at least decided to wait until it came out to bash it and probably because of your guys over-the-top, biased-as-hell reviews, my expectations were too low and the movie turned out to be better than expected. That's that. That's my review. Stop being little girls about it.

P.S: Chee, be my guest.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Go to the last page and look at Human Wine's list and you'll realize what an idiot you are for saying that.



like I care about Human wine's list. the movie did a lot of things right. it got a lot of stuff exactly like the manga/anime. I am no idiot.



Urarenge2005 said:


> James Marsters has no fucking clue about Dragonball. His son was a fan. He supported his sons fandom. As time went on he became somwhat knowledgable of the Dragon ball Z story. Once he got the part he boned up on some Earlier Dragonball story line. Theres nothing taken out of context. He says all this shit himself.
> 
> Im sick of people acting like James Marsters is special because he he knew a few things about the role he was playing. The worst part of the whole situation is that HE IS THE MOST KNOWLEDGABLE ONE! Thats fucking insulting.



Whether you like it or not James Marsters is a fan. no matter if he got into it because of his son or not. His son could have introduced him into it and then he could have went and watched it himself or with his son. either way he is still a fan of it and does know a lot. stop being a moronic fanboy.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 16, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> like I care about Human wine's list. the movie did a lot of things right. it got a lot of stuff exactly like the manga/anime. I am no idiot.



Care to point these out? 





> Whether you like it or not James Marsters is a fan. no matter if he got into it because of his son or not. His son could have introduced him into it and then he could have went and watched it himself or with his son. either way he is still a fan of it and does know a lot. stop being a moronic fanboy.



You missed the whole point just like many did before. James Marsters never comes out and says "Hey, I love Dragonball, I'm a fan" Like a *FAN* would do. Instead he regularly brings up his son as the focal point of all his knowledge. 

^ THAT IS STILL NOT THE POINT. The point I continue over and over and over and over to get through your thick skulls is that James Marsters is the biggest "fan" in the whole group, Including the Writer, Directer, Producer, Actors and every other person who could have any kind of creative input. THE POINT IS THAT JAMES MARSTERS IS THE MOST KNOWLEDGEBLE ONE.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 16, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> At best its a piece of shit. MartialHorror can have his opinion and so can I.
> 
> There is no fighting as long as I dont sink to a level of insulting him personally. I can attack his words. He can attack mine. Thats called a debate. Thats what forums were intended for at the dawn of the internet.
> 
> ...



LMAO well said, dude can you sort me with an Avy and Sig please?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2009)

ura renge, on that note why don't u donate a new banner to the hinata's fine ass fc that i linked in my sig.  Lord yu had a hot as shit hinata pic in his sig recently, and hinata has been in the manga a little more lately.  

HOok a brother up!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

All i have to say is.

Why? just why?

I got so depressed i went on youtube and watch a hours worth of episodes.Then i played Tenkachi 3.


----------



## SP (Apr 16, 2009)

Terrible movie. I kind of alternated between cracking up laughing and searching for a razor.

Well, it was an experience.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 16, 2009)

For the record, I've seen the movie twice now in the theatre, paying both times.

It's not terrible.  It really isn't.  Not great, not even good, but not terrible.  Better than Chun-Li at least.  The only reason people bash it so much is because it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 16, 2009)

Ulquiorra said:


> For the record, I've seen the movie twice now in the theatre, paying both times.
> 
> It's not terrible.  It really isn't.  Not great, not even good, but not terrible.  Better than Chun-Li at least.  T*he only reason people bash it so much is because it's the cool thing to do.*



Or maybe, _just maybe_ because they feel it sucks? I think people have given more than enough reason on why they think this movie fails.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

I watched the movie coming in completely unbiased, as I always do, and I never conform to bashing for bashing's sake.

This movie is atrocious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2009)

poster ulliquolia is spoiling asshole, you need no further proof that he's an idiot in that he payed for this movie 2x. _NEGREPPPPPPSSSSS_


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 16, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> ura renge, on that note why don't u donate a new banner to the hinata's fine ass fc that i linked in my sig.  Lord yu had a hot as shit hinata pic in his sig recently, and hinata has been in the manga a little more lately.
> 
> HOok a brother up!



You know what??? I think I will. Time to do my part (I am a member) 
I love hinata's ghetto booty. 

@Ulquiorra saw the movie TWICE? 

This alone proves your opinion is jaded. A movie I can think of that I felt was
"Not good, not even close .. but not terrible" would be a movie like.....
.......................
.......................

...

I dunno .... Paul Blart: Mall Cop???

That movie was atrocious. It was one gigantic "Fat" Joke. I only laughed once during the whole movie. (The part where Paul Blart gets that grody sucker from under the desk) 

I sure as hell would not pay money to see that movie a second time. If I did.... It would simply because I was lying to myself... or I am lying to Naruto Fan Forums... I can't say for sure which one it is... but I'm willing to bet it was the latter.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2009)

Ulqi seeing it twice means all your brain cells have completely degenerated and no one cares what the hell you say. I.E. shut up


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ulqi seeing it twice means all your brain cells have completely degenerated and no one cares what the hell you say. I.E. shut up



Do you enjoy being such a tard?

Have any of you considered that he might have gone with friends or something. Going to the movies is often a social event.......not that many of you would know what that means..........

Plus, he finds the movie to be okay. You all bitch about it, yet I've yet to see any in depth reviews from any of you. Becuase none of you knows what makes a movie bad or good. You just whine....mostly because it's not very accurate. 

lol......I think Paul Blart was worse than Dragonball.....The funniest aspect was the bad guy, because I found his reactions to be amusing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Have any of you considered that he might have gone with friends or something. Going to the movies is often a social event.......not that many of you would know what that means..........


Martial be pulling out the heavy guns now...


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Martial be pulling out the heavy guns now...



And I'll pull out the nuke  

MartialHorror read Rotten tomatoes review you'll see that they have more depth and substance than all your reviews put together.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2009)

> I remember you. You were one of those *TDK fanboys *that really got on my nerves.



Stop you're making me blush  

Shit you couldn't make a good review on TDK that's more than enough reason for anyone to care about your reviews. Shit, non-fans of The Dark Knight liked the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Stop you're making me blush
> 
> Shit you couldn't make a good review on TDK that's more than enough reason for anyone to care about your reviews. Shit, non-fans of The Dark Knight liked the movie.



Er........................Apparently you didn't read my review on TDK because I gave it a 4/4 star rating? 

Why is everyone making cracks at my reviews when they aren't supposed to be respectable. When you focus on movies like "Blood Feast", you're only purpose to to attract fans of indy horror flicks.....or Kung fu flicks......or westerns. 

Still, at least I can write reviews that go beyond one paragraph of bitching........which apparently most of you cannot. 

I brought the big guns, you brought the nukes......and I brought the aliens from "War of the Worlds". In short, if I'm a hack critic, then you're all the Uwe Boll of critics. Hell, you're not even Uwe Boll. You guys are the Chester Novell Turner of critics, and 99.9% of the population doesn't even know who he is.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Do you enjoy being such a tard?
> 
> Have any of you considered that he might have gone with friends or something. Going to the movies is often a social event.......not that many of you would know what that means..........
> 
> ...



Opinions muthafucka?


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 17, 2009)

Seriously, learn the whole story before you fly off the handle and start slinging insults, you dicks.  I went the second time with a friend who wanted to see it.

Sickening.  I would have negged you in the fashion of Mr.  Narutosimpson, but I'm just not mean enough, so I gave you positive instead.  Take it and do something nice with it, why don't you?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, dare I say it? Why so serious?


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

again I find myself agreeing with martial. The only reason why I went to see dragonball was because my little brother wanted to see it and I did not havre a real preference for anything else showing. Also guys why are martial's reviews suddenly trash? His reviews are longer and more in depth than the couple of sentence reviews most people do here. He has justifiable evidence for him not thinking dragonball evolution was the worst movie ever. I am only 16 and even I don't call someone's opinion especially when this person hasn't really flamed anyone. Also sorry for any spelling or other grammatical errors because I am posting from my iPhone because of my pc being infected


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Do you enjoy being such a tard?
> 
> Have any of you considered that he might have gone with friends or something. Going to the movies is often a social event.......not that many of you would know what that means..........



I know Ura and BoG have been getting on your case, but don't act an ass to everybody because of that.



> Plus, he finds the movie to be okay. You all bitch about it, yet I've yet to see any in depth reviews from any of you. Becuase none of you knows what makes a movie bad or good. You just whine....mostly because it's not very accurate.



It's like a hundred pages of everyone giving reason why they thought it sucked. Did you not see the discussion when it leaked? All we were talking about was what we thought was wrong with the movie. I mean, what the fuck is up with your stuck-up attitude dude? Don't act like you have more of a right than others to judge what's a good movie and what's not. Get over yourself dude.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> It's not a HORRIBLE movie as movies like batman and robin are far worse



I would say B&R was far more entertaining BECAUSE of how bad it was.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2009)

i didn't give a shit about batman and robin by the time it came out, plus it was like the 3rd or 4th gay ass batman movie.  back in those days a blockbuster was guaranteed a profit.  these days it's not so easy to push a "blockbuster" on people.  or is it..?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> You know what??? I think I will. Time to do my part (I am a member)
> I love hinata's ghetto booty.
> 
> @Ulquiorra saw the movie TWICE?
> ...



wait you say that just because he seen it twice means his opinion isn't good? and you also said just because James Marsters never explicitly said "I'm a dragonball fan" means he's not a fan? are you completely retarded or something? he doesn't have to say "I am a fan" to be a fan. and also just because someone has seen something more than once of something you hate doesn't mean that their opinion is no more valuable than your crappy opinion.


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 17, 2009)

Spankdatbitch made a good point when he posted about two weeks ago about how the cell game skit at the world tournament could be compared to DBE.

I liked the idea so using those clips I made a parody of DBE's plot.tell me what you think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Q4_54CC-Y&feature=channel_page [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2009)

haha. that's a good one, shows how ludicrous this movie is.  chatwin tumbling on the floor , gay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know Ura and BoG have been getting on your case, but don't act an ass to everybody because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a hundred pages of everyone giving reason why they thought it sucked. Did you not see the discussion when it leaked? All we were talking about was what we thought was wrong with the movie. I mean, what the fuck is up with your stuck-up attitude dude? Don't act like you have more of a right than others to judge what's a good movie and what's not. Get over yourself dude.


I was really only to the people I was directly arguing with, or at least the ones who were bitching at the fans of the movie......which I'm not.....People are treating my 2/4 star rating as if it's posiitve. 

lol, apparently I do have the right to "judge what's a good movie" because most people here are thinking they have the divine right to just what's a bad movie. Which is generally fine. The reason why I'm acting so pissy over this is how rude people are being just because a few people were okay with the movie. I've only been rude to the people who attacked me directly.


----------



## Micku (Apr 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I was really only to the people I was directly arguing with, or at least the ones who were bitching at the fans of the movie......which I'm not.....People are treating my 2/4 star rating as if it's posiitve.
> 
> lol, apparently I do have the right to "judge what's a good movie" because most people here are thinking they have the divine right to just what's a bad movie. Which is generally fine. The reason why I'm acting so pissy over this is how rude people are being just because a few people were okay with the movie. I've only been rude to the people who attacked me directly.



*chuckles* You thought the movie was ok? To each his own, just like how I think Death Note was a bad movie too. 

Anyway, the movie was bad, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be entirely. The beginning was ok, but the fact that Goku being in High School irritates me a bit. It wasn't until Bulma came in and they started looking for the dragonballs that the movie started become dumb really fast.

The biggest flaw of the movie was that it went too fast without explaining stuff. We don't get character development at all. Piccolo time on the screen was just dumb. Piccolo is a important character and deserves time. Yamcha was just out of place, ugly, goofy, and just plain weird. Correct me if I'm wrong, but did he even fight in the movie? And Roshi should've been a lot better. There was no dramatic scene in the movie that is comparable to the anime/manga.

Ignoring the fact that this is suppose to be Dragon Ball, it was still a bad movie. You could've easily take the title out, change a few names, and it could've been another movie. Although, I'm surprised that the movie did really bad. It's a bad popcorn movie. I thought it would make it to the top 5 and then drop down quickly. I don't really see a sequel for it, but we'll see how it does on DVD. If there ever would be a sequel, it will be a cheesy straight to DVD.

The original Dragon Ball still has potential to be a good movie. The original was a comedy and the Goku character would be fun to play around with to make the audience laugh at his sheer stupidity and naiveness. At the same time, Goku is a fighter, so it wouldn't be just a comedy movie. It's a comedy/adventure/action movie, and those aspects need to be in focus and in order. They should take advantage of the Dragon Ball world and bring in some beautiful landscapes that makes the audience be in awe, be amazed by Goku's fight skills, and laugh at Goku's stupidity. It would make a decent summer movie. If anything, a good Dragon Ball movie would similar to Forbidden Kingdom. And a great respect to AT would to give Jackie Chan a role in a Dragon Ball movie! He was a fan of him and without Drunken Master, he would never made the series!

And like Harry Potter, if Dragon Ball would have sequels, you get to watch as Goku grows up and how the series become a little more serious instead of being a comedy movie because that's how the manga and anime actually happened. Dragon Ball Z is the series that I see as unfilmable. It's a shame because I like the Vegeta character. And I would love making the audience laugh/annoy with Mr. Satan. There is just too over the top action scenes and too many plots to get through if they want to stick close to the manga/anime.

As someone said in the IGN Dragon Ball forum, the fight scenes were:



> Too much slow motion and wirework.
> 
> I still to this day think the fights should have as little wirework as possible and should have been like the fights from classic martial arts movies, such as Drunken Master.
> 
> ...



I don't blame the fans for attacking the movie at all. It wasn't a good adoption and they should've done better. I'm surprised they didn't catch the AT inspiration of Dragon Ball, Drunken Master. He said that wouldn't have created Dragon Ball without it and they should've stick to some fight scenes or reference it to amuse some hardcore DB fans and AT.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 17, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> Spankdatbitch made a good point when he posted about two weeks ago about how the cell game skit at the world tournament could be compared to DBE.
> 
> I liked the idea so using those clips I made a parody of DBE's plot.tell me what you think.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Q4_54CC-Y&feature=channel_page [/YOUTUBE]



 if only that had actually happened, I would've laughed harder.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2009)

i'm watchin it again as i type. it's so uninteresting for a brand new movie about a story i used to be so into.  a couple of points i thought are interesting:

chichi has a black gf who's really cute, seems friendly and doesn't get used at all. not a big deal.
the japanese woman who mai(?) takes the dragonball from, there seems to be something more there, but it's just hinted at and then dropped.
chichis house is like hearst's castle.  her dad is that big ass guy right? no mention here.
probably the greatest stephen chow influence i can see in the movie is that party scene/fight (not that serious a fight) and alsothat mirror/hair joke of goku.
that's all for now.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone seen this

Only It doesnt make a bit of difference Guys...the balls are inert!

How in the hell can a couple of people with probably less than $1000 budget make a move over 9000 times better than a movie with a budget in the millions.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 18, 2009)

I saw the movie today,Its a mixed bag for me.... there are scenes I found stupid/corny and there are scenes I loved.[this really isn't a review}


first ill do all the pros I can think of

*Pros*

I liked the fight scenes just like I would like the fights in any average kung fu flick

I loved Piccolo's look,his voice,his display of power...you see him bombing the village in the begining of the movie from his ship in the sky with just little blast's of ki coming out of his hands and then later we see a similar blast melt a lake..really sick stuff there because it really makes him out to be very powerful and menacing.


Justin chatwin IMO Nailed Goku,ok all the high school stuff was stupid and that obviously wasn't Goku but to me in every non high school related scene he felt like Goku.

Grandpa Gohan was a love able character, you felt bad when goku ditched him to go to chi chi's party and then he dies as a result.


Alot of manga references such as Roshi finding his dragonball in his trunk, Piccolo creating minions,Goku eating chicken,Mafuba technique,bulma's capsules ,Goku running with the turtle shell for weight training,roshi acting like an idiot and perverted.

I enjoyed the way roshi gathered energy for the Ka me ha me ha...very creative

I like the effects on the Ki

Chi Chi was gorgeous.....seriously she must be the most beautiful Asian I ever laid my eyes on, man even if Chatwin is ruined from this movie... it was all worth it to make out with that girl....I also enjoyed her character/acting

I enjoyed the characters of bulma and Yamcha but there also going into my negatives because I didn't feel like I was watching Bulma and Yamcha

I liked Roshi for the most part

There was a really cool scene where goku uses the bodies of piccolo's minions to get the 6 star ball{he throws them into the lava then hops on them to get to the dragonball safely}

The scene of Goku and piccolo exchanging energy blast's{1 handed quick shots} was very good and it felt like DBZ.

*Negatives* 

The high school stuff....it was just really corny and stupid

Slow motion of Goku's sweat dropping...seriously why did we need to see that?

Most slow motion CGI scenes just seemed pointless

Roshi please learn how to say Ka Me Ha Me Ha 


Ka me ha me ha  heals and lights candles 

Yamcha was a joke...I liked the character on screen but that wasn't yamcha...very bad direction for yamcha's character

Bulma...just didn't feel like bulma...her instant attraction to yamcha was too forced and weird

Ozaru being piccolo's servant......OMG WHY WOULD THEY MESS WITH THE SAYAIN STORYLINE I can only hope that if there's a sequel they will somehow manage to fix that...  

Piccolo creating the minions out of his blood reminded me of Power rangers the movie...


Kamehameha against piccolo's energy....really retarded, Goku just flies through piccolo's energy...I was very dissapointed with this.


air bending.....why did they say this?!


Shenron looked bad and the ritual to summon him was pathetic...





So yeah...This movie has ALOT of flaws but at the same time it had quite a few pros and at the end of the movie I felt like I watched a decent flick that wasn't great or terribly bad...The story was simple to follow and I wasn't really confused about anything.



I apologize if this post looks sloppy...its 4:44 AM


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2009)

Micku said:


> *chuckles* You thought the movie was ok? To each his own, just like how I think Death Note was a bad movie too.
> 
> Anyway, the movie was bad, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be entirely. The beginning was ok, but the fact that Goku being in High School irritates me a bit. It wasn't until Bulma came in and they started looking for the dragonballs that the movie started become dumb really fast.
> 
> ...




No, it's bad. I just think it's entertaining. It's the type that I watched, enjoyed.....and more-or-less will forget about it....Well, not really since I keep talking/debating it.

To me, the difference between a 1.5 Star and a 2 star rating is both are likely to be equally bad, but one will at least entertain me.

Aw, you didn't like Death Note? I've only seen the first one, but I loved it, even though Im not much of a fan of the manga/anime.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

i just watched speed racer, it was pretty good


----------



## son_michael (Apr 19, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i just watched speed racer, it was pretty good



I love that movie



btw I forgot to mention that the credits in DBE list Akira Toriyama as an Executive producer....I was really confused about that


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I love that movie
> 
> 
> 
> btw I forgot to mention that the credits in DBE list Akira Toriyama as an Executive producer....I was really confused about that



i think there's at least a few producers, probably a few writers too.  classic movie by committee.


----------



## Cool Courtney (Apr 19, 2009)

I have to be as honest as possible this movie was extremely horrible .   I mean how can you butcher dbz so bad?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

damm, it didn't even make top 10 this weekend.  so it had to earn at most 3.2 million domestic, which haunting in conneticut earned at 10 spot


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

You guys like Speedracer? Sheesh, and people say I threw my credibility out the window when I gave DBE a not-so-negative review.....

Anyway, an executive producer tends to be more involved with the story. Generally, when a the rights to a property(book, comic, etc) are bought for the sake of the movie, the original author is credited as this. 

But they usually have nothing else to do with it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool Courtney said:


> I have to be as honest as possible this movie was extremely horrible .   I mean how can you butcher *dbz* so bad?



maybe because the movie had nothing to do with Dragonball Z and was trying to base itself off of DRAGONBALL, which is a full like 7 years behind Dragonball Z.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i just watched speed racer, it was pretty good



Speed Racer was an underdog i felt.

I saw it in theatres and expected it to suck, but the wachoskis made it pretty good for an adaption of a series nobody really cares about anymore. Stand alone it was great.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You guys like Speedracer? Sheesh, and people say I threw my credibility out the window when I gave DBE a not-so-negative review.....
> 
> Anyway, an executive producer tends to be more involved with the story. Generally, when a the rights to a property(book, comic, etc) are bought for the sake of the movie, the original author is credited as this.
> 
> But they usually have nothing else to do with it.




Speed Racer was at least entertaining, while Dragonball had a plot holes big enough for a car to fit in (how the hell did Picollo get out, they never explained it at all), and it didn't feel long enough to me, it needed at least another twenty minutes or so in my opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

I felt SR was more annoying than entertaining. It had an overcomplex plot, distracted by its crazy fake-looking visuals. The characters varied from wooden to annoying(must...strangle....kid). 

DBE is less memorable than SR, but it never really was annoying too watch.......Well, except maybe that the final Goku Vs Picollo fight was lame........


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

SR was stylized, dbe wasn't.  I don't think dbe tries to be memorable at all, and it works.  Also lol at comparing dbe's director to wachowskis


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, SR was stylized and it is technically superior to DBE. It also has the advantage of trying to make a great movie, using clever editing techniques that haven't been seen in while. But to me, the whole thing was pretentious and irritable. I hate watching people act stupid, just so they can act anime-ish. The visuals, as I said, were distracting and I don't see the appeal of fake looking CGI. 

DBE was worse, but I also think it was more agreeable. DBE also tends to be forgettable while SR is stuck onto my brain, rotting it slowly and surely. You know, if I hadn't seen SR, I might've given DBE a lower rating....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

i agree it was over the top and annoying at time, the comedy segments were my least favorite part.  but the monkey was hilarious, kind of


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't even remember anything with the monkey.

In short, I admire SR more because effort was clearly put into it. But what makes plenty of people love it seems to do the opposite for me. That movie is clearly a "love it or hate it" thing. DBE, imo, is really only hated so much because it's not faithful to the source material. Others hate it because it's just a generic action/kung fu movie. Since I'm a fan of kung fu, I can barely give DBE for its faults.

Still, the best anime movie is still "Death Note". In fact, it's the only one I can think of I really like.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 20, 2009)

Was there an english version of the death note movie? Or are you refering to the Japanese movie with subtitles?


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 20, 2009)

So (like I thought in the first place) I heard this movie was a fail.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm referring to the Japanese Death Note. Personally, I think they'll drop the American DN project because these anime films keep failing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

it will only be a matter of time before the comic book movies start failing again too.  they seem to be reverting to their old 1980s looking lameness.  only the cgi can salvage the uninspired movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> it will only be a matter of time before the comic book movies start failing again too.  they seem to be reverting to their old 1980s looking lameness.  only the cgi can salvage the uninspired movies.



I dunno about that. It's survived with "Fantastic Four" and such. It just depends on the marketing. "Ghost Rider", for example, is a movie that looks awesome. It's not very good, but it just looks so badass, people will see it. 

The only comic book movie I hate(that's come out recently) is Elektra. That movie had no redeeming qualities......whatsoever. Even Jeniffer Garner doesn't look that hot in it.


----------



## GsG (Apr 20, 2009)

I still can't ignore Goku in a high school, romance, and the characters not being their respective ages.  I find myself only able to watch it 3-5 minutes a day.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 20, 2009)

im expecting alot from Green Lantern


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, to be fair, most child actors suck. No one would make a good kid Goku. 

As for people like Bulma, who was a young teen if memory serves, you'd either have to make her like she was in the movie(serious and boring), or well....make her older. The flashing scenes and Roshi's groping of her wouldn't sit well with most viewers.....including me. I adore DB in so many ways, but the things it considered to be funny were lame and offensive. 

Other aspects are understandable. If the movie went the way the manga did with the romance, I would've complained that it was rushed and unbelievable....while the movie was a stretch in this regard, I could kind of see it. 

The high school bit is pretty annoying. I guess they were trying to cash in with more teens...and failed miserably.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually felt that the movie could have been better, if they'd gotten different actors for some of the roles. Bulma's and Yamncha's actors were fine, but Jackie Chan would have been a better Roshi in my opinion.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 20, 2009)

you're kidding, the actor who played Yamcha was atrocious. I don't think the guy had one bit of good dialogue in the entire ninety minutes. Every line he delivered was cringe worthy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> you're kidding, the actor who played Yamcha was atrocious. I don't think the guy had one bit of good dialogue in the entire ninety minutes. Every line he delivered was cringe worthy.



To be fair, I blame the script and the director who suggesting certain things(Yamcha's response to Roshi's proposal was terrible). Otherwise, I thought he did okay.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> you're kidding, the actor who played Yamcha was atrocious. I don't think the guy had one bit of good dialogue in the entire ninety minutes. Every line he delivered was cringe worthy.



He was okay in my opinion, I found him the least annoying change in the movie actually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno about that. It's survived with "Fantastic Four" and such. It just depends on the marketing. "Ghost Rider", for example, is a movie that looks awesome. It's not very good, but it just looks so badass, people will see it.
> 
> The only comic book movie I hate(that's come out recently) is Elektra. That movie had no redeeming qualities......whatsoever. Even Jeniffer Garner doesn't look that hot in it.



all those movies u mention are exactly what i'm talking about , including daredevil, spiderman 3 and hulk, without the awesome state of the art visuals and sound, those movies would succkkkkkk


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> all those movies u mention are exactly what i'm talking about , including daredevil, spiderman 3 and hulk, without the awesome state of the art visuals and sound, those movies would succkkkkkk



Pretty much. The only good recent comic book movies are Nolans Batman movies and I guess Watchmen. X1 and Spiderman are decent, but personally underwhelm me. X2 is actually cery good. In fact, I'd compare it to the Nolan Batman/Watchmen movies. Superman Returns had potential, but underwhelmed me as well......

The ones you mentioned are, as you say, movies that rely only on their big special effects......Hmmmmm, am I missing any?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2009)

i am scared of watching this movie...D:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 22, 2009)

has the studio come out with an explanation of the movies performance?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 23, 2009)

French fans cry at the Goku's funeral

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVPU9ynfD_k[/YOUTUBE]

The guy say: It's the Fox, it's not who killed him it's the Fox, no more please, for One piece, Naruto and the other, please no more.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 9, 2010)

i tried watching this again since it played on cinemax.  man this movie is horrible, i need at least 4 sittings to get thru the whole thing.  I didn't even notice the end when the girl takes care of piccolo.  wat a turd


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2010)

Did Martial add this to his Blu-Ray Collection?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 9, 2010)

ugh this movie was really bad


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

Le Male said:


> French fans cry at the Goku's funeral
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVPU9ynfD_k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The guy say: It's the Fox, it's not who killed him it's the Fox, no more please, for One piece, Naruto and the other, please no more.



Now for other countries. . .


----------

